# Parlantes LEEA industria Argentina.



## gaston sj

Alguien que tenga experiencia o que solamente quiera dar su parecer sobre los parlantes LEEA las siglas significan laboratorios de especialidades electroacústicas argentina. ya que me han sorprendido en el poco tiempo que llevo transitando el camino del sonido he escuchado leea de 15" que realmente me dejaron boquiabierto. el leea de 150w de rango extendido me enamoraron los graves claros y QUE MEDIOS la claridad y la calidad.. he visto que el gran conjunto magnético que traían era la clave para que sus parlantes tengan buen rendimiento.. y sonido .. aunque cada parlante era una obra de arte desde el armado hasta la terminación en si..

realmente me dan lastima y ganas de llorar cuando pienso en lo que podría ser esa fabrica ahora produciendo con la calidad que producía en sus tiempos...yo todavía no veo un parlante leea que sea de mala calidad .. obviamente las tecnologías no son las mismas alas de ahora...
hace poco (2 años aprox) me vengo comprando parlantes y equipos he comprado DAS selenium fane y estoy por vender todo para adquirir leea .. por que no he sentido mejor sonido que el de un leea .. obviamente no dan frecuencias subsonicas a alta potencia .. pero algunos modelos en 18" si golpean muy fuerte.. 

me hace dar mucha nostalgia pensar que una industria nacional argentina.. aya cerrado sus puertas...
cuando estuvo como 50 años desarrollando parlantes profesionales alta fidelidad hogareños y demás...

me gustaría que en mi país se siga fabricando cosas de buena calidad como lo eran esos parlantes...
y es muy bueno que en nombre de la fabrica no se rebajaron a fabricar porquerías como los chinos ni con cosas importadas ... realmente me gustaría que opinen que experiencias tuvieron con ellos vi un video muy bueno en you tube sobre ellos aca les dejo el link si los quieren ver






saludos a todos amigos del foro


----------



## maxep

la verdad tu post me puso triste.. realmente no conozco casi anda de lleea pero lo poco  que vi y escuche es excelente.tengo entendido qeu los dueños y fabricantes de lleea no se quedaron en el tiempo. varios siguen fabricando parlantes con otros nombres. por otro lado.. el sr . kuster1º dueño de jahro. ahora fabrica parlantes por su cuenta bajo el nombre de "tonhalle" o audifan.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

cuando leia el post iba a comentar lo de los tonhalle, y me gano de mano maxep. no habia andado con algo de leea tambien el de los tonhalle. ahora, gaston, de donde vas a sacar leea para comprar?por que si compras los leea echos remierda y los reenconas, para mi, dejan de ser leea. puden quedar muy lindos, sonar bien, pero no es un leea. yo escuche un par de los originales y la verdad que suenan re bien. un driver leea del año del ñaupa me volo la cabeza, sin la cornetasa esa que se le ponen a los drivers, diossssss como suenan. pasa que los precios que se manejan hoy por hoy conlos chinos y cualquier otro no le dejan espacio para competir con algo nacional, no importa que sea de calidad, casi siempre se busca precio, y los leea, si existieran , no serian lo que se llama las tres b, bueno bonito y barato. en la epoca de leea habia una marca de woofers o simples parlantes que sonaban re bien, no me acuerdo el nombre, y no eran jarho, ni audifiel. el woofer que yo vi era de chasis naranja. saludos


----------



## gaston sj

leea todavia los hay.... por ahi se consiguen algunos originales... y es mas aca en una electronica de mi ciudad tienen un driver nuevo que en estos dias lo voy a comprar... lo que si es verdad ..es que un reparado no es un leea ... pero.. si se lo repara bien con por ejemplo kit de reparacion de electrovoice quedan bien y dan buen sonido...tambien va mucho en la mano del que lo repara...yo conozco un tipo que los deja espectaculares.. Mazueco. un hombre de 80 años que ya viene hace rato reparando leea y demas .. y save algunas cositas en lo que es reparacionn.. bueno chicos los dejo . un saludo


----------



## POLI

Hola, veo que mas gente sigue descubriendo los LEEA , te cuento , antes de empezar a ser dj tenia en mi casa unos LEEA 1222 xe con solo 20W+20W el sonido era impresionante, en cuanto a rendimiento estoy hablando y calidad de sonido logico , al empezar a pasar musica pude comprar unos LEEA 15" 300BF y sinceramente .. Un caño , en calidad de sonido y rendimiento , no se rompieron nunca , ya hace mas de 12 años que los tengo y siguen sonando como el primer dia,  despues adquiri unos LEEA 15" 150BF , no se como pero con menor diamtre de iman 160mm contra 220mm responden exactamente igual osea gran ancho de banda , calidad , la misma sensibilidad .Mi ultima adquisicion fue unos 12" 300bf (300wrms) quwe siempre los quise tener porque cuando los conoci me impactaron... un gimnasio , cancha de basquet , los tenia un flaco con el que iba a fiasta cuando empezaba a meterme en el mundo del dj , los estaba tirando con una potencia yamaha de 400+400 RMS me acuerdo que se desconecto un parlante que los tenia puestos con cable pelado y me pidio si se lo podia ir a conectar y ... sorpresa el chispazo que hizo no le via hasta hoy dia , asi que supongo que tranquilamente le estaba metindo esos 400w  a cada parlante , luego de mas de 10 años los vendio y luego... se arrepintio , pero ya era tarde .Bue entoces actualmente me dedique a buscar unos de estos y ya los tengo en mi poder , el tema es que lo subestime , me fui a capital a buscarlos en micro y cuando quise volver ya con ellos , tarde como 30 minutos para hacer 200m , pesan mucho pero mucho , asi que hacia 30m paraba 5 o 6 min ,otros trenita metros paraba y asi hasta hacer los 200m hasta llegar. 
 Ahora tienen un problema mis 12" 300W ambos tinen el cono que se fragilizo y ante la mas minima presion se rompe ,por lo cual hay que cambiarles el cono.
 Ahora quien me lo hace ? bueno consegui en capital un tal roberto que trabajo en LEEA desde que abrio hasta que cerro en el 1998 , y que casualmente era uno de los pocos que metia mano en el armado de estos , hablando por telefono me comento que tiene precticamente todo los repuestos originales de lo que quieras en LEEA , ademas tiene la bobinadoras originales de donde salian esas "obras de arte" , si les  parace poco hoy hace las bobinas para VMR ex- electro. O sea todo loque era taller y fabricacion cuando quebro leea se 
lo llevaron para AUDIO CITY , lastima que vendieron la matriz de la campana a jahro.
Bueno finalmente la frutilla del postre , si quieren ubicarlo pongan "audio city+pedro moran" en google y van a dar con el telefono y la dirección de este señor que te repara con orgullo lo que fabrico durante tanto tiempo , son una joya , traten de no caer en chapuseros que les dicen ,"no pero esta bobina o este ono es mejor que los que traian los LEEA , terminan siendo conos o bobina chinas o cualquier cagada que logicamente como es lo unico que tienen te lo tienen que vender.... traten de ubicarlo para una reparacion , note mata y te quedan originales , con copito  con el logo de LEEA y todo .... Slds.


----------



## POLI

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> woooooowwwwwwwww, pero que buen dato!



LLamenlo , se llama roberto(creo) y es macanudo , No saben lo que me costo ubicarlo... yo todavia tengo que ir por mis 12" 300  pero no me decido como llevarlos ya que como comente son muy pero muy pesado... a ... me habia comentado que tambien estaba fabricando algunos parlantes por pedido , generalmente a a la mañana lo encuentran ... 
 Una mas ... tengo un  " cox 12" 50 w " el modelo es woofer en 12" linea hogareña (hi end) tiene ala de goma en vez de ala de tela , para bajar mas en frecuencia , y trae un tweeter en el medio pero por detras de copo osea que no lo ves y cuatro bornes , cuando lo meti en analizador de spectro con el "spectra lab "" wauuu!  plano plano desde donde arrancaba hasta los 19000 ciclos donde empezaba a decaer levemente , osea una combinacion  perfecta  de tweter mas woofer , tambien venian en 15 , un audiofilo , enfermo de los valvulares , tiene dos 15 de estos colgados en una pared y protegidos x naylon tipo trofeo , yo lamentablemente tengo solo uno , pero si los consiguen por ahi recorriendo , para tener algo de extrema calidad en su casa (originales porsupuesto ) no los dejen ir , les voy a poner una foto del parlante y tambien la grafica que saque del spectra lab . Actualmente estoy atras de sacar los parametros de T-S a la todos los LEEA que tengo , pero se me complico con el "VAS" porque no se si al volumen interno de la caja antes de aplicarlo a la formula tengo que restarle el volumen de todo el conjunto magneto-campana-cono , por logica si pero , nadie me lo confirmo.
  Despues los voy a ir colgando a modo informaciónrmativo.
 Slds.


----------



## POLI

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> exelentisimo poli. sos un capo...



 Otra .... una vez estaba arreglando el sonido de una iglesia en mi ciudad como me conocian y me teinen confianza me llaman porque no les andaba bien el sonido , resulta que tenian una consola de 10 canales con los controles de graves y agudos todos toqueteados mal.. ademas del eq ...
 La situacion fue asi... 8 microfonos , empiezo pongo todo los controles en 0db , pruebo mic uno , otro , otro , otro , otro e iban sonando maso maso , de repente llego a uno ...  " hola hola , si si , uno dos "" La mierda como anda este microfono!" cuando mire la marca...  a que no saben la marca?


----------



## POLI

Bueno ... como lo prometido es deuda , para los que no los conocen.


Modelo 1222xe , 20w 12" rango , una sensibilidad impresionante.


----------



## POLI

Tweeters modelo LEEA HFD 40/B , agudos con la calidad de LEEA ...


----------



## POLI

Una verdadera Bestia 
  Woofers 12" 300BF  300w rms ,102db 1w/1m , magneto de 200mm .
 Estos son con los que conte la anecdota de ver un dj pasando en una cancha de basquet , castigandolos con una potencia de 400w+400w yamaha en cajas exponenciales , los uso 10 años sin tener que hacerles reparacion alguna y luego los vendio cuando dejo de pasar musica.
  Un verdadero tractor... y la calidad de sonido de LEEA.
 Desgracidamanete los mios tienen el cono fragilizado y estoy juntando ganas para llevarlos a la gente de LEEA en Buenos Aires , por arriba de 120w empiezan a tener un grave que hace temblar la pared... Tengan presente que este parlante contra otro de 99db esta rindiendo el doble ,ya que cada 3db la presion sonora se duplica.Osea este con 100   RMS  rinde como uno de 99db que se le aplica 200 RMS.


----------



## POLI

Modelo: COX 152b

Este es la creza del postre , fuera de una caja arranca en su frecuncia de resonancia de 33hz hasta los 18000 o 19000 hz donde empieza a decaer muy lentamente .
 Esta compuesto por un cono con ala de goma bobina de 75mm iman de alnico (Aluminio-Niquel-Cobalto) y en el centro con conexion de bornera independiente un tweeter domo que es el que logra subir hasta los + de 19000 hz , lo asombroso es su respuesta plana y totalmente equilibrada sin valles.
 Proximamente pongo la grafica de la respuesta en frecuncia de este y otros .


----------



## pablogrizu

UUUhh...polii. Recien deje a reparar mis leea de 15. estan en mi club andando hace 11 años sin parar todos los sabados.. con una potencia q los exede..pero ni lo sientenn.  el problema fue que hace unos meses el quincho estubo en reparaciones y quedaron expuestos a la humedad y c jodio el cobre q va al cono yo lo repare un par de veses pero ya no quieren mas.. Hoy decidi llevarlo a un local donde dicen repar leea's...   para que me atendio un bolibiano q no sabia nada y me hiso creer q le ponia todfo leea originall... lo deje ahi pero me quede malllll... y me puse a buscar.. si hubiera buscado antess.. xxdd    creo q los voy a ir a retirar y a llamar a este roberto..


----------



## POLI

pablogrizu dijo:
			
		

> UUUhh...polii. Recien deje a reparar mis leea de 15. estan en mi club andando hace 11 años sin parar todos los sabados.. con una potencia q los exede..pero ni lo sientenn.  el problema fue que hace unos meses el quincho estubo en reparaciones y quedaron expuestos a la humedad y c jodio el cobre q va al cono yo lo repare un par de veses pero ya no quieren mas.. Hoy decidi llevarlo a un local donde dicen repar leea's...   para que me atendio un bolibiano q no sabia nada y me hiso creer q le ponia todfo leea originall... lo deje ahi pero me quede malllll... y me puse a buscar.. si hubiera buscado antess.. xxdd    creo q los voy a ir a retirar y a llamar a este roberto..



 Lo lamento mucho , mi idea de pasar el dato era justamente para que no suceda esto , porque por mas que te digan que le ponen todo original te mienten , son comerciantes no hay que olvidar eso , yo te recomendaria que si estas a tiempo lo hagas , metele un chamuyo tipo me exploto el motor del auto y lo dejamos para mas adelante porque ahora no puedo , si hablas con este roberto te va a dar plena seguridad de lo que hace y aparte entras al taller y empezas a ver cosas leea y te volves loco... los conos por ejemplo son RDM (USA) o harkley ( Algo asi , alemanes) no chinos como el cono o la bobina que te pueden llegar a poner , si lo haces con el vas a quedar satisfecho y no creas que te mata , cobra lo mismo que te puede cobrar un enconador pedorro con materiales re pedorros, ni sueñes que te va a andar como andaba antes, ni durar lo mismo  , sonar va a sonar pero... le vas a tomar idea y vas a terminar por cambiarlos,   Hace el intento ... SAVE THE LEEA"" S!

  Hablando de LEEA estuve midiedo parametros  T-S de un 15" 300bf y para seguir sorprendiendome dio un coeficiente de calidad total mejor que el de un JBL similar , Qt 0.32 del JBL contra un Qt 0.25 del LEEA  ( cuanto mas bajo mejor)
 En la semana subo todo los datos t-s, que los que se comen el marketing sigan comprando JBL porque es made in USA y bla bla bla ...

  Saludos


----------



## gaston sj

definitivamente -- seria muy bueno saver de donde sacaban los materiales leea--lo que me paso la semana pasada ..con los leea y unos jbl.. fui a un boliche-bar que tocan bandas de musica .. lo qe paso la banda llevaba su sonido medio armado con graves de 15" exponenciales con unos leea woofer-- y sorprendentemente tenia buen grave.. los exponenciales eran del a banda y tambien les ponian sonido los sonidistas por que obviamente no alcanzaba con 2 de 15"para 250 personas . pero la sorpresa esta aca. los sonidistas tenian unos rcf autoamplificados y uos graves frontales JBL creo que los 4770 es el modelo ... y tenia el mismo o mas graves las leea que las jbl no entre en profundidad el tema .. ni si estaba bien ecualizado ni que potencia tenian lo que si se es que lo s de la banda movian los leea con una potencia phonic de 1800w una burrada pero disen "mientras mas grande mejor" ... coincido plenamente con poli de que hay mucha gente pseudo sonidista que compra jbl,electrovice,das,fane,eminence no saviendo que se pierde unos fantasticos leea . que por estos tiempos se consiguen baratos por que no se los valora..... 
realmente cada dia me dejan mas sorprendidos estos parlantes de la buena industria nacional...
si yo pudiera.y tubiese los elementos para poder abrir esa fabrica a fabricar leea como los de antes lo haria sin pensarlo 2 veses.. pero me imagino que deve ser muy poco rentable... 
bueno amigos les dejo un cordial saludo


----------



## POLI

si yo pudiera.y tubiese los elementos para poder abrir esa fabrica a fabricar leea como los de antes lo haria sin pensarlo 2 veses.. pero me imagino que deve ser muy poco rentable... 
bueno amigos les dejo un cordial saludo[/quote]

 Ya somos dos ... juntemos mas gente hacemos una sociedad con Roberto y listo ,   ahh hay que juntar guita para recuperar las matrices de las campanas que tinen los pedorros de jahro...


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Disculpen me entrometa, pero si saben de enconadores LEEA en Argent. que hagan aunque se maso, avisenme. Yo tenía 2 1222BF en una camio detras de los asientos,  era impresionante con sólo 25x25w, la vendí y hasta ahora me arrepiento no habérselos sacado. Hice enconar 2 1222BF quemados, lo hicieron maso, los tengo juntos enfrentados en un subw de 140lts en el comedor con 40w, y tengo que cambiar los yesos del techo de vez en cuando. Saludos del Chaco.


----------



## pablogrizu

ya mande a enconar mis 15 -150 be con roberto... como vos decias es realmente un capo me mostro cosas q tiene en el taller y realmente t dan ganas de llorar. m mostro las boinas q arma el y son un espectaculo  hasta mas prolija q las mismas lea... es como si leea se ubies seguido perfeccionando en el.
Para gustvo si hay un enconar de de leea y es del q estamos hablando y vive en devoto.

En cuanto a la idea de reabrir la fabria.  yo me sumo sin pensarlo.y creo q en estos momentos es mas rentable q cuando cerro en la actualidad l venden a la mayo ria de los dj q empiesan bafles pedorros que no soportan mas de 50 w por $200 , y obia ment q le venden ua potencia de esas prestaciones.
los lea en la actualidad como los q fabrica robrto con su marca no se alejan practicamente nada de ese precio. y si tenes n cuanta q en tu vida vas a tener q repararlo (exepto q lo expongas prolongadamente a la humedad como yo) es muy rentable. sin contar du calidad de sonido y terminaciones comparables con los jbl los cuales estan mpesando a  ser derivados a china. y q sus precios sonn.... caritoss..

saludos


----------



## pablogrizu

un comentario mas... en mi casa tego 4x 2001,,,   2x   8-150 be,   2x leas de 8" 12W.
adivinen..   todos entan funcionando,  y si abran resivido salsa.  los twiters 2001 los usaba para jugar de chiquito hacindo pruebas y jamas se dañaron, mientras q devo tener una caja entera llena de cadaveres de los chinos.


----------



## danielfer23

no se si correcto preguntar aca pero que opinan de la marca tonhalle me quiero comprar un par de twisters domo de seda y me gustaria conoser si an tenido experiencia con esta marca


----------



## POLI

pablogrizu dijo:
			
		

> ya mande a enconar mis 15 -150 be con roberto... como vos decias es realmente un capo me mostro cosas q tiene en el taller y realmente t dan ganas de llorar. m mostro las boinas q arma el y son un espectaculo  hasta mas prolija q las mismas lea... es como si leea se ubies seguido perfeccionando en el.
> Para gustvo si hay un enconar de de leea y es del q estamos hablando y vive en devoto.
> 
> En cuanto a la idea de reabrir la fabria.  yo me sumo sin pensarlo.y creo q en estos momentos es mas rentable q cuando cerro en la actualidad l venden a la mayo ria de los dj q empiesan bafles pedorros que no soportan mas de 50 w por $200 , y obia ment q le venden ua potencia de esas prestaciones.
> los lea en la actualidad como los q fabrica robrto con su marca no se alejan practicamente nada de ese precio. y si tenes n cuanta q en tu vida vas a tener q repararlo (exepto q lo expongas prolongadamente a la humedad como yo) es muy rentable. sin contar du calidad de sonido y terminaciones comparables con los jbl los cuales estan mpesando a  ser derivados a china. y q sus precios sonn.... caritoss..
> 
> saludos



 Realmente me alegro que pudieras consequir recuperar tus LEEA ¨s del camino a la destruccion porque cuando ya le empiezan a hacer chanchadas dejan de ser lo que eran y me alegro de que te sirviera el dato y los mantengas originales como tiene que ser.
  Despues nos contas como te quedaron sonando ok? 
 Slds


----------



## gaston sj

seria uno de mis sueños que esa fabrica andubiera nuevamente.. mi viejo siempre tubo esa idea ... y tiene una guita que pensaba invertirla en algo 150 lucas (venta de una casa).. pero tenemos poca idea de cuanto masomenos nesesitaria para todo... hacer una cooperativa estaria bien .. o una SA .. pero seria cosa de estudiarlo muy bien.. otra cosa serian los proveedores que no savemos si siguen trabajando y con la misma calidad....hay que pensarlo seriamente..y no creo que este tan mal el mercado como para que no sea rentable... aunque hay mucha gente que ya no cree en la industria nacional.... si es que alguna vez creyeron...otra cosa seria que los mugre de los jahro quieran vender la moldeadora de las campanas (mi viejo se dedica ala agroindustria y tubo un boliche que fue donde compraban los leea el los 80s) buenooo amigos un saludo


----------



## elmario

Uyy viejas, como se están embalando!, la verdad es que esos parlantes hicieron historia!...me acuerdo de haber tocado con un bajista (soy guitarrista) que tenia un equipo nacional y un bajo medio coreanito...pero lo tiraba con una caja 4x12 (si, 4x12) que montaba 4 12-70 bf leea...por dios!...te digo la verdá...eso era impresionante...


----------



## POLI

elmario dijo:
			
		

> Uyy viejas, como se están embalando!, la verdad es que esos parlantes hicieron historia!...me acuerdo de haber tocado con un bajista (soy guitarrista) que tenia un equipo nacional y un bajo medio coreanito...pero lo tiraba con una caja 4x12 (si, 4x12) que montaba 4 12-70 bf leea...por dios!...te digo la verdá...eso era impresionante...



 Asi son los LEEA , no dejan de sorprenderte dia a dia ,  a pesar del paso del tiempo te encotras con cosas originales   que siguen funcionando y te sorprende el desempeño frente a cosas nuevas y que te venden como si fueran mucho mejor que lo que se hacia antes , no nos engañemos en lo que son transductores de audio de 30 años hacia adelante no se avanzo tanto , sigue siendo una campana ,un iman , una bobina y un cono con una composicion determinada de celulosa o lo que sea , lo importante simpre es la calidad de los materiales con los que se montan y la experiencia de quien los diseña que permite obtener un maximo rendimiento tanto en ancho de banda como en potencia , durabilidad y calidad de sonido.


----------



## santiago

hice un descubrimiento, el otro dia sentado tomando mates con un conocido, me entere que era medio loco por el audio, para mi sorpresa el viejito no tan viejo tenia toda una piesa con pedasos de parlantes e instrumental , .........
resulta que el era un EX EMPLEADO LEEA
me mostro todos los cachivaches y reliquias leea , y todo no quedo ahi, me mostro otra marca de parlantes, emave, entre todo me entere que emave era una competecia de leea y que cuando leea cerro emave contrato a empleados leea
en la epoca de la guerra de parlantes leea y emave iban cabeza a cabeza segun el, y despues leea murio, emave no es tan conocido, por que vendian mas al exterior aunque no se crea 

despues provamos un leea 12 y un emave 12 nuevo, increiblemente sonaba igual, los probamos a distintos volumenes y con distintos rangos de potencias, ademas de distintas musicas, los graves iguales, todo lo mismo, y me dijo que emave es la continuacon de leea, la segunda marca de emave es la fea spectrum que tiene mas o menos un rendimiento bueno, pero emave es casi lo mismo que leea en precio y calidad

me dijo que los empleados mismos pasaron un poquito de tecnologia, y que se dieron cuenta de que todo era lo mismo,
tengo un 15"emave linea liviana y con un stk4048 le doy y suena de miedo, pero se banca mas castigo

pasando a los tweeters y drivers son lo mismo , los drivers de titaño , los piezo, por mas que sean piezo suenan muy lindo 


www.emave.com.ar

no se engañen , por que fabriquen alarmas  megafonos ademas de sirenas, los parlantes son un buenos 
(editado por santixman)
saludos


----------



## POLI

santixman dijo:
			
		

> hice un descubrimiento, el otro dia sentado tomando mates con un conocido, me entere que era medio loco por el audio, para mi sorpresa el viejito no tan viejo tenia toda una piesa con pedasos de parlantes e instrumental , .........
> resulta que el era un EX EMPLEADO LEEA
> me mostro todos los cachivaches y reliquias leea , y todo no quedo ahi, me mostro otra marca de parlantes, emave, entre todo me entere que emave era la competecia de leea y que cuando leea cerro emave contrato a muchos empleados leea
> en la epoca de la guerra fria de parlantes leea y emave iban cabeza a cabeza segun el, y despues leea murio por la politica menemista
> EN ESA EPOCA LEEA Y EMAVE ERAN LO MISMO
> 
> despues provamos un leea 12 y un emave 12 nuevo, increiblemente sonaba igual, los probamos a distintos volumenes y con distintos rangos de potencias, ademas de distintas musicas, los graves iguales, todo lo mismo, y me dijo que emave es la continuacon de leea, la segunda marca de emave es la fea selenium que tiene mas o menos un rendimiento bueno, pero emave es los mismo que leea en precio y calidad
> 
> me dijo que los empleados mismos pasaron un poquito de tecnologia, y que se dieron cuenta de que todo era lo mismo,
> tengo un 15"emave linea liviana y con un stk4048 le doy y suena de miedo, pero se banca mas castigo
> 
> pasando a los tweeters y drivers son lo mismo , los drivers de titaño son un cañon antiaereo, los piezo, por mas que sean piezo suenan muy lindo
> 
> 
> www.emave.com.ar
> 
> no se engañen , por que fabriquen alarmas  megafonos ademas de sirenas, los parlantes son un cañonaso
> 
> saludos



 Me parece bien que tengas un emave ,pero sinceramente en tantos años en el audio  nunca escuche hablar de esta marca.
 En LEEA a fines de los 70 se fabricaba un promedio de 16.000 parlantes mensuales , dudo que que fuera la competencia  , por otro lado no me cierra el que selenium sea la segunda marca de emave porque esta es Argentina y selenium es Brasilera.
 En LEEA no existian parlantes " Linea Liviana" estos es una cuestion comercial para reducir costos  asique por favor no comparemos.
 No niego que el parlante que tengas sea bueno pero no creo que corresponda buscar similitudes entre estos.
 Slds.


PD: Te informaciónrmaron mal , el cierre de LEEA no fue por la politica menemista.


----------



## santiago

perdon era spectrum no selenium, aunque no lo creas emave tenia un porcentaje de ventas exuberante, pero iban muchos parlantes al exterior 
OVIO YO NO LE HAGO PROPAGANDA A NADIE; SOLO COMPARO 

en cuanto a la linea liviana, solo diferencian las bobinas, una se banca mas castigo , ademas la membrana es mas resistente, con lo de liviano o pesado se refiere a un 15 bueno que se banque mas matraca

no le hago propaganda a nadie, pero si algun dia podes tener los 2 parlantes cerca vas a ver de lo que te hablo

saludos


----------



## elmario

Hola viejas, no se enrosquen por favor!, yo les voy a aclarar un poco el tema, emave fue y sigue siendo todavia una fabrica rosarina de parlantes que ahora (debido a las "necesidades del mercado") tambien se ocupa de importar parlanteria china y comercializarla con una marca propia que se llama spectrum y asi cubrir tambien los requerimientos de los que saben un poco menos o son lo suficientemente desorejados y/o despreocupados por todo el asunto de hi-fi. En cuanto a la marca emave en si no está tan errado lo que dice santixman, es decir, alla por los 70´s y comienzos de los 80 estos parlantes dieron que hablar aca por la zona, incluso yo llegue a usar hasta hace un par de años parlantes emave en un combo 2x12 de guitarra que armé y te digo que un dia un sonidista no pudo distinguir entre ese emave y celestion g12t que tenia puesto el amp!.
Pero...(y si, siempre hay un pero) la cuestion cambió con esta gente cuando dejaron de usar el cono conque lo fabricaban desde los 70 y a mi criterio (en lo que respecta a usarlo en un amp de viola) el sonido se desmejoró, por otro lado y en cuanto al audio pro, se comenta por aca que esta gente se encargo de investigar y copiar hasta el ultimo detalle la parlanteria Electro Voice por lo que dicen que el 15" de ellos es una replica exacta (nunca escuché uno) por lo que desde ese punto de vista parecen ser confiables.
Finalmente, mi experiencia con emave, entonces, seria 5 puntos: a favor: parlantes accesibles, variado rango de precios y relativa confiabilidad
en contra: me hincha un poco las bolas que vayas a una fabrica y le pidas parametros y datos tecnicos de lo que fabrican y no saben de lo que estás hablando (olvidate la resp. en frec. y valores ts con estos monos) y todo esto sumado a algunos empleaduchos jovencitos medio ortivas que tienen poca gana de vender.
Salute


----------



## luki_91

Consegui hace un par de meses un flaco en buenos aires que estaba vendiendo parlantes leea 12" 100w con su respectivo gabinete por solo $100! son rango extendido, y son una maravilla! le compre 6 (igual no me emocione eh jajaj), tiene un rendimiento extraordinario y una respuesta en frecuencia genial, lo probe con un generador de frecuencias y responde desde los 45hz hasta los 9khz, increible, y lo puse a la misma potencia con un parlante alfa-ken que tengo hace mucho y se lo comia en db!, son una verdadera reliquia, saludos!


----------



## POLI

luki_91 dijo:
			
		

> Consegui hace un par de meses un flaco en buenos aires que estaba vendiendo parlantes leea 12" 100w con su respectivo gabinete por solo $100! son rango extendido, y son una maravilla! le compre 6 (igual no me emocione eh jajaj), tiene un rendimiento extraordinario y una respuesta en frecuencia genial, lo probe con un generador de frecuencias y responde desde los 45hz hasta los 9khz, increible, y lo puse a la misma potencia con un parlante alfa-ken que tengo hace mucho y se lo comia en db!, son una verdadera reliquia, saludos!



  Bien venido al sonido LEEA ... y si lo mas notable s como decis el rendimiento en SPL con respecto a otros y el ancho de banda de los mismos.

 No olviden que la empresa LEEA fue quien sonorizo todo el mundial 78" seep , asi es aunque no lo crean.


----------



## gaston sj

y pensar que ya unos pocos se acuerdan de todas esas cosas.... uno pone en google.. y salen a penas unos cuantos que los venden .. no vi nada de historia de la empresa ni nada por ningun lado ...parece que solo para algunos van a hacer historia estos parlantes... para otros otra empresa nacional que quebro...


----------



## POLI

Bueno yo de a poco estoy tratando de conseguir algo de la historia de LEEA , hasta ahora algo solo de historia de quienes supieron de ella , seria genial conseguir fotos de la fabrica atravez del tiempo y armar una pagina no?
 Habria que charlar con gente que trabajo en ella y pedirles fotos , ahora , que te la presten lo veo medio verde.
  Esta medio dificil la cosa...


----------



## gaston sj

si estaria muy bueno lo de una pagina-... pero lo de las fotos si .. se ve complicado .. no creo que alguno de los que trabajaban ahi quieran prestarlas .. unque todos savemos que se pueden escanear.. pero el tema es encontrar a alguno andando por la red... 

aunque pensandolo bien seguramente para un trabajador de esa fabricaseria muy grato que agan una pagina que cuente su historia... si toda la historia de leea fue buena por que siempre isieron cosas excelentes .. nada que esconder... 


bueno solo falta alguien que sepa algo de la historia de leea ..el unico es poli...


----------



## POLI

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> si estaria muy bueno lo de una pagina-... pero lo de las fotos si .. se ve complicado .. no creo que alguno de los que trabajaban ahi quieran prestarlas .. aunque todos saBemos que se pueden escanear.. pero el tema es encontrar a alguno andando por la red...
> 
> aunque pensandolo bien seguramente para un trabajador de esa fabricaseria muy grato que hagan una pagina que cuente su historia... si toda la historia de leea fue buena por que siempre Hcieron cosas excelentes .. nada que esconder...
> 
> 
> bueno solo falta alguien que sepa algo de la historia de leea ..el unico es poli...



 En realidad lo unico que se es lo que pude hablar con diferentes personas en el rubro sonidistas , enconadores vendedores de parlantes  y mas recientemente con Roberto de LEEA pero de ahi a que me preste fotos que deberia tener y varias para escanearlas ,  lo dudo , yo no lo haria ...

 Como curiosidad les cuento que en determinado momento , durante la decada del  90" los vendedores de parlantes como que le " hicieron la cama" sucede que la politica de venta de LEEA en ese momento no les agradaba , parece que se vendian parlantes en fabrica a gente particular y eso molesto mucho a los comerciantes de M , porque les restaba mercado a ellos  y el margen de ganancia que les dejaba la venta  no era grande , prentendian pagar poco el producto en fabrica y remarcarlo mucho para la venta al publico , como no hubo conciliacion entre los vendedores de parlantes y la fabriaca poco a poco fue en detrimento de la misma.

  Ahora hoy en dia los " parlanteros " estan en el cielo ....
    Compran parlantes chinos por dos con cincuenta y te lo venden a vos por 100$ un re-lindo parlante que dice 1000w de potencia ! woouuu ! y los boludos de la comen dolblada... perdon por la expresion pero es asi y me da bronca , vas a un bolichito de estos y los vendedores te meten cualquier zanata , realmente no se si es porque no saben o porque se hacen los "dolobu" para venderte el parlantito con ala de goma naranja fluo y el copito que dice un millon de watt con la etiqueta de una marca que se la pegan en cualquier lado y no la conoce ni el  loro  y encima tenes los salames que cuando estas haciendo un sonido te vienen a hablar y contarte que que en el auto pusieron una potencia de 1000W+1000 w por canal  con parlantes de 1500w  y me envenenan mas  , si supieran la seccion del cable que necesitarian para alimentar una potencia de 2000w a 12 v ... son mas de 160 A no me jodan...! 
 Bueno dejo aca porque me estoy embalando con estos fantasmas  del audiocar...


----------



## ricardodeni

hola muchachos queria pedirles una opinion sobre la marca audifiel de laboratorios funken,yo tengo el 12BX que es 12" 8 ohm 100W nominal 200W maximo y la verdad que suena bien, pero hay gente que me confundio un poco , algunos me dijeron que eran excelentes y otros me dijeron que no son la gran cosa, asi que quisiera que ustedes que son los que saben me digan que les parece estos parlantes.

dejo la pagina: http://www.audifiel.com/index.htm


gracias, saludos, ricardo.


----------



## gaston sj

los audifiel en el tiempo de los leea eran la opcion mas economica ...ya que los leea eran algo salados.. teniendo en cuanta que un 15" salia algo de 200 pesos ... 200 mangos en ese tiempo(antes del 2000) era buena plata... 

bueno ,, a simple vista .. no se ve que sean parlantes de mala calidad .. pero se ve de materiales muy austeros ..

siertas cosas determinan la calidad... como lo es la campana.. se puede ver que son de chapa estampada.. cosa que un parlante que sea gran cosa no llevaria... eso no quiere desir que no tenga buen sonido... igual la facha es lo de menos ... para realmente saver si es buen parlante hay que escucharlo y ver la terminacion y calidad de los materiales... 

yo tengo un 12" audifiel pero hecho re percha le falta el cono y era de los de poca potencia... 20w me imagino, ya que tiene un iman bastante precario y bobina de 1" ..

tambien veo que la empresa no avanza sobre el terreno de lo profesional.. esta en usos domesticos nomas,...


no dudo que tienen experiencia en parlantes ya que llevan 50 años en el rubro .. pero realmente nunca escuche hablar cosas buenas de esos parlantes ... sera por que se dedican a venderle a volkswagen a ford y demas ensambladoras de autos... 

deven hacer buena plata..y los mantiene ocupado eso ya que en sonido pro no los vi nunca .. 

un saludo  gaston sj


----------



## elmario

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> siertas cosas determinan la calidad... como lo es la campana.. se puede ver que son de chapa estampada.. cosa que un parlante que sea gran cosa no llevaria... eso no quiere desir que no tenga buen sonido... igual la facha es lo de menos ... para realmente saver si es buen parlante hay que escucharlo y ver la terminacion y calidad de los materiales...
> 
> yo tengo un 12" audifiel pero hecho re percha le falta el cono y era de los de poca potencia... 20w me imagino, ya que tiene un iman bastante precario y bobina de 1" ..
> 
> tambien veo que la empresa no avanza sobre el terreno de lo profesional.. esta en usos domesticos nomas,...
> 
> 
> no dudo que tienen experiencia en parlantes ya que llevan 50 años en el rubro .. pero realmente nunca escuche hablar cosas buenas de esos parlantes ... sera por que se dedican a venderle a volkswagen a ford y demas ensambladoras de autos...
> 
> deven hacer buena plata..y los mantiene ocupado eso ya que en sonido pro no los vi nunca ..
> 
> un saludo  gaston sj



La cuestion con audifiel es justo como vos decis, para que se van a calentar con el audio pro si ellos sacan tantos parlantes como autos que se fabrican? (se me ocurrren 1000 por mes o mas...).
En cuanto a la calidad por lo que me comentó un ñato que tiene contacto con la fabrica es que es muy buena, tienen todas máquinas alemanas para el ensamblaje y los conos son materiales de primera, en cuanto a la campana no veo cual es el problema...si celestion o eminence viene de chapa...
Casualmente en este momento estoy armando un bafle con un 8BX audifiel, ni bien lo tenga les comento pero las primeras pruebas que hice con el parlante en una caja sin sintonizar fueron muy buenas, graves nitidos y buen rendimiento...es una lastima que no ofrezcan soluciones de alta potencia porque se ve que conocimiento tienen.
Saludos


----------



## jona88

wenas como andan  estaba leyendo un poco todo esto... yo estoy en una orquesta y tenemos unos baflecitos hechos con parlantes de 15" q ahora q leo esto me acuerdo q 1 o los 2 son marca LEEA, y me acuerdo q no les daba mucha bola aunq me decian q eran muy buenos parlantes y q se yo, ahora q lo pienso esas cajitas suenan muuuy bien, aunq creo q uno de ellos fue reparado, y no solo una vez... ahora me voy a poner a averiguar si son 2 o 1 solament, y si esta rerparado o no, porq si es original y nunca lo tocamos tonces lo vamos a guardar como un recuerdo  porq me emocionaron con lo q dijeron nunca le prest mucha a tensión a esos parlantes pero ahora q lei todo esto me doy cuenta q vale la pena escuchar uno de estos bichitos y q vale mas todavia guardarlos como un buen recuerdo


----------



## gaston sj

que bueno... realmente tenian personalidad esos parlantes...

esas epocas de oro de la argentina .... con las peliculas olmedo y porcel .. que nostalgia me da pensar en eso ... esos años que la argentina andaba bien ... que un albañil vivia bien .. cuando fabricaba Ken Brown los sintoamplificador ... con todos los detalles en aluminio ... con todos los cables ordenados que al final eran circuitos inentendibles... por que eran ensamblados a mano...(año 1974) ..lo unico malo de esas epocas eranlos militares-...

yo no tube el gusto de vivir esa epoca (salvo por los militares).. 

tengo 17 años pero me gusta ver la historia del pais y ver lo bajo que hemos caido comprando un 99% de productos electronicos chinos ...

yo he tratado de recuperar historia con los leea .. ahora leea que pillo es leea que va a mi coleccion .. tambien con los ken brown,los audinac,los deap que se fabricaban en mi provincia... 

todo eso para los de mi edad es una boludez de locos .. pero si supieran la historia que encierra cada equipo/transuctor de esos ..no pensarian lo mismo..

ahora todos con los qsc jbl y muchas marcas importadas son buenas y lo admito pero eso se puede fabricar aca!y muchas cosas mas de lo que es importados... por que no empiezo a hablar de las chinas como american pro que fabrica hasta papel higienico,ahora con el cuento de las rohm que se fabrica solo para argentina...

y los transductores hay miles.. que en china se fabrican por 3 dolares y llegan aca valiendo 300 mangos... eso les combiene a los comerciantes... y si a  ellos les combiene .. se va a seguir con eso .. por que los que compran generalmente les gusta engañarse.. por que todos sabemos que los chinos fabrican porquerias.. pero todos disen y bueno..los chinos tambien fabrican cosas buenas talvez esta es una buena... pero bueno los consumidores de esas cosas pseudos dj que generalmente no saven ni la ley de ohm...

por que ni hablo de los tuning que les venden pioneer que creen que es lo mejor .. jajajaj.. un 12" doble bobina de 3000w jaja que locura... se creen que por doble bobina suenan el doble jaja .. eso si que fue un invento para engañar a los tarados... pero bueno..me dejo de lamentar.. un saludo

gaston sj


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hay gente tonta y ahi es donde los comerciantes aprovechan, un amigo me comentoq que otro flaco se compro una potencia de 1500+1500, mi reaccion instantanea fue cagarme de risa, mi amigo casi me hecha de su casa. el por que? por que no entiende que para tener una potencia asi se necesitaria unos brutos cables que alimenten la potencia mas unos brutos cables pa mover los woofer  o lo que le pongan, eso, sin contar que el alternador terminaria fundido. pero sin embargo para ellos la potencia de audiocar era de 3000 watts de potencia, que creo yo es la potencia total que usan en el estadio de river plate. cuanto pago la potencia 1500 pesos argentinos, mientra haya giles que sigan pensando asi y comprando va a haber comerciantes que quieran su buena tajada.

lo mismo pasa con los parlantes, driver o lo que les guste, siempre los comerciantes se guian por la estupidez de los compradores. perdonenme si a alguno lo ofendi, es sinceramente lo que pienso yo. saludos


----------



## POLI

elmario dijo:
			
		

> en cuanto a la campana no veo cual es el problema...si celestion o eminence viene de chapa...
> Casualmente en este momento estoy armando un bafle con un 8BX audifiel, ni bien lo tenga les comento pero las primeras pruebas que hice con el parlante en una caja sin sintonizar fueron muy buenas, graves nitidos y buen rendimiento...es una lastima que no ofrezcan soluciones de alta potencia porque se ve que conocimiento tienen.
> Saludos




What? como cual es el preoblema con la campana de chapa ? ja ja!  que.....      porque Celestion y Eminence le pone campana de chapa quiere decir que esta bien ? Nooo....  me perce que no entendieron cuando hable de hacer parlentes comerciales ... LA CAMPANA DE CHAPA SALE LA DECIMA PARTE de una campana de AL o quizas menos ....  pero que ..  no entienden que lo comercial no es necesariamente bueno?  Te voy a explicar.... El problema  con las campanas de chapa es :   1° si es un parlante profesional con un conjunto magnetico importante la campana se empieza a deformar en la base donde esta el anclaje del conjunto que casualmente es donde trabaja la bobina , se descentra la bobina , empieza a rozar y a la m con el parlante , se termina quemando   2° cada material tiene una frecuencia de resonancia , la frecuancia resonancia de la chapa , dependiendo del espesor y la superficie varia , pero en una canmpana de chapa esta en un rango de frecuencia para el oido mas que audible . para resumirlo cuando vos con tus " celestion" toques una nota que este en la frecuncia de resonancia  o en cercanias de la frecuancia de resonancia la cmpana va a entrar a vibrar y el sonido resultante va a ser la nota mas el sonido emitido por la campana en resonancia claro que no todos se dan cuenta pero termina sindo un sonido sucio  3° para alta potencia la campana de fundicion de AL sirve para disipar mucho mejor la temperatura que una de chapa ya que el AL tiene el mejor uindeice de transferenica linieal de todos los metales , por eso que todos los disipadores son de Alum como habran visto , y asi puedo seguir , entonces no me vengan con que CELESTION Y EMINENCE usan camapana de chapa... Hay que leer mas teoria para poder  juzgar y no comprar a los  que nos venden espejitos de colores ...


----------



## elmario

Si y no lo tuyo (pareces un poco enojado, no te calentés), en primer lugar no me pareció nunca que celestion mientras se fabrico en inglaterra vendiera espejitos (ni me animé a escuchar un chino) de ahi que la mayoria de los equipos de guitarra mas profesionales que existen traigan esa marca...bah...lo unico que me importa a mi mas alla de la teoria es la oreja y hasta ahora casi nada sonó mejor que el g12t que tengo, porque todos te dan especificaciones, curvas, parametros y demas pero están "en el papel" y cuando lo escuchas pones ese papel en el baño pa limpiarse el toor porque nada que ver; ahora si me preguntás en cuanto a potencia y audio pro te digo que lo mejor que escuche fue justamente un celestion de 18"...a ver si nos entendemos...no es que yo defienda a esta marca sino que como yo laburo tocando en fiestas escuché una gran variedad de sistemas de marcas de todo tipo, desde chinaje hasta line arrays completos y te digo que lo unico que a mi (o a mi oreja) mas  me llamó la atensión fueron este Celestion (graves pesados muy nitidos y proyeccion infernal) y unos monitores potenciados mackie con woofer de 12" que te arrancaban la cabeza (idem).
La conclusion que tengo de estas empresas es que al menos si vos querés linea economica la tenés, sabés que es barata y te da justo por lo que pagás pero tenés la seguridad de que la alta gama va a sonar.
En cuanto a la campana estoy de acuerdo pero no te olvides que estamos hablando de chapa de acero, que no la deformás tan fácil como vos decís, en el caso audifiel para que van a usar de acero y encarecer si las potencias que manejan son relativamente muy bajas? o sea que para potencias de hasta 100w seria chapa sin problemas, de 100 a 300 chapa de acero y de ahi en mas aluminio si o si (como casi todas las marcas serias) y finalmente está el tema principal: la amistad que tenga tu oreja con tu bolsillo, hay bastante gente que tiene ciertas fantasías con las grandes marcas como que le afanaran la guita (por ej.: pa que carajo via pagá 300 us ese jbl si un chinito aca a la vuelta vende un quince por 80 mango y suena mejor?) pero el dia que escucha uno de verdad...
Despues sigo
Saludos


----------



## POLI

Mira , la frecuencia de resonancia  de la campana de chapa es una realidad , quizas en un equipo de guitarra no lo notes por estar fuera del rango de frecuencias que reproduce una guitarra , sea chapa "celestion" o chapa china el fenomeno es el mismo . Con respecto a los parametros del parlantes te comento que segun la seriedad de la fabrica son mas o menos reales. En las mediciones que  he podido hacer se respeta bastante y vale decir que las marcas que te ofrecen estos parametros son medianamente serias  , nunca exactos porque varian levemente para cada uno pero sirven a la hora de hacer calculos en sistemas de audio pro yo por  lo menos los mantengo guardados y utilizandolos como herramienta de calculo logre conseguir muy buenos resultados tanto en analizador de espectro como en percepción auditiva. 
 Y con tema de la parlanteria china opino igual que vos  , para mi  son utiles solo para la gente con el oido atrofiado , pero no me como el que " made in england" " O el made in U.S.A" para mi siguen siendo espejitos de colores hasta que pueda hacerles un analisis del producto que me deje conforme, no creo que compraras tus celestion o un par de JBL sin escucharlos ¿O SI?  , no me dejo impresionar por la marquita que es lo que buscan , logicamente es de esperar que quien se gasta miles de pesos en algo que cree ser bueno lo defienda .
 Recuerdo una vez que discuti con un flaco porque tenia una JBL eon 12" , que queria vender, esas plastico inyectado que se ven muy lidas  pero senan a lata de aceite (no es algo de JBL es propio de la caja plastica)  ,  le cerre la boca recurriendo a internet en la pagina de JBL donde decia que por la Rta en frecuancia recomendaban usar estas cajas acompañadas de cajas de graves.
 Y bueno ya me canse .... La idea de este post era otra y como cada uno juzga diferente segun su oido o CONOCIMIENTOS teoricos y practicos no tiene sentido seguir con esto...
  Volvamos al tema de los parlantes LEEA.


----------



## gaston sj

a parte de los leea..

la fabricacion nacional de esso tiempos ..los componenctes electronicos como los .. potenciometros sic mallory,las resistencias Ralco,los capacitores conelsa,tambien los electroliticos towa..la fapesa que tambien era nacional...(ahora fabrica tvs philips pero con componentes de valla a saver sonde son)... 

todas esas fabricas que se undieron...con tantos sueños de tantos argentinos.. todo gracias a gobiernos deficientes...y a los militares.. 

cuando en la argentina se fabricaban televisores completamente nacionales .. con todos los componentes nacionales.. eso si que me ubiese gustado ver.. cuando la argentina soñaba con una expansion industrial mediana.... y todo quedo ahi... y desde que se fue la industria electronica a tierra del fuego (la perdicion para los fabricantes de componentes) murio toda la industria de componentes nacionales...por que casi no compraban componentes electronicos nacionales .. y otras tantas cosas que dejan mucho que desear .. de estos gobiernos que solo por llenarse los bolsillos destruyeron un pais entero... pero me imagino que ustedes saven como son estos gobiernos..si tenemos industria... se conforman con vender materia primas. como la soja o el maiz ...

que lamentable todo esto ..paso en este pais tantos sueños que se fueron con esas empresas ..nunca mas tubimos cosas buenas nunca mas tubimos los ken brown. los audinac los leea (que a duras penas la remo hasta el 98) las valvulas miniwatt (que tengo un par por ahi) tantas cosas que se perdieron solo por los gobiernos... 

y pensar que la argentina en un tiempo pudo ser potencia mundial...bueno amigos me dejo de joderlos .. me imagino que no a muchos les gusta hablar del pasado ni de vejestorios ..pero hay algunas cosas que valen la pena..  un saludo.


----------



## gaston sj

potencia mundial no me refiero a unos estados unidos...sino a que por lo menos la argentina se podia proveer de todo ya sea en alimentos como productos electronicos ...y en lo que es electronica la argentina podria haber exportado por que no ? por que no seriamos potencia mundial en productos electronicos .. que los argentinos no tenian la inteligencia para avanzar o desarrollar tecnologias? saviendo que teniamos componentes electronicos de primera calidad..como lo eran los capacitores los conelsa.. no me digan que no eran buenos,resistenciaslas constante..mmm no veo por que la no se ubiese podido desarrollar para ser potencia en productos electronicos ..


----------



## maxidb

Buenass a todos.....la verdad cai en esta pagina ya que buscaba información de Leea en internet y no encontraba nada.
Les cuento mi historia, mi viejo hasta hace unos años era disc-jockey.....por cuestiones de edad se retiro y me dejo todo el equipo a mi. Alla por el año 1992 armo dos terribles cajas con 4 woofers de 12" y 4 tweeters bala de titanio cada una, todo esto movido por un amplificador Technics SU VX800 (serie AA Japonesa) de 175w RMS X4.
El amplificador es una reliquia y nunca vi uno igual...excelente. Siempre escuche hablar maravillas a mi viejo de los woofers Leea.
Hace un mes desarme esas dos enormes cajas que el habia armado x que ya estaban deterioradas, y arme 4 cajas nuevas mejores acusticamente utilizando todos los reproductores que por suerte estaban en perfecto estado. Del total que eran 8 woofers, me encontre con 4 marca "Alfa & Kem", 2 marca "Selenium" y con 2 marca "Leea". La verdad que al escuchar funcionando estos Leea no lo podia creer, no hay nada en calidad que se le asemeje de todas las pedorradas chinas con carcaza de chapa que andan dando vuelta. Ya con tan solo tomar el Leea en mis manos me di cuenta de que me hablaba mi viejo, parlante pesado, robusto, carcaza de hierro maciso y un tremendo iman (frente al selenium de chapa que supuestamente tiene mas potencia).....mentira, no le llega ni a los talones al Leea.
Hoy mi viejo se puso melancolico recordando aquel momento que habia comprado los Leea, en Kolram en el año 1993, y nos pusimos a buscar en internet, nos encontramos casi nada de información...hasta que nos enteramos que la fabrica no existia mas. La verdad que queriamos poner todos woofers Leea en las cajas, saben de algun lugar donde los vendan o se puedan conseguir?
Les dejo algunas fotos del woofer Leea que tengo para que puedan deleitarse...y de las cajas tambien.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## POLI

Estas al horno ... vas a tener que caminar mucho para conseguirlos , no porque no existan sino porque tenes que encontrar quien los quiera vender y ver el estado si estan repardaos por jose bobina hacete a la idea de llevarlos a que los repare la persona de la que hablamos en este post, esa es la unica manera que te queden o km y vuelva a ser un leea , pero conseguir 6 lo veo dificil.


----------



## gaston sj

que hermoso ese leea 12-300 .. que iman.. yo creo que los chinos con esa cantidad de iman fabrican 3 de 18" y 600w cada uno jajajajjajajaja


----------



## gaston sj

hola muchachos.. les comento que hoy me compre un driver LEEA modelo  LE-908/AL de apenas 30w.. lo compre en 100 pesos... nuevo en caja con la hoja de datos y todo... y les aseguro que es un cañonaso con 10w.. creo que se escucha hasta en el vesino ... tiene un iman que pesa 3.6kg! y es impresionante la sensibilidad que tiene... 

hace poco habia comprado uno de "100w" full energy la marca .. y no suena ni un cuarto de lo que suena el leea! y el iman es la mitad.. y lo hdp .. le ponen que es de 100w-- ajaja.. 

es excelente la hoja de datos toda la cantidad de especificaciones y recomendaciones que dan.. 

y como cualidades destacables.. dise 
-respuesta de frecuencias -libre de coloracion- sercana al limite de superior de audibilidad.
-adaptador de fase de diseñoaltamente perfeccionado que asegura optima reproduccion de frecuencias medias y altas CON UNA RESPUESTA PLANA ENTRE 700 Y 16.000HZ VIRTUALMENTE LIBRE DE PICOS.
-minima deformacion armonica.
-diafragma simbiotico solidario a una bobina movil de 45mm de diametro devanada con cinta de aluminio y tratada con resinas termofraguantes de reciente desarrollo .la adecuada correspondencia de estos elementos entre si ,mejora la respuesta a los impulsos transitorios y optimiza el rendimiento acustico de la unidad. 

LEEA SAIC/depto. promocion - 01/84
tambien dise los bafles y otros componente que se podrian usar en conjunto con este driver....

realmente no creo que sea lo mejor del mundo.. pero en agudos es lo mejor que YO he escuchado... 

tiene 106dB /1w/1m-- es realmente impresionante el sonido que tiene... con 3 a 5w es suficiente para escuchar a romperse la cabeza ..en un comedor .. se me hace increible que con tan poca potencia suene tan fuerte.. 


dentro de poco ñe compro pilas ala camara y les subo unas fotitos asi lo ven.. saludos

otra cosa que cabe destacar es que viene en una fina caja de Madera Atornillada... cosa que me dejo totalmente fascinado.. acostumbrado a los chinos que te dan el driver en una caja de carton reciclada 300 veses que se desarma sola.. y no protege en nada al driver.- ahora si saludos


----------



## POLI

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> me estoy por comprar un hfd-40 .. como los de poli.. pero solo 1 es el unico que queda en la casa de electronica esa..



 Averigua que mas le queda de LEEA y lo que no commpres pasanos el dato , la verdad que me sorprendiste con eso de que el driver venia en caja de madera , fotos x favor!
  Y si te sacaste la loteria ... me da sana envidia ! :x

PD: Tene presente que el hfd 40 es un tweeter domo suave , como para escuchar musica en tu casa en buen sistema de sonido , si lo usas para audio profesional lo vas a hacer fruta y si buscas el sonido agresivo de un driver o bala no lo vas a encontrar.


----------



## G.Tota

mi tio tiene unos parlantes  leea q no recuerdo ni la medida pero simepre en mi cumpleaños los hacemos sonar y todos se quedan boquiabiertos  y me dicen yo tengo unos mas grande pero estos suenan mejor...ese marca es buenisima..el orgullo q te dan cuando t dicen como suenan  ..tbm los leea esos los usamos los 8 de enero en corrientes x el gauchito gil  y se scucha con suma claridad todo y eso q hay como 3000 personas y es en el medio del campo arriba del camion q va circulando en la ruta con la imagen del gaucho ...lastima q este año se descono uno y no lo llevamos a arreglar por el motivo de q te hacen cualquier cosa seguro...pero para mi suerte lei al principio q hay alguien q los puede arreglar y estoy loco ahora ....TE QUIETO POLI ..apenas pueda los llevo a enconar con mi tio...otro tema..alguno no vende leea de  15"...quiero ponerle uno de esos a un amplificador q arme pero no consigo x ningun lado


----------



## POLI

G.Tota dijo:
			
		

> mi tio tiene unos parlantes  leea q no recuerdo ni la medida pero simepre en mi cumpleaños los hacemos sonar y todos se quedan boquiabiertos  y me dicen yo tengo unos mas grande pero estos suenan mejor...ese marca es buenisima..el orgullo q te dan cuando t dicen como suenan  ..tbm los leea esos los usamos los 8 de enero en corrientes x el gauchito gil  y se scucha con suma claridad todo y eso q hay como 3000 personas y es en el medio del campo arriba del camion q va circulando en la ruta con la imagen del gaucho ...lastima q este año se descono uno y no lo llevamos a arreglar por el motivo de q te hacen cualquier cosa seguro...pero para mi suerte lei al principio q hay alguien q los puede arreglar y estoy loco ahora ....TE QUIETO POLI ..apenas pueda los llevo a enconar con mi tio...otro tema..alguno no vende leea de  15"...quiero ponerle uno de esos a un amplificador q arme pero no consigo x ningun lado


  Estate atento que en los sitios de venta x internet aveces aparecen cosas buenas , originales y sino a patear hasta que des con la suerte de gastonsj  , quedan aun locales que en el fondo o lo alto de una estanteria llena de tierra   conservan algun LEEA original sin ser descubierto , olvidados en el tiempo por causa del marquetinismo basura .


----------



## gringuito

Hola a todos,soy nuevo en el foro pero tengo mis años jaja.Comparto con elmario sobre las campanas de chapa.Tenia unos rango medios Jharo de 150w con campana de chapa y se torcieron de  tal manera q los tuve q tirar.Jharo creo q esta fabricando los be 150 con las campanas de leea pero no escuche ninguno ni creo q puedan sonar como sonaban los leea.Hice sonido en un boliche por 10 anios y tenia 8) 18 bf 250 y 8)15 be 150 ovbio de LEEA y es hasta el dia de hoy q no escuche parlantes q tengan esa calidad de sonido.Realmente es una lastima q haya desaparecido esta empresa de artesanos del altoparlante.Lamentablemente cuando cerro el boliche vendi todo pero los parlantes estan funcionando como cuando los compre en 1989 y los tienen 2 Dj !Esos parlantes se bancan todo ! Estaria bueno q hicieran un video en youtuve en memoria a esta gran empresa LEEA. Saludos a todos


----------



## santiago

hecho
YouTube - Parlantes LEEA Industria Argentina

YouTube - Unboxing Parlantes LEEA Industria Argentina


encontre esto youtubeando

saludos


----------



## gaston sj

ahi va la foto de la caja donde venia el driver pronto pongo una del driver... pasa que ahora esta instalado en una caja que esta en la casa de un amigo por que el finde estubimos de fiesta.. y blabla   

y la segunda va al lado de una caja que me vino un driver chino de ""100w"" marca fullenergy .. jaja


----------



## POLI

Impresionante ! te sigo envidiando... Protege bien ese driver que quemarlo es un crimen ponele filtro pasa-altos de no menos de 18db x octaba y no lo cortes muy abajo si no es necesario que lo vas a castigar inecesariamente 
 Lo de la caja de terciado y barnizada es increible , me animo a pensar que quizas sea por el peso del driver.
    Te felecito por el hallazgo y gracias por las fotos para los amantes de LEEA .  

 Pd : Si necesitas filtro para el driver decime donde lo queres cortar que te lo calculo y te lo mando para que lo armes.


----------



## POLI

gringuito dijo:
			
		

> Tenia unos rango medios Jharo de 150w con campana de chapa y se torcieron de  tal manera q los tuve q tirar.Jharo creo q esta fabricando los be 150 con las campanas de leea pero no escuche ninguno ni creo q puedan sonar como sonaban los leea.Hice sonido en un boliche por 10 años y tenia 8) 18 bf 250 y 8)15 be 150 ovbio de LEEA y es hasta el dia de hoy q no escuche parlantes q tengan esa calidad de sonido.Realmente es una lastima q haya desaparecido esta empresa de artesanos del altoparlante.Lamentablemente cuando cerro el boliche vendi todo pero los parlantes estan funcionando como cuando los compre en 1989 y los tienen 2 Dj !Esos parlantes se bancan todo ! Estaria bueno q hicieran un video en youtuve en memoria a esta gran empresa LEEA. Saludos a todos



   Shhhhhh !... esa marca que empieza con J y termina con O aca no la nombramos, es mala palabra !

La verdad que muchos LEEA de 18" no pude escuchar pero sin duda con 8 de 18" seria un Golpe mas que importante el que conseguias , si ya los de 15 golpean lindo  me imagino esos .
Como tenias configurados los graves de 18?

Petición:
            Si alguien tiene fotos de lo que era la antigua fabrica LEEA en Avenida del Tejar o del salon de ventas
O quizas propagandas de viejas revistas seria fabuloso , yo no pude conocerla..


----------



## gringuito

jajaja si,esa marca no se nombra. Los 8 de 18" los tenia en unas cajas que arme copia de la folden doble boca de cerwin vega ( no la b36 !) los tenia con 4 potencias de 600+600 sobre 8 ohms que las armo yo y te puedo asegurar q te movian todo.Los 8 de 15" tambien con 2 pot de 600+600 que en 4 ohms tiraban 900+900 rms(61,3v en 4 ohms) y 1 mas de 400+400 para los agudos.Te comento q los de 15" terminaban a las 4 de la maniana con una temperatura en los imanes q te quemaban los dedos y nunca los pude quemar.  Realmente se bancan todo esos BE 150   La unica traicion a LEEA eran los drivers Peavey 44 t,pero no tenia en LEEA driver de 4".Los de 18" cuando los vendi los pusieron en cajas frontales tipo jbl y los quemaron por mal uso y los dejaron tirados  :evil: Me arrepiento de no tener fotos para subirselas del sistema que tenia ,pero q sonaban sonaban ^^ Saludos a todos los q llevan a LEEA en sus oidos


----------



## POLI

gringuito dijo:
			
		

> ....Te comento q los de 15" terminaban a las 4 de la mañana con una temperatura en los imanes q te quemaban los dedos y nunca los pude quemar.  Realmente se bancan todo esos BE 150   ^^ Saludos a todos los q llevan a LEEA en sus oidos



  Caramba!     que recibian castigo esos BE150 , yo les he dado maza pero quemarme los dedos con el magneto ... nunca ! Se confirma lo que decia al principio del post de que al estar sobredimensionados y por la calidad de los materiales soportan varias veces mas la potencia nominal.
  Hoy en dia algunos de nosotros , aunque sean parlantes nuevos los miramos con desconfianza y no nos   
 animamos a trabajarlos a la potencia indicada en rms .

    Gracias x  comentarnos tu experiencia con LEEAs trabajando en situaciones extremas...


----------



## Lueh

como hago para saber qué parlantes necesito según la potencia de mi amplificador?

yo tengo un amplificador estereo de 70Wrms (lo fabriqué yo). qué tamaño y potencia necesito para los woofer, medios y tweeter?
alguien me podría decir?
graciass


----------



## gringuito

Un dato mas .El salon sonde hacia sonido tiene 40mts de largo ,25mts de ancho y 14 de alto,o sea q los tenia q castigar lindo por las dimensiones del salon,eso mas 2500 personas q metian habia q llegar al fondo si o si y llegaba de sobra.Los BE 150 levantaban mucha temperatura porque los usaba de rango medio(100Hz a 3000hz) y se comian entre 200 y 300 wats cada parlante .Yo creo q no se quemaban por los materiales del parlante(excelentes) y otra q las potencias nunca trabajaban al limite o sea cero distorsion.Los 18" bf 250 tienen un grave espectacular por lo menos desde mi oido,a mi me gusta el grave bien bajo de 30 a 50 ciclos,que es donde mas rinden y no ese grave seco como si golpearas una madera  (ej las b36 de cerwin vega)
Voy a tratar de ubicar alguno de los de 18" para sacarle fotos y subirlas aca.  Nos vemos prontito


----------



## POLI

Coincidimos....
                        a mi me gusta el grave redondito blando , no me gusta la patada seca que suena lata de dulce de batata... osea mas tipo sub por debajo de los 90hz es lo que me gusta , por ahi corto el crossover.
      Me hubiera gustado ver el Boliche con 2500 personas adentro y los LEEA al tope...
Si conseguis fotos de los LEEA de 18 Subilas y si ubicas al que los tiene tirados encanutatelos que los subastamos x aca , ya tenes un comprador seguro para un par ...

  Fotos fotos ! queremos fotos!



			
				Lueh dijo:
			
		

> como hago para saber qué parlantes necesito según la potencia de mi amplificador?
> 
> yo tengo un amplificador estereo de 70Wrms (lo fabriqué yo). qué tamaño y potencia necesito para los woofer, medios y tweeter?
> alguien me podría decir?
> graciass



  Te recomiendo que preguntes en el post" diseño y construccion de bafles" ahi te van a poder asesorar mejor
pero antes te diria que empiezes por leer sobre sencibilidad de transductores asi podras  ver que no es tanto la potencia sino la sencibilidad y la compenzación que necesitas para ellos...(eso si queres hacer algo bien).


----------



## luki_91

fijense a los 2 minutos 17 segundos aparece una foto de un 12" 100w... ese es mio, se lo compre a un vago que los vendia a 100 mangos cada uno hace un par de meses, tenia una bocha, suerte!.


----------



## gaston sj

Otra marca de esos tiempos que cabe destacar. es KEN BROWN  en amplificador. circuitería y materiales EXCELENTES la calidad del montaje eran obras de arte. lastima que en algunos equipos traían capacitores brasileros. (de baja calidad como muchas de las cosas que hacen los brasileros) pero la mayoría (que he visto) traen capacitores nacionales como los TOWA o los Conelsa..estoy tratando de conseguir y restaurarlos para coleccionarlos. ya que he visto cosas nacionales de esos tiempos como Grundig que nada que ver a Ken Brown .. los montajes económicos.. realmente para destacar KEN BROWN que traían componentes importados traían una etiqueta en la parte trasera información armando. esto "este equipo utiliza componentes electrónicos extranjeros debidamente identificados con las resoluciones numero 7917/67 y 8417/67 de la dirección nacional de aduanas."

Acá les paso unas fotos de un par de equipos que tengo en la pequeña colección , el primero es un Ken Brown Sonoramic modelo tono tune stereo con salida de 8 W por canal Elliot research transistors ..
le hice una pequeña restauración limpiándole los poteciómetros (sic Mallory) y un recambio de capacitores. el sonido es realmente muy bueno tiene una respuesta muy buena y graves bien definidos y agudos muy claros. ... un lindo equipo , y el segundo es un Ken Brown profesional 1000-estado solido .. un lindo equipo traía etapas de 15 W por canal se alimentaban con 50 Vcc fuente simple. el circuiterío es el mismo que el del pro.x600 (que tambien lo tengo.)  , el pro x 600  venía en caja de madera por que era hogareño pero este el profesional 1000 era mas profesional .. éste amplificador lo encontre tirado en el fondo de la abuela de un amigo destruido con las placas partidas medio abollado .. en fin un desastre .. ahora esta en etapa de restauración .. ya le conseguí los dos vúmetros. y un transformador de +-35 Vcc le estoy por poner 2 etapas de 20w y un mezclador de 4 canales con el tl082 con control de tonos. de filtrado le puse 2 capacitores de 4700x63v y para la fuente del pre 4700uf x 35v.. espero no tener ruidos.. ahhh cabe aclarar que el transformador que tiene es de un Sony que tiraba 140 Wrms. tenía 2 integrados stk4162ll pensé en ponerle etapas así pero quería mantenerlo un poco mas "original" con transistores..

Salieron al revés las fotos. el primero es el  profesional 1000 solid state . y el segundo es el tono tune , por suerte del profesional 1000  tenia todas las perillas . y el prox600 no lo tengo acá sino le sacaría unas fotos. todavía nadie entiende por que me gustan los cacharros viejos... algunos creen que estoy loco .. otros que soy medio raro ya que la mayoría con 17 años lo unico que piensan es hacer etapas de cientos de watts (algunos y otros solo en salir al boliche y joda) realmente me gusta todo lo que tenga historia. tambien tengo un combinado Ranser a válvulas con radio de onda corta y onda larga y 2 parlantes Belbar de 8" y 2 de 5" para medios y agudos. y tambien una radio Noblex Carina 8 transistores fabricada por Noblex Chaco s.a la cual trae un gabinete metálico enfundado en cuero que se puede usar a pilas.. jajaj.. bueno me fui por las ramas.. haaa y por que no les conté del AUDINAC de 1977 de 100 W rms. bueno no les quito mas tiempo.. saludos..y espero que a alguien le haya interesado leer ésto .   

Les cuento que me estoy armando mi pequeño sonido en la compu! jaja .. y puse el driver Leea.. y el tweeter Leea hfp.....mas unos "woofers" Technics..de 6" jaja.. les puse un crossover electronico San Key.. y realmente el sonido es notable .. los agudos claros limpios no molestos.. realmente muy conforme con el cross y con los agudos... pronto cuando encuentre el cable usb de la camara les paso fotos saludos


----------



## Bishop341

Buenasss, que buen posteo! LEEA es lo mejor! soy de Mendoza, mi viejo tenía un boliche (KALATRAVA Discotehque), abrió en 1973 y cerró en 1997 y desde que abrió hasta que cerró, usó parlantes LEEA, y me quedaron todas las cosas que usaban, de ahí tengo 4 cajones tipo Karlson con 4 1224 y después 2 1222 pelados, que tiran un montón, , bueno y miles de tweeters y bocinas HFP2002. Entre todos me armé un bafle para guitarra eléctrica y no saben lo que suena! que venga cualquiera con un Marshall y sus Celestion, que yo le hago la pelea con mi valvular casero y mis 4 Leea de 12"

Un saludo a todos los seguidores de LEEA y la industria nacional.


----------



## gaston sj

lindos parlantes bishop...



hace poco que me encontre con un amigo que el padre era coleccionista.... fallecio hace 5 años el hombre ..y al hijo le quedo mucho leea... y el pobre vendio unos(3) 15250bf... pero le quedan bastante... aca les paso unas fotos...no pregunten ni quien es ni si vende nada.. por qe yo le estoy comprando todo! jajajajj entre los equipos hay ken brown y audinac entre otros ,,, 
saludos


----------



## POLI

Gaston ! Uno de los 250Bf se lo compre yo , el ultimo que tenia , la verdad que tiene muy buenas cosas si te gusta coleccionar audio de la epoca de oro , me quede con ganas de alguna bandeja direct drive ... pero ya tengo dos y el uso que le doy es muy poco  ....    

PD: Le compre el de la foto que posteaste y despues de una pasadita por LEEA lo tengo 0km y trabajando todos los fines de semana.



			
				lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Nadie? esta medio muerto el tema...



Bueno ... A ver por donde empezamos .... tengo para darte las mediadas de las cajas que recomienda LEEA original para esa medidas de parlantes incluyendo tubos de sintonia y tengo para darte las medidas de las cajas con las que tengo trabajando a esos mismos parlantes , las cuales son un poquito mas grandes por una cuestion de gusto personal con respecto a los graves , todo va en funcion del uso que le vas a dar a las cajas osea si son de DJ movil para lo cual las que tenes ahora no creo que te sirvan o si van a estar estaticas en tu casa solo para escuchar musica , tene presente que mientras mas litros tengas en la caja , mas vas a bajar en frecuencia , con esto te quiero decir que con ninguna vas a bajar tanto en frecuencia como las que tenes actulamente , pero lo que perdes en frecuencia de respuesta que es casi imperceptible  con respecto a la versatilidad que te dan las cajas mas chicas resulta ser postiva ,por eso debes buscar un promedio que va en funcion de la utilidad que tendran las mismas.


----------



## gaston sj

Hablando con algunas personas que en esos tiempos compraban parlantes... según lo que cuentan por acá no eran muy queridos los Leea.... obviamente lo tomo de por quien viene (uno mas ignorante que otro) , según lo que me cuentan los Electrovoice eran mas confiables (para ellos) tambien algo de Jbl aunque tenían precios muy elevados...

Acá tengo un claro ejemplo del típico testarudo.... tenían en la cabeza que lo importado por ser importado es bueno ... ahora se quejan por que todo es Chino....está bien, acepto que las púas Shure eran mejores que las Leea... pero también hay que ver el precio! una Leea valía la mitad de una Shure .. y duraba mas del 50 % de lo que duraba una Shure. saquen cuenta y comparando una Leea es mejor! Realmente me indigna hablar con esas personas pero esas personas son las que hacen este bendito país.

POLI... que bueno que ayas sido vos el que le compraste el Leea de 15 .. te felicito.!

Para lDIMEBAGl a mi personalmente... me gustan las cajas exponenciales....las podes hacer de cualquier medida (razonable) ... aunque ese parlante especifico me gusta como suena en la Leea Altec A7 ... aunque es muy grande la caja... pero para mi vale la pena... con 2 cajas de esas mas unos buenos medios agudos tenes un sonido tremendo... la otra vez fui a un baile de egresados... y el salon tenía solo una caja de esas para graves... y habían unas 200 personas y el golpe era tremendo....afuera (unos 30 metros) se sentía el golpe espectacular.!

Desde ahí me quedé sorprendido con éstos parlantes... les digo yo que tengo parlantes DAS que son españoles. y valen fangote de plata.. y un Das no da ni la mitad de lo que pateaba ese Leea... desde ahí hace 2 años mas o menos ... que ando en busca de la historia y de productos de Leea.

Saludos


----------



## danielfer23

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta gente espero que me puedan ayudar,tengo unos Leea 15 300BF en unas cajas que son extremadamente grandes,queria saber si alguien sabe las medidas de una buena caja para estos parlantes.


 para ese parlante nesesitas una caja de 94 litros 
los tubos de sintonia

 90mmX19mm para guitarra y voces (es decir solo el agugero en la madera) 64Hs

90mmX140mm para bajo y uso general 49Hs

saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Gracias gente,recien ahora veo sus consejos,hoy temprano sali para lo de Roberto de Pedro Moran  resulta que ayer mi nena me rompio con un destornillador el copito que dice Leea de uno de mis 15 300BF y hoy sali como un loco a matar 2 pajaros de un tiro 1-conseguir el copito 2-conseguir medidas para la caja! y me di el gusto de conocerlo nomas a este señor made in Argentina   re macanudo me paso unos buenos datos y ahora estoy haciendo las cajas de 94 litros,las que tenia antes tendrian 200 litros facil,espero sacar mejor sonido y como dijo POLI ganar facilidad para transportarlas que vuelta a vuelta las llevo a alguna parte y ahora se me va a hacer mucho mas facil!

Gracias gente cuando las termine cuelgo fotos y les muestro.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

200 litros para un solo altavoz   

Como mucho no?

De verdad que bueno que hayan podido arreglar sus parlantes LEEA, yo no soy de Argentina pero ver como escriben de la marca de ese altoparlante me sorprende! Acá en Venezuela también  existe una marca comercial de altavoces y se denomina BOHEM y es buena en relación precio/calidad, mil veces una de ellas que una china!


----------



## POLI

Gaston , te voy a contar algo que me ocurrio hace 2 semanas , el que lo quiera cerer que lo crea y el que no que se joda .... Pasando musica en una fiesta de fin de año conoci dos tipos que habian ido para hecerle sonido a tres grupos que tocaban esa noche ( de lo cual yo no me encargo porque les tengo muy poca paciencia) la cuestion es que los tipos se dedicaban a esto hace mas de 30 años , me contaba que habia arrancado haciendo sonido a bandas como virus , redondos ( todas de la plata de donde soy) , siguieron  con giras de los wawanco etc etc , la cuestion es que me comento que en su momento tenia todo LEEA  y que ; (aca viene lo que va a causar discusion) ; Tenian microfonos LEEA y SHURE , los que ponian en escenario como microfonos de cabecera eran los LEEA , los SHURE estaban de soporte.
  Como experiencia personal les digo que probe muchos microfonos en mi vida y de los que mas me gustaron son el famoso SM58 y Un LEEA no recuerdo el modelo pero el sonido era "increible". (claro que debe haber mejores que estos dos)
Y una cosa mas .... a los que te dijeron que el EV es mejor , no se que parametros  habran evaluado  pero son muy similares y con una leve diferencia uno tiene un grave mas blando ( el LEEA) y otro (el EV un grave mas duro o seco), pasa por el gusto personal de cada uno yo tengo EV americanos parados y uso los LEEA pero eso va en el gusto de cada uno y te puedo asegurar que si es en robustez de materiales yo me he cansado de ver electro voice partidos como un queso , quemados desconados , que se prendieron fuego etc etc....
  O si tal vez se molestaran en ver  monitores o cajas JBL made in china que no traen ni siquiera bastidor soprte de la unidad de agudos , bien llamada tweeter  ( la madera del frente hace de apoyo del tweeter y centrador del difragma una verdadera bestialidad fundada en afan de abratar costos!) y lo que pagan por esas cajas ...
  Asi que no me vengan con la boludez  importada
Si supieran la cantidad de dinero que invertia LEEA en instrumental de medicion   y en mandar a gente a capacitarse en el extranjero para ser una empresa de vanguardia mas de uno cerraria el tuje...
  LEEA se fundio  pero con el orgullo de haber fabricado lo mejor , lo de tantas otras marcas como JBL que se van a producir en china es prostituirse .
  Un datos , los yankies si tiene que comprar JBL y dice made in china te lo tiran por la cabeza , lo mismo pasa con crown y otrtas mas....

Por ultimo les digo ... por que piensan que marcas como altech , Neutrik , JBL, EV le daban representacion oficial a LEEA ?
  Me extraña que no se la den a jahro ahora  o a parlantes SR o max  



			
				lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Gracias gente,recien ahora veo sus consejos,hoy temprano sali para lo de Roberto de Pedro Moran  resulta que ayer mi nena me rompio con un destornillador el copito que dice Leea de uno de mis 15 300BF y hoy sali como un loco a matar 2 pajaros de un tiro 1-conseguir el copito 2-conseguir medidas para la caja! y me di el gusto de conocerlo nomas a este señor made in Argentina   re macanudo me paso unos buenos datos y ahora estoy haciendo las cajas de 94 litros,las que tenia antes tendrian 200 litros facil,espero sacar mejor sonido y como dijo POLI ganar facilidad para transportarlas que vuelta a vuelta las llevo a alguna parte y ahora se me va a hacer mucho mas facil!
> 
> Gracias gente cuando las termine cuelgo fotos y les muestro.




  Me alegro que conocieras a Roberto , sabe un poquito no?
No olvides ponerle lana de vidrio o fieltro en el interior y si es posible tornillos cada 8 cm en todas la uniones , encoladas y cuando este todo eso seco le das toda la vuelta de las aristas o uniones internas perbond y por ultimo acordate que si el parlante va con montaje frontal necesitas ponerle el burlete de goma de acople por la la cara interna del parlante para que el acoplamioento a l bafle sea perfecto , son detalles pero todo suma...
    Slds.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

POLI dijo:
			
		

> lDIMEBAGl dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias gente,recien ahora veo sus consejos,hoy temprano sali para lo de Roberto de Pedro Moran  resulta que ayer mi nena me rompio con un destornillador el copito que dice Leea de uno de mis 15 300BF y hoy sali como un loco a matar 2 pajaros de un tiro 1-conseguir el copito 2-conseguir medidas para la caja! y me di el gusto de conocerlo nomas a este señor made in Argentina   re macanudo me paso unos buenos datos y ahora estoy haciendo las cajas de 94 litros,las que tenia antes tendrian 200 litros facil,espero sacar mejor sonido y como dijo POLI ganar facilidad para transportarlas que vuelta a vuelta las llevo a alguna parte y ahora se me va a hacer mucho mas facil!
> 
> Gracias gente cuando las termine cuelgo fotos y les muestro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me alegro que conocieras a Roberto , sabe un poquito no?
> No olvides ponerle lana de vidrio o fieltro en el interior y si es posible tornillos cada 8 cm en todas la uniones , encoladas y cuando este todo eso seco le das toda la vuelta de las aristas o uniones internas perbond y por ultimo acordate que si el parlante va con montaje frontal necesitas ponerle el burlete de goma de acople por la la cara interna del parlante para que el acoplamioento a l bafle sea perfecto , son detalles pero todo suma...
> Slds.
Hacer clic para expandir...



Sabe mas que un poquito jejeje,con respecto a los bafles les voy a poner lana de vidrio y lo que estoy haciendo es como esta en el plano que me dio Roberto es ponerlo los listones de 20 x 20mm en todas la uniones,como un millon de clavos y cola a morir,vos decis que aparte de todo eso le mande tornillos? Roberto tambien me mostro los parlantes que esta haciendo el y efectivamente tienen goma en la parte donde apoya,asi que tambien comprare goma!

Hoy cuando llegue del trabajo le sigo dando,para mañana los tengo que tener treminados para pasar musica!

Gracias POLI 

Les tengo una buena pregunta para el que tenga experiencia con varias marcas,ya que conseguir unos Leea de 18" es mas que dificil saben que marca podria comprar? Roberto me mostro los que hace el y queria saber si alguno me puede decir como andan estos o que opinanan de unos Eminence,Selenium o algun otro que tengan para recomendarme.


----------



## gaston sj

selenium segun poli anda excelente-- yo he usado das y ev .. el ev tiene un par de fallas estructurales... el das suena bien ... (no lo comparo con un leea) pero andan bien..


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Entonces para POLI que tiene la posta,estan a la altura de un Leea los Selenium? me tengo que informaciónrmar bien con tiempo porque ni bien me llegue un dinerito que me tiene que llegar pego dos de 18"  alguno escucho los parlantes que fabrica Roberto?


----------



## gringuito

Hola gente ,Feliz año nuevo para todos ,estuve un poco descolgado del tema LEEA.Mañana me encuentro con el que le vendi los 8 18BF250 y le voy a preguntar si los tiene y si los vende.Vi por ahi q hablaban de los Ev,no se pueden comparar con los LEEA,el EV tiene un defecto con el carton,al cabo de 1 año se raja todo.Lo he visto en sonidistas de varios grupos y todos han tenido el mismo problema.Los JBL son buenos parlantes pero se cortan las colillas a lo loco,cosa q en un LEEA jamas vi que pasara eso (y son industria Argentina !),despues dicen que lo importado es mejor.Si tengo novedades se las comunico lo antes posible.

PD:Me olvidaba , tuve la suerte de escuchar varios grupos con microfonos LEEA y la calidad de sonido era excelente ,tanto para voces como para amplificar una bateria


----------



## zeta_bola_1

gringuito dijo:
			
		

> y son industria Argentina



los viejos dirian: pero son cosas de antes!


si existiera leea hoy por hoy, seguirian haciendo todo con tanta calidad? o se rebajarian a lo importado para competir en precio con las basuras extranjeras?


saludos


----------



## POLI

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Sabe mas que un poquito jejeje,con respecto a los bafles les voy a poner lana de vidrio y lo que estoy haciendo es como esta en el plano que me dio Roberto es ponerlo los listones de 20 x 20mm en todas la uniones,como un millón de clavos y cola a morir,vos decís que aparte de todo eso le mande tornillos? Roberto tambien me mostró los parlantes que esta haciendo el y efectivamente tienen goma en la parte donde apoya, así que tambien comprare goma!
> 
> Hoy cuando llegue del trabajo le sigo dando,para mañana los tengo que tener terminados para pasar musica!
> 
> Gracias POLI



  Yo le puse tornillos porque con estos vos enfrentas dos caras le pones cola y luego con el ajuste del tornillo le das un torque optimo entre las dos piezas osea cumple la funcion de posicionar en forma longitudinal de manera que la pieza no tinda a moverse hacia los costados  y al traer una pieza contra la otra el tornillo tambien le da una maxima resistencia axial a la pieza cosa que el clavo no ya que no tiene traba en este sentido , si haces el ensayo de poner dos placas a 90° con clavos y torniloos te vas a dar cuuenta que con el clavo mueve un poquito y con el tornillo nada de nada el clavo es una cuestion de practicidad y para cajas estaticas de uso moderado y baja potencia , cuando reciben uso intensivo , traslado y etc y a una potencia considerable recomiendo tornillos ajustados hasta las pelotas y cola de carpintero , les puedo asegurar que no se va a mover un panel ni en joda a y si es posible montaje frontal y evitar a toda costa la tapa posterior que se afloja.



			
				lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Les tengo una buena pregunta para el que tenga experiencia con varias marcas,ya que conseguir unos Leea de 18" es mas que dificil saben que marca podria comprar? Roberto me mostro los que hace el y queria saber si alguno me puede decir como andan estos o que opinanan de unos Eminence,Selenium o algun otro que tengan para recomendarme.



Depende del uso que les vas a dar , si buscas calidad de audio en cajas frontales que esten bajo tu tutela siendo vos el que controla la potencia maxima y los vas a cuidar como lo que son dale para adelante con los que fabrica Roberto , si son para un boliche en cajas folded donde no importa mucho la calidad de audio y con castigo en forma desmedida podrias buscar algun modelo de selenium con bobina de 4"  que  si se te rompe no te calienta , no se que     bobina esta usando Roberto para los de 18" si 2,5"  o 4 ".



			
				lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Entonces para POLI que tiene la posta,estan a la altura de un Leea los Selenium? me tengo que informaciónrmar bien con tiempo porque ni bien me llegue un dinerito que me tiene que llegar pego dos de 18"  alguno escucho los parlantes que fabrica Roberto?



No estan a la altura de un LEEA son buenos en el sentido de que tenes que darle con un fierro para romperlos
Lo que me convencio de los selenium para comparalos fue el sistema de refrigeracion de la bobina (me dijeron selenium lo copio de unos jbl) y bobina de 4" lo que te da mayor superficie de disipacion de calor conjunto polar importante (210mm) en los que tengo y buena calidad de  materiales .
  Qt bastan similar al de los mejores parlantes y factor de compresibilidad (importantisimo) bastante bajo.
En contra tiene menor sensiblidad que un LEEA (para mi la sensibilidad es fudamental)y calidad de audio un poco inferior tambien ( no tiene una ancho de banda ta grande y plano como el de un leea ) pero si los vas a usar como cajas se sub , en donde tienen que trabajar , trabajan , tenes que darle con un garrote pero cuando levantan levantan lindo(ojo el modelo).
Yo compraria los de Roberto con los ojos cerrados , en el momento que queria comprar los de 18" no pude dar con el   y cuando me contacte ya los habia comprado pero le hubiera comprado los parlantes a el toda la vida , no se cuanto te pide pero te puedo asegurar que por ese precio y en  la calidad que te ofrece no vas a encontrar mas que basura
  los que fabrica me animaria a decir que estan por arriba o a la par del EV americano( mas de 1500$) .
Ojo que en este momento cualquiera agarra una bobina un cacho de carton y una lata y te hacen un parlante pero cero conocimiento , fundamentacion tecnica o experiencia , ni hablar de responsabilidad por lo que hace , yo al ,momento de buscar parlantes de 18" me quede sorperndido porque cualquier casa que vendia audio te mostraba uno y te decia:"estos los fabricamos nosotros" , no le pidas un dato tecnico ni aproximado porque los flacos te miran raro ... conclusion  , es cualquiera y recordar simpre que: "SON COMERCIANTES" y te lo van a querer vender como el mejor...



			
				gringuito dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente ,Feliz año nuevo para todos ,estuve un poco descolgado del tema LEEA.Mañana me encuentro con el que le vendi los 8 18BF250 y le voy a preguntar si los tiene y si los vende.Vi por ahi q hablaban de los Ev,no se pueden comparar con los LEEA,el EV tiene un defecto con el carton,al cabo de 1 año se raja todo.Lo he visto en sonidistas de varios grupos y todos han tenido el mismo problema.Los JBL son buenos parlantes pero se cortan las colillas a lo loco,cosa q en un LEEA jamas vi que pasara eso (y son industria Argentina !),despues dicen que lo importado es mejor.Si tengo novedades se las comunico lo antes posible.
> 
> PD:Me olvidaba , tuve la suerte de escuchar varios grupos con microfonos LEEA y la calidad de sonido era excelente ,tanto para voces como para amplificar una bateria



   Bueno yo probe algun que otro microfono LEEA pero no puede escuhar un sonido completo con microfonos LEEA
Solo conte lo que me dijo el sonidista en cuestion con mas de 30 años de experiancia en el rubro .


----------



## leop4

mi tio tenia una consola vieja esas de antes  maso menos de los años 60 70 que tenia para escuchar discos y radio todo en una, en aqul tiempo era lo mejor y era toda de madera tipo roble jeje y yo un dia mire adentro haver como era y tenia un Rola celestion por si no lo conocen es este pero igual estaba un poco oxidado con el tiempo pero todavia concerva su caja y su etiqueta original jeje.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Gracias POLI por tanta información! Tengo la lista de precios de Roberto y por el 18" 600W esta pidiendo $547 es muy buen precio por eso pregunte si alguien tenia datos de como andan estos parlantes,vos decis que los compre con los ojos cerrados porque los escuchaste o solo por ser "Roberto de Leea" lo digo porque cuando hable con el se ve que sabe muuuucho pero eso no quiere decir que sus parlantes sean buenos,se entiende?

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Bishop341

la cajita para mi guitarra electrica jejeje


2 buffer y 2 rango extendido, UN CAÑAZO!


----------



## gaston sj

estos son los leea que tengo yo... un twiter un driver de 30w .. y un driver re viejo que no c de cuantos w es.. pero es para medios solamente .. tiene rosca de 1"..saludos...


----------



## POLI

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> calculo yo que deven ser mejores que los leea ya que tienen un iman gigantesco jaja.



 Seguro , sobre todo por la campana de chapa estampada y los terminales soldados , con respecto al iman veo que no viste muchos LEEA que se caracterizan por el tamaño del conjunto magnetico.


----------



## POLI

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> Gracias POLI por tanta información! Tengo la lista de precios de Roberto y por el 18" 600W esta pidiendo $547 es muy buen precio por eso pregunte si alguien tenia datos de como andan estos parlantes,vos decis que los compre con los ojos cerrados porque los escuchaste o solo por ser "Roberto de Leea" lo digo porque cuando hable con el se ve que sabe muuuucho pero eso no quiere decir que sus parlantes sean buenos,se entiende?
> 
> Gracias nuevamente.



  La verdad no escuche los de 18" pero los trabajos que me hizo a mi fueron de primera y siguen manteniendo las caracteristicas de un LEEA , al menos eso dice mi oido y las mediciones que pude hacerles y es un trabajo que lo considero aretesanal , las mejores cosas se fabrican asi. 
  Yo te aseguro que si pones un leea en una caja y en otra vas poniendo otros parlantes , vas a tener que poner muchos antes de que encuentres uno que suene parecido o mejor a estos ..


----------



## POLI

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> el unico problema del driver leea. es que al ser tan grande el magneto.. es nesesario una corneta de fundicion .. por que las de plastico garcha se parten/doblan ala mier... pesa casi 4kg el conjunto magnetico.. jajaj


 
   Seee en eso tenes razon , pero la solucion es hacer una tablita transversal de lado a lado y un cajoncito con tablitas laterales para alojar y aguantar el peso del driver , no es la primera vez que lo veoy si quieren amortiguado con alguna goma o algo abajo.

  El LE-908 de la foto es el que te vino en caja de madera? debe sonar glorioso...

 El driver de medios que tenes es fenolico y para publicidad en la via publica lo que buscaban era alcance no calidad asique si bien mantiene la caracteristicas de un producto LEEA no es lo mejor para buscar calidad de audio , tambien lo tengo a ese driver.


----------



## gaston sj

si efectivamente el LE-908 es el que vino en la cajita de madera. suena que no se dan una idea....


----------



## zeta_bola_1

y pensar que unos driver que cambie en los bafles de un cliente a lo sumo pesaban un kilo, no mas que eso, eso si, sonaba maliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo, pero era lo que el cliente queria


----------



## gringuito

Hola,El pibe es de Chacabuco provincia de Bs AS,estamos a 200kms de capital . Los parlantes estan todos quemados son : 4 18BF250 y 2 15BE150 se llama Claudio Villarruel y el cel es : 02362-15459583 si lo llaman que sea despues del mediodia porque hace sonido y anda toda la noche.Si lo llaman diganle que les dio el telefono El Gringo (yo).Voy a tratar mañana de sacarles una foto y subirla asi los ven. Saludos


----------



## gringuito

Hola,los Ev tienen buen sonido,pero con lo que tienen problema es con el carton del cono,al año se raja todo,lo digo por experiencia propia y porque lo he visto en varios sonidistas que tubieron el mismo problema.En cuanto a las otras marcas que mencionas no las he oido,asi q no te puedo dar una opinion,te estaria mintiendo si te dijeran que son malos o buenos    Saludos

PDe los que doy fe que suenan y se la bancan son los LEEA


----------



## POLI

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> que me dicen de sonolink tambien fabricaban los ev y hoy los vmr, a mi me parecen excelentes



  Las bobinas para los VMR se las fabrica Roberto de LEEA , el cono , la fundicion de la campana y el armado ya corre por cuanta de los de vmr , pero  si en una epoca fabricaban EV calculo que deben andar mas o menos bien en el tema a pesar que les sacaron la patente de EV por hacer truchadas...


----------



## POLI

Señores .... una grata Novedad les  doy , alguien creo en el Facebook un grupo para amantes de LEEA 
  Espero nos vayamos sumando cada vez mas y cargando información me entere por ahi que alguien quiere hacer una pagina que es un proyecto que tenia pero no lo hice por falta de tiempo.
 El grupo es ´parlantes LEEA.


----------



## gringuito

Hola,si las bobinas las fabrica roberto no dudo que sean de exelentisima calidad,pero... no es que sea mala onda y creo que varios de los colegas estaran de acuerdo es que no solo la bobina es el parlante,el cono y la calidad del material tiene muchisimo que ver en la calidad final del parlante como asi tambien el iman,la telaraña y la suspencion del cono,hilando mas fino tambien el tipo de pegamento que se usa y la cantidad que se pone(el peso influye mucho en especial en las frecuencias bajas-medias del parlante).No soy un experto pero con el paso del tiempo y probando varias marcas uno va notando las diferencias,que no es poca(soy muy rompep....... por la calidad de audio   .Si electro les saco el armado por algo ha de ser no ?  .Bueno,espero que esos vmr tengan la calidad del LEEA asi te puedes armar un buen par de cajas. Saludos y espero opiniones de los demas  colegas,siempre es bueno escuchar varias campanas y no quedarse con lo que digo yo nomas,es mi punto de OIDO como ex sonidista y loco por la buena musica


----------



## gaston sj

primero que poli hablo anteriormente de los conos... segundo que vmr no es leea... ni a kilometros. ni en ningun lado leea respalda o es socio de vmr.. vmr es una empresa como cualquiera que arma parlantes,que ahora se propagandea como la ev argentina.


----------



## gringuito

Jeje despues que puse la contestacion vi que habia dicho,como me llego por msn no vi lo anterior ni posterior ops: Error mio de contestar tan arrebatadamente,pido disculpas pero era para contestar lo que el me habia mandado. Saludos


----------



## POLI

gringuito dijo:
			
		

> Hola,si las bobinas las fabrica roberto no dudo que sean de exelentisima calidad,pero... no es que sea mala onda y creo que varios de los colegas estaran de acuerdo es que no solo la bobina es el parlante,el cono y la calidad del material tiene muchisimo que ver en la calidad final del parlante como asi tambien el iman,la telaraña y la suspencion del cono,hilando mas fino tambien el tipo de pegamento que se usa y la cantidad que se pone(el peso influye mucho en especial en las frecuencias bajas-medias del parlante).No soy un experto pero con el paso del tiempo y probando varias marcas uno va notando las diferencias,que no es poca(soy muy rompep....... por la calidad de audio   .Si electro les saco el armado por algo ha de ser no ?  .Bueno,espero que esos vmr tengan la calidad del LEEA asi te puedes armar un buen par de cajas. Saludos y espero opiniones de los demas  colegas,siempre es bueno escuchar varias campanas y no quedarse con lo que digo yo nomas,es mi punto de OIDO como ex sonidista y loco por la buena musica



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted , la bobina es "corazon" del parlante pero si el resto no acompaña , no hay nada que hacerle , no creo que esten usando conos RDM los de VMR calculo que estaran encima de  un  jahro y por debajo de un LEEA ..
   Miren si seran crotos estos de VMR que no son capaces de informaciónrmar parametros T-S del parlante , cuando en teoria se dedican a la fabricacion de parlantes ,eso no me gusta me prece falta de seriedad que hoy en dia cuando todas las marcas serias te informaciónrman estos , los de VMR te pongan un grafica de una curva que perece ser para todos los parlantes la misma .
 Y con esto no digo que sean malos parlantes , digo que es una cierta falta de consideracion al cliente , ya que no son nada baratos.
  Yo he  medido parametros de T-S en varios de mis LEEA  y no es tan complicado , lleva un rato nada mas , podrian hacerlo, al igual que la curva de respúesta en vez de poner la fofocopia de la curva de un EV ... 

  Si alguien le interesa visite www.sonolink.com.ar


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> me canse de buscar y no encuentro la pagina de facebook... me harian el favor de pasarme el link para entrar directo.ya se que me tengo que registrar.saludos




http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=40538943490&ref=mf


Ahi lo tenes.Saludos


----------



## POLI

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> POLI dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adri_ariel_05 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reparar en Leea? Si esa empresa no esta mas! Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ver si lees todo el post en vez de caer de paracaidista... y no te ofendas pero lo venimos hablando desde el principio.
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> No me ofendo, pero el post es enorme lei hasta una parte no tuve tiempo de leerlo todo, igual esta en proceso de reparacion es una casa confiable en donde lo deje. Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


  No problem , aveces uno esta ocupado o con otras actividades como para colgarse a ver un post a fondo , pero busca que en la segunda o tercer pagina esta la formna de contactarte con Roberto De LEEA si es que en algun momento te intersa reparar un parlante y conservarlo original . Slds


----------



## super ap

Hola a todos, tuve la suerte en mis 37 años de vida de conocer distintas fábricas de parlantes Ucoa, Audiosystems, Leea, Lab funken (audifiel), etc. e inclusive fabrique parlantes. Creo que el problema que tuvo Leea fue la adaptación a los tiempos que se venian, la debacle de todas las fábricas comenzo a fines de los 70´con Martinez de Hoz con el ingreso indiscriminado de productos importados con un dolar muy barato y desfavorable para la industria local, pero la puñalada final la dio Domingo Felipe Cavallo, con unas condiciones de competitividad mucho peores a los 80´s ya que las industrias habian salido de un período recesivo y luego hiperinflacionario que redujo considedablemente las inversiones en tecnología, en otras palabras se quedaron en el tiempo.Describo mi experiencia en Leea en los 90´s uno llegaba a la fabrica en av. del Tejar, hoy Ricardo Balbin, entraba y tenias un personaje que te saludaba y subias al primer piso, luego te atendia una persona, luego otra te cobraba, luego otra te despachaba y otra abajo te entragaba, 5 personas para venderte un parlante!. La fabrica tenia casi una manzana con tornos gigantezcos balancines y hasta una tremenda imantadora x descarga capacitiva..., pero que paso?,  cuando leea trajo la representación de Altec Lansing logro "copiarles" la tecnologia a esta empresa de manera ya grotezca, el driver Altec de 1 pulgada era el AL 908 y el Leea el LE 908 y eran iguales si hubo juicio no lo se, y los parlantes el 12150 BF ó 15150Bf x ejemplo es un Electro voice chiquito, Bob de 51mm de dia. contra los 63 del Electro,altura de pista 11mm igual, mecanica 147-20 contra 190-20 del Ev, el cono, recto como usaba Altec , la campana, la misma de la decada del 70´del 1222 pero en vez de ser de antimonio verde era de aluminio negro mate, una melange de Electro, Altec y tecnología nacional: Que opinion me merecen estos parlantes, son buenos pero con un concepto antiguo, hoy en día es muy facil comprar una potencia de más de 200Watts, entonces nos podemos dar el lujo de utilizar parlantes con bobinas más largas que manejen más potencia, tengan menos distorción x escursión y todo esto sacrificando rendimiento electroacustico.Tanto los Leea como los Altec o los Electro utilizan bobinas de cinta de aluminio (salvo algunos modelos de Altec o el EV de 18´que usan cinta de cobre) utilizan pistas cortas, casi de la medida de la placa, con conos muy livianos, logrando asi niveles de eficiencias altisimas pero tambien distorsiones x excursión muy altas a volumen medio. Un parlante actual pro de 12 ó 15´ronda los 97/99db de eficiencia electroacustica a 1 watts/ 1 mts, mientas que los Leea y los Ev 99/103Db, 3 db más promedio, o sea el doble de eficiencia , pero con mayor distorsión.Este parlante me parece muy bueno para mid range, para sonidos con poca capacidad de amplificación y para instrumentos musicales (bajo , guitarra y tecla). Si les gustan los Leea recurran a Audio City, pregunten x Olmedo. No olviden rescatar los Leea con iman de alnico 5 de los 60/70, son impresionantes o los 1222, tienen bobinas de 51mm de dia y pueden reenconarlos colocandoles cinta plana de aluminio y dejandolos similares a un 12150lf!.
Suerte 
Ap


----------



## Fogonazo

super ap dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.....


Vamos por partes, primero es lo que va en primer lugar:

*Bienvenido al Foro !*


----------



## andresssdj

coincido con super ap, hoy en dia esos parlantes son obsoletos, hay ciertos parametros que se tienen en cuenta hoy en dia que en aquella epoca no existia, como la distorcion por escursion, yo uso electro, los ultimos que se hicieron en argentina, los pro line de 400w, no digo qe sean lo mismo que un b&c actual pero a mi me sirve.
en mi opinion electro es lo mejor que se fabrico en argentina.


----------



## super ap

Los Ev eran importados, los armaba aca Sonolink, hasta que perdió la representación, la linea pro line de 400w es igual a la linea de 200W salvo por la bobina que tiene un recubrimiento cerámico para soportar más temperatura, o sea más power, igual no llegan a 400w con ruido rosa ni loco! , en 5 minutos se incendian. Unos parlantes que funcionan bastante bien hoy y no son caros son los P. Audio, son Tailandeses y tienen una buena relación calidad precio. Nacionales algunos armadores quedan como Audio City , el Tapa Escriña (SPL) ,Int Phase o yo (Ap sound systems)que fabrico muy bajas cantidades a pedido y algun otro soñador desquiciado.
Saludos
Ap


----------



## super ap

Nosotros los medimos x norma RS426A ( de 50 a 500hz en caja cerrada de 180lts aprox) y ya en 200w empieza a notarse, despues de un rato, la compresión de potencia, si lo llevas a 400w en 30min se incendia, pero no te preocupes, de todos los parlantes que medi muy pocos resisten la potencia que acusan las 2 horas que dice la norma. 
Saludos
Ap

"Estudie las leyes de ohms, faraday, coulomb, pero hoy casi no se utilizan, fueron reemplazadas x las leyes del marketing."


----------



## gaston sj

hola y Bienvenido! 

priero me parece irracional comparar un leea con un parlante actual.. deveriamos comparar un leea del 2009 con un parlante del 2009!

los parlantes de esa epoca tienen mucha eficiencia por los imanes si podes observar el iman que trae el 12150 y los conos livianos. pero por que en la epoca que se fabricaba eso era de lo ultimo que habia 

por ultimo ¿que mas que algunos materiales han cambiado en la fabricacion de un parlante? una bobina un cono? Mas nada.  no podemos despreciar ahora parlantes que han hecho historia ... y que han hecho bailar al pais por años!

yo tengo DAS y te puedo asegurar que los leea no tienen mucho que envidiarle... 


la distorcion que se genera es minima... yo e preocuparia mas por los ecos del salon... por el  ruido de la gente.. y por otros temas como lo son las cajas acusticas. ya que cada cono en una caja especifica tiene su ejor rendiiento (rendiiento y calidad de sonido)-- 

ucha gente o la mayoria compraba un leea.. y lo encajaba en la caja que as le gustaba o la que tenia... muy pocos se ponian a ver los parametros de los parlantes.... con lo que se podria compensar la poca rigidez del cono


----------



## EzEkieL

Me parece excelente un rincon de estos para los parlantes LEEA...

Mi viejo en su tiempo visitó la fabrica y le dieron folleteria de toooooodo lo que hacian en ese entonces...

si alguien precisa saber datos tecnicos de algun producto, manden un MP, que con un poquito de tiempo le respondere.

Si puedo voy a tratar de escannearlos y subirlo... pero realmente es bastante... y no tengo scanner ja...

un abrazo grande.


----------



## andresssdj

super ap veo que sabes mucho de audio, tenes sonido vos? los ev dl18mt de 400w, tienen bobina de 200 tambien?


----------



## super ap

No, tienen bobina de cinta de cobre de 19mm de pista.
Suerte
Ap


----------



## POLI

super ap dijo:
			
		

> buenos pero con un concepto antiguo, hoy en día es muy facil comprar una potencia de más de 200Watts, entonces nos podemos dar el lujo de utilizar parlantes con bobinas más largas que manejen más potencia
> 
> No se que clase de parlantes fabricaras o conoces , pero la potencia no depende del largo de la bobina sino de varios factores como :
> La superficie de disipacion  de la bobina ( por eso le ponen a parlantes de + de 400 W bobinas de 4" de diametro)
> 
> Perno ventilado.
> 
> Materiales utilizados para acoplar el conjunto cono y bobina.
> 
> De la seccion del alambre de la bobina
> 
> Del diametro del conjunto magnetico    que cumple dos funciones la primera es la de generar un campo magnetico dentro del cual la bobina trabaje siempre inmersa en él, velando porque la misma (espiras) no se salgan para no generar distorsion , que se clave en el fondo o directamente que se monte sobre el perno por exceso de excursion y la segunda es disipar la temperatura de la bobina por transferencia termica hacia el conjunto magnetico que se encuentra acoplado a la campana de alumino , Te recuerdo que el aluminio es el metal por excelencia para disipar calor por el coeficinete termico y no otro.
> 
> Por lo tanto gracias al enorme conjunto magnetico y la campana de aluminio tenes una enorme disipacion de calor , y para que sirve esto ?
> Tenes un factor de compresibilidad bajisimo o casi nulo
> 
> cuando vos estes tirando con tus cajas de 98 db  y 2 o 2,5 dB de compresibilidad con perdida del 70% de la potencia aplicada de 200w rms que vos decis (aclaro para que quien no sepa que con -3db la potencia se reduce a la mitad) yo voy a venir con mis leea de102 dB SPL y solo 100w rms , factor de compresibilidad casi nulo voy a lograr mayor presion que vos porque ? porque yo tengo 102 dB eficaces y vos tenes 98db - 2,5 db de compresibilidad= 95.5 dB eficaz osea que de los 200w que aplicaste te quedan unos 125W y si a tus 95.5 dB que te quedaban le restas la diferencia con un LEEA de 102 db , son 102 dB - 98dB = a 4 db ok? ahora tus parlantes comprimidos estaban en 95.5 db -4 = 91.5 dB
> Osea que perdiste mas de la mitad de la potencia que te quedaba (-4db) conclusion= tu parlante de 200W a 98db como vos citaste termina rindiendo como uno de 50W , yo vengo con mis LEEA y una potencia de 100 o 125 W y te hago pasar verguenza con tus parlantes de 200 w y 98 spl bobina super larga .
> De que te sirvio los 200w ? de nada .... y eso que no pusen uno de 97dB , busque un promedio..
> 
> 
> , tengan menos distorción x escursión y todo esto sacrificando rendimiento electroacustico.Tanto los Leea como los Altec o los Electro utilizan bobinas de cinta de aluminio (salvo algunos modelos de Altec o el EV de 18´que usan cinta de cobre) utilizan pistas cortas, casi de la medida de la placa, con conos muy livianos, logrando asi niveles de eficiencias altisimas pero tambien distorsiones x excursión muy altas a volumen medio. Un parlante actual pro de 12 ó 15´ronda los 97/99db de eficiencia electroacustica a 1 watts/ 1 mts, mientas que los Leea y los Ev 99/103Db, 3 db más promedio, o sea el doble de eficiencia , pero con mayor distorsión.
> 
> Bueno ahora si queres hablar de distorcion vamos a hablar de distorcion ....
> 
> Si a lo que te referis es la distorcion por ancho de banda te aclaro que a mi en los LEEA no me preocupa en lo mas minimo , si es verdad que tienen bobina corta , pero no me molesta en lo mas minimo , mis LEEA tienen frecuencia de resonancia cercana a las 43 HZ y en una caja correctamnte calculada llegan a entregar frecuencias de 35 hz para mi y para cualquier oido mas que suficientes.
> Si queres profundizar te comento que hay algo que se llama distorcion por "GROUP DELAY" o retraso temporal que se encuentra relacionado con el largo de la pista y por ende con la excursion del cono , esta es directamente proporcional a la excursion del conjunto , mientras mas excursion tengas mayor es el retarso temporal , para hacerlo mas concreto es el tiempo que transcurre la bobina de pasar del punto 0° a los  180° media fase o de los 0° 360° fase comlpeta , mientras mas excusion tengas mayor es el tiempo que tarda la bobina en ir hacia adelante , volver al punto medio , ir hacia atras y volver de nuevo al punto medio esto genera retardo y por consecuncia distorsion , te recomiendo quelo veas .
> 
> Espero haber aclarado tus dudas .
> 
> Yo me quedo con mis LEEA ...
> 
> 
> PD: Gaston espero tu opinion ...
> 
> 
> PD2: En lo unico que coincido con vos es en que :
> "Estudie las leyes de ohms, faraday, coulomb, pero hoy casi no se utilizan, fueron reemplazadas x las leyes del marketing."
> de ahi viene el pensar que lo que se fabrica ahora es mejor ... Antes habia orgullo en lo se fabricaba
> Ahora solo buscan hacer plata vendiendo chatarra con mucho marketing.


----------



## POLI

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> coincido con super ap, hoy en dia esos parlantes son obsoletos, hay ciertos parametros que se tienen en cuenta hoy en dia que en aquella epoca no existia, como la distorcion por escursion, yo uso electro, los ultimos que se hicieron en argentina, los pro line de 400w, no digo qe sean lo mismo que un b&c actual pero a mi me sirve.
> en mi opinion electro es lo mejor que se fabrico en argentina.



Obsoletos los LEEA?

 1 Te comento que un Electro Americano y un LEEA son muy similares distingueindose el LEEA por una mejor calidad de audio con respecto a los Ev Americano , te recomiendo que lo consultes con algun sonidista experimentado de tu confianza que trabajo con parlantes LEEA , no te quedes con lo que yo digo.

2 Si un LEEA esta al Nivel de Un EV americano o por encima , no se donde quedan posicionados tus Ev nacionales que se    fabricaron como vos decis proximos a que Ev les sacara la patente de fabricacion.

3 Parametros que no existian ? O no los daban a conocer? Te comento que en leea ya desde el año 60 tenian instrumental de medicion aleman que hoy en el pais todavia no existe porque nadie tiene intensión de invertir montañas de dinero para fabricar parlantes , solo una empresa que fabricaba 17.000 1222xe anuales mas otros modelos podia invertir un capiatl asi.

4 Los parlantitos que tenes andan bien pero yo escucharia , compararia con un LEEA y despues opinaria , por lo visto no escuchaste LEEA todavia porque sino no dirias que son "Obsoletos" y si para vos son Obsoletos los LEEA toma  los tuyos y hacete un buen asadito porque no le llega ni a los talones...

5 No vengan a "escupir" en este post si sus parlantes que tienen son tan buenos los invito que creen un post donde puedan hablar libremente de sus parlantes , Por ejemplo un post que diga " Que lindos son mis EV Argentinos " y vemos a ver cuanta gente se suma y opina bien de ellos como lo hacen de los LEEA.
                                                                                                                                Slds.


----------



## super ap

Hola Gaston:
Antes que nada cuando encares un debate técnico intenta ser un poco más humilde en la forma de escribir, sobre todo si no conoces a la persona con la cual estas discutiendo.
Algunas cosas para aclarar
1-el diametro de la bobina no tiene nada que ver con la disipación calórica.El diametro esta directamente relacionado con la potencia y el armado, ejemplo si tenes una bobina de 50mm de diametro vas a tener un perimetro de 157mm ahora si tenes una de 100mm el radio va a ser de 314, o sea que dando la mitad de vueltas de alambre tenes el mismo resultado, por lo tanto la altura de pista se reduce a la mitad. Esto inside tambien en el armado de los parlantes ya que con bobinas de poco diametro tendrias pistas muy largas y para lograr rendimiento necesitarias placas muy gruesas.
Pongamos un ejemplo un JBL 2226 , 100mm de diam, 19mm de pista en cinta plana de AL, placa de 8mm de espesor, si lo quisieras hacer en 50mm tendrias que tener 38mm de pista y una placa gruesa de 16mm de espesor!. con lo cual tambien tendrian que ser mas gruesos los imanes. Ahora nada tiene que ver la disipacion calorica, te digo más en una bobina la disipación es casi despreciable, sino imaginate que todos usarian aluminio de soporte y usan fibra de vidrio, kapton , nomex etc.
-conjunto magnetico: cada vez que se duplica el campo se cuadriplica la eficiencia y esto si esta directamente relacionado con la temperatura de bobina ya que a mayor campo mayor potencia.
-la excursion fuera de campo genera distorsión: si tenes bobinas cortas concentras el campo logrando mayor eficiencia pero la distorsión x excursión es alta.
- la compresión de potencia: es directamente proporcional al aumento de la resistencia de la bobina x temperatura y a la fatiga mecanica de los materiales
-Group delay o retrazo de grupo: es el tiempo que tarda la señal y el movimiento de fase que realiza en el ambiente, en esto esta relacionados, el diseño del parlante la caja , los diferentes componentes, mil cosas naaada que ver con la compresion y la temperatura.

Te aconsejo que leas un antiguo libro: "Acústica" de Beranek , porque tenes un matete en algunas cosas
Saludos
Ap


----------



## super ap

Que les agarro un ataque de nacionalismo? jaja
Si queres algo como los Leea los tenes en Audio City, pero te digo ninguna empresa de sonido en el mundo utiliza parlantes del tipo de los LEEA hoy en día cuando tenes potencias del tamaño que quieras, hoy se busca la baja distorsión, con más energia. Leea no es MALOOO muchachos, no sean fundamentalistas!, es un diseño que no responde a las necesidades profesionales actuales, nada más

Saludos
Ap


----------



## gaston sj

hola señor super ap:me parece que no he sido poco humilde en los comentarios que he realizado.. realmente no se con quien es usted ni me interesa en lo mas minimo saverlo...

nos harian un favor que abran un post sobre sus parlantes que tienen y opinen ya que este post es sobre leea. no sobre detalles tecnicos ni de fabricacion de parlantes actuales tengamos en cuenta que leea los ultimos parlantes que fabrico fue en el 98 ... hace 10 años y un poco mas. 

ev y jbl hace 10 o 15 años a mi gusto no fue mejor que leea. por eso dije que seria mejor un coparar un leea del 2009 con un jbl o un ev etc del 2009. 

no se que tipo de parlantes fabrica usted ni que calidad tienen me gustaria saver que tipo de instrumental posee para la fabricacion y medicion de dichos productos...

igualmente yo me quedo con leea. digan lo que digan ... no me quedo con el papelito que dise "400 o 500w" y lo digo por que tengo das de 15" con bobina de 4" supuestamente 700wrms. fabricado por "das"  "una epresa con lo ultio de tecnologia en equipos de fabricacion como de medicion" y ese parlante no soporta mas de 350w.

igualmente agradezco su interes en el tema.

saludos


----------



## gaston sj

LEEA hoy si ubiese podido sostener la fabrica y mantener y renovar instrumental.. con la mano de obra que tenia tranquilamente podria fabricar parlantes que esten a nivel y e arriesgo a desir que sobre cualquier parlante del mundo lastima que no pudo sostenerse devido a la gente que no confia en lo nacional. 

eso no quiere desir que sean obsoletos ni nada..... atrasados 10 años y pico en tecnologia le puede hacer tranquilamente un mano a mano a cualquier parlante. del mismo rango.


----------



## POLI

Yo te aconsejo que leas mejor lo que  redacte...

1-el diametro de la bobina no tiene nada que ver con la disipación calórica

Yo Hable de "superficie" de disipacion , el diamtero esta directamente relacionado con la "superficie de disipacion"
o "Area "  A = 2pi rh  donde r es dos veces el diametro , ok?

.2 El diametro esta directamente relacionado con la potencia y el armado

 Mira esto:

Cuando circula una corriente por una resistor , se produce calor, que es energía que no se aprovecha. Este calor (potencia a disipar) es un inconveniente y debe disiparse al ambiente. La capacidad de disipación de calor de un resistor depende de su tamaño. A mayor tamaño, mayor capacidad de disipación. Ver la Ley de Joule

 Vala decir que se puede considerar que la bobinas tienen una resistividad electrica a diferentes frecuancias(inductancia)

 Por lo tanto  te estas contradiciendo en 1 y 2 o Juole no sabia una pepa.

Ahora nada tiene que ver la disipacion calorica, te digo más en una bobina la disipación es casi despreciable, sino imaginate que todos usarian aluminio de soporte y usan fibra de vidrio, kapton , nomex etc.


  Usan fibra ,kapton , y nomex porque resisten mejor el esfuerzo mecanico que el aluminio , el aluminio es mas sensible al fatiga y se deforma por eso para altas potencias no se usa.

 Si la disipacion es casi despreciable entonces , digamosle a todos los fabriacantes de parlantes que eliminen el perno ventilado porque no hay nada que ventilar ni disipar. ¿para que ventilar  la bobina?


-la excursion fuera de campo genera distorsión: si tenes bobinas cortas concentras el campo logrando mayor eficiencia pero la distorsión x excursión es alta.

  Estamos hablando de una bobina dentro de los parametros de funcionamiento noramles , cualquier bobina fuera de campo genera distorsion , sea corta o larga .

- la compresión de potencia: es directamente proporcional al aumento de la resistencia de la bobina x temperatura y a la fatiga mecanica de los materiales
  Quien dijo que no ? es en lo que me base para explicarte la perdida de dB en un parlante en el que la bobina sube de temperatura - aumenta resistencia del conductor y genera perdida de eficiencia .


-Group delay o retrazo de grupo: es el tiempo que tarda la señal y el movimiento de fase que realiza en el ambiente, en esto esta relacionados, el diseño del parlante la caja , los diferentes componentes

 Esta directamente relacionado con el largo de la bobina y su recorrido ( esto esta contemplado en cuando decis "el diseño del parlane") el resto , diseño de la caja ,el ambiente etc , son componentes supeditados al parlante y que responden en consecuecia de la caracteristicas de este .

, mil cosas naaada que ver con la compresion y la temperatura.

 Creo que hice bien el apartado donde te explique lo de la distorcion por "group delay" me parece que no leiste bien.

 En ningun momento cuando hable de distorcion hice referancia a la compresion y temperatura.



Te aconsejo que leas un antiguo libro: "Acústica" de Beranek , porque tenes un matete en algunas cosas
Saludos
Ap[/quote]

  Yo te aconsejo que lo vuelvas a Leer y si no te queda claro algo te presto algunos de mis libros...

Tema cerrado !!!


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

*Poli sos un capo,jajajaja! gente aca les dejo una foto de mis cajas al fin terminadas,les puse todas las pilas cuando las arme y gaste mucha plata en materiales...pero hoy con todo el orgullo del mundo digo...ESTAS SON MIS CAJAS LEEA!
*



http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=baflesleea.jpg


----------



## POLI

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> *Poli sos un capo,jajajaja! gente aca les dejo una foto de mis cajas al fin terminadas,les puse todas las pilas cuando las arme y gaste mucha plata en materiales...pero hoy con todo el orgullo del mundo digo...ESTAS SON MIS CAJAS LEEA!
> *
> 
> Master ! te quedaron hermosas me parece que mas lindas que las mias ,por lo que veo tenes los parlantes originales !Que suerte ! a pesar de  yo tener mis LEEA S  me generan sana envidia , espero que te den grandes satisfaciones como mi ... Le pusiste lana de vidrio adentro ? a simple vista te digo que las medidas son muy similares a las mias...
> 
> Acas te mando unas fotitos , los mid high solo los uso cuando armo sistama  triamplificado con cajas folded horn tipo las b36, el diamtro de la boca del bala es de 12 cm y el iman de 180mm 109db de spl , en sonidos de 600 personas con 50w en agudos x mid high los liquidaba con agudos limpios y cristalinos.. (amplificador mosfet x supuesto)


----------



## super ap

Por que no leen nuevamente lo que puse! :
-modificar el diametro o la altura ES LO MISMO!, 2PI x R x H, ese es el ejemplo que te di con la bobina de 50 o 100mm y distintos largos
- la ley de Joules la vi en el secundario
- la disipación es despreciable EN LA BOBINA! (volve a leer lo que puse), no en todo el conjunto, lo que disipa la bobina en si misma, el cuerpo, por eso te di los ejemplos de los distintos materiales. Hay diseños de pernos muy elaborados como el de JBL pero la realidad te indica que ventilan x escursión debajo de los 50Hz. igual suma.
-la distorsión en la bobina: te pongo un ejemplo LEEA 15150, bob cinta 11mm de pista, placa 8mm, 3mm pico a pico antes de empezarse a salir de campo,  que potencia en watts con un Sd (sup activa) de 850 cm2 de y una eficiencia de 100db 1w/m en 60Hz supera los 3mm de escursión? ya se! me vas a decir segun que volumen de caja utilices y en que frec este sintonizada, pongamosle 90 lts y 50Hz, te vas asombrar, ahi comienza la distorsión importante!.

Muchachos yo no se que edades tendran, pero me hacen acordar a los tangueros que decian que el rock era chingui chingui y que todo tiempo pasado fue mejor. Nadie dijo que LEEA no marcó una época y a mi tambien me entristecio cuando recibi la carta que decia que cerraba sus puertas y agradeciendo a todos...., pero creo que de todo hay que aprender de lo bueno e intentar cambiar los errores, para  mi y es mi modesta forma de pensar, se quedaron en el tiempo con los diseños, es más ninguna empresa de sonido mediana o grande utilizaba LEEA ya desde fines de los 80´s.
Tengo una thorens 124 del año 1966y escucho vinilos y pastas y la cuido y aprecio, ahora jamas se me ocurriria decirle a un Djockey que su Technics 1200 MKII de él es una porquería de plastico moderna.
Al muchacho que puso la foto de los baffles me parecen que estan muy bien terminados y quiza le sirva para el tipo de trabajo que realiza. Hoy por lo menos a nosotros nos exijen otro tipo de sistema.
Al que me dijo que instrumental tengo le digo que lo básico y muchiiisimo menos del que tenia LEEA en su época, un generador de audio, un sistema el liberty audiosuite para medir parametros de THielle ,programas de calculos de cajas, un osciloscopio , un par de testers, un soldador , 2 manos y muchas ganas de laburar.., ahh imantadora no tengo.
Bueno, suerte y no se calienten! es bueno tener muchos puntos de vista distintos!.

Suerte con sus LEEA
Ap


----------



## super ap

La verdad tienen que tener algun tipo de enamoramiento por las cajas LEEA porque tener esos diseños pesados e incomodos de trasladar de la década del 80 con tw´s bala?,  esquineros de aluminio,,, recuerdo la epoca de las FONUN ... vade retro!, pesaban una tonelada!, otro sistema que por suerte desaparecio fue la A7 1m x 0.75mx 0.75m una heladerita + la bocina!, para mover entre 2 con ganas!... esta bien! en gustos no hay nada escrito. Yo para laburar me quedo con sistemas más livianos y versatiles.


----------



## POLI

Todo bien , lo que pasa es que no especificaste en ningun momento cual es el tipo de sistema al que apuntan tus clientes hoy dia ejemplo Line Array en el que sacan presiones monstruosas a costo de potencias monstruosas , yo por mi parte no soy amigo de meter potencia a lo loco , como anecdota y vos lo debes saber mejor que yo , en el mundial 78" LEEA hacia sonido con tan solo parlantes de 25w , logico que eran varios array¨s . 

  Por otro lado somos todos mas chicos que vos , asique lo del tango y chingui chingui no se aplica.

 Y por ultimo ...una analogia, ¿ que pensarias vos si cuando estas lustrando  el piso de tu casa viene un estraño y te escupe en el piso?  mmm .... 
                                       Lo correcto es presentarse y opinar discretamente y sino crear un post en donde diga un ejemplo     
                     " Normas que tiene que cumplir un buen parlante " o lo que se te ocurra y allí debatir sino te cae un paracaidista sin ningun criterio con unos EV Argentinos que tienen principios de construccion similares ( vos lo citaste no?) y te dice que los LEEA son obsoletos :

Pd: Yo he medido parametros de T-S en algunos de mis LEEA y te puedo asegurar que me quede asombrado , y si calculas el Qt esta pegadito a un JBL  de similares caracteristicas , voy a ver si junto la semana que viene y lo subo porque ahora tendria que estar estudiando para un parcial del viernes ....
 Ahhh y si queres calida en serio fijate el LEEA cox 12" 50W que postee en la tercera o cuarta pagina , te puedo asegurar que me dejo asombrado la respuesta plana en todo su espectro  iman de ALNICO ( No hay dispersion de flujo en las aristas , por lo tanto hay flujo cerrado y se aprovecha en su totalidad !))  Claro que es tecnologia vieja no ? y si no ... no sabian nada ..
  Ahora ... mmm  . que casulaidad  ... che no sera por el precio del cobalto que se utiliza en superaleaciones? ( lo de la temperatura ya lo se ) 
  Caemos de nuevo en lo comercial? 
 Definamos a lo que le llamamos "tecnologia " en construccion de parlantes , si son materiales ,conceptos , teorias o     que ?  y luego analizamos , yo no creo que influya tanto la evolucion tecnologica en lo que a parlantes se refiere , no hablamos de telefonos celulares o computadoras , un parlante sique siendo un cacho de fierro con un iman y in alambre ligado a un cono de papel , mejor o peor hecho pero no hay ningun secreto... Se usan cosas buenas o no , hasta ahora no vi ninguno con microchip o alguna cosa rara integrada , va si uno de plasma pero  ya entra en otra categoria ahi si hay tecnoligia y no se ni como anda .



  Bueno fue Slds para todos


----------



## POLI

super ap dijo:
			
		

> La verdad tienen que tener algun tipo de enamoramiento por las cajas LEEA porque tener esos diseños pesados e incomodos de trasladar de la década del 80 con tw´s bala?,  esquineros de aluminio,,, recuerdo la epoca de las FONUN ... vade retro!, pesaban una tonelada!, otro sistema que por suerte desaparecio fue la A7 1m x 0.75mx 0.75m una heladerita + la bocina!, para mover entre 2 con ganas!... esta bien! en gustos no hay nada escrito. Yo para laburar me quedo con sistemas más livianos y versatiles.



  A si .... otra vez ?


                                     Buscamos calidad de sonido , si queres quedate con las inyectadas que suenan lata ...
 Te contradecis si buscas sistemas inyectados por un lado bobinas largas y pesadas para sacar graves y por otro cajas que no deben llegar ni a las 75 litros.... ? 
 Pucha ... los audiofilos se equivocan buscando calidad de sonido en la madera .... a ver sipor ahi te inventas un viloin de plastico y te llenas de ´plata ...

  No se queres hablar de las 4770 de JBL ? suenan bien porque son de madera ...
 y las EON tienen calidad en medios y agudos pero en graves siguen sonando a lata...
  Hay algunos que sacrificamos peso x calidad de audio...

Logicamente no ´podes considerar usar tw bala en parlantes de larga excursion que no pasan de los 1200 ciclos como los que conoces. 

  Estamos hablando de LEEA 15 " 300 con conos RDM que llegan hasta los 5000 HZ sino le pondriamos driver de titanio.

PD: y es FONUM , no fonun , y a Omar Rojas de FONUM y a Roberto de LEEA los conozco.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muhachos. Es mi primer post en este foro el que vengo siguiendo desde que arrancó. me parace muy buena idea registar en la web un material que fue industria argentina y que se mantenia entre los mejores en su momento compitiendo localmente con grandes marcas internacionales.
Bueno, en esta oportunidad les voy a subir mis bafles construidos totalmente de componentes LEEA. Un woofer 12-70 HIFI que tiene un iman igual de grande que los 12-150 BE que tuve en su momento en unas cajas exponenciales(no tengo fotos). El medio, es un 6-50 RE. Tira unos planos espectaculares, como pocos escuché. Por último tiene un tweeter piezoeléctrico tipo 2001 que con su respectivo crossover indicado en las cajas cuando los comprabas suena muy clarito y BIEN. Todo esta conectado por medio de un crossover pasivo de tres vias y 12 db/octava de diseño propio. 
La caja es en aglomerado de 19 mm y tiene las medidas indicadas en la hoja de características del 12-70 que es escrita a maquina!.

Bueno, espero que les gusten las fotos y saludos.

Juan José.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Dimebag. Mira, yo los tengo hace una punta de años y nunca un problema con los mismos. Anda muy bien en su caja segun medidas del laboratorio LEEA que te decia como tenias que hacer la caja en la hoja de datos del altoparlante. Nunca pude comprar un cross LEEA porque eran caros.
Tengo ademas dos 10 pulgadas (en su momento habia comprado los 4 ) pero solamente arme la caja para los 12 y los 10 quedaron guardados. Proximamente armare la caja para ellos. son para 50 rms.
El tweeter piezo tiene el divisor propuesto por ellos y te aseguro que anda perfecto, sin distorsiones ni nada parecido a lo que veo en el foro que les tiran con un caño a los piezo, pero con su divisor andan bien y muy claro.
El 6--50RM es UN CAÑAZOO. Tiene unos planos que no se escuchan en parlantes comunes a no ser que sean de buenas marcas JBL o ELECTRO. Selenium esta muy lejos, ciclos ni comparar, etc. etc. etc...Tienen un crossover de 12 db/octava entre 800 y 8000 hz y una claridad impresionante.

Un detalle, los imanes de estos parlantes (los 1270-BF) son de las mismas dimensiones y me parece que mas pesados que los 12-150BE. Un detalle de que Leea tambien se actualizaba en materiales en esa epoca.

Para mi es muy grato escucharlas a diario en mi taller. esa potencia que ven en la foto (tipo consola) estaba en raparacion en mi taller por un problemita de temperatura, tira 240 wttas rms en 4 ohms. Les aseguro que las dos cajas conectadas en paralelo se la bancaron y durante unas horas ya que el dueño queria probarla y no tenia cajas en ese momento por ser de otra ciudad. anecdotas si las hay.

PD: voy a sacarle fotos a un par de parlantes 6x9 (si para automotor) de la marca, que tengo en un viejo peugeot 404 modelo 1966 de mi padre, lo que pasa es que el auto esta en un garage y no voy muy a menudo a verlo. DATA: impedancia 8 ohms!.

saludos y seguimos en contacto.

Juan Jose


----------



## pato2009

Bueno muchachos, recurro a ustedes despues de mucho buscar información sobre esta señora caja Leea , el problema es que la persona que las tenía estuvo metiendo mano dentro de ella y desconectó varios cables del ecualizador ambiental, quisiera saver si alguno de ustedes tendría algo de información como para volver a conectarlo y dejar esta hermosa caja como original ... desde ya muchas gracias
PD: el modelo de la caja es 6212-rx . En el archivo .rar encontraran algunas fotos, no son muy buenas por que las saqué con el celular

Muchas gracias , Santiago.


----------



## adri_ariel_05

hola, andube leyendo un poco las pagina de este post pero no pude terminarlo, mi problema es que un lea se me estropeo probando un pre pedorro (ahi dios como lo putee) y tenia el par de leas rango extendido de 12W RMS cada uno, esos q tienen la tapa de atras amarilla seguro debe tener uno asi, y el que me quedo vivo por mas de estar echo un poco mierda el cono, porque resulta q yo los saque de mi departamento a los 14 años , resulta q son tan raros q nunca me di cuenta que eran parlantes (musica funcional) y como hicimos una reforma en el lugar donde estaban estos dos leea, me los quede yo....volviendo a lo anterior, el que me quedo vivo aunque tiene el cono medio estropeado por los anteriores dueños, parece q la bobina esta 10 puntos, pero el otro no quedo bien, el cono se habia roto en los costados (imposible pegarlo caseramente) y ya no sonaba = al otro....me acuerdo cuando sonaba tan bien...cuanta bronca me dio ahhss...bueno, resulta q lo mande a reparar a una casa de electronica de confinaza pero ...tarde vi bien este post...y no quedo para nada igual, no tiene bajos, no tiene la misma impedancia (para mi q mas de 8 ohm) porque pongo los dos parlantes y suena mas el no reparado estando los dos a un mismo amplificador de 20+20 W , si alguien me facilita la forma de comunicarme con el que creo haber visto q repara estos parlantes con bobinas de la marca y conos como la gente, porque lei y lei pero no encontre mucho....muchas gracias saludos.


----------



## POLI

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora q termine de leer todo el post....Roberto se llama? como puedo cominicarme con el? por donde vive...saludos


 
   Pedro moran 2990 capital federal telefono 011 45744737  queda todo original ....

PD: Leer todo el post , en 2da o tercer pagina se dan los datos tambien , si reparan con el cuenten como les fue para que el resto de la gente lo sepa y se tome la molestia de contactarlo a el a la hora de hacer una reparacion , a mi no me fue facil llegar hasta capital para hacer las reparaciones pero relmente me fui muy conforme...
 Parlantes arma y repara cualquiera , el criterio y la experiencia para saber que cono va con que bobina para saber  la respuesta que tenia o debe tener el parlante  lo tinen muy pocos... Eso es lo que te da la experiencia y mas si estabas en la fabricacion de estos.


----------



## pato2009

poli vos no sabrias de donde puedo sacar información de la caja por la cual ya pregunte anteriormente (mod 6212-rx , esta viene con 2 parlantes de 12" uno de 8" dos tweter domo y el dichoso ecualizador ambiental que quiero q vuelva a andar) 
desde ya mucahas gracias 
saludos atte: Santiago tassone


----------



## POLI

pato2009 dijo:
			
		

> poli vos no sabrias de donde puedo sacar información de la caja por la cual ya pregunte anteriormente (mod 6212-rx , esta viene con 2 parlantes de 12" uno de 8" dos tweter domo y el dichoso ecualizador ambiental que quiero q vuelva a andar)
> desde ya mucahas gracias
> saludos atte: Santiago tassone


  Hola Pato , la caja se ve a simple vista muy bien estudiada y resuelta por la gente de LEEA desde mi punto de vista o sea que haces bien en querer dejarla original .
Si el unico drama que tenes es conectar de nuevo el "ecualizador ambiental " tenes dos opciones uno sacas fotos de Arriba y de abajo del ecualizador este y te vamos tratando de orientar x aca y  otra seria que te contactes por telefono con Roberto que se conoce todos los modelos , ahora de ahi a que te pueda decir como conectarlos x telefono me parece que se te va a complicar , seria mejor que se las envies directamente o pases por capital en algun momento.
  Contanos es solo para conectar el ecualizador ?

 La información que solicitas lo mas seguro es que la tenga el , yo eh estado en su local y cuando te pones a hablar empieza a sacar catalogos de datos de modelos y mas modelos que se fabricaban en LEEA otro no se ...


----------



## pato2009

gracias poli por tu respuesta justo ahora estoy en el laburo y no tengo a mano las fotos pero prometo sacarle unas cuantas mas y subirlas .... 
el famosos ecualizador , ambiental como esplicarlo, es agudos graves cada uno con tres botones cada uno de estos botones seria reforsar (agudos o graves ) plano (mantener plano agudos o graves ) o atenuar (sacar agudos o graves ) ... espero explicarme bien ... y con respecto a llevarselo a roberto seria medio dificil por que la caja es enorrrrmmmmeeee y pesa una tonelada no tendria como llevarcela ya que vivo en mar del plata... 

lo que si voy  a tratar de enviarle en un expreso es el parlante de 8 pulgadas que esta algo dañado y pedirle que cuando me lo devuelva me mande dos repuestos para los tweter tipo domo que tiene...

Desde ya muchas gracias 
atte Santiago Tassone


----------



## pato2009

buneo aca te paso los medios (me equiboque no eran graves jajaj)


----------



## pato2009

y aca los agudos


----------



## POLI

pato2009 dijo:
			
		

> buneo aca te paso los medios (me equiboque no eran graves jajaj)



  O sea que los controles de atenuacion actuan sobre medios y agudos exclusivamente ? 
 Esta todo desconectado ? o tenes alguna referencia de los cables que entran y los colores respectivos ?
  Puede ser que una de las resistencias del control de medios este algo tostadita? la estructura metalica del frente es la de la botonera de seleccion?


----------



## pato2009

bueno te comento q la unica referencia de cables que tengo es q en la parte de medios no se si viste q hay un cable amarillo y uno azul bueno ahi estaba conectado los tweter en serie es lo unico que quedo conectado despues de la metida de mano del antiguo dueño 
y con respecto a los controles si estos actuan esclusivamente sobre los medios y los agudos 
no ninguna de las resistencias estan tostadas estan todas en perfecto estado 
si la estructura metalica es donde estan los botones de selecion y cada ves q  apretas uno de los tres botones  (en cada caso medios o agudos ) saltan los otros dos ... 
seria de mucha ayuda si me podrias pasar tu meil seria mas rapido despejar mis dudas


----------



## Ivan N.

Hola gente, les queria consultar por el modelo de Leea 4 en linea modelo 457/8. Si alguien los escucho funcionando les agradeceria si pueden contar que tal suenan.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## POLI

Ivan N. dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, les queria consultar por el modelo de Leea 4 en linea modelo 457/8. Si alguien los escucho funcionando les agradeceria si pueden contar que tal suenan.
> Desde ya muchas gracias.



  Hola Ivan , estamos en la misma ciudad segun veo , la verdad por el modelo no saco a que cajss te referis pasanos mas datos que por ahi las identificamos , ejemplo diametro de parlantes cantidad por caja etc...


----------



## Ivan N.

Hola Poli, gracias por tu interes. Te cuento la caja es del tipo "columna", aproximadamente de 80cm de alto por 16cm de frente y 12cm de profundidad, de madera recubierta con aluminio pintado en todo el exterior y con una reja en todo el frente que me imagino debe ser de aluminio tambien. Adentro trae un divisor de frecuencia y 4 parlantes de 4" por 6" (en este ultimo dato no tengo mucha seguridad, esto es lo que me dijo el dueño, pero bueno me imagino que no deben ser exactamente el mismo modelo los 4 parlantes). 
La historia es que un conocido en conurbano las quiere vender, y me parecio interesante para restaurarlas si los parlantes estan bien. Queria investigar un poco a ver que tal sonaban como para tener alguna referencia al momento de escucharlas para ver que tan bien estan los parlantes.
Ya que estamos otra consulta, crees que Roberto pueda llegar a arreglar estos parlantes de 4"x6" si alguno llega a estar roto?
La idea final del proyecto es restaurar las dos cajas lo mejor que se pueda y acompañarlas con algun buen amplificador acorde, tenia en mente el zinclair z-30 posteado por Fogonazo hace un tiempo ya (se aceptan sugerencias).
Desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier información que puedan aportar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

alguien tiene idea donde se pueden conseguir leea en capital federal hoy en dia? por que el flaco que ponen que tiene un par esta medio como que lejitos.


voy a ver si me puedo comunicar con roberto para arreglar un par de leea que tiene un primo, despues cuento como me fue


saludos


----------



## POLI

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene idea donde se pueden conseguir leea en capital federal hoy en dia? por que el flaco que ponen que tiene un par esta medio como que lejitos.
> 
> 
> voy a ver si me puedo comunicar con roberto para arreglar un par de leea que tiene un primo, despues cuento como me fue
> 
> 
> saludos


  Si queres te posteo como me quedaron mis 12" 300w bf reparados a cero con copito original y cono RDM original , con campana pintadita y la calco de atras nueva -nueva ...  
   Si le das tiempo te arma en leea o lo que era leea lo vos quieras tenes que cralar con el el uso que le vas a dar y te si se lo pedis te fabrica el parlante y te da las medidas de las cajas y un par de consejillos extras...


----------



## POLI

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> tira un par de fotos, siempre vienen bien para limpiar el teclado....digo...por la baba jeje



Bueno acá van un par para que las disfruten, fíjense la calidad del enconado que es igual a la de fabrica, si encuentran alguien que pegue así los copos porque yo hasta ahora no encontré a nadie , cuando te pegan el copo les queda todo el pegamento chorreado para afuera que es un asco o el copo descentrado, son detalles pero todo suma a y les adjunto un par de fotos del lugar que saqué de contrabando espero que Roberto no se enoje ....  , quedaron desordenadas las fotos,  no se porqué.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a la pelota, no es una foto de hace años ni bien salio al mercado el leea ese?jeje, esta de primera. sere chusma, cuanto te cobro?


aca en quilmes habia un don(digo habia por que fallecio) cerca del hospital de quilmes que arreglaba parlantes de cualquier tipo, y la verdad el tipo laburaba de 10, mande a arreglar unos pyle 6x9 y quedaron mejor que fabrica, y eso que estaban fundidos.

desde hace años tenia a un aprendiz, no se si el hijo o quien, que era el qeu hacia los laburos, o sea, el don era el respaldo y el troesma, pero el que laburaba era el pibe, al fallecer el don(con sus buenos pirulines, ataque al corazon)siguio laburando el pibe, y aunque no tenga al maestro sigue laburando con la mesma calidad

saludos


----------



## Pepeluí

Muchachos:
Soy nuevo en este foro y recién me acaba de llegar la aceptación de ingreso. El año pasado, de viaje por la ciudad de Córdoba-Capital, en la calle Tucumán hay una casa de venta de repuestos de electronica y tratando de adquirir unos transistores para mi Pioneer SA-7500 (75+75 RMS) que tenian los originales,y descubrí en las estanterías unas cajas nuevas (sin abrir) de Leea desde 8" hasta 18", a muy buen precio (equivalente a los de Emave - $350 el  15-150BF). Me abrieron un 15" y el cono estaba superfresco. Por supuesto, compré 2 y fueron a parar a mis cajas. Ya tengo 2 Emave 15-L 400 y los Leea son superiores en los bajos, en cajas iguales. Trabajé (hace 40 años) en boliches de Mar del Plata y en esa época eran los mejores (superiores a los importados) y los que se le acercaban eran los Emave y los Ucoa linea profesional. Pero nunca lo pudieron superar, la baja frecuencia quedaba flotando el el ambiente, y en cajas de 200 litros bass reflex eran insuperables. La dirección del comercio lo pueden buscar en la guia de Cordoba, dado que hay solo dos en esa calle, pero de todas maneras lo busco en la guia y se las paso. Se puede consultar y adquirir via correo electronico.

derecho a lo de Roberto, lo encontré en el baúl de los recuerdos..............pero como sonaba!agudos sin estridencias


----------



## POLI

Pepeluí dijo:
			
		

> Muchachos:
> Soy nuevo en este foro y recién me acaba de llegar la aceptación de ingreso. El año pasado, de viaje por la ciudad de Córdoba-Capital, en la calle Tucumán hay una casa de venta de repuestos de electronica y tratando de adquirir unos transistores para mi Pioneer SA-7500 (75+75 RMS) que tenian los originales,y descubrí en las estanterías unas cajas nuevas (sin abrir) de Leea desde 8" hasta 18", a muy buen precio (equivalente a los de Emave - $350 el  15-150BF). Me abrieron un 15" y el cono estaba superfresco. Por supuesto, compré 2 y fueron a parar a mis cajas. Ya tengo 2 Emave 15-L 400 y los Leea son superiores en los bajos, en cajas iguales. Trabajé (hace 40 años) en boliches de Mar del Plata y en esa época eran los mejores (superiores a los importados) y los que se le acercaban eran los Emave y los Ucoa linea profesional. Pero nunca lo pudieron superar, la baja frecuencia quedaba flotando el el ambiente, y en cajas de 200 litros bass reflex eran insuperables. La dirección del comercio lo pueden buscar en la guia de Cordoba, dado que hay solo dos en esa calle, pero de todas maneras lo busco en la guia y se las paso. Se puede consultar y adquirir via correo electronico.



  Nos alegramos que te sumaras con tus experiencias al post de LEEA , la verdad que poner LEEA s en cajas de 200 litros es algo pendiente , pero sucede que es mas bien para instalaciones fijas porque ni me imagino lo que deben ser esas cajas para que den 200 litros... Pasanos la dire que es un dato interesante...


----------



## POLI

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> a la pelota, no es una foto de hace años ni bien salio al mercado el leea ese?jeje, esta de primera. sere chusma, cuanto te cobro?
> 
> 
> aca en quilmes habia un don(digo habia por que fallecio) cerca del hospital de quilmes que arreglaba parlantes de cualquier tipo, y la verdad el tipo laburaba de 10, mande a arreglar unos pyle 6x9 y quedaron mejor que fabrica, y eso que estaban fundidos.
> 
> desde hace años tenia a un aprendiz, no se si el hijo o quien, que era el qeu hacia los laburos, o sea, el don era el respaldo y el troesma, pero el que laburaba era el pibe, al fallecer el don(con sus buenos pirulines, ataque al corazon)siguio laburando el pibe, y aunque no tenga al maestro sigue laburando con la mesma calidad
> 
> saludos


 Zeta , para mi sorpresa me salio un poco mas barato que repararlo aca en La Plata con cono chino (me lo dijo el mismo reparador ) y bobina ARE (las fabrican en quilmes creo y se le las meten a todo)
Aca Roberto me puso bobina LEEA y cono RDM los ponian en los LEEA de okm y los utiliza actualmente Ev U.S.A  asique juzguenlo ustedes.
 El precio exacto me parece un poco inapropiado pasartelo por aca pero no se asusten que no pasa nada yo fui dispuesto a que me arrancara el valero con tal de dejarlo original y para mi sorpresa me salio menos y quedo de lujo , mas no se puede pedir...


----------



## Pepeluí

Aquí les adjunto mis bafles, los saqué de un libro especializado del año 50´de la parte de Klipsh. Tienen muy buenos bajos en 142 litros. Si a alguien le es de utilidad, bienvenido. Andan muy bien con 150 RMS (yanquis no de taiwan) y despues se las aguantan.


----------



## Pepeluí

CIKA ELECTRONICA- (0351) 452-6698 Mejico 338 - Cordoba 

Aquí es donde vi Leea de 8" a 15" nuevos. Creo que compraron alguna partida completa antes que cerrara la fabrica . Perdón, no era calle Tucumán como dije antes (los 57....me están arteriosclerotizando). En "La casa del parlante" (Tucumán 381 -0351) 423-5988) también, pero no entré a averiguar, vi un par en vidriera solamente.


----------



## Juan Jose

Poli, te quedo super original ese Leea che. Me alegro que exista roberto. a mi todavia los leea que tengo no me dieron problemas y se la bancan muy bien. este video es la prueba de una clon qsc mx700 que tira 150 watts rms por canal y sabes, le conecte los 12-70 y una maravilla. Solamente que con mas de 3 db de graves a maxima potencia y sin clip cada tanto se escucha un plop. Asique le afloje un cachito ya que no quiero quemarlos. Son una masa. Los 10-50 todavia em su caja de carton a la espera del bafle recomendado en hoja de datos.

Pepelui, muy buenas tus cajas!. Las usas en tu equipo de hogar? o solamente estan ahi para la foto?. Exelente terminación. Los 2001 y la 2002 siguien siendo muy superiores a los tweeter genericos y bocinitas que andan dando vuelta por ahi. Si los conectas con el divisor protector que venia en la caja (una r de 15, mas un capacitor de 2.2 y una r de 18), te aguantan 150 watts rms y ni se mosquean. superagudos a discrecion. La 2002 tambien es muy buena al igual lo era la 2005 cuadrada) que con su difusor lograba una cobertura de 320 grados en 5000 hz.! algu muy bueno para la epoca.

Bueno, nostalgias.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Pepeluí

Juanjo:
Son de mi casa, las uso a diario y cuando nos juntamos los fines de semana somos unos 40 cincuentenarios que le damos hasta las 07.00 am despues del asado y meta wawanco y the hollies (la mujer del largo y fresco vestido negro). Las tengo con un divisor Leea 3vias - 100 W (año 70). la 2002 la tengo con el divisor y las 2001 con un capacitor 2.25 mf y un r 15W-8 ohms  (cada una). Hace rato que las apaleo y aguantan el SKP 300 al 70% (no llegué a mas porque la vecina se viene a bailar!). 
Los woofers son Emave, los Leea 15-150 BF los tengo en unos Karlson que matan, pero los usa mi hija que es profesora de musica y no piensa devolvermelos nunca 8se cobra la herencia )
Un abrazo


----------



## POLI

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> la 2005 cuadrada) que con su difusor lograba una cobertura de 320 grados en 5000 hz.! algu muy bueno para la epoca.
> 
> 
> Juan Jose



  Epa , la 2005 no la tengo ... 

 Juan jose a mis LEEA s se les fragilizo el cono y donde le hacias un poquitin de fuerza se rompia , el resto impecable , me comento Roberto que le  pasaba a ciertos conos cuando  estaban expuestos a bastante humedad ambiente asi y todo tengo leeas mas viejos decada de 70 y 80 s y los conos estan impecables , debe ser algun componente de los utilizados en el cono que va envejeciendo ....


----------



## Juan Jose

Cuando llegue a casa te paso una foto de una revista RADIOPRACTICA se llamaba que tenia la propaganda de leea y ahi estaba la 2005 (ahora me haces dudar pero se llamaba asi).
Tambien tengo unos parlantes 6 x 9 de 8 ohms para audo, tiran los mejores planos que escuche en mi vida. Mejores aun que los medios 6-50. una masa. Los tengo en el auto 404 modelo 66 de mi finado padre y estan impecables. si puedo le saco fotos y las subo.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## POLI

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Cuando llegue a casa te paso una foto de una revista RADIOPRACTICA se llamaba que tenia la propaganda de leea y ahi estaba la 2005 (ahora me haces dudar pero se llamaba asi).
> Tambien tengo unos parlantes 6 x 9 de 8 ohms para audo, tiran los mejores planos que escuche en mi vida. Mejores aun que los medios 6-50. una masa. Los tengo en el auto 404 modelo 66 de mi finado padre y estan impecables. si puedo le saco fotos y las subo.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose



  No , no digo que no existan las 2005 simplemente no las llegue a ver al igual que los 6x9 que me encantaria verlos , voy a ver si me hago un ratito para escanear la información que tengo guardada de todos los leea asi vamos armando una pequeña base de datos sobre productos leea y me queda pendiente conseguir fotos de la fabrica y el showroom que no se de donde mm las voy a sacar , seria un placer ver una propaganda de esa epoca y esos 6 x 9 . Slds.


----------



## Pepeluí

Aquí les subo lo mejorcito en cajas (para mi). Si alguno gusta, puede hechar mano y darle al fenolico y la cola. No se van a arrepentir. Grande, pero el mejor!


----------



## POLI

Pepeluí dijo:
			
		

> Aquí les subo lo mejorcito en cajas (para mi). Si alguno gusta, puede hechar mano y darle al fenolico y la cola. No se van a arrepentir. Grande, pero el mejor!



  Che por que son tan famosas las "Karlson " las conoci por internet , cierta vez vi unas de lejos que las tenian en una iglesia asique no me dio para ir a pedirles al cura que me dejara cascoteralas un rato y sometarlas a un estricto examen , ademas las usaban con un grabador con cd y casete y no se que engendro raro asique no valia ningun juicio , volviendo al tema ... tenen mas graves , bajan mas en frecuencia , no hay cancelaciones , que es lo que se percibe auditivamente ? cual es el truco o fundamento? no creo que seanlos litros porque a simple vista no son demasiados ...


----------



## POLI

Miren estos pequeñitos driver LEEA que encontre navegando , deben sonar un poquito a veces no se si nos se les iba la mano a estos de LEEA ...


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli:
El el "CentroCultural del Disco"  en la calle Alsina al 1300 (si no me equivoco) tenian un par de cajas con Leea 1270 en la calle, sobre la entrada; no sabés como sonaban y eso que estaban al aire libre, cosa que me quedó picando y cuando me pude hacer de los planos me hice dos cajas. Tienen una respuesta muy buena en bajos, por eso es una caja para bajos, y la ubicacion debe ser en el piso, porque el suelo funciona como difusor de onda, si las levantas del piso, mueren. Ye mando algo que baje de internet, que sirve como información.
Un abrazo,


----------



## Juan Jose

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Juan Jose dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando llegue a casa te paso una foto de una revista RADIOPRACTICA se llamaba que
> 
> No , no digo que no existan las 2005 simplemente no las llegue a ver al igual que los 6x9 que me encantaria verlos , voy a ver si me hago un ratito para escanear la información que tengo guardada de todos los leea asi vamos armando una pequeña base de datos sobre productos leea y me queda pendiente conseguir fotos de la fabrica y el showroom que no se de donde mm las voy a sacar , seria un placer ver una propaganda de esa epoca y esos 6 x 9 . Slds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, Poli y demas usuarios, este es mi pequeño aporte de la información que tengo sobre Leea.
> 
> Espero que sirva para todos y vamos completandola con lo que falta.
> 
> Suerte y saludos.
> 
> PD: el avido en Radio practica no lo podia encontrar. estuve buscandolo durante dias hasta que di con el. Esra setiembre del 88 cuando Leea lanzaba su linea de piezoelectricos con tecnologia motorola y entonces sacaba este aviso.
> Una linea completa no creen?
> 
> saludos
> 
> juan jose
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Juan Jose

Y ahora la información separada por tipo de parlante. No tengo nada de los 6 x 9 asique me voy a tener que ir al garage para por lo menos sacadrle una foto       

saludos


----------



## POLI

Impecable lo suyo Juan jose .... prometo subir información de los famosos 1222xe ( el producto mas vendido de LEEA) y de los 
15 300bf y 15 250bf .
  Me Gusto el 12" 70w  ehh ... 30 hz de frecuencia de resonancia , me imagino que en caja reflex debe andar en frecuencias minimas de alrededor  20hz.
 Los medios de 6" me produjeron curiosidad , nunca los escuche.


----------



## Juan Jose

Ambos parlantes son excelentes. Muy nitido el sonido y porsupuesto muy definido  a bajo volumen sobre todo que es cuando por ejemplo los garves son como poco y los medios como que mucho. Bueno, en un bafle plano como el que propone en la hoja de datos (foto) suenan muy bien. Con un amplificador de 100 w rms es lo ideal y so lo bancan muy bien.

saludos y esperemos mas información. 

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca unas fotos de los 6-50RE. Muy buen parlante. Uno esta sin carcasa plastica por los cambios de lugar que tuvo. Ahora ya descansan tranquilos en un bafle (el de la foto) propio y no se vende a nadie. 

saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## gaston sj

lamento comentarles qe algun caco me robo la leea le908 --- depreeeee


----------



## Juan Jose

Gaston, lamento lo sucedido. Espero que los recuperes.

Yo por mi parte, me tome un ratito y sale saque fotos a los leaa 6x9 y unos tweeter HFP1002 que ni me acordaba que los tenia. La verdad que se conservan muy bien, ya veran las fotos. 

Poli, roberto no tendra por sus archivos la hoja de datos de estos parlantes?. Los 6 x 9 me refiero. Vos sabes que no la puedo encontrar. Lastima.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## POLI

Juan jose ,  la verdad que a esos LEEA no los tenia , no sabia que habian incursionado en el rubro automotor en esa epoca tambien , aunque era de esperar .... Si algun dia te deshaces de ese Auto por favor conserva los parlantes que son una reliquia , se e hace que deben estar originales ...

  Bueno como hoy me suspendieron el parcial de comunicaciones y estoy contento les dejo algo que hace rato queria dejarles para mi un tesoro , ruego que disculpen por la calidad ya que es papel de fax ( va perdiendo el contraste ) y para peor le saque foto , voy a ver si me voy hasta lo de mi hermano y lo escaneo aunque no creo que mejore mucho porque el original  esta poco legible  pero con un poquito de paciencia ...


----------



## POLI

A mirarlo con paciencia cualquier medida me la consultan y yo con gusto se las paso , fijense que en el segundo archivo esta hasta la longitud de los tubos de sintonia segun el uso , segun el tipo de parlante etc  , espero sepan aprovecharlo 
 Voy a ver si consigo que mi hermanita me lo pase a autocad y lo subo..
 Me queda por subir la hoja de datos que adjuntaban el 15" 300 bf , 15" 250Bf y 1222xe que en cunto aparezcan las Subo.


----------



## Juan Jose

Poli no se ven bien las imagenes, una lastima es un material excelente se ve que esta muy completo. Yo espero que lo puedas pasar a autocad y subirlo nuevamente.

respecto de los 6x9 no creo que salgan del auto ya que el mismo es lo unico que me queda de mi finado padre. Es un Peugeot 404 modelo 1966 y esta bastante orignal. Tiene detalles pero el sonido muy bueno!

saludos y suerte.

Juan Jose


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli:
Muy buenas las hojas de datos técnicos. En algún momento (cuando tenia 20) las vi. Eran excelentes y muy claras, como para que cualquier aficionado pudiera meter mano y #hágalo ud. mismo". En un viaje a Capital (yo vivía en Mar del Plata) compré 2 6x9 en Casa Galli y era impresionante la repuesta en el vehículo, tiraba a los Piooner de esa época y eran 8 ohm., y los tenía con tweeter Ucoa de papel y filtrado con 2 de .47 mf en paralelo. Todavía los extraño, porque vendí el fitito con los parlantes y un pasacasette Norman, que andaba un tiro. Cada vez estoy mas retro. Les dejo unas escaneadas de cosas viejas (por si alguno le interesa, no son de Leea, pero siempre se puede conseguir uno para armar)-


----------



## Pepeluí

Gaston Sj:
Lo mejor es largarte vos a hacer las cajas (por ahí con ayuda de gremio=carpintero con ganas) y y meter manis a la obra, reconforta mas que salir a gastar en algo usado. Si querés, cuando tomes la desición, te puedo mandar algunos planos de cajas retro, aunque son con unos cuantos litros, si conseguís un par de 1270, vas a tener unos bajos que te van mas que sorprender, ni te cuento si conseguís un par de 15-150 axiales (viejitos) pero con un par de HDF40 y un buen filtrado de altos, los vecinos te van a envidiar y tus amigos te van a ir a visitar a cada rato. Eso si, andá corriendo los sillones y preparandote para ocupar los rincones., y si los podés "tirar" con un valvular...........dale duro a "Jazz & 70s".
Un abrazo,


----------



## Pepeluí

Gaston Sj:
Aquí te mando otra caja, mas simple, con un 1270.....


----------



## Pepeluí

Aquí les subo algo que encontré en internet.......un crossover de primera!los otros son viejitos, pero de batalla,no como los chinoskis que a los 100W RMS estallan...............


----------



## POLI

Muy buenos che , como observacion para algunos que piensen para que m... los fltros en un"tacho de lata" les comento que en los libros de audio hi end o hi fi simpre se hace referencia a que cierta induccion electromagnetica sobre el nucleo las inductancias(transformadores) proveniente del magneto de los parlantes puede generar corrimientos en la frecuencia de corte de los filtros por eso divisores de frec venian blindados dentro de esos " cilindros de acero" , flojos los de LEEA no ?  un metodo para evitar este efecto es alejar lo mas posible el divisor dentro de la caja de cualquier campo magnetico , aunque medio dificil con el iman que tiene cualquier LEEA ...
 mejor en un cilindro de acero. 
 Mas de uno dira que es una pavada porque a simple oido quizas no te das cuenta del corrimiento de frecuencia pero el hecho es hacer ver que estaban en esos detalles minimos para que el producto sea de la maxima calidad y termninacio posible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Mas de uno dira que es una pavada porque a simple oido quizas no te das cuenta del corrimiento de frecuencia pero el hecho es hacer ver que estaban en esos detalles minimos para que el producto sea de la maxima calidad y termninacio posible.



Sinceramente me sorprende de Leea que usaran inductores con núcleo de hierro cuando lo que se debe usar es con núcleo de aire para evitar los problemas derivados de la saturación del núcleo, alinealidades y todo eso. Los capacitores electrolíticos son medianamente pasables, aunque a esta altura de la historia es mejor que los hayan cambiado al menos un par de veces o la frecuencia de corte puede andar por cualquier parte...pero los inductores...hummmmm

Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

vos sabes ezavalla que cuando vi la primer foto pense lo mismo que vos?

por que sera que los usaron?


saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un rato anduve chusmeando el libro Sistemas de Sonido, que es de la epoca de los Leea, y al final tiene varios diseños de cajas. Pues los inductores que salen en el ejemplo de construcción uno tiene nucleo de aire y el otro tiene nucleo de hierro, así que parece que era una práctica común en la epoca (yo en esa epoca era muy joven y compraba los crossover armados). 

Claro que también he visto que las frecuencias de cruce eran muy bajas, entre 1500 y 2000 Hz, así que es probable que un inductor con nucleo de aire para esas frecuencias fuera muy costoso en cobre y le ponian el nucleo de hierro para que fueran mas chicos y mas baratos, pero la verdad...ni idea el porqué.

Saludos!


----------



## POLI

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> POLI dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas de uno dira que es una pavada porque a simple oido quizas no te das cuenta del corrimiento de frecuencia pero el hecho es hacer ver que estaban en esos detalles minimos para que el producto sea de la maxima calidad y termninacio posible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinceramente me sorprende de Leea que usaran inductores con núcleo de hierro cuando lo que se debe usar es con núcleo de aire para evitar los problemas derivados de la saturación del núcleo, alinealidades y todo eso. Los capacitores electrolíticos son medianamente pasables, aunque a esta altura de la historia es mejor que los hayan cambiado al menos un par de veces o la frecuencia de corte puede andar por cualquier parte...pero los inductores...hummmmm
> 
> Saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...


 Intenta hacer una inductancia para cortar agudos (pasa bajos ) con nucleo de aire y depues me contas , averigua   un poco ... la saturacion del nucleo solo ocurre en altas frecuencias que para el caso de un pasa bajos las altas frecuencias no nos interesan.
  Las bobinas o inductancias con nucleo de aire es para cuando queres hacer un pasa alto de mas de 6db / oct ahi si se deben usar con nucleo de aire para evitar la satuarcion de este y te quedan de un tamaño razonable , creanme yo he calculado y desarrollado mis propios filtros y una inductancia con nucleo de aire para pasa bajos es una guaranganda , me quede tranquilo cuando informaciónrmandome encontre para bajas frecuencia no nucleos no se saturan .
 No quiero mentirles pero creo que la saturacion del nueclo de hierro arrancaba tipo 2k.
Si no hay inductancia con nucleo de hierro es porque es solo para altos y las frecuencias que le llegan a los graves quedan full range , osea cortan para medios en  1k 12db/oct y en 8k 12 db / oct para agudos , los graves quedan derecho.

    Muchachos no nos apresuremos a juzgar a gente que estuvo durante años analizando y estudiando para poder desarrollar un sistema de audio , mejor seria averiguar y estudiar  el porque se tomo esa determinacion antes que apresurarse a juzgar...
  Con nuestros conocimientos no les llegamos ni a los talones...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Intenta hacer una inductancia para cortar agudos (pasa bajos ) con nucleo de aire y depues me contas , averigua   un poco ... la saturacion del nucleo solo ocurre en altas frecuencias que para el caso de un pasa bajos las altas frecuencias no nos interesan.
> Las bobinas o inductancias con nucleo de aire es para cuando queres hacer un pasa alto de mas de 6db / oct ahi si se deben usar con nucleo de aire para evitar la satuarcion de este y te quedan de un tamaño razonable , creanme yo he calculado y desarrollado mis propios filtros y una inductancia con nucleo de aire para pasa bajos es una guaranganda , me quede tranquilo cuando informaciónrmandome encontre para bajas frecuencia no nucleos no se saturan .



CALMA! CALMA!
Nadie está diciendo que sean malos ni cosas por el estilo, solo dije que me sorprendía que no usaran bobinas con núcleo de aire!

Y ya sé que para bajas frecuencias los inductores con núcleo de aire son gigantes, y lo dije por acá:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Claro que también he visto que las frecuencias de cruce eran muy bajas, entre 1500 y 2000 Hz, así que es probable que un inductor con nucleo de aire para esas frecuencias fuera muy costoso en cobre y le ponian el nucleo de hierro para que fueran mas chicos y mas baratos, pero la verdad...ni idea el porqué.



Claro que no solo es el precio...la menor cantidad de espiras necesarias en las bobinas aporta una menor "resistencia" del bobinado y por ende mejora el "amortiguamiento"...asumiendo que sirva para algo.

De todas formas, la saturación es solo uno de los factores que intervienen en el análisis de los núcleos de hierro en audio. Yo dije:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> cuando lo que se debe usar es con núcleo de aire para evitar los problemas derivados de la *saturación del núcleo, alinealidades y todo eso*


También tenés que considerar que la curva de imantación del núcleo no es una recta, sino que se aplasta bastante en los extremos (saturación) y además tiene histéresis. Puede que para señales de bajo nivel funcione muy bien, pero en un crossover para alta potencia ese comportamiento trae *distorsión pura*, en particular para un woffer que se banca la mayor parte de la potencia aplicada.

Y la saturación no es función de la frecuencia, sino del material del núcleo y si querés, de la magnitud de las señales que circulan por la bobina. El problema con la frecuencia es que núcleo no puede seguir magnéticamente la evolución de la señal aplicada si la frecuencia es muy alta.

Tengo que reconocer que esta evaluación la estoy haciendo en base a estándares actuales, pero en la época de los Leea, tener una THD del 0.1% era algo maravilloso, así que la distorsión en los parlantes supongo que era algo bastante complicado de determinar...



			
				POLI dijo:
			
		

> No quiero mentirles pero creo que la saturacion del nueclo de hierro arrancaba tipo 2k.
> Si no hay inductancia con nucleo de hierro es porque es solo para altos y las frecuencias que le llegan a los graves quedan full range , osea cortan para medios en  1k 12db/oct y en 8k 12 db / oct para agudos , los graves quedan derecho.
> 
> Muchachos no nos apresuremos a juzgar a gente que estuvo durante años analizando y estudiando para poder desarrollar un sistema de audio , mejor seria averiguar y estudiar  el porque se tomo esa determinacion antes que apresurarse a juzgar...
> Con nuestros conocimientos no les llegamos ni a los talones...



Te repito que nadie los está juzgando (yo, al menos, no he dicho que sean una basura o algo así....y yo viví en la época de los Leea, los toqué y los escuché) , y precisamente la pregunta que me hago es esa: por que corno usaron bobinas con núcleo de hierro?

Saludos!


----------



## Pepeluí

Sergio SJ:
Aquí te dejo el modelo de unas cajas bass reflex viejitas, pero de muy buen rendimiento. Originalmente fueron diseñadas para parlantes Altec, pero como en Argentina, Leea  tenia la patente de Altec y es así que la linra profesional era diseño de esa marca, andaban con lols 15-150.Te mando unas fotos y unos planos.
Un abrazo, y suerte


----------



## POLI

gercho dijo:
			
		

> POLI me podes pasar los datos de las cajas para los Leea 12-150BE que queria armarlas con las especificaciones originales, incluidos los tubos de sintonia y todo. Desde ya te agradezco.



  Bueno bueno , disculpa la tradanza volque los datos de la viejita hoja a un xls y hasta lo grafique con esquemita muy basico  , espero que te sea util cualquier duda  consulta , como recomedacion , atornilla los paneles cada 10 o 15 cm y encola una vez todo armado y seco pega toda la vuelta con sellador tipo silicona , por ultimo si haces montaje frontal del parlante ( para mi es lo mejor) recorda poner burlete de goma para acoplamiento entre caja y borde posterior del Woofer.
  Y no olvides poner lana de vidrio o Fieltro o algun material acustico sobre los paneles para eliminar esas frecunacias de resonancias delos paneles y demas que hacen que suene sucio .
 Saludos y contanos como te fue.


----------



## RICHARDSAL

Por nada y suerte.
PD: No recuerdo algun parlante de la linea Leea en 16 ohms, hasta el momento solo he visto de 8 ohms y 4 ohms, driver te puedo creer en 16 ohms, pero seguramente otros usuario que estan mas al tanto que yo podran decirte bien con respecto a esto.


----------



## Pepeluí

Richardsal:
Aqui te mando una foto de uno de 16 ohms-


----------



## Pepeluí

Entiendo que se fabricaron para las columnas multiproposito.


----------



## tegarg

Pepeluí dijo:
			
		

> Entiendo que se fabricaron para las columnas multiproposito.


Y claro si vos haces las bobinas te armas dos de 16 ohms y los pones derecho en paralelo. Estaba seguro que eran para alguna caja donde estarian de a pares.
Esa caja deberia sonar lindo con dos de 12" y 200w serian tremendas.


----------



## Pepeluí

Aqui les paso una s fotos del año 79 donde Leea tuvo un stand en la expo-boliche, que grande, y era una empresa argentina........es bueno tener memoria, y sobre todo de esta firma que fue un empresón!con mayusculas-


----------



## JosiloH

Hola buenas tardes. Soy nuevo en el foro y me registré por temas de electrónica, mas precisamente audio. Buscando encontré este tema respecto a los parlante LEEA, pues les cuento que mi viejo me regalo el mes pasado un juego de parlantes LEEA, modelo 1222 XE  de rango extendido NUEVOS! sin uso. En mi memoria tengo una imagen de cuando era niño, con mi viejo tratando de colocar en su amplificador de guitarra eléctrica (una Teisco, o algo así) dos parlantes que no entraban por que eran muy grandes. Recuerdo que los guardó en su caja original y decía que algún día los iba a poner, y pasaron como 20 Años.... hasta que el mes pasado me dijo "...llevalos, te los regalo...". 
Ahora tengo la obligación (el deber, diría) de armar las cajas para disfrutar de la calidad de sonido de estos monstruos de la industria argentina. Creo que soy un tipo con suerte. Que opinan?
Saludos


----------



## detrakx

hola gente, les muestro mi nueva adquisición, hace meses que queria estos drivers y por fin en mis manos. 
Le hice una medicion de respuesta en frecuencia con una bocina exponencial (1" de garganta, 28cm x 16cm de boca, 19cm de largo). a 1m de distancia al aire libre.
La respuesta es buena, pero hay que ajustarla un poco, tambien cambiando la bocina se puede ajustar mejor la respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Este post va dedicado a POLI,aca tenes lo que te prometi,que te parece?  todabia no los pude probar 



Despues les cuento como suenan!


----------



## POLI

Ese le de 15 300 quedo un lujo ! muy buena terminacion , el de 18 se ve bien polenta y si lo hizo Roberto tiene que sonar bien , sabes si te puso bobina de 63mm 74mm o 4" ? Tenes las cajas para los 18 ya? Contanos en cuanto los pruebes ... Te felicito ... Ahora me dio ganas de escucharlos ...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Ese le de 15 300 quedo un lujo ! muy buena terminacion , el de 18 se ve bien polenta y si lo hizo Roberto tiene que sonar bien , sabes si te puso bobina de 63mm 74mm o 4" ? Tenes las cajas para los 18 ya? Contanos en cuanto los pruebes ... Te felicito ... Ahora me dio ganas de escucharlos ...




Gracias che! me parece que por ahora a los de 18" los voy a meter en unas cajas que tengo mientras armo las cajas con las medidas que lleva ese parlante.

De donde sos? por ahi algun finde si queres arreglamos y las venis a escuchar


----------



## POLI

lDIMEBAGl dijo:
			
		

> POLI dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ese le de 15 300 quedo un lujo ! muy buena terminacion , el de 18 se ve bien polenta y si lo hizo Roberto tiene que sonar bien , sabes si te puso bobina de 63mm 74mm o 4" ? Tenes las cajas para los 18 ya? Contanos en cuanto los pruebes ... Te felicito ... Ahora me dio ganas de escucharlos ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De La Plata , estaria Bueno , mas para fin de año podemos ver , ahora lo importante es ver cual seria  la mejor caja para tus 18 , contame como estan en senciblidad con respecto a los 15 ...
> 
> Gracias che! me parece que por ahora a los de 18" los voy a meter en unas cajas que tengo mientras armo las cajas con las medidas que lleva ese parlante.
> 
> De donde sos? por ahi algun finde si queres arreglamos y las venis a escuchar
Hacer clic para expandir...


  De La Plata , estaria Bueno , mas para fin de año podemos ver , ahora lo importante es ver cual seria  la mejor caja para tus 18 , contame como estan en sensiblidad con respecto a los 15 ...
 Si los queres probar un dia en unas folded horn te venis con uno y los ponemos y comparamos , no tengo dudas de que van a a andar mejor que mis modestos selenium pero cuando los compre  a los 18" a roberto no lo habia podido hubicar  medimos con el spectra la respuesta etc , estaria bueno , quien se quiera sumara que se sume, hacemos una jornada de mediciones...


----------



## villaudio

Hola! encontré en la casa de mi abuelo 4 bafles Leea. Suenan de 10! Quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar a ver que modelo son, cuantos Watts tiran, etc. Tienen 4 woofers (creo que de 8") y un tweeter Hfp 2002. Atrás solo dice "Linea Profesional". Las medidas son: 1, 11 mt de alto x 0.30 de ancho y 0.20 de profundidad. Acá les dejo algunas fotos. La verdad es que fue un lindo descubrimiento. La calidad de sonido es excelente.  Saludos! Villa.


----------



## JosiloH

RICHARDSAL dijo:
			
		

> JosiloH dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale! buenisimo! gracias capo!
> 
> 
> 
> Hola que tal bienvenido ya por los menos somos 2 salteños con respecto a alguien que sabe mucho de estos parlante aqui en Salta es un señor de apellido Miranda en caso de que no puedas encontrar alguna caja para lo tuyo cualquier cosa estamos en contacto....
Hacer clic para expandir...


Dale! muchas gracias. Estuve viendo información del tema y la verdad que me quede sorprendido de la cantidad que ay, es verdaderamente amplificadora, lo cual me mareo un poco. Cualquier cosa, como decís vos, nos ponemos en contacto.

Un abrazo.


----------



## POLI

Nota : acabo de ver que un animal puso "habia " sin h en la pagina anterior , resulta que fui yo , pido disculpa a los honorables lectores que merecen el mayor de mis respetos , por el horror ortografico , fue por escribir rapido , no por bruto ... y no me deja editar... Slds


----------



## POLI

villaudio dijo:
			
		

> POLI dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villaudio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola! encontré en la casa de mi abuelo 4 bafles Leea. Suenan de 10! Quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar a ver que modelo son, cuantos Watts tiran, etc. Tienen 4 woofers (creo que de 8") y un tweeter Hfp 2002. Atrás solo dice "Linea Profesional". Las medidas son: 1, 11 mt de alto x 0.30 de ancho y 0.20 de profundidad. Acá les dejo algunas fotos. La verdad es que fue un lindo descubrimiento. La calidad de sonido es excelente.  Saludos! Villa.
> 
> 
> 
> Que linda sorpresa te llevaste , andaba en el rubro sonido tu abuelo ?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> No, es Agrimensor, ya jubilado. Los tenía en una quinta medio abandonados. Me lo traje de una para casa. Algún dato osbre las prestaciones o el modelo que me puedan tirar?
Hacer clic para expandir...


  Por el diamtero del magneto y a ojo de buen cubero , por ser cuatro parlantes puede andar rondando 100 rms de potencia soportada por cada caja , seria bueno que te fuijes mas datos en la tapa e atras o alguna calco x ahi pegada que diga la potencia de cada parlante y la impedancia y si estan en serie o paralelo .


----------



## Juan Jose

villaudio dijo:
			
		

> Hola! encontré en la casa de mi abuelo 4 bafles Leea. Suenan de 10! Quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar a ver que modelo son, cuantos Watts tiran, etc. Tienen 4 woofers (creo que de 8") y un tweeter Hfp 2002. Atrás solo dice "Linea Profesional". Las medidas son: 1, 11 mt de alto x 0.30 de ancho y 0.20 de profundidad. Acá les dejo algunas fotos. La verdad es que fue un lindo descubrimiento. La calidad de sonido es excelente.  Saludos! Villa.



Ni lo penses! Conectalas en lugar de los frontales de tu home (si tienes uno) o en lugar de los baflecitos de un centro musical o algun buen amplificador hifi. Te van a sorprender.

pregunto, con que las tiraba tu abuelo?. Debe ser bueno.
sa


saludos

juan jose

PD que terminacion interior No?.


----------



## electronica-2000

Aca estan vendiendo parlantes LEEA :

8" 25 watts (RMS)  http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA-57978923-_JM

12" 100 watts (RMS) 16 homs http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA-58521318-_JM


----------



## little rey

yo tengo dos bafles con parlantes leea de 12" y dos twister que no se bien que marca son. Estas cajas las compro mi viejo en los 70 para pasar musica en clubes etc las tiraba con un cabezal de 50w el cual yo queme muchos años despues mandandole 350w de otra consola una verdadera lastima maldita adolecencia uno hace muchas b****es. Para que mueran de envidia muchachos (con la mejor onda) los bafles estan casi nuevos los uso un tiempo con el amplificador de 50 despues los tenia en la casa con un estereo de auto para escuchar musica y despues los archivo durante 10 años y yo lo case justo un dia que los estaba publicando hace cosa de tres años en mercadolibre a 200 pesos!!! yo no tenia idea que tenian adentro esas cajas cuando me dijo que tenian los leea obviamente se los incaute... bueno era solo eso la verdad que no se bien cuanto dan los parlantes pero tienen un sonido increible realmente coincido que es una lastima que se dejen de fabricar estas hermosuras. De paso pregunta para quien sepa si me pueden orientar lo unico que se de los parlantes es que son de 12" yo no los vi pero mi viejo me dijo que atras solo dice la marca y las pulgadas alguien sabe como me puedo dar cuenta de cuantos wats son? tengo miedo de mandarle de mas y arruinarlos. bueno eso es todo. saludos




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS y cuidá el lenguaje en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## jorgefer

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Groso!  esa foto retro del stand LEEA me mato !
> A ver quien consigue fotos de la fabrica y de las instalaciones de LEEA ....



Hola a todos. Soy nuevo por aquí, éste es mi primer mensaje post-presentación. Es un gusto contactarme con otros admiradores/seguidores/fans de LEEA...
 Aquí les dejo unas fotos que tomé cuando ya era evidente que todo se caía, debe ser de fines de 1997. Trabajé en la empresa unos trece años, hasta marzo de 1998. Tengo algunas otras más del depto. de Ingeniería y del Laboratorio, que eran las áreas donde yo me desempeñaba, pero tengo que ir escaneandolas ya que no son digitales, luego las subo.
 Al ver esta imagen no puedo menos que revivir aquellos sentimientos de angustia, de inseguridad, es la fachada de Av. Del Tejar 4335, ahora Av. Balbín en el momento en que el dueño, Sr Julio Mabragaña, recientemente fallecido según supe por un compañero, había puesto en venta la propiedad con el objeto de achicar la empresa y proseguir la actividad en mejores condiciones, como él decía. El edificio estaba valuado en más de millón y medio de dolares, pero se terminó rematando luego de la quiebra por un cuarto del valor. Constaba de cuatro plantas y subsuelo, con entrada para camiones por Ruiz Huidobro.
El ventanal de la derecha daba a la sección de Mecánica,  donde estaba la maquinaria pesada: tornos, balancines, rectificadoras, multiperforadoras, roscadoras, guillotina, etc. Pasando el portal estaba la Recepción y la sección Reparaciones, y en el primer piso el área de Ventas, donde pasé incontables horas asesorando a clientes en temas técnicos en ausencia del jefe, el "Inge" Hnilo,  respetado y afectuosamente recordado por toda la comunidad del audio de la época. La ventana que está sobre el portal, adonde se ve un acondicionador de aire, era el despacho del Presidente de la compañia. En el segundo piso estaba el área principal de Producción, donde funcionaba la línea de montaje de parlantes pesados.
La foto siguiente es un detalle de la anterior, se ve el logo dorado en el cristal y la placa de bronce a la derecha. 
En cuanto pueda subo algunas más, la idea es ir comentando los puntos de interés, hasta donde me de la memoria...


----------



## damian2009

Hola. Tengo unos bafles de 2 vias con twiter LEEA HDF-40/B de 25watts y woofer LEEA 1222-BF de 20 watts, ambos de 8 ohmios. Quisiera armar un divisor de frencuencia pasivo de 2do orden pero no tengo idea de los valores de los parlantes para poder hacerlo y me gustaría si alguien podría posteralos. Muchas gracias a todos y aguante LEEA!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

Jorgefer, bienvenido al foro y un gusto que participes en él. Comentas que trabajaste en Leea y en el laboratorio? Comentanos como median los parametros de los parlantes y bajo que pricipios diseñaban sus cajas, ya que las mismas sonaban muy bien y sobre todo Plano plano!!
Tambien comentanos si conservas diseños o calculos de los divisores de frecuencia etc... que puyedas compartir con nosotros sobre todo para analizarlos ya que eran unos capos en esa epoca.

Suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jorgefer

Gracias Juan Jose
El laboratorio tenía todo el instrumental necesario, incluida la cámara acústica, registradores gráficos, micrófonos de medición, calibradores, etc. Mañana subo un par de fotos.
Yo había armado una cajita que contenía el circuito para medir los parámetros T-S por el método de carga volumétrica, y también mandé a hacer un juego de bafflecitos herméticos para 6, 8, 10, 12, 15 y 18 pulgadas. Imprimí planillas standard para los cálculos, no tenía PC en Leea en esa época, hablo del '86 hasta el '95 más o menos. Nunca me pusieron una terminal, el sistema informaciónrmático estaba centralizado y no parecían muy dispuestos a compartir datos. Después, me compré una PC, llevaba a casa las mediciones y hacía el trabajo... gratis, por supuesto, pero era apasionante, como un hobby. Luego conseguí venderles algunos trabajos, como folletos, hojas de datos y otras cosas.
No puedo dar fe de los diseños viejos, pero algunos de los de la última época fueron tomados de las cajas EV, con las correcciones necesarias, y otros los calculé con el BoxPlot. Todos los probaba en la cámara acústica y en el salón de Demostración, que tenía un sistema de conmutación a distancia para pruebas comparativas. El diseño y armado de ese sistema fue mi primer trabajo en Leea. Conectaba un generador de ruido portátil, y teníamos un decibelímetro analizador de espectro, que también se utilizaba en pruebas de campo cuando había que sonorizar algún espacio grande. Tenía excelentes amplificador y consolas y buenísima música que yo solía conseguir... Digamos que las pruebas a veces tardaban un poco más de lo necesario, jeje... Es que era una sala grande con algo de tratamiento acústico, sonaba muy bien. Lo que también llevaba tiempo era el ajuste definitivo de los divisores de frecuencia.
No se comercializaban por entonces baffles hogareños, solamente los de la línea profesional. Tengo una hoja de datos que voy a pasarles en pdf. Esta hoja la hice en mi PC, era un folleto con ilustraciones de un dibujante que teníamos para la parte publicitaria.

Bueno, estoy aprendiendo a subir archivos, al tercer intento salió igualito...


----------



## jorgefer

villaudio dijo:


> Hola! encontré en la casa de mi abuelo 4 bafles Leea. Suenan de 10! Quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar a ver que modelo son, cuantos Watts tiran, etc. Tienen 4 woofers (creo que de 8") y un tweeter Hfp 2002. Atrás solo dice "Linea Profesional". Las medidas son: 1, 11 mt de alto x 0.30 de ancho y 0.20 de profundidad. Acá les dejo algunas fotos. La verdad es que fue un lindo descubrimiento. La calidad de sonido es excelente.  Saludos! Villa.



Villa, los gabinetes son modelo LE 408-P. Generalmente los códigos de Leea eran descriptivos, significa entonces que son cuatro parlantes de 8" con tweeter piezo. La potencia nominal es de 100W.
Los parlantes son los 822BF, en versión industrial, es decir se entregaban sin la tapa que recubría el magneto en la versión standard, pero fijate que en el centro del mismo se ve la tuerca donde roscaba el tornillo que la sostenía.
Como curiosidad diré que los muebles deben haber sido hechos a pedido en madera lustrada, porque lo normal era entregarlos recubiertos en cuerina negra. Deben haber costado un brazo y la mitad del otro! 
Otra cosa notable es que no hay filtro divisor de frecuencia, aunque en otros modelos se colocaba y no sé si en éste no llegó también a colocarse posteriormente.
Los feos magnetos con el fondo octogonal corresponden a la época "de oro" en ventas, ya que así se agilizaba el trabajo pues se cortaban a balancín y se ahorraban tornos, que estaban ocupados en trabajos más necesarios. Claro, también eran más baratos porque se trabajaba con flejes de menor desperdicio.
El tweeter 2002 era una versión plateada, porque los negros no destacaban bien sobre los baffles con cuerina, así daban mejor terminación. Lo gracioso es que el corrector de fase central se hacía aparte, y a veces no concordaban las cantidades, por eso solíamos colocar "pendorchos" negros en tweeters plateados, como en este caso, y viceversa, según las circunstancias. También los 2002 y los 2001 se vendían sueltos, se podía elegir el color.
Lo que sí me llama la atención es que no se observa el recubrimiento interno de lana de vidrio, o tal vez lo hayan colocado solamente en la tapa posterior, a veces se hacía así por simplicidad.
Me alegro de que te guste como suenan, te comento que no eran para uso hogareño de alta fidelidad sino que tenían uso institucional en instalaciones de refuerzo de sonido en iglesias, auditorios, escuelas, etc. Se hacían con cuatro parlantes para aprovechar el efecto columna, es decir la concentración del sonido en el plano horizontal con escasa incidencia en techo y piso de los salones, con lo cual se disminuían los rebotes y el consiguiente acoplamiento ya que normalmente se usaban con micrófono, eran para refuerzo de voz.
Se ven impecables, que los disfrutes...


----------



## jorgefer

damian2009 dijo:


> Hola. Tengo unos bafles de 2 vias con twiter LEEA HDF-40/B de 25watts y woofer LEEA 1222-BF de 20 watts, ambos de 8 ohmios. Quisiera armar un divisor de frencuencia pasivo de 2do orden pero no tengo idea de los valores de los parlantes para poder hacerlo y me gustaría si alguien podría posteralos. Muchas gracias a todos y aguante LEEA!!!



Este tema se ha tocado aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/impedancia-vs-frecuencia-bafle-leea-23929/


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:


> Este tema se ha tocado aquí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/impedancia-vs-frecuencia-bafle-leea-23929/



Groso !! solo me qudaba imaginar como habria  sido la fabrica LEEA , gracias por las fotos ,por favor cuando puedas pone mas si es posible de las instalaciones internas y contanos mas sobre ala historia que estamos limitados y se ha perdido en el tiempo , no sabes cuanto me alegra que alguien que trabajara en LEEA se una a este grupo yo lo que se solo es por historias que eh escuchado , el diagrama de contruccion de cajas lo recibi por fax por allá en el año 96 o 97 y lo atesore entr mis apuntes , el problema es que el papal de fax fue perdiendo difinicion , ahora lo tengo de nuevo... Lo que si a- partir de ahora me voy a tener que guardar las opiniones porque estamos frente a una eminencia , je !! no es poco haber estado allí para los que amamos el audio...
PD: viste los cox 152B que colgue en las 2da o tercer pagina ?? no sabes como responde ese parlante , lastima que tengo uno solo que consegui cuando remataban toda la mercaderia de una casa de elctronica que se fundio...

Mira , aca te lo muestro , iman de ALNICO y tweeter domo central respesta ultra plana de donde empieza a donde termina tendria que buscar la grafica , pero es sorprendente , bueno creo que ya lo debes conocer... Conoci un audiofilo que tenia dos de estos pero en 15" que envidia...


----------



## jorgefer

POLI dijo:


> Groso !! solo me qudaba imaginar como habria  sido la fabrica LEEA , gracias por las fotos ,por favor cuando puedas pone mas si es posible de las instalaciones internas y contanos mas sobre ala historia que estamos limitados y se ha perdido en el tiempo , no sabes cuanto me alegra que alguien que trabajara en LEEA se una a este grupo yo lo que se solo es por historias que eh escuchado , el diagrama de contruccion de cajas lo recibi por fax por allá en el año 96 o 97 y lo atesore entr mis apuntes , el problema es que el papal de fax fue perdiendo difinicion , ahora lo tengo de nuevo... Lo que si a- partir de ahora me voy a tener que guardar las opiniones porque estamos frente a una eminencia , je !! no es poco haber estado allí para los que amamos el audio...
> PD: viste los cox 152B que colgue en las 2da o tercer pagina ?? no sabes como responde ese parlante , lastima que tengo uno solo que consegui cuando remataban toda la mercaderia de una casa de elctronica que se fundio...
> 
> Mira , aca te lo muestro , iman de ALNICO y tweeter domo central respesta ultra plana de donde empieza a donde termina tendria que buscar la grafica , pero es sorprendente , bueno creo que ya lo debes conocer... Conoci un audiofilo que tenia dos de estos pero en 15" que envidia...



Bueno, la única foto del edificio es la que ya subí, las que me quedan son del Laboratorio y de Ingeniería, que también era la gerencia de Fábrica.
Para ir arrimando, en el próximo post paso una del Laboratorio.
Ojo, que tu "eminencia" no tiene tanta memoria ni conservó tantos datos como quisiera, perdí toda la información, la tenía en otra fábrica, pero bueh... haremos lo que podamos. Y, por favor, no te guardes ninguna opinión, son las vivencias de todos ustedes las que han originado y dado vida a este foro, si puedo aclararles algunas cosas me daré por más que satisfecho.
Por ahí puedo acercar una planta a mano alzada de las instalaciones, tal como figuraba en el catálogo del remate.
Tampoco Leea era la _fábrica modelo_ que muchos imaginan, era un intento argentino de hacer las cosas bien, contra los denodados esfuerzos anti-industriales de algunos gobiernos, y en medio de una situación económica del país nada propicia a la inversión productiva. En otras palabras: nos arreglábamos como podíamos para mantener el standard de calidad con los elementos que disponíamos y ésa era mi principal preocupación. 
Los COX-152B son un perfeccionamiento de los 151C, que son parientes muy cercanos de los que tengo en mis gabinetes de la serie 2000, los monitores modelo 2012. Éstos 151C también son de alnico pero con otro formato del magneto y tienen el cono enterizo, sin el ala de foam. El tweeter central es un domo radiante, similar a los tuyos, y viene con un divisor de frecuencias en una caja metálica rectangular que trae una llave rotulada Control de Presencia, de tres posiciones: - 0 + Los parlantes no tienen cubierta y traen un sello que dice solamente COX. Estos son los "parlantitos" que uso para mi PC, a través de un amplificador Turner AE-18, jeje...
Ah, no había parlantes como los tuyos pero en 15", éstos eran con tweeter a bocina. Justamente tengo un gabinete medio grandecito, es un reflector de bajos hecho en madera maciza, con un COX-222B, que es un 15" con una bocina de compresión coaxial. Este baffle estuvo arrumbado en un altillo en la casa de mis padres durante 35 años. Lo encontré no hace mucho en la mudanza y estuve a un tris de deshacerme de él pensando que no funcionaría, pero conecté una pila en la bornera y me sorprendió con un sonoro bump! y observé que también andaba el tweeter. Así que lo desempolvé, me lo traje a mi depto y lo tengo bajo la mesada del taller. Está original, intacto, y lo uso como patrón de referencia auditivo. Debe ser de 1965 aproximadamente.


----------



## POLI

Por favor ,tomate tu tiempo pero contanos en lo que sepas un poco de la Historia de LEEA , desde sus origenes si es que la escuchaste y no dejes de subir fotos los amantes de estos te estaremos muy agradecidos.
 Como punta pie : me habian contado por ahi que LEEA habia arrancado en frente o cerca de la RCA VICTOR haciendole parlantes a ellos antes del 50´, puede ser?? Gracias por compartir con nosotros tus historias...


Pd: Mmm esa otra fabrica donde perdiste la información no sera la innombrable no ?? esa que empieza con J y termina O??


----------



## villaudio

jorgefer dijo:


> Villa, los gabinetes son modelo LE 408-P. Generalmente los códigos de Leea eran descriptivos, significa entonces que son cuatro parlantes de 8" con tweeter piezo. La potencia nominal es de 100W.
> Los parlantes son los 822BF, en versión industrial, es decir se entregaban sin la tapa que recubría el magneto en la versión standard, pero fijate que en el centro del mismo se ve la tuerca donde roscaba el tornillo que la sostenía.
> Como curiosidad diré que los muebles deben haber sido hechos a pedido en madera lustrada, porque lo normal era entregarlos recubiertos en cuerina negra. Deben haber costado un brazo y la mitad del otro!
> Otra cosa notable es que no hay filtro divisor de frecuencia, aunque en otros modelos se colocaba y no sé si en éste no llegó también a colocarse posteriormente.
> Los feos magnetos con el fondo octogonal corresponden a la época "de oro" en ventas, ya que así se agilizaba el trabajo pues se cortaban a balancín y se ahorraban tornos, que estaban ocupados en trabajos más necesarios. Claro, también eran más baratos porque se trabajaba con flejes de menor desperdicio.
> El tweeter 2002 era una versión plateada, porque los negros no destacaban bien sobre los baffles con cuerina, así daban mejor terminación. Lo gracioso es que el corrector de fase central se hacía aparte, y a veces no concordaban las cantidades, por eso solíamos colocar "pendorchos" negros en tweeters plateados, como en este caso, y viceversa, según las circunstancias. También los 2002 y los 2001 se vendían sueltos, se podía elegir el color.
> Lo que sí me llama la atención es que no se observa el recubrimiento interno de lana de vidrio, o tal vez lo hayan colocado solamente en la tapa posterior, a veces se hacía así por simplicidad.
> Me alegro de que te guste como suenan, te comento que no eran para uso hogareño de alta fidelidad sino que tenían uso institucional en instalaciones de refuerzo de sonido en iglesias, auditorios, escuelas, etc. Se hacían con cuatro parlantes para aprovechar el efecto columna, es decir la concentración del sonido en el plano horizontal con escasa incidencia en techo y piso de los salones, con lo cual se disminuían los rebotes y el consiguiente acoplamiento ya que normalmente se usaban con micrófono, eran para refuerzo de voz.
> Se ven impecables, que los disfrutes...



Hola Jorgefer, muchas gracias por la data!! Te comento que la lana de vidrio estaba en la tapa posterior. La saqué para las fotos. Con los datos que me pasaste decidí prestarlos a la bilioteca de mi pueblo para conferencias y ciclos de cine. Prestarlos, no regalarlos, je. Saludos!. Villaudio


----------



## jorgefer

POLI dijo:


> Por favor ,tomate tu tiempo pero contanos en lo que sepas un poco de la Historia de LEEA , desde sus origenes si es que la escuchaste y no dejes de subir fotos los amantes de estos te estaremos muy agradecidos.
> Como punta pie : me habian contado por ahi que LEEA habia arrancado en frente o cerca de la RCA VICTOR 'haciendole parlantes a ellos antes del 50´, puede ser?? Gracias por compartir con nosotros tus historias...
> 
> 
> Pd: Mmm esa otra fabrica donde perdiste la información no sera la innombrable no ?? esa que empieza con J y termina O??



Te cuento que la primera vez que visité Leea ya estaba en Av. Del Tejar, no conocí la ubicación original. Pero entiendo que el fuerte de las primeras épocas eran las bocinas publicitarias y sus unidades de compresión. Me contaron que se tuvieron que mudar porque el lugar era muy chico y los días de despacho de mercadería llenaban las veredas de bocinas para cargarlas en los camiones, era todo un problema. 
Leea se formó como sociedad anónima, con unos pocos accionistas, luego se separaron y el control de la compañía quedó en manos del Sr. Mabragaña (padre). Uno de los socios originales era el Sr. Peón que luego lideró Kyklos, empresa dedicada a la fabricación de conectores para electrónica de diversos tipos. Fue famosa su línea DIN, muy en boga en ese entonces. Yo conocí a esa gente cuando trabajaba en Turner (del '69 al '79) , ahí usábamos esos conectores. 
No conozco quiénes fueron los otros integrantes de la firma, pero nunca escuché nombrar a ninguno de los supuestos socios que vi mencionados por ahí en estos años. Ahora todos fueron dueños o ponen a Leea en su currículum, si da risa...
La relación con Altec entiendo que no fue solamente una representación y que contemplaba la licencia para fabricar algunos productos. Recuerdo haber visto etiquetas viejas con la inscripción LEEA/ALTEC. 
Lo de RCA no me resulta familiar pero no lo descarto, Leea fabricaba parlantes para la mayoría de las marcas de la época, incluso los usábamos en Turner, aunque también colocábamos Ucoa, Audifiel, Belbar y hasta un 8" del "innombrable" como dicen acá, pero en esa época eran buenos, hasta le hacían a Holimar su famoso parlante  de 13".
A propósito, no fue ese innombrable el que me curró la información de Leea (y muchas otras cosas), fue otro, pero no me pidas detalles porque todavía no terminó el juicio que le metí. Y es todo lo que tengo que decir sobre ésto.
Acá estoy subiendo una foto del Laboratorio. Al frente se ve el banco de trabajo de electrónica. Era muy simple y hasta humilde, pero bastaba para las reparaciones de equipos electrónicos, armado de filtros y realización de prototipos. Leea tenía una línea de amplificador para difusión pública, la línea Leea-AG que eran fabricados por un tallerista externo (AG, de un Sr. Gandulfo, personaje si los hay), y nosotros los reparábamos cuando no estaban en garantía. Había un osciloscopio, generador de audio, fuentes variables, puente RLC, distorsímetro, frecuencímetro, etc, todo normal.
Sobre la derecha se ve el instrumental acústico. Era todo Bruel & Kjaer, dinamarqués, lo mejor del mundo, aunque algunos modelos eran antiguos porque provenían del recordado remate de Trans Radio Internacional, que equipó con los elementos más sofisticados a varias empresas que lo pudieron aprovechar. Lo voy a detallar luego con otra foto, junto con una de la puerta de pruebas de la cámara acústica para ilustrar el procedimiento de medición.


----------



## Pepeluí

Jorgefer:
Exelente lo tuyo y que los amantes y nostalgiosos de lo mejor que hubo para los oídos nos pueda mostrar la cocina de una marca que se grabó a db en nuestras vidas- Aparte mas que excelente el cartel que colgaba del banco de trabajo "permiso - perdón - por favor - gracias" palabras que tendrían que volver a aprender a deletrear nuestra sociedad. Mas que un gustazo y todo lo que puedas subir y hacernos saber, mas que bienvenido será.


----------



## jorgefer

La frase que resalta Pepeluí fue colocada por Horacio, el chico que me ayudaba en el laboratorio. Cuando entré a Leea fui directo al labo, al principio no hubo problemas pero algunas tareas rutinarias me requerían mucho tiempo y pedí un técnico en electrónica que se encargara, por ejemplo, de las reparaciones de amplificador y armado de filtros. Contaba de este modo poder dedicarme más a investigación y desarrollo, que junto con la gestión de calidad era el target de mi posición. El Laboratorio había estado cerrado durante varios años luego de la debacle y achicamiento generados a raiz de la crisis que siguió al plan cuidadosamente trabajado por Martinez de Hoz, que acabó con el 50% de la industria argentina en beneficio de los grupos importadores y financieros. Para los amigos de otros países aclaro que que el tal M de H (o era H de P?) era el ministro de economía de la dictadura militar que decía que "da lo mismo fabricar acero o caramelos", porque total lo que no se fabricaba se importaba.
Bueno, volviendo al tema (disculpen pero cuando me acuerdo de algunas cosas me sube la presión), el cuento es que me proponen como ayudante a Horacio, que era el más joven de los empleados de Leea y que no era precisamente técnico. El mejor argumento era que "está en la empresa desde que tenía pantalones cortos, y no tiene ahora una posición fija"... Yo lo había visto desempeñarse bien en cualquier cosa que le encargaban, y decidí probarlo. Fue una buena decisión, después de unos meses de entrenamiento resultó un eficiente ayudante, suplía con entusiasmo y trabajo su carencia de conocimientos técnicos y manejaba  muy naturalmente los conceptos de la producción en serie. Con el tiempo llegó a dominar incluso el instrumental acústico. Y resultó también medio poeta, como se ve... 
Bueno, basta por hoy de anécdotas, subo las fotos que prometí. Me tuve que mandar una composición con dos fotos, una con la perspectiva cruelmente forzada, para poder mostrarlo todo junto, ya que no tenía una imagen adecuada. 
1.- Monitor con woofer 1050BF, medios 550RM y tweeter HFD40. 
2.- Generador de ruido marca NF.
3.- Ecualizador por tercios de octava TOA (marca japonesa que Leea representaba).
4.- Generador barredor 20-20.000Hz marca Bruel & Kjaer, valvular. Era motorizado y hacía un barrido lento de rango completo en unos 15 segundos.
5.- Medidor de parámetros T-S armado por mí. Contenía los circuitos, resistencias patrones y elementos de conexión adaptados para cada instrumento auxiliar.
6.- Milivoltímetro de audio y amplificador de medición B&K.
7.- Medidor-comparador de ángulo de fase B&K.
8.- Registrador gráfico B&K, valvular. Funcionaba acoplado al generador barredor por una cadena interna. Se ve el rollo blanco de papel y las puntas marcadoras de color que se utilizaban.
9.- Conformador de ruido según norma EIA también armado por mí. Se utilizaba junto con el generador NF y el ecualizador para suministrar la señal necesaria para la prueba de vida de 8 horas de los parlantes.
10.- Medidor de distorsión B&K. Se utilizaba para verificar la distorsión de los parlantes a distintos niveles.
11.- Decibelímetro y amplificador de medición B&K. Éste era un instrumento de gran precisión, trabajaba amplificando el micrófono a condensador de la cámara acústica y mandaba la señal al registrador gráfico. Tenía un calibrador mecánico, el Pistonphone, que permitía obtener mediciones con desviación máxima de 0,12 dB. Ideal para medir la sensibilidad de parlantes, era una medición absoluta con patrón secundario de calibración.
12.- Voltímetro y amplificador de medición B&K.

La pared detrás de esta estantería daba a la cámara acústica. 
Bueno, mañana la sigo con la cámara, hoy no me da más el tiempo, disculpen.


----------



## Pepeluí

Jorgefer: Que no te suba la presión por el taL MH, ya pasó un tiempo y la justicia divina existe (tiene paciencia, pero cumple). Yo ya tengo 57 y desde los 17 que vengo escuchando Leea en sus diferentes versiones y modelos y aunque la fábrica sea un recuerdo, los fierros siguen existiendo gracias a los locos nostalgicos que tienen memoria y a los que consiguen alguno usadito ó reparan los que se pueden. Esto es como los amigos que partieron a la eternidad, nunca los olvidamos y siguen estando con nosotros siempre, en la ronda de mate, en el asadito compartido y en las reuniones artriticas que bailamos con los Wawanco. De nuevo, gracias por compartir tu sabiduría.


----------



## POLI

Impresioante el nivel de detalles con el cual recordas cada instrumento , me imagino que debe ser porque con ellos pasate una buena parte de tu vida y es de suponer con algo que te gustaba , no ta hagas mala sangre que todavia tenes mucho por contarnos a estos pichones de audiofilos amantes del audio vintage .
 Te comento algo con respecto a mis experiencias , comenze a sentirle el gustito al audio a mis 11 o 12 cuando se me ocurrio conectar una radio fm a un equipo que tenia mi viejo comprado en la decada del 70 con una bandeja profesional winco (madera lustarda y tapa acrilica) un amplificador de 20 + 20 y unos LEEA 1222 en unas cajas de unos 120 litros o mas sonaba i-m-p-r-e-s-i-o-n-a-n-t-e unos graves ... la voz con mucho cuerpo y agudos nitidos de ahi en mas me hice fanatico del audio y segui en el rubro sonido-dj etc etc en mi casa audiofilo...

Con respecto a lo que denominamos innombrable aca , dejame aclararte que no es para tanto pero sucede que los que aún estamos en rubro profesional y mi caso en particular el ultimo tiempo que estuvimos buscando parlantes ,para mi caso unos graves de 18 , fui  decidido a compar j---o y realemte la calidad de terminacion y la presentacion misma del parlante en si producia una extraña sensacion entre nauseas y ganas de llorar , creeme que pense que alli encontraria el ultimo resquicio de mi amor por los LEEA en esa campana que le compraron a la fabrica cuando la remataron ,pero resulto ser que ahora  usaban campanas  chinas , espantosas , mal terminadas con filetes de aluminio que asomaban por todos lados , el cono parecia un carton cualunque pintado de negro y para rematarla despues de la desconfianza que me agarro en un lugar que me lo ofrecian el vendedor me dijo " es una lata de aceite" y hablando con un corredor de la marca me entere que " en confianza y hablando con quien maneja todo ahi decidieron empezar a meter bobina chinas y campanas chinas porque no les daban los costos... conclusion .. No los quiero ni en foto ... termine comprando selenium que se notaba una calidad superior en todo , con parametros de T-S que j----0 no te los da ni en fotos ...
  Bueno ahora tenes un poquito de mi pasion por los leea si te vas a las hojas anteriores cuento una anecdota muy curiosa de unos LEEA 12" 300BF soportando el brutal castigo de una yamaha de 400+400 rms para sonorizar una fiesta en una cancha de basket , y se que fue brutal porque en un momento se desconecto una caja y el chispazo que hizo cuando meti el cable en el borne no lo eh vuelto a ver... y se la bancaron como unos duques...eso eran mis comienzos cuando acompañaba a un amigo  a pasar musica ,con el timpo me lo encontre y me comento que los vendio funcionando perfecto.Hoy cuento con 15" 300BF originales y 12" 300BF renconados por Roberto de Audio City ,  mis LEEAS los cuido como joyas...
 Mas 1222xe , HDF40 OKM , COX152 ,2001 y unidades de compresion de las fenolicas (nerecuero el modelo) .

 Pd1: No sabia que las pruebas de vida de los parlantes se hacian durante 8 hs. tenia entendido que en la acuatlidad son de solo 1hr. Con razon duraban tanto los LEEA.

Pd2: No te resulta extraño que gente que recien se inicia en el audio se fije en productos que se fabricaron hace mas de 10 años ?? como se ve eso?? estamos en el buen camino ??

  Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos de nuevo.


----------



## Pepeluí

Para los que alguna vez estuvieron en algun baile de club.


----------



## POLI

Con el respeto y la adoracion que LEEA se merece ....No querras decir que con esto pasaban musica toda la noche no??
 Cuentenos a los mas chicuelos como eran esas fistas valvulares yo me imagino array´s de wincofon apilados pero no lo veo muy practico ... ¿Como eran???? Que intriga....


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli:
Dale que me parece que a vos también hay que hervirte un rato largo para ablandarte. Era en los club de barrio (y que conocí algunos) alrededor de las pista había instalados de estas bocinas, que en verdad sonaban muy bien, un poco exedidas en medio y agudos con predominancia de frecuencia media (dado que se fabricaban para public-adress) pero le injertaban algun par de bafles de 500 litros con parlante Rola ó Goodman, y amplificados con Ucoa (de fabricación nacional) valvulares de 100 watt's, que no eran Hi Fi pero rendían en su momento para el cometido y en el major caso, una bandeja Winco profesional (en el peor, una Winco familiar). En esos momentos estaban apareciendo los primeros boliches (night club & discotecas) en laas cuales si había equipos amplificados con Mac Hintosh valvulares, bafles Onken con Leea 15-150, alguna bocina multicelular Altec para medios y agudos y uno que otro Electro Voice y bandejas Garrard ó Lenco (que todavía hoy son excelentes). La mayoría (ojo, estoy hablando de boliches de Mar del Plata, que es donde nací y vivi hasta los 33 y de la época del 67 al 76) Leea era la palabra mayor y lo mas usado en toda la gama, lo que mas se usaba era el 1270 y el 15-150 tanto en bafles como en columnas y la amplificación no superaba los 300 w por pista. habías algunos de hasta 5 pistas. Te mando unas fotos de los equipos tipicos, pero las mezcladoras eran a potenciometro porque todavía no habían de serie (ni se conocían) y ecualizadores menos. Un abrazo, y era otra época y otro planeta, pero me gustaba.


----------



## jorgefer

Brevemente, para quienes preguntaron por la prueba de 8 horas, les aclaro que está basada en la norma EIA RS426-A. Esta norma se aplica básicamente con dos objetivos: determinar cuál es la potencia que debe ser especificada para el parlante, y también verificar a lo largo de las sucesivas partidas que no se deteriore esa capacidad de potencia. 
La prueba es, por supuesto, destructiva, y no se puede comercializar un parlante que la haya pasado porque ya tendrá su bobina "tostada". Así que se lo reencona, se cambia todo el sistema móvil.
Durante el desarrollo del modelo se van sometiendo los prototipos a potencias cada vez más elevadas, hasta determinar una potencia nominal segura que es la que entonces se especifica. En las sucesivas partidas se toman al azar muestras que se someten a la prueba a la potencia nominal y deben pasarla sin problemas.
La norma EIA es la adoptada por EV, y es la que adoptamos también en Leea a fines de los '80 cuando comenzamos a fabricar parlantes basados en esa línea. En cambio JBL usa la norma AES que, en lo que respecta a la especificación de potencia, se maneja con una señal parecida a la EIA pero el tiempo de prueba es de dos horas. 
Para cumplir con la norma yo tenía que dejar todo preparado al final de un día, y al día siguiente encender el equipo a primera hora para finalizar la prueba antes del cierre. En ese momento mandaba un barrido de señal senoidal a la potencia que especifica la norma, buscando ruidos extraños o rozamiento de la bobina. De cualquier modo, para ver los resultados completos había que esperar todavía un día más, ya que el parlante quedaba tan caliente que era imposible manipularlo. Con el parlante ya frío trazaba las curvas y medía la sensibilidad y los parámetros T-S para ver si todo estaba dentro de las tolerancias normales.
El parlante bajo prueba se encontraba al aire, sin baffle, pero dentro de un cajón recubierto con lana de vidrio que a su vez estaba dentro de la cámara acústica para que el ruido no molestara demasiado.


----------



## cruz de malta

He leido con mucha interes los mensajes de este foro.Concuerdo con la mayoria de las opiniones.Con mi familia hemos estado relacionados con LEEA durante toda su existencia.En el año 1946,cuando todavia era un pequeño taller que funcionaba en un garaje,mi padre le llevo unos imanes para que le armaran unas unidades motrices para bocinas para un movil de publicidad.
             Desde ese momento la relacion comercial y personal se mantuvo hasta el cierre de la fabrica en lo desgraciados 90.El Sr Mabragaña era un apasionado de la industria y excelente persona.Hoy necesitariamos muchos como el (y menos,mucha menos) basura politica.
             La politica de sustitucion de importaciones encontro en el uno de los tantos puntos de apoyo que permitio en aquellos años que en el pais existiera una INDUSTRIA ELECTRONICA ARGENTINA que no tenia que envidiarle a lo importado de ese momento.
             Conozco casi todos los modelos que LEEA  fabrico,Inspirados en ese momento en ALTEC LANSING,con la cual tenia convenios.
             En la linea profesional,el woofer mod 815 equipo a muchos cines con excelentes resultados.En la parte de alta frecuencia la unidad PM151 cumplia con los estandares de la epoca de sonido optico.
             En la linea hogareña el coaxial 222 fue empleado en los equipos mas reconocidos de la epoca,tales como los Holimar.
             Tambien se usaba en sistemas de lo que hoy son las disco ("boites") logrando un sonido excelente.
              Es de destacar que el movil de publicidad de mi padre del año 46 fue reequipado en el 61 con woofers 815 c y unidades 151c en bocinas sectorales con una tercera via de agudos con tweeter hf 20 ( la 151 llegaba a los 6000 Hz) usando amplificador ultralineales con transformadores FRE MOD 0tro orgullo de nuestra industria.
              Mi ciudad es Cosquin,y tuvimos la suerte ,que cuando comenzo el primer Festival de Folklore,se nos confio el trabajo de sonido.Y alli estuvo LEEA apoyando la iniciativa.Al principio con las excelentes bocinas reentrantes y luego con toda la parlanteria necesaria para equipar las columnas de la epoca.Estos parlantes con sucesivas actualizaciones funcionaron en el Festival de Cosquin con nuestra empresa hasta los años 90.
               Desgraciadamente fueron reemplazados por presiones de los "sonidistas" que requerian un sonido mas "rockero" y en ese entonces solicitaban otras marcas.Si bien se continuo en el festival hasta el año 2005 inclusive,ya no fue con LEEA.Sin embargo aun quedan memoriosos que recuerdan el sonido de los LEEA en la plaza de Cosquin
               En otra oportunidad,si es de interes puedo profundizar en el el tema en el que cuento con 70 años de tradicion familiar.


----------



## POLI

Pepeluí dijo:


> Poli:
> Dale que me parece que a vos también hay que hervirte un rato largo para ablandarte.



  Je je !! tengo 29 pirulos che ... no llegue a escuchar valvulares en boliches ... ya habia en la decada del 95 hasta hoy que comenze la gira nocturna (aún sigo) ya habia Ev , JBL o LEEA con potencias crown o similares en boliches respetados ... Pero bueno si un poco quizas hay que hervirme .. La bandeja que mostras en la foto es la que tiene mi viejo como parte del equipo con el que empeze a hacer investigaciones... Tine la tapa acrilica tambien...

Cruz de Malta , muy buenos tus aportes y Bien venido sea todas historias en las que LEEA formo parte , de eso se trata este Post, asi es que esperamos mas de tus anecdotas Y tambien de las de Jorgefer y Pepelui.


----------



## jorgefer

andresss dijo:
			
		

> jorge esos ev nacionales que fabricaba sonolink fueron competencia para ustedes?



Con el 1 a 1 todas las grandes marcas fueron competencia para Leea, nosotros no éramos ni podíamos ser baratos con los precios internos que había. Bastaba que en algún momento no tuviésemos stock de un modelo para que los clientes derivaran su atención a JBL, EV, Celestion... y costaba hacerlos volver.
Los poderosos grupos cumbieros y cuarteteros, de gran auge en los '90 y que eran prácticamente los únicos músicos que podían comprar equipamiento, despreciaban la marca Leea y no querían otra cosa que JBL. Los más chicos no querían ser menos, decían que los que los contrataban se lo exigían. Lo mismo que muchos sonidistas, los comerciantes encontraban más sencillo sacar un importado de la estantería que esperar a que nosotros le entregáramos. Por eso tuvimos que importar nosotros también, obtuvimos la representación de JBL, pero no teníamos suficiente capital de trabajo para cubrir, además de las necesidades de la fábrica, los montos descomunales que requería la importación. Así que no pudimos proveer ese mercado, que quedó en manos de capitalistas con recursos para traer conteiner tras conteiner, y que hicieron así un negocio envidiable.
Entonces aparecieron los EV argentinos, de Sonolink. Salvo el hierro, todo lo demás era importado, luego llegaron a traer la matricería para inyectar las campanas de fundición de aluminio. Al principio andaban bien, pero eran de menor potencia y rendimiento SPL que los clones que hacíamos nosotros porque tenían un imán mucho más chico (190/19 contra el 200/24 nuestro). Sin embargo, llevaban el logo EV en el copo, y eso fue definitorio en aquella triste Argentina snob-marquista-todo-por-dos-pesos. Así que solamente un puñado de clientes sonidistas, realmente conocedores, y muchos aficionados que compraban para su uso personal, seguían fieles a la marca. Los comercios volvieron su atención a lo más fácil, las marcas importadas, con exóticos y fulgurantes embalajes que destacaban mejor en las vidrieras y estanterías, y se nos dificultó muchísimo la comercialización. Afortunadamente, y muy agradecidos estábamos por eso, el interior de la Argentina, más lejano a los espejitos de colores que brillaban en Buenos Aires, nos seguía comprando con bastante regularidad.

Si nos afectó EV? Claro que sí, cada parlante que ellos vendían achicaba el mercado para nosotros. Pero cuando Leea desapareció se ve que se empezaron a tomar ciertas libertades en cuanto a la calidad, y poco después perdieron la licencia EV. Ahora fabrican bajo otra marca.

Cruz, me alegro que te hayas incorporado al club, veo que tenes muy clara la historia y los modelos de los primeros tiempos, bienvenido. Y qué paradójico que en el festival de Cosquín, tal vez la principal fiesta de nuestro flolklore, la excusa haya sido que querían "sonido más rockero", jeje...


----------



## cruz de malta

Desde mi punto de vista,en su momento LEEA cometio algunos errores que a la postre le fueron costosos.
          Cuando aparecieron los EV nacionales,LEEA vendia el 15 160,de buena respuesta,pero de menor manejo de potencia y sobre todo menor SPL pero ,lo que era  mas serio,fragil.Yo tenia en servicio mas de 50 de ellos y las reparaciones resultaban frecuentes con el agravante que el servicio que brindaba LEEA no era bueno en cuanto a los tiempos,sobre todo para los clientes del pais que no fuera Buenos Aires.
          Fue tambien por esta razon entre otras que opte por empezar a usar los EV.Desde el punto de vista de las fallas el problema practicamente se termino con el cambio,aun tengo en servicio muchos de ellos con los conos originales.
         Cuando LEEA empezo a producir la nueva linea,quizas fue tarde,pues muchos como yo ya habiamos hecho inversiones y no era facil volver.
         Tengo la tranquilidad de haber realizado el cambio luego de muchos reclamos efectuados tanto al Ing Ladislao Hnilo como al señor Julio Mabragaña.
         Confieso que fue doloroso abandonar Leea,tanto por razones afectivas como ideologicas (el apoyo a la industria nacional).
         Con relacion al Ingeniero Hnilo,puedo decir que en todo momento reconocia el problema,ademas que cada charla con el era una catedra de electroacustica donde siempre encontre la respuesta precisa y las soluciones que necesitaba.
         Otro producto que en su momento brindo una solucion fue la unidad de alta frecuencia LE 908 AL.Fue desarrollada a partir del diafragma original ALTEC con mecanica nacional.En su momento (años 85) fue de gran impacto,pues daba la prestacion del producto original a mucho menor costo.Sin embago tenia problemas,las soldaduras entre la colilla y bobina fallaban en muchos casos y las reparaciones como siempre tardaban.En un momento tuve que importar los diafragmas para mantener en servicio las unidades.
         Luego este producto comenzo a fabricarse con otros diafragmas pero ya no era igual.
         En su momento,cuando LEEA comenzo con la importacion de JBL (año 89) adquiri una buena cantidad de unidades JBL 2445 que termino con los problemas que tenia con las 908.Por supuesto que existia un abismo entre los dos productos,tanto de precio como de calidad.
         Cabe destacar que el precio al que LEEA vendia las 2445 era apenas mayor que loque costaban en EEUU lo cual no evidentemente demostraba esfuerzo por brindar soluciones.
         Sin embargo,como todo lo bueno,duro poco,como ya lo explicara JORGEFER.El deseo,segun me comento el Ing Hnilo era de conseguir por parte de JBL una licencia para fabricar,lo que no se obtuvo,en cambio si la exigencia de importar volumenes que estaban fuera del alcance de LEEA.
         Bueno,esto muestra que realmente habia dificultades,aunque no por esto cuando recibi la carta donde se me informaciónrmaba del cierre definitivo de LEEA senti un gran dolor y desde ese momento no pude pasar nunca mas por frente el edificio de Av del Tejar donde funciono y motivo,en etapas de mi niñez,de grandes alegrias cuando mi padre y mi tio me llevaban de visita.
         Quedan los recuerdos como este que espero que ayuden a entender un proceso que no fue solo de una fabrica sino de un proyecto de pais que se frustro.


----------



## jorgefer

Fue el Ing Hnilo, con quien habíamos tenido muchos años de excelente relación profesional, quien me recomendó a la dirección de Leea al momento hacerme cargo del área técnica. Si bien en los primeros tiempos tuve que salir a encarar otros problemas, una de las tareas que luego me encomendaron fue el desarrollo de un parlante de 15" para la línea profesional que estuviera a tono de las exigencias de alta potencia, rendimiento y confiabilidad del momento. No se había  renovado la línea desde el shock y consiguiente achicamiento de fines de los '70, y no hubo un responsable técnico durante varios años, si bien tanto el "Inge" como la gente de producción ponían el pecho como mejor podían.
La idea era tener una línea coherente de 12", 15" y 18", pero lo urgente era el 15". Probablemente la necesidad de Cruz de Malta y muchos otros profesionales de reemplazar al 15/160BF influyó en ésto y contribuyó en buena medida a mi ingreso a Leea - gracias, Cruz...
Luego de alguna experimentación y mucha deliberación, se decidió descartar la línea Altec, que ofrecía el modelo 515, y la JBL por el alto costo, y encarar por clonar la línea EV, comenzando por el EVM15L, de 200W. Pero cualquiera hubiera sido la elección, tenía primero que mejorar nuestras bobinas, que eran de alambre de cobre, y para eso tuve que poner a funcionar en el área de bobinado una excelente máquina japonesa que era la única existente capaz de bobinar cinta de canto. Llevó más de un año y medio de solicitudes de muestras de alambre cinta, bases de kapton y flejes de cobre berilo para las colillas a Japón, un ida y vuelta interminable, y agotadoras pruebas hasta hacernos de todos los materiales de última tecnología que se requerían, mientras entrenábamos al personal en una técnica absolutamente distinta a la que estaban acostumbrados por decenios. Pero al final tuvimos una bobina de 63 mm que trabajaba confiablemente a 250W, siendo la primera vez, que yo sepa, que se pudo desarrollar en el país una bobina de cinta de aluminio de alta potencia producida en serie.
Entonces lanzamos el 15L250-BF y el éxito fue inmediato. Más tarde se pudo llevar a 300W reales y se cambió la denominación a 15-300. Este cambio se hizo a mi pedido, por cuanto las bobinas en ese momento ya eran de 300W a pesar de que garantizábamos 250, pero no lo hice por eso solamente, sino que había ocurrido una de esas situaciones espeluznantes que a veces se dan en la industria: los conos de 12 y 15" que importábamos de USA empezaron a desintegrarse más o menos al año de servicio, y los usuarios comenzaron a mirar con desconfianza a la línea 250.
Después de mucho tirarme de los pelos (todavía tenía algunos) y de ser, digamos, presionado por la dirección, que posiblemente pensaba que estábamos haciendo alguna macana, llegué a la conclusión de que el problema debía estar en el proceso de fabricación del cono y así lo comuniqué. Me miraron con cara de "cómo nosotros le vamos a decir a los americanos que la culpa es de ellos", pero al final y en un gesto que los honra, la firma que nos proveía los conos nos explicó que el problema SÍ era de ellos. Habían recibido orden del gobierno, a través de nuevas reglamentaciones, de cambiar el proceso de fabricación de los conos, que incluía solventes y adhesivos ahora prohibidos, para bajar el impacto ambiental. Ellos lo habían hecho así, y los conos andaban bien (yo tampoco había observado ninguna anomalía en las mediciones) pero al cabo de un tiempo se encontraron conque sufrían una seria y violenta degradación. Éste problema lo tuvo también EV americana, según nos dijeron. Nos reconocieron la partida defectuosa, pero Leea tuvo que cubrir por mucho tiempo el problema de las reparaciones, porque resolvimos hacernos cargo aún pasado el año de garantía. Fue una pérdida considerable, no sólo en tiempo y dinero, sino lo que es peor en prestigio, por eso me pareció adecuado cambiar también la denominación del parlante, y justo coincidió con el aumento de potencia, vino bien.
Las partidas nuevas tardaron bastante tiempo, y mientras tanto no salió un parlante ni una reparación más con los conos defectuosos. También hubo problemas con el abastecimiento de los materiales de las bobinas, llegamos a estar varios meses con faltantes.
Por supuesto que estas cosas eran ignoradas por el público, a veces la imagen era la de que éramos muy ineficientes, y creo que está bien que haya sido así, realmente teníamos problemas. Pero siempre estábamos detrás de dar lo mejor, no por salir de un compromiso poníamos en riesgo la calidad, era un sentimiento de todos, no una orden de nadie. 
Bueno, se va largo y hay solcito, si les interesa luego la sigo.


----------



## arielh

Hola a todos, encontré este foro por recomendación de Cruz de Malta, ya que somos viejos conocidos.
Yo también soy usuario de LEEA, tengo en uso 2 12-150BE acompañados por 2 908, en sendos monitores de piso, en mi empresita de audio.
A los parlantes los conseguí nuevos en el año 2001, y los drivers, unos años después, se los compré a un colega, el cual se los había comprado a Cruz.
Estos monitores con éstos componentes me han dado sólo satisfacciones, y además han sorprendido a más de un artista y "sonidista" conocido (no me creen cuando les digo que tienen LEEA), y se lucen muy bién en trabajos tan finos como el Festival Nacional de Tango de La Falda.
También lamento el cierre de la fábrica, pero coincido en el pensamiento de que reaccionaron un poco tarde a las demandas que había en su momento.


----------



## POLI

Creo que este es el lugar correcto para evacuar una duda, a ver quien me la puede responder , Encontre guardaditos en un cajon del lugar donde hago sonido tres microfonos LEEA en muy buen estado , me dije a mi mismo , estos los tengo que probar!! pero.... Caramba ... Y esta ficha de m... ??? tiene atras una ficha muy similar a  una canon pero con cuatro pines en vez de tres y no tienen idea donde estan los cables con sus respectivas fichas... tienen un cable mas adentro? pueden ser dinamicos o condenser ?? Escucho a quienes saben del tema...


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli:
 Son de algunos de estos dos modelos? Yo tengo dos practricamente sin uso que se los presté a un amigo que hace sonido, está mas que chocho con una respuesta identica a los Shure M58. Si es así, me fijo y te contesto.

Un abrazo

Poli:
 Te adjunto unas del LE89, por si las fotos te son de utilidad.

Aquí van,.....las habia perdido en la respuesta.


----------



## Pepeluí

Jorgefer:
Vos que estuvistes en la cocina del ruido groso (Leea), cuando se comercializaban las bocinas Mantaray, eran de fabricación Leea ó eran Altec comercializadas por Leea?. Las escuché como instalación fija en un boliche de Mardel (Sunset) por el año 80 y era increíble la claridad y penetración que tenían. Es para desaznarme.
Muchas gracias,


----------



## POLI

Pepe , Son iguales a los de la primera foto , tienen una ficha como con rosquita y cuatro pines en vez de tres como el cannon, con respecto al resto , conte por ahi en este post que hablando con un sonidista ya de muchos años en la profesion (tenia como cuarenti pico largos ) contaba que antes ponian los Mic LEEA a laburar y dejaba los shure de respaldo. No me acuerdo que me dijo pero la cuestion era que el sonido le gustaba mas.


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli:
El modelo es LE85 y testee el cable y van dos patas al (+) del plug y dos al (-), el plug es mono. Es Dinamico-200-20k con selector de impedancia.

Espero te sirva de algo. Por ahí la gente que esta en el foro en sonido te pueda aportar algún dato técnico más especifico.

Poli:
Aca va el conector


----------



## jorgefer

Pepeluí:
Manta-Ray, blasphemy... Así decían los mismos de Altec. Un extraño engendro, facetado, inusual para los que teníamos los ojos acostumbrados a las airosas y suaves curvas de casi todas las demás bocinas. Por ejemplo, las birradiales de JBL, con sus gargantas circulares y sus contornos redondeados... en un desfile de bocinas, las manta hubieran salido últimas, aunque las vistieras de caoba lustrada.
Tienen garganta de ranura vertical, una robusta pieza de fundición de aluminio, y la bocina la hacíamos de madera, aunque también vi algunas de chapa. Me tocó terminar de poner a punto la versión madera – fui un dolor de cabeza para el carpintero - pero salieron andando bien. Recuerdo que, de puro curioso, tomé unas polares de la garganta sola, sin la bocina, porque vista de frente pintaba a tweeter de difracción, y efectivamente resultó así porque cubría un ángulo horizontal de 180° hasta la frecuencia más alta del driver, increíble. 
Estas bocinas tienen un sonido agradable en el rango medio, es que cubren el rango de la voz humana casi completo y sin altibajos, los sistemas suenan con ellas muy transparentes. Influye también el hecho de que son para driver de 2” que en general son de mejor calidad que los más chicos, era una gloria escucharlas con la 2445 JBL o con su clon Leea 2440, que tienen diafragma de titanio de 4”. 
Igual, yo creo que su buen desempeño está dado no tanto por su forma como por su tamaño, tienen rendimientos muy altos hasta frecuencias bastante bajas. De todos modos no se hicieron muchas, eran muy caras y requerían drivers también caros.
No sé si se vendieron Altec originales.

Poli:
El modelo de la primera foto de Pepeluí es el LE-85. Es de impedancia alta y baja, conmutable por llave. Las conexiones las podes deducir perfectamente con un simple tester midiendo la resistencia entre patas y cuerpo metálico, no tengo ese dato. Bueno, veo que él ya te las pasó. 
La segunda foto es de un LE-83, el más económico de la serie. Las tres últimas corresponden a un LE-89A/B, el mejor de todos. Son dinámicos, no hubo en Leea modelos a condensador, aunque hubo varios electrets, yo tengo un LEC-922 estéreo que anda muy bien, una joyita. Por supuesto, eran casi totalmente importados. El 922 me lo dio Julio, el presidente de la compañía. Yo recién había ingresado, fui a pedirle descuento porque quería comprar uno y me lo regaló, la verdad que me sorprendió, fue un lindo gesto de bienvenida.

Últimamente se me dio por comprar algunas antiguallas que siempre me gustaron, las conseguí por Mercado Libre. Por ejemplo unos 812RE de alnico, unos tweeters de cono HF4048, un corbatero LEC-901 que uso para mediciones, y un corbatero LE80A que es un caño, lo usaban en el antiguo canal 7 para entrevistas. Un amigo lo probó con una armónica y se quedó loco, me lo quería comprar a toda costa pero, viejo, hay cosas que no se venden...

Cuando la fábrica estaba en su apogeo, había una sección dedicada exclusivamente a la micromecánica, le llamaban _la pecera_ porque adentro se movían como 20 o 25 operarios detrás de una gran pared de cristales. Tenía un enorme sistema de aire acondicionado central y filtros de aire, el área estaba aislada para impedir la entrada de polvo. Ahí se fabricaron las cápsulas magnéticas para tocadiscos y las unidades para micrófonos, y creo que también partes de los conectores XLR que se usaban en ellos. Si se fijan en la foto del instrumental del laboratorio que subí, van a ver que en las verticales de la estantería hay una serie de terminales hembra redondos que se usaban para interconectar los aparatos y también un par de machos con sus cables, eran todos XLR Leea y funcionaron a la perfección los treinta y pico de años que estuvieron en servicio. 

El micrófono más conocido y apreciado en las últimas épocas, el LE 89A/B, sonaba muy bien, éste era el que algunos preferían antes que al SM58 de Shure, pero ya la cápsula era japonesa, ya no existía la Pecera. Pero, eso sí, vendíamos los mejores conectores del mundo. Claro... Neutrik... qué se le va a hacer. Ya no iba más la sustitución de importaciones, ahora era la sustitución POR importaciones.

Por eso algunos comentarios me causan cierta tristeza, como eso de que no reaccionamos a tiempo... Seguramente nos faltó el genio salvador que con su gran creatividad nos hubiera liderado al triunfo pero, saben Uds. con lo que teníamos que luchar? Creo que quien no estuvo en la cosa ni lo puede imaginar, las presiones daban directamente para cerrar la fábrica, echar a la gente y dedicarse a importar, para eso estaba diseñada toda la economía. Algunos que lo hicieron así lograron sobrevivir, tal vez en eso sí estuvimos lentos: perseveramos en fabricar y en plena malaria desarrollamos la nueva línea de parlantes profesionales con todos los inconvenientes que ya conté, rediseñamos las bocinas para P.A. dándoles mayor rendimiento y creamos drivers nuevos más confiables para ellas, incorporamos nuevas unidades de medios, tweeters bala y birradiales, diseñamos filtros divisores de frecuencia de la mejor calidad, con bobinas núcleo de aire, capacitores no electrolíticos y pendientes de hasta 18 dB/octava.  Y los gabinetes profesionales eran de lo mejor que podía conseguirse en el país, tanto por su diseño como por su construcción. Los que nos acompañaron con las líneas 150, 250 y 300 pudieron luego servirse de la línea 600, que salió sobre el final y competía con los mejores, pero todo tiene un límite, la fábrica se endeudó y al fin quebró. Yo no soy de los que compartía todos los puntos de vista de la dirección, muy al contrario, había divergencias, pero no por eso les voy a echar la culpa de todo lo que pasó. Si no fuimos más rápidos en buena parte se debió a que ya no teníamos recursos, es más sencillo cuando tenés plata.  Pero por lo menos caímos peleando, en la parte que me toca no me arrepiento.


----------



## Pepeluí

Jorgefer:
Es un gusto leer tus entradas, ver con la profesionalidad que tratas los temas y reconocer en tus lineas el amor que tenés por tu profesión, que mas allás del trabajo se transparenta que hay vocación de verdad. Yo no tengo nada profesionalmente con esto (trabajo en distribución de gas hace 36 años y vengo de Gas del Estado) y vi lamentablemente como se destruyó la industria nacional y las empresas del estado, que con sus cosas buenas y malas tenían capacitación técnica excelente, pero el plan extranjerizante liquidó sistematicamente a ellas, comenzó con MH y terminó con el inombrable. Lo mío es simplemente hobby, pero de esos que ocupan todas las horas libres y cuando hay sonido de por medio, cala mas hondo. A Leea lo descubrí a los 16 años en un boliche de adolescentes que todavía persiste (Caribbean-Mar del Plata) que tenía en la pista principal dos bafles Onken con Leea 15-150. Para poder verlos tuve que ir un sabado a la tarde antes que habrieran y me dejaron verlos con una escalera de ayuda dado que estaban colgados a 2.5 mts. de altura entre el techo flotante y la losa. Me dejaron tomar la medidas y por supuesto que terminé construyendo un par, y 4 meses juntando billetes para comprar un par de Leea 15-150 (ó 15-160 no recuerdo bien) y 2 HDF40, nada baratos, pero lo barato esa Audifiel. Todavía existen y funcionan en la casa de mis viejos (allí quedaron para el tango, folklore y los discos de Ray Coniff de la vieja). En elgunos de nosotros Leea va mas allá de de una marca, es algo que se lleva bajo la piel. 
Gracias por tu tiempo en este foro.


----------



## POLI

Pepe gracias por los datos , voy a investigarlos bien y si las fichas son esas mismas voy a ver que adapto para probarlos. Los LEEA's que viste me animo a decir que eran los 15 160 BF con bobina de 75mm de aluminio , creo que el modelo 15 150 BF ya con bobina de Kapton de 63mm fue muy posterior, seguarmente lo sabras mejor que yo pero lo cuento porque pasaron por mis manos los dos modelos aún conservo los 160BF con bobina de 75mm , la campana es bien althec con los nervios posteriores contra la cara de asiento que tanto joden si los queres montar con el parlante por delante del bafle y que despues se elimino.

 Jorgefer , mis respetos y felicitaciones , a eso es a lo que me referia cuando critacaba a otras marcas por prostituirse con basura china o lo que mas redituable les resultara , Con LEEA se lucho hasta el final pero hoy siento el orgullo de que fue una empresa Argentina.Los conectores cannon LEEA los vi el año pasado porque estaban con cables de conexion para instrumental de medicion de los que habia en la fabrica y me enamore pero desgraciadamente son reliquias que no estan a la venta. Si alguien encuentra por ahi en algun local arrumbados avise....  
Jorgefer , Pudiste ver el video que subieron a yuotube de LEEA ??


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli:
 Sí tenés razon, son los de campana tipo Altec con soportes con nervaduras, color verde martillado y la campana plástica tapa conjunto magnético color blanco marfil. Que fierro y que bajo flotante (no tenían golpe, el sonido parecía que quedaba flotando en todo el ambiente) y estaban amplificadas con Mac Hintosh valvular......y bandejas Garrard y capsulas Shure M-44C, puas de diamante.......que CD ni MP3....Vinilo gratis (exclusive for disc jockey) que mandaban las grabadoreas de muestra, pañito para sacar la pelusa y polvito; y tocarlo con los dedos indice para que no se engrasen y mucho menos que se rayen. Lo malo que con el uso se escuchaba el cascoteo. Menos tecnología, pero mas ingenio. En esa época cuando entrabas a un negocio de repuestos electronica se respiraba el olor a resina y estaño, hoy el olor es a desodorante de ambientes.

Un abrazo, (que grande Poli que tenes nada mas que 29) te los cambio por un equipo completo Nakamichi y un par de 18-600-


----------



## jorgefer

Poli, creo que si buscas un poco vas a encontrar los conectores para los LE-85, no hace mucho los vi en alguna casa de electrónica en el centro.
El video está bueno, me pareció bien hecho, se ve que el chico es un fan y se tomó el trabajo con amor. También hay otro de alguien que desembaló en cámara un par de 1012RE sin uso, casi parece una ceremonia ritual, muy interesante. Hay que ver lo que suenan esos parlantitos, son geniales. 

Un rubro en el cual Leea sobresalió, aunque no era tal vez lo más apreciado, fue en los parlantes de rango extendido de todos los tamaños. Particularmente me gustaron el 812RE, el 690RE y el 1222XE. Todos eran de muy baja potencia, bobinas y conos de gran rendimiento, suspensiones livianas con Fs bastante bajas, eran algo delicados. La excepción a la regla era tal vez el 690RE, sin duda el mejor parlante para coche que se fabricó en Argentina. Era muy resistente, la campana estaba inyectada en zamag y posteriormente en aluminio, aguantaba muy bien el trato duro del automóvil. Con un par de ésos y un buen estéreo eras Gardel... 
A comienzos de los '80 tuve un negocio de autoradio y pude compararlos con los  Pioneer, Jensen, Beltek y otros por el estilo: les pasaba el trapo a todos. Siempre lo recomendaba, lástima que en ese momento se entregaban con cuentagotas, cómo renegaba con el vendedor, nunca lo solucionaron. Eran caros, costaba venderlos porque ese mercado es muy marquista, pero todos se iban encantados.  El cono original era japonés y tenía la particularidad de que la suspensión era una media caña hacia adentro, pero no de foam, era de tela blanca. Después hubo que cambiarlo porque dejaron de vendernos ese cono, lo usaba Pioneer.
Era una línea, hubo coaxiales y triaxiales, pero no andaban tan bien como los RE. 

En cuanto al 1222, fue el parlante más vendido, llegaron a hacerse miles por mes cuando Leea tenía 200 empleados (al cierre éramos 40). 

Particularmente usé muchos 812RE en equipos para guitarra. Éste y el 1012RE no tenían el doble cono difusor de agudos, para mí el sonido es más claro en los medios aunque no lleguen tan arriba como los que traen el difusor.


----------



## POLI

Pepeluí dijo:


> Poli:
> 
> Un abrazo, (que grande Poli que tenes nada mas que 29) te los cambio por un equipo completo Nakamichi y un par de 18-600-



 Pepe realmente si bien es ese modelo es de los parlantes mas cascoteados que tengo ya tienen sus años aunque creo que aún estan con la bobina original porque es la de aluminio , yo los compre usados cuando empeze a pasar musica y ya en ese entonces estaban maltratados pero aun siguen funcionando lo que si a uno se le cambo el cono forzosamente ya que en un traslado se undio la reja y no nos dimos cuenta para el final  de la fisesta el cono estaba hecho fruta... En serio tenes 18" 600 ?? me hago pipi  ...cuando compre los 15" 300 por allá en el 95 veia los 18" 600w y se me hacia agua la boca ... me acuerdo que a diferencia de los 15" 600 traian el copito con el logo de LEEA en  rojo , les cuento por si alguno se acuerda que los 15 los compre en una casa que estaba en el subsuelo de la linea c de subtes en constitucion , de yapa el tipo nos regalo unos 2002 Motorola que hasta el dia de hoy andan bien , Los pague 220$ c/u , que calculo que seria el equivalente hoy a 220u$S u 810$ hoy me arrepiento de no haber ido hasta la fabrica y haberlos comprado ahi para tener la oportunidad de conocerla...

* La excepción a la regla era tal vez el 690RE, sin duda el mejor parlante para coche que se fabricó en Argentina. Era muy resistente, la campana estaba inyectada en zamag y posteriormente en aluminio, aguantaba muy bien el trato duro del automóvil. Con un par de ésos y un buen estéreo eras Gardel... 
A comienzos de los '80 tuve un negocio de autoradio y pude compararlos con los  Pioneer, Jensen, Beltek y otros por el estilo: les pasaba el trapo a todos. 

*No tengo la mas minima idea de cual es ese modelo , alguien tiene fotos ??  eran  6" o 6x9 , los voy a rastrear a ver si consigo un par ...

_* En cuanto al 1222, fue el parlante más vendido, llegaron a hacerse miles por mes cuando Leea tenía 200 empleados (al cierre éramos 40). 

*_Me hablaron de 17000 anuales en la decada del 70  solo del 1222


Aca les dejo dos modelos linea automotor , pero ni idea si seran estos .


----------



## jorgefer

Poli, los 690RE son 6x9, son los de la foto de la izquierda. Los redondos de la derecha me parece que son 812RE, sin la tapa del imán y con un cono que no es original.
Me habían contado que se llegaron a fabricar 12.000 parlantes mensuales y de esos unos 2000 o más serían 1222. 
Estas cantidades no son nada comparadas con lo que producen las fábricas importantes del mundo, selenium debe andar en un millón. Aun una empresa como Funken (Audifiel) debe estar entre 50 y 100.000 mensuales, ellos proveen a la industria automotor.  Claro que no son todos parlantes de 12" HiFi...


----------



## arielh

Un par de preguntas para jorgefer:
En algún modelo de LEEA se aplicaron técnicas como el anillo en corto sobre el perno del circuito magnético, o el entre hierro simétrico, todo para disminuir la distorsión de segundo armónico?
Y las cápsulas magnéticas LEEA sonaban bárbaro, pero además estaban las LeSon que eran idénticas, al menos por fuera, aunque de otro color. Se las compraban a ustedes?


----------



## Pepeluí

No..... ni el Nakamichi, pero si es por cambiar por los 29, salgo mañana mkismo a buscarlos, azunque tenga que vender el perroy  la bruja. Temgo 2 15-150 BF en dos Karlson que me los dejan escuchar de vez en cuando en la casa de mi hija (ya desistí en recuperarlos). Tengo dos Emave 15-400 L en cajas de 145 L, me gustan pero si puedo volver a conseguir dos Leea 15-150; no lo pienso dos veces y los reemplazo.


----------



## jorgefer

ARIELH:
El anillo en corto se aplicó en algunos RE para mantener baja la impedancia en alta frecuencia y así aumentar el alcance en los agudos. Tengo presente el 12/100RE que era un 12" con una muy ligera bobina de 3". El perno central estaba encapsulado en cobre. Creo que la versión para guitarra eléctrica también lo tenía.
Supongo que por entrehierro simétrico te referis al perno de perfil T. Eso se aplicó en algunos drivers, por ejemplo en las PM 40 y 60. Era para disminuir el flujo de dispersión y aumentar el rendimiento, de paso se simetrizaba el campo.
No creo que le vendiéramos a Leson, pero seguramente ambos nos proveíamos de la misma fuente japonesa para algunos materiales, no había en el mundo tanto para elegir.
Uno de los empleados viejos me contó que en la _pecera_ había una máquina con un transporte por vibración para poner en posición las puntitas de zafiro en la operación de montaje  de esas puntas al tubito hueco de aluminio que oficiaba de soporte, el _estilo_. Trabajaban con aparatos ópticos, incluso en las bobinas, porque el alambre que usaban para el bobinado era invisible a simple vista. Toda la sección se perdió en el primer achicamiento, cuando se dejaron de fabricar las cápsulas magnéticas y las unidades para micrófono, con sus diafragmas, bobinas y transformadores de impedancia. Casi todos esos operarios y operarias altamente entrenados se quedaron sin trabajo. Posiblemente si Leson lo hubiese sabido, se los hubiera llevado.


----------



## arielh

Jorge, es cierto lo de la gente, no me cabe ninguna duda.
En cuanto a las 908 y 909, al principio la 908 tenía difragmas Altec que luego cambiaron por otros,en la 909 qué diafragma tenían?

Zeta: No descalifiques a Audifiel, ya que es la marca que muchos teníamos como opción a LEEA para armar sistemas HI FI (aún hoy los sigo usando en mi casa), y te puedo decir por ejemplo, que en ensayos comparativos entre cajas con 8BF (el modelo anterior al actual) y 4AF2 contra YAMAHA NS 10 (el monitor de campo cercano más difundido en la historia) los Audifiel arrojaron cifras como por ejemplo distorsión armónica total (medidas con un medidor Neutric) de tan solo 0.9% contra el 1.6% de las Yamaha, ambas excitadas con tono puro entre 80 y 8000 Hz a una tensión de 2.83V (1W ya que las dos cajas son de 8 ohms), y por debajo de 80Hz la Audifiel le ganaba a la Yamaha ya que ésta tiene el corte en ésta frecuencia, y la Audifiel llegaba a 50HZ.
No todo lo que se fabrica es malo y ni todo lo uqe se fabrica es bueno, y si no mirá la abismal diferencia entre la serie EON y los modelos como 2226h/j, y 2426H de JBL. los primeros son una verguenza y los segundos, una auténtita obra de arte (no puse 2446 porque la comparación era entre 15" y Driver de 1").


----------



## jorgefer

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> es verdad, audifiel hace parlantes para automotores, pero ya la marca es una contrariedad(Explico, por las dudas, audi-fiel, fiel???)
> 
> salduso



Audifiel fue siempre la marca con la mejor relación calidad-precio del mercado argentino. Aunque en su momento estuvo Ucoa - que era más antigua que Leea y tenía licencia Jensen - en la fabricación de parlantes HiFi, y estaba en un nivel intermedio de precios, no hizo méritos suficientes en la calidad general de sus productos, si bien tenían algunos muy buenos como aquel 12" con una extraña campana de fundición que andaba bien, era algo más barato que Leea pero más caro que Audifiel.
Si alguna duda te queda sobre la calidad de Audifiel, pensá en porqué las automotrices les compran casi toda la producción. No es solamente porque puedan ser más o menos baratos. El standard de calidad de la industria automotriz es muy alto, tanto en el rendimiento como en la durabilidad de los productos que incorporan a los vehículos. El equipamiento de audio original tiene que sonar muy bien porque están compitiendo con otras marcas, y no pueden fallar, no sea cuestión de que los 0 Km vuelvan a las concesionarias porque no anda alguno de los cuatro parlantitos...


----------



## POLI

Mmmmm.... pero que auto de fabricacion nacional tiene algo que suene relativamente aceptable ??? pergunto porque los que yo eh visto por mas que sean nuevos dejan bastante que desear y no me refiero a potencia , hablo de respuesta , Importados si , escuche varios con equipo de fabrica que suena bastante bien... 
 Ojo solamente pregunto , en base a mi experiencia que es poca alguien escucho un auto de fabricacion de nacional que tenga un sonido bueno recientemente??


----------



## arielh

Poli:
Sonar bien en un auto de serie, es lograr un aceptable nivel de presión con una baja distorción, y lo que es más importante poder contrarestar el tremendo enmascaramiento que produce el ruido interno, además de lo que citaba jorgefer, tienen que aguntar, por ejemplo los que ponen el estéreo al mango, convirtiéndolo en un generador de cuadrada, y el pobre parlantito pasa las de Caín.

Jorgefer:
Con qué trataban las suspensiones de tela de los parlantes de la linea profesional?


----------



## Pepeluí

Muchachos:
Mirando unas fotos, vi que los conos que usa Roberto para re-enconado son los mismos (ó similares) a los que está usando Emave en su producción de 15-400. Estoy equivocado? Por otro lado, los parlantes (woffer & medio) que usaba Audinac en las cajas 747, eran Leea?

Muchas gracias,

En lo que respecta a audiocar, no creo que el usuario común le preste mucha atención a los parlantes de serie con que equipan los vehículos, como tampoco se fijen en que marca de parlante tiene. Los escucha, le gusta ó no y si no andan vuelven a la concecionaria para que se los cambien. En los casos de los 0 km. por ahí es diferente y si entienden algo por ahí les entra la duda. En mi caso, compre una Frontier y les aseguro que los parlantes originales son una bos....carcaza de plástico, max 15 w, 6,5" de diam. buen cono de pulpa, pero cuando los cambié por la rotura de la bobina, los originales salián $ 300 c/u (estan locos y eso que son made in Japan) y como en el mercado son todos chinosquis........me fui a la Ind. Arg. y coloque Audfifiel y para un equipito de 15 w el sonido es aceptable, les puso cuatro 204RE y salen $ 75 c/u en Radio Aceto, si se rompen, tengo el handicap de tres mas por el precio del original. En el vehículo no me gusta ni el tuneado, ni parlantes de 30 pulgadas ni 5000w, solo poder disfrutar de musica durante el viaje.

Un abrazo, y aunque no sean de elevadisima calidad, compremos argentino (cuando hay)


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Pepeluí dijo:


> Muchachos:
> Mirando unas fotos, vi que los conos que usa Roberto para re-enconado son los mismos (ó similares) a los que está usando Emave en su producción de 15-400. Estoy equivocado? Por otro lado, los parlantes (woffer & medio) que usaba Audinac en las cajas 747, eran Leea?
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> En lo que respecta a audiocar, no creo que el usuario común le preste mucha atención a los parlantes de serie con que equipan los vehículos, como tampoco se fijen en que marca de parlante tiene. Los escucha, le gusta ó no y si no andan vuelven a la concecionaria para que se los cambien. En los casos de los 0 km. por ahí es diferente y si entienden algo por ahí les entra la duda. En mi caso, compre una Frontier y les aseguro que los parlantes originales son una bos....carcaza de plástico, max 15 w, 6,5" de diam. buen cono de pulpa, pero cuando los cambié por la rotura de la bobina, los originales salián $ 300 c/u (estan locos y eso que son made in Japan) y como en el mercado son todos chinosquis........me fui a la Ind. Arg. y coloque Audfifiel y para un equipito de 15 w el sonido es aceptable, les puso cuatro 204RE y salen $ 75 c/u en Radio Aceto, si se rompen, tengo el handicap de tres mas por el precio del original. En el vehículo no me gusta ni el tuneado, ni parlantes de 30 pulgadas ni 5000w, solo poder disfrutar de musica durante el viaje.
> 
> Un abrazo, y aunque no sean de elevadisima calidad, compremos argentino (cuando hay)




Que grande che! pusiste la foto de mi Leea reparado por Roberto! el me dijo que les pone conos RDM que son los mismos que usaba Leea.

Que grande el nuevo integrante del foro jorgefer,te llamas Jorge Fernando igual que yo?  muy bueno leer tus lineas.


----------



## jorgefer

ARIELH:
_En cuanto a las 908 y 909, al principio la 908 tenía difragmas Altec que luego cambiaron por otros,en la 909 qué diafragma tenían?_

La 908 comenzó con diafragmas originales Altec. En cierto momento nos "cortaron el chorro" y nos vimos en un problema insoluble. Como había varios temas importantes que resolver en USA, añadimos éste y nos largamos Julio y yo para allá para ver in situ las posibles alternativas. Me fui con todos los calibres de curvatura, el pasa-no pasa de la bobina y del aro de centrado, especificaciones, muestras, etc. Las gestiones con una firma americana proveedora de repuestos y con otra taiwanesa fabricante de bobinas y diafragmas dieron como resultado nuevas fuentes de suministro para diafragmas similares, y tiempos después pude probarlos  en Leea. Resultado de ésto fueron las 909 con bobina de cinta de aluminio y las 901 con bobina de alambre y diafragma de titanio. En ambos casos tuvimos que hacer un acondicionamiento previo de los diafragmas porque había algunos problemas con las dimensiones y la confiabilidad. Había un descarte del orden del 30 a 40%. Pero las que pasaban andaban bien, dentro de las nuevas especificaciones, aunque igual tenían más service que las 908 con diafragma Altec. Pero ese diafragma había dejado de existir para nosotros, solamente nos vendían una cierta cantidad como repuesto.

_Con qué trataban las suspensiones de tela de los parlantes de la linea profesional? _

El tema de la impregnación de la suspensión de borde de los woofers sufrió varias transformadorrmaciones a lo largo de la historia de Leea. En los '70 se fabricaba internamente un producto que andaba bien pero llevaba un procedimiento engorroso y de difícil control. Pero era tan eficiente que un resto de un recipiente que se volcó en el piso de Matricería en esa época, llegó flexible y plástico hasta el final, más de treinta años después, si lo pisabas te dabas cuenta. Después hubo algunas variantes de resultado pasable, y últimamente se preparaba un compuesto con componentes asfálticos que era mejor desde el punto de vista acústico, quedaba por un tiempo algo pegajoso y era difícil de manipular, pero era un amortiguante muy bueno.

Nos estamos armando una fábrica de parlantes? Cualquier cosa mandame un PM y lo charlamos mejor, jeje...


----------



## jorgefer

Pepeluí:

El baffle Audinac 747 tenía un 1264BF y un 650RM. Lo que no eran muy buenos eran los famosos tweeters...

Leea usó conos de dos marcas americanas en su casi totalidad, y en su última época eran Hawley Products y  RDM (Rapid Die and Molding). La línea tipo EV usaba únicamente los HP que eran los mismos que les vendían a EV, según está perfectamente documentado por la misma HP en sus hojas de especificaciones.

Un día, en mis excursiones por el Depósito en busca de elementos útiles para mis experimentos, me topé con un antiguo lote de conos de 15" que no conocía. Parecía muy fuerte, era liso, sin corrugaciones, pero lo que me llamó la atención fue que el ala de tela, que era de un color marrón rojizo, estaba perfectamente plastificada e impermeable. Averiguando sobre el origen de la partida pude ver que era RDM, y que se había comprado por error, no tenía uso asignado. La cantidad era interesante: 500 conos. Pregunté en RDM si estaba aún en producción y me aseguraron que sí, entonces armé algunos prototipos con diversas configuraciones de bobinas, magnetos, suspensión interior, etc y uno de ellos sobresalió netamente sobre el resto por rendimiento, linealidad y alcance. Ese fue el 15-150BE (Bajo Extendido). 

Entusiasmado por el resultado, propuse crear una línea completa con el mismo criterio de diseño, y logré que me trajeran muestras de los conos que elegí de 8, 10 y 12". Y eran todos RDM salvo, al principio, el 12" que se usó un HP por un problema de stock. Me decidí por RDM porque ya tenía resuelto el problema de la impregnación del borde, venían plastificados y andaban muy bien.

Hago un paréntesis para contarles que cuando estuvimos en HP les pregunté sobre la posibilidad de plastificar el ala, pero en ese momento no tenían resuelto el problema de que al almacenar los conos uno sobre otro, como se acostumbra en la industria por razones de economía de espacio, las alas de tela se les pegaban unas con otras. Igual, insistí sobre el tema y me mandaron unas muestras que, si bien venían apiladas, tenían unos aros de papel que separaban las suspensiones para que no se peguen. Pero desaconsejaban el método por caro y poco práctico. Así que me decidí por RDM, que tenía un plastificante no pegajoso sin problemas de almacenamiento.  

Luego, utilizando exactamente la misma bobina de cinta de aluminio de 2", el mismo imán de 147/18, y la misma mecánica general, salvo claro está las campanas, desarrollé los modelos de 12", 10" y 8". Había pequeñas diferencias para adaptar los elementos a cada campana, por ejemplo las suspensiones interiores del 8" y del 10" eran de menor diámetro, igual que los copos, y la base de la bobina era de distinto largo, pero todo el magneto y el bobinado eran idénticos para toda la línea, lo que trajo una gran economía de recursos al permitir optimizar los stocks. 

La línea 150BE fue un desarrollo original, no como alguien dijo por ahí que fue una copia barata de los EV con imán mas chico. Bajo Extendido no significaba más bajos, sino más medios, era "parlante para bajos con gama de frecuencias extendida en medios", ésto era posible por la bobina de cinta de aluminio. No era un rango extendido hasta los agudos. Los 150BE nacieron para ser usados en gabinetes profesionales de dos o más vías, llegaban hasta los 4500/6000Hz según el tamaño, y se podian usar como medios en baffles grandes. Por eso pude desarrollar más tarde el gabinete 1810 que tenía un woofer 18-300 y un medios 10-150, y también el 1508 con el mismo concepto.
Como curiosidad, los primeros quinientos 15-150BE tenían el ala de tela rojiza, pero en todos los que siguieron y en todos los demás modelos la impregnación era negra.

Resumiendo: en líneas generales, la línea pesada tipo EV usaba originalmente conos Hawley, y la línea 150BE usaba los RDM. En los últimos tiempos pudimos incorporar también un cono de 12" desarrollado por un proveedor argentino, de excelente rendimiento.


----------



## arielh

Jorgefer:

Lo de armar parlantes no es mala idea...

 Muy buena la historia de la serie 150BE, yo tuve 15-150BE y la verdad es que los cambié solo cuando me quedé sin fábrica, que parlante!!!
Comparados varias veces con los EVM15B, siempre me convencieron los LEEA.

Lo del tratamiento de las alas de los modelos viejos, recuerdo los 15-160 que lugo de 5 años seguían pegajosas.


----------



## jorgefer

arielh:

El 15L250BF, luego 15-300BF, era nuestra versión del EVM15. Tenían estructuras similares, con el mismo cono HP y bobina de cinta de aluminio de 63mm, salvo que los nuestros tenían un magneto mucho más grande. Esos son los modelos que podrían compararse.
 La bobina de los nuestros tenía una impedancia 15% mayor que el EV, que era demasiado baja, por eso le daban tan bien al EV las mediciones de sensibilidad. Con esa característica y el imán cerca del 40% más pesado que el de EV, los nuestros tenían mayor rendimiento y al mismo tiempo cargaban menos al amplificador. Esa decisión contribuyó a la confiabilidad de la línea.

El15-150BE es completamente distinto, con cono RDM, bobina de 51mm y el magneto pesaba la mitad, no se puede comparar con un EVM. 

Para aclararlo un poco, tiro algunos datos:
Línea *EVM* y *EVM Pro-Line*: imán 190/19, bobina 63mm, conos HP.
Línea *Leea 250*, *300* y *400BF*: imán 200/24, bobina de 63mm, conos HP.
Línea *Leea 150BE*: imán 147/18, bobina de 51mm, conos RDM.
Todos usaban bobina de cinta de aluminio. Al principio tenian former de kapton y luego de fibra de vidrio. Apareció un proveedor local, ARE, con muy buenas bobinas de fibra, era nuestra fuente alternativa y, cerca del cierre, cuando ya nos estabamos achicando, desapareció la sección bobinas y pasó a ser único proveedor.
La línea *600BF* que apareció al final, tenía imán 200/24 y bobina de cinta de cobre de 76mm. Solamente se hicieron en 15" y 18".

También observo alguna confusión entre los modelos 15-150BE y 15-160BF. 
El 15-160 era un modelo de la vieja línea, tenía imán de 169mm y bobina de 76mm (3"). La bobina era común, de alambre de cobre sobre former de aluminio. Nada que ver con los mencionados antes, pero era un woofer excelente, con Fs más baja,  y Fmax del orden de 1KHz, woofer neto, sin medios, un bicho más convencional.


----------



## Pepeluí

Jorgefer:
Los conos que tenían problemas admitidos por el fabricante, son éstos ?


----------



## jorgefer

Pepeluí:

No, ése es el problema común de las alas de foam, el poliuretano tiene una vida útil limitada y se degrada en unos años. Por eso no tiene cabida en las líneas para uso profesional ni para instrumentos musicales, en esos casos se prefiere la durabilidad del tipico "acordeón" de tela por sobre la frecuencia de resonancia más baja que permiten los bordes de foam, espuma de poliuretano. Se hicieron muchos intentos por solucionar el problema de los foams, pero tarde o temprano se degradan. En la última década se reemplazan por bordes de caucho no poroso que andan muy bien para hi-fi (Hi End??) pero son más pesados y por lo tanto sufre mucho el rendimiento SPL. Pero en ese mercado, así como en el automotriz, la cosa se soluciona con amplificador de algunos gigawatts y listo, total ahora los watts de estado sólido son baratos.

El problema de los conos que se pulverizaban apareció en una sola partida HP de fines de los '80, y no se repitió. Lo que se degradaba era el cartón. Afectó a la línea 250BF y algún otro modelo, creo que hubo algunos 8-150 que también lo sufrieron al haberse usado esos conos en forma alternativa.


----------



## arielh

Jorgefer:

 Tenía bien clara las diferencias, a lo que me refería es a que el 15-150BE siempre me gustó más que el EVM, y lo del 15-160BF, era para comentar el tema referido al tratamiento del ala, que después de mucho tiempo, seguía pegajosa.

Lamentablemente, nunca pude acceder a tiempo a las series 250/300 o 600.

En qué año dejaron de vender los A4, A7 y 816?


----------



## jorgefer

arielh dijo:


> Jorgefer:
> 
> En qué año dejaron de vender los A4, A7 y 816?



No recuerdo que se hayan dejado de fabricar. Si nos lo encargaban, los fabricábamos. El A4 y el A2 tenían uso casi exclusivamente en cines y prácticamente cesó la demanda en los '80. El A7 duró un poco más, pero era demasiado voluminoso y pesado, solo lo pedían de vez en cuando para instalaciones fijas. El 816 tenía mucha salida, era uno de los baffles más impuestos. Normalmente se usaba junto con un gabinete suplementario llamado "Módulo A" que contenía una bocina 821 con una unidad del tipo 908 ó 909 y cuatro tweeters piezo 2001. También había un modelo 8160, muy pedido, que integraba esos elementos en un solo gabinete.


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:


> arielh:
> 
> * También observo alguna confusión entre los modelos 15-150BE y 15-160BF.
> El 15-160 era un modelo de la vieja línea, tenía imán de 169mm y bobina de 76mm (3"). La bobina era común, de alambre de cobre sobre former de aluminio. Nada que ver con los mencionados antes, pero era un woofer excelente, con Fs más baja,  y Fmax del orden de 1KHz, woofer neto, sin medios, un bicho más convencional.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Jorgefer: Pude ser tambien menor sensibilidad tambien por parte de los 15 160BF?? Tuve la oportunidad de probar los dos y la sensibilidad del 15 150 bf era una cosa impresionante , ahora la del 15 160bf , es como que le falta , partiendo de la base que las bobinas no se si son originales en los 160 pero me dan una resistencia en continua de 7,6 contra los 5,1 + o - de los 150 , Ya se que la resistencia en CC no tiene que ver con la impedancia a las diferentes frecuencias pero si forma parte importante de ella .
> 
> Por otra parte impecable el nivel de detalles que aportas sobre las diferentes variantes en los conos con los cuales se equipaba a los parlantes y las bobinas , gracias por compartirlo con nosotros , si alguna vez te decidis a escribir un libro de acustica por favor guarda la primer copia para mi , que tanta experiencia no caiga en saco roto ...  Lo crean o no , fabricaron de los mejores parlantes que se han fabricado  , junto con otras grandes no ? pero gran parte de eso veo que es gracias a vos , por eso mis felicitaciones por tales resultados ; ya sea por vocacion , amor al audio o trabajo , sus resultados merecen mis aplausos.
> 
> PEPE: ese LEEA 12" 70 lo commpraste en ML no ??? estuve a punto de comprarlo pero en realidad lo que busco es la parejita de mi cox 12 50 que hasta ahora no aparece...


----------



## arielh

Jorgefer:

Vos sabés que tuve la oportunidad de escuchar un A4, fué una que estaba en buenas condiciones pero sin parlantes, entonces le puse dos 15-150 para ver qué pasaba, yo ya tenía los buenos comentarios de esa caja (cajosonoooononnnnnnnn......), había leído mucho sobre ellas en bibliografrá de cine (por ej. el manual de instalación de Dolby), pero nunca las había podido escuchar.
Cuando la puse en marcha...... Nunca escuché graves tan limpios y profundos en los 18 años que llevo en ésto, ni siquiera en cines con todo JBL, además del terrible rendimiento que tenía. Ahora estamos con los line array, pero con dos de esas por lado, papito..., que se hagan agua los helados.
Lo único que pude medir fué la respuesta a 10M, con un analizador Audicontrol, corte en 45HZ, plano hasta 2500Hz, obviamente el cruce hay que hacerlo en 500Hz por el cierre en el plano horizontal del ángulo de radiación, y usar drivers muy buenos para que aguanten el manejo de potencia para equiparar a la caja de graves.
Creo que el diseñador fue Jhon Hilliard, en ALTEC, en la década del 40, un genio.


----------



## jorgefer

POLI:

_Pude ser tambien menor sensibilidad tambien por parte de los 15 160BF?? Tuve la oportunidad de probar los dos y la sensibilidad del 15 150 bf era una cosa impresionante , ahora la del 15 160bf , es como que le falta , partiendo de la base que las bobinas no se si son originales en los 160 pero me dan una resistencia en continua de 7,6 contra los 5,1 + o - de los 150 , Ya se que la resistencia en CC no tiene que ver con la impedancia a las diferentes frecuencias pero si forma parte importante de ella .
_
El 15/160BF tenía menos sensibilidad que el 15-150BE. Las características de un parlante surgen de un compromiso entre las diversas constantes físicas elegidas en el diseño. El 15160BF tenía bobina más larga y de mayor diámetro que el 15150BE, el doble de superficie, diferencia que no alcanzaba a ser compensada por la diferencia de tamaño de los imanes. Además era de alambre de cobre, mucho más pesada que la moderna bobina de cinta de aluminio del 15150BE, que además aprovechaba mejor el campo magnético. En compensación, los graves del 15160BF eran más "redondos", con escaso contenido armónico, y la Fs era más baja. El precio pagado era su menor rendimiento. También es cierto que la impedancia era más alta, lo que conspiraba contra la sensibilidad aparente, medida a tensión constante de 2,83Vef para los parlantes de 8 ohms. Tengamos en cuenta que era un modelo MUY anterior, respondía a las necesidades de la época.

Casi todos los datos que aporto son extraídos, a veces muy trabajosamente, de mi escasa memoria en la cual ya no confío demasiado, así que pido a todos quienes tengan en sus manos modelos en estado original o tengan datos que consideren más precisos, que me vayan corrigiendo para así poder recopilar esta historia de la manera más fiel posible. 
Sobre el libro que reclamas, ya ha sido escrito uno que tiene mucho de Leea, ya que fue ilustrado por el antiguo dibujante publicitario de la empresa, es sobre técnicas acústicas. El hombre lo ilustró usando los dibujos que hizo de nuestros parlantes, sin ninguna autorización expresa, pero un día en una charla me lo comentó, como disculpándose y aliviando su conciencia... Me mostró parte del libro, yo simplemente lo felicité por el trabajo, me pareció muy interesante y se notaba que quien lo hizo tenía puesta la camiseta de Leea. No recuerdo el autor, si puedo ubicar algún dato, lo subo. Si alguien conoció un libro de acústica ilustrado con fotos y dibujos de productos Leea, por favor avise.


----------



## Pepeluí

PEPE: ese LEEA 12" 70 lo commpraste en ML no ??? estuve a punto de comprarlo pero en realidad lo que busco es la parejita de mi cox 12 50 que hasta ahora no aparece...
Poli: Nó, urgando en la web (porque tengo casi todas las fotos de Leea que andan dando vuelta) lo encontré y me acordé lo que había escrito Jorgefer sobre los conos, pero este no tenía nada que ver. No tengo 1270, pero si los he tocado, escuchado y trabajado y te aseguro que nunca te dejan a pata y son aguantadores y de batalla y todavia no hay chinoski (ni nacional) que se les acerque. Importados es otra canción, pero ni algunos de alta gama y actuales, pueden competir.
Un abrazo, y Feliz Día de la Primavera


----------



## POLI

Jorgefer: Yo creo que hasta ahora tu memoria vine espectacular ,por lo menos en todo lo que has aportado , y por lo que puede ir invesitgando en cuanto a LEEA pudiste hechar luz a varias cosas que hasta tu entrada se encontraban en la nebulosa , con los conos es tal cual ahora me quedo claro varios modelos y sus diferntes conos y con los 15 tambien , bobina de 76mm contra bobina de 63mm  una sobre aluminio otra sobre kapton . Me encantaria poder conseguir ese libro , si alguien sabe , por favor tire la data... 
  Una pregunta : Cuales son las virtudes y desventajas de una bobina de fibra con respecto a la de kapton segun tu experiencia??

PEPE: Feliz dia para vos tambien y para todos los amigos amantes de LEEA.

PD: Encontre la hoja de datos original de 1972 de los 1222xe que se me habia extraviado , pronto la subo , aclaro que se la encanute a mi padre ,  la tengo como reliquia.


----------



## jorgefer

POLI dijo:


> Una pregunta : Cuales son las virtudes y desventajas de una bobina de fibra con respecto a la de kapton segun tu experiencia??



Las curvas no delatan diferencias apreciables. Desde el punto de vista constructivo, para bobinas que deban soportar temperaturas muy altas, las de fibra de vidrio son  algo más simples de procesar, las de kapton tienden más a formar burbujas de gases porque el material es totalmente impermeable. En Argentina además se trata de evitar la complicación de importar kapton (DuPont), que es muy caro. Y hay mejor adhesividad en la fibra. Las mayores potencias las conseguimos con former de fibra de vidrio.

Para los coleccionistas o para quienes tengan parlantes Leea de antigua data, les subo este folleto de gabinetes tipo reflector de bajos. Es de 1971.

Otra para coleccionistas:
Este curioso anuncio se publicó en la revista AUDIO de setiembre de 1973. 
Cosas muy interesantes pasaban en aquel 1973. La industria del audio estaba en el nivel máximo que pudo alcanzar, la investigación y desarrollo eran un hormiguero de actividad, había inversión, decenas de firmas lanzaban nuevos productos, todo el aquél que se interesara en el Hi-Fi tenía a su disposición todo lo necesario y todo era made in Argentina. Los precios eran razonables para el poder adquisitivo general, había para todos los gustos.
Ese año se realizó la monumental, inolvidable exposición ELECTRONIA 73, donde estaban todos los fabricantes, la totalidad de la oferta al alcance del audiófilo. Me tocó participar como responsable del stand de Turner, probablemente la firma más seria en el mercado del audio hogareño. Por supuesto, el más sofisticado de nuestros gabinetes usaba woofers Leea. 
Estaba programado que hubiera una expo Electronia cada dos años, pero la de '75 fue un fracaso, y que yo sepa no hubo '77. En el '78 cerró Turner. No es necesario que aclare más, no?


----------



## MRSOUND2006

Poli!!, es verdad... yo me siento MUY orgulloso, de que existio Leea,
pero en esa epoca dejaron entrar importacion al pais y sin impuestos, es decir,
el gobierno no ayudo a que las grandes industrias que puedan seguir,
para mi, es una de las tantas cosas que hizo que Leea ya no pudiera mas.
Hoy en dia las industrias (se podria decir las Pymes, chicas, medianas) sufren bastante con la industria China, inmaginate que la marca Crown (es bastante grande esa marca de amplificador)  saco una linea que es la LPS que sale monedas comparado con una de la linea VZ, te invito que mires como son esas potencias por dentro....
Con respecto a Leea, creo que si estuviera ahora, seria una MASA, estariamos a la altura de JBL, RCF, B&C, etc. etc. Solamente inmaginate eso por 5 segundos, estar en un recital y saber que el sonido es LEEA.........,
en Fin, estariamos muy avanzados....

Buen se hizo muy largo, es solamente mi oopinion, y lo mejor es que tengo muchos parlantes Leea, donde cada vez que los escucho con mi sistema BI-amplificado de 600W rms, se me pone la piel de gallina de TAN bien que se escucha.

Que opinan ustedes?


----------



## POLI

MRSOUND2006 dijo:


> Poli!!, es verdad... yo me siento MUY orgulloso, de que existio Leea,
> pero en esa epoca dejaron entrar importacion al pais y sin impuestos, es decir,
> el gobierno no ayudo a que las grandes industrias que puedan seguir,
> para mi, es una de las tantas cosas que hizo que Leea ya no pudiera mas.
> Hoy en dia las industrias (se podria decir las Pymes, chicas, medianas) sufren bastante con la industria China, inmaginate que la marca Crown (es bastante grande esa marca de amplificador)  saco una linea que es la LPS que sale monedas comparado con una de la linea VZ, te invito que mires como son esas potencias por dentro....
> Con respecto a Leea, creo que si estuviera ahora, seria una MASA, estariamos a la altura de JBL, RCF, B&C, etc. etc. Solamente inmaginate eso por 5 segundos, estar en un recital y saber que el sonido es LEEA.........,
> en Fin, estariamos muy avanzados....
> 
> Buen se hizo muy largo, es solamente mi oopinion, y lo mejor es que tengo muchos parlantes Leea, donde cada vez que los escucho con mi sistema BI-amplificado de 600W rms, se me pone la piel de gallina de TAN bien que se escucha.
> 
> Que opinan ustedes?



 Coincido plenamente , hasta en lo de la piel de gallina .
Con respecto a  CROWN ..  tambien lo hace JBL asi que ... no hay nada mas que decir.. 
  Gracias a Dios que LEEA no lo hizo ,con lo que siento  que LEEA desapareciera.


----------



## cruz de malta

Jorgefer

                  Coincido en lo de monumental respecto a la feria Electronia del año 73,y recuerdo que fue precisamente en ella que LEEA presento su capsula 50 S de tipo magnetica,todo un logro en aquellos años. Como dato interesante,en aquella oportunidad en el stand de demostracion,se usaba para la misma un disco que en aquel momento me sorprendio...se trataba de "EL LADO OSCURO DE LA LUNA" de PINK FLOYD.Evidentemente hasta en esto LEEA tenia aciertos.El sonido era realmente sorprendente,y lo seria quizas para aun los estandares de hoy.
                 Demas esta decir que al volver a Cosquin lo primero que hice fue conseguir el disco que fue durante mucho tiempo unos de mis discos de prueba preferidos.
                 Entre los recuerdos que tengo esta el del dia de mi cumpleaños numero 14 en el que mi padre me sorprendio regalandome un LEEA  mod 123 RE.Este parlante originalmente inspirado en un modelo JBL,tenia bobina de 75 mm y un  gran iman de alnico,siendo su cono chato.Posteriormente evoluciono en el 124,luego en 1264 y finalmente en el 12 100.todas estas ultimas versiones con iman ceramico.Como dato interesante recuerdo la forma en que el senor Margulis (dueño de otra gran empresa Holimar),se referia al sonido de este parlante: decia que era UNA TROMPADA para expresar el impacto de su respuesta transitoria.
                 En otra oportunidad hare memoria de las muchas en las que LEEA  fue protagonista.


----------



## jorgefer

Para coleccionistas, éste es el afiche de Electronia 73 que apareció empapelando las calles de Buenos Aires una mañana de octubre de 1973.

También va una publicidad en AUDIO de setiembre del mismo año, con el lanzamiento del COX 223-B. La fecha en el registro gráfico del Laboratorio es 14/3/73


----------



## arielh

Jorgefer:

Sorprendente la curva de respuesta del COX223, en qué caja fue medida?
La curva de abajo es de Impedancia?, porque no distingo bién.


----------



## jorgefer

arielh
Sí, es la curva de impedancia. 
Las mediciones no se hicieron en una caja sino en la cámara acústica de Leea, con el parlante colocado en una de sus paredes mirando hacia adentro, es decir, como colocado en un baffle infinito. La parte trasera del parlante daba hacia el exterior.
La cámara estaba construida en el Laboratorio, medía unos 4,5m de largo por 3m de ancho y 3,5m de altura. Las paredes, piso y techo estaban forrados en fibra de vidrio colocada en forma de cuñas de unos 40cm de profundidad sostenidas por unos alambres de soporte. Todo eso estaba revestido totalmente en tela para baffles para impedir que la lana de vidrio se filtre al ambiente, es la superficie marrón oscuro que se ve. Se caminaba sobre una plataforma de rejas suspendida unos 80cm por sobre el piso, uno quedaba envuelto en material acústico por todos lados, incluso por debajo.
La puerta de entrada tenía 20cm de espesor, era muy pesada y bien aislada. En uno de los extremos del recinto estaba la escotilla donde se colocaba el parlante a medir, la foto tomada en el interior de la cámara la muestra en detalle, está plegada en forma horizontal para poder manipular el parlante y fijarlo en posición. Se lo colocaba boca abajo, se lo fijaba con grampas y luego se levantaba la escotilla y el parlante quedaba enfrentando el micrófono de medición, que era del tipo a condensador, B&K 4133, se lo ve sobre la izquierda a 1m de distancia. Arriba se ve el brazo que lo sostiene, pende de una guía que puede girar en una escala graduada horizontalmente de -90° a +90° para trazar las polares. El sistema no era muy sofisticado pero servía, no teníamos la mesa giratoria o o el brazo sincrónico para tomar esas curvas.
También se podía introducir un baffle por la puerta de acceso para medirlo dentro de la cámara.
Si alguna vez van a entrar en una cámara acústica, tengan precaución las primeras veces hasta que se acostumbren, se siente una fuerte sensación de confusión provocada por la pérdida total de referencias posicionales debido a la falta de ecos, no nos damos cuenta en la vida cotidiana pero el oido nos sitúa posicionalmente en un lugar por los rebotes en las superficies que nos rodean. Llega uno a perder el equilibrio sin esa referencia, como me pasó a mí la primera vez que entré. Bueno, no sé ahora adonde hay esas cámaras, la de Leea y otra en la Universidad de Córdoba fueron las únicas en el país durante muchos años.
El manojo de cables que se ve en la escotilla era para conectar el parlante al generador y retornar una conexión voltimétrica al mismo, que controlaba el compresor para mantener la tensión constante aun a pesar de la longitud de los cables. El micrófono iba al medidor de SPL, que ya expliqué era calibrado por un patrón secundario, permitía mediciones absolutas. De éste pasaba al registrador gráfico.
Este sistema permitía también trazar curvas de respuesta de micrófonos, el compresor permitía mantener el SPL constante en forma independiente de la frecuencia.


----------



## arielh

Jorgefer:

Espectacular, la curva del parlante y la cámara, no tendrás por ahí las de la serie 150?
Una pregunta  indiscreta, a qué te dedicas en la actualiad?

Jorgefer:

Otra cosa que me había olvidado, en la foto del 30 anivrsario, se ven los auriestéreo, recuerdo haber escuchado unos, y me sorprendieron por la dulzura en graves y el detalle en agudos, los parlantitos los hacían ustedes?, eran cono y ala de papel?


----------



## walter807

Buenas, estoy hace poco en este foro y es porque leyendo algunas cosas de aca me dio ganas de volver a los viejos tiempòs y hacer algo que "suene lindo", tambien como la inspiracion vino de aca quiero aportar lo poco que se y las cosas vaya haciendo,
entonces para los fanaticos de LEEA que estan buscando información tengo algo que consegui en una feria de electronica a la que fui, en Buenos Aires por los años 90 no recuerdo exactamente el año y ahi habia un stand de LEEA y consegui varios folletos del "departamento de promocion de leea", el de fecha mas vieja es de agosto del 86 y es de un  micro dinamico unidireccional el LE-85a/b y el de fecha mas nueva es julio del 92, me parece que fui en el 92!! y se trata de otro micro unidireccional el LE-91/B, tambien tengo los folletos de de:

 -Transductor de alta frecuencia HFA-2402
 -Driver de compresion LE-2440
 -Unidad motriz de alta frecuencia LE-908/AL
 -Woofer de respuesta extendida 12S/250BF
 -Altoparlante de baja frecuencia 15L/250BF
 -Algunos tweeters de estado solido (piezoelectricos)
 -Micro dinamico LE-89 A/A
 -Micro unidireccional con flexible PA-3

Ahora que termino de escribir esta lista sinceramente me asombra las cosas que se hacian aca, tanta variedad y calidad, ojala volvamos a esto algun dia...bueno si alguien necesita información sobre algunos de estos bichos extintos me avisa y lo escaneo saludos a todos y espero que les sirva!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Walter!. Bienvenido al foro!
Seria bueno que subas los folletos para compartir con todos.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## danielfer23

jorgefer en unas paginas atras se hablo un poco sobre los divisores de frecuencia que utilizaba leea sobre las ventajas o no de usar bobinas con nucleo de hierro. usted que quisas hasta diseño algunas de ellas podría usted explicar cuales son las ventajas de usar núcleo de hierro?


----------



## jorgefer

Daniel, nunca diseñé inductores con núcleo de hierro para audio, más allá de los trabajos prácticos en la facu.

Como todos los temas en ingeniería, los resultados surgen de un compromiso entre diversos factores. 

Un inductor puede necesitar ser de tamaño pequeño para caber en una cierta plaqueta, puede estar feliz en un circuito sintiéndose de alto Q, tal vez busque tener baja resistencia porque sufre mucho el calor, en una de ésas anda escaso de recursos y debe ser lo más barato posible. Si nuestro inductor tiene ese perfil psicológico, lo más probable es que acepte gustoso un núcleo de hierro, a pesar de que tal vez quede un tanto a la expectativa por la magnitud de su nivel de distorsión posible. Pero si esa distorsión es inaudible en el sistema al cual sirve y a los niveles de potencia que debe manejar, y si ningún gurú oreja de oro es capaz de señalarlo despectivamente con el dedo en una prueba de audición, seguramente respirará por fin aliviado y dormirá por años en su latita con su conciencia tranquila, aquí no ha pasado nada, jeje...


----------



## xavirom

Hola a todos, recién hoy me puse a leer por acá, y realmente me siento como un chico de 2 años al que la abuela le está leyendo un cuento!!

Tengo 42 años (ya!, ....q lo parió), y leer estas cosas que son historia que no va a quedar escrita en ningún libro, por un lado me ponen mal y por otro me reconfortan.

Se me ocurre mientras leo esto, que estaría mas que bueno, que se abrieran otros temas en relación a tantas empresas desaparecidas gracias a nuestros benditos H. de P. que nos han manejado (y lo siguen haciendo) durante............bueno,........ siempre!!. Marcas como Turner, Audinac, UCOA, Lenard, que se yo, hace varios años, tengo entendido que Texas Instruments, fabricaba transistores en nuestro país, Tarpan, fabricaba diodos, (cuanto que hemos perdido!), en fin, y se me ocurre que jorgefer pudieras conocer gente que como vos pudiera haber trabajado en alguno de estos lugares u otros para que nos cuente su historia.

Que les parece?.

Saludos.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Tema creado. Seguir este link para acceder a él.


----------



## POLI

walter807 dijo:


> Ahora que termino de escribir esta lista sinceramente me asombra las cosas que se hacian aca, tanta variedad y calidad, ojala volvamos a esto algun dia...bueno si alguien necesita información sobre algunos de estos bichos extintos me avisa y lo escaneo saludos a todos y espero que les sirva!!!


 
  Bienvenido , te estariamos muy agradecidos de que compartieras con todos nosotros los folletos y la información que tengas , la idea es rescatar toda la información que se fue perdiendo en el tiempo  como homenaje a esta fabrica que que tantas satisfacciones nos brindo ( hablo en plural porque veo que no soy el unico) , por  eso seria bueno que lo compartas con nosotros cuando tus tiempos lo permitan y sin ningun compromiso.

 Jorgefer: 
               La verdad que me dio ganas de tener un par de esos 223B no sabia que LEEA en el 73 estuviese llegando a frecuencias de resonancia  tan bajas.

 Saludos .


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:


> Daniel, nunca diseñé inductores con núcleo de hierro para audio, más allá de los trabajos prácticos en la facu.
> 
> Como todos los temas en ingeniería, los resultados surgen de un compromiso entre diversos factores.
> 
> Un inductor puede necesitar ser de tamaño pequeño para caber en una cierta plaqueta, puede estar feliz en un circuito sintiéndose de alto Q, tal vez busque tener baja resistencia porque sufre mucho el calor, en una de ésas anda escaso de recursos y debe ser lo más barato posible. Si nuestro inductor tiene ese perfil psicológico, lo más probable es que acepte gustoso un núcleo de hierro, a pesar de que tal vez quede un tanto a la expectativa por la magnitud de su nivel de distorsión posible. Pero si esa distorsión es inaudible en el sistema al cual sirve y a los niveles de potencia que debe manejar, y si ningún gurú oreja de oro es capaz de señalarlo despectivamente con el dedo en una prueba de audición, seguramente respirará por fin aliviado y dormirá por años en su latita con su conciencia tranquila, aquí no ha pasado nada, jeje...


  Que parametros aconsejas fijarnos a la hora de diseñar una inductancia mas allá de su valor mismo , osea no es lo mismo una inductancia para 20w que una para 200W , hay posibilidades de que con nucleo de aire se sature o pierda su curva normal de trabajo por exceso de potencia , cual es el diametro de alambre aconsejable?? Pregunto segun tu experiencia en LEEA ,gracias.


----------



## jorgefer

Poli:
Cuando hablamos de inductores para audio con núcleo de aire, consideramos el valor de inductancia requerido, la resistencia máxima admisible, la corriente que debe manejar y el tamaño físico, que tiene que ver con el peso del cobre y por lo tanto con el costo.  Esto conduce a un diseño con el mínimo diámetro de alambre que soporte la potencia sin sobrecalentamiento. 
El aire no se satura, el límite de potencia estará dado por la máxima temperatura admisible para el inductor.
En Leea probaba cada divisor de frecuencias con la norma EIA, es decir que cargaba cada salida del filtro con la resistencia correspondiente y le inyectaba a la entrada la señal normalizada durante 8 horas. Más de una vez se me derritió algún inductor, y entonces aumentaba el diametro del alambre.


----------



## POLI

Je je , me causo gracia lo de derretir inductores... 
  Tenia entendido que el aire no se saturaba como el hierro , pero me paso en alguna ocasion  de cocinar tweeter que estaban conectados a filtros de 18db por octaba y que segun fabrica estaban denrto del rango de potencia de trabajo , los capacitores con tension de sobra entonces se me ocurrio pensar en algun efecto desconocido generado por la L por eso la consulta ... pero me tiro a que la potencia que declaraba fabrica era medio mentirosa porque el iman no daba para manejar esa potencia me prece ; mas allá de las cualidades de la  bobina misma. La fabrica declaraba 75 rms a 12 db por oct. y 150 programa ( ahi debe estar el chamuyo eso de programa nunca me gusto) y lo laburaba generalmente con 100 o 110 rms en una caja full range..
 Te aclaro que los filtros los armo yo midindo con un inductometro y probandolos despeus hacindo un barrido con el generador de  señal y osciloscopio para ver que trabajen como corresponde


----------



## cruz de malta

Jorgefer


                   Quisiera consultarte acerca de una duda que tengo respecto al COX 223,se trata de lo siguiente:en la parte de alta frecuencia el 222 poseia una unidad con diafragma fenolico que era la misma del tweeter HF 20,segun tengo entendido,ahora bien,el 223 fue rediseñado y el cambio fue muy notable.Que tipo de diafragma se uso en este ultimo caso?.Poseo 2 COX 223 e instale muchos,pero en ese entonces estaba muy ocupado y no habia tiempo para experimentos ni internet,y esa duda me ha quedado.Por supuesto que no pienso desarmarlos para averiguar,pues estan en codiciones de funcionar.
                    Recuerdo que la bocina del 222 era mucho mas chica que la del 223.El divisor del primero era muy simple con respecto a lo elaborado del segundo.En fin un gran cambio.
                    Desde ya gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## jorgefer

Cruz:
Esos modelos hacía muchos años que no se fabricaban cuando entré a Leea, así que no lo sé con total certeza, pero los diafragmas que en los últimos años se manejaban para todas las reparaciones eran de celulosa, con bobina de papel de 1", y eran los mismos que iban también en el tweeter HFD40.  Y doy fe de que andaban muy bien, eran muy cristalinos, con ausencia de picos, estridencias o ruidos. Tal vez los más modernos soft-dome de tela impregnada, que no llegamos a usar, sean superiores, pero seguro no tienen la sensibilidad de los de celulosa.


----------



## gaston sj

hola... hablando del hfd40.. tengo 1 y tiene quemada la bobina..alguien me la podria conseguir con roberto y vemos como hacemos con el envioy la guita.. gracias!


----------



## jorgefer

*LE 15/600BF*
Encontré este folleto en mi vieja PC, es uno de los que hice para Leea en forma particular, con fecha enero 1997.
Había otro similar para el 18/600BF, si lo encuentro lo subo.
Estos parlantes andaban bastante bien, y   fueron los últimos que desarrollamos. No recuerdo cuál fue el primer parlante que fabricó Leea, pero fue con éstos que terminó su historia...


----------



## jorgefer

danielfer23 dijo:
			
		

> estos son los ultimos modelos con letras rojas? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-60793893-subwoofer-leea-18-con-caja-original-600-watts-_JM_



Sí, son esos, aunque me parece que la caja no es original, pero no podría asegurarlo, habría que ver si la placa trasera donde va el conector tiene la marca Leea.

Ahora que lo mencionas recuerdo ese detalle del logo rojo. Lo hice imprimir así porque si no, era imposible distinguir los modelos de la línea 600 de los de la línea 400 cuando estaban colocados en un gabinete, ya que utilizaban los mismos conos y copos, así que vistos desde el frente la única diferencia era el color de las letras.

También me viene a la memoria, y me hace sonreír como cuando uno recuerda una travesura de juventud, un episodio que ocurrió más o menos por 1992 ó 93 relacionado con esos logos, pero no puedo escribirlo ahora, esta noche, con más tiempo, lo subo.


----------



## jorgefer

Bueno, el tema era que por algún motivo no muy claro para todos en Leea, excepto quizás para el dueño, los parlantes de la línea profesional no debían tener la marca en el frente.  Había tal vez algunas dudosas razones para ésto, para que el parlante no pudiera ser identificado. Una era que algunos clientes armaban baffles que luego comercializaban con sus propias marcas y no les resultaba conveniente que se vea también la marca Leea. Otra era que parecía más fácil para algunos sonidistas vender sus servicios si sus parlantes eran, por ejemplo,  JBL... o pretendían serlo. Había algunas otras, pero la verdad es que ya ni me acuerdo.  Fueran cuales fueren los fundamentos, lo cierto es que la Dirección creía que no se debía colocar el logo.

A nosotros nos parecía que esa falta de confianza en nosotros mismos a la larga nos sería perjudicial. Hoy parece un detalle insignificante, pero en aquel momento se habló bastante el tema y al final, con algún guiño favorable del área comercial, decidí encarar la colocación del logo en los copos. No teníamos la tecnología moderna que se  usaba para la impresión así que elegí el método de hot-stamping, que consistía en presionar un cuño caliente contra el domo de celulosa con una cinta del color deseado intercalada entre ellos.  Hubo que fabricar una máquina especialmente al efecto y al cabo de algunos meses y luego de mil y una pruebas y correcciones llegamos a imprimir una cantidad de copos, y empezamos a usarlos en la producción. Los primeros 15L250BF habían salido sin marca. Habíamos hecho un cuño grande para la línea 250/300BF y otro más chico para la línea 150BE.

Hacía ya un par de años que se estaban usando estos copos en toda la producción y nada había sucedido, pero un día unos empresarios japoneses que había invitado Mabragaña para alguna charla de negocios pidieron visitar la fábrica, y Julio no se pudo negar. Hacía mucho tiempo que él no aparecía por Producción, a lo sumo venía a Ingeniería muy de vez en cuando, generalmente los viernes por la mañana justo cuando nos estábamos castigando con unas buenas facturas para despedir la semana... El asunto es que los japoneses miraban todo con mucha atención, y en una de ésas veo que dos de ellos se paran al lado del operario de la máquina de hot-stamping y comentan algo, entonces lo llaman a otro que venía más atrás charlando con Julio y le muestran los impresos. Ahí fue cuando el  Sr Presidente tuvo que hacer gala de su poder de improvisación, ya que tuvo que hablarles a sus visitantes sobre un proceso que él ni sabía que existía, y menos que se estaba usando en Leea. No sé realmente cómo zafó porque yo, cuando vi eso, me fui... 

Sé que están esperando saber cuáles fueron las consecuencias del asunto, pero la verdad es que no pasó nada. Si una virtud tenía Julio era saber asumir las situaciones y sacar provecho de ellas, supongo que él tampoco estaba del todo convencido con lo de la marca, o que ya había cambiado de idea y entonces no le pareció tan mal. Lo cierto es que nunca nos dijo nada...


----------



## jorgefer

arielh dijo:
			
		

> Jorgefer:
> 
> El driver 2440, estaba hecho con los diafragmas de la 2445? Qué diferencias había con ésta?



Los diafragmas de JBL no estaban a la venta salvo en pequeñas cantidades, para reparaciones, así que tuvimos que recurrir a un sustituto americano de la firma Radian. La calidad era buena, pero las medidas diferían en unas centésimas de los originales y hubo que dimensionar los hierros especialmente para este diafragma. Como resultado, los diafragmas de la 2440 no se pueden reemplazar directamente por los JBL, lo cual es bastante lamentable. La mecánica de la 2440 es soberbia y merece ser aprovechada, así que si no se consigue el repuesto Radian siempre se puede retocar el entrehierro para acomodar los diafragmas JBL, pero no es barato porque hay que desmagnetizar, despegar, tornear, cincar, pegar y volver a magnetizar.


----------



## arielh

Jorgefer:
             Pudiste hacer mediciones comparativas entre 2445 y 2440? Las piezas del corrector de fase, de qué material las hicieron, y tuvieron buenos resultados con respecto a las tolerancias y distancias al difragma?. El Radian, era aluminio con suspención de mylar como el actual?


----------



## jorgefer

El corrector de fase de la 2440 era un ensamble de varias piezas de bakelita que una vez pegadas entre sí eran torneadas para darle la curvatura correcta, no olvidemos que la distancia entre el corrector y el diafragma es de unas pocas décimas.
El diafragma Radian era de aluminio con suspensión de mylar, creo que tenía bobina de cinta de aluminio igual que el JBL. Recuerdo que al darle potencia se solía despegar la bobina de la suspensión y del domo, así que nosotros le hacíamos una costura de refuerzo con resina epoxy para evitarlo. La respuesta en frecuencia y rendimiento quedaban muy similares a la JBL, aunque se perdía alguno que otro kilociclo en el extremo superior.


----------



## arielh

Interesante, actualmente sigue siendo igual el diafragma, seguramente con el pegamento quedaba más pesado y eso hacía que se cayera arriba.
También le ponían el anillo en corto al perno como en la 2445?


----------



## jorgefer

No, el diafragma de por sí tenía un alcance algo menor que el JBL. El refuerzo prácticamente no modificaba la curva, el peso del pegamento no excedía los 0,2 gr, el trazo era casi invisible. De otro modo no lo hubiera aceptado.
Estas unidades no tenían anillo en corto, había un aro de chapa de aluminio encastrado en la pieza polar que permitía centrar con mucha precisión el entrehierro y además cerraba la cámara de aire que se forma normalmente entre el perno y el imán, para evitar las resonancias de cavidad que de otro modo alterarían la respuesta. Ese aro no tenía influencia en las frecuencias altas, y si acaso producía algún efecto era inmedible, totalmente residual. Su función era puramente mecánica.


----------



## arielh

Cuando ALTEC dejó de venderles en cantidad los diafragmas de las 908, no se pensó en hacer otro driver con los Radian? Viste que ellos hacen el diafragma para la 2426.
Estos diafragmas parecen muy lindos, y confiables, con el refuezo del pegamento, no tuviero más problemas?


----------



## jorgefer

La 909 era la 908 modificada, con diafragma radian seleccionado.
El refuerzo solucionó el despegado en la 2440.


----------



## orodigital

Muchachos me vengo emocionando hace unos dias con el tema que vienen tocando y con esto me presento. Vivi los años de oro de la industria del audio argentino y soy amante de estas cosas , la verdad que acceder al conocimiento que tiene jorgefer que fue de Leea es impagable y su buena actitud y tambien a los otros miembros como poli y otros. Aca tengo algunos Leea sueltos y son una joyita, eso ya lo sabemos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## JosiloH

Hola Jorgefer, como estas? 
Te pido si no es mucha molestia que subas (si los tienes, por supuesto) datos del 1222-XE axial, pues solamente tengo la hoja que venia en la caja, en la cual destaca:
"Diámetro del cono: 30,50 mm.
 Potencia:  35 Watt (RMS)
 Rango de frecuencias: 40/14.000 Hz.
 Frecuencia de resonancia: 47 Hz.
 Impedancia Nominal: 8 ohm.
 Diámetro de la bobina móvil: 50 mm. (2")
 Diámetro para montaje: 270 mm.
 Profundidad: 132 mm.
 Peso: 4,3 Kg."  
Todo es a los fines de obtener algunos de los parámetros TS para poder calcular unas cajas acordes a estos parlantes. Pienso hacerlas de un material que se llama fenólico o también multilaminado de 18 mm.  
Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## jorgefer

Hola JosiloH
No hay datos de parámetros T-S de los modelos antiguos. Si bien los habíamos medido en el laboratorio, no llegaron a publicarse. Lamentablemente, toda esa información se perdió en la hecatombe.
Pero si te fijas en 
Ver el archivo adjunto 23662
hay datos de gabinetes recomendados por Leea para el 1222-XE y otros modelos. Podes tomarlo como base, andaban bien esos baffles. 
Tal vez alguien que tenga un 1222-XE original se anime a tomar los parámetros?


----------



## POLI

orodigital dijo:
			
		

> Muchachos me vengo emocionando hace unos dias con el tema que vienen tocando y con esto me presento. Vivi los años de oro de la industria del audio argentino y soy amante de estas cosas , la verdad que acceder al conocimiento que tiene jorgefer que fue de Leea es impagable y su buena actitud y tambien a los otros miembros como poli y otros. Aca tengo algunos Leea sueltos y son una joyita, eso ya lo sabemos. Un saludo a todos.


 *
Vengo siguiendo desde el silencio , le di empuje al post con mi limitado conocimiento por mi devocion a LEEA , pero como que al lado de Jorgefer me quede chiquito , le cedi el mando por el respeto que se merce haber ocupado el lugar que ocupó  , igualmente siempre dispuesto a aportar y ayudar en lo que pueda y como bien decis acceder al conocimiento de él es impagable.
 Slds.
*



jorgefer dijo:


> Hola JosiloH
> No hay datos de parámetros T-S de los modelos antiguos. Si bien los habíamos medido en el laboratorio, no llegaron a publicarse. Lamentablemente, toda esa información se perdió en la hecatombe.
> Pero si te fijas en
> Ver el archivo adjunto 23662
> hay datos de gabinetes recomendados por Leea para el 1222-XE y otros modelos. Podes tomarlo como base, andaban bien esos baffles.
> Tal vez alguien que tenga un 1222-XE original se anime a tomar los parámetros?



  Yo yo !! tengo dos _originals_ !!... medi parametros en los 15 160bf por el metodo de la masa , los cargaba con monedas de 10 centavos sujetas al copo pero algunas cositas no me terminaron de cerrar , igualmente podria postear los datos asi los corroboramos y con la tutela de Jorgefer me animo a tomar los datos del 1222xe si quiren empiezo subiendo la información del 15" 160bf y luego sigo paso a paso con la toma de parmetros del 1222xe donde pise el palito con algun error me avisan.
 La base fue pesando 10 monedas de 10 ctv y el peso total lo dividi por 10 , ahí esta mi primer duda ya que no todas las monedas pesan exactamente lo mismo pero parti de una base de que la diferencia de peso entre una y otra era despreciable... No se si esta bien.
 Eso si lo empiezo despues del miercoles porque tengo parcial tenganme paciencia.


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli, regresaste al ruedo? Muy bueno ver tus comentarios.....Para alguienm que andaba preguntando por las cajas Leea. En esta foto hay 2 colgadas con Leea 15-70- Ojo, la foto es del año 1970. Son las ventiladas del croquis que levantó Jorgefer (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...2&d=1253662721). Bajos para hacer dulce.........

Un abrazo para todos

Ahí val el archivo........lo del tamaño me vuelve loco!!!!!


----------



## POLI

Pepeluí dijo:


> Poli, regresaste al ruedo? Muy bueno ver tus comentarios.....Para alguienm que andaba preguntando por las cajas Leea. En esta foto hay 2 colgadas con Leea 15-70- Ojo, la foto es del año 1970. Son las ventiladas del croquis que levantó Jorgefer (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/at...2&d=1253662721). Bajos para hacer dulce.........
> 
> Un abrazo para todos
> 
> Ahí val el archivo........lo del tamaño me vuelve loco!!!!!



  Es que se viene fin de año y uno quiere hacer todo lo que no pudo en todo el año asi que ando con poquito tiempo para pasar a chusmear como andan  las cosas por aca igual siempre una vueltita me doy.
  Como es eso 70 w + 70w en pista nada mas ?? yo veo cuatro cajas , puede ser?? me mato los efectos de luces que se ven colgados...


----------



## orodigital

Pregunto, los 15 150 bf que especificaciones tecnicas tenia?. Me ofrecieron un par de carcazas que tengo que ir a ver y las estoy necesitando para armarme un par de gabinetes. si los compro se los llevo a Roberto, tambien tengo que arreglar un par de 2001 que se me quemaron cuando el sansui se quemo y aparentemente fue cc directa , se conseguira repuesto de esos 2001?
  Despues tengo un 12" 1012 bf que no se las especificaciones pero lo probe con mi Yamaha que es de 65w x canal y parece que soporto unos 20 o 30 watts lo tengo un gabinete con un tweeter leea de cono pero no se que modelo, es de 3", suena muy lindo, y por ultimo un 10" 1050be  rango extendido que lo retire de enconar hace 1 mes y sin saber que existia este señor pero creo que lo voy a dejar asi para venderlo.
   Desde ya muchas gracias y estoy desvelado por leer casi todo el post por los temas que se tocan con tanta pasion, por lo que fue y sera la mejor fabrica en sudamerica de parlantes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...resulta que en mi trabajo un amigo me comentó que en una casa de electrónica muy conocida en mi ciudad había una venta de ofertas con cosas de los 80's y antes también. Me puse reloco y salí corriendo a ver que pillaba de esa época dorada de la electrónica nacional. Bue...el tema es que llegué un poco tarde por que hacía dos días que había comenzado y las aves de rapiña  ya habían pasado volando bajo. Conseguí un par de tweeters UCOA, un parlante Audifiel de 10" pero no había nada de Leea...hasta que le pregunté a la vendedora, y me dijo que le quedaban pocas cosas pero las tenían guardadas por que eran muy queridas . Cuando le pedía que las trajera...en verdad no quedaba mucho, pero había un par de micrófonos tipo "corbateros" que no me acuerdo el modelo y alcancé a manotear un Leea 89A/B, el que les muestro en las fotos. Aún cuando tiene un poco aplastada la "caperuza que protege la cápsula" (que no se como se llama), que le falta el cable (usa un conector XLR de tres patas, completamente estándard) y que el cuerpo parece despintado, pedí que me lo probaran...y casi me voy de cu***** ...IMPRESIONANTE!!! el sonido que salía de este bicho. Ya que estaba, pedí un SM58 que tenían ahí para compararlos...y no encontré ninguna diferencia. Luego de llorar un poco se los conseguí comprar en $40.00    .
Tengo que contar que, mas allá de las apariencias, el micrófono no tiene uso. La despintada se debe a una capa de plástico "protector" que tenía y que luego de mas de 20 años de estar pegada, cuando la quitaron se llevó un poco de la pintura . El aplastamiento de la caperuza, según el dueño me contó, se debe a que habían dejado un equipo de audio encima de una caja que parecía vacía, pero adentro estaba el Leea, al que afortunadamente no le pasó nada.
El switch ese que tiene permite "apagar" el micrófono, y tiene dos modos de trabajo: alta y baja impedancia (200 y 20000 ohms dice), pero yo lo he usado en 200 ohms y anda hecho un caño
Bueno..era traerles esta anécdota, por que estoy recontento con el microfono que he conseguido a un precio de bicoca!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Te felicito  y te odio por la compra



Te entiendo...pero es un odio sano 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Conseguiste un microfonazo al precio de una de las basuras chinas de plástico. Si llegás a saber de otra venta de esas, avisá



Sabés que tenían unos chiquitos parecidos a los corbateros de esa época. Tendrán unos 8 cm de largo y son grises con el protector plateado. Uno estaba en la caja original y le faltaba el plug. El otro estaba en otra cajita mas comunacha, pero estaba completo....es una lástima que no me acuerde el modelo, por que cuando ví el 89A/B se me nubló la vista. Los dos estaban impecables. Mañana, si paso por ahí de nuevo, me fijo el modelo para decírtelo.

Lo único que lamento del microfono es que lo va a usar mi hijo en la "banda" en la que toca con otros vagos. Espero que no lo palme...


----------



## Cacho

Doble contra sencillo a que era un LE80A 

Y sí, es un odio sano. Dicen que a la gente buena le pasan cosas buenas.


----------



## jorgefer

ezavalla:
Si los corbateros son LE80A y funcionan... _RESCATALOS!!!!!!_ Son excelentes, de alta impedancia. Los armonicistas los aman... 
Y comparto la sana envidia por el LE89A/B, es el mejor micrófono en toda la historia de LEEA.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> Doble contra sencillo a que era un LE80A
> 
> Y sí, es un odio sano. Dicen que a la gente buena le pasan cosas buenas.



Ooopppssss! recién veo tu post!
Gracias por lo de gente buena!

Sabés que son muy parecidos a los de tu foto? Creo que la caperuza era un poco diferente, pero el resto del cuerpo y el cable negro son iguales, así que tal vez sea un LE80A.

Gracias por la información!



			
				gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> son unas columnas metalicas...



Ahhh, pero no las he visto....cerca de la mesa, digo...
Voy a tener que ir revolver de nuevo.....uuhhhhhh!



			
				gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> che que vagos los vendedores de ahi!!!! 100000 veses les pregunte si no tenian algo de leea por ahi y siempre me dijeron que NO.. lo unico que me lleve fue la le908..que me robaron.. bue saludos. y la lleve por que la fiche en la vidriera de atras!



A mi me lo dijo la vendedora la segunda vez que fuí, por que los changos no sabían y ya habían vendido algo de Leea que tenían, pero estos estaban guardados.
Lo que sucede que es que conozco a la gente de ese negocio desde hace muchos años y los dueños me conocen desde que nací, así que tengo algo de confianza con ellos y la vendedora, por eso me mando a preguntarles...

Saludos!


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli:
La foto es del 70, pero hay dos cajas, nada mas. S+i. con 70+70 en pista, por ahí un poco mas pero no mas de 100+100 porque en esa época no había equipos de mucha potencia, aparte eran todos valvulares. Y esas anbaban un caño, lo que pasa que no es como ahora que si no tienen 10.000 w en la pista, que te matan, la cosa no anda. Antes 50+50 era común, y te aseguro que no faltaba sonido. pero ahora si el golpe no te aprieta el intestino delgado, la cosa no anda. Los tiempos cambiaron........pero me quedo con el sonido de un buen valvular!!!!!!!


----------



## jorgefer

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la información, jorgefer!
> Esas opiniones autorizadas me encantan...



Eso de las "opiniones autorizadas" me hizo asustar un poco... Por ahí me dejo llevar por MI entusiasmo, y vos compras los LE80 y te ensartás. Es que, como te dije, esos micrófonos andan muy bien para la armónica, pero para el uso normal no te van a gustar tanto como el LE89, tienen menos cuerpo y son menos sensibles. Así que depende, si igual querés una pieza histórica que funciona muy bien, vale. 

Otro tema que salió es el de las cuatro-en-línea metálicas.  Son para difusión pública (P.A.), el uso más conocido es para las iglesias, colegios, etc. Llevan cuatro parlantitos 5x7, no tienen graves ni agudos, son de respuesta más bien "telefónica", penetrantes, muy nítidas para la palabra pero no suenan bien con música.  Son para usar con micrófono, ese formato en columna es para disminuir los rebotes en techo y piso de los salones y por lo tanto se acoplan menos que un baffle común. No van para uso hogareño, no equivocarse.


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli:
Siguiendo con lo tuyo, te adjunto dos fotitos del AG MA4150, con 100 + 100 w. (estos ya no eran valvulares) y te aseguro que con este se sonorizaba un boliche, ojo que no tenian techo de 7 m de altura y no eran mega, simplemente metian 800 personas con techos bajos (promedio 2,50 m) y algunos tratados acusticamente.
Un abrazo,

Muchachos:
Miren lo que encontré bien vintage (de los 70) urgando en la red. Ranser, industria bien argentina, usaba LEEA.


----------



## jorgefer

Pepeluí
Me encantó ver las fotos del MA4150, hace muchos años que no veía uno ni en figurita. Te hago una pequeña corrección, era de 150W mono. El código significa Modulo Amplificador de 4 entradas, 150W. Tenía buenas características, pero su mejor uso era como driver para líneas de distribución, con parlantes remotos acoplados a transformador, si no me equivoco la salida era de 70V, aunque creo que se hicieron también de 500 ohms. También venía con salida de 8 ohms.
Una de las funciones que lo hacían útil para publicidad y buscapersonas era que la entrada de micrófono tenía un contacto que permitía que, al activar éste, un atenuador bajaba el volumen de la música que se estuviera pasando en ese momento, la que quedaba de fondo mientras se hablaba por el micro. Al desactivarlo, la música volvía a su volumen normal. Para eso hacíamos un micrófono con base de mesa, tipo cuello flexible, que tenía en la base el botón activador. Si nos habremos cansado de escuchar esas cadenas de bocinas que había en muchos pueblos pasando música y mensajes... Bueno, éste era uno de los sistemas que se usaban. Las bocinas estaban acopladas a transformador a la línea de distribución, y podían manejarse varias cuadras de bocinas, imaginen, a 5W cada una y con la sensibilidad de 110dB SPL que tenían, metían ruido como baffles comunes con 100W de potencia cada uno, eran la _emisora_ del lugar.
Por supuesto usándolos en 8 ohms se podían sonorizar salones y pistas de baile, el equipo andaba bien. Lo fabricaba para nosotros un tallerista externo, la firma AG del Sr. Gandulfo.
Los equipos que fabricaba este señor tenían la particularidad de que NO FALLABAN JAMÁS. Que cómo es posible? Muy fácil: si un cliente traía uno descompuesto y en garantía, nosotros se lo derivábamos a AG, de donde invariablemente volvía en perfecto funcionamiento y con la observación de que  "el equipo se comportaba normalmente" y sin cargo para LEEA ni para el cliente!... AG sencillamente no admitía que un equipo suyo pudiera descomponerse, jeje...
A propósito, si alguien sabe dónde conseguir uno por favor avise, compro si está original.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorgefer dijo:


> Eso de las "opiniones autorizadas" me hizo asustar un poco...



Asustado? No jod***...si vos sos el especialista de Leea...quien mejor que vos para describir las características y comportamiento de cada producto, sobre todo...habiendo trabajado ahí tanto tiempo.



jorgefer dijo:


> Por ahí me dejo llevar por MI entusiasmo, y vos compras los LE80 y te ensartás. Es que, como te dije, esos micrófonos andan muy bien para la armónica, pero para el uso normal no te van a gustar tanto como el LE89, tienen menos cuerpo y son menos sensibles. Así que depende, si igual querés una pieza histórica que funciona muy bien, vale.



Seee...para el caso del "corbatero", la idea era - precisamente - tratar de conseguir un recuerdo histórico de esa época de oro del audio en Argentina. En realidad no tengo un uso definido para ese microfono (asumiendo que lo consiga), como tampoco lo tengo para el par de tweeters domo de UCOA que conseguí en $9 cada uno , pero estoy comprando cosas que cuando era muy joven me llenaban de deseo tener.....uhhhh...ya me puse retro...

Gracias jorgefer!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola muchachos! Estoy siguiendo desde el silencio este post interesantisimo.
Eza, vos sabes que a mi me pasa lo mismo. Es como que ahora (de grande) puedo cumplir algunos deseos que economicamente no pude alla por los años 80-90.
Compras una unidad de potencia QSC por ejemplo, una consola yamaha, bafles de marca, etc... En el caso de Leea yo personalmente hacia un gran esfuerzo para comprar esos componentes y nunca me fallaron hasta el dia de hoy. Son muy nobles, se ve que les sobraba en diseño y el factor de seguridad era mas alto que el de hoy que un parlante chino si lo pasas un poquito ya se destruye. Pero aveces el precio manda y ahora un DJ tambien tiene que trabajar y serle redituable este trabajo y pagar costos mas bajos por ejemplo en bafles o parlantes ayuda. 

Jorgefer, la verdad que se agradece y mucho que compartas detalles tan abundantes de la marca y sus virtudes y defectos..... no siempre se logra hacer eso....... yo lo llamo la potencia de internet cosa que no existia para nosotros en los 90. 

saludos para todos.

Juan Jose


----------



## POLI

Pepelui: Coincido plenamente con vos ,antes el grave que  se buscaba era ese flotante redondito que se obtenia con mucho litraje en las cajas ,  hoy en dia se buscan bajos que te "partan el pecho" para lo cual se necesitan parlantes duros con conjuntos moviles pesados sometidos a grandes potencias , bueno que les voy a decir a ustedes... Por otro lado tengo entendido , nunca lo pude experimentar que 100 w valvulares no es lo mismo que 100 w transistoirizados , asi que utilizarian esa ventaja de valvulares (o mejor dicho es lo que se conocia) para sonorizar los boliches antes aunque en el caso que citas era transistorizado ya.
 Pregunto , las valvulas morian de golpe como un transis o de a poquito?? Se cambiaban en el medio de la fiesta?? Alguien recuerda el valvular bolichero por excelencia y cuanto tiraba??
 Me acabo de percatar que la ultima foto del bafle ranser que pusiste tiene aparentemente conjunto magnetico de ALNICO puede ser??


----------



## cruz de malta

Muy lindas las fotos de los baffles Ranser!!,Recuerdo que mi padre vendia en su negocio estos productos Elite.
       En cuanto a estas cajas en particular,para mi gusto no sonaban bien,tenian un gran marketing,buenos componentes pero mal resultado.
       El woofer era el LEEA mod 159BF,el tweeter,por supuesto el LEEA HFD40,y la bocina que se ve era la HF20 tambien de LEEA.La argumentacion del uso de esta ultima era de contar con una via en los medios altos para reproducir especficamente "los bronces".El divisor contaba con una serie de controles el la parte de arriba donde tambien habia un radiador "espacial" que era un parlante de rango medio orientado en angulo hacia arriba.      Del resto de los componentes no me acuerdo la procedencia,pero esta gente tambien usaba otras marcas ,como es el caso de UCOA.
      El amplificador que complementaba estas cajas contaba con una serie de refinamientos importantes para al epoca,tenia una fuente sobredimensionada,aunque la etapa de potencia era el diseño de FAPESA de 40W con transistores 2n3055 es decir bien convencional,eso si todo se publicitaba con gran bombo.
     Pero en resumen, no fue de lo mejor de la epoca.
     Gracias por el recuerdo!!! Saludos


----------



## Pepeluí

Poli:
Las valvulas morian de a poco, como nosotros (si zafamos del infarto) que los transistores si se infartan. En el medio de una fiesta o de una disco, mas vale tenías que tener un muleto, porque sino estabas en el horno. Era imposible tener valvulas de repuesto para un recambio inmediato. En invierno, eran el mejor calefactor y en verano había que tener un ventilador a mano para no cocinarte. Cuando apareció el transistor se acabó el calor de las valvulas, pero también se acabó el grave flotante, Cosas del progreso. Ampli valvulares por exelencia no había, pero recuerdo haber trabajado con Luxman, Mac Hintosh, Uher. Para mi, los mejores lejos, los Mac Hintosh, en sonido y duración.....eran para trabajo pesado y nunca escuché de rotura ni que te dejen a pata en el medio de la noche. Tiraban entre 100 y 250 w por canal. Eso sí, eran para un comercio, porque un particular no tenía disponible para comprar uno para usarlo en el hogar, salvo que tuvieras mucho resto. A nivel domestico lo mas común era en Audinac valvular ó el Winco valvular. Era dificil conseguir productos importados. Si estabas en contacto con la Asociación Argentina de Confiterías Bailables podías conseguir productos profesionales que no eran de venta masiva. Lo común era tener un Wincofon, el Hi Fi era desconocido. Si tenías un ampli Lemme de 10 mono y un par de Leea 812 en cajas caseras, erras Gardel y Lepera juntos. Despues del 70, se hizo masiva la venta de equipos importados y realmente se empezó a conocer Leea a nivel no profesional.

Un abrazo,


----------



## Mostro 2

Gente, este es mi primer post aquí, estuve leyendo todo lo que se dice de la historia de LEEA y la verdad es que es una pena que ya no exista más la empresa. 
 Ahora, me dieron ganas de tratar de conseguir alguno de estos parlantes, específicamente para usarlos con guitarra eléctrica. Alguien me puede decir que modelos eran los de uso para guitarra eléctrica, para ver si consigo alguno en algún lado? Y cualquier otro dato relacionado con  ese uso, será bienvenido.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## jorgefer

Mostro 2:
Subo un folleto del padre de los parlantes para guitarra nacionales, el 12 A 825 GE (de 1968). Aunque el domo de aluminio en el dibujo se ve de color natural, recuerdo que los que yo compré para los equipos de guitarra que fabricaba lo tenían pintado de rojo. Pero éste era un parlante para guitarra fabricado por una empresa que solía excederse en los diseños, tenía campana de fundición y terrible magneto de alnico, estaba muy sobredimensionado tanto en lo físico como en las prestaciones: lo aceptado hoy para la guitarra eléctrica es una banda pasante de 80 a 5000Hz, con un pico amplio en 2000Hz, y todas las grandes marcas están más o menos en eso. Sin embargo, de conseguir uno original, es bueno tener en cuenta que la potencia es de 30W, ridículamente baja hoy pero que estaba en los estandares de la época, tenía una bobina muy ligera realizada con cemento de baja temperatura. Por eso llegaba a 15.000Hz sin recurrir al doble cono difusor. El sonido era sencillamente espectacular... pero se escuchaban todos los ruidos y el soplo de las resistencias y válvulas, para evitarlo ahora se corta en 5000Hz.
Otros modelos que usé fueron el 812RE en configuración 4x12, el 1221X, el 1214RE y algún otro que se me escapa, pero los que se usaban en las últimas épocas eran el 1222XE, el 1270RE y el 12100RE. Creo que deberías buscar entre éstos, según la potencia que necesites, son de 35W, 70W y 100W respectivamente.
Eso sí, fijate que estén originales o reparados en Leea, porque si les cambiaron el cono no te van a servir.
Suerte en la búsqueda.


----------



## Mostro 2

Gente, gracias por la respuesta.

Danielfer23, contate algo mas de ese parlante. Te lo hizo el hombre del que se habla en este post, no, que repara LEEA, correcto? Con que equipo lo usás? Limpio o distorsionado? Sensibilidad? Tipo de sonido? En que caja? Ah, y, me podrías contar un poco más acerca de eso de camisa de cobre, que no se que es?

Jorgefer, mil gracias por el folleto y los datos. Me están haciendo pensar en encargarle algún parlante a este señor Roberto... creo que va a ser mas fácil que conseguir un original...

Cualquier otra persona que tenga datos o experiencia con LEEA para uso en guitarra eléctrica, comente por favor!

Gracias a todos


----------



## danielfer23

Mostro 2 dijo:


> Gente, gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Danielfer23, contate algo mas de ese parlante. Te lo hizo el hombre del que se habla en este post, no, que repara LEEA, correcto? Con que equipo lo usás? Limpio o distorsionado? Sensibilidad? Tipo de sonido? En que caja? Ah, y, me podrías contar un poco más acerca de eso de camisa de cobre, que no se que es?
> 
> Jorgefer, mil gracias por el folleto y los datos. Me están haciendo pensar en encargarle algún parlante a este señor Roberto... creo que va a ser mas fácil que conseguir un original...
> 
> Cualquier otra persona que tenga datos o experiencia con LEEA para uso en guitarra eléctrica, comente por favor!
> 
> Gracias a todos



Si yo estaba en casi la misma situacion que vos con la diferencia que roberto ya me habia echo varios trabajos con resultados muy satisfactorios. Por el momento lo probe en limpio com caja litrada y con 30 miseros wats te rompe la cabesa y si mal no recuerdo me dijo que aguantaba hasta 100 wats. pero creo que el secreto esta en la caja cosa que muchos amplis nacionales no le prestan atencion


----------



## Mostro 2

Danielfer, gracias por constestar. A riesgo de ser pesado, te vuelvo a preguntar, que es eso de camisa de cobre? Me interesa mucho aprender sobre esto...

Ah, y, a que te referís con caja litrada? Caja cerrada por detrás, en oposición a caja abierta por atrás, que es lo habitual en equipos combo (parlante y amplificador en una sola caja) tipo Fender? O caja bass reflex. con tubo de sintonía (creo que así se llama)?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## danielfer23

Mostro 2 dijo:


> Danielfer, gracias por constestar. A riesgo de ser pesado, te vuelvo a preguntar, que es eso de camisa de cobre? Me interesa mucho aprender sobre esto...
> 
> Ah, y, a que te referís con caja litrada? Caja cerrada por detrás, en oposición a caja abierta por atrás, que es lo habitual en equipos combo (parlante y amplificador en una sola caja) tipo Fender? O caja bass reflex. con tubo de sintonía (creo que así se llama)?
> 
> Gracias de nuevo!



Es una camisa que va en el nucleo. Abria que preguntarle a jorge que comente teoricamente como funciona porque yo no lo se. Si reflex yo lo probe con 45litros y dos tubos de sintonia de 3" y funcionaba muy bien. De igua manera esa no es la caja definitiva porque ando con poco tiempo para encarar este poyecto


----------



## POLI

Fijate que en ML venden 2 1222xe que parecen estar impecables y a un precio mas que razonable yo diria barato para dos joyas de estas yo le entraria.eso si a cuidarlos y no castigarlos por experiencia te digo que con solo un ampli de 20+20 es una salvajada lo que suenan y tenes rango de frecuencias de sobra con estos , me imagino como deben andar con un ampli valvular...


----------



## danielfer23

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué por privado?



No era que no está permitido poner enlaces de ventas?


----------



## Fogonazo

danielfer23 dijo:


> No era que no está permitido poner enlaces de ventas?


*La Regla 2.1:*
Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web *con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.*

Si la dirección es de un proveedor, con el cual NO tienes relación, la norma no se aplica.


----------



## POLI

Fogonazo dijo:


> *La Regla 2.1:*
> Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web *con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.*
> 
> Si la dirección es de un *proveedor, con el cual NO tienes relación*, la norma no se aplica.



  Yo por las dudas que se preste a malas interpretaciones no lo publique pero si alguien mas tiene interes le envio el link.
 En la facultad , en legislacion me enseñaron que hay varias formas de interpretar las leyes el que yo este registrado en el sitio de venta Derremat. o M.L se podria interpretar como una relacion indirecta y voy hasta las manos... Pero con el aval de los jueces si es permitido lo pongo.
                                                         Slds.


----------



## cruz de malta

Jorgefer

                        Cuando vi el prospecto del 825 GE recorde que en deposito habia una caja LEEA original con ese parlante.Desgraciadamente la caja esta pero no asi el parlante.Como dato el gabinete tiene un volumen neto de 65 l con una perforacion de sintonia de 105 mm x 350mm. segun mis calculos resuena en unos 98 Hz,coherente con el ancho de banda para guitarra que citas en tu post.
         Recuerdo que el parlante resonaba en mas de 70Hz (medidos) y cuando lo usaba con musica tenia un sonido muy parecido a lo que es hoy la linea EV,pero con agudos que si bien presentaban cierta coloratura eran muy agradables. por supuesto que los graves estaban restringidos pero los medios graves eran de gran impacto.El amplificador era un valvular construido por mi con 6V6 en la salida y transformador de salida ultralineal marca BELBAR.En ese momento el pre que usaba era tambien valvular y de la marca SILCO,ya desaparecida.
        El conjunto fue el que me acompaño en los "ASALTOS" durante mi adolescencia,pues para la epoca la caja era pequeña.
        El magneto y campana del 825 GE eran los del 123 de los cuales aun tengo muchos.
        Si alguien quiere mas datos acerca de esta caja, los publico.Saludos.


----------



## pucho

hola a todos. soy nuevo en el foro y lo encontre buscando informacion de unos leea que lamentablemente los tengo en un estado deplorable, simplemente por no saber lo que eran y no cuidarlos como deberia aberlo echo, pese a que siempre mi viejo me decia que eran muy buenos parlantes y yo preferia quedarme con espejitos de colores. mientras los tube funcionando siempre tubieron buena calidad, pero nunca los supe apreciar siempre pensando en que en algun momento los cambiaria. y ahora que leo esto y sabiendo como eran diseñados y probados estos parlantes realmente me siento mal y realmente me gustaria repararlos. los parlantes son de 12 modelo 151 c con sus divisores de frecuencia. Debido a lo extenso del post, no pude leerlo todo asique les pediria si saben de algun lugar donde los reparen bien, o lo mejor posible y si existe algun dato que pueda llevarme a acer las cajas para estos parlantes. saludos y gracias


----------



## POLI

Bueno aca va el link para quien los quiera aprovechar.Slds.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-67490737-combo-de-parlantesbafles-leea-mas-divi-de-frec-regalo-_JM_


----------



## Yakofil

Heredé un par de LEEA Coax 223B pero no tengo los divisores de frecuencia. Alguien me puede decir a que frecuencia debe producirse el corte entre el transductor principal y el tweeter, para poder conseguirlos o hacerlos?  Gracias . Yakofil


----------



## jorgefer

Yakofil dijo:


> Heredé un par de LEEA Coax 223B pero no tengo los divisores de frecuencia. Alguien me puede decir a que frecuencia debe producirse el corte entre el transductor principal y el tweeter, para poder conseguirlos o hacerlos?  Gracias . Yakofil



Ver el archivo adjunto 23746


----------



## Yakofil

Un millon de gracias. Aunque no se pueda creer, los Cox 223B que tengo no habian sido usados nunca. estan NUEVOS!!! Con el dato que ma pasaste YA me pongo a hacer dos bafles (tengo planos originales de LEEA reproducidos en una revista de epoca). Igual ya los probe con un capacitor no polarizado de 3.7 mf en serie con el tweeter y andan que es un cañon. Ah me olvidaba, tengo 64 años y soy lo que en mi epoca se denominaba "audiofilo" que antiguedad!!!. Los parlantes estan fechados en 1976 en la carcasa. Gracias nuevamente.Yakofil


----------



## POLI

Realmente sos afortunado por haber conseguido dos de esos y si aparte de esto estan sin uso ... no se te sacaste el loto... dos buenas cajas super pegadas y atornilladas con un buen litraje van a sonar un espectaculo , por curiosidad , cuantos litros recomiendan per ese parlante?? mira que tiene frecuancia de resonancia en 26-28 hz tiene que llegar bien abajo.


----------



## Yakofil

El Plano que tengo indica para el COX223B: 90x76x42 cm, lo que significa aprox 287 dm3 (lts) con un tubo de sintonia rectangular de 35cm(ancho)x12 cm(alto)x15cm(profundidad y recomienda terciado de por lo menos 19mmde espesor.


----------



## Pepeluí

Yakofil: Para esas bestias del bajo, creo que andarían muy bien las cajas clasicas de Leea de la ficha técnica que subió Jorgefer y otra opción es un Onken de 300 litros (los planos los poder conseguir en la web).

Un abrazo


----------



## Yakofil

Gracias. pregunto: uno de mis parlantes tiene la campana pintada color beige y la otra es negra. El es resto son identicos. Significa algo?

Gracias por los datos,Pepelui, El plano que tengo yo es el mismo que subiste. Fijate en las medidas y veras que coinciden. Gracias igualmente. Voy a boscar el Onken porque me gusto el sistema de portilla lateral para la onda trasera


----------



## Alejoturismo

POLI dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con usted , la bobina es "corazon" del parlante pero si el resto no acompaña , no hay nada que hacerle , no creo que esten usando conos RDM los de VMR calculo que estaran encima de  un  jahro y por debajo de un LEEA ..
> Miren si seran crotos estos de VMR que no son capaces de informaciónrmar parametros T-S del parlante , cuando en teoria se dedican a la fabricacion de parlantes ,eso no me gusta me prece falta de seriedad que hoy en dia cuando todas las marcas serias te informaciónrman estos , los de VMR te pongan un grafica de una curva que perece ser para todos los parlantes la misma .
> Y con esto no digo que sean malos parlantes , digo que es una cierta falta de consideracion al cliente , ya que no son nada baratos.
> Yo he  medido parametros de T-S en varios de mis LEEA  y no es tan complicado , lleva un rato nada mas , podrian hacerlo, al igual que la curva de respúesta en vez de poner la fofocopia de la curva de un EV ...
> 
> Si alguien le interesa visite www.sonolink.com.ar


Hola Poli, parece que te escucharon desde VMR, cargaron los parametros T-S entra aca http://www.prosoundworld.com.ar/pdf/ParlantesDrivers.pdf


----------



## POLI

A buena hora , igualmente leyendome a mi mismo me parece que estuve un poco duro con sonolink , pero sigo manteniendo que hoy en dia una empresa seria debe brindar tales parametros.>Slds

Miren lo que encontre  olvidado en el tiempo  ,ahora  la verdad es  que  me desconcerto  ,  no entiendo  son un par 12 300Bf pero con el tipo de cono del 1222xe y domo de aluminio  , es bf pero sin embargo tienen el domo y el doble cono como los rango  extendido ?? Campana de chapa ?? sin proteccion sobre el iman ?? ma que raro !! a ver quien me ayuda ... JorgeFer que suspone usted?? Me falto aclarar que estan en una estanteria esperando dueño Okm en caja pero hasta que o defina bien no los voy a comprar ademas parece que tienen que averiguar precio porque no estan en sistema.


----------



## jorgefer

POLI dijo:


> Miren lo que encontre  olvidado en el tiempo  ,ahora  la verdad es  que  me desconcerto  ,  no entiendo  son un par 12 300Bf pero con el tipo de cono del 1222xe y domo de aluminio  , es bf pero sin embargo tienen el domo y el doble cono como los rango  extendido ?? Campana de chapa ?? sin proteccion sobre el iman ?? ma que raro !! a ver quien me ayuda ... JorgeFer que suspone usted?? Me falto aclarar que estan en una estanteria esperando dueño Okm en caja pero hasta que o defina bien no los voy a comprar ademas parece que tienen que averiguar precio porque no estan en sistema.



Poli, mis felicitaciones! Acabas de descubrir el ornitorrinco...

Chiste aparte, es claramente una truchada de alguien que pudo disponer algunos elementos originales LEEA, como el domo de aluminio y tal vez el cono y el whizzer. La campana y el aro de goma de apoyo frontal tampoco son originales. Fijate que las etiquetas están escritas a mano, tanto la del parlante como la de la caja. Teníamos algunas etiquetas genéricas por si nos quedábamos sin stock de algún modelo, pero se colocaban sellos, nunca a mano.
Puede ser alguien que compró elementos en el remate, pero la intención no parece buena, salvo que los regale.


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:


> Poli, mis felicitaciones! Acabas de descubrir el ornitorrinco...
> 
> Chiste aparte, es claramente una truchada de alguien que pudo disponer algunos elementos originales LEEA, como el domo de aluminio y tal vez el cono y el whizzer. La campana y el aro de goma de apoyo frontal tampoco son originales. Fijate que las etiquetas están escritas a mano, tanto la del parlante como la de la caja. Teníamos algunas etiquetas genéricas por si nos quedábamos sin stock de algún modelo, pero se colocaban sellos, nunca a mano.
> Puede ser alguien que compró elementos en el remate, pero la intención no parece buena, salvo que los regale.



 Viste ? a mi me olia feo era como que habia cosas incongruentes la campana de chapa las borneras horribles , mejor dicho terminales , un bf con copo de aluminio del 1222xe y el doble cono proyectante ?? hubieras sido mas logico un be pero asi y todo un rango extendido de 300w , mmm , el aro de goma , recuerdo el liso de 4 agujeros o el ranurado tambien de 4 agujeros con el sellito de LEEA fundido en el mismo , inconfundible .Pense que en la decadencia alguno se mando esto , pero por suerte me confirmas que fue algun aventurero que consigio cosas en el ramate o  vaya a saber como y se mando a hacer estas truchadas. Bueno muy agradecidos como siempre queda como una anecdota mas.Slds.

Pd: Muy gracioso lo de calificarlo como ornitorrinco.


----------



## danielfer23

POLI dijo:


> Viste ? a mi me olia feo era como que habia cosas incongruentes la campana de chapa las borneras horribles , mejor dicho terminales , un bf con copo de aluminio del 1222xe y el doble cono proyectante ?? hubieras sido mas logico un be pero asi y todo un rango extendido de 300w , mmm , el aro de goma , recuerdo el liso de 4 agujeros o el ranurado tambien de 4 agujeros con el sellito de LEEA fundido en el mismo , inconfundible .Pense que en la decadencia alguno se mando esto , pero por suerte me confirmas que fue algun aventurero que consigio cosas en el ramate o  vaya a saber como y se mando a hacer estas truchadas. Bueno muy agradecidos como siempre queda como una anecdota mas.Slds.
> 
> Pd: Muy gracioso lo de calificarlo como ornitorrinco.



poli acabo de ofertar en los bafles previa discucion con mi madre (que no hay lugar. que vas a hacer con tantos parlantes. muchas otras cosas) el fin de semana los voy a retirar y despues les comento como me fue.

por donde viste este engendro? pensar que si *no* existiera este foro quisas si lo veo me lo compro.


----------



## POLI

danielfer23 dijo:


> poli acabo de ofertar en los bafles previa discucion con mi madre (que no hay lugar. que vas a hacer con tantos parlantes. muchas otras cosas) el fin de semana los voy a retirar y despues les comento como me fue.
> 
> por donde viste este engendro? pensar que si *no* existiera este foro quisas si lo veo me lo compro.



  >Je  bueno yo a veces tengo planteos similares no sos el unico lo que pasa es que los  voy distribuyendo estrategicamente , Los parlantes estan en una casa de instrumentos musicales y otros ,  en el interior del pais me paso el dato mi ex-socio Dj , lo que me tiene verdareamente intrigado es la bobina que le habran puesto porque el conjunto polar es de unos 200 mm y da para unos 300 o 400 watts pero quizas le mandaron una bobina de 20w o 30w , me tiene intrigado tal aberracion y cuanto pedirán en cuanto sepa les paso el dato asi no nos reimos juntos.


----------



## POLI

A la pelota !!! miren esto ...

 Mas fotos aqui:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-69303824-2-microfonos-long-leea-voz-musica-_JM_


----------



## Pepeluí

Yakofil:
La direfencia en la pintura (la beige) puede ser (no digo que sea) Altec 419 A. El aspecto exterior es igual. Tiene campana plástica que cubre el conjunto magnético?. Alguien el el foro explicó que la diferencia de marcas está en la nervadura de los soportes que en el caso de Leea son menores y en Altec son mas pronunciados y dificultan el ensamblaje del parlante desde el exterior-

Un abrazo,


----------



## Yakofil

Hola, gracias por el dato, voy a verificar el tamaño de las nervadoras. La campana de proteccion del conjunto magnetico es en los dos casos de alumino estampado. Saludos. Yakofil


----------



## Pepeluí

Yakofil:
 Te adjunto una foto de comparación Leea-Altec.
Un abrazo


----------



## jorgefer

Pepeluí dijo:


> Yakofil:
> La direfencia en la pintura (la beige) puede ser (no digo que sea) Altec 419 A. El aspecto exterior es igual. Tiene campana plástica que cubre el conjunto magnético?. Alguien el el foro explicó que la diferencia de marcas está en la nervadura de los soportes que en el caso de Leea son menores y en Altec son mas pronunciados y dificultan el ensamblaje del parlante desde el exterior-
> 
> Un abrazo,



En realidad las campanas de aluminio Leea eran originalmente iguales a las Altec, tenían los famoso nervios que complicaban el montaje desde el frente del baffle, pero tengamos en cuenta que en esa época a nadie se le hubiera ocurrido montarlos así, siempre se fijaban desde el interior de la caja. Lo del montaje frontal fue posterior, se demostró que en los baffles de alta gama para HiFi convenía que los parlantes y tweeters se montaran a ras del frente, desde el exterior. Eso evitaba el efecto túnel que provocaba el agujero debido al espesor de la madera, un efecto sutil, pero medible. 
LEEA modificó las matrices de inyección de las campanas para quitarle esos nervios molestos, se aumentó el espesor reforzando la zona de montaje - aumentando también el peso y el costo - para que no quedaran partes debilitadas. Ésto se hizo a fines de los '80, cuando se desarrollaron las líneas nuevas 250BF y 150BE, y se adoptaron para todos los modelos, los modernos y los antiguos que todavía estuvieran en producción.
Así que todos los parlantes fabricados después de esa fecha tenían un aro de montaje limpio, que se podía montar de ambos lados, y recuerdo que, al principio, entregábamos con cada parlante un aro se goma enterizo suelto, que se podía colocar detrás del aro de montaje, y creo que hasta llegamos a entregarlo pegado, pero luego se discontinuó porque como la moda era de baffles alfombrados no hacía falta ese aro posterior, se montaba sobre la alfombra y quedaba muy bien. En algunos casos se daban en los folletos dos diámetros para el calado de la madera: el común para montaje normal desde el interior del gabinete, y otro diámetro distinto para montaje desde el frente. Igual, se ofrecía el aro de goma extra para quien pudiera necesitarlo.


----------



## danielfer23

les cuento principalmente a poli que me paso el dato. fui a ver los parlantes estos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-70422225-combo-de-parlantesbafles-leea-mas-divi-de-frec-regalo-_JM_
un vajon total. el mismo dia que los iva ir a buscar me abisa que uno de los parlante hace ruido, yo ya estaba preparado para ir así que fui igual. el parlante ase ruido como si fuera que esta sulftado algo no se si tiene bobina de aluminio y abra estado en la humedad o no se.
asi seguire buscando


----------



## Yakofil

gracias por la info Pepelui. Mis dos coaxiales tienen la"molesta nervadura" pero para mi no es molestia, ya encontraré la forma de hacer una muesca para que queden montados al ras. les voy a sacar la campana de proteccion y subire una foto proximamente. Saludos. Yakofil

Jorgefer: por atolondrado confundi tu post con el de Pepelui y le respondí a él. Aclarado el punto, mi agradecimiento a los dos.Yakofil


----------



## POLI

danielfer23 dijo:


> les cuento principalmente a poli que me paso el dato. fui a ver los parlantes estos _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-70422225-combo-de-parlantesbafles-leea-mas-divi-de-frec-regalo-_JM_
> un vajon total. el mismo dia que los iva ir a buscar me abisa que uno de los parlante hace ruido, yo ya estaba preparado para ir así que fui igual. el parlante ase ruido como si fuera que esta sulftado algo no se si tiene bobina de aluminio y abra estado en la humedad o no se.
> asi seguire buscando


 
 Lo lamento , esteticamente estaban impecables una lastima que pasara esto si te deja tranquilo seguramente cocino los dos , no uno , osea que habrias comprado dos cocinados , lamentablemente con el tiempo los parlante de este tipo fueron llegando a manos de gente como esta que no sabe lo que tiene y hace estas cosas.



Pepeluí dijo:


> Yakofil:
> Te adjunto una foto de comparación Leea-Altec.
> Un abrazo


  Yo mencione la diferencia , el ejemplo particular fue especificamente la diferencia del 160 bf con nervaduras y bobina de 76mm(poco mas poco menos) al 150bf con bobina de 63 mm y sin nervadura , lo que me queda la duda es si ambos cambios se hicieron al mismo tiempo y no , osea si en el mismo momento de modificar la campana se modifico el polar y se llevo la bobina a 63mm.


----------



## jorgefer

POLI dijo:


> Yo mencione la diferencia , el ejemplo particular fue especificamente la diferencia del 160 bf con nervaduras y bobina de 76mm(poco mas poco menos) al 150bf con bobina de 63 mm y sin nervadura , lo que me queda la duda es si ambos cambios se hicieron al mismo tiempo y no , osea si en el mismo momento de modificar la campana se modifico el polar y se llevo la bobina a 63mm.



A ver: los modelos LEEA de 15" de los últimos tiempos eran:

*15/160BF* de la línea antigua, campana *inyectada* en aluminio con nervaduras, bobina de 75 mm de alambre de cobre sobre former de aluminio. Pueden haber salido las últimas partidas con la campan *inyectada* sin nervaduras, hasta que se descontinuó debido a la aparición del 15/250BF. 

*15/250BF* línea nueva, campana *fundida* en aluminio de diseño nuevo, sin nervaduras, bobina de 63 mm de cinta de aluminio sobre former de kapton y posteriormente former de fibra de vidrio para 300 y 400W. La campana se pasó luego a la *inyectada* sin nervaduras.

*15/150BE* línea nueva, campana *inyectada* sin nervaduras, bobina de 51 mm de cinta de aluminio sobre former de kapton y luego de fibra de vidrio.

*15/600BF* línea nueva, campana *fundida* sin nervaduras, bobina de 75 mm de cinta de cobre sobre former de fibra de vidrio. Creo que llegó a salir alguna partida con la campana *inyectada* sin nervaduras.

Las campanas de fundición de aluminio eran más pesadas y fuertes, las inyectadas eran más livianas y económicas y de mejor estética.


----------



## Yakofil

Yakofil dijo:


> gracias por la info Pepelui. Mis dos coaxiales tienen la"molesta nervadura" pero para mi no es molestia, ya encontraré la forma de hacer una muesca para que queden montados al ras. les voy a sacar la campana de proteccion y subire una foto proximamente. Saludos. Yakofil
> 
> Jorgefer: por atolondrado confundi tu post con el de Pepelui y le respondí a él. Aclarado el punto, mi agradecimiento a los dos.Yakofil



Aqui subo fotos de mis coax 223B. Los conos me parecen muy nuevos para ser originales.De todas maneras yo no los use nunca. Por las nervaduras que se aprecian en la foto se puede determinar si son los originales?. Si es necesario tengo mas fotos (no las subo para no ocupar ancho de banda del foro).Ambos tienen un sellado con las fechas: 12 JUL 77(color beige)y 3 OCT 79(color negro). Las campanas las tenia pero en una mudanza desde La Plata se me perdieron de vista. Saludos. Yakofil


----------



## POLI

Gracias por la aclaracion JorgeFer , no tenia claro que los 150 BE tenian bobina de 51mm.
 Yakofil : creo que en alguna epoca LEEA sellaba atras del cono de papel y atras de la campana la fecha de fabricacion  , eso te lo puede aclarar jorge Fer ademas atras del cono o por lo menos los RDM venian con un codigo de identifiacion impreso.
 Con respecto a la nervadura yo en los que tienen esto cale un poquito , muy poquito la madera y depues les puse un burlete de goma (tipo goma eva ) bien gruesito para asiento y sellado del parlante , quedo perfecto.


----------



## jorgefer

Yakofil dijo:


> Aqui subo fotos de mis coax 223B. Los conos me parecen muy nuevos para ser originales.De todas maneras yo no los use nunca. Por las nervaduras que se aprecian en la foto se puede determinar si son los originales?. Si es necesario tengo mas fotos (no las subo para no ocupar ancho de banda del foro).Ambos tienen un sellado con las fechas: 12 JUL 77(color beige)y 3 OCT 79(color negro). Las campanas las tenia pero en una mudanza desde La Plata se me perdieron de vista. Saludos. Yakofil



Lamentablemente los conos no son originales, el cono era liso y éstos son groseramente corrugados. Fijate:

Ver el archivo adjunto 23746
Ver el archivo adjunto 23746

Eso no significa que no puedan funcionar bien, pero fueron reenconados, y por alguien que no se preocupó demasiado por que el cono fuese al menos similar. Fijate si tiene el ala de suspensión de acordeón de tela impregnada. Si no, no te van a servir para mucho.

LEEA no sellaba los conos con la fecha. Los conos americanos tenían atrás un sello blanco con un código que refería a las hojas de especificaciones del fabricante de los mismos. La fecha de fabricación del parlante se sellaba sobre el magneto.


----------



## andresss

jorgefer me podes sacar una duda, el montar un parlante en la caja, desde adentro o desde afuera, trae algun cambio? tiene alguna ventaja o desventaja colocarlo de afuera como hacen ahora?
saludos


----------



## Cacho

andresss dijo:


> jorgefer me podes sacar una duda, el montar un parlante en la caja, desde adentro o desde afuera, trae algun cambio?



¿Leíste esto?


jorgefer dijo:


> En realidad las campanas de aluminio Leea eran originalmente iguales a las Altec, tenían los famoso nervios que complicaban el montaje desde el frente del baffle, pero tengamos en cuenta que en esa época a nadie se le hubiera ocurrido montarlos así, siempre se fijaban desde el interior de la caja. Lo del montaje frontal fue posterior, se demostró que en los baffles de alta gama para HiFi convenía que los parlantes y tweeters se montaran a ras del frente, desde el exterior. Eso evitaba el efecto túnel que provocaba el agujero debido al espesor de la madera, un efecto sutil, pero medible.


Lo escribió unos posts más arriba...


Saludos


----------



## gmant

Buenas, mi nombre es Alberto, y cai a este foro buscando info de Leea como muchos, les cuento que mi experiencia con Leea ha sido muy buena, y le guardo mucho carino, yo tuve 2 15 150 rango extendido en cajas exponenciales, tirados por un ampli transistorizado bjt con 2n3055 de 120wx2. Muchos recuerdos de la eopca que era dj, con ellos hice sonido en una cancha de basquet, sin problemas, ni de potencia ni de saturacion ni de nada, depues a los anos que deje de laburar de eso me acuerdo que tenia las cajas en el espacio donde iba un placard en mi casa, wow, era impresionante claro que eran unas cajotas super grandes y pesadas, pero lo que mas me impresionaba de esas cajas y esos parlantes era que no se sabia de donde venia el sonido llenaban la habitacion muy bien y bueno de las voces para que hablar, impresionante, yo solo los tenia con un tw 2002 cortado con un capacitor, jajajaja, en esa epoca nada de filtros complicados ni nada por el estilo, aun  sabia lo que hacia porque el ampli me lo habia fabricado yo, pero bueno uno a veces es medio bestia con estos fierros...
Bueno les cuento que cai aca buscando material para armarme unas cajas de alta sensibilidad y alta calidad, es para un ampli valvular de poca potencia que tambien arme yo y como nada de lo nuevo parece servir uno vuelve a la fuente......
La idea es armar algo de por lo menos 3 vias para mi casa, me podrian aconsejar que modelo de Leea tendria que buscar?, la idea es usar un tweeter de cinta, asi que necesitaria un medios y un woofer.
Saludos.

Alberto.


----------



## deejayaustin

Hola

Acabo de adquirir un par de campanas de leea y se la lleve al señor roberto, lo que queria saber de cuantos litros tiene que ser la caja, el modelo es un bf400 en 15 pulgadas, eran rango extendido pero le dije que me los arme como woofer, tienen una bobina de 3 pulgadas, creo que son de los años 50 o 60...

Saludos



Mostro 2 dijo:


> Gente, este es mi primer post aquí, estuve leyendo todo lo que se dice de la historia de LEEA y la verdad es que es una pena que ya no exista más la empresa.
> Ahora, me dieron ganas de tratar de conseguir alguno de estos parlantes, específicamente para usarlos con guitarra eléctrica. Alguien me puede decir que modelos eran los de uso para guitarra eléctrica, para ver si consigo alguno en algún lado? Y cualquier otro dato relacionado con  ese uso, será bienvenido.
> 
> Gracias y saludos!




Hola

le desis al señor roberto que te arme el modelo re-124, ese es el modelos que es para guitarra, yo le hice armar dos, y los parlantes lo estoy moviendo con un fahey de 100, los parlantes son de 150 watts rms y tienen una bobina de 2 pulgadas.

Saludos


----------



## aguilucho-mdq

Bueno, la verdad despues de haber leído todo el post si opino tendría que ser como una critica a una pelicula, es mas este post es una película creo que cada uno la armo con vivencias pasadas y rememoro cosas de su juventud, es impresionante el conocimiento de algunos como es tu caso Poli, Gaston, jorgefer y algun otro que se me escapa.Entre de casualidad y no se como, la octava maravilla del mundo para mi:Google, de verivo a este post y me atrapo, buscando tweeters de domo de seda para mis viejas cajas inglesas NAD q*ue* se me quemó uno.
Impresionante muchachos, no quise dejar de comentar y si bien por cuestiones economicas y de la vida no pude poseer algunas de estas bestias LEEA si han pasado por mis manos mas que una vez.
Hay que acordarse siempre de las cosas buenas que hicieron compatriotas para decir que alguna vez pudimos ser y por contrapartida los vende-patrias no nos dejaron, a no perder la esperanza.
Gracias.

PD : esta es una pregunta para jorgefer que me quedo picando mientra leía el post y me dije se lo pregunto al final. Conociste a Roberto ya que era ex empleado  de LEEA?
Gracias


----------



## aguilucho-mdq

Me parece que toque un punto complicado, que habrá pasado.......

Cambio de tema, me parece que leí algo por este post de la marca tonhalle de laboratorios audifan, quiero comprarles unos tweeters de domo de seda, alguno que tenga referencia de algo? alguna otra marca que me recomienden?
gracias


----------



## Cacho

Primero, por la pregunta a Jorgefer y su "enigmática respuesta": A buen entendedor, pocas palabras... No pidas aclaraciones sobre el tema.

Y tu consulta seguila por los hilos dedicados a esa marca. No desvirtúes este, por favor.


----------



## jorgefer

Poli, muchachos:

Disculpen si los molesté con una respuesta no del todo adecuada. Mi intención era no avanzar sobre el tema, no supe expresarlo con discreción. Estoy esperando que se resuelva un juicio, no puedo decir una palabra más.

Pero es un asunto personal, comercial pero personal, no tiene nada que ver con "políticas internas de la empresa". 

Parafraseando al Diego: LEEA no se mancha!!!

Estoy con muchísimo trabajo, en cuanto pueda liberarme un poco volveré a compartir charlas y a subir los datos que tenga para ustedes.

Un abrazo


----------



## distribuidor

Hola gente les dejo la foto de lo ultimo que adquiri ayer unas cajas con leaa 222-c de 15" la verdad el mejor sonido que escuche en mi vida, un abraso


----------



## coquito

Hola les cuento que hace un mes conseguí un par de LEEA 15-150 BE originales, están como nuevos, y suenan de maravilla. Están en unos bafles bastante deterioradas estoy viendo de hacerle unas nuevas de MDF o fenólico. La idea es hacer cajas Bass Réflex con las medidas que aconsejaba la marca para esos parlantes, y además le pondré un driver selenium 220ti. También  le quisiera colocar un crossover para lograr un buen sonido, pero de esto no tengo idea porfi si alguien me puede dar una mano con este tema.


----------



## satantango

Buenas gente, soy nuevo en el foro, llegue buscando info sobre leea.
Hace unos años que uso unos 223b que estan originales, tanto los divisores como el cono, etc. Al principio los tenia sin caja sobre unas banquetas y ya asi sonaban bien, pero cuando un tipo aparecio y me regalo unas cajas diseño tannoy arden, mamita! Pones una moneda sobre la mesa y la hacen saltar. Como si fuera poco, esto es con un ampli single ended con el95 (2 watt por canal). Increible. Creo que no hay dinero por el cual los venda, ya que no he escuchado nada igual. Es verdad lo que dice el folleto, el tweeter no distorsiona lo pongas al volumen que lo pongas.
Como planes, tengo, probar nuevos divisores (con componentes de mayor calidad), y agregar un super tweeter. La razon para estas pruebas es que si bien creo que son muy agradables de escuchar, opacan un poco las frecuencias medias y altas. Puede que con un push pull de mas potencia esto mejore, o un transistorizado incluso, quien sabe... Me la paso enchufando y desenchufando cosas porque nunca estoy conforme, pero desde que di con estos me he quedado bastante conforme.
Si alguien ha hecho experiencia modificando el divisor u otras modificaciones me encantaria conocerlas...
Saludos y gracias
Pepo


----------



## POLI

coquito dijo:


> Hola les cuento que hace un mes conseguí un par de LEEA 15-150 BE originales, están como nuevos, y suenan de maravilla. Están en unos bafles bastante deterioradas estoy viendo de hacerle unas nuevas de MDF o fenólico. La idea es hacer cajas Bass Réflex con las medidas que aconsejaba la marca para esos parlantes, y además le pondré un driver selenium 220ti. También le quisiera colocar un crossover para lograr un buen sonido, pero de esto no tengo idea porfi si alguien me puede dar una mano con este tema.


 
  Hola , creo que vas por buen camino , esos driver 220ti los medi y es una animalada en cuanto a respuesta sensibilidad y claridad de agudos recuerdo que arrancaban en 800 o 900hz y seguian planos hasta mas de los 22k sin valles , de seguro que los vas a tener que atenuar para que suenen parejo con el parlante  , los compare en mediciones con unos JBL y me dio ganas de tirar los JBL por la ventana , probalos y nos  contas que te parecieron , a mi la verdad que me sorprendieron.
  La frecuencia de cruce ideal creo que te la va a poder dar mas exactamente jorgefer , yo en *15BE *nunca tuve para probar pero de seguro llega mas arriba que el BF.



distribuidor dijo:


> Hola gente les dejo la foto de lo ultimo que adquiri ayer unas cajas con leaa 222-c de 15" la verdad el mejor sonido que escuche en mi vida, un abraso


 
Felicitaciones , estan muy lindas , me mato la etiqueta naranja al estilo garantia o control de calidad con el logo de LEEA que cuelga de los cables , contanos que dice... estoy esperando encontrar unas de estas y me jubilo en el audio.. o la pareja de mi Leea coaxial de 12 con iman de alnico pero por ahora nada...


----------



## Daniel

Hola gente como andan, hace tiempo que vengo mirando el foro y la verdad que es muy bueno y con gente muy piola, el motivo por el cual les escribo ( y hablando de leea aprovecho) es para comentarles que tengo dos woofer leea de 10" 1050 BF, (antes de seguir les hago una pequeña reseña de su historia) los cuales compre en el año 1992 con un dinero que me habia regalado mi abuela para un cumpleaños, el tema es que nunca los use (tengo la hoja de datos, las medidas de la caja acustica) estan guardados con la caja que los compre y hace unos años se empezo a romper y hoy dia ya no existe mas la suspencion del cono (faun, no se bien como se escribe) el tema en cuestion es que los quisiera arreglar pero no se donde llevarlos soy de Rosario y aunque conozco gente que repara parlantes no les tengo mucha confianza para llevarles los leea, por eso si no es mucha molestia y abusando de su generosidad quisiera que alguien me pueda decir de alguien de confianza y que tenga referencias sobre la reparacion de esos parlantes
Desde ya les estoy muy agradecidos y sigan asi que el foro esta barbaro

PD. si alguien ha escuchado el sonido de estos woofer por favor que me cuente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si hubieras leído el tema completo hubieras encontrado los datos de una persona - en Bs. As. - que los repara con componentes originales.
Conclusión: leé el tema completo y vas a encontrar lo que buscás.


----------



## coquito

Hola pepelui te felicito por la compra. Hace poco adquirí unos 15 - 150 BE, son usados pero están como nuevos, y suenan muy bien. Pero no tengo la hoja de datos que me seria útil para hacerle unas cajas y colocarle divisores de frecuencia. Vos me la podrías pasar si es que la tienes, o por lo menos darme algunos valores importantes como por ejemplo respuesta de frecuencia, etc. Te lo agradeceré mucho.
Un abraso.


----------



## dadybik

En respuesta a los foreros de LEEA, si vale la pena responder luego de pensarlo por una completa semana al haber descubierto el blog, ahora les cuento un poco de mi experiencia; desde chico crecí muy de cerca relacionado con el audio aunque con escaso poder adquisitivo ya que como buen argentino y seis hermanos nunca en mi vida me pude dar el lujo de tener un leea, sí de escuchar en casas de amigos que fueron desde simples audiófilos hasta profesionales, de trabajar unas vacaciones para un tal Pretel en CBA  por un completo mes sin que me pagara porque según el estaba aprendiendo del tema, éste tipo tenía todo Leea, desde los pacson (linea de amplis y pres profesionales) microfonos, cables y como siempre los nunca tan bien ponderados caballitos de batalla que fueron los 1222 (un woofer de rango extendido) de los cuáles debemos humildemente reconocer que fueron la fuente mayor de ingresos de la firma en cuestión y para la cuál existían tres marcas que se le arrimaban, Emawe, UCOA y otro mas que era directamente una m***da y ha sido mencionado por algún forero de este blog, todos se parecían entre ellos y los emawe fueron los que mas se pudieron arrimar. Un par de  cosas importantes, para aquél entonces en Argentina como mantenía un régimen archicerrado de aduanas, para estos industriosos fabricantes de parlantes no había competencia alguna ya que era imposible conseguir algo alternativo y para lo cuál en el resto del mundo se estaban cocinando cosillas más que importantes no solo en los materiales que se comenzaron a emplear sinó en los hallazgos del 71 de las ecuaciones deThielle and Small y cía que le dieron un giro de 180º al tema y a su partir que los monstruos de la fabricación comenzaron a ajustarse mejorando el rendimiento y el sonido con el consiguiente freno a los picos y a las resonancias consiguiendo hacer bafles de mierda que sonaban maravillosamente siendo que hasta el momento había sido un tema de ensayo error porque nadie había podido predecir matemáticamente lo que un determinado valor podía ingerir en un determinado sentido. Luego lo que pasó, que esos parlantitos (algunos buenos de veras como los JBL o los altec y algunos EV mas los japos que la tuvieron clara) entraron en forma violenta y compitieron con la industria mediocre nacional opacándola al extremo de dejar que LEEA terminara comprandole parlantes a RCF y colocarles el sello de su autoría y por consiguiente finalizar fundiéndose como lo habían hecho sus competidores un tiempo antes. En el año 91 tuve la posibilidad de conocer una revista que me abrió el entendimiento se llama Speaker Builder (Old colony) que dejó de existir en el 2000, ahora la han fusionado con otras dos de la misma editorial  y se llama AudioXpress, y hasta se puede conseguir la subscipción online; en definitiva lo que quiero subrayar que el tema era mucho mas complicado que hacer el reflector de bajos a ojo, o el infinito a ojo, descubrí y comencé a medir y a escuchar lo que medía y a ver que había un mundo detrás de lo que hasta el momento eran las columnas sonoras con cuatro 1222; hoy la nostalgia y el apego por lo que todo tiempo pasado fué mejor (soneto), y no lagrimeamos viendo un leea polovoriento al que le han reemplazado el cono vaya a saber con que bobina móvil o que surround o qué domo o que cono y pensamos por ventura que es lo mismo y que de última no importa ya que probablemente ese cono o esa bobina móvil que le hemos colocado a nuestro viejo chasis de 1222 es china y probablemente lleva acumulada la experiencia y el control de calidad de los parlantes modernos. Por ello todo lo que creemos en esa materia que es Leea pueda ser cualquier cosa y por suerte suena bien. Alguien alguna vez ha calculado los valores Thiell y small de un leea para saber si se puede hacer algo con ellos mas que tratar de averiguar cuantos litros deberá tener el bafle? Estimados cooforeros creo que es puro corazón el audio en serio es cosa seria. Disculpen por la cháchara y saludos a todos

el de la foto 222 es la copia de un altec lansing si es que no lo es verdaderamente ( para lo cuál no dudo de que sea una maravilla)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dadybik dijo:


> ...hoy la nostalgia y el apego por lo que todo tiempo pasado fué mejor (soneto), y no lagrimeamos viendo un leea polovoriento al que le han reemplazado el cono vaya a saber con que bobina móvil o que surround o qué domo o que cono y pensamos por ventura que es lo mismo y que de última no importa ya que probablemente ese cono o esa bobina móvil que le hemos colocado a nuestro viejo chasis de 1222 es china y probablemente lleva acumulada la experiencia y el control de calidad de los parlantes modernos. Por ello todo lo que creemos en esa materia que es Leea pueda ser cualquier cosa y por suerte suena bien. Alguien alguna vez ha calculado los valores Thiell y small de un leea para saber si se puede hacer algo con ellos mas que tratar de averiguar cuantos litros deberá tener el bafle?...



Aunque iba a darme rosca con una larga respuesta, prefiero dejarla a quienes tienen mas experiencia que yo en este tema.
Si bien coincido con vos en algunas cosas de las que mencionas, puedo asegurarte que solo estas viendo la cara de la moneda que tiene valor para apoyar tu exposición, ya que no has planteado el contexto histórico completo que la justifique.

Por último, yo sí he medido los parámetros T/S de dos woofers Leea iguales - lamentablemente sin saber el modelo de ellos por que no les quedaba ninguna etiqueta que los identificara y no conozco tanto de esos parlantes como para reconocerlos a simple vista - y de ambos woofers, uno de ellos estaba reparado  y tenía cono y bobina "chinos" nuevos, colocados por algún aprendiz de brujo. Los resultados finales de la medición fueron (tengo mas valores, pero con estos basta para mostrar el efecto):

Leea Original:
Fs = 47 Hz
Qts = 0.36
Vas = 35.7 lts.

Leea Reparado:
Fs = 42 Hz
Qts = 0.92
Vas = 103 lts

Me imagino que ya que has trabajado con los parámetros T/S podrás analizar la diferencia atroz entre ambos conjuntos de valores y verás que no hay nada de "experiencia y control de calidad de los parlantes modernos" en los componentes chinos.

Saludos!


----------



## dadybik

ezavalla dijo:


> Aunque iba a darme rosca con una larga respuesta, prefiero dejarla a quienes tienen mas experiencia que yo en este tema.
> Si bien coincido con vos en algunas cosas de las que mencionas, puedo asegurarte que solo estas viendo la cara de la moneda que tiene valor para apoyar tu exposición, ya que no has planteado el contexto histórico completo que la justifique.
> 
> Por último, yo sí he medido los parámetros T/S de dos woofers Leea iguales - lamentablemente sin saber el modelo de ellos por que no les quedaba ninguna etiqueta que los identificara y no conozco tanto de esos parlantes como para reconocerlos a simple vista - y de ambos woofers, uno de ellos estaba reparado  y tenía cono y bobina "chinos" nuevos, colocados por algún aprendiz de brujo. Los resultados finales de la medición fueron (tengo mas valores, pero con estos basta para mostrar el efecto):
> 
> Leea Original:
> Fs = 47 Hz
> Qts = 0.36
> Vas = 35.7 lts.
> 
> Leea Reparado:
> Fs = 42 Hz
> Qts = 0.92
> Vas = 103 lts
> 
> Me imagino que ya que has trabajado con los parámetros T/S podrás analizar la diferencia atroz entre ambos conjuntos de valores y verás que no hay nada de "experiencia y control de calidad de los parlantes modernos" en los componentes chinos.
> 
> Saludos!


Estimado obiwankenobi, gracias por tu rápida respuesta antes que nada, no quiero significar que los chinos o que los conos y bobinas de esa procedencia suenen mejor, sinó solamente lo puse como un ejemplo respecto a lo que trataba de explicar acerca de lo impredecible de los altoparlantes de argentina, por supuesto sin menospreciar, y con la intención de aclarar mas que nada. Mas está decir que con los diferentes valores medidos respecto a lo original de leea tampoco digo que puedan sonar mejor, o peor sinó es que habrá que calcular que volumen de caja luego de optar por  el tipo, si cerrado (o vulgarmente llamado infinito) o abierto para lo cuál habra que calcular el tunel. Coincido en que por el tipo de surround (acordeón) debera ser abierto o sintonizado ya que era la usanza de esos parlantes y para aquél entorno que era sinó una copia de los altec y muchos otros como los tannoy, los fisher de los años 50 pasando por los electovoice y cayendo en los jbl que al día de hoy mantienen un desarrollo impensable para lo que en nuestro país se estila. Me gustaría seriamente conseguir un par de cualquiera de los parlantes sobre todo los coaxiales y ponerme a ver profundamente tanto como Uds por el cariño que le tengo a lo nacional, pero te pido que mires con un ángulo abierto para no incurrir en errores de subjetivismo. En mi poder tengo Dynaudio que conseguí usados, tengo un par de lowthers DX4 aparte de todos los rango medio y tweeters hi end que no se pueden comparar con los amados leea. Respecto a otro item mencionado por otros foreros, los divisores de frecuencia, ese es otro tema muy peliagudo y especial en el que tiene que  ver el progreso, hay filtros que son una cosa sencilla pero hay otros de 3er o 4to orden que bien diseñados con buenas cajas y respetando las distancias que van a marcar la diferencia respecto a lo primitivo que era el audio en aquellos tiempos previos a Thiell y small.
Un saludo cordial y caluroso
Esteban Bikic


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dadybik dijo:


> antes que nada, no quiero significar que los chinos o que los conos y bobinas de esa procedencia suenen mejor, sinó solamente lo puse como un ejemplo respecto a lo que trataba de explicar acerca de lo impredecible de los altoparlantes de argentina, por supuesto sin menospreciar, y con la intención de aclarar mas que nada. Mas está decir que con los diferentes valores medidos respecto a lo original de leea tampoco digo que puedan sonar mejor, o peor sinó es que habrá que calcular que volumen de caja luego de optar por  el tipo, si cerrado (o vulgarmente llamado infinito) o abierto para lo cuál habra que calcular el tunel. Coincido en que por el tipo de surround (acordeón) debera ser abierto o sintonizado ya que era la usanza de esos parlantes



Te pido disculpas....había entendido que el avance de la tecnología en los productos chinos hacía que los componentes actuales de esa procedencia fueran superiores a los usados por Leea.
En cuanto a los parámetros T/S...bueno, no dicen "como suena" un parlante, sino que solo dan el modelo para señal débil, modelo que permite dimensionar el baffle para que el conjunto caja+parlante tenga una respuesta en frecuencia dada (y por ende, una respuesta temporal asociada a ella). Y tal como dices, la caja para ese parlante es del tipo "abierta" (como sucede para la gran mayoría de parlantes de Leea). Pero, claro, eso no es ni bueno ni malo...es así. Aun cuando prefiero las cajas selladas, un buen diseño bass reflex - con parlantes adecuados, puede dar una respuesta excelente sin necesidad de ecualizar nada.



dadybik dijo:


> ...que era sinó una copia de los altec y muchos otros como los tannoy, los fisher de los años 50 pasando por los electovoice y cayendo en los jbl que al día de hoy mantienen un desarrollo impensable para lo que en nuestro país se estila. Me gustaría seriamente conseguir un par de cualquiera de los parlantes sobre todo los coaxiales y ponerme a ver profundamente tanto como Uds por el cariño que le tengo a lo nacional, pero te pido que mires con un ángulo abierto para no incurrir en errores de subjetivismo. En mi poder tengo Dynaudio que conseguí usados, tengo un par de lowthers DX4 aparte de todos los rango medio y tweeters hi end que no se pueden comparar con los amados leea.



Nuevamente, es una cuestión de contexto. Es seguro que las marcas que nombras tenían productos de altísima calidad, superiores a los Leea. Pero eso no es casual ni tiene una razón basada en el comportamiento del mercado. Es un asunto de inversión en investigación y desarrollo, cosa que nunca caracterizó a la Argentina por su presencia. Tal vez la competencia que mencionaste antes hubiera forzado a Leea a "mejorar" sus productos usando I+D, pero si metes en la ecuación los tiempos del mercado, claramente la situación no cerraba para Leea...pero no cerraba por el contexto económico nacional...



dadybik dijo:


> Respecto a otro item mencionado por otros foreros, los divisores de frecuencia, ese es otro tema muy peliagudo y especial en el que tiene que  ver el progreso, hay filtros que son una cosa sencilla pero hay otros de 3er o 4to orden que bien diseñados con buenas cajas y respetando las distancias que van a marcar la diferencia respecto a lo primitivo que era el audio en aquellos tiempos previos a Thiell y small.



El tema de los divisores de frecuencia en la actualidad no tiene mucha discusión: se multi-amplifica y se usan filtros activos Linkwitz-Riley...y no hay mas que decir. En esa época, donde la electrónica no era un comodity y los costos eran altos, el uso de crossovers se limitaba a filtros pasivos de primer o segundo orden, por que ya se sabía que ordenes mayores tenían muy serios problemas con las variaciones de impedancia de la bobina del parlante (y que no eran tan graves con ordenes menores), eran difíciles de ajustar consistentemente y no era nada habitual usar redes Zobel para ecualizar las variaciones de impedancia, con lo cual, la mayoría de los crossovers tenían que luchar contra las variaciones de carga, y por ende, cambiaban su perfil de operación. Esto que para audio profesional no era muy serio (mas allá de la pérdida de potencia) en HiFi era desastroso...pero afortunadamente no habían instrumentos para medirlo ni matemáticas que lo soportara, y el perfil psicoacústico del cerebro se encargaba de compensar las diferencias .

En fin...no es que esté enamorado de Leea ni nada por el estilo, pero debo reconocer que en el contexto de la industria nacional, esta empresa producía muy buenos parlantes a un costo "alto", pero no inaccesible como sucedía con productos importados...y creo que a la larga, este es el sentido de este largo tema.

Un saludo!


----------



## dadybik

al tener en mis manos los parlantes que te he mencionado, algunos los he despanzurrado para ver si adentro son como dicen o tienen algún secreto, he visto sin sorpresa que eran iguales a los que se hacían en nuestro país, luego me he puesto a pensar que hacía la diferencia? y ella radica en que las normas de construcción son constantes, no sujetas a variabilidad biológica tal como son las nuestras, que a lo mejor el operario de ese día no tenía estufa o estaba c***do de calor, los pegamentos que alguna vez estaban mas líquidos y el material, el cartón, el surround, el spider y el bobinado (los de dynaudio son hexacoil de manera que caben varias capas de bobinado y no queda aire entre ellos por ejemplo) otros están hechos con alambre bobinado de canto otros tienen plata o son de plata (sin sensible mejoría y con alteración del peso y variabilidad en en Qe y Qm) pero los reenconadores que se estilan en los talleres, un amigo tenía un taller, hoy ponen un cono de cartón y mañana consiguen otro con peso y forma diferente con lo que cambia rotundamente el VAS. Los entrehierro o el GAP de la bobina móvil, eso es cosa seria y requiere para algunas marcas tolerancias de micrones, lowther tiene 0.9mm de gap, y las bobinas son underhung asegurando linealidad en distintas potencias con una sensibilidad que puede haber sido alcanzada por LEEA ya que las primeras versiones de alnico tenían potencias no mayores a 20W e intensidades sonoras impresionantes, recuerdo una columna sonora con cuatro de esos, con 30w (pp EL34) con un sonido monstruoso. Respecto a los filtros a mi me gustan los buterworth mucho mas que los riley en 6 o 18 db/octava ya que uso mucho la configuración MTM (medio-tweeter-medio) que asegura un foco de sonido mas parejo. Con los dynaudio como tienen bobinas móviles tan grandes te permite usar 6dB/octava con mucho menos corrimiento de fase y no necesitas la necesidad de adelantar algún parlante sobre otro. Ahora estoy tratando de hacer triamp digital aunque estoy un poco encrucijado porque tengo demasiada actividad laboral y no tengo tiempo para construir y a la vez para escuchar que es lo que mas me interesa. En fin estimado un saludo cordial y quedo a tus comentarios.


----------



## POLI

dadybik dijo:


> al tener en mis manos los parlantes que te he mencionado, algunos los he despanzurrado para ver si adentro son como dicen o tienen algún secreto, he visto sin sorpresa que eran iguales a los que se hacían en nuestro país, luego me he puesto a pensar que hacía la diferencia? y ella radica en que las normas ... aunque estoy un poco encrucijado porque tengo demasiada actividad laboral y no tengo tiempo para construir y a la vez para escuchar que es lo que mas me interesa. En fin estimado un saludo cordial y quedo a tus comentarios.


 
  No esperaras que la tecnologia que se aplica hoy en construccion de hi end fuera la misma de hace 35 años atras no?? digo porque en cierto momento comparas con los 1222 pensaste en que hacian esas marcas años atras ?? o eran plantas de montaje robotizadas sin interaccion humana ?? , con respecto a las mediciones yo tengo hachas varias mediciones de parametros T-S y tambien de respuesta en frecuencia y te puedo asegurar que si bien no era lo mejor del mundo (cosa que nunca se dijo aqui), sus productos eran excelentes , con respecto a la originalidad coincido en que tienen que estar tal cual salieron de fabrica , con respecto a que les pegaran calcomanias a parlantes RCF no lo se pero tengo mis serias dudas , creo que quien mejor puede aclarar esto es jorgefer y lo de el es palabra santa porque es el unico de aqui que trabajo en LEEA .
 Cuando LEEA fabricaba los parlantes que nombras 1222 los de dynaudio tomaban chocolatada con galletita y el pecho , no se que queres comparar , dynaudio se fundo en dinamarca 1977 y armaban las cosas a manopla.
 Con respecto alos componentes LEEA era conciente de sus limitacionos y por ello importaba los conos de Alemania y USA  asi como instrumental de medicion de lo mejor que existia en aquella epoca, con esto te quiero decir que cualquier comparacion que hagas con un dynaudio de hoy y un LEEA del 77 tambien es subjetiva,por ultimo cuando una de las empresas de las que nombras cumpla mas de seis decadas en la fabricacion de parlantes hablamos , de todas formas no sentiriamos halagados si habrieras un post para hablar de las bondades de dynaudio y alli podras revolear al techo toda la m.... que quieras si es la mejor forma que encontras para justificar lo que llevas gastado en tus dynaudio y otras yerbas.
 Un cordial saludo Poli.

    Por ultimo fijate de no estar comprando espejitos de colores.

PD: que modelos de Leea probaste y pudiste medir?


----------



## dadybik

POLI dijo:


> No esperaras que la tecnologia que se aplica hoy en construccion de hi end fuera la misma de hace 35 años atras no?? digo porque en cierto momento comparas con los 1222 pensaste en que hacian esas marcas años atras ?? o eran plantas de montaje robotizadas sin interaccion humana ?? , con respecto a las mediciones yo tengo hachas varias mediciones de parametros T-S y tambien de respuesta en frecuencia y te puedo asegurar que si bien no era lo mejor del mundo (cosa que nunca se dijo aqui), sus productos eran excelentes , con respecto a la originalidad coincido en que tienen que estar tal cual salieron de fabrica , con respecto a que les pegaran calcomanias a parlantes RCF no lo se pero tengo mis serias dudas , creo que quien mejor puede aclarar esto es jorgefer y lo de el es palabra santa porque es el unico de aqui que trabajo en LEEA .
> Cuando LEEA fabricaba los parlantes que nombras 1222 los de dynaudio tomaban chocolatada con galletita y el pecho , no se que queres comparar , dynaudio se fundo en dinamarca 1977 y armaban las cosas a manopla.
> Con respecto alos componentes LEEA era conciente de sus limitacionos y por ello importaba los conos de Alemania y USA  asi como instrumental de medicion de lo mejor que existia en aquella epoca, con esto te quiero decir que cualquier comparacion que hagas con un dynaudio de hoy y un LEEA del 77 tambien es subjetiva,por ultimo cuando una de las empresas de las que nombras cumpla mas de seis decadas en la fabricacion de parlantes hablamos , de todas formas no sentiriamos halagados si habrieras un post para hablar de las bondades de dynaudio y alli podras revolear al techo toda la m.... que quieras si es la mejor forma que encontras para justificar lo que llevas gastado en tus dynaudio y otras yerbas.
> Un cordial saludo Poli.
> 
> Por ultimo fijate de no estar comprando espejitos de colores.
> 
> PD: que modelos de Leea probaste y pudiste medir?


Estimado Poli, o no tanto, respecto a tu mensaje veo claramente que te has enojado, porque probablemente no me he explicado bien aunque el amigo Zavala intuyo que sí lo ha hecho ya que corrigió sobre la marcha un juicio que había hecho a priori, probablemente por lo castizo de mi castellano y que al final termino dando muchas vueltas para decir algo o poquito. Poli, LEEA no tiene ni tuvo seis décadas, a lo mejor tu padre o vos mismo tendrás esa cantidad de años, Dynaudio puede haber empezado en el 77 aunque no me ocupo de las cronologías biográficas sólo porque tengo apego y pretendo compartir esa mariconería en un foro en dónde se prima la ciencia y lo exacto y desde lo subjetivo como crees haber entendido que esa era mi comparación, y no la fría que los números puedan cantar. Pero es que ha mantenido una línea coherente de fabricación a tal punto de que muchas marcas que fabricaban Hi end los utilizaron hasta que desde hace unos años, decidieron hacer sus drivers sólo para su exclusivo uso impidiendo que sus competidores vendieran con sus propios parlantes los que tenían un impensable control de calidad, sonaban mejor y sin embargo los otros  cobraban mas dinero por menor calidad. Esto probablemente no te interesa pero a algún otro puede interesarle; aparte que no justifico lo que he gastado en mis dynaudio ni en mis lowther que para tu propio saber te pongo en conocimiento que tienen mas de siete décadas de fabricación y lo siguen haciendo con las mismas tolerancias de los 40' y el señor Lowther era socio de Paul Voigt quién fuera el inventor del actual altoparlante y que muchos constructores han imitado y muchos mejorado, aunque intuyo que no debés tener idea de lo que te cuento ya que sacás cualquier conclusión de lo que has leido dejando clara intención de no aprender más de lo que crees que sabés. Muchos leeas cuestan y costaban el doble que muchos dynaudio u otros serios constructores, y si no los pude tener en su momento fué por su inalcanzable precio. Te sugiero asimismo coforero "Poli" que revises tu castellano aunque sea con el corrector ortográfico del navegador así te enterás de que abrir es sin "hache" y si la contestación que esgrimas hacela meditando tus palabras, releyendo cuidadosamente todo lo hasta aquí conversado con Zavala y midiéndo tus consejos pseudointerpretativos acerca de mi revoleo de "m..." al techo por justificar lo que llevo gastado en mis dynaudios y otras yerbas. De cordial tampoco me impresiona tu saludo y los espejitos seguro que vos te los comprás en las tiendas de cambalaches y los mandás a enconar y repintar y hasta seguro que suenan bien para tus pobres oídos.


----------



## Alejoturismo

Gente, erradiquemos las discusiones de gustos personales de este foro por el bien de la información que es realmente invalorable, saquémonos de encima el fundamentalista que llevamos adentro a la hora de contestar así no faltamos el respeto. Creo que somos grandes y sabremos manejar esto así no desvirtuamos el sentido de este foro. 
Como siempre les doy gracias a todos ustedes por enseñarme día a día sobre algo que me apasiona y estoy empezando a incursionar. Buen fin de semana y éxitos.


----------



## Cacho

Por favor, mantengamos un trato cortés.
No está mal discutir ideas y percepciones, pero cuando se pasa a  atacar a la persona en lugar de la idea o los argumentos no sólo se desvirtúa la discusión, sino que va a terminar en Moderación.


----------



## dadybik

Bueno, perdón, es que se me chispotea cuando me atacan al p.
Siento mucho mi tono. Y conste que no tengo predilección por nada en especial que no suene bien, en realidad no era originalmente lo que había querido que se interpretara. 
A mi me encantaría hoy conseguir un buen par de alnicos leea.
Saludos cordiales (sinceros)


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> Por favor, mantengamos un trato cortés.
> No está mal discutir ideas y percepciones, pero cuando se pasa a  atacar a la persona en lugar de la idea o los argumentos no sólo se desvirtúa la discusión, sino que va a terminar en Moderación.



*Agrego:*
Si valorizan la información contenida en este post "Respétenlo", guarden su agresividad para otros ámbitos.

Me sobran ganas y razones para cerrar este post por los diversos casos de intolerancia que he visto en el.

*Normas del Foro 2.10*
Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno, profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de autor.

*Normas del Foro 2.7*
Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información *inútil o sin sentido, *

*Normas del Foro 1.2*
Nos reservamos el derecho de mover, editar, cerrar, o eliminar temas o mensajes que incumplan las normas y políticas establecidas, o por cuestiones administrativas, a nuestra discreción y sin explicación previa o posterior.


----------



## grupointersur

Hola a todos, tengo mas de 25 años en el rubro sonido, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ap, todavia tengo 6 leea 15 150 y dos audiocity de 18 600w, y claro, el rendimiento de esa linea es 102db con lo que los parlantes nuevos de ahora llegan a 99, o sea el doble de rendimiento menos, por loq ue se buesca ahora un sonido menos "agresivo" con parlantes mas duros y de mayor potencia, tambien conozco los P AUDIO, pero donde yo vivo, en el sur de Cordoba es muy dificil conseguir.
Ahora estoy probando una lines AB - 300,nacioneles,bobina de 3", doble ventilacion,cono americano, que seguro ap los conoce, realmente cortados en la caja 2000hz llegan casi a 450w, reales, movidos con una american pro 3600.
AH, tambien tengo 6 1270 re, un fierrito de la epoca, que no podia reparar por que no conseguia bobina ni cono acorde, los estoy aciendo reparar por un capo amigo de todo esto, y le pusimos una bobina de 51mm de 200w y cono americano, pero no creo que llegue a los 150 por no ser ventilados, no creo que iguale al original por tener mucho entrehierro pero a un 70% se le va a acercar seguro, y poniendo 2 por caja y algun driver de 2" creo que va a alcanzar.


----------



## Juan Jose

grupointersur dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo mas de 25 años en el rubro sonido, y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ap, todavia tengo 6 leea 15 150 y dos audiocity de 18 600w, y claro, el rendimiento de esa linea es 102db con lo que los parlantes nuevos de ahora llegan a 99, o sea el doble de rendimiento menos, por loq ue se buesca ahora un sonido menos "agresivo" con parlantes mas duros y de mayor potencia, tambien conozco los P AUDIO, pero donde yo vivo, en el sur de Cordoba es muy dificil conseguir.
> Ahora estoy probando una lines AB - 300,nacioneles,bobina de 3", doble ventilacion,cono americano, que seguro ap los conoce, realmente cortados en la caja 2000hz llegan casi a 450w, reales, movidos con una american pro 3600.
> AH, tambien tengo 6 1270 re, un fierrito de la epoca, que no podia reparar por que no conseguia bobina ni cono acorde, los estoy aciendo reparar por un capo amigo de todo esto, y le pusimos una bobina de 51mm de 200w y cono americano, pero no creo que llegue a los 150 por no ser ventilados, no creo que iguale al original por tener mucho entrehierro pero a un 70% se le va a acercar seguro, y poniendo 2 por caja y algun driver de 2" creo que va a alcanzar.


 
Antes que nada vienvenido al foro. !!!

Quien es AP?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## grupointersur

Hola Juan Jose, super AP es un integrante del foro, que escribe sobre quien repara los leea en baires y cuenta un poco la historia. Yo conozco a un tal Olmedo, que era empleado de la fabrica, cuando cerro, el se dedico a seguir armandolos pero con la marca AUDIO CITY, yo le compre los 2 de 18" por 600, ya con esta ultima marca, no se si sera el mismo tipo que se nombra en el foro.Actualmente se dedica a fabricar bobinas, con los que se los fabrica a los AB o american box, que comentaba antes.


----------



## POLI

Voy a citar un texto extraido de ML :

_"Perdon que me meta , yo tengo unos leea de 15 coaxiales 222c en caja original con su etiqueta colgadas de garantia original y el divisor embutido en campana de fundicion por leea que no hay bafle que se le compare le hago competencia a los tanoy gold y los parte al medio quien los escucho sabe que no miento es mas la semana pasada fui a mardel a lo de un conocido que tiene todo holly con unas terribles cajas y la verdad mis leea suenan 10 veces mejor quien no escuhca algo no puede opinar te aeguro que pedis poco por los bafles no los regales un abraso"

_Me pregunto ... andara por aca este muchacho ??? No me extrañaria.
Espero que no arranque la polemica , solo fue una cita,  por supuesto que puede haber diferencia de opiniones.


----------



## POLI

Bueno pero es un comentario ene un producto LEEA de Mercado L. no creo que tenga mucha importancia pero ahi va...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-83795226-2-parlantes-leea-originales-inmaculados-15-150w-inconsegui-_JM_

 Era simplemente porque  me llamo la atencion el comentario este.


----------



## electromecanico

esta hablando de los leea que viene con el twiter en el medio si suenan bien y son duros de conseguir, 
yo tengo dos cajas audinac de un conjunto valvualr audinac 4210,  tiene un tweeter tipo driver y los divisores echos por leea, que son como unos capacitores de chapa de los antiguos hay dentro esta el divisor y el woofer, y el medio,  la verdad una belleza eran marcas avanzadas para la epoca y con poca competencia en ese momento  en el pais,  el mercado de hoy dia es diferente,  no entremos en compraraciones solo sepamos disfrutar a los que nos gustan ser un poquitos melancolicos


----------



## fmfuego

hola amigos que les gusta la calidad y la fidelidad de un buen producto como leea tanto en parlantes michofonos, driver y tweters yo soy del interior y en su epoca vendia productos leea ahora ago sonido de bandas en vivo y mi ultima compra fueron 6 driver de 4'' de membrana y de 2'' de boca marca leea del año 1993 nada que envidiar a lo que hay ahora es mas me atreveria a decir mejor que lo de ahora pesan 12,500 mas la bocina que es de aliminio no de fibra, es una cosa de locos y trato de comprar todo lo leea que anda en el mercado pero por hai se pone dificil por la situacion economica en que uno se encuentra. los dejo hasta otro momento que les voy a seguir contando los productos leea que tengo y me alegro que alla gente que sabe reconocer un producto y una fabrica que estaba en nuestro pais que tubo que cerrar por una deuda con la dgi de años anteriores gracias amigos


----------



## osantare

Gente , recien descubri este foro e inmediatamente me registre , se me esta ponienndo la piel de gallina al leer y recordar tantas cosas , en 1974 trabaje dos meses de verano para poder comprarme un par de CoX-223B, los cuales fueron reparados una vez en Leea y luego por otros desquisiados , trate de llamar a Roberto ( ex Leaa ) googlenado audio city pedro moran , pero parece que en el telefono que encontre no es el correcto , cualquier informacion de gente responsable para poder reparar mis Leea sera bienvenida.


----------



## osantare

Gracias Zeta , la direccion *QU*e tengo es Pedro Moran 2990  y el telefono 4574-4737 .
Le cuento *QU*e ayer no pude de parar de leer las 28 paginas del foro, estuve 5 horas si salir de la computadora .
Mi humilde colaboracion , subo alguan documentacion que tenia guardada , creo no haberla visto , tengo mas , tambien algo de UCOA , nada de los Inombrables.


----------



## acostaalexis

lo siento soy nuevo en esto de los foros y se me paso por alto este detalle.
veo que tinen afinidad por la linea de leea yo tengo 2 woofer  de 15" bf 250 y no me rinden como tiene que serlo devido a que las cajas estan fuera de medida.
si alguien tuviera la amavilidad de proporcionarme los planos de dichos parlantes estaria enormemente agradecido desde ya muchas gracias por su atención


----------



## Juan Jose

acostaalexis dijo:


> lo siento soy nuevo en esto de los foros y se me paso por alto este detalle.
> veo que tinen afinidad por la linea de leea yo tengo 2 woofer de 15" bf 250 y no me rinden como tiene que serlo devido a que las cajas estan fuera de medida.
> si alguien tuviera la amavilidad de proporcionarme los planos de dichos parlantes estaria enormemente agradecido desde ya muchas gracias por su atención


 
Hola y vienvenido al foro.
Aca te paso un archivo que guarde y seguro esta en este foro. en el encuentras las medidas para todos los parlantes comerciales de LEEA.

saludos y suerte

Juan  jose


----------



## Juan Jose

acostaalexis dijo:
			
		

> estimado juan ese plano lo perdi cuando iva a la secundaria hace mas de 15 años atras y desde ahi no consegui mas los planos realmente estoy agradecido con usted y la comunidad quedo a su servicio en lo que pueda ser util un abrazo enorme


 
Es la potencia de Internet y de este foro sobre todo!.
Estoy casi seguro que acac esta ester archivo aunque no pude encontrarlo nuevamnete. Menos mal que lo guarde en la pC.

Un saludo y mucha suerte y decides hacer una de estas cajas. Yo particularmente tengo un par de 1270 en su caja recomendada y me energullece sentir los comentarios de gente que viene a probas sus equipos cuando los entrego reparados (principalmente de la decada del 70 y 80) y me dicen: algo raro tienen tus parlantes che, los mios no suenan asi´´´´´pero bueno, es escucharlo para creerlo el resto es subjetividad.

Juan Jose


----------



## acostaalexis

Usted sabe que yo soy musico tengo un estudio y equipos para vivo son parlantes inrronpibles incluso si los pasa de rosca siguen y siguen la claridad y la elasticidad en sus frecuencias son exelentes  por eso conserve este juego que tengo incluso quiero comprar 4 juegos mas para dispersar el sonido Para el rubro que me muevo que es el folclore en mi opinion son muy presisos .  Sigo agradeciendole por la amabilidad


----------



## JorgeJ

Hablando de LEEA, señores, alguien se acuerda de cual era la sigla exacta del modelo de tweeter de domo radiante que fabricaban?  Recuerdo vagamente que la forma de la plancha delantera era un poco extraña, y el domo estaba protegido por una especie de red de malla muy fina.


----------



## osantare

Jorge creo que te refieris al HFD-40/B . Te adjunto el catalogo con la foto para que verifiques si es el tweeter al que te referis .
Salu2


----------



## JorgeJ

Gracias! Ese mismo es. Quien pudiera encontrar un par en buenas condiciones!
Interesante el método de montaje. Con un tupí electrico y una guía para fresado circular es muy fácil ponerlo, como debe ser,  a ras del baffle frontal.


----------



## JorgeJ

Para seguir con los LEEA interesantes desde el punto de vista "Hi Fi", habia un modelo de 8 pulgadas que se llamaba algo así como BF820 o 822, alguien tiene datos?


----------



## jorgefer

Hola gente, un gusto estar de nuevo por acá, ahora con un poco más de tiempo. Veo que hubo varias incorporaciones y nuevos aportes, qué buena noticia!

Quería comentarles que se deslizó una información "no verdadera", por decirlo parafraseando a algún político, jeje... LEEA nunca remarcó parlantes, yo la marca RCF la he visto en alguna vidriera, nunca pasaron por mis manos ni como muestras. Y estuve hasta unos días antes del cierre... 

Un abrazo a todos


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:


> Hola gente, un gusto estar de nuevo por acá, ahora con un poco más de tiempo. Veo que hubo varias incorporaciones y nuevos aportes, qué buena noticia!
> 
> Quería comentarles que se deslizó una información "no verdadera", por decirlo parafraseando a algún político, jeje... LEEA nunca remarcó parlantes, yo la marca RCF la he visto en alguna vidriera, nunca pasaron por mis manos ni como muestras. Y estuve hasta unos días antes del cierre...
> 
> Un abrazo a todos



 Que alegria tenerte por aca estimado , que bueno que puedas desmentir tales cosas que en realidad refuté con ciertos fundamentos pero como me hizo levantar temperatura  me  anularon la respuesta  y la mandaron a moderacion  (lo cual entiendo y  no cuestiono) ya que de esta manera se puede mantener un trato cordial , lo que pasa es que cuando empiezan con estas cosas no lo puedo evitar .
  Por otro lado te cuento que se inicio un post paralelo al mejor estilo "cruzada" en contra de unos parlantes a los que les estan poniendo etiquetas LEEA que por lo que estamos deduciendo son chinos.Lo seguimos por allí.


----------



## damian2009

Acabo de recibir unos parlantes LEEA de 15" pero no encuentro  ninguna reseña de los mismos en ningun lado de la web. Estos parlantes  fueron fabricados en 1977, según fecha sellada en el iman. En la parte  anterior donde tiene el logo LEEA indica: BAJO ELECTRONICO 831-BE HI-FI.  El rango de frecuencias es de 40-4000 hz a 8 ohms. Lo que quisiera  saber es de cuantos watts son estos modelos.


----------



## hifimax

Hola a todos. Un conocido me regalo un par de bafles leea 2011 en muy mal estado lo que respecta a sus cajas los parlantes estaban en muy buen estado, mi idea es restaurarle la caja, si alguien sabe de que medidas debo fabricarla se los agradeceria muchisimo.
Les adjunto los datos que tengo de los bafles y algunas fotos de los parlantes
Bafles leea 2011 de 25w rms.


----------



## damian2009

Hace un tiempo abri un tema con respecto a unos blafles Karlson con LEEA 1222 Hi-Fi de 20 watts. La duda que me surge es si debería de contener material absorbente en su interior ya que no posee nada de este material, estando las paredes del interior del bafle al "desnudo". 
Otra pregunta, es normal que la parte trasera del bafle vibre tanto?? parece como si la presion generada en el interior del karlson la va a arrancar. Dejo como dato que esta sujetada con tornillos para el retiro del parlante en caso de requerir su reparación.


----------



## dadybik

damian2009 dijo:


> Hace un tiempo abri un tema con respecto a unos blafles Karlson con LEEA 1222 Hi-Fi de 20 watts. La duda que me surge es si debería de contener material absorbente en su interior ya que no posee nada de este material, estando las paredes del interior del bafle al "desnudo".
> Otra pregunta, es normal que la parte trasera del bafle vibre tanto?? parece como si la presion generada en el interior del karlson la va a arrancar. Dejo como dato que esta sujetada con tornillos para el retiro del parlante en caso de requerir su reparación.


Los Karlson tienen recubrimiento en algunas caras y creo que es en las no opuestas; la otra si alguna pared vibra es que está hecha de un material inadecuado, ningún bafle debe vibrar, cuánto mas rígido sea, mejor será. Por ello si ves los bafles buenos verás que en su interior tienen palos travesaños entre las distintas caras opuestas para darle rigidez. Algunos suponen que la naturaleza de la madera y sus consiguientes vibraciones le darán un timbre especial al gabinete, eso sucede en un instrumento musical como los de cuerda o los de arco pero en un gabinete electroacústico es un defecto al que muchos en la jerga pseudoproaudiófila le llaman "coloración".
El Karlson es de la época oscura ·pre thiell & small" y he escuchado algunos que andaban bien con parlantes jensen electrodinámicos de los años 40 de rango extendido.
El fulano que los ostentaba los equalizaba a morir en un amplificador PP2A3 sin realimentación negativa que sonaba muy brillante. Aunque ese gabinete de neutro no tenía nada.
Salutti a tutti


----------



## JorgeJ

No, las ganas. Son Altec A-5, de un coleccionista Jap. La foto era solo para ejemplo de los refuerzos.
Volvamos al cauce del post. Información sobre los productos LEEA, como conseguirlos, como usarlos.
Cuantos modelos  hubo de 8 pulgadas woofer? hubo alguno con motor de Alnico?
Todos con campana de fundición, o alguno también de chapa?
El tweeter de domo se parece bastante a un modelo Philips analizado en la pagina de Troels Gravesen. Tenìa Leea una licencia Philips, o es solo un parecido casual?


----------



## damian2009

Gracias a todos discupen las molestias chicos... son muy ambales. Hoy subo las fotos prometidas de los Leea de 15" que me compre. Estan en un estado nefasto, se ve que el tipo que me los venido los tuvo tirados en el garage por treinta años, pero bueno, las cosas que hago por el solo hecho de saber que fue Leea y haber seguido tan de serca este post. Si hubiera sido otra marca no me gasto una moneda por miedo a meter la pata, pero como dije antes soy afortunado en tener unos 1222 y todo eso se los debo a ustedes.
Quiero dejar algo en claro y espero no ofender a nadie porque es una reseña personal lo que voy a citar y tiene que ver con los parametros Thiele-Small. Yo soy muy abocado por las matematicas, me gustan y me llama la atencion la magia de los numeros que parece ser que gobiernan todas nuestras acciones. Pero hay cosas que tienen mucha más profundiad que unos simples parametros fisicos y se trata de la calidez que pueda llegar a trasmitir un determinado artefacto musical, sea un amplificador, un bafle, un parlante o todo el conjunto de intercciones que tiene que ver con la reproducción de una obra teatral o una pelicula o lo que fuere que te haga sentir que estas inmerso. Y cuando me refiero a calidez, me refiero al espiritu sonoro que podamos persibir en la musica. Yo no estoy en contra de los parametros Thiele-Samall, estos factores son producto de un intenso estudio de explicar mediante formulación matematica el comportamiento fisico de los parlantes que exitados mediante pulsos electricos indefinidamente variables como son las ondas musicales, mostraban un comportamiento igual de indefinido hasta la epoca. Pero entonces, como se explica que parlantes cuyos metodos de fabricación actual son tan rigurosos y minuisiciosos suenen de una manera tan parecida y no taaaaan distinta a parlantes de fabricación vieja en donde no se tenia en cuenta dichos parametros. Estos parametros en lo único que insidieron fue en el tiempo de prueba y error en la construcción de parlantes y en los gastos de investigación. Luego del descubrimiento de estos parametros la mayor parte de la investigación se hiso en una hoja de papel, reduciendo costes y tiempo invertidos. O sea, se redescubrio una fisica que se sabia pero que nunca se pudo llevar a la matematica hasta que estos dos hombres (Thiele y Small) llevaron esa fisica a un conjunto de ecuaciones viables. 
Hace 70 años no se sabia de la existencia de estos parametros pero la rigurosidad en la construccioón de parlantes era tal, que hoy en dia siguen siendo parlantes de altisima fineza acustica. Neville Thiele  y Richard Samall no inventaron nada, redescubrieron una forma de hacer mas sencilla la labor de creación de nuevos modelos de parlantes, llevando la acústica al campo de la fisica y acercando una explicación que nunca se pudo explicar mediante ecuaciones. Nada más, ni nada menos... y lo peor de todo es que en ves de costar menos por los gastos reducidos gracias a este descubrimiento, lo que hicieron fue elevar el costo de los parlantes con la excusa de una mayor fidelidad. Paso con los cables, paso con los amplificadores, paso por los soportes (antes vinilo, ahora cd) y paso en 1972 con los parlantes y sus milagrosos parametros Thiele-Small. Ahora espero que no digan que se justifica el gsato en comprar cables de platino para asegurar un bune sonido. El buen sonido existio siempre y mucho antes de la invension de cualquier amplificador. Esto es en respuesta a la persona que puso en jaque a POLI con unos parametros que no significan nada mas que una inversion para dichas empresas y no una mejora significativa en lo que respecta a fidelidad musical. Saludos y espero no desvirtuar el tema, pero como le paso a POLI yo tambien defiendo lo que es bueno y esta al alcanse del bolsillo de cualquiera. Hoy en dia anda a comprarte un JBL y decime cual es la diferencia musical y si se justifica dicha inversion... me gustaría tener la opinión de un director sinfonico. No defiendo la marca LEEA, simplemente me molestan las opiniones que surgen de alguien que se deja llevar por el mercado aconsejando que hay que comprar cosas caras para que sean mejores. Unos LEEA o parlantes de igual calidad en unas cajas rigurosamente fabricadas............... y que los Tannoy le vayan a cantar a Gardel. Por último, los únicos parlantes ideales son sus oidos (si es que no estan quemados de tanto escuchas auriculares) que son los ecargados de transformar los sonidos a pulsos electricos y su cerebro si es que esta en buen estado para poder entender cualquier minima variación de dichos pulsos. Saludos.


----------



## dadybik

damian2009 dijo:


> Gracias a todos discupen las molestias chicos... son muy ambales. Hoy subo las fotos prometidas de los Leea de 15" que me compre. Estan en un estado nefasto, se ve que el tipo que me los venido los tuvo tirados en el garage por treinta años, pero bueno, las cosas que hago por el solo hecho de saber que fue Leea y haber seguido tan de serca este post. Si hubiera sido otra marca no me gasto una moneda por miedo a meter la pata, pero como dije antes soy afortunado en tener unos 1222 y todo eso se los debo a ustedes.
> Quiero dejar algo en claro y espero no ofender a nadie porque es una reseña personal lo que voy a citar y tiene que ver con los parametros Thiele-Small. Yo soy muy abocado por las matematicas, me gustan y me llama la atencion la magia de los numeros que parece ser que gobiernan todas nuestras acciones. Pero hay cosas que tienen mucha más profundiad que unos simples parametros fisicos y se trata de la calidez que pueda llegar a trasmitir un determinado artefacto musical, sea un amplificador, un bafle, un parlante o todo el conjunto de intercciones que tiene que ver con la reproducción de una obra teatral o una pelicula o lo que fuere que te haga sentir que estas inmerso. Y cuando me refiero a calidez, me refiero al espiritu sonoro que podamos persibir en la musica. Yo no estoy en contra de los parametros Thiele-Samall, estos factores son producto de un intenso estudio de explicar mediante formulación matematica el comportamiento fisico de los parlantes que exitados mediante pulsos electricos indefinidamente variables como son las ondas musicales, mostraban un comportamiento igual de indefinido hasta la epoca. Pero entonces, como se explica que parlantes cuyos metodos de fabricación actual son tan rigurosos y minuisiciosos suenen de una manera tan parecida y no taaaaan distinta a parlantes de fabricación vieja en donde no se tenia en cuenta dichos parametros. Estos parametros en lo único que insidieron fue en el tiempo de prueba y error en la construcción de parlantes y en los gastos de investigación. Luego del descubrimiento de estos parametros la mayor parte de la investigación se hiso en una hoja de papel, reduciendo costes y tiempo invertidos. O sea, se redescubrio una fisica que se sabia pero que nunca se pudo llevar a la matematica hasta que estos dos hombres (Thiele y Small) llevaron esa fisica a un conjunto de ecuaciones viables.
> Hace 70 años no se sabia de la existencia de estos parametros pero la rigurosidad en la construccioón de parlantes era tal, que hoy en dia siguen siendo parlantes de altisima fineza acustica. Neville Thiele  y Richard Samall no inventaron nada, redescubrieron una forma de hacer mas sencilla la labor de creación de nuevos modelos de parlantes, llevando la acústica al campo de la fisica y acercando una explicación que nunca se pudo explicar mediante ecuaciones. Nada más, ni nada menos... y lo peor de todo es que en ves de costar menos por los gastos reducidos gracias a este descubrimiento, lo que hicieron fue elevar el costo de los parlantes con la excusa de una mayor fidelidad. Paso con los cables, paso con los amplificadores, paso por los soportes (antes vinilo, ahora cd) y paso en 1972 con los parlantes y sus milagrosos parametros Thiele-Small. Ahora espero que no digan que se justifica el gsato en comprar cables de platino para asegurar un bune sonido. El buen sonido existio siempre y mucho antes de la invension de cualquier amplificador. Esto es en respuesta a la persona que puso en jaque a POLI con unos parametros que no significan nada mas que una inversion para dichas empresas y no una mejora significativa en lo que respecta a fidelidad musical. Saludos y espero no desvirtuar el tema, pero como le paso a POLI yo tambien defiendo lo que es bueno y esta al alcanse del bolsillo de cualquiera. Hoy en dia anda a comprarte un JBL y decime cual es la diferencia musical y si se justifica dicha inversion... me gustaría tener la opinión de un director sinfonico. No defiendo la marca LEEA, simplemente me molestan las opiniones que surgen de alguien que se deja llevar por el mercado aconsejando que hay que comprar cosas caras para que sean mejores. Unos LEEA o parlantes de igual calidad en unas cajas rigurosamente fabricadas............... y que los Tannoy le vayan a cantar a Gardel. Por último, los únicos parlantes ideales son sus oidos (si es que no estan quemados de tanto escuchas auriculares) que son los ecargados de transformar los sonidos a pulsos electricos y su cerebro si es que esta en buen estado para poder entender cualquier minima variación de dichos pulsos. Saludos.


Descubrir es una manera de inventar, si queres seguir pensando en empirismos de ensayo error podés llegar a un resultado bueno por casualidad, Las flautas y los trombones de antes no se calculaban físicamente y muchas sonaban espantosamente mal, desafinadas sin embargo algunas lograban llegar a buenas, por suerte vinieron los físicos y calcularon las distancias y los índices de expansión para llegar a un determinado tono e hicieron las cosas mas predescibles mas intuitivas, y mas reproducibles. Cuando sacás una regla de tres para calcular cualquier tontería recurrís a la matemática y confías de la misma manera como cuándo sumás en el mercado las manzanas, la cantidad de carne para un asado y la guita que tenés en el bolsillo para comprarla, Thielle y Small no fueron puestos por el imperialismo como se pretende sugerir desde una visión antigorila, ellos encontraron los parámetros que hicieron que lo que se escuchaba y sonara bien pudiera reproducirse, tal cuál el método científico proclama y no por caracter imitativo como se venía haciendo con los parlantes mas famosos del mundo y que porsupuesto la leea copió como referencia.  Ahora el audio bueno es tan caro e inalcanzable como el de aquellos tiempos, seguramente habrá algunos que hacen equipos caros al p****o y porque crean un aparato de propaganda enorme engañan con esnobismos y los disfrazan con terminaciones laséricas y cables de plata, pero hay otros que son una maravilla muchísimo mejor que los de antes,  y no hay una sola ni diez marcas, hay muchas y hasta mas accesibles que las  que podíamos adquirir en nuestro benemérito país, a ver si te hubieras podido comprar unos leea con el actual poder aquisitivo, ahora son una rareza redescubierta como un mito pronacional ya que para lo que había de competencia (la importación estaba prohibida) eran únicos, no se si los UCOA con raras excepciones pudiron hacer uno o dos altavoces a la altura, el leea aparte tenía el monopolio ayudado por la falta de entrada de parlantes buenos de importación; y no digo que suenen mal, pero es que se llegaba por ensayo error a lograr un buen sonido, aparte de la falta de continuidad entre las unidades porque aveces se conseguían imanes distintos, conos, bobinas y porque no pegamentos.  La cosa que reitero, es no se trata de piñas ni de asados, ni de ideas porque no es fulbo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Están buenas las opiniones...pero hay cosas que no entiendo 

1- Los parámetros T/S son solo eso...un conjunto de magnitudes que permiten describir el funcionamiento electrico y mecánico de un parlante como si fuera solo eléctrico, y no existían hasta que se materializaron las ideas de don Thiele y don Small en los 70's. Es entendible que si no había un modelo matemático que permitiera predecir el funcionamiento de un parlante, ni había computadoras para calcularlo a costos razonables...el paso lógico de quien quería fabricar parlantes era la copia de aquellos parlantes que, estudiados o al boleo, funcionaban bien (había muchas otras cosas que copiar que no estaban directamente caracterizadas por los parámetros T/S tal como la composición de los pegamentos, los materiales de los conos y domos, etc, etc, y el espionaje industrial aún existe...). Por supuesto que eso del imperialismo y de Thiele y Small....hummmm....es la primera vez que lo escucho 

2- El tema del monopolio...ya lo he visto muchas veces pero no entiendo el punto de incluirlo en la discusión para, en cierta forma, desmerecer a LEEA (aclaro que lo único que tengo LEEA es *un *micrófono (excelente por cierto), así que ni la defiendo ni la ataco). Los monopolios son malos y en nuestro país hay "monopolios" de todo tipo y colores, como las telecomunicaciones, hasta no hace mucho la televisación de fútbol y otra parva de situaciones similares. Bueno....Y qué? Por que decir que LEEA  trabajaba por prueba y error en lugar de usar un método mas científico y que hacían eso por que el "monopolio" la "protegía" es sacar de contexto la situación completa del país y sus empresas. Por que no metes en la ecuación el estado de las telecomunicaciones en el país que hubiera permitido, de ser buenas, el acceso a información de los EEUU y Europa de forma mucho mas simple y económicamente viable? Por que no metes en la ecuación la situación de nuestra moneda como herramienta de compra de tecnología? Lo que quiero decir es que estás usando solo una parte de la realidad para sostener tu opinión, pero la visión global es incompleta...aunque no sé si completa es mejor o peor..

3- Por último, no veo que tiene que ver la ausencia de entrada de productos alternativos importados en la mejora de la tecnología de LEEA  Será que iban a tener cosas nuevas que copiar para mejorar? Será que para luchar contra esa  tecnología importada iban a montar un área de I+D? Será que se iban a fundir antes?...no sé, ninguna de las dos primeras opciones me garantizan nada, y la última es la que mas probablemente se diera si no podía igualar los precios - que nada que ver necesariamente con la tecnología - cosa que es mas que seguro por que las marcas extranjeras fabricaban y fabrican en Asia y LEEA lo hacía en Argentina.

En fin...que se yo...no me queda claro nada de lo de arriba...


----------



## damian2009

> y no hay una sola ni diez marcas, hay muchas y hasta mas accesibles que  las  que podíamos adquirir en nuestro benemérito país, a ver si te  hubieras podido comprar unos leea con el actual poder aquisitivo


Yo nunca dije que en su tiempo los LEEA eran baratos. Mi compentario se orienta en la compra de los mismos en la actualidad y obviamente de segundamano a un precio muy inferior al de parlantes de altas prestaciones pero con un rendimiento similar o superior. Y eso para mi los hace muy valiosos. Te doy un ejemplo de esto, hay parlantes Technics, JVC, Sansui, Tannoy, entre otros que a aún siendo usados estan arriba de los u$s400. Y todo porque son made in japon, usa o ingles. Yo escuche varios y la verdad que los Leea que tengo en mi casa suenan igual y ecualizandolo tengo la sensación de que podrían sonar mejor.


> Por supuesto que eso del imperialismo y de Thiele y  Small....hummmm....es la primera vez que lo escucho


No te va ser ni la primera ni la última ves que escuches algo de este tipo. En todos los desarrollos tecnologicos siempre estuvo implicado el interes de hacerlo dinero... y el descubrimiento de estos parametros no son la excepción, vos mismo estas reafirmando que los parlantes se hacian al boleo con prueba y error. Eso influye un gran recurso de tiempo y mucha mano de obra, lo que entre otras palabras significan gastos de inversión. Estos parametros modernizaron los conceptos de investigación, haciendolos más eficientes y reduciendo muchisimo coste, permitiendo aumentar la fabricación en masa de parlantes y por consiguiente una expansión en las venta de forma exponencial. Sin embargo, la historia nos demuestra que esto no garantiza tener mejores parlantes ni tampoco una reducción en su precio. Yo no dije que Thiele y Small fueran cientificos mercenarios a la economia de turno, que sus investigaciones hayan sido usadas para otros fines más nosivos eso es otro tema y las posibilidades son muchas. Nadie defiende la marca, lo que se defiende es el bolsillo y hoy por hoy estos parlantes son el mesias de cualquiera que quiera montar un sistema de sonido de alta fidelidad a un precio muuuy reducido.
Punto aparte, aca lo importante es entender que hoy en día los LEEA los conseguis muuuy baratos por lo que rinden en calidad. Yo le compre los karlson con los 1222-BE a una persona de unos 60 largos y los tenia como nuevos, jamas una reparación, el cono y la estructura intacta, y despues de casi 40 años el parlante sigue sonando una exquisites.


> Descubrir es una manera de inventar


Te equivocas, los matematicos y cientificos no inventan la fisica, descubren como funciona y a veces dicen pavadas. La fisica es la forma de pensar del universo. Descubrir no es inventar. Por ejemplo, Edison no invento la luz, la luz ya existia, él invento la lamparita. Tesla, no invento las ondas de radio, el las utilizo para generar radios domesticas, radares y una infinidad de cosas mas. Einstein no invento el espacio-tiempo, lo plasmo en conceptos mentales y matematicos. Thiele y Small no inventaron los parametros, los parametros ya existian pero ellos descubrieron los engranajes con los que se movian estos parametros y los plasmaron en las matematicas.


> yo soy  pro-cordialidad asique me parace bien que los moderadores actuen como  tales en esos casos.
> Lograron plasmar matematicamente lo que se fue adquiriendo con la  experiencia.


No te preocupes más, a cualquiera le puede pasar de llamar la atención de los moderadores. Todo bien... yo por el momento estoy tranquil... jajaja.


----------



## JorgeJ

Señores, yo creo que la conversación está interesante, pero trasciende el ambito tecnico y ya se está practicamente nadando en lo político ideológico. Terreno , como se sabe, más que pantanoso. Existen foros y blogs adecuados para discurrir sobre economía política, mercado o estado, desarrollo o dependencia, etc.
Yo también preferiría un país con fábricas abiertas y desarrollo social, aunque no sean los mejores productos del mundo. Eran adecuados a nuestras necesidades, y habia trabajo para los que hacían Leea, Ucoa, Fapesa, Turner Audinac, o lo que sea.
Prefiero ver a IME fabricando el Rastrojero y dando trabajo a muchos, no me sirve la Toyota 4X4, no se si me explico.
Pero aquí estamos en foros de electrónica, yo preferiría seguir leyendo sobre la historia y las características técnicas de estos venerables productos que supimos fabricar.


----------



## POLI

JorgeJ dijo:


> Señores, yo creo que la conversación está interesante, pero trasciende el ambito tecnico y ya se está practicamente nadando en lo político ideológico. Terreno , como se sabe, más que pantanoso. Existen foros y blogs adecuados para discurrir sobre economía política, mercado o estado, desarrollo o dependencia, etc.
> Pero aquí estamos en foros de electrónica, yo preferiría seguir leyendo sobre la historia y las características técnicas de estos venerables productos que supimos fabricar.



  Opino lo mismo , es un post en el que tratamos de profindizar en la historia de la marca , sus modelos  y ayudar a quienes tengan aún originales a conservarlos  y desarrollar o mejorar sus gabinetes acusticos , quienes esten en contra de esto tienen todo el derecho de abrir otro post con el nombre que mas les guste, pero por favor eviten "contaminar este".
  De no ser asi voy a pensar que hay gente interesada en que se cierre el post ya tuvimos un advertencia. 

    Gracias a todos por su colaboración.
                                                                            POLI.


----------



## damian2009

Aca subo las fotos de los Leea 15" que no se que modelo son. A ver si ustedes me pueden orientar un poco...


----------



## Juan Jose

damian2009 dijo:
			
		

> Estas seguro que son exactamente los mismos, porque tienen en mal estado la serigrafía del tipo de modelo de woofer. Si estas seguro me confirmarías el wattaje de los mismos porque no los quiero estropear.
> Otra pregunta, que modelo Hi-Fi de Leea me recomiendan para reproducir medios??


 
El 650 RE tiene uns planos impresionantes y es un fierrazo. Solo que lleva una campana detras para evitar que el woofer interfiera. Despues, si no sobrepasas los 65 watts rms con filtro y todo (o sea un ampli de unos 200 watts rms) el parlante es MUY bueno.

un abrazo y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## JorgeJ

Una vez supe tener un articulo fotocopiado de la emeroteca de la Tecnológica, con firma del ingeniero Oscar Bonello. Se detallaba paso a paso el cálculo y la construcción de un sistema de tres vías, todo Leea, y el diseño del crossover con cortes de 18db /oct.
Tweeter de domo , medios de 6 pulgadas y woofer de 12 , en bass reflex. Lástima que lo perdí en una de las tantas mudanzas.
El tipo ya usaba, para el cálculo del gabinete, el análisis de Thiele, cuyo paper original era del 1961.
-DISEÑO CIENTIFICO DE REPRODUCTORES ACUSTICOS - Rev .Telegráfica Electrónica - Noviembre/1975. Oscar Bonello
Capaz que por ahí alguien tenga una copia digital dando vueltas.


----------



## damian2009

Estos son los Karlson con parlantes Leea 1222-BE y twteer HFD-40/B de los que les venía hablando por tanto tiempo. Por fin pude sacarles fotos porque la cámara no es mia. Presten atención a la imagen 49 y van a ver que no trae fibra de vidrio en su interior, no se si eso es bueno o malo. La imagen 65 corresponde al amplificador con lo que los muevo, es de 20 + 20 y suena un caño. Los graves hacen temblar las paredes, es impresionante lo puro del sonido que sacan estos parlantes.


----------



## damian2009

Bueno... algo pude averiguar de los 831-BE de 15" que tengo en mi casa y de yapa jorgefer me paso una hoja de exel que te calcula las variantes para conformar una caja onken en base a los T-S del parlante. 
Los 831-BE parecen ser parlantes raros que fueron discontinuados por falta de popularidad (estas son las cosas que más me gustan porque suelen ser de muy buena calidad), sin embargo estan pensados para mantener una alta fidelidad a baja potencia -de entre los 35 watts a los 65 watts. El iman, según lo hablado telefonicamente con Roberto, puede ser de Alnico -en el mejor de los casos- o ceramico y esto depende del año de fabricación, los que tengo datan de 1977 pero igualmente es algo que me tiene que confirmar Roberto a ojo. Con respecto a los parametros T-S del parlante, el me los facilitara cuando se los lleve y vea que es lo que se puede reparar a original y que no.
Dato importante a resaltar y tal ves uno de las pocas reglas de tres simple que tiene el audio es el tema de la potencia/calidad de los parlantes pensados con la vieja filosofia, menos wattaje significa más calidad y yo en lo personal prefiero unos parlantes de 20 watts y con una calidad que me unda en el sonido. Cabe decir tambien que 20 watts no es lo que supone uno que es -o sea poco-, es impresionante lo que se puede lograr con con potencias tan reducidas y con parlantes de exepcional calidad como lo son los Leea.


----------



## extre

Buenas a todos este es mi primer post y les queria comentar que tengo 2 cajas con 2 parlantes de 15 c/u en una caja hay 2 ev 400w nacionales y en la otro 2 leea 15 x 250 c/u es increible la diferencia en las frecuencias graves que tienen los leea, ademas me quedaron 2 leea de 15 x 150 para reparar el tema es que en mi ciudad hay una casa que vende audio y muebles pero resulta que el dueño es un ingeniero que antes pasaba musica y tiene muchas pero muchas cajas leea de 12 y 15 funcionando ademas de parlantes leea guardados en cajas originales, saben que es lo triste algunos parlantes que estaban para la venta se mojaron en el deposito te puedo asegurar que tiene muchas parlantes de 15 ARRUINADOS con el cono mojado una verdadera lastima


----------



## Nachouqz

Tengo una duda tengo unos parlantes LEEA Axial modelo 1221-xe y dice una impedancia de 8 ohms y una potencia de 22w y quería hacerle un amplificador. El tema es que tenían un ampli pero lo tuve que devolver pero sonaban re fuerte retumbaba todo y ahí me cabe la duda de los 22w , ¿Estaría bien con un ampli de 25w+25w o tiene que ser mas grande? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Pepeluí

Buenas, gente de LEEA. Chusmeando por la web, encontré este folleto y se los dedico.
Un abrazo para todos los amantes de la fábrica de Av. del Tejar.


----------



## danielfer23

Pepeluí dijo:


> Buenas, gente de LEEA. Chusmeando por la web, encontré este folleto y se los dedico.
> Un abrazo para todos los amantes de la fábrica de Av. del Tejar.


tremendo folleto loco.che que interesantes los medios domo se me hacen agua los oidos nunca vi estos ni en foto. tengo unos grundig alemanes que tienen unos domos medios también y son increíbles.
jorgefer existieron estos domos o fueron solo para la foto


----------



## jorgefer

Danielfer, por supuesto no eran para la foto! Pertenecen a la epoca de oro, que yo lamentablemente no compartí, estuve en los últimos años. Conocí esos domos por haber encontrado uno en el laboratorio, en el fondo de un cajón, y funcionaba, de modo que le tomé algunas curvas y mediciones que por supuesto se perdieron con el archivo. Las hice por curiosidad, porque hacía muchos años que habían quedado fuera de producción. Recuerdo que no eran de muy alto rendimiento pero tenían una curva muy pareja, y al hacer un barrido de frecuencias manual me sorprendí por la pureza del tono, sin ruidos ni armónicos audibles. Al escucharlo con música pude comprobar que era muy transparente, casi no se percibía coloración.
El que probé era de 16 ohms, tenía una bobina de 3" super delgada y delicada con base de papel. Creo que el domo era fenólico, y estaba pintado de negro por la parte exterior. 
El marco era de baquelita moldeada, muy buena terminación, y tenía un impresionante magneto de alnico, era realmente pesado.
Alguien me comentó que no habían tenido mucho éxito comercial, eran muy caros y difíles de producir, una verdadera pena porque no hubo, que yo sepa, un domo de medios ni siquiera semejante que haya sido producido en Argentina.
Pero no puedo recordar la denominación del modelo, tal vez alguien la tenga?


----------



## dadybik

Un gusto leerle Sr. Jorgefer y gracias por el aporte. ¿De qué época fueron estos bafles?
Son imponentes, parecen muestrario de parlantes, era una tendencia de poner cuatro o cinco vías en un gabinete cerrado, aunque éstos son sintonizados y el filtro ambiental que dice estado sólido, me imagino que era pasivo,¿Habrá visto el circuto de alguno como el de siete parlantes?, si hubiera tenido uno en mi living... Un saludo caluroso.


----------



## danielfer23

jorgefer dijo:


> Danielfer, por supuesto no eran para la foto! Pertenecen a la epoca de oro, que yo lamentablemente no compartí, estuve en los últimos años. Conocí esos domos por haber encontrado uno en el laboratorio, en el fondo de un cajón, y funcionaba, de modo que le tomé algunas curvas y mediciones que por supuesto se perdieron con el archivo. Las hice por curiosidad, porque hacía muchos años que habían quedado fuera de producción. Recuerdo que no eran de muy alto rendimiento pero tenían una curva muy pareja, y al hacer un barrido de frecuencias manual me sorprendí por la pureza del tono, sin ruidos ni armónicos audibles. Al escucharlo con música pude comprobar que era muy transparente, casi no se percibía coloración.
> El que probé era de 16 ohms, tenía una bobina de 3" super delgada y delicada con base de papel. Creo que el domo era fenólico, y estaba pintado de negro por la parte exterior.
> El marco era de baquelita moldeada, muy buena terminación, y tenía un impresionante magneto de alnico, era realmente pesado.
> Alguien me comentó que no habían tenido mucho éxito comercial, eran muy caros y difíles de producir, una verdadera pena porque no hubo, que yo sepa, un domo de medios ni siquiera semejante que haya sido producido en Argentina.
> Pero no puedo recordar la denominación del modelo, tal vez alguien la tenga?



si es una pena que no tuvieran mucho excito. te hago una pregunta esos bafles se exportaban? en aquella epoca muchos fabricantes europeos en sus bafles de primera linea usaban medios domos. como: philips, grundig, visonik, infinity y algunos mas que no me acuerdo. puede que aya sido un intento de competir con los importados o intentar de salir mas aya del Mercosur(no existía pero bueno)? o estoy diciendo una huevada


----------



## distribuidor

Gente como andan tanto tiempo les comento que consegui lo que tanto buscaba un segundo par de cajas con los 222c, lastima que vinieron con elteweeter quemado las dos asi que ya las tiene roberto en reparacion pronto espeor ver como suenan los cuatro juntos con el pioneer sa-7800 las que ya tengo son increibles bueno ni bien los tenga antes de armarlos les saco fotos asi los ven un saludo grande


----------



## Pepeluí

Estimadisimos foreros:
Este producto fue importado por Leea y vendido en el mercado local. Tengo entendido que es un reforzador de graves impresionante, y la oportunidad de comprarlo. Si alguien tiene antecedentes, lo usó o escuchó su funcionamiento, le estaría muy agradecido por la respuesta.


----------



## jorgefer

danielfer23 dijo:


> si es una pena que no tuvieran mucho excito. te hago una pregunta esos bafles se exportaban? en aquella epoca muchos fabricantes europeos en sus bafles de primera linea usaban medios domos. como: philips, grundig, visonik, infinity y algunos mas que no me acuerdo. puede que aya sido un intento de competir con los importados o intentar de salir mas aya del Mercosur(no existía pero bueno)? o estoy diciendo una huevada



En aquellos años las políticas economicas tendían a crear condiciones para lo que se llamó "sustitución de importaciones". Implicaba el desarrollo de industrias muy pujantes y de buen nivel tecnológico, y cualquier innovación que prometiera tener demanda en el mercado interno era acometida con entusiasmo por una o más empresas, todos los días aparecían emprendimientos que se orientaban a cubrir las expectativas de los consumidores en los rubros más dispares, e inclusive a crearlas. Así, se fabricaban en Argentina no solamente los productos finales destinados al consumidor, sino también sus insumos, desde válvulas hasta tubos de televisión, desde transistores hasta resistencias, capacitores, bobinas de todo tipo, llaves, conectores, circuitos impresos, transformadores, parlantes, estaño, químicos y todos cuanto pudieran ser necesario. 
En ese contexto, las condiciones daban para producir para el mercado interno, más que para importar o exportar. Esta bonanza industrial se terminó después de 1976, creo que no es necesario explicar el porqué. Leea desarrollaba modelos que podían ser interesantes, siempre dentro del mejor nivel de calidad y exigencia, de ahí que a veces no le cerraban los costos y debía desechar algunos productos. Posteriormente a 1976, la fábrica, que llegó a contar con alrededor de 200 empleados, tuvo que hacer en parte el proceso inverso al que estábamos acostumbrados, es decir a "sustituir producción local por importada", y fueron cerrándose paulatinamente área tras área hasta que al final éramos unas cuarenta personas. En el camino quedaron los medios y tweeters de domo, las cápsulas magnéticas, los auriculares, decenas de modelos de parlantes, bocinas, micrófonos, y muchos otros productos que eran distintivos de LEEA en nuestro mercado.



Pepeluí dijo:


> Estimadisimos foreros:
> Este producto fue importado por Leea y vendido en el mercado local. Tengo entendido que es un reforzador de graves impresionante, y la oportunidad de comprarlo. Si alguien tiene antecedentes, lo usó o escuchó su funcionamiento, le estaría muy agradecido por la respuesta.


Las fotos pertenecen a dos equipos distintos: uno es un "mejorador" de audio y reductor de ruidos, y el otro el Boom Box, que es un generador o sintetizador de subarmónicos.
No puedo decir mucho del primero, no lo tengo muy presente pero sin duda debe haber info en la web. El segundo lo tengo en alta estima, trabaja tomando los sonidos que eran más normales (época del vinilo) en la zona de baja frecuencia, digamos entre 40 y 80 Hz, y genera mediante un sistema lógico las frecuencias MITAD de las que se están reproduciendo y las suma a las frecuencias existentes, de manera tal que extiende el rango audible una octava hacia abajo. No es un reforzador de bajos, sino que genera las frecuencias bajas ausentes basándose en las existentes. Por eso se llama sintetizador subarmónico, es un desarrollo original de dbx.
Si no estás interesado, por favor mandame los datos por MP, ese equipo se me escapó en el remate.


----------



## Pepeluí

Jorgefer:
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y la claridad de concepto. El primero, creo se utilizaba entre otras cosas, para la grabación de discos de pasta a cinta (allá por los 80´). El segundo, (no el de la foto, que la baje de la web) es de igual características lo estoy comprando en una disco local que vende potencias, mixer, bafles, bandejas y entre esto lo descubrí.  Cuando lo tenga y conecte a mi equipo, prometo levantar las fotos y comentarios sobre el funcionamiento y rendimiento. Entre otras cosas, venden dos bafles Leea de 287 lts. reflector de bajos con parlante Cox-223 (usados, pero impecables y originales) que también no quiero perderlos.
Un abrazo,


----------



## cristianfede

Acabo de comprar un Leea 1222BF y la verdad nunca he escuchado grabes tan profundos a pesar de ser un woofer. Lo encontre escondido en el deposito de una casa de audio guardado hace 5 años cuando le reemplazaron el cono dañado por uno original y ahi quedo. Estoy sorprendido que un parlante "antiguo" suene mejor que algo de hoy en dia, la verdad estoy muchisimo mas que conforme con la compra.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes a todos los foreros, ayer di por terminada una busqueda que ya llevo casi un mes y medio realizando. Les cuento un poco la historia, mi viejo hace unos 40 años atras fabricaba amplificadores y bafles, epoca dorada en la que el audio tenia un auge importantisimo y no habia mucha oferta, por supuesto los parlantes que usaban eran leea. Este emprendimiento no salio de la venta de varios equipos y bafles a conocidos y amigos, primero fabrico bafles con rangos extendidos de 12'' y tweeter luego paso al desarrollo con woffer de 12 y tweeter y por ultimo woffer de 15 medio y tweeter, de estos ultimos vendio solamente 3 unidades. buenos como se podran imaginar en mi casa siempre hubo equipos y bafles, los mismos fueron cambiando a medida que los desarrollos progresaban, y hasta hace unos 15 años atras habia en el fondo de la casa de mis viejos guradadas las primeras cajas que se habian fabricado, las cuales las regalo porque ocupaban lugar segun el. Como este emprendimiento no fue tan grande y por suerte mucha gente a la que le vendio los equipos sigue viva y en contacto, estuve preguntando y visitando a aquellos que fueron sus ''clientes'' luego de varios intentos fallidos, encontre a uno que me dijo que los nietos habian usado las cajas para armarse con parlantes que habian comprado unos bafles y que a el le habia dado lastima tirar los viejos parlantes que tanto habia usado a la basura que los tenia guardados en su altillo, se pueden imaginar que desde que me dijo eso hasta que llegue a la casa para ayudarlo a revolver el altillo donde los tenia 'guardados' tarde lo que el viento en despeinarte, asi que recupere ademas de los woofer de 12'' los tweeter y sus divisores todos originales, cuando los tenia en la mano era como que se me paraban los pelos de la emocion. Bien los tweeter estan exelentes ya los probe y suenan expectaculares los woofer tienen dañados los conos por el tiempor pero las bobinas y desmas estan perfectas, asi que el lunes mismo se los llevo a roberto para que los repare. les subi unas fotos para que las vean y les pido si tienen los datos de estos elementos que me los pasen (tanto del tweeter como del woofer, aunque este va a variar con el reenconado) asi puedo tirar algunas lineas con la fabricacion de los futuros bafles... Beno los dejo con las fotitos un abrazo a todos.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Sergio, casualmente estoy midiendo 2 woofer y 2 tweeter Leea en estos dias.
Los woofer son 1012 RE/AR 12 watts 8 ohms 12" (por la nomenclatura deben ser rango extendido), y los tweeters son de 4" tipo cono Mod.HF 4048 8 ohms.
Ya tengo algunos parametros de los woofers, me falta medir el VAS, pero ahora estoy con unos medios chinos, avisame si te sirve algun dato, que lo pongo.
Si me decis como poner las imagenes, te pongo alguna foto.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola ehbrassan, si como vos decis los parlantes RE son rango extendido, (son los que no puede recuperara que estaban en los bafles que tenia en casa), los que tengo son woofer tambien de 12watts. igualmente postea los parametros que mediste, asi nos quedan de dato para todos, yo luego de reenconarlos tambien los subo. 
para subir imagines hace clik abajo en ir a avanzado, luego fijate donde dice gentionar archivos adjuntos, anda a examinar busca en tu compu el archivo (fijate que te indican segun la extension la capacidad maxima del archivo) hace clik en subir y ya lo tenes cargado, luego si ya tenes todo armado hace click en enviar respuesta y listo. un abrazo y espero esas fotos.


----------



## ehbressan

Ahi van los de los Leea 12" RE/AR:

Parlante 1

Fs: 48,5 Hz.
Fs Check: 47,56 Hz (la Fs sanity check de ESP)
Qms: 3,25
Qes: 2,57
Qts: 1,43
Re: 7 Ohms

Parlante 2

Fs: 44,5 Hz
Fs Check: 42,85 Hz
Qms: 2,99
Qes: 1,77
Qts: 1,11
Re: 6,7 Ohms

Medidos con 1 Volts como referencia en bornes de salida, y resistencia Rs de 7,93 Ohms.
Ni bien tenga el VAS lo edito y agrego.
Debajo algunas fotos de los mismos y como los cuelgo para medir y un viejo Audinac que uso como ampli para medir junto con la Dell y un multimetro.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola nuevamente ehbressan, que programa usas como generador de frecuencia, yo utilizo el Audio Signal Generator 1.1 , porque la mayoria de estos programas el inconveniente que tienen es que no mantienen la tension constante a la salida de la compu cuando varias la frecuencia. Veo que sos muy detallista con tus trabajos, te lo comento por las dudas no lo hayas tenido en cuenta (a mi me paso) con toda la buena onda sin intension de ninguna ofensa.  si controlaste esto variando el pote de volumen del ampli, para que la tension se mantenga cte.  todo o.k. sino lamentablemente a medir de nuevo (vuelvo a repetirte yo ya lo sufri), otra pregunta para el vas que metodo vas a utilizar el de masa agregada o el de volumen cte.?  un abrazo.


----------



## ehbressan

sergio rossi dijo:


> Hola nuevamente ehbressan, que programa usas como generador de frecuencia, yo utilizo el Audio Signal Generator 1.1 , porque la mayoria de estos programas el inconveniente que tienen es que no mantienen la tension constante a la salida de la compu cuando varias la frecuencia. Veo que sos muy detallista con tus trabajos, te lo comento por las dudas no lo hayas tenido en cuenta (a mi me paso) con toda la buena onda sin intension de ninguna ofensa.  si controlaste esto variando el pote de volumen del ampli, para que la tension se mantenga cte.  todo o.k. sino lamentablemente a medir de nuevo (vuelvo a repetirte yo ya lo sufri), otra pregunta para el vas que metodo vas a utilizar el de masa agregada o el de volumen cte.?  un abrazo.



Que tal Sergio, tenes razon, los voltajes, la presicion de la medicion de la resistencia en paralelo, el ampli que mantenga V constante y el generador, son todos temas en si mismos. Pero tampoco hay que estresarse demasiado, los parlantes son bichos bastante imprecisos si los hay. Soy mecanico, y si en mecanica existiera la tolerancia que hay entre dos parlantes del mismo modelo, misma marca, no andaria nada. Para generar uso el TrueRTA, pero tambien he probado el tone generator, el test tone generator, Audio multitone generator, el del winisd y algun otro que tengo en la PC desktop. Hace rato que me acostumbre al True ya que lo medi bastante y le agarre confianza no solo con el voltaje, si no tambien, con la frecuencia. El voltaje a la salida del ampli hay que ver que se mantenga mas o menos dentro de un 10% dentro de la zona lineal del parlante, siempre le hago una medicion, por ej. al woofer, entre 200 y 1000 Hz. en bornes sin parlante y anoto la variacion de tension, luego hago lo mismo, pero V a traves de Rs y recien despues, si estoy conforme, me voy abajo, a medir entre 20 y 200 Hz. y despues me centro en la Fs, tratando de llegar hasta la fraccion, si puedo. No cuesta nada y me parece que es mas preciso, los resultados digo. Con las mediciones anteriores podes graficar la curva de impedancia, ademas. No estoy seguro, por ahi alguien me corrige, pero creo que la presicion en las frecuencias y el voltaje no dependen tanto del software, si no de la tarjeta de sonido, no?
Para el VAS uso el metodo de la caja. A veces he contrastado con la masa. A veces me daba bien, a veces me arrancaba los pelos. 
Bueno, estamos en contacto.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Parlante 1
> 
> Fs: 48,5 Hz.
> Fs Check: 47,56 Hz (la Fs sanity check de ESP)
> Qms: 3,25
> Qes: 2,57
> *Qts: 1,43*
> Re: 7 Ohms
> 
> Parlante 2
> 
> Fs: 44,5 Hz
> Fs Check: 42,85 Hz
> Qms: 2,99
> Qes: 1,77
> *Qts: 1,11*
> Re: 6,7 Ohms



Yo revisaría esos valores un par de veces. El Qts me parece exageradamente alto...


----------



## ehbressan

Tambien a mi me lo parecio, pero nunca habia medido un rango extendido, asi que no desconfie. Cuando medi el primero, lo revise un par de veces y luego opte por variar el voltaje de referencia del ampli. Hice una medicion a 540 mV, otra a 720 y la ultima a 1010 mV. Cuando digo medicion digo desde 200 a 1000 Hz cada 100 Hz, asegurandome la no variacion del voltaje a la salida del ampli y luego a traves de la Rs, segun detalle en el mensaje anterior. En los 3 casos, me dio valores similares, siempre altos de Qts.
Me lo confirmo la medicion del segundo, asi que si cometi error, lo duplique, pero revisando ahora no me doy cuenta de que cometi alguno. 
Que puedo haber variado, nunca tuve problemas ??
O seran parlantes de Qts alto...significa que tendran poco amortiguamiento. Por el lado de los mecanicos y electricos, el mecanico esta bien que este arriba del electrico, ya que trabaja como woofer, ademas de RE.
Los valores que pase, son los que resultaron de la medicion a 1010 mV como Vref.
Sds.

PD: estoy escribiendo de memoria y la medicion a 1150 mV fue la de los medios chinos, que fue lo ultimo que medi. Sorry.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> O seran parlantes de Qts alto...


Tal vez no sea "originales", sino que los han re-enconado con repuestos chinos...ya he visto eso en otros Leea, pero nunca con valores tan altos...
Me llama la atención el Qes tan alto, como si la bobina tuviera demasiadas vueltas para el imán que tiene...


----------



## ehbressan

ezavalla dijo:


> Tal vez no sea "originales", sino que los han re-enconado con repuestos chinos...ya he visto eso en otros Leea, pero nunca con valores tan altos...
> Me llama la atención el Qes tan alto, como si la bobina tuviera demasiadas vueltas para el imán que tiene...



Los conos son identicos, el ala es de tela engomada casi transparente, con un dustcap tipo aluminio, agujero central y tela tipo filtro o mosquitero que parece de bronce muy finita, no me da la sensacion de reenconado, si no de una tarea artesanal que ya no existe, pero la bobina tranquilamente la pueden haber reenbobinado, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> pero la bobina tranquilamente la pueden haber reenbobinado, no?



Tal vez...pero no es muy común que solo cambien la bobina.
No sé, tal vez sea así nomás...

Quizás jorgefer pueda aportar algún dato....yo solo te hablo por como veo los valores, nada mas...


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches, disculpen la tardanza de mi respuesta ya que yo fui quien tiro la piedrita, pero no quise decir de entrada que me resultaban altos los valores de qts y Qes para un rango extendido, pero en fin eso fue lo que me dio para preguntar por lo de si habias controlado la tension a la salida del ampli porque en mi caso me paso lo mismo con unos parlantes chinos (me daba primero un qts altisimo y cuando ezavalla me hizo el comentario de que los generadores por pc no mantenian el valor de v de salida fue cuando descubri mi error, igual los parlantes chinos para cinos chin y pum) bueno dentro de lo que aprendi en este foro fue que hice este comentario. revisa por las dudas tus procedimientos de medicion por las dudas ?? aunque uno sea muy ducho a veces se nos escapan los detalles. 

De paso si jorgefer lees este post y por casualidad tenes los parametros de los leea 10-12 BF y de los tweeter HF-20 te agraceria si los posteas, esos son los codigos de los parlantes que recupere. 

buenas noches y gracias a todos por la cordial comunicacion, un abrazo.


----------



## jorgefer

Gente, por ahora no tengo muchos más datos que los ya publicados. Los parámetros TS no se habían definido aún en la época del E1012, e igual para todos los modelos contemporáneos, década del '60. 

Esos datos solamente estuvieron disponibles oficialmente para las líneas que se iniciaron a fines de los '80, tales como las 150BE, 250BF, 300BF, 400BF, 600BF. Por una inquietud personal, y para poder comparar contra las líneas anteriores, tomé parámetros de muchos modelos antiguos, había muestras y tambiénn reparaciones originales, pero las mediciones se perdieron junto con casi toda la documentación del Laboratorio en el remate. Algunas pocas se salvaron y conservé copias, pero posteriormente también perdí contacto con ellas en otra debacle, si puedo recuperar algo de información con gusto la voy a ir subiendo. No recuerdo haber tomado parámetros del E1012B ni del RE, pero los que los tienen mídanlos con precisión, a mí no me sorprendería que el RE tenga Qt alto: tenía ala enteriza de papel, bobina de 1" y un imán pequeño. Pero sonaba muy bien, era ideal para guitarra y voces. Ojo con la potencia, la mayoría de los ejemplares producidos fueron destruidos con amplis transistorizados, las bobinas no aguantaban más de 12W. Cuando tuve el taller de reparacion de parlantes, los usuarios que los traian no los querian arreglar, pretendian más potencia. Mejorábamos la potencia con bobinas modernas, con mejores adhesivos, pero aun así el límite estaba en 25W. Hoy día no se concibe un parlante de 12" que no aguante por lo menos 50W, y generalmente se buscan de 100W para arriba. Pero son de bobina más grande, naturalmente.

Una cosa que se me ocurrió hacer últimamente es hurgar un poco por las reventas de revistas antiguas y pude hacerme de una publicidad sobre la "Nueva línea 1971" y una hoja técnica de croquis dimensionados de gabinetes tipo Karlson para los modelos antiguos de 15" y de 12", ahora estoy sin scanner pero pronto las voy a publicar. Sigo buscando, y quienes quieran pueden hacer lo mismo, tal vez se sorprendan de ver lo que era nuestra industria en aquellos años.

No tengo info sobre el HF20, más allá de que era una unidad de compresión con bocina, y que su diafragma fue fenolico y luego de celulosa. Bobina de 1". El rango en alta es limitado, sobre todo en los fenólicos. Andaba bien cortándolo a unos 1000Hz, no más abajo. Se complementaban bien con los "supertweeters" HFP2001, que eran piezo.


----------



## ehbressan

Repasando el metodo de ESP, me recordo que la coincidencia del Fs calculado con el medido, es señal de que las mediciones estan dentro de la tolerancia, por lo que creo, es un reaseguro de que no hay error (el sanity check), en el calculo de los Q, que por otro lado, fueron hechos por excel. Debe ser asi nomas, tiene un Qes alto, que deviene en un Qts alto. El Q mecanico parece dentro de lo esperable. Tambien como dice Jorgefer, puede que hayan quemado la bobina y lo hayan reparado, por lo que da un valor mas alto de Qes, quien sabe.
Bueno cuando tenga el VAS lo pongo. Si alguien tiene otro 1012 RE/AR y lo puede medir, seria bueno comparar.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorgefer dijo:


> Gente, por ahora no tengo muchos más datos que los ya publicados. Los parámetros TS no se habían definido aún en la época del E1012, e igual para todos los modelos contemporáneos, década del '60.



Me imaginaba que ese podía ser el motivo de la ausencia de parámetros, pero no pensé que eran modelos taaaan viejos!



jorgefer dijo:


> Esos datos solamente estuvieron disponibles oficialmente para las líneas que se iniciaron a fines de los '80, tales como las 150BE, 250BF, 300BF, 400BF, 600BF. Por una inquietud personal, y para poder comparar contra las líneas anteriores, tomé parámetros de muchos modelos antiguos, había muestras y tambiénn reparaciones originales, pero las mediciones se perdieron junto con casi toda la documentación del Laboratorio en el remate. Algunas pocas se salvaron y conservé copias, pero posteriormente también perdí contacto con ellas en otra debacle



Eso es una verdadera lástima por que la ausencia de esos parámetros nos quita la referencia comparativa de esos modelos de tan buena calidad...pero en fin...ajo y agua.

Jorgefer: Si encuentras algunos valores de esos parámetros, del modelo que sea, van a ser bien recibidos por la comunidad.

Muchas gracias por tu colaboración!


----------



## sergio rossi

jorgefer buen dia, mil gracias por tu colaboracion y aclaracion de como eran las cosas por esa epoca, yo recuerdo tener unos 6 años de cuando estoy hablando en el post anterior.  lamentablemente no puedo medir los parlantes por como se encuentran los conos, asi que los estoy enviando a reparar por Roberto, y luego si voy a medir lo que queda.  Por otro lado estoy tras el rastro de los 1012 re que eran los primeros que tuvimos en casa, todavia no puedo adelantar mas detalles pero no me van a ganar.   Por otro lado repondiendo a Ezavalla, SI son tannnnnnn viejos, imaginate que estos primeros mi viejo me comento que los usaba con equipos valvulares, y luego paso a amplis transistorizados. Realmente estoy muy contento con revivir un poco de la gloria de nuestra historia, da como un poquito de aliento y algo en que poder hacerles notar a nuestros hijos que se puede salir de la chatura. un abrazo y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## ehbressan

Creo que estos son del 70. Estaban en un par de cajas muy viejas, que habia en mi casa paterna y de cuando era chico (eso fue en esa decada) Como Thiele y Small en los 70, estaban recien pergeñando sus ideas, no creo que hasta bien entrados los 80, aca en Argentina fueran de uso comun sus formulas (y cuando digo comun, hablo de fabricantes solamente). Hay que recordar lo lento de la transmision de info en esa epoca, en que no existia la web.

Sergio, no hay problemas, no tomo mal lo que me aconsejan, si no con agradecimiento. La variacion del voltaje de mi Audinac esta por debajo de un 10% desde 200 a 1000 Hz, y lo mido siempre antes de medir cada parlante, aunque entre uno y otro no pasen mas de 10 minutos. Soy desconfiado en ese aspecto.
Jorgefer, podras determinar a traves de las fotos que puse si el ala-cono-dustcap son originales ?
EZ, los RE Audifan que usastes para tus cajas con correccion de la TL, los medistes?, por ahi podemos tener una pista, si bien son parlantes distintos, son ambos RE, no?
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> EZ, los RE Audifan que usastes para tus cajas con correccion de la TL, los medistes?, por ahi podemos tener una pista, si bien son parlantes distintos, son ambos RE, no?



Ooppppss, recién veo la pregunta 
Sep, son RE y claro que les medí todo excepto el Vas, por que tenía que cortar una tapa con un agujero de 6" para poner el parlante...y estaba un poco vago...y los parámetros T/S me dieron dentro del 10% de los que me pasó la gente de Audifan. No tengo la planilla Excel acá, en el trabajo, pero recuerdo que Audifan me pasó un Qts=0.79 y yo medí un Qts=0.74...o algo por el estilo...

Edito:
Acá los encontré...ya los había subido antes...

Ver el archivo adjunto 22710

Y estos son los que me pasaron en Audifan:


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia a todos, solo a titulo de comentario ayer le deje a Roberto los dos parlantes leea 1012 bf para reenconar, les va a cambiar la bobina de 12 por la de 25 w, y le va a colocar el cono y suspension nuevas acorde a la bobina, o sea los va a llevar a la potencia con la que continuo este modelo . Bueno ahora a sentarse y esperar, un saludo a todos.


----------



## ehbressan

Suerte entonces Sergio, que queden muy bien, por otro lado hoy estuve con Gabriel de GB, le deje algunos requerimientos para un sub y el woofer, asi que pronto tendre novedades.
EZ, por el lado del parecido entre parametros de los RE Leea y los tuyos no nos dice nada, estos si miden mas parecido a un parlante normal, pero por el lado de los datos que dan en Audifan, al parecer son bastante confiables, lo que habla de que hacen las cosas en forma seria.
Bueno, puede ser que mas adelante aparezca algun dueño de otro par y que al medirlos confirme o no, lo medido en los mios.
Aunque despues de ver los parametros, me voy a poner a estudiar los papeles de M.J.King a ver si me da para la Tline, ya que tengo una hoja en excel que me la calcula pero para Qts entre 0,2 y 0,5 creo. Cuando pueda ponerme a escribir les voy a acercar un pequeño tutorial para usarla y construir Tlines, junto con la planillita.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches ehbressan,gracias por tu deseo, por otro lado como vos decis la gente de audifan hace las cosas a conciencia, yo los tengo a unas 20 cuadras de casa y ya estuve varias veces con ellos, no te mienten, los parametros que te pasan (por lo menos los que yo pude corroborar) son tal cual, te pueden o no gustar para lo que uno busca, por ej. los woofer para mi gusto no son tan buenos, EZ con la medicion de el RE tambien corrobora las mediciones y quedo satisfecho, los tweeter de domo que yo les compre siguen andando bien (no estan al nivel de los vifa que compre luego pero no son malos), si les pedis info te la envian, es mas hay algun post en el que subi varios t\s que me enviaron, y por eso hago el comentario de que los woofer no me terminaron de convencer tanto en los calculos con el winisd como cuando los escuche en audifan. bueno no sera un gran detalle pero es gente a la que no hay que desacreditar (no es jahro). un abrazo y buenas noches.


----------



## janston

Otra reliquia: un folleto de Leea con un mensaje de deseo de feliz año nuevo. Diciembre de 1972.


----------



## jorgefer

Muy interesante aporte para nosotros los nostálgicos, no lo conocía. Es un folleto redondo, no? La firma es del Sr Calderón, de la gerencia de Ventas de Leea en esa época.
Adónde habrá ido a parar el hermoso portalapicero de mármol con bocinas y parlantes Leea en miniatura, reproducidos en bronce? Lo habían hecho los operarios para alguna ocasión o aniversario del Director, el Sr Mabragaña (padre). Estaba en el salon del Directorio... otras épocas...


----------



## danielfer23

que opinan de estos:_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-90419010-tweeter-de-estado-solido-leea-_JM_
precio real 150 si me dan algunos consejos de si son originales o no les agradezco. los voy a ver mañana


----------



## danielfer23

Realmente sorprenden lo que suenan los 2002 pasa por encima a muchos drivers chinos. me da intriga como estan fabricados pero no me animo a destaparlos.
este muchacho vende un lote de 22 parlantes leea aparentemente el abuelo trabaja ahí y cuando cerro parte se lo pagaron con mercadería y esta vendiendo lo que le molesta  el que tiene unos mangos aprobechen me dijo que el par de 15 150 en 1000 pesos me lo deja. justo estoy medio seco y no los puedo aprovechar. estan en caja cerrada


----------



## danielfer23

mi nueva adquisición dudo un poco sobre si son autenticos primero porque no tiene borneras a presión, la conexión entre el el cable flexible y la bovina la veo media dudosa, la campana pareciera de fundición de aluminio bastante liviana. y bueno yo tenia entendido que el leea 1222xe era de 22w y este marca 35w nose estoy un poco mareado. y bueno después un animal le corto las aletas con la moladora parece. el sonido es bueno el tema es que no tengo una caja acorde a este parlante, lo prove en una caja de 55 litros y suena bastante bien. con esto bino un par de hfd-40 lamentablemente quemados. veré si los puedo hacer reparar


----------



## jorgefer

danielfer23 dijo:


> mi nueva adquisición dudo un poco sobre si son autenticos primero porque no tiene borneras a presión, la conexión entre el el cable flexible y la bovina la veo media dudosa, la campana pareciera de fundición de aluminio bastante liviana. y bueno yo tenia entendido que el leea 1222xe era de 22w y este marca 35w nose estoy un poco mareado. y bueno después un animal le corto las aletas con la moladora parece. el sonido es bueno el tema es que no tengo una caja acorde a este parlante, lo prove en una caja de 55 litros y suena bastante bien. con esto bino un par de hfd-40 lamentablemente quemados. veré si los puedo hacer reparar


Daniel, la foto 2, la del parlante de cono liso sin el conito difusor de agudos, me "suena" a reparado con cono no original, fijate que el domo de aluminio dice AXIAL, o sea que es un 1222 ó 1221 pero no tiene el conito central. En todo caso, si ponés más fotos de ése te confirmo. El de la foto 1 tiene cono original, no parece reparado. La potencia está bien, el1222XE es de 35W. El que tiene menor potencia es el 1221. Ese modelo no tenía bornera "a presión", ninguno de los modelos antiguos la tenía, solamente había unos terminales a rosca. Pero no en el 1222. Las colillas (los cables de malla de cobre) parecen estar bien, lucen originales. La campana es original también.
No hay cristo que te repare los HFD40 si están quemados, pero a veces se corta el alambrecito a la entrada de los terminales, se quita una espira de la bobina y se vuelve a soldar. decíselo al que te lo haga. Hay un Sr. de apellido armenio que reemplaza los domos y bobinas, no con originales pero andan, no sé si todavía lo hará.


----------



## jorgefer

Daniel, el reparador que mencioné antes es el Sr, Kochgorian, tel 4543-5571. Contesta muy amablemente las consultas. Yo siempre le mandé reparaciones delicadas y nunca me defraudó. No es barato, eso sí. Siempre es mejor preguntar antes, y explicarle bien lo que uno quiere. Si dice que lo puede hacer, lo hace.

Las fotos 2994 y 2995 no son del mismo parlante, fijate bien.


----------



## danielfer23

jorgefer muy amable, gracias por el dato. porque te parece que no son el mismo parlante? las fotos las tome yo y son del mismo. incluso creo que se ve un leve bollito en el copito de aluminio debajo del logo de leea. en la tarde con las tiempo pondre los dos a la par y le tomare un par de fotos mas.
te aclaro que las fotos las tome con una camara sony y con flash. y la verdad son un poco mentirosas las fotos. intentare de tomarlas sin haber que pasa
muchas gracias


----------



## jorgefer

Daniel, amplié las fotos y vi que tenes razón, olvidate todo lo que dije, disculpame. No hace falta que saques más fotos. Si son los dos iguales, está bien, son originales y sin reparaciones. Si andan bien sos el feliz poseedor de dos bellezas, son excelentes. El 1222XE fue uno de los modelos más exitosos de Leea, en cierto momento llegó a absorber más de la mitad de la capacidad productiva de la fábrica. Por algo habrá sido.

En cuanto a los domos, no te des por vencido, hay que tratar de recuperarlos porque son muy buenos también y vale la pena el esfuerzo. Los tuyos son los HFD40-B, tienen el divisor de frecuencias incorporado. Es un pasaaltos de 12 dB/octava a 4000Hz, con capacitor e inductor bajo la carcaza metálica. Se pueden conectar en paralelo con los 1222.

Ojo, que con el tester no se puede medir continuidad en la bobina porque está en serie el capacitor, te va a dar circuito abierto como si estuvieran quemados. Los probaste con música?


----------



## danielfer23

jorgefer dijo:


> Daniel, amplié las fotos y vi que tenes razón, olvidate todo lo que dije, disculpame. No hace falta que saques más fotos. Si son los dos iguales, está bien, son originales y sin reparaciones. Si andan bien sos el feliz poseedor de dos bellezas, son excelentes. El 1222XE fue uno de los modelos más exitosos de Leea, en cierto momento llegó a absorber más de la mitad de la capacidad productiva de la fábrica. Por algo habrá sido.
> 
> En cuanto a los domos, no te des por vencido, hay que tratar de recuperarlos porque son muy buenos también y vale la pena el esfuerzo. Los tuyos son los HFD40-B, tienen el divisor de frecuencias incorporado. Es un pasaaltos de 12 dB/octava a 4000Hz, con capacitor e inductor bajo la carcaza metálica. Se pueden conectar en paralelo con los 1222.
> 
> Ojo, que con el tester no se puede medir continuidad en la bobina porque está en serie el capacitor, te va a dar circuito abierto como si estuvieran quemados. Los probaste con música?


sabes que hice algo que talves no tendría que hacer pero lo hice. desarme todo el tweeters y a la media vuelta de de bovina estaba cortada. es decir le saque una vuelta por lado. y anda y suena muy bien. lo estoy probando aun. el tema es que me quería sacar la duda de como suenan porque la reparación es media saladita 280 el par lo estoy pensando y me tomare unos dias. un abrazo y gracias


----------



## jorgefer

Daniel, te felicito! Eso es lo que había que hacer. Es la forma en que yo reparaba la mayoría de esos tweeters y andaba bien. La impedancia de carga se reduce en un 5 ó 10% pero no pasa nada. El secreto está en centrar bien la bobina, no es difícil si se ajustan poco los tornillos y se alimenta con señal. Se va golpeando suavemente con un palito en el canto de la pieza de bakelita que sostiene el sistema móvil, hasta que el sonido sale puro y sin roces. Luego se ajustan los tornillos, y ya está. Si lo lograste, quedate tranqui y cuidalos mucho, la bobina no aguanta más de 5W y no soporta fecuencias bajas. Lo mejor es lo que hiciste, recuperar el sistema original y no colocar reemplazos. Ahora, a disfrutar...


----------



## danielfer23

bueno finalmente vendí los tweeters creo que es habitué de este foro pero no estoy seguro. nesesitaba la plata para estos mastodontes:

unos son los 222c y los otros son unos 815
puede ser que hallan sido parejas?
la persona que me los vendió me dijo que estaban en un estudio de grabación.
lamentablemente quemados
de los 222c tengo las etiquetas originales con el acrílico. yo se las había sacado para que no se pierdan en la reparación


----------



## Juan Norco

Felicitaciones, que hermoso leer esto, tengo en una guia de la revista Audio del año 82 fotos e informacion de varios bafles y parlantes Leea y te cuento que ahi viene el 1222xe y es exactamente el mismo que subiste aca Daniel y dice que es para 35 vatios, desgraciadamente no me anda el scanner pero ni bien lo repare o cambie les subo toda la informacion que tenga, aparte les comento que en los 80 hacia sonido y con 4 pares de 15 creo que algunos de 150 y otros de 250 vatios sonorizaba festivales de doma y folklore al aire libre en predios de 100 x 100 mts, todos ellos con bocinas 811 con drivers Leea y sonaba muy bien.Tambien poseo un par de coaxiales de 15 creo que son los 222c, con sus divisores metalicos en sus bafles de madera lustrada de 90 x 72 x 40 o algo asi,no los puedo medir porque estan en casa de mi vieja a mas de 100 km, esos los adquiri usados hara un año pero habia un parlante que sonaba como a bobina floja y ademas sonaban muy mediosos por lo que no se si habran sido reparados con componentes no originales. Me gustaria que me comentara quien los tenga como es realmente su sonido ya que sino los voy a hacer reparar con quien han recomendado en este post y se lo voy a conectar a un ampli valvular ultralineal de 15 + 15 al que uso con un pre Rotel hasta que me pueda agenciar de un buen pre valvular y creo que estos parlantes tendrian que sonar muy pero muy bien con ese ampli, saludos a todos


----------



## bafflero

Navegando encontre este foro y permitanme comentarles que soy fanatico de la Marca , tengo dos 12-150 , dos 15-150 , 4 tw 2001 , 4 tw 2002 , 1 microfono LE 89 y uno Le 83 y la frutilla del postre dos TW bala 2402 si mal no recuerdo el codigo , los tengo en una caja con los 15-150 y no los quiero mover para verles el codigo , de frente tendran 3" pero de atras tienen un tremendo conjunto magnetico , una lastima que la fabrica cerrara , pero como dicen las buenas cosas perduran en el tiempo. Me parece que al principio LEEA significaba Laboratorios Electricos y Electronicos Argentinos , luego muto a especialidades electroacusticas.
Tengo si curiosidad de saber algo a titulo personal si alguno me podria responder ... que es de la vida de Aguero , el vendedor de Leea que recorria la zona sur , tenia una casa en Uruguay .. se habra mudado para alla?


----------



## jorgefer

bafflero dijo:


> Navegando encontre este foro y permitanme comentarles que soy fanatico de la Marca , tengo dos 12-150 , dos 15-150 , 4 tw 2001 , 4 tw 2002 , 1 microfono LE 89 y uno Le 83 y la frutilla del postre dos TW bala 2402 si mal no recuerdo el codigo , los tengo en una caja con los 15-150 y no los quiero mover para verles el codigo , de frente tendran 3" pero de atras tienen un tremendo conjunto magnetico , una lastima que la fabrica cerrara , pero como dicen las buenas cosas perduran en el tiempo. Me parece que al principio LEEA significaba Laboratorios Electricos y Electronicos Argentinos , luego muto a especialidades electroacusticas.
> Tengo si curiosidad de saber algo a titulo personal si alguno me podria responder ... que es de la vida de Aguero , el vendedor de Leea que recorria la zona sur , tenia una casa en Uruguay .. se habra mudado para alla?



El significado de la sigla LEEA siempre fue una incógnita, yo trabajé allí varios años y a cada quién que le pregunté me dio una version distinta. Recuerdo haber visto escrito en alguna parte "Laboratorio de Especialidaes ElectroAcústicas", y siempre tomé esa frase como la original, pero creo que la gente que estaba en la parte publicitaria no lo tenía claro, tal vez cada uno daba su versión, así, en la publicidad del 30º aniversario reza "Industrias Electrónicas y Electroacústicas Latinoamericanas", y en el folleto original del tweeter 2001 ya dice "La fabrica integral de productos electroacústicos más importante de Sud América", como queriendo despegarse del tan controvertido tema. 

El Sr Agüero se retiró de la firma allá por el '96 o ´97  más o menos y se fue a vivir a Uruguay, en un pueblo cerca de Piriápolis, no tengo presente ahora el nombre. Recuerdo que al despedirse me invitó gentilmente a pasar por su casa si algun dia yo me decidía a cruzar el charco, cosa que lamentablemente no pude concretar.


----------



## bafflero

Gracias JorgeFer , en un ataque de nostalgia busque en el galpon de los recuerdos y encontre una lista de precios fechada mayo del 94 , en ella se destacan los productos que comercializaba la marca por entonces,,, lo interesante que al comercio los LEEA 12-150 watts llegaban a 83 dolares mas IVA ,  y el 15 - 150 watts llegaba a 93 dolares mas IVA, tenian un modelo de TW bala con proteccion y un modelo de TW Biradial , varios modelos de Drivers entre los cuales seguramente el mas vendido el 908 , .Sorprende que luego de 16 años tranquilamente se podria sacar al mercado segun mi opinion los productos tal cual estan en la lista, salvo las bocinas reentrantes como la LE 60 lo demas es de actualidad.
Comparando los precios con Selenium podemos decir que LEEA estaria mas caro pero lejos es mejor tambien, y con un Dolar actual de $ 4 seria una opcion muy buena para competir contra marcas que llegan del exterior a un precio para muchos bolsillos muy alto (DAS , Electro , JBL).
Es solo un deseo , soñar no cuesta nada.


----------



## djuanje

hola, queria saber si alguien tendria la amabilidad de subir o escribir los parametros del leea be 150.. yo tengo un par q*UE* son audio city, no se si son lo mismo "en teoria si" y por eso queria bien todas sus especificaciones tecnicas.. si alguien las tendria y las pudiera subir muy agradecido estaaria.. saludos!


----------



## Pepeluí

Espero te sirvan , son los folletos originales.
Un abrazo,


----------



## djuanje

Pepeluí...!!!! locaso gra*CIAS*!! solo hay un problema.. yo fui el pavo q*UE* no aclare que mis parlantes son de 12" no de 15". asique si te molestarias en pasarme los de 12" estamos de diez!! otra duda seran lo mismo en parametros y demas los "audio city" que los leea?? saludos!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

hola, aca hay algo de info.
saludos

Juan Jose.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/173913/


----------



## Pepeluí

Djuanje aquí vaqn los de 12"

Aquí va.....es el 12-150 BE


----------



## djuanje

En este apunte no estan los parametros thiele-small... Veamos si alguien los tiene. (muchas gracias por el aporte de material que me estan pasando!!!) Aguante leea!!!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola, ese es el unico dato que entregaba Leea en sus parlantes. No me acuerdo haber visto mas datos que esa hoja. 
Aca en este subforo hay un archivo econ las recomendaciones de Leea para cada uno de sus parlantes de cuales serian las dimensiones de la caja segun la utilización.
 Unos post mas adelante.



Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## bafflero

Ojo tengo un caniche TOY empastillado peligrosisimo , con el tema de los productos LEEA he tenido mucha suerte porque un muy buen amigo mio por medio de su negocio comercializo la marca mucho tiempo , vi pasar los 1222 , los 12/70 , los 12/100 los 15/160 con ala de tela , lo 8,10,12, 15 en 150 watts , los 12/250 , 15/250 que luego fueron 12/300 y 15/300 una mezcla rara que era la campana del 15/150 pero con el conjunto magnetico del 15/300 (llamado 15/200 bf)y los de 18 en 300 y 600 watts unas bestias .Tambien laburaba Peavey los modelos Shefield , Scorpion y Black Widow , los EV nacionales fabricados por Sonolink que hoy se llaman VMR , y por ultimo cuando comenzo a enpiojarse aparecio el Selenium. Salvo para graves el Black Widow de Peavey podia prenderse en la discusion , por lo que recuerdo los LEEA eran superiores a los demas , los EV de Sonolink eran muy buenos ninguna duda pero a mi los LEEA me gustaban mas , le voy a pedir si me prestan un microfono a condensador que lleva una pila de 4.85 volts , una cosa rara de la Marca LEEA a ver si le puedo sacar una foto y las subo.Un abrazo a los fanaticos de la marca.


----------



## sounder

Los parlantes LEEA que utilicé en su época se distinguían por su excelente construcción y por su alto rendimiento electroacústico, cosa muy estimada en su momento porque eran costosos los amplificadores valvulares Hi Fi de potencia con sus especializados trafos de salida y demás.
Sin embargo, tuve inconvenientes con algunos woofers 1222BF.
Comencé a notar falta de calidad y nivel en bajos en bafles tipo bass-reflex. Finalmente, opté por abrir uno de los bafles (en aquel entonces no estaban difundidos los paneles frontales de tela retirables como poco después comenzaron a usarse y que permiten inspeccionar los parlantes en forma inmediata) y pude ver que la sustancia originalmente pegajosa (no se qué es) que tenían en el borde exterior de suspensión del cono se había secado y endurecido elevando así la frecuencia de resonancia del cono y desintonizando los gabinetes. Ignoro si esto ocurrió también con otros modelos de esta marca.
El servicio técnico de Leea reconoció el problema y en seguida me los puso a nuevo sin costo para mi.


----------



## jorgefer

Recuperando información de un hard drive viejo encontré algunos valores de parámetros T-S que estaban en la base de datos del BoxPlot, un software que usé para simular gabinetes acústicos. Armé una planilla y se los paso para lo que pueda servir. Los datos fueron medidos en parlantes aislados, no son promedios, ni son oficiales. 
Vean la diferencia de comportamiento del woofer del antiguo COX223 con respecto a los demás, que son parlantes modernos (en los '90) para PA.
Espero les sea útil.


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:


> Recuperando información de un hard drive viejo encontré algunos valores de parámetros T-S que estaban en la base de datos del BoxPlot, un software que usé para simular gabinetes acústicos. Armé una planilla y se los paso para lo que pueda servir. Los datos fueron medidos en parlantes aislados, no son promedios, ni son oficiales.
> Vean la diferencia de comportamiento del woofer del antiguo COX223 con respecto a los demás, que son parlantes modernos (en los '90) para PA.
> Espero les sea útil.


  Jorge , te comento que increiblemente para mi la linea 150be me dio frecuencias de resonancia mas bajas que la linea 300bf , el 12 150be me dio frecuencia de resonancia mas baja que el 12 300bf y el 15 15 150be fercuancia mas baja que el 15 "300bf , el 150BE muy similar a la frecuencia del 160bf pero con una diferencia de sensibilidad abismal ,al princio tenia entendido que la frecuencia de resonancia tenia que ver con la masa movil total pero esto dio por tierra con todas las predicciones ya que por dar un ejemplo el cono del 15 300bf es mas grueso que el del 15 150 y de por si la bobina es mas grande por lo que deberia ser al reves por tener mayor masa los 300 , ni hablar de los 150 be con los 160 bf como pueden tener la misma fecuencia de resonancia se el 160 tiene bobina enorme y cono mas pesado? 
  sospecho que viene por el lado de las suspensiones...
Donde si se nota es en la sensibilidad .
 Quiero destacar para los que no siguieron el foro desde el principio que el desarrollo del la linea 150BE es exclusivo de JORGEFER , you are good jorgefer !! que  parlantes te mandaste ... 
        Da ganas de tirar too a la m trabajar con la linea 12 150be y 15 150be


----------



## jorgefer

POLI, efectivamente la frecuencia de resonancia está determinada por la masa del sistema móvil interactuando con la elasticidad de la suspensión, y hay infinitas combinaciones de ambas que dan la misma frecuencia. El problema está en elegir la combinación que optimice el parlante en la aplicación buscada.

Y agradezco el cumplido, pero todo lo que se hizo en LEEA, bajo mi supervisión o no, fue "exclusivo" de LEEA, hasta que desapareció. Después han salido imitadores, hasta yo mismo lo fui


----------



## POLI

Enserio ... que bien que anda y suena la linea 150 be parece que no pero esos 6 o 7 hz de diferencia se traducen bajos mas profundos a la hora de sonar.
  y si te referis a A. C**y , no era imitacion eran LEEA de pura cepa , todavia recuerdo por el año 97 u 98 que siempre compraba la revista segunda mano para mirar la seccion audio porfesional y alli estaba el anuncio , el cual decia:  "por la misma gente que los fabrico durante años " y el logito era como una ciuduad de fondo con muchos edificios.

 Te hago una consulta tecnica a ver si la puedo despejar porque en ningun lado se habla de esto ; Al aplicar el metodo del volumen para medir los parametros de T-S tendriamos que restarle al volumen interno de la caja el volumen ocupado dentro de la misma por en conjunto magnetico , campana y cono ?? ya que estos deplazan un volumen dentro de la misma que no se puede ignorar y la masa de aire en si seria menor por lo cual estariamos partiendo de un error conceptual , no se por que nadie habla de esto , cual consideras mas seguro el de la masa o el del volumen ?? 
  Con el metodo de la masa a mayor peso aplicado al conjunto movil menor error??  me gustaria saber tus experiencias.
                                   Saludos 
                                                         JorgeFer y.. no seas tan modesto che !!


----------



## JorgeJ

Hola, los errores introducidos por pérdidas y fugas en el método de la caja cerrada, podrían ser más significativos que el no tener en cuenta el volumen "robado" por cono e imán...


----------



## bafflero

A continuacion los datos tecnicos de los ultimos LEEA 

http://a.imageshack.us/img251/9861/img003zm.jpg

Esta es la ultima carta que giro la empresa a los comercios

http://a.imageshack.us/img638/8282/img004cn.jpg

Aqui podran encontrar las medidas de los bafles recomendados por LEEA para sus parlantes

http://a.imageshack.us/img228/5245/img002tc.jpg

Perdon por el faltante del Papel , es la parte que se llevo el gobierno , ni eso les perdono.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

POLI:
No tenes que descontar nada por que el parlante se pone con el iman hacia afuera y el cono hacia adentro.
Fijate el metodo de ESP.


----------



## danielfer23

Tremenda carta. de sólo pensar el momento en que la escribió se me pone la piel de gallina y se me vienen sentimientos de impotencia, emoción, y angustia que se yo. Deben ser complicados esos momentos


----------



## POLI

danielfer23 dijo:


> Tremenda carta. de sólo pensar el momento en que la escribió se me pone la piel de gallina y se me vienen sentimientos de impotencia, emoción, y angustia que se yo. Deben ser complicados esos momentos



 Idem . que triste esa carta ... y que documento...



ezavalla dijo:


> POLI:
> No tenes que descontar nada por que el parlante se pone con el iman hacia afuera y el cono hacia adentro.
> Fijate el metodo de ESP.



 Pero ... si lo pense pero en ese caso habria que sumar el volumen del cono para ser los mas exactos posibles ... o no ??



JorgeJ dijo:


> Hola, los errores introducidos por pérdidas y fugas en el método de la caja cerrada, podrían ser más significativos que el no tener en cuenta el volumen "robado" por cono e imán...


  O sea que estoy siendo por demas detallista?? quiero minimizar los errores de medicion .


----------



## ehbressan

Si lees el tutorial de ESP, te darias cuenta de que hay que calcularlo (y no solo el del cono).
Leé con atención lo que te sugiere EZ.  
Sds.


----------



## JorgeJ

Para novedades, los clásicos...
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Papers/Loudspeakers-in-Vented-Boxes-Part-I.pdf
http://www.readresearch.co.uk/thiele-small_papers/thieles_vented_box_article_2.pdf
Interesante, sobre el final de la segunda parte, el método alternativo de medición en caja reflex...
Saludos
J


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches a todos, para todos aquellos que leen voy a continuar con la historia que para entenderla deberan remitirse al mensaje 621 y siguientes de este post. Bueno recibi y medi por fin mis leea bf12 reenconados por roberto y llevados a 24w, como no me gusto lo que medi realice 3 veces la medicion con distintos equipos, valores y componentes, medi los dos parlantes por separado y estos son los resultados. 

valores de ensayo    Vs 550 mv    Rs 10,5 ohm 

valores medidos     Qms 22,438    Qes 3,52978   Qts 3,0499  Vas 736104,55 cm3 (736 litros) 

Lamentablemente y por mas que no di el brazo a torcer y reconfirme dos veces mas las mediciones me dan dentro del mismo rango con un error maximo de un 14%.
Realmente espero sus comentarios de lo que sea para ver si en algo meti la pata o bien asi quedan luego de reenconarlos y cambiarles las bobinas.  
Por otro lado mañana lo voy a ir a ver a roberto para comentarle esto a ver que opina el.
Ya el Qms da altisimo (quizas por haber cambiado el ala de celulosa por una mas blanda y de tela) y evidentemente con un iman chico al haber aumentado el n° de espiras de la bobina el Qes deberia aumentar pero no tannnnnto... , con estos valores eviedente que no es de esperar un buen Qts. 
Con toda mi tristeza, espero algun comentario. gracias.


----------



## JorgeJ

Y Re y Fs? que dan?
Un BXL tan bajo... se desmagnetizó el imán?


----------



## sergio rossi

Disculpas me olvide del Re 5.4ohm y Fs 38.5hz.


----------



## JorgeJ

Mmm no digo que no pueda ser, pero el valor del Q mecánico  me parece insólitamente elevado
y esa suspensión tan blanda (+ de 1.8mm/N)... No se puede usar ni en open back, ni en cajas sintonizadas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Oooppssss!!!! Que feo!!!!!
El problema principal está en el Qes, aunque el Qms es gigantesco. Yo que vos, me voy a ver a ese hombre y que cambie el desastre que ha hecho. Esos parámetros no son ni parecidos a los Leea originales que yo he medido (...y que no poseo ).
Los Leea estaban diseñados para cajas bass-reflex y el Vas que te ha dado es para una caja sellada tipo suspensión-acústica.
En pocas palabras...te ha dado un parlante que no es ni siquiera parecido a lo que le has llevado...ni por lejos se parece...

Espero que tengas suerte en tu reclamo...


----------



## aldococoliso

Hola a todos!!! Tengo los subwoofer 1050 bf  y los medios 650 rm . También tenía unos twitter pero se me rompieron, me estoy armando una caja de tres vías la cual tiene estas mediadas 56 x 36 x 24,5, proyecto q*UE* había empezado mi viejo pero no lo pudo terminar y bueno quería finalizarlo.
en el manual del subwoofer aparece la medida de la caja 56 x 30 x 21 la cual se asemeja a la q*UE* poseo, y haciendo cálculos si le saco 16 cm me quedaría el mismo litraje que figura en el manual pero no sé si esto al acortar altura afecta al túnel de sintonía.
Tenía pensado sacarle  18 cm (2 más que los que necesitaría para igualar el litraje del manual del subwoofer) para que me entre el medio, pero este no sé cómo funcionara en vacío con 16,47 litros. Y el twitter no sé qué hacer.
Como me recomendarías que haga la caja??
Desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Buenas tardes, Si EZ en realidad tus palabras son correctas, ademas uno de los parlantes cuando le daba unos 5/6w de potencia empezaba a golpetear,  como por suerte estoy a unas 15 cuadras me puse los parlantes bajo el brazo y medidas y me fui a verlo a Roberto.  Bueno me atendio de diez. el Qts alto es logico por ser de suspension acustica muy blanda, el tema del Qes tan alto puede radicar en que me los armo por error con bobinas de un RE (rango extendido) por lo tanto esto es logico y a su ves cierra el echo de que con poca potencia la bobina se salga de su recorrido (como me explico la bobina de un rango extendido es mucho menor en altura que la de un woofer, esto es por la excursion que realiza el cono del parlante, si esta es mayor que la altura de la bobina esta se sale del recorrido del iman y golpea),  francamente no creo que me este mintiendo, es una persona muy responsable (el error lo cometio dado a que en el cuaderno en el que el anota las reparaciones en la misma posicion pero pagina de por medio, habia otra reparacion de un tal  sergio  de dos RE 10-12 con lo cual tambien metio la pata) gajes del ''despelotado'', accedio de inmediato a desarmarlos si realemnte son las bobinas cambiarlas y dejarme nuevamente el parlante para que lo mida, y si no me convence retocar la parte necesaria para dejarlo como quiera, cosa que no me gusta dado a que no tengo en mi poder los parametros de ninguno de estos parlantes ni ningun otro original para medirlo, asi que si alguien tiene algun dato o algun parlante para efectuar la medicion gracias de antemano.  un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio:
Te paso los parámetros de un Leea que yo medí. Es de 12" pero no sé el modelo por que le habían arrancado la etiqueta de atrás a uno de ellos, y al otro le habían quitado la tapa trasera por completo. Si te sirven de algo...suerte!

​


----------



## distribuidor

Hola gente nesecito una ayuda consegui un par de parlantes leea 151c que son los mismos que los 222c que publique hace un tiempor pero en 12" el tema es que no tengo las cajas y no se que volumen llevan, para que se den una idea los 222c que son de 15 tienen un volumen en caja infinita de 179 litros, alguien me podra ayudar a saber que volumen iria en 12" tambien en una caja infinita? gracias


----------



## emmanueldj

pregunta...el leea 1222xe de 35w venian en 20w? y perdonen la ignorancia, estos parlantes leea no se bancan un amplificador de los de hoy en dia?? osea de 100,200,300,400,etc rms???a lo que voy es que uno chino tira mas que estos leea? sin hablar de fidelidad...


----------



## Cacho

Hay (y hubo) Leeas que soportan más y menos potencia.

El parámetro más inútil y tonto para medir la calidad de un parlante es el más usado: La potencia.
Un parlante chino podrá soportar 100W contra los 25 de un Leea, pero te aseguro que el Leea con 15W suena igual o más fuerte que el chino con 100W. Y ni hablar de la fidelidad del sonido.
Al fin que escuchar música "fuerte" es una moda que simplemente atrofia los oídos, por más que me vengan con lo contrario.

Y hay Leeas que soportan algun par de cientos de Watt.

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Como se pegan las nuevas ondas, porque suene fuerte es bueno. Asi es como desde las grabaciones de audio han aumentado tanto su nivel para que suenen fuerte, a sapienzas de recortar todos los sonidos, hasta hacer el argumento de que sin potencia no hay sonido. Es una trizteza total tener que escuchar esto y no es que soy nostalgico y que lo viejo era mejor que lo de ahora, soy fanatico de las nuevas tecnologias y de lo bueno que traen aparejadas, pero siempre que superen a las anteriores o se usen con ese fin. Lamentable, rotura de timpanos en vez de gozo con el sonido. un abrazo.


----------



## emmanueldj

hola de nuevo...no es que busque mas potencia en ves de fidelidad.si no que yo escuche y vi leeas de 12,15,18 pulgadas para pasar musica.y la verdad es que me encantaron.pero como no se mucho de esta marca, preguntaba.estos parlantes 12 pulgadas 1222xe dicen 35w.pero por el iman que tienen, era la duda del wattage real que soportaban.si alguno sabe de algun modelo para pasar musica en 12 y 15 pulgadas, me gustaria que me den la data.desde ya gracias...


----------



## jorgefer

emmanueldj:

Los 1222 son de 35W, el hecho de que aparenten "por el imán" ser de mayor potencia es la causa de que incontables unidades de este modelos han sido quemadas al conectarlas a equipos transistorizados de alta potencia. Es una de las jugosas fuentes de ingresos de los reparadores.

Tenes la linea 150BE de 150W con los modelos de 8, 10, 12 y 15".

También las líneas de 250, 300, 400 y 600W, en 12, 15 y 18"

En este mismo tópico hay una tabla de esos modelos de la linea profesional, fijate.

A propósito de la potencia máxima, es de interés aclarar que nada tiene que ver el tamaño del imán, sino las características, diámetro y pista de la bobina y el diseño de todo el sistema móvil. Por supuesto, si la bobina es muy grande requiere de un imán grande, pero no es cierto que un imán grande vaya siempre acompañado por una bobina grande o de alta potencia.

Las bobinas de los 1222 son muy antiguas, eran bastante frágiles como todas las de su época, pero eran livianas y por eso el parlante respondía muy bien en agudos, a pesar de ser de alambre redondo de cobre. Toda la línea profesional última tenía bobinas de cinta de aluminio, o de cinta de cobre en el caso de los woofers de 600W. Y, claro, magnetos poderosos que les daban a todos lo modelos excelente rendimiento.


----------



## emmanueldj

cuanto puede valer unos parlantes leea 1222xe en el mercado? originales yo reparados...


----------



## POLI

emmanueldj dijo:


> cuanto puede valer unos parlantes leea 1222xe en el mercado? originales yo reparados...



  No le podes poner precioporque depende de la originalidad del mismo , No te van a servir unos 1222xe para pasar musica cada parlante fue diseñado para un fin , los 1222xe buscaban calidad de audio con mucha sensibilidad cuando los equipos tenian pocas potencia asi se lograron excelentes parlantes con los cuales con baja potencia lograbas buen spl y una banda pasante ms que aceptable.
  Si leyeras el post desde el principio verias la dieversidad de modelos que hay y sus aplicaciones como bien te recomendo JorgeFer , busca en la linea profesional que ahi vas a encontrar lo que neceistas ,por mi experiencia en parlantes LEEA tengo
15" 300BF , 15 160BF , 15"150BE , 12 300BF , 12 150BE , (esto es en linea Profesional) 
Linea hogar o hi-fi 
 1222XE , COX 152B (lo mejor hasta ahora).

Los que a mi mas me gustan para pasar musica son te los pongo en orden:

1 15" 300bf -impresionante desempeño en todos lados - pero con buenas cajas pesan 
                  uno y la mitad de otro por el terrible magneto y campana.

2 15" 150be- Baja un poquito mas en frecuencia que el 300 suena muy lindo pero no             tan duro como el 300         

3 12" 150be- Hermoso buenos bajos medios muy nitidos con dos de esas en fiesta chica vas                a cag de risa y suenan hermoso respuesta en graves muy similar al 300 pero con mejores medios y agudos , con un volumen de caja inferior , por supuesto menor spl en graves por ser un 12" en vez de 15"

4 12 " 300 - Es un tracktor le das masa y masa y responde como loco pero tiene la frecuencia mas alta de resonancia de todos estos y los graves no son tan profundos como  es los anteriores ojo , son un caño mal  ,pero a la hora de elegir ... 

5 15 160BF - Frecuencia de resonancia mas baja que los 15" 300 pero al ser una linea viejita son con menor sensibilidad que los anteriores y para mi gusto distorciona mas que los otros en frecuencias medias ya que fue pensado exclusivamente como woofer.

  Espero  te sea util , los 1222xe sacatelos de la cabeza si es para pasar muscica , ademas no son de bobina ventilada y eso es lo que necesitas.


----------



## POLI

Cacho dijo:


> Hay (y hubo) Leeas que soportan más y menos potencia.
> 
> El parámetro más inútil y tonto para medir la calidad de un parlante es el más usado: La potencia.
> Un parlante chino podrá soportar 100W contra los 25 de un Leea, pero te aseguro que el Leea con 15W suena igual o más fuerte que el chino con 100W. Y ni hablar de la fidelidad del sonido.
> Al fin que escuchar música "fuerte" es una moda que simplemente atrofia los oídos, por más que me vengan con lo contrario.
> 
> Y hay Leeas que soportan algun par de cientos de Watt.
> 
> Saludos



 Cacho te  apruebo  99,9 % en todo lo que decis el  0,1% es exclusivamente para ciertos sonidos que escuche de boliches (contados con los dedos de una mano)en los que tenes un buen sistema calibrado como debe ser siguiendo normas basicas de la acustica y en los que tenes unos graves que hacen temblar los pisos y las paredes bien compensados con los medios y agudos , pero paradojicamente si pasas cerca de las cajas de graves casi ni las sentis , hay que escuchar un sonido de esos , se te pone la piel de gallina , te aclaro que practicamente no encontras , por lo gerenal son un despelote y ya se que no es alta fidelidad pero igual tiene un no se que cuando lo descubra se los digo...


----------



## lu6kcl

Hola muchachos:
Leyendo un poco los comentarios recorde cuando era adolescente y trabajaba en un comercio de repuestos para electronica y ofreciamos 2 lineas de parlantes nacionales: LEEA y AUDIFIEL. Si bien es cierto, LEEA era considerado como "alta gama", AUDIFIEL no se quedaba atras con su linea bastante amplia.
Yo tuve la oportunidad de escuchar unos y otros y la verdad es que no tenian nada que envidiarle a los parlantes que venian del exterior (PIONEER principalmente). Estamos hablando de principios de los 80. Algunos recordaran los tweters 2001 y 2002 de LEEA, joyitas piezoelectricas que sonaban de la facha soreta y no costaban caro. No soy enfermo de las marcas pero me gustan las cosas de calidad. Los LEEA de la linea BF (baja frecuencia) tenian campana abierta de findicion de aluminio y el aro exterior del cono,de goma. Muchos lo compraban porque decian que tenian "suspension acustica"... cuando la "terminacion sonora" se la daba el baffle. AUDIFIEL tenia unos "modestos" 1230 RE, con campana de chapa toda perforada y cono con suspension del mismo material - carton - y si se los instalaba en el baffle correcto ( yo tengo 2 montados en gabinetes KARLSON "fato in casa") sonaban de forma asombrosa. Otra marca nacional, mas conocida por los amplificadores para "verduleros, carniceros... de los que vendian en carros, era UCOA. No tenian gran variedad pero llegue a escuchar unos 8 BF50w, con campana en fundicion en AL, cono de carton y aro del mismo material que ni les cuento.
Disculpen si fui extenso, soy nuevito en el foro...
Les mando un abrazo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas tardes lu6klc, me hiciste recordar los parlantes ucoa que justamente hoy nos queriamos acordar del nombre hablando con mi viejo, realmente no se que tan buenos eran pero me traen recuerdos de esa epoca pasada. Por otro lado te hago el comentario de que las cajas karlson si estan bien echas realzan el rendimiento del parlante de una forma increible, fijate que hay un post de estas cajas, tanto es asi que como vos decis hacen que esos audifiel (que a mi gusto eran muy inferiores a los leea) sonaran como parlantes de lujo.
Bueno gracias por tu comentario. un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

POLI dijo:


> Cacho te  apruebo  99,9 % en todo lo que decis...


Gracias. Es una buena nota, pero hasta el 100 no paro 


POLI dijo:


> ...pero paradojicamente si pasas cerca de las cajas de graves casi ni las sentis...


Sí que las sentís, pero más o menos al mismo volumen que las demás (las curvas de Fletcher-Munson se achatan bastante cuando subís los Fon).
He ahí el problema de los boliches "comunes". Prueban y calibran todo bajito y se le sube el volumen parejo a todo. Resultado: Una pelota incomprensible de graves y unos woofers que te tiran como jugando al bowling cuando les pasás cerca.
En uno bien calibrado no sólo va a estar tomada en cuenta esa diferencia (importante) entre las curvas, sino que van a haber considerado los rebotes de los graves, como para ponerlos más bajitos.


POLI dijo:


> tiene un no se que cuando lo descubra se los digo...


[Tono de Homero]
Balance... Se dice balance 
[/Tono de homero]
Resulta que escuchás toda la música, con graves, medios y agudos. Y la escuchás fuerte y decentemente bien. Eso es lo que te da cosa (porque no es lo que se suele escuchar )


Saludos

Saludos


----------



## bafflero

Que cosa rara de LEEA , nunca entendi por que motivo siempre se habla de parlantes y nunca de una extensa linea de microfonos , bocinas , bafles con trafos de linea para sistemas de los llamados "buscapersonas " los divisores de frecuencia pasivos que fabrico, Los drivers , el tw bala , el biradial. Fabricantes de parlantes nacionales habia muchos , pero microfonos creo que LEEA fue la unica empresa , ademas de la calidad y bariedad que lanzo al mercado , y sin embargo nadie los recuerda , mi humilde homenaje a los LE 83,85,88,89,90 y todos los demas que no recuerdo.


----------



## jorgefer

bafflero, si usas el buscador en este tema (colocando la palabra microfono en el casillero *Buscar en tema*), vas a encontrar algunas referencias a los micrófonos. Salteadas e incompletas, sí, pero tené en cuenta que este tema está dentro del rubro *Elementos de salida. *

Igual, creo que estaría bueno subir acá la data que se pueda disponer de los micrófonos y otros productos de Leea para mantener junta la información, a menos que Cacho tenga una mejor idea.

Cacho, a propósito, aprovecho para preguntar: hay manera de acceder a todos los archivos subidos en este tema? Digo, algo así como una "Biblioteca Leea" que se pueda consultar sin tener que recorrer todos los posts? Un índice? Porque me resulta difícil saber si una info ya está subida, y veo que hay cosas que se subieron dos y tres veces.


----------



## Cacho

jorgefer dijo:


> a propósito, aprovecho para preguntar: hay manera de acceder a todos los archivos subidos en este tema?


Sí, la hay. Click en el iconito del círculo rojo y te abre una ventanita con todos los adjuntos del tema.
​

Por lo de los micrófonos, más que acá deberían ir a "Historia del Audio en Argentina". En este tema se podría considerar (sólo si lo viéramos con malos ojos) como offtopic.

Saludos


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Cacho, fantástico!!!
> 
> Al ver el índice queda evidenciada la necesidad de nombrar criteriosamente a los archivos, ya que la mayoría no se sabe qué contienen y hay que abrirlos para enterarse.



 Yo lo tenia pensado tambien, hacer tipo biblioteca con todos lo que hemos podido recolectar con la ayuda de todos porque vengo siguiendo este post desde el principio pero aveces me costaba encontrar cierta informacion .
   Encontre la hoja original de datos del 1222xe y no la subi porque  no recordaba si alguien ya lo habia hecho antes.
JorgeFer , tengo unos 1050 extraidos de unas cajas doble 10" on 2001 y 2002 (las que estaban forrdas en cuerina negra) que en el perimetro del iman tienen escrito algo como prototipo simil ... con difragma  ... me intriga si es tu letra .



Cacho dijo:


> [Tono de Homero]
> Balance... Se dice balance


  Esa es la palabra que buscaba , con respecto a las curvas de audicion , si , depues de leer muchos articulos y libros de audio dije , ahhh !!! para esto es el loudness , cuantas veces lo aplicaba de mas chico en froma intuitiva  y no sabia por que era...


----------



## Cacho

@Poli: Sí, la sicoacústica mal comprendida es peor que no comprenderla para nada. El ejemplo típico está en los boliches. Cuando algo de eso te hace click (como lo del loudness) te resulta algo tan evidente que te cuesta entender cómo es que alguien no lo entiende... Pero es así siempre.

@Jorge: Es una buena intención de deseo la tuya, pero de difícil concreción. Si ni siquiera hacemos esto de renombrar los archivos en nuestras máquinas... Y si estiramos un poco más el razonamiento, la posición puede verse como "colaborá con lo que quieras, pero seguí estas normas o no lo hagas".
Sé que lo último suena a una estupidez (y lo es) pero he leído cada cosas a esta altura...

En fin, simplemente habrá que predicar un poco con ejemplo y dichos, es lento y trabajoso, pero funciona.

Saludos


----------



## aldococoliso

josesoft dijo:
			
		

> Hola! consulta... alguien que me pueda pasr una copia de la hoja de datos de los LEEA 1050-bf quiero hacer un subwoofer activo y quiero hacer bien la caja gracias!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> me pasarias los datos??? originales gracias!!!



Ver el archivo adjunto 19730

Ver el archivo adjunto 19729

Te dejo las imagenes que aporto juan jose, un fenomeno!!
Saludos y suerte en el proyecto.


----------



## subsounds

Bueno gente...que decir en este foro que ya no se haya dicho???
Y sin embargo me agarran ganas de escribir 40 paginas mas!
Jorgefer, solo quiero decirte que me registre en el foro para leer la <<biografia>> que has escrito. Hacia mucho tiempo que no dejaba de lado trabajo, esparcimiento y otro tipo de actividades, para sentarme a leer algo tan rico en esta internet cada vez mas bastardeada.
Y cuando uno encuentra algo tan valioso, tiene que decirlo. MIL gracias.
Con respecto al tema del thread, tuve mi primer contacto con la marca Leea cuando era muy chico de la mano de un DJ que tenia 2 816 (año 1988 si no me falla la memoria, corrijan si no es verdad) de las cuales me queda el asombro del balance tonal de esas cajas (no recuerdo la parte de HIGHS) que recien pude percibir años mas tarde en sistemas de alta gama de marcas extranjeras.
Las vueltas de la vida me llevaron a dedicarme a mi a la musica y los primeros parlantes que busque, fueron obviamente Leea los cuales por una razon de costo en ese momento no pude adquirir. El ultimo sistema que tuve fue construido con parlantes DAS Audio, España...por alla en el 98, año en que la fabrica cerró.
Mil cosas se podran decir...aun hoy sigo viendo (y a veces cometiendo) injusticias contra la industria argentina por las cuales, al menos yo pido disculpas...y dentro del "mea culpa" tambien lo hago por la envidia sana de todos aquellos que tienen en sus OIDOS la gloria de la industria nacional.

Fue offtopic, pero tenia que decirlo =)

GRACIAS y saludos a todos los fanaticos!!!!!!


----------



## Pepeluí

Para el que lo necesite.


----------



## djuanje

ezavalla dijo:


> hola sergio:
> Te paso los parámetros de un leea que yo medí. Es de 12" pero no sé el modelo por que le habían arrancado la etiqueta de atrás a uno de ellos, y al otro le habían quitado la tapa trasera por completo. Si te sirven de algo...suerte!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 39003​



capo por lomenos pone una foto de los parlantes asi con mirarlos podemos desifrar cual es el modelo...  Grax. Saludoss!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djuanje dijo:


> capo por lomenos pone una foto de los parlantes asi con mirarlos podemos desifrar cual es el modelo



Si tuviera una foto la habría subido , pero:


No tengo ninguna foto, aunque tal vez pueda conseguir una del cono visto de frente.
Un parlante estaba sin la tapa trasera y al otro le habían arrancado mal la etiqueta y era imposible leer algo.
Un parlante estaba original (el que está medido y puesto en el subwoofer) y el otro estaba reenconado y medía como cualquier parlante chino ped****rro (con un Qts mayor que uno).
 En fin...si consigo algo, lo subo...


----------



## djuanje

jorgefer dijo:


> Recuperando información de un hard drive viejo encontré algunos valores de parámetros T-S que estaban en la base de datos del BoxPlot, un software que usé para simular gabinetes acústicos. Armé una planilla y se los paso para lo que pueda servir. Los datos fueron medidos en parlantes aislados, no son promedios, ni son oficiales.
> Vean la diferencia de comportamiento del woofer del antiguo COX223 con respecto a los demás, que son parlantes modernos (en los '90) para PA.
> Espero les sea útil.



    hola gente de nuevo... jeje.. bue con estos parametros q*UE* dejo el señor aca.. y segun el programa para calculos de cajas (win isd) mis resultados fueron una caja de volumen en 87 - 88 litros junto a 2 tubos de sintonia de 75mm de diametro y 60 mm de longitud. y segun las espesificaciones tecnicas leea la caja tiene que tener 117 litros con identicos tubos de sintonia. la pregunta ........ tan esperada....... a quien de estas dos entidades tecnicas le llevo el apunte....????!!!!! - pensaba hacerla como me salto el programa win isd ya que me seria un poco menos costosa la fabricacion pero lo mas importante menos caja que ocupe lugar en mi habitacion..! ahora no es problema hacer la otra que dice leea que es mas grande solo que ya me ocuparia mas lugar... pero en fin hago la mas adecuada a la fidelidad del mismo.. espero respuestas que puean asegurar mi desicion asi de una ves por todas escucho q*UE* tan bueno es este parlante...!!!! comento: desde q*UE* los compre los meti en una caja de combinado que tenia parlantes audiofield, sonaban espectaculares!!, y me calsaban bien para meterles los de 12" y asi fue.. suena copado pero se nota q*UE* le falta fidelidad..!! la caja tiene 47.5 litros interiores... jajajajajaja!!!! bueno espero algunas ayudas y saludos a todos!!!! exitos!!!



ezavalla dijo:


> si tuviera una foto la habría subido , pero:
> 
> 
> no tengo ninguna foto, aunque tal vez pueda conseguir una del cono visto de frente.
> un parlante estaba sin la tapa trasera y al otro le habían arrancado mal la etiqueta y era imposible leer algo.
> un parlante estaba original (el que está medido y puesto en el subwoofer) y el otro estaba reenconado y medía como cualquier parlante chino ped****rro (con un qts mayor que uno).
> en fin...si consigo algo, lo subo...




jajajaja buee no importa!! No te mates ya lo tendra alguien mas.. A todo esto segun tus mediciones los asercamientos estan a ser un be 150 justamente del q*UE* vengo siguiendolo para hacer mis cajas.. Pero comparado a otras mediciones de otro pibe tu vas es muy bajo y no coincide con el be ni el bf q*UE* son los mas pesados... O se equiboco el otro q*UE* t*A*mb*IÉN* dejo aca parametros de varios leea o vos te equibocaste, no sabria pensar cual de los 2 ya q*UE* mucha experiencia q*UE* digamos no tengo en ese campo de calculos...  Veamos si alguien se fija y hace comparaciones..


----------



## POLI

djuanje :
              Sin lugar a dudas le doy los 117 litros que recomienda LEEA yo tengo el mismo parlante funcionando en cajas de 65 litros que me habian quedado de otros bafles y suanan muy bien me imagino que en unas de 117 y con las medidas originales de LEEA con sus correspondientes tubos de sintonia van a sonar impresionantes , si la haces de menos te vas a quedar con la intriga de como hubieran sonado en cajas mas grandes con las medias recomentadas por LEEA , dale bola a eso que por algo las recomindan no hacian nada al azar , hace las cajas de 117 litros que te aseguro que no te vas a arrepentir el parlante tiene un excelente desempeño asi que a esmerarse en la construccion que suenan hermoso esos parlantes, estan originales no ?? fijate si el cono es con aros y del lado de atras tiene letras blancas.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenos dias djuanje, con el winisd podes ver la curva de respuesta de la caja de 117 lts. modifica ese valor y fijate que diferencia tenes en la curva, si queres postea ambos graficos y lo charlamos. fijate tambien al variar el volumentambien vas tener que variar los port de sintonia (o sea variar la fs de sintonia para bajar o subir la curva de respuesta). cualquier duda consulta. un saludo.


----------



## djuanje

POLI dijo:


> djuanje :
> Sin lugar a dudas le doy los 117 litros que recomienda LEEA yo tengo el mismo parlante funcionando en cajas de 65 litros que me habian quedado de otros bafles y suanan muy bien me imagino que en unas de 117 y con las medidas originales de LEEA con sus correspondientes tubos de sintonia van a sonar impresionantes , si la haces de menos te vas a quedar con la intriga de como hubieran sonado en cajas mas grandes con las medias recomentadas por LEEA , dale bola a eso que por algo las recomindan no hacian nada al azar , hace las cajas de 117 litros que te aseguro que no te vas a arrepentir el parlante tiene un excelente desempeño asi que a esmerarse en la construccion que suenan hermoso esos parlantes, estan originales no ?? fijate si el cono es con aros y del lado de atras tiene letras blancas.




Huuuuffffffff....... 117 litros es mucho!! jajaja no me quiero imaginar donde van a entrar!!! bueno seguro debe ser la mejor opcion!! ya voy a hacer lo q*UE* me dijo sergio (si es q*UE* me sale) t*A*mb*IÉN* de ver las curvas de ambos litros en el win isd.... Poli: un abrazo grande y gra*CIAS* por tu recomendacion!!!

q*UE* parlante j*****do este 12" be.. pide una caja de 117 litros!! mas grande q*UE* los de 15" !! que para esos piden 94 litros... q*UE* locura.. bue me parece q*UE* hay q*UE* esforsarce por los 117 litros jaja.. saludoss..



sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenos dias djuanje, con el winisd podes ver la curva de respuesta de la caja de 117 lts. modifica ese valor y fijate que diferencia tenes en la curva, si queres postea ambos graficos y lo charlamos. fijate tambien al variar el volumentambien vas tener que variar los port de sintonia (o sea variar la fs de sintonia para bajar o subir la curva de respuesta). cualquier duda consulta. un saludo.



Sergio: muy buena tu acotacion.. te comento hace poco lo empece a utilizar al programa y por ende voy a ver si le encuentro la vuelta para hacer lo q*UE* me dijiste y asi posteo los resultados.. si no te tengo la lamentable noticia que me lo vas a tener q*UE* hacer vos y yo te paso los parametros q*UE* use para el parlante.. jajaja... bue si no es mucha molesta obvio!! gra*CIAS* por tu comentario y estaremos en contacto junto t*A*mb*IÉN* a poli.. saludos y exitos!!!

*A*ca dejo las fotos de los parlantes.. los compre usados y no se si fueron reparados... para mi *POR*q*UE* en el carton del lado de atras estan las letras blancas como me preguntaste poli.. y t*A*mb*IÉN* dejo otras fotos para ver que deducen ustedes si es q*UE* fueron reparados.. saludos..

ya les deje las fotos de los parlantes... ahora les dejo fotos de unas cajas exponenciales q*UE* las saque de unas paginas donde decian q*UE* eran cajas leea... alguien sabra si realmente eran leea estas cajas... q*UE* yo sepa no recuerdo q*UE* la fabrica t*A*mb*IÉN *fabricara cajas... de serlo t*A*mb*IÉN* me gustaria hacer estas cajas *POR*q*UE* ya las tube en oportunidades anteriores y suenan muy muy bien... a ver que dicen.. saludos!!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola djuanje, por como estan a mi entender estan reparados, inclusive por la bornera que tienen.  Te convendria medir los parametros t/s antes que cualquier ensayo. Por otro lado con el winisd hace el calculo  siguiendo las indicaciones que te da, luego una vez finalizado, clicleas en la casilla de volumen y lo modificas a gusto, lo mismo luego en la casilla de frecuencia de sintonia y la modificas a gusto.  Pero te vuelvo a remarcar yo mediria primero los parlantes antes de todo,  si ya se que es mucho trabajo, pero es mejor que hacer las cosas al tuntun y terminar gastando un monton de plata sin sacarle el real valor a lo que terminaste... en vos esta la definicion. por otro lado si no tengo problema en ver tus calculos, luego te comento como subir el archivo del winisd para que lo mire directo.  un abrazo.


----------



## POLI

djuanje dijo:
			
		

> Gracias poli!!! y mira vos como fue tu experiencia  con las cajas exponenciales... a mi al contrario me fue.. por el año 97  me hice un par de 12" q*UE* las termine vendiendo al vecino del frente de  mi casa porque se canso de escuchar musica que yo ponia jajaja y le gustaba  el sonido.. a mi me dieron muy buen resultado y en graves se desempeño  muy bien! y capas sean como decis vos deven ser para sonido  exterior...


  No , no es que resultaran malas pero era en si unas cajas inferenales en tamaño en donde por el diseño se le da proridad al efecto exponencial cuando se podria dar mucho mas volumen para obtener frecuencias mucho mas bajas , osea yo si tengo cajas grandes son para graves , los rangos medios ya de por si por la fisica del sonido son direccionales mas o menos  segun el rango de frecuencia.
 No se ... a mi no me gustaban y no eran los parlantes porque probe con diferentes marcas y tipos de parlantes buenos con los que obtenia excelentes graves en cajas de 140 lts , calculando la camara que te quedaba por atras no se si llegaba a los 100 lts me parece que no , siempre hablando de un 15".


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches gente. Sin entrar en discucion y sin intension de generar ninguna polemica, Leea es Leea Audio city sera Audio city. Para hacer el calculo de un bafle y que las cosas te salgan mas o menos como Dios manda hay que conocer los parametros t\s del parlante para poder calcular el recinto acustico. El mas o menos te va a dar respuestas mas o menos. Una misma caja no tiene el mismo rendimiento para dos parlantes parecidos. Medir los parametros t\s de un parlante no es una tarea imposible. Para los que no saben ingles el traductor de google funciona muy bien y con un poco de voluntad es mas que suficiente para entender la traduccion. La unica manera que conozco de mejorar y hacer las cosas bien en cuestiones tecnicas es aprendiendo. Un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## jorgefer

Hola gente, me parece que tal vez pueda contribuir con un par de cosas. En primer lugar, no hay contradicciones en la solución de 117 litros para el 12/150BE. Si se tiran los parámetros en un software de diseño, se ve que ese tamaño de caja da una frecuencia de corte de 47 Hz con un pequeño ripple, en tanto que la solución de alineación da 52 Hz con 86 litros. Recuerdo que la caja de 117 litros salió de un pedido de un cliente y, como se comportó muy bien en la cámara y en la sala de escucha lo adoptamos, pero hay soluciones de menor tamaño de caja, con una frec de corte mayor, claro. No olvidemos que los parlantes de la linea profesional eran de Fsa bastante altas, y que para usarlos en audio hogar había que hacer algunas adaptaciones, y no siempre se lograba un resultado satisfactorio. Los parlantes para audio deben tener Fsa menores. LEEA no fabricó parlantes para audio en la última etapa. 

El Audio City 12BE150 es clon exacto del LEEA 12/150BE. Los parámetros que subí son los del Audio City.

Con respecto a las cajas exponenciales, permítanme decir que para mí fueron de los mejores diseños para sonido profesional, en las épocas en que había que arreglarse con poca potencia, por ejemplo con equipos valvulares. La caja exponencial consta de dos secciones independientes: el reflector de bajos y la bocina de carga frontal. La bocina toma buena parte del volumen del mueble, quedando para el reflector de bajos  un volumen no muy grande. Eso hace que la caja parezca poco rendidora en bajos si la comparamos con un bass reflex del tamaño total del mueble. 

Pero la bocina de carga frontal aumenta el rendimiento del parlante a partir de los 150Hz más o menos, con lo que se refuerzan los medios bajos y parece entonces que la caja pierde bajos, por enmascaramiento. Pero la verdad es que aumentan los medios en 3 ó 4 dB, y eso permite acoplar la caja a bocinas de medios con drivers de compresión que cubren el rango desde los 500 ó 1000Hz hacia arriba. Con un filtro o crossover bien diseñado, se obtiene un sistema de muy buen rendimiento y muy equilibrado, pudiendo darse un pequeño énfasis en medios que da mejor articulación a la palabra, suenan muy claras si están bien amortiguadas en la sección de baja frecuencia. Estas son las cajas 816 (para 15") y la 817 (para 2x15"). Cuando se requerían más bajos se podía usar la A7, que era similar a la 816 pero de mayor tamaño, con mucho mas litraje en el reflector de bajos. Eran para uso fijo, muy pesadas, por ejemplo en cines. En cambio la 816 se usaba en sonidos móviles (aunque para espaldas fuertes, jeje...) Todas estas cajas son diseños Altec. Se pueden adaptar a casi cualquier parlante modificando las ventanas del reflector de bajos.


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:


> El Audio City 12BE150 es clon exacto del LEEA 12/150BE. Los parámetros que subí son los del Audio City.
> 
> Con respecto a las cajas exponenciales, permítanme decir que para mí fueron de los mejores diseños para sonido profesional, en las épocas en que había que arreglarse con poca potencia, por ejemplo con equipos valvulares. La caja exponencial consta de dos secciones independientes: el reflector de bajos y la bocina de carga frontal. La bocina toma buena parte del volumen del mueble, quedando para el reflector de bajos  un volumen no muy grande. Eso hace que la caja parezca poco rendidora en bajos si la comparamos con un bass reflex del tamaño total del mueble.
> 
> Pero la bocina de carga frontal aumenta el rendimiento del parlante a partir de los 150Hz más o menos, con lo que se refuerzan los medios bajos y parece entonces que la caja pierde bajos, por enmascaramiento. Pero la verdad es que aument
> an los medios en 3 ó 4 dB, y eso permite acoplar la caja a bocinas de medios con drivers de compresión que cubren el rango desde los 500 ó 1000Hz hacia arriba. Con un filtro o crossover bien diseñado, se obtiene un sistema de muy buen rendimiento y muy equilibrado, pudiendo darse un pequeño énfasis en medios que da mejor articulación a la palabra, suenan muy claras si están bien amortiguadas en la sección de baja frecuencia. Estas son las cajas 816 (para 15") y la 817 (para 2x15"). Cuando se requerían más bajos se podía usar la A7, que era similar a la 816 pero de mayor tamaño, con mucho mas litraje en el reflector de bajos. Eran para uso fijo, muy pesadas, por ejemplo en cines. En cambio la 816 se usaba en sonidos móviles (aunque para espaldas fuertes, jeje...) Todas estas cajas son diseños Altec. Se pueden adaptar a casi cualquier parlante modificando las ventanas del reflector de bajos.



 Mas claro hechale agua , tengo un audio city 12" 150be y un leea 12" 150 be y suenan y miden (hasta donde medi) excatamente igual la idea considero que fue seguir en audio city con los productos que en LEEA dieron el mejor rendimiento.
  Con respecto a cajas exponenciales totalmente de acuerdo con jorgefer , mi falta de gusto por estas cajas justamente es porque refuerza arriba de los 150hz (como el bien lo explico)y yo por una cuestion de gusto personal busco frecuencias en torno de los 45 hz para graves. Saludos.
  Jorgefer :te tengo que mandar las fotos de las inscripciones en el magneto de los 10" 50 a ver si te resultan conocidas.


----------



## djuanje

hola, bueno vi que resulto grandes comentarios estas dudas mias... y grax por el apoyo de los conocimientos de cada uno. bueno con el tema de los parametros seguro en algun momento me los voy a estudiar bien y voy a experimentar para sacarlos por mi propia cuenta, pasa que entre la facu trabajo y discuciones de familia o la novia ja viste terminas cansado.. pero bueno ya se que el google anda muy bien traduciendo asique ya lo voy a hacer.. con el tema de las cajas por el momento ni bien pueda compro el material y me hago los 117 litros que tan famoso es por su respuesta gracias a que un cliente lo pidio asi y lo descubrieron... otra con respecto a las cajas exponenciales yo tube unas antes de 12" que las hice yo en mi taller y sonaban exelente muy muy buenos graves y arriba una claridad tremenda! ya las vendi hace como 4 años al vecino del frente de mi casa y cada ves que me cruzo le subo el volumen extrañandolas como suenan! pero ahora me voy a fabricar la comun bass reflex asi no me complico tanto... lo ultimo seria que me fije como me digieron en el programa winisd la respuesta con el grafico de cada litraje asi me saco las dudas y si lo hago subire las fotos de como fueron mis respuestas, luego le sacare fotos a mi proceso de elavoracion de los recintos asi les voy mostrando ya que tanto se esmeraron escribiendome... y viendo que van a ser tan grandes las cajas obvio que ahi mismo le pongo el tweter (yo siempre hice por separado las cajas de graves y las cajas para tweter o driver). tengo dos selenium st 302 y los divisores 2250 de 2 vias con corte de frecuencia en 4500 hz. saludos y gracias por todos sus aportes!!


----------



## jorgefer

POLI dijo:


> Mas claro hechale agua , tengo un audio city 12" 150be y un leea 12" 150 be y suenan y miden (hasta donde medi) excatamente igual la idea considero que fue seguir en audio city con los productos que en LEEA dieron el mejor rendimiento.
> Con respecto a cajas exponenciales totalmente de acuerdo con jorgefer , mi falta de gusto por estas cajas justamente es porque refuerza arriba de los 150hz (como el bien lo explico)y yo por una cuestion de gusto personal busco frecuencias en torno de los 45 hz para graves. Saludos.
> Jorgefer :te tengo que mandar las fotos de las inscripciones en el magneto de los 10" 50 a ver si te resultan conocidas.



Poli, un par de aclaraciones: la 816 tiene una sección bass-reflex de alrededor de 100 litros, suficiente para una frecuencia de corte de 40 Hz o por ahí, con un parlante adecuado. La bocina _no tiene nada que ver_ con el reflector de bajos, simplemente trabaja como una bocina exponencial amplificando las frecuencias que salen por el frente del parlante por arriba de 150Hz, que es la frecuencia de corte de esa bocina.

Por otro lado, Audiocity no existe más, todos los elementos con esa marca son anteriores a mayo 2004.


----------



## POLI

Jorge , si lo tengo claro el tema , las sensacion que daba al escuchar las cajas era justamente que faltaban los graves mas bajos y seria como bien decis porque realza las frecuencias por encima de 150hz cuando en realidad estaban pero con menor dB que otras frecuencias que el diseño de caja tiende a realzar , las probe en su momento son 15" 300bf  y 15" 160bf  , , ambos parlantes tambien en cajas de 140 lts aproximadamente y por una custion de gustos me quede con las de 140 lts pero no tengo dudas de lo que comentas con respecto al rendimiento de las cajas exponenciales. 
  Con respecto a lo de AudioCity , recuerdo haber entrado varias veces a la pagina que tenian en internet donde promocinaban una linea nueva con el cono medio bordo y ala de goma  , que no recuerdo si era para home o algo asi , seria mas tipo sub , finalmente cuando se me j*****o el cono de uno de los 160bf por una reja que se aplasto , mande mails varios llame y fui hasta allá y no hubo forma de que me atendieran la vecina me dijo  que hacia rato que no venia nadie no recuerdo si fue 2005 o 2006 , los p*tee un poquito Ja! ya que soy de La Plata y me fui hasta allá al ped*. Creo que la pagina seguia online todavia por eso me mande. 
 y Bue depues de mucho tiempo se me dio por llamar y logre dar con roberto que me explico un poco la historieta, ahi le lleve mis 12" 300bf  con cono fragilizado (lo tocabas y se rompia) y el me los dejo okm , tenias los conos y bobinas originales me mostro lo que le ponia me dio la opcion de cono RDM  , compare y me cerro todo , lo unico en lo que cambio es que le ponia bobina identica pero con former de fibra y no kapton que segun el aguantan 400W , mas que las de kapton que agunataban unos 300w , de todas maneras no me molesto ya que no soy poner mas de 200w rms a mis parlantes , con eso me suele alcanzar y sobrar y en caso de necesitar mayor sonido prefiero mas parlantes , en vez de mas potencia que se termina disipando en calor en la bobina y comprimiendo.
  Bueno saludos , me extendi mucho.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas noches a todos los foreros. Bien este fin de semana pasado estuve por Salta capital, y entre todo lo que recorri me lleve la sorpresa de mi vida, en la catedral salteña con que me pude encontrar, con que estaba sonorizada con parlantes leea, por lo que pude ver son viejitos pero se mantienen en buen estado y sonaban muy clarito, si bien los microfonos no eran leea supongo que en un principio tambien lo fueron. Adjunto fotos de las cajas y si alguien sabe la historia de quien encargo el trabajo y que fue lo que se coloco dentro de las cajas, equipo amplificador usado; bienvenido sera el comentario para leer y conocer mas de nuestra historia. un saludo a todos.


----------



## nicolas

hola que tal los vengo siguiendo hace bastante... la verdad que nunca me imagine que mi viejo tuviese razon... el era dj alla por los 70 y adquirio un amplificador Audinac PA-4000 es mono larga 100 W.... con 2 cajas Audinac 747 de 60 W.... como saben estas cajas traen parlantes leea... dejenme decirles que es increible el sonido de esas cajitas.... muy nitido por dios... al ver eso las repare y quedaron una joyita... mi viejo tambien despues de haber adquirido este equipo compro 2 parlantes leea mas, no se que modelo sera pero es el que trae la carcaza verde de antimonio supongo (lo lei aca) y es de 12 pulgadas rango extendido... lo que queria saber era la potencia de estos.... y ademas les comento que saque los leea de las cajas (audinac 747), atras decian con un sello en el iman 120130 BFAR... la verdad que no se que significa.... queria preguntarles que es eso... segun lei esos parlantes son los 1230 de 30 W pero si son de 30 W porque el audinac dice que son de 60 esas cajas... espero me ayuden... despues le sigo contando lo que tengo....


----------



## pandacba

30W es la potencia nominal, pero esos parlantes soportaban picos de hata 50-60W
Si dicen BF son de baja frecuencia ¿tienen el borde bien flexible? si es asi esos parlantes no pueden trabajar al aire o en cajas que no esten completamente selladas, porque son de un sistema que se llama suspensión acústica, y necesitan lo que se llama un bafle infinito(totalmente cerrado)


----------



## nicolas

si tienen un borde bien flexible.... si la caja es infinita..... te comento que los otros 2 que tengo son los 1222XE.... asique los voy a hacer reparar... me los repararan para que sigan siendo de rango extendido?? digo con el centro de aluminio.... amo esos parlantes.... la verdad que son muy buenos....


----------



## pandacba

Pedi que te los reparen para que sigan siendo Rango extendido, porque si te los quieren modificar chau, no tienen recorrido suficiente para otra cosa que no sea rango extendido(a la bobina me refiero) Tenes que buscar alguién que conosca ese tipo de parlantes para que te los deje bien.
Te aconsejo que andes un poco, veas y preguntes, alguna casa que este hace años, seguro que los conocen y saben como hacer el trabajo para dejartelos como en sus mejores dias...
Es más si la bobina esta buena no hace  falta cambiarla, si el cono es el que esta deteriorado por el tiempo solo debne cambiar eso y si el centro de aluminio esta en buenas condiciones es reutiilzable


----------



## nicolas

te comento lo que paso... estaba bueno el parlante... y lo probe con ampli que arme yo...la cuestion es que lo probe afuera sin caja... parece que le di mucho y bueno como la membrana estaba receca se rajo por todas partes... el centro de aluminio esta nuevo y la bobina creeria que tambien... el problema es que aca en mendoza no conozco a alguien que arregle parlantes bien... ese es el tema y en bs as hay pero tendria que enviarlos y seria muy costoso :S


----------



## pandacba

Tengo un amigo en mendoza, voy a preguntarle si conoce a alguién recomendable.
Aqui en Córdoba consozco 2- Uno es una casa que vendia y aún tiene algunos LEEA y a su ves reparaban, y otro es un Señor, que trabaja muy bien, que te dice la justa y si solo es el cono, el cono te cambia solamente. podria preguntarle y te digo para que tengas una idea y empieces el ahorro.
En otra casa he visto que aún tienen varios LEEA en caja original


----------



## pandacba

Bueno me pongo en contacto y cuanto tenga noticias te aviso, para los dos que si la memoria no me es infel eran de 35W RMS por lo que podrias adoptar un ampli de 25W o un esquema de 40W limitando la exitación para que no pase de 35W

Tu papá debe recordar los circuitos Fapesa de 25 y 40W de aquellos años al igual que los RCA de 25 y 40W de la misma épco(tambien los texas de 15 y 35W) Todos ellos de una calidad notable muy adecuados a tus parlantes, es decir es juntar los mejores exponentes de una epoca dorada del audio argentino, donde los componentes para realzar esos equipos se fabricaban integramente en la la argentina, todo todo, resistencias, condensadores, transistores, potenciometros, te comento que me he encontrado con muchos chicos jóvenes que encuentran en los desvanes familiares equipos de aquellos años que quedaron guardados, que fueron de sus padres y o de sus abuelos o de algún pariente, y se sorprenden por la calidad del sonido y se entusiasman al igual que tu....

Hoy se pueden utilizar en la salida transistores muy buenos con lo que te aseguras un sonido de calidad impecable, son de rango extendido necesitarias un buen tweter para ellos, me voy a fijar si tengo en algún lado los bafles que lea proponia para esos parlantes. me fjio el material que te digo y lo subo, para luego ver por cual te decides y te ayudamos a que lo construyas y lo pruebes


----------



## nicolas

dale dale.... imaginate que en un momento pense en venderlos... jajajaja ahora ni loco... espero tener buenas noticias.... el ampli que usaba mi papa era un audinac PA-4000 de 100 W mono... pero movia varias cajas... por eso no sufrian estos parlantes....












 caja






[/url][/IMG]

ahi les dejo unas fotos de lo que tengo... ahi se ve el 1222 que tengo afuera con el cono rajado... tambien se ven las 2 cajas audinac y el ampli de 100W


----------



## danielfer23

No soy dueño de la verdad. Pero esos no paresen originales todo los que vi disen leea estampado en el copo y un agujero donde se ventila después en la tarde subo fotos pero creo que están subidas más atrás de los míos


----------



## pandacba

Esos  bables rango medio de 6" por dentro se ve que esta en una campana metálica dos tweeter's y crosover ajustable es decir un autentico 3 vias 
Cuidalos!!! eso es parte de la era de oro del audio en la Argentina, fijate en los otros el tamaño del imán y el tamaño de la campana y comaralo con otros que se venden hoy en dia



danielfer23 dijo:


> No soy dueño de la verdad. Pero esos no paresen originales todo los que vi disen leea estampado en el copo y un agujero donde se ventila después en la tarde subo fotos pero creo que están subidas más atrás de los míos



Donde se ventila que cosa?


----------



## danielfer23

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-leea-industria-argentina-15806/index33.html#post326002_ no los miro mas por los extraño


----------



## pandacba

Como veras, el parlante que tu muestras la campana es negra, esta es verde y habia alguna diferencia entre los de 25 y 35W, pertencesn a distintos años de fabricación incluso en los primeros tenian un domo pequeño pero más tarde le incorporaron un domo más grande
Por algún lado tengo toda la linea de Leea, incluso llegua a tener el divisor de frecuencia para 2 y tres vias hasta 100W incluido el esquema de los bables mostrados.....

Porque llorar ahora si la desición de venderlos fue tuya.... fijate en mercdo libre siempre aparecen ofertas de esos y otros más grosos


----------



## djuanje

danielfer23 dijo:


> No soy dueño de la verdad. Pero esos no paresen originales todo los que vi disen leea estampado en el copo y un agujero donde se ventila después en la tarde subo fotos pero creo que están subidas más atrás de los míos



Daniel: Esos parlantes son leea originales!! lamentablemente te falto conocer ese modelo.. yo tengo los mismos que los regalo un viejo dj de 55 años, y no solo tiene esos si no tambien modelos mas nuevos. Son leea 100%
Y el pupo del parlante que tiene q*UE* tener gravado leea junto a su abertura de refrigeracio0n para el cono, este no lo tiene, porque seguro paso por una reparacion y buee quedo asi... ja.


----------



## danielfer23

yo vi modelos antiguos y mas nuevos y todos tenian estos copos:
puede que este equibocado pero lo mas probable es que si te los regalo un dj los aya reparado antes. estaria bueno que jorgefer aclare un poco la situacion.
las campanas son originales pero una ves reparados ya no es lo mismo. te los digo por experiencia propia.


----------



## pandacba

Danielfer los que vos mostran tienen el cono difusor más grande, y el rayado del cono no es completo.
Loa originales tenian un cono difusor chico, y el razyado era completo, según se fe en folletos originales de Leea, el que vos motras no es asi el difusor solo deja ver un pedacito de los bordes y los lean no tenian un difusor tan grande.

Y que no quedan igual todo depende quien los repare, y con que materiales. y por sobre todo la experiencia y conociemiento que tenga.


----------



## jorgefer

danielfer23 dijo:


> yo vi modelos antiguos y mas nuevos y todos tenian estos copos:
> puede que este equibocado pero lo mas probable es que si te los regalo un dj los aya reparado antes. estaria bueno que jorgefer aclare un poco la situacion.
> las campanas son originales pero una ves reparados ya no es lo mismo. te los digo por experiencia propia.



*Daniel*, estas en lo cierto. El parlante que muestra *nicolas* boca arriba tal vez tenga el cono original, pero el difusor y el copo no lo son.

*pandacba*, esta foto de Danielfer confunde un poco, yo tambien me confundi al principio, porque esta tomada muy de cerca y practicamente no se ve el cono, solamente el difusor y el copo. El difusor es el carton amarronado que rodea al domo, parece plano porque esta visto de frente, pero es un conito de unos 9 o 10 cm de diametro (el copo es de 5 cm). Los aros que se alcanzan a ver son los primeros del cono, los centrales
Se ve el agujero de ventilacion, es la parte central oscura en el domo de aluminio. En realidad es un agujero hecho en el aluminio y por detras tiene pegada una tela muy fina que permite pasar el aire pero retiene el polvo. El objetivo es que se ventile la bobina pero sin dejar entrar particulas extrañas. Este tipo de copos o domos ventilados se uso tambien en algunos woofers, creo que el 15/160BF o alguno de esos lo tenia, aunque eran de carton.

Bueno, que tengan un buen año, muchas felicidades para todos!


----------



## jorgefer

ivan666 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, en la pagina 35 encontre los planos para los 8-150 be, son las misma medidas para los 825bf y los 812be en caso de que no sean las mismas medidas, alguien tiene las medidas recomendadas
> 
> gracias



No existen parametros "oficiales" del 822BF, aunque alguna vez vi una caja Leea para el mismo, supongo que en el folleto del 822. Alguien lo tiene?  No sirven para ese parlante los datos de los demas que citaste. Si no, tendrias que medir los parametros y diseñar tu caja.


----------



## djmartin86

Yo tengo la experiencia de conocer 2 leea de 12 con 2 bocinitas piezoelectricas leea tambien ...
Realmente no parecian piezoelectricas ... sonaban terrible!!!!!! ,,,, me enamore , yo me acuerdo que tenia 2 cajas de 15 con driver y tiraban mas esas leas de 12 " .... me encantaria que existiera una buena fabrica de parlantes que la rompa !!!!!! un verdadero bajon .
Muy bueno el video!!!!!


----------



## mdbarbachuk

Estimados me presento. Me llamo Marcelo. Soy un aficionado al audio y en este momento vivo en Resistencia Chaco. Estoy siguiendo el foro desde hace un par de meses, siempre fui conciente de la calidad de los parlantes Leea, los eh probado con resultados que me sorprendieron. Adjunto unas fotos de una joya de la industria nacional, un 12a-826-ge propio, intente hacer incapie en las códigos y numeraciones, para determinar los orígenes de los componentes, por último pueden ver la fecha en el magneto, días antes del golpe que dio origen al neoliberalismo que nos fundió. Jorgefer, poli, cruz, otros, muchas gracias por el material y la historia que subieron, ojala alguna vez este hito de la industria nacional vuelva. Saludos.


----------



## jorgefer

Marcelo, por favor contá cómo tenés ese ejemplar en tan increíble estado!

Yo había subido la hoja del 825, pero había trabajado en mis comienzos de armador de equipos con el que tiene el domo de aluminio rojo, ahora caigo que era el 826!

Las diferencias parecen ser la campana y el domo rojo. Increíbles parlantes y... muy caros! Terrible magneto de alnico... Excedían por mucho lo que hoy se considera un buen parlante para guitarra.

Sobre lo de que Leea vuelva, no nos hagamos ilusiones, ya los dueños no están con nosotros. Para que vuelva solamente la marca, tal vez sea mejor que quede así. Alguien dijo que _el pasado es el material con el que se construye el futuro_, esperemos que así sea, y pronto.


----------



## mdbarbachuk

Jorgefer, estos parlantes los tenia un amigo que armaba cajas, amplificadores valvulares y hasta televisores. Me los paso a un precio figurativo, por no decir que me los regalo, lo mejor es que tenía el par, asi que voy armar una caja 2x12". Tengo en vista otros parlantes que voy a ir recuperando y subiendo fotos y si se puede la hoja técnica. Un amigo tiene varias campanas, estamos pensando en la posibilad de mandar a reparar a Bs.As., entre esas campanas esta una de los famosos Jahro de 13" de Alnico con la bobina intacta.

Aprovecho y subo la hoja técnica del E-1012-RE/AR. En la semana quizas consiga las hojas de datos del 124-BF, 1222-XE y del 1232-RE-AR.

Aparte me gustaría que me comentes si es que sabes algo de los Ucoa RX12 Plus, del 12110 VR.

"Alguien dijo que el pasado es el material con el que se construye el futuro, esperemos que así sea, y pronto."

Ojalá, así sea!

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Jorje te comento que aca hay una casa que en su momento trabajo toda la linea LEEA y UCOA  quien también lograron sacar un muy buen parlante para guitarra, ellos erraron al poner al principio campanas de chapa y si bien eran de gran espesor no sonaban igual que las útlimas que hicieron fundidas all lograron muy buen sonido y eran de color amarillo  como esta.

En esta casa vi la vez pasada un par de cajas sin habrir tal como la entregaba LEEA, y tenia otra habiesrta muy cuidadosamente guardada, y no lo podia creer, el palante esta como si recien lo hubiera traido el tranporte de fábrica, tenia un nylon Silicgel muy bien conservado!!!! 

y estos como vos de decis superan largamente a los parlante que que vienen de fuera para guitarra, lo recuerdo por un lio que se armo con un combo Marshall valvular, el tipo habia llevado el parlante a reparar y no se si se lo extropearon pero para mi no era el original ya que he visto muchos Marshall y este se parecia pero no era igual aparte un asco como sonaba y compramos no me acuerdo si esque que posteron o el que vos mencionas para ponerselo y el tipo puso el grito en el cielo que no que que porqueria le habimos pusto, mietras el discutia con el dueño uno de los que vino con el enchufo la viola y mepezo a tocar, el que estaba a los gritos se cayo, se enmudecio, tenia los ojso exorbitados, no podia creer que eso sonara asi y el ylos compañeros dijeron suena mejor que el que tenia original, y cuando se enteraron que era Industria Argentina, no lo podian creer, no, no eran argentinos, no podian creer que aqui se fabricara algo asi, se que antes de irse estando ya en buenso aires se compraron varios y se llevaron, un producto nacional, que no era copia ni bajo licencia de nadie, que como se ve en la goma en muchso detalles tenia patentes propias y estaba a la par de los mejores productos del mundo y yo puedo afirmar, que he tenido la oportunidad de escuchar una buena cantidad de equipos de altal gama, que muchos de los modelos no estaban a la par, eran líderees en su renglón..............


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Solo para compartir con todos ustedes mi contento al haber "recuperado" a mis 2 hijos 
La foto es de solo uno de ellos, pero ambos son igualitos.
Alguna sugerencia con respecto a la caja mejor que la sugerida por LEEA? No me importa para nada el tamaño, solo que suene lo mejor posible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> *Alguna sugerencia con respecto a la caja mejor que la sugerida por LEEA?* No me importa para nada el tamaño, solo que suene lo mejor posible.


Y....vas a tener que medir los parámetros T/S...y ahí ya podés comparar si la de Leea es buena o vos podés mejorar algo


----------



## mdbarbachuk

Estimados. Subo las hojas de datos que conseguí hasta el momento. Están agrupadas en dos archivos comprimidos en formato .rar. Uno para los parlantes Leea y otro para los Ucoa. Contienen imágenes en alta resolución.

Contenido archivo leea.rar
12A826GE   1232REAR   E1012REAR   WOOFERS1   WOOFERS2

Contenido archivo ucoa.rar
Toda la linea de alta fidelidad disponible en el año 1983.

Espero les sirva.

En algún tiempo libre realizaré las pruebas T/S del 12A826GE, a ver que deparan los números, según estos parámetros pienso armar una 2x12" cerrada para guitarra. Para uso propio claro.

Mas adelante si consigo voy a subir un modelo para bajo, lo único que puedo adelantar es que es parecido al e1012 de alnico y con 25w de potencia.

Ojalá con el tiempo podamos armar un árbol genealógico de la extensa familia LEEA.


Saludos.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hoy lleve a reparar los parlantes Leea C12" BFAR a un service que me asesoro bastante bien, ya que Roberto de AudioCyti está con una demora de mas de 2 meses (el es quien me dijo de cambiar la bobina para aumentarle la potencia []). Cuando me los entreguen subo al foro el estado de los mismos y si son o no recomendables.
Así por lo menos tenemos mas opciones de confianza a la hora de reparar nuestros equipos.....
Saludos Gente.!.!.!


----------



## pandacba

ArKanGeL1973 dijo:


> Hoy lleve a reparar los parlantes Leea C12" BFAR a un service que me asesoro bastante bien, ya que Roberto de AudioCyti está con una demora de mas de 2 meses (el es quien me dijo de cambiar la bobina para aumentarle la potencia []). Cuando me los entreguen subo al foro el estado de los mismos y si son o no recomendables.
> Así por lo menos tenemos mas opciones de confianza a la hora de reparar nuestros equipos.....
> Saludos Gente.!.!.!


Cuando Leea diseño toda esta gama de parlantes tuvo en cuentas toda una serie de factores, que esos se ven reflejados luego por ejemplo en una cámara anecoica, donde se los somete a toda una serie de ensayos, que un reparador no tiene, yo he visto y particpado de tales ensayos, medición de la presión sonora, lobulos de radiación, curvas de respuesta, curva de la impedancia en función de la frecuencia, respuesta en frecuencia etc. etc. tal como estaban diseñados, mantenia unos parametros que lo hacian lo mejor del mundo, la bobina se calcula, se ensaya, el conjunto magnético también, se los prueba con generador de sonidos para ver comportamiento y distorción en función de la potencia e impedancia, una vez logrado eso se paso a fabricación. 

Y ahora viene un tipo porque trabajo o porque vio que entra una bobina más grande hace ese desastre porque no es otra cosa, manda de paseo todas las caracteristicas de un buen parlante para tener algo que ahora sonara pero no lo hara como el original, 


Vos te crees que si eso fuera como te dijeron la gente de LEEA no lo hubiera echo?, vos pensas que un juan de los palotes va saber más que una empresa que tenia un terrible laboratorio de ensayos, con un dineral en instrumental?

Pobres parlanes en que manos cayeron........

El conjunto magnetico se opone en la justa medida de la acción cuando se le entrega la máxima potencia, ahora cuando el cono tenga una mayor fuerza que el campo, se ira de paseo.....

una bobina, en un campo magentico tiene una impedancia y una respuesta en frecuencia determinados, leea publicaba esas caracterisiticas y ahora? ya no va a tener la misma misma impedancia, por lo tanto creer que encima va a sonar mejor......


Y te lo digo porque ya vi ese crimen cometer, 
Lo que has echo es peimo, como esos que dice ponele un parlante de 4 ohm cuando el equipo dice mínimo 8 ohms, y terminan reventando parlanes y equipos

Lamentable muy lamentable una joya en que manos vino a caer.......


----------



## POLI

No sean tan descalificativos , no voy a abrir juicio de valor sobre si esta bien o mal aumentar el algo la potencia , lo que les voy a decir y jorgefer puede decirles es que LEEA mismo iba evolucionando , para citar un ejemplo , la linea 250BF de 250w rms de los 12 , los 15 y los 18 , paso a ser de 300w rms solo reemplazando el former de la bobina , ahora el former que se utilizando en el mercado es fibra y parece que aguanta mas los esfuerzos y la temperatura que el kapton por lo cual lo usan en 63 mm para parlantes de hasta 400W.
  No se cual es el modelo exacto del parlante que tienen estas cajas audinac en cuestion, se suele tender a incrementar la potencia en los LEEA por estar sobredimensionado el conjunto magnetico , a lo que voy es que se puede llegar a incrementar en algo la potencia con pequeñas modificaciones manteniendo diamtero de alambre de bobina , altura de pista tipo de alambre y sin alterar en demasia la respuesta en frecuencia , claro que algo va a variar , de hecho nunca encontre dos parlantes de la misma lienea que al medirlos dieran iguales. 
  Ojo que quede claro que no estoy a favor de esto .
*ARCANGEL :*
                  Si lo que buscas es sonorizar lugares estas cajas no te van a ser de utilidad , lo que se buscaba en ellas era calidad de sonido a potencia moderada como para una casa.
 >En caso de que quieras usarla para sonido profesional , ya necesitas : para empezar parlante con bobina ventilada que no creo que sea tu caso , luego cajas con un aspecto mas pro , drivers , osea vas por mal camino , vas a hechar a perder todo lo bueno que tenian esas cajas y te va a quedar un hibrido que no va a ser ni una cosa ni la otra conclusion , terminan en la basura a corto  o largo plazo. 

*pandacba*:

 La persona de la que se habla aqui en el foro no es :  " juan de los palotes"

 El haber trabajado  30 años o mas en LEEA  en el puesto en el que él se encontraba , le da algo de credito como para que no se refieran a él como   " juan de los palotes". 

   Creo que se evidencia que no lo conoces y tampoco  conoces con lo que cuenta, asi que por favor intenta no juzgar sin saber puntualmente de quien estas hablando , yo le he llevado varias cosas y hoy por hoy es la unica persona a la que le dejaria tocar algun LEEA , y a Jorgefer , pero parece que el no se dedica mas a esto , son quienes estaban en la pomada del diseño y construccion de 0 del parlante. 
  No es para que lo tomes a mal pero anda conocelo mira que es lo que tiene y despues nos contas si te genera confianza o no.
  Nada mas .


----------



## jorgefer

La bobina de un parlante es el elemento que disipa casi toda la potencia no convertida en sonido. Mejorando la capacidad de disipación de la bobina se aumenta la potencia a la que puede trabajar el parlante. Por supuesto, hay límites mecánicos, depende del diseño particular de cada modelo el alcanzar antes el límite térmico o el mecánico. 
La bobina disipa su potencia por varios caminos: 
1) El convectivo, que es a través del aire que la circunda y depende no solo de la superficie del bobinado en sí sino de los medios de escape del aire caliente, por ejemplo el perno ventilado (que consiste en un orificio que atraviesa la pieza polar interior a la bobina, o "perno"). Hay otros sistemas, pero éste es el más común y el que usaba LEEA. Aunque hay algunos modelos antiguos en donde también se utilizaba el domo o copo con una ventana de ventilación.
2) El conductivo, que es en realidad radiante/conductivo a través de las piezas metálicas del magneto y la campana.
3) La potencia útil transformada en sonido, que es en realidad muy pequeña, generalmente entre el 1% y el 10% del total. 
O sea que entre el 90% y el 99% de la potencia entregada por el amplificador se utiliza en... calentar la bobina!

En un parlante antiguo LEEA el entrehierro, que es el hueco en donde se mueve la bobina, es muy pequeño, digamos del orden de 0,80 a 1 mm. Las bobinas de esos parlantes tenían un espesor de 0,4 ó 0,5 mm, dejando a cada lado un juego o tolerancia de 0,20 a 0,25 mm.

Las bobinas de alta disipación de hoy día tienen un espesor mayor, digamos de 0,7 mm para una bobina de 2" y 150W de potencia. además las mayores potencias producen mayores deformaciones en la bobina, necesitando un juego de 0,28 a 0,30 mm por lado. Eso necesita un entrehierro de 1,25 mm como mínimo. Para acomodar una bobina de estas, se debe desimantar y desarmar el magneto, tornear las piezas a los diámetros adecuados, volver a cincarlas y volverlo a armar y magnetizar antes de proceder al enconado. Eso ya de por sí disminuye el BxL obtenible, al aumentar el entrehierro.

El resultado es un parlante de potencia mucho mayor, pero de parámetros totalmente distintos a los originales. Perderá sensibilidad, se alterará la curva de respuesta y habrá que medir parámetros y hacer las pruebas acústicas necesarias para ver cuál es el parlante resultante, y si servirá o no para el uso que le queremos dar.

Si en lugar de hacer todo eso simplemente se reemplaza la bobina por otra de iguales características que la original pero realizada con más modernos y mejores adhesivos y esmaltes aislantes, solamente se obtendrá un aumento del manejo de potencia que estará dado por la mayor temperatura que pueda soportar la bobina sin deformarse apreciablemente. Tal vez un 50% de aumento en la potencia será lo mejor que se pueda obtener, pero entonces no se verán alteradas las características originales. Por supuesto, eso en caso de dejar inalterado todo lo demás, cono, suspensiones, etc, cosa casi imposible en los parlantes antiguos porque no se consiguen ya esos elementos, habría que rescatar sin daño los originales. 

Así que para saber si vale o no la pena todo este esfuerzo para aumentar la potencia, lo primero es preguntar por el procedimiento que se va a usar, para evaluar cuál será el resultado, y recién entonces sacar cuentas y decidir.

POLI: Para saber sobre la calidad de los conocimientos de una persona, solamente cabe evaluar sus antecedentes y ver los resultados que obtiene. Ahora, para confiar en ella a partir de "las cosas que tiene" o "con lo que cuenta" creo que primero deberías pedirle los títulos de propiedad de esas cosas, y ver si las sabe usar a todas. No creo en el valor "por lo que se tiene" sino _por lo que se es_.


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:


> POLI: Para saber sobre la calidad de los conocimientos de una persona, solamente cabe evaluar sus antecedentes y ver los resultados que obtiene. Ahora, para confiar en ella a partir de "las cosas que tiene" o "con lo que cuenta" creo que primero deberías pedirle los títulos de propiedad de esas cosas, y ver si las sabe usar a todas. No creo en el valor "por lo que se tiene" sino _por lo que se es_.



 Mmm , se que es un tema engorroso y que desconozco , y no dudo que fueras quien los utilizaba a diario y quien mejor los conoce , ni se tampoco "de los titulos de propiedad " pero puedo llegar a imaginar  , hice referencia a ello porque  nombraron mas arriba que LEEA tenia cierto instrumental de laborartorio que  de hecho debe haber sido  unico en Argentina y creo que ambos sabemos donde esta , pero esto no quiere decir que los sepa utilizar ni que lo haga puede que si , como puede que no , vos seguramente lo sabras mejor que yo , quizas solo siga manteniendo la mecanica de lo que armó durante tantos años , sumado a el conocimeinto de los años en montaje , es lo que lo hace para mi confiable , nunca podria comparar conocimentos de alguien que se encuentra en laboratorio desarrollando como fue tu caso  , frente a alguien que esta en el montaje , pero sigue siendo mejor que cualquier otro reparador inescrupuloso.
  Por ultimo da por hecho que si estuvieras haciendo esto , tendria mas confianza en vos.
   Tambien es valorable el que pudiendo escrachar , no lo hagas , eso habla bien de una persona.
                Mis saludos y Respetos ...



PD:   JorgeFer Le envié un mensaje privado.


----------



## pandacba

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Esto me genera una duda: el cono y la suspensión de un LEEA, es irrecuperable (hablando de llevarla a su estado original)?
> 
> PD: Si es así, los embalo y los guardo para mi funeral vikingo
> 
> PD1: eletromecanico, tenés el diseño de esas cajas?


Si no me equivoco, en el manual de edicient, de amplificadores de audio, uno que es tapas amarillas con una parte en negro, alli se publicaron varios Bafles propuestos por Leea para su linea de parlantes, y me parece que alli estan las cajas para los tuyos, si nome queda preguntar aqui una casa quevendia productos LEEA y reparaban si tienen los datos de las cajas y de paso pregunto si tienen el cono para ese parlante


Me acorde, en la publicación nacional Electrónica Gráfica, de Arbó, Leea publico alli todas las cajas, medidas y recomendaciones para la mayoria de sus parlantes.
En la hemerotecas de muchas bibliotecas estan esas revistas


----------



## daol

Hola gente,


este es mi primer post en este tema, lo vengo siguiendo hace tiempo.

Les dejo una planilla Excel con los parámetros T/S de parlantes Leea que transcribí de una fotocopia que me entregaron en la fábrica cuando fui a comprar un 15-150-BE (cuando pueda la scaneo para que tengan el original).

Podrán ver que en la primera columna figura una fecha, supongo que es cuando se hizo la medición.

Como podrán ver el único modelo que figura en esta planilla y en la que subió *jorgefer* es el 15-150-BE, lo que encuentro es discrepancia en Vas y sensibilidad.

Espero que les sirva.

Saludos, Daniel.


----------



## daol

Jorge, Pandacba,


por unos días no voy a tener acceso a un scanner, pero le saqué una foto a la hoja, espero que les sirva.


Saludos, Daniel.

PD: Jorge, me gustaría hacerte algunas consultas sobre un 15-150-BE, pero por PM así no hiero susceptibilidades.


----------



## jorgefer

Está bien, Daniel, éso es lo que quería ver.

La hoja original es de mi puño y letra, con algunas correcciones y agregados que no sé quien las hizo, por ejemplo lo escrito en azul, y la primera fila (títulos de las columnas). Tampoco es mía la fila del 12S250.  Es un registro de laboratorio que yo llevaba en forma no oficial, porque la mayoría de esos datos no se publicaron, pero muchos clientes los pedían. Seguramente te dieron una copia en el mostrador de Ventas, tal vez el Ing. Hnilo. Debe ser la única copia existente, gracias por publicarla.


----------



## daol

Jorge,


la hoja está como me la dieron y efectivamente fue en el mostrador de ventas, creo que era ingeniero, nos quedamos charlando un rato sobre subwoofers y parlantes en gral., estaba comprando el 15-150-BE para hacer uno y me explicó que los diseños de uds. estaban más orientados a PA que Hi-Fi (compliancia, Fo, etc.).

Si no me equivoco lo que está escrito con birome lo hizo en el momento (fue a buscar los datos) porque era lo que yo necesitaba.

Por supuesto que guardo esta hoja como un "incunable", nunca vi datos parecidos en otro lado hasta que publicaste el .doc. y siempre me trajo buenos recuerdos.

Me mudé varias veces desde el ´92 pero siempre la conservo, hoy me tomo 1/2 hora encontrarla entre las cosas todavía desordenadas de mi última mudanza.


Saludos, Daniel.


----------



## pandacba

hay que destacar algo, rescatando un poco lo que dijo un forista, Leea no solo tenia el instrumental y lo necesario para hacer su trabajo, si no la capacidad para darle uso y la capacidad de crear y de hacer las cosas, bien, porque de echo hoy por hoy nos podemos sentir orgullosos, pero cuantas leea hubo en el pais, evidentemente un buen laboratorio es una parte del todo, sin la capcidad de un grupo humano, los ingenieros que desarrollanron cada aspecto del producto, aistido obviamente por un grupo tecnico eficiente.Porque teneindo dinero tenes el instrumental pero el resto? Recordemos que aparte de Leea Ucoa Audifiel, estaban entre otro Belbar y un inmenso número de fabricantes de parlantes, porque habia gran cantidad de fábricas por todos lados, de echo hacer un parlante no es nada del otro mundo, la cosas es que ese parlante tenga la calidad que tenga que tener, alli radica la diferencia, yo personlamene conoci muchas fabricas de parlantes, pero claaro, alli no se desarrollaba ingenieria verdaderamente, y una cosa es que compre partes standard para hacerlo y otra que yo realice todos los calculos y pida el imán con las caráctisticas que yo quiero, luego la otra parte mecánica la hare en mis talleres, pero tanto la pieza polar como la bobina habran sido creados el uno para el otro para su mejor desempeño, y esto se logra mediante calculos ensayos y correcciones, y se ve que hay una curva y un punto donde el rendimiento es el máximo para uno y otro lado decrece......, y eso es lo que hacian los ingenieros de Leea, a esa pieza polar optimizada obvio se le coloca una campana que tambieén se estudia y no es solo hacer un dibujito y un modelo y mandarla a funidr, como esa pieza esta sometida a vibraciones es muy importante su punto de resonancia, y eso tiene que ver con la composición del material empleado y las formas adoptadas, mi hermano es ingeniero mécanico electricista, y con el hemos echo muchos ensayos de pruebas de resonacia de formas y materiales, y es increible ver como cambia el comportamiento. convengamos que el sonido es algo mecánico y hay que conoces su mecánica y coo se comporta en el aire y sobre sólidos y que ocurre con estso según su forma y composición...
por otro lado el tema de las suspensiones, todo un tema, ya que si el conjunto polar y la carzaza son bueos si los bordes no acompañan todo se va por un zumidero..... y eso también se investiga y se ensaya.
Por último el cono, es un cartón de cierto espesor y es el encargado de transformar los movimientos de la la bobina en pressión sonora.... 
Este carton no es cualquier carton, desde su espesor y la materia prima que los componen tienen una importancia increible, todo el proceso de elaboración, hasta el agua empleada aporta lo suyo, la impregnación de color tambien tiene su importancia, su consistencia,...

Como vemso no es una sola area hay muchas y Leea junto en cada area lo mejor que habia y por eso pudo presentar un producto de nivel internacional.

Es un orgullo para quienes trabajaron en Leea como lo es para quienes trabajaron en el Area Material Córdoba, pero no por haber trabajado alli estan en condiciones de contruir un IA62 o un IA63.
Los empleados maneja numeros e informaciones, pero todo el calculo y desarrlollo esta al alcance de unos pocos fragmentado en cada area, el todo solo lo manejan los ingenieros que trabajaron en ello.
Otro tanto para quienenes trabajaron en Falda del carmen, solo los ingenieros de diseños, muchos compañeros de mi hermano sabian todos los detalles del diseño y desarrollo del CondorII y otras cosas que nadie sabe que se hacian alli......

Cuantos empleados trabajan en la Coca Cola, pero cuantos saben la formula del jaraben?

En todo es asi, y esto lo digo por conocer todos los aspectos productivos y conductivos de una empresa no es algo que se me ocurre.
porque si fuera asi deberia haber muchas fábricas con la misma o mejor calidad......
Los americanos se llevaron a Bon Braun y los rusos a sus colaboradores, Bon Braun pudo desarrollar el Saturno V, sus discipulo no...........

Aqui en tiempos de Perón se desarrolo un motor V8 muy avanzado para su época, junto a otros desarrollos de un motor desarrollado por un alemán este y un proyeto de motor 4T para puma fueron a dar a los hornos de la fábrica, hay quiene trabajron sobre los protototipos tienen fotos y todos sobre ello, pero sobre su diseño solo lo saben los ingenieros que lo desarrollaron........

Un Cordial saludo a todos y sigamos rescatando recuperando los vetigios de la mejor epoca que se vivio en nuestro pais, y a quienes tuvieron la oportunidad de trabajar en estas empresas el beneplácito de contarlo entre nosotros


----------



## alrotta

Hola Gente,buenas noches, aprovecho esta oportunidad para presentarme ya que si bien hace bastante que estoy registrado y cuando puedo me doy una vuelta por los post nunca postie y no por no tener ganas, sino para no engancharme horas y horas,
Pero hoy de casualidad, y no por estar en el foro, sino por querer buscar las caracteristicas de un bafle de LEEA (googleando) es que caí en este hilo, y para mi sorpresa me di cuenta que no soy el unico salame que era y sigo siendo fana de LEEA, y que añoro los años 70 en que la industria electronica y afines estaban en auje, claro que yo promediando los 70  tenia solo 13 años pero en casa teniamos un Turner 730 con unos LEEA 6038 y una bandeja Thorens, cosas que todavia conservo en mi pequeño museo de audio, y justamente estaba pensando en volver a la vida los 6038 que de adolescente supe canibalizar( con el perdon de todos ustedes), pero bueno... hacia falta experimentar, ya que por lo que me acuerdo no se porque no me gustaba del todo el sonido de los 6038,(que eran de mi viejo) yo tenia un austero pero grande 812 RE que "sonaba" barbaro, digo, por la cantidad de veces que tuve que tomar el 41 hasta Del Tejar 4335 y llevarlo a reparar, bueno despues tuve y conservo 822 BF, 1232 BF, 1264 BF, 40 B, 650 RM y varios mas. tambien fui incorporando Dynaudio, AR, Fostex, Vifa , cuanta cosa estaba al alcance de mi presupuesto del momento.
Creo que mas allá de si una marca era mejor que otra lo bueno de esa época era que uno podía ir a Leea, Ucoa , Audifiel, etc comprar el producto y si tenia la necesidad de consultar algo, lo hacia con alguien que pertenecia al circulo creativo del mismo, hoy creo que con los chinos,( porque salvo contadas esepciones es todo lo que viene en forma masiva) dificil seria entendernos.
bueno ven por que no queria escribir... me engancho y soné, y ustedes tambien porque tienen que leer.
Me alegra haberlos encontrado, y ya que estoy les pregunto si tiene idea que componentes tienen las cajas LEEA BI 820 BH
saludos 
Alejandro


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes pmonti. fijate en la pagina 32 de este post mensaje 621 a ver si son iguales a los parlantes de las fotos. si podes subi fotos de los tuyos. tenes idea de que año son, orque si son de la misma epoca que los mios no hay parametros de estos. un abrazo.


----------



## Marino

jorgefer dijo:


> No existen parametros "oficiales" del 822BF, aunque alguna vez vi una caja Leea para el mismo, supongo que en el folleto del 822. Alguien lo tiene?  No sirven para ese parlante los datos de los demas que citaste. Si no, tendrias que medir los parametros y diseñar tu caja.


40cm x26cm x18cn  medidas internas con 1 tubo reflector de diametro int. de 86 mm y largo 80 mm



			
				jorgefer dijo:
			
		

> No tengo datos de cajas de 1222BF, ni parámetros del parlante. Salvo que alguien tenga por ahí otro papel inédito, tendrias que medirlos.


Medidas intriores :69cm x 40 cm x 30 cm . ventana 10 cm x 14 cm largo 8 cm o un tubo de 13.5 cm largo 080 cm

Me olvide de comentar que son datos extraidos de folleteria de Leea. espero que sean utiles.


----------



## jorgefer

*Marino*, es muy importante para nosotros el subir toda la info original de LEEA que se pueda. Hay una biblioteca con bastante documentación, fijate:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=15806

Conviene escanear los folletos con muy buena definición, digamos 150pps como mínimo, y subirlos con la mayor que el sistema te permita. Y colocarle un nombre descriptivo para poder ubicarla luego en la biblioteca.

Si tenes problemas para subir información, contactate con los moderadores y pediles info específica para tu caso.

Adelante, no desanimarse, podemos llegar a tener muy buena información subiendo los papeles originales.

Acá hay buenas instrucciones:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=subir+archivo&match=all&titlesonly=0


----------



## mdbarbachuk

Estimados, después de un par de tropezones, pude obtener los parametros TS del parlante que postee hace un tiempo. Tuve algunos inconvenientes que a fuerza de preguntas y san google pude superar. Adjunto en un .rar la planilla de calculo esp TS, con los valores y datos del parlante, mas el diseño en bassbox 6, el pdf del diseño y la hoja de datos del parlante.

La freq de resonancia (Fs) que obtuve ronda los 61Hz, en la hoja de datos del parlante figura 65Hz, esta cerca... Para el cálculo use el metodo de la masa agregada. Puede ser que el VAS no sea el ideal. Aconsejaba usar una masa de 20g pero no me voy arriesgar con semejante parlante, use una moneda de 10 centavos (2,25 gr). 

El volumen de la caja es de 100 L aproximadamente, cerrada, con recubrimiento completo, creo que esta caja puede llegar a servir para los 822 RE y BF. Por lo que vi en las fotos, son muy parecidos, con un cono bastante playo.

Revisen los datos por favor y corroboren si son consistentes. El método de esp es simple y rápido, es cuestion de animarse y probar.

http://sound.westhost.com/tsp.htm

........

Jorgefer, LEEA de donde sacaba los imanes de Alnico? Hasta que año salieron modelos con este material?

Saludos!


----------



## daol

mdbarbachuk, me parece que 2,25 gr es demasiado poco como masa agregada para medir los parámetros T/S, tendría que buscar donde (creo que en el libro de Van Dickanson) pero hacen referencia a que debería ser un 75% del conjunto cono/suspensión/bobina.

Yo utilizo alambre de cobre (formo una bobina y como hay tablas de peso para la sección de alambres normalizadas) puedo tener una precisión bastante buena de la masa agregada.

En un 15-150BE que modifiqué utilicé unos 45 gr, tendría que volver a realizar la medición porque el Mms me dió unos 130 gr (la Fs original estaba en los 35 Hz y ahora con el cambio del borde de tela por foam bajó a menos de 30 hz).

Ah, utilicé ARTA para hacer las mediciones, me pareció muy fácil de usar.

El libro de Van Dickanson es:
Vance Dickason, "Loudspeaker Design Cookbook", 7nd. Edition

Pregunta, de donde sacaste el peso de la moneda?

Saludos,


Daniel.


----------



## mdbarbachuk

Hola Daniel. Gracias por contestar. En efecto 2,25gr es poco, pero dude en usar algo mas pesado por temor a dañar el cono, es delicado, no es rígido como los de ahora. Igual voy a usar el alambre de cobre para otros parlantes mas robustos ¿La idea es formar un espiral concentrado a 3/4 de distancia partiendo de la suspensión?

Estoy viendo el Peavey Black Widow de 15", tiene un mms de 68 gr para un xmax de 2,6 mm, el foam debe dar al menos 4 mm de libertad, quizás el 15-150be (plus)  mueva 130 gr de masa equivalente.

No conocía el arta, voy a leer el manual y luego lo pruebo.

Baje el libro, buen dato!

El peso de la moneda es una media oficial, no tengo balanza de precisión.

PD: Aparenetmente el peso del conjunto: cono, bobina y protector del 826, es ultraliviano por ello el método de masa agregada, dio resultados + o - aceptables con solo 2,25 gr.

Saludos. Marcelo.


----------



## daol

Marcelo,


en la forma que lo hago es formando un anillo (bobina) con alambre de cobre (el que se utiliza para los transformadores) y que quede lo más centrado posible así el peso se reparte parejo sobre el conjunto cono/suspensión/bobina, no creo que la distancia al borde afecte la medición ya que la fuerza aplicada es la misma.

Saludos,


Daniel.


----------



## atico5007

Hola, aprovecho para presentarme en el foro. 
Estoy muy entusiasmado con el proyecto de armarme algo para mi casa con 
parlantes de 12 o 15" .
Como empece a leer este post sobre Leea, busque y conseguí unos parlantes 
15 150 be según el articulo de ML. 
No los tengo en mi poder aun, pero la pregunta es: alguna opinión tanto sea favorable como lo contrario?
Me refiero al hecho de ha er algo para "casa"
Otra, el vendedor dice que son nuevos... 
Tengo que ir a un 3 vías? O puedo hacer un 2 vías nomas?
Pongo en el buscador datos técnicos sobre los mismos pero no consigo lo que busco..
En fin varias dudas y quería compartir el tema.
Gracias y muy entusiasmado con el tema!
Saludos a todos


----------



## daol

Atico, bienvenido, en un post anterior subí un archivo rar con los parámetros T/S de varios parlantes Leea que me entregaron en la fábrica en el año 1992, incluído el 15 150 BE.

Al 15 150 BE lo utilizo como subwoofer (de fábrica tiene un Fs de 35 Hz) en un baffle Vented Box sintonizado a los 35 Hz, con dos satélites en MTM con parlantes Peerlees y Vifa, .

En estos días le hice una pequeña modificación (el parlante no estaba original porque mis hijos lo habían roto, lo hice reparar en un lugar de muy buena reputación en la zona de Liniers), cambiando el borde de tela por uno de foam, con esto bajé la Fs a poco menos de 30 Hz.

Por mi gusto, lo utilizo para menos de 100 Hz con un amplificador dedicado y crossover activo, de ahí para arriba con los Peerlees hasta los 2500 Hz y más arriba con un tweeter Vifa, estos en configuración MTM.

Saludos,


Daniel.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

atico5007 dijo:


> No los tengo en mi poder aun, pero la pregunta es: alguna opinión tanto sea favorable como lo contrario?
> Me refiero al hecho de ha er algo para "casa"
> *Otra, el vendedor dice que son nuevos...*


  
Nuevos???? Difícil que lo sean...a menos que estuvieran guardados en un museo. Asegurate que sean LEEA, por que ya han aparecido un par de tíos en ML que dicen que venden LEEA originales y nuevos...y son mas falsos que billetes de tres dolares...


----------



## mdbarbachuk

Daniel gracias por contestar. Estoy leyendo el manual del soft que me aconsejaste, veo si la semana que viene tengo tiempo para hacer las pruebas con el, y obtener los datos mas exactos posibles, incluyendo la respuesta de frecuencia real. Aparte justo compre alambre de cobre de 1mm para armar unas bobinas. Con la moneda me estaba por volver loco.

...

Atico bienvenido al foro, con respecto al 15 150BE, cito las palabras de Jorgefer que es magister en el tema.

"La línea 150BE fue un desarrollo original, no como alguien dijo por ahí que fue una copia barata de los EV con imán mas chico. Bajo Extendido no significaba más bajos, sino más medios, era "parlante para bajos con gama de frecuencias extendida en medios", ésto era posible por la bobina de cinta de aluminio. No era un rango extendido hasta los agudos. Los 150BE nacieron para ser usados en gabinetes profesionales de dos o más vías, llegaban hasta los 4500/6000Hz según el tamaño, y se podian usar como medios en baffles grandes. Por eso pude desarrollar más tarde el gabinete 1810 que tenía un woofer 18-300 y un medios 10-150, y también el 1508 con el mismo concepto.
Como curiosidad, los primeros quinientos 15-150BE tenían el ala de tela rojiza, pero en todos los que siguieron y en todos los demás modelos la impregnación era negra."

Es decir que con una buena bocina de medios agudos podes armar cajas de dos vias, un corte en 3500Hz estaría bien. Usa un atenuador de 2db para la bocina asi no tiene tanta presencia y logras una respuesta mas plana.


Saludos.


----------



## atico5007

Gracias Daniel por la pronta respuesta, mas tarde bajo ese archivo y lo estudio.
Parece que tengo esperanza de hacer algo como lo que pensaba..
Cruzo los dedos por que sean originales y sin uso entonces..
Si lo usas de sub entonces arranca lindo de abajo.. Pasa que estoy 
cansado de los parlantes de 6" y demas  para reproducir bajos.
Por ahora estoy un poco renuente a agregar un sub al home theatre.
Lo que quiero es armarme algo para escuchar música y que no sean los "falsos bajos"
que oigo por todos lados. No quiero menospreciar a los sistemas actuales de parlantes pero básicamente son todos mas bien pequeños bookshelf y las columnas tienen ese sonido boomy ...
En fin, vamos a ver que sale de todo esto.
Debo decir que leyendo aquí en el foro realmente me emocionaron las historias y datos sobre Leea!
Tambien que hace un laaargo tiempo arranque con la carpintería de unos monstruos y cono nunca habia $
termine con unos 12" de la marca de la J , nunca los pude hacer sonar a gusto y me fui con uno de los dto. era a la fabrica a que me dieran los datos técnicos! Imagnate! Que ganas que tenia .. Y me pele la frente. 
Al final se los quedo un amigo que los usaba para hacer un poco de ruido en los asados..
Ya ves, esta vez con algo Nacional pero de Leea .
 Corto porque estoy en mi Lab y tengo que seguir..
Gracias de nuevo!

Ezavalla ! Me dio un infarto, vos decís q pueden ser truchos?
A ver si me sale posteo las fotos( dede el Cel se hace difícil )
http://img715.imageshack.us/i/imageje.jpg/
Otra
http://img197.imageshack.us/i/imagenis.jpg/
Son imágenes de la publicación , estoy a punto de pagar y la verdad es que no se que buscar para decir si son fallutos!
Desde ya gracias por los datos y aviso que voy a " molestar"seguido si me lo permiten..


----------



## jorgefer

*atico5007*:
Las fotos son muy malas, pero de lo que se alcanza a ver no hay nada anormal. Si el cono y bobina no fueron tocados, el parlante es original.

Si es para uso hogareño. te aconsejo hacer una caja de tres vias. Si es para sonorizar espacios grandes, va bien un dos vias con un tweeter bala atenuado 6 dB, o con una driver de compresión y una bocina de medios/agudos. También vi algunos andando bastante bien con un par de tweeters piezo 2001 y una bocina de medios piezo 2002. Todo LEEA, claro. Mi hijo instaló unos así en el salon de actos del ILSE, y todos chochos!


----------



## atico5007

Gracias Jorgefer, si, las fotos son muy pequeñas , son las que aparecen en el listado de ML , mi idea, efectivamente es hacer un 3 vías. El tema y desafío seria entonces encontrar los que acompañen a éste 15" y calcular el volumen de esas cajas. Tendré máxima precaución a la hora de traermelos... Y me queda confiar en la veracidad del vendedor , hablando con él , me dice que los 15 150 be se los compró hace rato a un tal Sr. Juan Carlos , y que éste dice que se los dieron en parte de pago cuando cerró la fábrica Leea, dice que son del noventa y pico...

Parece que se iba a armar unas cajas pero no concretó.
Lo interesante es que los tiene en caja y con la hoja de dates.
Mas interesante aún es que tiene un par de 12 300 en el mismo estado, digoxin yo, que me conviene para algo de 3 vias en casa? De esos dos digo, porque recién los voy a retirar el fin de semana. Ah, las fotos las sacó él con el celular. Cuento ésto porque a lo mejor, a alguien le puede interesar también.
Desde ya gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## POLI

Dejo un link de unos 4048 por si a alguien le interesa , parecen estar en muy buen estado y creo que se hablo bien de ellos en algun momento , yo no he tenido oportunidad de escucharlos , el precio me parece coherente.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-113415642-tweeters-leea-excelente-sonido-_JM_

  Si alguien lo compra , cuente como le fue .


----------



## ska_gatotw

Hola, hace un tiempo había visto este hilo y me acordé de él este fin de semana que me traje a casa un amplificador de guitarra "Príncipe" que supongo que es de mediados de los 80 (en un parlante se lee claramente 16 ENE1981, el otro parece que dice 4 DIC 1986 pero está muy borroso), lamentablemente tiene los parlantes rotos, son dos LEEA 1222-XE, 35W 8 Ohms, uno con la bobina cortada y el otro con el ala de cartón destruída (pero anda igual!!!)

Quería saber si todavía estoy a tiempo de mandarlos a reparar con el señor que citan en los primeros posts, tengo interés en volver a usarlos en este mismo amplificador.

De paso les comento que el pasado fin de semana se hizo en La Plata la exposición de equipamiento musical fabricado en Argentina, con luthiers de todo tipo de instrumentos, fabricantes de amplificadores (JorgeFer será uno de ellos???) y fabricantes de efectos, pueden ver algunas fotos en http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1759458333&ref=ts , parece que la industria nacional aplicada a la música va a explotar en cualquier momento.

saludos a todos!


----------



## bigchief29

Hola a todos!!!!! les cuento que acabo de comprarme unos viejos bafles LEEA, cuando los abri me encontre con que a la vista estaban en buen estado, no se si habran sido reparados o no, no sabria darme cuenta, el tema es que uno de los de 12´´ con los bajos a cierta potencia es como si soplara o vibrara mucho el cono, no se como explicarlo mejor, siempre esto comparado con su compañero que ante la misma exigencia que anda bien, (Dato a tener en cuenta: los probe fuera de los bafles). A La vista eh notado que el susodicho a diferencia del otro, es como que el carton estuviera un poco mas debilitado, esto puede ser?.... despues no vi nada raro, y a cierta potencia y con ciertos rangos de frecuencia ambos andan impecables. Espero que alguno de Uds que por lo que eh leido la tienen años luz mas clara que yo me den una mano, sera algo? es normal? se tendria que reforzar de alguna manera?...... para que los vean les adjunto un rar que subi a mediafire con las fotos de estos parlantes (woofer + Tweeters), ya se los eh mostrado al amigo pansacba que me esta dando una gran mano en mi apartado del Silco...

http://www.mediafire.com/?7b0n6i6peoda862

Bueno Muchas gracias muchachos!

Aca les pongo las fotos del modelo de las cajas para que sepan mejor que adquiri.... son de 20w + 20w


----------



## jorgefer

bigchief29

Las cajas no tienen una etiqueta con el código de modelo? 

Los woofers son los E1012BF y los tweeters parecen ser HF4048.

Si te sigue dando problemas el parlante, tal vez requiera un centrado. Tienen forma de centrarse a oido, hay que aflojar ligeramente los cuatro tornillos que rodean el iman y darle a éste pequeños golpecitos para ir desplazandolo a una posicion en que no haga más el ruido. Era una forma fácil de centrar, pero no se usó mucho porque tambien se pueden descentrar accidentalmente si se golpea la caja.

El sistema permite también retirar totalmente el magneto quitando los tornillos, así se podría ver la bobina y verificar que esté en buenas condiciones. Y se puede limpiar bien el entrehierro de partículas extrañas u óxido.


----------



## Tacatomon

jorgefer dijo:


> bigchief29
> 
> Las cajas no tienen una etiqueta con el código de modelo?
> 
> Los woofers son los E1012BF y los tweeters parecen ser HF4048.
> 
> Si te sigue dando problemas el parlante, tal vez requiera un centrado. Tienen forma de centrarse a oido, hay que aflojar ligeramente los cuatro tornillos que rodean el iman y darle a éste pequeños golpecitos para ir desplazandolo a una posicion en que no haga más el ruido. Era una forma fácil de centrar, pero no se usó mucho porque tambien se pueden descentrar accidentalmente si se golpea la caja.
> 
> El sistema permite también retirar totalmente el magneto quitando los tornillos, así se podría ver la bobina y verificar que esté en buenas condiciones. Y se puede limpiar bien el entrehierro de partículas extrañas u óxido.



Una duda... Esa "Tecnología" que mencionas Jorgefer, es idéntica a la que usa Peavey en algunos de sus altavoces (Solo que la utilidad real es poder cambiar la canasta con una bobina quemada por una nueva).
¿De quien fue el Invento?

Saludos!


----------



## jorgefer

Tacatomon:

Los Black Widow son de los '80 ó '90. Los E1012BF son de los '60 ó '70...

El sistema de Peavey es fijo, queda automáticamente centrado... si todo anda bien. El LEEA es ajustable. Que yo sepa, es original. Por lo menos no lo vi en otras marcas.

Los motivos de diseño son también diferentes: 

Peavey: como la parte más costosa de un parlante profesional es el magneto, pero lo que se daña es el sistema móvil, quitando unos tornillos se reemplazan inmediatamente la bobina, el cono y la suspensión. El inconveniente es que también se descarta la campana, que es de fundicion de aluminio, y no es barata. Ellos venden todo este conjunto montado en la campana como kit de reparación. El sistema es más caro, pero más rápido, que los kits de reparación convencionales de las demás marcas, que proveen el cono, bobina y suspensión ensamblados pero hay que centrarlos, pegarlos en la campana original del parlante y luego pegar el copo.

LEEA: fue una forma de sistematizar la producción, ya que el mismo magneto se podía atornillar en las campanas de otros modelos de 6" y de 8". Facilitaba mucho las reparaciones. Como el centrado es ajustable, las tolerancias pueden ser más precisas que con el Peavey, que sacrifica rendimiento para asegurar el centrado automatico. El problema es que se podian correr los magnetos ante un golpe fuerte.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Hola, Me realizaron el enconado de unos parlantes Leea 12C130BFAR (de los que no encontré dato alguno en ningún lado) y la etiqueta de Leea quedó debajo de la etiqueta de reparación del lugar (se llega a ver la puntita verde de la misma). 
Los Tweeters no dicen nada de nada salvo un número 1 impreso por detrás.
Alguien sabría decirme que tipo de tweeters son o si los conocen? Y con respecto al parlante, yo no lo he probado todavía pero exteriormente realizaron un trabajo prolijo aunque el exterior no se si es tan importante. Esos reguladores que traen las cajas Audinac747 serían como los divisores de los parlantes? Bueno ante todo disculpen mi ignorancia y espero que las imagenes salgan bien ya que nunca subi imagenes. Un abrazo a todos y muchas gracias.
Firma: El mas novato de todos....


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Con esos controloe cambiabas el punto de cruce, es decir para dar mayor o menor rango de frecunecias



Encontre el divisor, estaba escondido entre toda la fibra de vidrio con la que estan rellenos los parlantes......

PD: Guantes y mangas largas para manejar la fibra de vidrio......


----------



## jorgefer

Los 12C130 son muy antiguos, me parece que tenian ala de tela, no de foam como la reparación. Puede no ser importante, a menos que haya bajado mucho el rendimiento.

El Tweeter no es Leea, lo que se ve es el driver de compresion de una bocina, era bastante feo el sonido, pico en medios altos y nada de agudos. No se quien se los hacía, aunque se hablaba de Jahro, nunca lo pude confirmar. El 747 tenia dos por baffle.

La llave es el atenuador resistivo de agudos. Tenía dos posiciones de énfasis y dos de atenuación. Habia otra llave similar para los medios. El divisor de frecuencias debe estar atornillado por ahí en el gabinete.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Gracias Jorgefer,  como siempre es un gusto leer cada una de tus respuestas, y efectivamente venian con ala de tela (las tenian destruidas, y les pusieron de foam en la reparacion)  tambien le pusieron bobina de fibra y cinta de cobre. Creo yo que al cambiarle la bobina y cinta, y el ala han cambiado los valores y frecuencias... es así? Y de ser así, los dejo en las cajas selladas que estaban o me conviene tratar de medir todos los valores (ni idea de como) y ver de cambiarlos a una Bass Reflex ? Los quiero poner con:         
 Tweeter: Potencia RMS 80W
              Rendimiento 106dB
              Respuesta en frecuencia 3500 a 18000Hz (Selenium)
  Driver:   Potencia Nominal RMS 100W
              Rendimiento: 116 dB
              Respuesta en frecuencia: 400 A 9000HZ  (Selenium)

 Ahora, es la primera vez que veo un divisor de frecuencias con un trafo de ese tamaño....... (aclaro que no vi muchos) me servirá este divisor para estos componentes que quiero colocar? En verdad hago las preguntas en el foro porque no confío en ningun vendedor.... (Lo fuí por 14 años ) jaja
Bueno obviamente gracias por su tiempo y pasiencia....


----------



## aschefer

Hola, les queria comentar que tengo 4 parlantes leea, 2 x 12-150BF y 2 x 1012BF AR- 

Los 10 12 BFAR los mande a re-enconar hace un par de años y la verdad tienen una excelente sensibilidad, pero no me terminan de convencer... El enconado lo hizo uno cualquiera de mi zona. (Talar - Zona Norte - Bs as - Arg) los estoy por usar para un ampli de guitarra (todavia no arme nada)

El otro dia, desarme la caja original (ken brown) de los 12-150BF y en un pequeño descuido (no mas de 10 segundos) Vino la hija del carpintero y le clavo un destornillador a uno en el carton.
A mi simple parecer estan con todo original... Pregunto: Se podria reparar sin tocar el bobinado (pregunto sin saber mucho de desarme de parlantes) puesto que sin agregarle material, se podria "reparar" con algun pegamento como La gotita, pero no me animo a tocar nada sin consentimiento de los amigos foreros. tienen el centrito original sin aplastar que dice "LEEA"

La verdad me gustaria armarme de un equipo para sonido en vivo (soy guitarrista y mi hermano toca el bandoneon y acordeon) y luego de armar las cajas nuevas para los 12-150bf decidi dejarle la caja original y alfombrarla para conservar los 170 litros que trae originalmente (la estaba haciendo mas chica para transportarla con mayor facilidad). Muchos calculos no hice, pero si alguien conoce algunas medidas que expriman mejor a estos parlantes, que me lo haga saber.

Es buena idea agujerear la caja original del equipo para agregarle un driver?? este parlante vino con 2 tweeters tipo motorola (marca leea) que son muy chiquitos para sonido vivo... como divisor simplemente tenia un condensador en el tweeter (robusto). Y en caso de agregarle el driver: que divisor me convendria ponerle? me gustaria usarlo con una sola potencia.

gracias.


----------



## bigchief29

jorgefer dijo:


> bigchief29
> 
> Las cajas no tienen una etiqueta con el código de modelo?
> 
> Los woofers son los E1012BF y los tweeters parecen ser HF4048.
> 
> Si te sigue dando problemas el parlante, tal vez requiera un centrado. Tienen forma de centrarse a oido, hay que aflojar ligeramente los cuatro tornillos que rodean el iman y darle a éste pequeños golpecitos para ir desplazandolo a una posicion en que no haga más el ruido. Era una forma fácil de centrar, pero no se usó mucho porque tambien se pueden descentrar accidentalmente si se golpea la caja.
> 
> El sistema permite también retirar totalmente el magneto quitando los tornillos, así se podría ver la bobina y verificar que esté en buenas condiciones. Y se puede limpiar bien el entrehierro de partículas extrañas u óxido.



Genial justo lo que preguntaba jorgefer te agradezco muchisimo, los parlantes no traian escrito el modelo, lo unico detras de las cajas que tenia era.... rango de frecuencia 40 a 16000 hz, lea 2000, y en la etiqueta donde daban la potencia 18watts x canal y rangos de frecuencia tenia el numero 2010, despues los parlantes dentro no decian nada, como estaba en las fotos los encontre cuando abri la caja, asi que no se si llevaban una tapa detras y se las han sacado o no.
Voy a ver entonces si puedo ajustarlos como me comentaste, espero no hacer *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*, si tenes alguna otra recomendacion para el ajuste buenisimo, gracias de nuevo!
Ya restaure las cajas donde venian, luego subo fotos de eso!, ......

Para todos los que respondieron a mi consulta muchas Gracias, disculpen la tardanza pero estuve con unos *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* y no pude conectarme, les agradezo, luego subire nuevas fotos para que los vean bien, contento de entrar a la flia Leea, jajajaj. Saludos!


----------



## jorgefer

*ArKanGeL1973*:

Pensé que ibas a resturar los 747. La idea es aprovechar las cajas y los woofers para hacer otra cosa?. Qué uso le vas a dar?

*aschefer*:

Seguro que una caja Ken Brown venía con 12/150, no serán 12/70BF? 
El 12/150 era BE(Bajo Extendido) y no BF. Bueno, es un detalle, en realidad no importa, los conos se pueden reparar igual. Para esos casos yo usaba cemento nitrocelulósico, tenía un pomo con pico largo de "Pegatodo" o similar. Con eso, una vez que juntás de nuevo los bordes del papel, le haces una costura que los una. Cuando seca contrae, y queda bien. Normalmente no hace falta más, pero en casos más graves se puede reforzar con tela fina, tipo tul, por el lado de atrás del cono. Esas roturas no afectan el sonido en forma apreciable, y conviene repararlas para que no se extiendan.

Tendrias que fijarte bien en las etiquetas para determinar el modelo, o subir buenas fotos de adelante y atras para ver si podemos reconocerlos.

*bigchief29*:

Por los datos que das, las cajas son de la serie LEEA 2000, modelo 2010.

Con respecto al centrado del magneto, el corrimiento que hay que darle es de no más de una o dos décimas (0,1 a 0,2 mm) en el sentido en que deje de rozar la bobina. Por eso sugiero aflojar un poco los tornillos y luego ir golpeando suavemente el iman y observando (escuchando mísica a bajo volumen) a ver si hay una posición en que desaparece el ruido, y luego se vuelven a apretar los tornillos. Si el rozamiento sigue, habría que retirar el magneto para ver si la bobina está en buenas condiciones.


----------



## ArKanGeL1973

Jorgefer gracias por responderme, inicialmente tenía ganas de restaurar las cajas, pero estan bastante deterioradas y no creo que vallan a quedar muy bien (estan desencolandose y la madera esta bastante deteriorada por humedad seguramente) sin olvidar que en una de las cajas me vino un parlante Leea de medios de 6.5" pero en la otra no lo traía, y no lo consigo por ningun lado.
Yo musicalizo en pequeños centros de jubilados y peñas (folcklore, tango, etc.) y ese es el uso que les voy a dar. No necesito mucha potencia ya que los viejitos enseguida te piden que bajes la musica... jajaja. Osea, ni los voy a exigir ni necesito mucha potencia, la potencia que voy a usar va a ser una de 100 + 100 8 ohms.
Por eso consultaba, con lo que tengo: parlantes, Drivers, Tweeters, divisor (en caso de que me sirva), cual sería la mejor opcion para armarle unas cajas nuevas, si unas bass o las selladas..? 
Muchas racias nuevamente


----------



## aschefer

gracias por tu respuesta jorgefer.-

mañana si me queda tiempo saco las fotos, pasa que soy colocador de alfombras y ando todo el dia en la calle... realmente me fascina el mundo de la electronica (pocos conociemientos) y mucho mas el mundo del audio. Realmente estoy aprendiendo muchisimo dentro del foro...

Ahora me entro la duda, pero estoy casi seguro que son 12-150 BE. en la hoja de datos posteada en este hilo, figura que este parlante necesita 117 litros (segun el fabricante) con unas pequeñas diferencias: en la hoja de datos figuran 650mm x 450mm x 400mm en cambio el bafle tiene 600mm x 500mm x 450mm (aprox segun me acuerdo) que compensaria mas o menos el litraje por ser mas petiso.
yo me baje de internet una lista de planos de bafles y arme los mas lindos trapezoidales para 12" y cuando saque los calculos, solamente tenia 70 litros (los hice con el plano sin pensar en nada) luego de buscar mucho, di con este hilo y pude ver las hojas oficiales y se me dio por dejar la caja original, alfombrarla (a eso me dedico) y ver que pasa si le agrego un driver en lugar del tweeter que trajo originalmente. me llamaba mucho la atencion hacer una caja practica y de facil transporte, pero me atrae mas la idea de un mejor sonido...

alguien sabe si esta caja seria adecuada para sonido en vivo? en realidad estoy por armar algo chico, 1 potencia de 130w por canal (2n3055)...
me gustaria exprimir al maximo el potencial de estos parlantes y de ser posible hacer algo que quede mas o menos fachero, ya que si funciona el proyecto, estaria tocando con mi hermano en fiestas y cumples con sonido propio (no mas de 100 personas)


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches a todos los foreros, retomo mi puesta de los leea 10-12BF que tuve que reenconar, lamentablemente y a pesar de la buena voluntad del Sr. ROBERTO quien les ha dedicado mucho tiempo a estos parlantes, los mismos son modelo 69, por entonces no existian los parametros de thielle & small, por lo tanto no tengo forma de corroborar parametros. Por otro lado en la epoca en que recuerdo haber escuchado estos parlantes tendria alrrededor de 10 a 12 años por lo tanto no puedo decir que mi oido puede ser un instrumento de comparacion con como suenan actualmente.  EL problema mayor es que no hay conos para estos parlantes que sean completos con bordes incluidos, por lo tanto se colocaron conos con bordes de tela engomada que son los mas similares, pero estos tienen mas excursion que los rigidos originales lo cual nos llevo a tener que variar la suspension porque sino golpeaban, pusimos  suspension dura y parecian un parlante de spica se cambio por otra intermedia con la cual se pueden decir que suenan bastante bien, luego variamos los anchos de las bobinas porque estas igual se nos salian de la zona lineal, nos fuimos 2 mm mas. Gracias a la buena voluntad de roberto es que pudimos probar todo esto pero en todos los casos la medicion de parametros t/s me dan horribles esta ultima medicion el Qts es de 5,07 y no es que me halla equivocado en la medicion (eso quisiera) el Qms 23,22 y el Qes 6,49 VAS 145 lts.  No puedo asegurar nada pero no puedo creer que estos hallan sido los valores de los parametros originales de estos parlantes. Se que es muy dificil que alguien tenga alguna info al respecto, pero si es asi no saben lo agradecido que estare de recibirla.
Lo que recuerdo de las cajas donde estaban montados es que tenian ventilacion en la parte trasera y que se volvian locos con los retumbes que se generaban con los sonidos de bombos, les ponian mucho amortiguamiento interno para evitarlo lo cual podria deberse a que el sistema tuviese un aumento en db en esa frecuencia, cosa que concuerda con los parametros que medi, (no se si tanto pero parecido). 
Bueno escucho comentarios y sugerencias...  desde ya agradecido.


----------



## jorgefer

*sergio rossi*:

Un parlante con bobina de 1", un iman pequeño. y una Fr relativamente baja, no puede dar buenos parametros T-S. El E1012BF original, y menos aún el RE, seguramente tampoco los tenían. pero también seguramente eran mejores que lo que mediste. El único uso interesante que se me ocurre, siempre que suene bien, es para guitarra eléctrica, con un ampli valvular de no más de 5W. El 1012 original andaba muy bien para guitarra.

Con Qt>0,8 olvidate de calcular un bass reflex!


----------



## robertodj1

Buenas noches gracias Jorgefer por la respuesta, comento que los parlantes son nuevos, pude conseguir el par de los cox-822 que bueno estaban en la caja del 812-re que comentas al igual que el manual es el del 812-re, subo las fotos, en cuanto a sonido los conecté como parlantes L/R traseros del equipo 5.1 y me gusto mucho, el tema es que quisiera saber el rango de frecuencias sobre las que trabaja, la potencia entiendo debe ser de 22w y lo más importante que tipo de caja puedo construirles?, aprovecho además de ello pude adquirir el 1270-Re que aun estoy decidiendo si utilizarlo como sub woofer para el mismo 5.1 o bien para un equipo de bajo ya que tenian uno solo ya veré. Subo las fotos, gracias por los datos que me puedas o puedan pasarme. 
Saludos.


----------



## jorgefer

*robertodj1:*

El parlante es un 812 RE con tweeter piezo. Se ve original. Si te vino el folleto del 812 por favor subilo para ir completando la biblioteca técnica de Leea.

Yo no usaria el 1270RE para bajo. pero puede andar en alguna aplicacion para guitarra. Ampli de no mas de 30W.


----------



## robertodj1

Subo los datos del re-812 que me vinieron con el cox-822, perdon por la demora.
Saludos!


----------



## edh59

Hola estimados,después de leer las 48 páginas (parl. LEEA ind.arg.) me presento:

Soy Eduardo de Florida,técnico en electrónica,51 años.Mi interés por el audio de "calidad" comienza desde los 5 años,al escuchar un combinado valvular de 15w. construído por mi primo(técn. en electrónica) para nosotros y por encargue de mi padre.Posteriormente,mi primo,comienza el armado de 2 laberintos acústicos con tweeter de cono y 12" RE. con montaje frontal,alimentados por un amplificador transistorizado 20+20wrms con fuente regulada construído por él.El sonido resultante fue  excelente.Obviamente al consultarle la marca de los parlantes respondió:"...lo mejor LEEA".
Desde la fecha hasta el presente,armé gran cantidad de bafles y los probé con amplif. de variadas marcas:"fapesa,texas,rca,audinac,kenwood,pioneer,akai,sansei,technics,sansui".
En la actualidad tengo 2 baffles LEEA kit C15,excitados por amplif. SANSUI AU719 90+90wrms.También 2 Audinac 747 con TW 2001.
Los mejores resultados siempre los conseguí con LEEA.
No quiero aburrirlos con mi relato.
A la brevedad subiré información del 6x9" triaxial automotor,y de los kit LEEA de 8,10,12 y 15".
Felicitaciones por el foro.
Saludos cordiales 

Lo prometido:
Hoja técnica de LEEA KITS.
Hoja técnica 6x9" triaxial automotor.
Espero les resulte de utilidad.
Estoy a sus órdenes.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:
			
		

> No conozco la anécdota sobre un acto puntual, pero hasta antes de la remodelación de la Casa Rosada había a lo largo del frente una cantidad de bocinas, me parece que eran ocho, orientadas a cubrir la plaza. Era una instalación fija de bocinas LE60, las más grandes que hacía LEEA. Se escuchaban claramente, incluso por Av de Mayo.



Ah, ok. Muchas gracias por responder 

Antes de que me olvide, acá van las fotos que prometí anoche.

En la parte al un costado de mi cama hay un 822 BF AR (si no le erro es de 1985), un 88C RE (corrijanme si me equivoco, no se lee bien en el imán. Tiene imán agarrado con 4 tornillos, por eso pude quitarlo y ver su fecha de fabricación: 1968), 2 tweeters HFP 2005 y un 12-100 BF (no se ve ni le saqué fotos porque está bajo la cama)

En la otra parte hay un 812 RM de 1978, un 812 RE de 1976, 4 tweeters 2001, 2 tweeters 2002 y el otro 12-100 BF que tampoco se ve porque está bajo la cama junto al otro.

En la última foto está mi parlante especial. Lo armé a partir de dos 812 re; uno con el imán salido y el otro sin el cono jajaja. Es producto de un sábado excesivamente aburrido hace 2 años. No lo uso en mi equipo, aunque podría hacerlo ya que salió demasiado bien. No es por agrandarme ni nada, me resulta increíble que una argentinada como esa hecha con dos parlantes para la basura y un poco "Unipox" haya quedado tan bien, sin rozamiento en la bobina, ni ruidos en el cono, nada. Funciona excelentemente, pero es una crotada. jajaja


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola, me parace si mi memoria no me falla, que esas bocinas piezoeléctricas NO llevan divisor de frecuencia ya que lo tiene incorporado en eso parecido a una bocha de driver. Retira las tornillos traseros y verifica (era como un neon o parecido). Potencia maxima 150 watts rms del amplificador en 8 ohms. 

Son una muy buena eleccíon a la hora de refuerzo de medios altos. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## POLI

Bueno muchachos , a casi 3 años de haberse iniciado este post puedo decir que es casi un sueño hecho realidad(mio al menos).
   Fueron muchas horas en diferentes dias , navegando por internet para recopilar alguna pequeña historia, muy pocas por cierto (2 0 3) ,  donde se encontrara a la marca LEEA con alguien que sintiera lo mismo que yo por esta marca nacional que buscó la excelencia en lo que hacia y mantuvo esos  valores hasta el ultimo de sus dias , charlas con sonidistas que habian tenido experiencias con la marca , charlas con roberto , charlas con ingenieros electronicos , tecnicos , todos hablaban bien de ella. Lo mas importante los 1222xe que alguna vez mi padre decidió comprar y que me marcaron de chico y me generaron este amor al audio y a LEEA. 
   Seguramente los hubo hay y habrá , mejores , pero si despierta tantos sentimientos y recuerdos en tanta gente ... algo habran hecho bien ,mucho en mi opinion.
  Quisiera agradecer a todos los que han colaborado pero la verdad es que ya somos demasiados , en especial quiero hacer dos menciones , en primer lugar a "gaston sj"  a por haber plasmado un un post la idea de opinar de LEEA y en segundo lugar a "jorgefer"    por haber compartido tantas experiencias con nosotros en forma desinteresada , ayudandonos a develar tantos misterios y mitos que existian frente a una fabrica ya desaparecida hace años.
  Les pido a todos que sigan colaborando porque tengo fe en que en algun momento vamos a llegar a alcanzar a reunir toda la info de los productos que salieron de esta grandiosa marca Argentina.
  Creo que este post es el mejor homenaje que le podemos hacer a ella ya a su fundador,
Homenaje a una generación , a una  forma de pensar y hacer las cosas   ,hacer las cosas  BIEN...



                                             Abrazo para todos los que comparten este sentimiento

                                                                              POLI.


----------



## ELVISPARPA

Hola antes que nada soy muy nuevo en el foro disculpe si algo no lo hago como se debe, quisiera consultarle a jorgefer lo siguiente, estoy armando unas cajas para un amplificador ken brown studio 15/15 woffer voy a usar Audifiel 10/BX ya que pienso que en baja potencia los audi se defienden bien, el tema es el tweeter tengo la posibilidad de colocar 2 leea HFD40 nuevos!!! son rezago que consigo en una casas de electrónica amiga o unos 2001/02 que le parece a ud. que pueda poner desde su punto de vista. (entiendo que el de bobina tiene un sonido + delicado que el piezoelectrico) pero como es para un valvular quiero dejarlo lo + parecido a lo de su época. desde ya muchas gracia


----------



## danielfer23

hola muchachos. vieron este usuario?http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/_CustId_82247593 
que interesantes cosas que tiene para tenerlo en cuenta


----------



## renzolino

Hola. Mi nombre es Renzo. Antes que nada quiero agradecer al foro por la informacion que proporciona gratuitamente. En segundo lugar quisiera hacer una consulta en esta seccion, en la cual se trata la historia e informacion tan detallada de esta marca nacional de gran trayectoria como es LEEA. 
 Sin mas preambulos paso a consultar: el tema es que llegaron a mis manos dos woofers LEEA 1232-BF/AR HI FI 45 watts 8 ohms.





ahi dejo una imagen, espero se pueda ver porq*UE* es la primera vez q*UE* subo. La cosa es que he estado leyendo pagina por pagina este tema y no he dado con ningun dato para armarme una caja acorde a estos parlantes, los mismos conservan el cono y bobina original, solo se les cambio las suspension, yo ya los compre asi. Les agradeceria infinitamente que me den una mano para saber que dimensiones darle, ya sean litros, sintonia, etc. Quiero tratar de recrear lo mas posible, el sonido original.
 Desde ya pido disculpas si cometi alguna infraccion, lei lo mas q*UE* pude y la verdad que no he encontrado datos de este parlante en particular, si asi del 1270, pero son parlantes diferentes y no quiero hacer las cosas asi nomas. Sin mas me despido y espero su respuesta. gracias a todos.


----------



## Pepeluí

Aquí van los datos del 1270 BF- En la hoja 2 están las medidas para el gabinete.

Un abrazo


----------



## grisleses

Bueno,soy nuevo en el foro mi nombre es Pablo y tengo la siguiente inquietud a saber:
al igual que el compañero forero renzolino ,llegaron a mi poder un par de leea 822 bf/ar
conociendo las bondades de estos componentes por ustedes previamente detalladas es que me animo a hacer la siguiente pregunta

Se justifica armar algo con estos componentes??? como por ejemplo un subwoofer pasivo(que es mi idea asociado a un denon 1911) o estoy diciendo cualquier pavada??? 
y en caso de ser factible que tipo de divisor o filtros llevaria (aclaro que solo soy un entusiasta con algunos pocos conocimientos  y muchas herramientas ja!!!)
Cualquier sugerencia sera bienvenida abusando desde ya de su buena predisposición
saludos cordiales


----------



## Pepeluí

Esto es todo lo que encontré del 1232

Un abrazo,


----------



## renzolino

Muchisimas gracias amigo pepeluí, hoy compre madera para hacerles una caja usando las dimensiones aproximadas que lleva el 1270, ire probando luego con diferentes largos de tubos de sintonia hasta q suene de mi agrado, ademas acompañare a este woofer, con un tweeter de cono ken brown que es mas o menos de la misma epoca y suena genial. 
 Mas adelante me pondre en campaña para medir los parametros T&S para asi lograr una mejor sintonia. un abrazo grande y ni bien las tenga armadas subo fotos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buena tardes renzolino, antes de armar cualquier caja, y por sobre todo como vos mismo dijiste que se le cambio la suspension a los parlantes, esto implica que los parametros t/s varien y por ende puede haber diferencias entre la caja calculada para los originales y estos reparados. Lo ideal seria medir los parametros para asi poder realizar bien las cosas. Para esto te paso el link donde podes leer como hacer dicha medicion Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes
espero haber sido de ayuda. un abrazo y suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## luislp2004

danielfer23 dijo:
			
		

> hola muchachada. tengo un para de leea 2002 nuevos que quiero  empezar a usar. alguien tiene el diagrama para el divisor de frecuencia? creo que eran sin bobinas solo con resistencias y capacitor. gracias de antemano




Hola, te cuento que no solo tengo el diagrama sino que tengo fotocopiada la plaqueta original LEEA.
Si, exacto, no lleva bobinas.
Ese divisor tiene salida para el 2001 y el 2002, el woofer sale directo.
Dame unos dias que lo busco y lo publico.  -- Soy nuevo, avisen si esto no se puede --

Les cuento que tengo un bafle con un Woofer LEEA 12" 100w mas 2 x 2001, 1 x 2002 con ese divisor... y todo el conjunto es IMPRESIONANTE.
Lamentablemente hace unos años preste el bafle y me quemaron los 2001 y 2002. Los reemplace por Jahro similares.
(aun tengo guardado los leea originales.. no se para que.. pero me dio lastima tirarlos)

Compre hace un tiempo unas cajas con 1 woofer Jahro 15" 150W, 3 x 2001 y 1 x 2002.
pero no es lo mismo.
No train divisor, asi que compre uno estandar  y se lo coloque, pero no suena igual que el LEEA.

Todo esto lo uso con un ampliicador FONUM 100+100 con salida para 4 bafles.

Como anecdota les cuento que el LEEA 12" venia con la suspension de goma (el borde del cono), pero despues de 26 años, ese borde se pudrio y se despedazo solito.
Lo lleve a una casa de reparacion de parlantes, y me lo querian reenconar. CASI LOS MATO, les dije que no lo tocaran, que queria que probaran a colocar solo el borde de goma nuevo. Se resistian porque decian que seguramente se habia estropeado, pero me hicieron caso y probaron. Suena IGUAL que siempre. Espero que por 26 años mas.. ja..ja

Es cierto lo del tamaño del iman que trae el LEEA 12", es impresionante el tamaño, estos jahro de 15", ni se le parecen.

Aun no termine de leer todos los post... esto es muy largo. Que suerte tener los datos de gente que trabajo en leea, ojala puedan trabajar con la misma calidad que en aquel entonces.

Saludos. Sigo leyendo.

Una consulta, solo por curiosidad . ¿ LEEA y Decoud tenian alguna relacion comercial en aquel entonces ? porque todos los equipos decoud que conoci venian equipados con parlantes leea


----------



## POLI

Pepeluí dijo:
			
		

> http://youtu.be/QZkQ-tzZess
> 
> Para el INFARRRTOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  Me infarte !!!inmaculado ,  que cul*  conseguir eso en caja cerrado , me mato el detalle de los tornillos en bolsa con logo original y el telgopor con el logo de LEEA , estaban hasta en el mas minimo detalle , alguin sabe quien es ?? debe haber andado por aqui en algun momento. 



luislp2004 dijo:


> Lo lleve a una casa de reparacion de parlantes, y me lo querian reenconar. CASI LOS MATO, les dije que no lo tocaran, que queria que probaran a colocar solo el borde de goma nuevo. Se resistian porque decian que seguramente se habia estropeado, pero me hicieron caso y probaron. Suena IGUAL que siempre. Espero que por 26 años mas.. ja..ja



   Hola Luis , menos mal que te avivaste y no dejaste que te lo reenconaran , hay tanto comerciante inescrupuloso dando vuelta , con tal de sacar un mango mas te hacen un desastre porque ellos saben que no le pueden volver a poner componentes de la misma calidad y sin embargo lo hacen , quienes fueron ? yo tambien soy de La Plata .


----------



## luislp2004

POLI dijo:


> Hola Luis , menos mal que te avivaste y no dejaste que te lo reenconaran , hay tanto comerciante inescrupuloso dando vuelta , con tal de sacar un mango mas te hacen un desastre porque ellos saben que no le pueden volver a poner componentes de la misma calidad y sin embargo lo hacen , quienes fueron ? yo tambien soy de La Plata .



Fue hace como 4 años atras, los de la vieja casa del parlante (hoy no se si tiene el mismo nombre), en calle 7 entre... 69 y 70 maso..
Te aclaro que lo que ellos me plantearon era que tenian dudas porque si el parlante se habia usado sin el borde en buen estado seguramente se habria 'desconado', yo insisti porque cuando vi que el borde estaba en mal estado, lo saque de uso. 
Sacaron el resto del borde, y en el mismo cono pegaron un borde similar de goma y quedo perfecto.

Este finde busco la fotocopia de la plaqueta del divisor Leea y los componentes.



POLI dijo:


> PD: y es FONUM , no fonun , y a Omar Rojas de FONUM y a Roberto de LEEA los conozco.



Poli, conoces a Omar Rojas ?.. me acuerdo que tenian el laboratorio (o taller/fabrica) en gonnet, por la zona de Escandalo, doblando por el puente de hierro... le lleve la potencia un par de veces porque me parecia que no funcionaba bien, que distorsionaba cuando estaba al maximo ... la probaban, me miraban y me contestaban.. 'no pibe' anda perfecto, el problema seguro lo tnes con los bafles".. ja..ja.. esto fue hace como 26 años atras..

Sabes que paso, ? siguen haciendo algo, siguen alli.. estan en otra parte ?
Siempre tuve miedo que le pase algo a la potencia y pienso ¿quien sabra lo suficiente para meterle mano ?... hace casi 30 años que funca, y funca y funca (ahora la uso cada vez menos) ... es impresionante y pensar que es solo 100+100 la que tengo.


----------



## POLI

Estimado Luis ,
                       Si , se quienes son los que decis que reparan parlantes , dejemoslo ahi , no comparto totalmente su criterio a la hora de reparar, pero tampoco hay mucho por aqui.
  Con respecto a fonum , hace ya mucho de la ultima vez que lo vi , tengo entendido que tuvieron algun problemilla legal por lo que tuvieron que desaparecer , a lo largo del timpo transcurrido como aficionado al audio y estudio me di cuanta que hacian las cosas con mucho criterio y bien aplicado , se hacia lo mejor que se podia y con los mejores materiales disponibles , tengo 2 potencias fonum aún funcionado correctamente , si queres ubicar a la gente de fonum , tenes dos formas,  una tratando de scarle la info a la gente de 13 vision que aún mantienen contacto con ellos,  dos tambien estan en Mercado L. vendiendo unos line array y otras cosas , supongo que aún él esta ligado a esto , yo no he tenido ncesidad de contactarlos todavia , pero son dos datos a tener en cuenta por si los llegas a necesitar , donde estaban antes ya no estan mas hace muchos años.

                                                                                  Saludos.


----------



## luislp2004

danielfer23 dijo:
			
		

> hola muchachada. tengo un para de leea 2002 nuevos que quiero  empezar a usar. alguien tiene el diagrama para el divisor de frecuencia? creo que eran sin bobinas solo con resistencias y capacitor. gracias de antemano



Prometido es deuda.

Aca les dejo la fotocopia de la plaqueta del filtro divisor LEEA 13130, circuito y  componentes.
Les pido disculpa, no esta muy prolijo, pero para Uds con lo que saben seguramente les servira igual.

Digamos que es este mismo modelo publicado:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-120301635-divisor-de-frecuencias-leea-para-tweeter-_JM_
del publicado la plaqueta es la misma, pero ese viene con los componentes solo para el tweeter 2001, en tanto que este que subi yo es para un 2001 (T) y un 2002 (M)

Espero les sirva.



santiago dijo:


> hecho
> YouTube - Parlantes LEEA Industria Argentina
> 
> YouTube - Unboxing Parlantes LEEA Industria Argentina
> 
> 
> encontre esto youtubeando
> 
> saludos



Sorprendente, la variedad de elementos que fabricaron sin despreciar la calidad...
 y de pie...

Habia encontrado el primer video y me sorprendio, cuando vi que ya lo habian publicado simplemente quise refrescarlo.. muy bueno.


----------



## ferdjcharro

Hola gente, hace mucho que leo éste tema porque realmente comparto la admiración por los componentes Leea. Tengo una pregunta que aunque leí no encontré la respuesta, ustedes que sabes muchísimo sobre el tema a lo mejor me puedan ayudar,. ¿ Que diferencias hay entre la serie BE y la BF? Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Creo que BF es para baja frecuencia y BE bajo extendido,que seria con mas rango de frecuencia


----------



## jorgefer

Exacto, BE es por Bajo Extendido, que significa woofer extendido hacia los medios. Los parlantes de la serie BE tienen muy buenos medios, llegan hasta 4500 Hz los de 15" y hasta 7000Hz los de 8", si no recuerdo mal. Son: 15/150BE, 12/150BE, 10/150BE y 8/150BE. Con bobina de cinta de aluminio de 2". 

La serie "moderna" BF es más orientada a bajas frecuencias, con imanes más grandes, y bobinas de mayor diámetro, aunque también con buenos medios. Son los 18B/250BF, 15L/250BF y 12S/250BF. También los similares de 300 y 400W, todos ellos con bobina de 2,5" de cinta de aluminio.

Hay una serie de 600W, con bobinas de cinta de cobre de 3", que eran solamente woofers, sin cobertura del rango medio, el 18/600BF y el 15/600BF.

Los 10/150BE y 8/150BE llegaron a utilizarse como parlantes de medios en las cajas de tres vías que tenian woofers de 18" y de 15" de las líneas de 250,300 y 400W.

También hubo muchísimos modelos anteriores con la sigla BF, pero eran con bobinas normales de alambre de cobre y, en general, llegaban solamente hasta la zona de 1000 Hz.


----------



## Pepeluí

Jorgefer: Un muchacho en facebook consiguió un par de 1270 SA. Por casualidad no tendría la hoja de datos ó los parámetros. Muchas gracias,


----------



## jorgefer

Pepeluí: no tengo info de ese modelo, decile que pase fotos a ver qué tipo de ala tiene, tal vez se pueda asimilar al 1270BF o al RE. Hay datos del 1270BF en la biblioteca. Parámetros no hay.


----------



## danielfer23

luislp2004 dijo:


> Prometido es deuda.
> 
> Aca les dejo la fotocopia de la plaqueta del filtro divisor LEEA 13130, circuito y  componentes.
> Les pido disculpa, no esta muy prolijo, pero para Uds con lo que saben seguramente les servira igual.
> 
> Digamos que es este mismo modelo publicado:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-120301635-divisor-de-frecuencias-leea-para-tweeter-_JM_
> del publicado la plaqueta es la misma, pero ese viene con los componentes solo para el tweeter 2001, en tanto que este que subi yo es para un 2001 (T) y un 2002 (M)
> 
> Espero les sirva.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorprendente, la variedad de elementos que fabricaron sin despreciar la calidad...
> y de pie...
> 
> Habia encontrado el primer video y me sorprendio, cuando vi que ya lo habian publicado simplemente quise refrescarlo.. muy bueno.


gracias
me habia olvidado de agradecer


----------



## Pepeluí

jorgefer dijo:


> Pepeluí: no tengo info de ese modelo, decile que pase fotos a ver qué tipo de ala tiene, tal vez se pueda asimilar al 1270BF o al RE. Hay datos del 1270BF en la biblioteca. Parámetros no hay.



Jorgefer, tiene ala de foam.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jorgefer

Entonces se puede asimilar al 1270BF. No hay parámetros, pero en la Biblioteca están las medidas de la caja recomendada.


----------



## edh59

Hola a todos:
Adjunto algunas imágenes del Kit LEEA C15,compuesto por:woofer 15",2TW domo radiante,rango medio 8",divisor,2 tubos de sintonía,marquilla,hoja técnica con medidas del gabinete (144 litros) y conexionado.Potencia:75wrms.Excelente sonido,bajos poderosos!!!
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/marquillaoriginal.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/g/684/marquillaoriginal.jpg/ (KIT LEEA C15).

El par de baffles LEEA KIT lo estoy desarmando porque serán reemplazados por otros de 18" (194litros).
Por ahora en construcción (ver imágen abajo).
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/baffle18enconstruccion.jpg/

Saludos cordiales.

Saludos.


----------



## busito20

hola !!! soy nuevo en los foros.

que bueno encontrar gente que le gusten los leea !!!

no lei desde el principio pero a mi tambien me parecen un caño, trabajo en una fabrica de parlantes y hace un par de años encontramos al tornero que hacia los polares para la leea, sigue haciendo y le estamos comprando a el, la campana de aluminio viene importada y cono y bobina tambien.

no tienen una minima idea de la pena que me da cuando traen a reparar los jaro con la campana de la leea, a mi en particular los jaro no me gustan, ojo, si animo de ofender hay jente que si.

tengo dos cajas karlson con leea de 15 y dos con jaro de 15, nada que ver unas con otras.


saludos !!!


----------



## Pepeluí

busito20 dijo:


> hola !!! soy nuevo en los foros.
> 
> que bueno encontrar gente que le gusten los leea !!!
> 
> no lei desde el principio pero a mi tambien me parecen un caño, trabajo en una fabrica de parlantes y hace un par de años encontramos al tornero que hacia los polares para la leea, sigue haciendo y le estamos comprando a el, la campana de aluminio viene importada y cono y bobina tambien.
> 
> no tienen una minima idea de la pena que me da cuando traen a reparar los jaro con la campana de la leea, a mi en particular los jaro no me gustan, ojo, si animo de ofender hay jente que si.
> 
> tengo dos cajas karlson con leea de 15 y dos con jaro de 15, nada que ver unas con otras.
> 
> 
> saludos !!!



Cuando puedas, subí algunas fotos de los Karlson con Leea 15". Un abrazo,

Busito 20:
Aquí te subo la placa del Karlson. Es una original del de 8"-
Un abrazo,


----------



## jinstruments

Hola a todos . 
Antes que nada me presento ya que soy nuevo por aquí:  me llamo Juan, soy de Neuquén, técnico en electrónica, con cuarenta y tantos pirulos.

Felicitaciones a los creadores y participantes de este foro, que nos enseñan y vuelven a la luz las gloriosas épocas de LEEA y de sus productos.

Les cuento que conocí los Leea en mi época de estudiante, allá por los 80, me quería armar un buen par de bafles Hi Fi para uso hogareño. Ya tenía mi ampo 40 +40  armado de un Kit RCA comprado en Eneka  de calle Tucumán (mas de un nostálgico se acordara).

Bueno, en una casa de electrónica de aquí vendían los  Leea como la mejor opción (y no estaban equivocados).  Le tenía ganas a unos 15” pero no llegaba mi presupuesto,  así que me fui un escaloncito  mas abajo y después de estudiar las hojas de datos y de leer un poco del tema, decidí comprar para hacer un sistema de 3 vías Bass réflex:        1270BF/AR  +  650RM + 2 (dos) Tw  HFD-40  + Div Frec 3 vías Leea 12959

El bafle lo hice yo, ya que mi viejo tenía el lugar y las herramientas y me doy cierta maña, respetando el volumen interno y el tubo de sintonía que aconsejaba LEEA, quedo aceptable.  Le aplique al diseño del frente ciertas recomendaciones que leí en revistas de audio de la época y con parlantes al ras.   No es necesario explicarles a Uds. como suena esto……. Acá van algunas fotos adjuntas.






Bueno hace un par de años empezaron a desintegrase literalmente la suspensión alas de foam, lo que me entristeció y creía que ya era el final de mis wofers. Resulta que me recomendaron un reparador de parlantes de la zona y realmente (creo) hizo un buen trabajo, solo cambio el foam y el guarda polvo, el resto sigue original -> ¿ pudo haber cambiado las características – valores T/S  del parlante con esta reparación ? (tu opinión jorgefer siempre es de referencia).  Va fotos del trabajo realizado





No la quiero hacer larga, así que en otro mensaje les consultare, ya que a las cajas quiero hacerles mejoras y cambios.
Saludos Cordiales.

PD1:  El cartelito Sansui, fue un desliz de aquella época, no sabia lo que era Leea (perdonuussss) 

PD2:  El copo guarda polvo abollado, fue gentileza de mi sobrina …ggrrrrr…. :enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## jorgefer

Hola Juan, bienvenido al foro! Es una suerte que Leea tuviese distribución a nivel nacional, tenemos fans en todo el país...

El kit de parlantes y filtros que compraste me parece muy acertado, así que con los consabidos cuidados constructivos eso debe andar muy bien. El copo hundido lo podes reparar, generalmente pegándole una cinta de papel y tirando con cuidado se arregla. Si no, podes probar con un alfiler, haciéndoe un orificio y tirando de las partes hundidas hacia afuera con un alambrecito. Digo, para no hacer ggrrrr cada vez que lo ves... Por otro lado, no debería afectar el sonido.

Siempre los cambios que se hacen alteran los parámetros, pero en el caso particular del ala de foam puede no ser importante, porque es solamente una de las dos elasticidades que centran el movimiento del cono, y normalmente la que manda es la trasera o "araña". Si colocaron un ala "normal", es decir no demasiado dura, no debe influir mucho. Igual, no estaría demás chequear la sintonía. 

Saludos.


----------



## jinstruments

Hola a todos.

Ando con ganas de comprarme un 15L/250 BF y tengo algunas dudas que les quiero consultar.

Mi intención es hacerme un sub wofer pasivo de uso hogareño ¿como ven este parlante para eso ? (jorgefer entiendo que vos mejor que nadie para describir los pro y los contra)

- ¿ todas las partidas del 15L/250BF tenían bobina de cinta de aluminio de 63 mm?.

- con respecto a las primeras partidas con problemas con los conos (que luego corrigieron) 
  ¿que características del cono hay que observar para darse cuenta si esta original o fue reenconado bien o con cono "trucho" ?

- Para evaluar en el peor de los casos ¿ alguien bobina cinta de aluminio ? ¿el Sr. Roberto ?

- por ultimo y si son tan amables, indíquenme una idea de costos de cambio de cono / bobina.

Soy totalmente consciente que solo los parámetros T/S me van a responder muchas dudas, pero estoy lejos del vendedor y solo puedo apreciar fotos del parlante antes de "meterme" en la compra.

Desde ya gracias por Vs respuesta y les mando un saludo.

Juan


----------



## jorgefer

Si el cono fuera de los malos, seguramente ya estaría destruido. Suponiendo, claro, que hubiera estado en uso y no guardado en su caja. La bobina es de cinta de aluminio en todos los casos. 

Pero para uso como subwoofer no es el parlante más adecuado, ya que está diseñado para refuerzo de sonido en gabinetes que no bajan del orden de los 50 Hz, es decir es un woofer.  Para subwoofer es mejor usar un modelo con ala de goma o foam, con Fs del orden de los 25 Hz o menos. Leea no llegó a fabricar parlantes para ser usados específicamente como subwoofers.


----------



## martincartagenero

hola como estan colegas, les comento que tengo dos gloriosos leea modelo 15 130 BF es de 15 pulgadas y 130 watts 8ohms, los castigue seis años en unas cajas y los usaba como medios desde los 100 hz hasta los 1500hz realmente no me acordaba que eran de 130 watts pero les puedo decir que conectaba dos en paralelo en 4 ohms a una qsc usa 1300 o sea 650watts, luego los use con una american pro concert c4800 de 1800 en 4 ohms y uno empezo a raspar, resulta que se rompio porque se le salio la tapita del cono y seguramente sobreexcursiono. lo voy a mandar a reparar al que me lo reparo la ultima vez, lo unico que no se y me gustaria saber es algunos datos tecnicos, como el diametro de la bobina y cualquier otro dato que puedan tener. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

martincartagenero dijo:


> hola como estan colegas, les comento que tengo dos gloriosos leea modelo 15 130 BF es de 15 pulgadas y 130 watts 8ohms, los castigue seis años en unas cajas y los usaba como medios desde los 100 hz hasta los 1500hz realmente no me acordaba que eran de 130 watts pero les puedo decir que conectaba dos en paralelo en 4 ohms a una qsc usa 1300 o sea 650watts, luego los use con una american pro concert c4800 de 1800 en 4 ohms y uno empezo a raspar, resulta que se rompio porque se le salio la tapita del cono y seguramente sobreexcursiono. lo voy a mandar a reparar al que me lo reparo la ultima vez, lo unico que no se y me gustaria saber es algunos datos tecnicos, como el diametro de la bobina y cualquier otro dato que puedan tener. desde ya muchas gracias



Que animalada! pobre Leea che,la verdad como se la aguanto es una cosa de locos


----------



## martincartagenero

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Que animalada! pobre Leea che,la verdad como se la aguanto es una cosa de locos



la verdad es que no lo puedo creer, ahi medi el iman y es de 17.5 cm por 2.2cm hay que creer o reventar, los he tocado  por los ductos de sintonizacion y estaban a la temperatura del agua para el mate mas o meno con la potencia aplicada y un uso continuo de seis a doce horas. supongo que estaba diseñado para otro uso, yo creo que por la exigencia que le daba, no respondia bien a algunas frecuencias. pero lleve la comida a mi casa muchisimas veces. ojala algun dia vuelva a abrirse una fabrica como leea en argentina y que podamos competir, porque los cerebros estan, falta decision politica para insertarnos en el mercado con algo distinto a la soja y productor primarios. saludos


----------



## Levi Bugueno

hola...hablando de tantas de estas maquinas LEEA tengo un par de leea 12570..estan un po*C*o deteriorados y no puedo saber nada de ellos..necesito saber de que potencia son...y asi podre saber si los podre usar en mi amplificador de bajo....segun mi viejo que los conoce dice que se la bancan..pero simplemente me gustaria saber mas de ellos...la idea es que tengo 4 parlantes todos leea..dos quiero usar para medios y agudos estos son de modelo 12.602 y los otros que son los 12570 pensaba usarlos para los graves...pero no se que potencia tienen...quien me podra decir si me van a servir para hacer andar cada uno a 100w¿?¿? saludos


----------



## matijuarez

alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir los parametros thielle small de un LEEA 12 150bf ?porque tengo que hacerle un crossover y no se a que frecuencia cortarlo..no se donde empieza a caer su respuesta,tambien tengo que calcularle una caja(por eso los parametros).Lo unico que les pido es que no me manden a medirlos porque se que en algun lado tienen que estar esos parametros y mido los parametros en parlantes chinos que no se consiguen los datos.Saludos y lo escuche en una caja sin calcular especificamente para ese woofer y suena extraordinario


----------



## jorgefer

matijuarez dijo:


> alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir los parametros thielle small de un LEEA 12 150bf ?o



Si te referís al 12/150BE, están en éste tema.


----------



## thomasmo

Hola amigos del foro, soy nuevo, y me registre en este foro, ya que lei con entusiasmo este inmenso hilo sobre los parlantes LEEA, les cuento que tengo unos LEEA 8" 812-RE, y me queria armar unas cajas, el problema es que no sé bien cuantos Lts tiene que tener la misma. He leido casi todo el hilo, y se menciona sobre el 822BF, pero ese es Woofer solo y no Rango Extendido como los que yo tengo en mi poder. Así mismo del 822BF, se dice que necesita 40x26x18cm (18,7lts) segun comentó Marino. Tambien hay un folleto dando vueltas del 8-150BE, tambien de 8" pero es Bajo Extendido, y dice que se necesitan 10.7. Desconozco los parametros T&S y tampoco dispongo de las herramientas para medirlos. Me gustaria si alguien puede ayudarme y orientarme en qué cantidad de litros funciona mejor mis 812RE. 

Les agradezco de antemano y los felicito a todos por la excelente comunidad de este foro. 

Saludos.


----------



## matijuarez

Thomasmo mira: Ver el archivo adjunto 54326
es como ese?lee los ultimos 4 comentarios que te explican como ir a la biblioteca del tema,ahi estan los parametros de parlantes leea,lo mas probable es que encuentres el tuyo.Una vez que tengas los parametros estas en condiciones de calcular la caja,si no sabes pedi ayuda creando un hilo nuevo pero primero te recomiendo que leas muchos temas que hay mucho para aprender en el foro,saludos


----------



## thomasmo

matijuarez dijo:


> Thomasmo mira: Ver el archivo adjunto 54326
> es como ese?lee los ultimos 4 comentarios que te explican como ir a la biblioteca del tema,ahi estan los parametros de parlantes leea,lo mas probable es que encuentres el tuyo.Una vez que tengas los parametros estas en condiciones de calcular la caja,si no sabes pedi ayuda creando un hilo nuevo pero primero te recomiendo que leas muchos temas que hay mucho para aprender en el foro,saludos



Primero, gracias por responderme matijuarez, efectivamente es ese modelo, y ya he analizado todo eso, pero en ningun lugar me dice los lts de la caja. Tampoco la totalidad de los parametros T&S como para calcular la caja, por eso es que pido ayuda. Vuelvo a repetir que me leí lo que pude encontrar del modelo que tengo el 812-re, pero solo tengo la siguiente informacion feaciente: la potencia (18w), el rango de frecuencia (55/15000), frecuencia de resonancia (68hz), impedancia nominal (8 Ohms), las medidas y el peso. Pero en ningun lado encontré el litraje o los parametros T&S. Solo econtré como dije en mi anterior post, lo referente al 822BF y al 8-150BE, pero no a mi modelo exacto el 812-re. 

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## matijuarez

es una lastima cuando encontras todos los modelos menos el tuyo,te sentis discriminado  busque con google pero no te encontre nada  yo revisaria bien todas las imagenes de la biblioteca porque hay muchos articulos que no estan nombrados o tienen tirulos poco descriptivos,con mucha suerte encontras algo..recien me paso eso pero con un modelo mas conocido el 12-150 BE.Si no conseguite un tester que mida voltaje alterno en una escala media chica y un par de resistencias y se pueden calcular los parametros haciendo un poco mas de formulerio.Saludos


----------



## jorgefer

Puedo asegurar que los parámetros T-S del 812RE no fueron tomados en Leea, ni siquiera de forma extraoficial, así que lo único que queda es que los interesados los tomen ellos mismos y los publiquen. Es que el parlante no es ni por asomo un woofer ni fue pensado más que como un rango extendido para usos generales. Seguramente el Qt es muy alto, no olvidemos que tiene un magneto pequeño y bobina de 1". Sin embargo, creo que hay un folleto en donde figuran las dimensiones de una caja recomendada en forma empírica. Tal vez alguien pueda aportarlo?

Como detalle importante, tené en cuenta que la potencia máxima es de 18W y la frecuencia nominal de resonancia es de 68 Hz, así que hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo que se le exige. Dada la edad de estos parlantes yo te recomendaría no usar un ampli de más de 12W/canal sobre 8 ohms. Sobre todo si queres escuchar algunos graves.


----------



## thomasmo

matijuarez y jorgefer gracias por sus respuestas.

Lamentablemente ya me fije en todos lados y nada. Pero bueno. 

Tester tengo, pero no mide frecuencias y en todos los tutoriales que encontre para medir T&S decia que se necesitaba un frecuencimetro. Si se puede con mi tester (uno baratito noganet que sirve pero tiene pocas funciones), si son tan amables me vendria re bien un tutorial para hacerlo. 

jorgefer: eso que decis es cierto, no tiene grandes graves aunque no lo escuché dentro de una caja. Vos que veo que conoces claramente los LEEA, me recomendas que arme unas cajas? obviamente de baja potencia. Pero, te pregunto cual es tu opinion personal, vale la pena?

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes thomasmo, te recomiendo leer todo el sig. post del profe ezavalla , ahi vas a ver que medir los parametros t/s no es tan complicado. Cualquier duda consulta en ese post que es el sig. Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes. En este otro post hay varios datos de parametros t/s, Parametros Thielle & Small, banco de datos. ahi tengo posteados unos 10 12bf que deben de ser de la misma epoca y como ya te comentaron no esperes mucho de ellos. 
VOy a ver si encuentro los planos que te daban para la construccion de los bafles para estos parlantes, pero si mal no recuerdo son bafles de varios litros de volumen (mas de 100) Bueno luego llego a casa y revuelvo. un abrazo. sergio


----------



## jorgefer

*thomasmo:*

El 812RE es un parlantito de sonido muy agradable y equilibrado, de baja potencia. Pero por más caja que le pongas, no esperes nada por debajo de 70Hz (ni por encima de 12 KHz).
Yo no los usaría para un sistema de audio, salvo como vía de medios. Una aplicación muy interesante puede ser en un sistema 2.1 para la PC, cortado a 200 ó 300 Hz, con un subwoofer. Ahí no necesitás calcular parámetros: te haces unas cajitas chicas cerradas, con bastante estopa adentro, y listo. Yo tengo unas así, los Panelcitos Leea con 6" y andan muy bien.

Ojo que el 1012 es un parlante de 12" de 10W, nada que ver con el 812, no confundir.


----------



## matijuarez

Para calcular los parametros necesitas la salida de audio de la pc(sin ninguna placa de sonido en especial ni nada),un amplificador con respuesta en frecuencia lo mas plana posible(yo use uno con transistores y despues un tda2040 y me dieron valores totalmente distintos..el mas plano resulto ser el tda),no hace falta que sea a mucha potencia,Las mediciones se hacen a 1W asique calcula segun la resistencia de tu parlante que voltaje de salida necesitas en el ampli [ p=v*i ---> p=v*(V/r)  --->  p=v^2/r   --->  *Raiz(p*r)=V* ] Si tu parlante es de 8 ohm el voltaje pico que tenes que tener a la salida del ampli es de 2.83 V por lo tanto con el tester(voltaje eficaz) vas a medir 2V.Tambien necesitas una resistencia que sea 10 veces mas grande que la r de tu parlante(podes usar muchas en paralelo y en serie para llegar al valor y para que soporten la potencia) y el tester,puesto en la escala mas chico de VCA(para que sea preciso)despues  bajas algun software que genere onda seno(TrueRTA) y listo..tenes todos los materiales,veo en mi pc si encuentro algun tutorial asi lo subo


----------



## thomasmo

gracias a todos por la ayuda, voy a intentar medir los parametros T&S, aunque por lo que me dice jorgefer, creo que haré eso, armarme un 2.1, con un buen subwoofer y listo. Si logro medir los parlantes, subo los datos para que todos los tengan.


----------



## aleloco

hola muchachos  me regalaron 2 woofers de 12" y 2 tweeters leea y no se que modelos son, ninguno tiene la etiqueta =( uno de los woofers tenia un pedazo y pude rescatar esta info

modelo: esta parte esta rota solo se ve 24-BF
potencia:25w
imp: 8ohms
freq: 38/4.000 hz

no se si con esa info alguien se puede dar cuenta del modelo


----------



## jorgefer

*aleloco*:

Podrías subir fotos de los parlantes por delante y atrás, y lo mismo de los tweeters?


----------



## aleloco

claro jorgefer

woofer:










tweeter:









los links para ver las fotos mas grandes
woofer:
http://i53.tinypic.com/zugzkn.jpg
http://i55.tinypic.com/2mzhy88.jpg
tweeter:
http://i56.tinypic.com/30l1loz.jpg
http://i54.tinypic.com/63u8fd.jpg


----------



## josesoft

Consulta.... alguien tiene las especificaciones de un 222-b? gracias!


----------



## jorgefer

*aleloco:*

El woofer parece un 124BF. Adjunto un folleto de woofers Leea donde figuran sus características en el formato de la época, es decir, no están los parámetros T-S. No pude encontrar el folleto de baffles recomendados, si alguien lo tiene por favor súbalo.

El tweeter creo que es un HFD-40/B, domo de celulosa de 1". Si tiene la letra B entonces está incluido en la carcasa un filtro LC con frecuencia de corte 4000Hz. Se puede colocar directamente en paralelo con el 124BF, que llega a 4000H sin ningun otro filtro.

Igual, siempre es bueno verificar que tiene el firtro interno, lo que se ve midiendo entre los terminales con un tester, si da circuito abierto es que hay un capacitor en serie, está el filtro... o está quemado. Ojo, si es un HFD-40 sin la letra B, no tiene el filtro, hay que colocar un filtro externo.


----------



## aleloco

muchas gracias Jorge ^^ si el tweeter tiene el filtro interno
después voy a ir a lo de mi amigo a medir la caja en la que estaban y paso los datos
capas le sirven a alguien


PD: Jorge vi que sos de lugano, vos sos el Jorge que hace parlantes para amplis de guitarra?


----------



## jorgefer

*aleloco:*
Genial si podes subir los datos de lo que puedas lograr. Lamentablemente se ha perdido mucha info original de Leea, así que todo es útil como material de consulta para nuestra biblioteca.

Sí, soy el mismo Jorge.


----------



## bumandijo

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y se que hay muchos temas respecto al diseño de cajas pero e leido mucho y no llego a una conclucion para armar mis propias cajas ya e probado calcular los litros con winisd pero me da un valor de litros muy elevado...

Los woofer son peavey pro 15 que son de 15" y 200w rms aqui van los datos:

Características:
15"
Impedancia: 8 Ohms
Capacidad de potencia: 800 W Peak 400 W Program 200 W Continuous
Sensibilidad: 96.4 dB / 1 W 1 m
Rango de frecuencias usables: 40 Hz ~ 3 kHz
Cono: Celulosa impregnada de Kevlar®
Diametro de la bobina: 2.5" / 63 mm
Material de la bobina: 2 layers, thermally bonded copper wire Kapton former Nomex® stiffener
Peso neto lb. / kg: 10.4 lbs. / 4.7 kg
Znom (ohms) 8
Revc (ohms) 6.00
Sd (Metros cuadrados) 0.0855
BL (T/M) 13.35
Fo (Hz) 34.4
Vas (litros) 331.6
Cms (uM/N) 324.6
Mms (gm) 66.5
Qms 3.576
Qes 0.482
Qts 0.425
Xmax (mm) 2.5
Le (mH) 0.74
SPL (1W 1m) 96.4
No (%) 2.40%
Vd (cu. in. / ml) 26.1 / 428
Pmax (Watts pgm.) 500
Disp (cu. in. / ml) 131.40 / 2154
Peso fuera del embalaje: 13.78 lb(6.25 kg)

tambien les voy a poner 1 driver con bocina a cada caja y tenia pensado ponerle lana de vidrio. Las medidas que tengo que las saque de otra caja technics de 15 son:

Alto: 81cm
Ancho: 47cm
Profundidad: 29.5cm

si la cuenta no me falla serian 112 litros aproximadamente igualmente estas medidas son externas.

tambien dejo una imagen con otros diseños de cajar pero yo no veo la forma de poner el driver ahi (no entra)

Muchas gracias por su tiempo
Saludos


----------



## PNF

Buenas Gente !, este es mi primer post concretamente asi que me presento, me llamo Pablo, y queria contarles que felizmente adquiri un par de cajas con una pieza que siempre quise tener, unos Leea 152-A Coaxiales, afortunadamente los parlantes y los divisores estaban como si los hubieran sacado de la caja ayer, ni una raya. el sonido me dejo embobado, realmenten no podia creer que UN solo parlante sonara asi, Estoy buscando la folleteria del mismo, alguien la tiene como para subirla al foro ? di vueltas un rato largo por las 40 paginas del thread y no di con ellas... EDIT: acabo de encontrarlas en la pagina 29 estaban en un .rar !

les dejo una foto de uno de los drivers dentro de la caja,






Saludos !

ahora subo unos aportes de folleteria, y una medicion de respuesta, impedancia y T-S de unos Leea 812-HF !



Como prometi, aporte de folleteria, y un aporte muy valioso de una medicion: Leea 812-HF ( 8 pulgadas full range, 12 w rms, cono papel, bobina 1", iman alnico 5 blindado, campana de aluminio ), *la medicion habla por si sola,* pueden usarla para manejarse con similares de 8 pulgadas de leea, como un 812-RE ( un HF bajado de tono, con iman de ceramica, pero igualmente hermoso sonido. ) Saludos, y si alguien consigue la folleteria de los COX 152-A se agradece !!


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/imagen4ha.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/imagen5km.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/444/imagen6b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/imagen7b.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/443/imagen8m.jpg/


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Te felicito,la verdad que suerte encontrar estas joyas dando vueltas por ahi


----------



## janston

Una consulta, alguien podría (si es que la tiene, obviamente jaja) escanear y subir una imagen del certificado de un garantía? el que era como éste:



 

 

Es que, como se ve, lo tengo en pésimo estado y quiero editarlo en computadora para imprimirlo y tenerlo como corresponde. 

Gracias y felices fiestas para todos


----------



## janston

Bueno, debido a que soy demasiado ansioso... jajaja acá está editada la tarjeta de garantía de Leea. Me volví [Término innecesariamente vulgar] para leer lo que decía, pero creo haberlo logrado. jaja En fin, acá está por si a alguien le interesa. 






 

​
saludos.


----------



## atico5007

Janston muy buen laburo Che! Ya me guarde una copia, espero que no te moleste.
Hablando de copias, tengo unos papelitos con la cara de Roca que a lo mejor me podrías...no se...
Saludos! Buenas Fiestas!


----------



## janston

atico5007 dijo:


> Janston muy buen laburo Che! Ya me guarde una copia, espero que no te moleste.
> Hablando de copias, tengo unos papelitos con la cara de Roca que a lo mejor me podrías...no se...
> Saludos! Buenas Fiestas!



jajaja na, ta bien che. La onda es que los tome el que quiera  Y lo de los papelitos me interesa eh. ajjaja


----------



## josesoft

estas las escanee de unos 222-b coaxiales que tengo.... si alguien tiene la hoja de datos de estos se los agradezco.... saludos!


----------



## aschefer

Hola a todos, necesitaria un poco de ayuda para armar un par de cajas....

en realidad ya las tengo armadas con 2 woofers leea 12 150BE, suenan terribles...
mi idea es hacer un sonidito en vivo para 100 personas maximo, no exijo mucho (por el bolsillo)

tengo un cabezal peavey xr600, que tira 300 w rms a 2 ohms y 240 w rms a 4 ohms.

lo que me faltaria es armar el divisor para ponerle 1 driver (que todavia no compre) a cada caja...
estoy buscando precios todavia y no se bien como dividir las frecuencias del driver y woofer (en caso de necesitar) escucho propuestas para la compra, y tendria que saber de que potencia tendrian que ser.

la division que me gustaria hacerle es pasiva.

Originalmente la caja que contenia estos parlantes, tenia un tweeter tipo motorola (marca leea) con una resistencia de 18 ohms 1/2 w y en una de las patas de la resistencia salen 2 cosas, 1 capacitor de 2,2 uf y un tubito (inductor supuestamente) que dice 15R-K RALCO. 
me servira esto mismo para ponerle?

les agradezco mucho sus respuestas y les mando un saludo con un deseo de que tengan un buen año 2012.


----------



## jorgefer

*aschefer*
Los 12/150BE son de 8 ohms, por lo que las cajas van a ser de 8 ohms. Dado que tu ampli entrega 240W sobre 4 ohms, las cajas van a ir en paralelo y cada una va a recibir 120W, lo que está dentro de las especificaciones del parlante. 

Si vas a colocar bocina con driver de medios  podés dejar los tweeters.  Si el driver es de medios y agudos, por ahí no te hace falta el tweeter, probalo. El tubito marca Ralco es una resistencia cerámica de 15 ohms.

El asunto es elegir una bocina y driver adecuados, ahí ya no te sé aconsejar tanto, pero de cualquier modo vas a necesitar un divisor de dos vías acorde con lo que elijas.

Por si te sirve, te cuento que una combinación económica muy usada con el 12/150BE era una bocina piezo de medios 2002 y un tweeter 2001, cada uno con su juego de componentes de filtro.

Buen año para todos!


----------



## aschefer

Gracias por responder, y tan rapido!

efectivamente los tweeters que tengo son los HFP 2001, los otros no venian.

lamentablemente con el movimiento y arme-desarme, se me termino rompiendo la patita de uno (hasta adentro)

la verdad, me interesaria ponerle un driver con reproduccion de medios y agudos... y si no me conforman, le agregaria estos 2001 (luego de repararlos) pero solo como adicional a los drivers-

en realidad, problando (de ansioso) las cajas sin los drivers, me encanta el sonido que tienen estos leea (12-150BE) en cuanto a los medios, porque la guitarra y las voces son increiblemente claras; aun sin el driver...
pregunto: existe la posibilidad de dejar el parlante asi y al driver (como complemento) solamente filtrarle los graves... lo digo con cero conocimiento de cruce de frecuencias, y saber si esto modificaria la impedancia final.
Esta pregunta viene porque No tenemos Bajo, ni bateria, ni teclado, por lo que no necesitaria aislar los graves para su reproduccion. me parece que el driver no reproduciria de manera tan efectiva los medios; asi como lo hace este parlante. Y tambien supongo que me daria mas polenta para los medios, ya que somos 2 voces, 1 acordeon (que opcionalmente se cambia a bandoneon) y una guitarra electroacustica nylon...

muchisimas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## PNF

Una consulta gente... mirando por ML encontre esto... ( nose si se pueden mostrar links asi en el foro, en caso que no se pueda, avisenme y lo edito )

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-137257946-driver-1-leea-tdu349-woofer-parlante-108db-344mm-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-137750723-woofer-parlante-copia-fiel-jbl-15-500wrms-98db-ev-bc-rcf-_JM_

Estoy viendo mal o ahi dice " LEEA " y abajo MADE IN CHINA ....

Sin sacar conclusiones rapidas... que piensan de esto?


----------



## aschefer

jorgefer dijo:


> *aschefer*
> Los 12/150BE son de 8 ohms, por lo que las cajas van a ser de 8 ohms. Dado que tu ampli entrega 240W sobre 4 ohms, las cajas van a ir en paralelo y cada una va a recibir 120W, lo que está dentro de las especificaciones del parlante.
> 
> Si vas a colocar bocina con driver de medios  podés dejar los tweeters.  Si el driver es de medios y agudos, por ahí no te hace falta el tweeter, probalo. El tubito marca Ralco es una resistencia cerámica de 15 ohms.
> 
> El asunto es elegir una bocina y driver adecuados, ahí ya no te sé aconsejar tanto, pero de cualquier modo vas a necesitar un divisor de dos vías acorde con lo que elijas.
> 
> Por si te sirve, te cuento que una combinación económica muy usada con el 12/150BE era una bocina piezo de medios 2002 y un tweeter 2001, cada uno con su juego de componentes de filtro.
> 
> Buen año para todos!



Consideras que si consigo el mismo piezo o similar (2002) yo tengo los 2001, funcionara para el uso de sonido en vivo? en realidad me tiraba a aun driver por la impresion de ser mas resistente... pero no tengo mucha idea como veras..

en caso de conseguir ambos; con la idea de volver a dejar "originales" las cajas... que componentes necesitaria para dividir las frecuencias? 
yo consegui usadas las cajas y venian con 2 resistencias y 1 capacitor en el 2001, nada mas... 

el uso que le quiero dar a las cajas es principalmente para tocar en vivo con mi hermano, hacemos folclore argentino, mas especificamente chamame... a veces nos contratan (seran sordos?) en fiestas privadas, cumpleaños, etc... normalmente gente mayor, con lo cual no necesito que exploten los graves, lo que si, necesito claridad. estos parlantes leea 12-150BE son una maravilla, superiores en calidad (para mi gusto) que a un par de cajas peavey de 15" que tienen en la peña donde solemos tocar, en palermo.
mi idea de poner un driver es para hacer sonar bien un Acordeon, que normalmente maneja entre medios y agudos... pero repito, estoy a disposicion de probar distintas soluciones que se planteen en el foro.

agradezco muchisimo tu ayuda y ganas de compartir tu conocimiento a quienes lo necesitamos.


----------



## atico5007

damian2009 dijo:


> Bueno... algo pude averiguar de los 831-BE de 15" que tengo en mi casa y de yapa jorgefer me paso una hoja de exel que te calcula las variantes para conformar una caja onken en base a los T-S del parlante.
> Los 831-BE parecen ser parlantes raros que fueron discontinuados por falta de popularidad (estas son las cosas que más me gustan porque suelen ser de muy buena calidad), sin embargo estan pensados para mantener una alta fidelidad a baja potencia -de entre los 35 watts a los 65 watts. El iman, según lo hablado telefonicamente con Roberto, puede ser de Alnico -en el mejor de los casos- o ceramico y esto depende del año de fabricación, los que tengo datan de 1977 pero igualmente es algo que me tiene que confirmar Roberto a ojo. Con respecto a los parametros T-S del parlante, el me los facilitara cuando se los lleve y vea que es lo que se puede reparar a original y que no.
> Dato importante a resaltar y tal ves uno de las pocas reglas de tres simple que tiene el audio es el tema de la potencia/calidad de los parlantes pensados con la vieja filosofia, menos wattaje significa más calidad y yo en lo personal prefiero unos parlantes de 20 watts y con una calidad que me unda en el sonido. Cabe decir tambien que 20 watts no es lo que supone uno que es -o sea poco-, es impresionante lo que se puede lograr con con potencias tan reducidas y con parlantes de exepcional calidad como lo son los Leea.



Me interesaría la hoja a que hace referencia Damian2009, el asunto de los gabinetes onken en base a los parametros T/S. Ya fabrique unos gabinetes así pero quisiera poder jugar un poquito con ese Excel si alguien me da una mano!
Muchas gracias !


----------



## atico5007

Hola, tengo otra duda, me ofrecieron unos parlantes Leea modelo Coaxial 152 B, pero solo consegui un .rar con info sobre uno modelo COX 152 A, si alguien sabe algo sobre el modelo B  y si Coaxial y Cox es lo mismo, algun dato por ejemplo para que potencias? Rango de frecuencias? 
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Hola muchachos,alguien tiene datos de unos drivers Leea LE 906? respuesta,potencia,calidad de sonido?


----------



## atico5007

Fijate por acá
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=15806


----------



## janston

Por si a alguien le interesa tener la calco del 812RE:







(anoté el diámetro de la calco para imprimirla)

Me puse a hacer las calcos de mis Leea a nuevo porque están todas descoloridas y rotas ya.

Si a alguien le interesa otra calco o cosas por el estilo, manden una foto y yo con gusto lo/a restauro. 

Acá como queda con calco y certificado de garantía:


Saludos


----------



## PNF

Janston, Quedo excelente che !! tengo un par de 812RE en caja, y el calco es exactamente igual al que posteaste!

hablando de restauraciones, Crees poder hacer el calco de los 124 BF ?nose como describirtelo, pero es el modelo de 12", iman de alnico con la bobina grande de 3" ... un parlante muy chato, que tambien se lo usaba para guitarra electrica. que necesitarias ?

Salutes !


----------



## janston

PNF dijo:


> Janston, Quedo excelente che !! tengo un par de 812RE en caja, y el calco es exactamente igual al que posteaste!
> 
> hablando de restauraciones, Crees poder hacer el calco de los 124 BF ?nose como describirtelo, pero es el modelo de 12", iman de alnico con la bobina grande de 3" ... un parlante muy chato, que tambien se lo usaba para guitarra electrica. que necesitarias ?
> 
> Salutes !



al parlante lo ubico, pero no recuerdo bien cómo es la calco. Necesitaría una foto donde se vea bien cómo era esa calco, más los datos que tenía del parlante(por si se borraron). Y sería mejor(en caso de que puedas claro) que escanees la calco. Yo hice eso. Puse el parlante arriba de un escáner y así la saqué. Pero una foto también sirve


----------



## janston

A riesgo de equivocarme, me tomé la libertad de hacer la calco del 124BF. Espero sea ésta la que me pedías:






Nota: No está en el tamaño para imprimir. Eso tenés que acomodarlo vos. Con Word es la más fácil, usás la regla que tiene arriba de la hoja, acomodás la imagen  y listo el pollo.

Saludos


----------



## PNF

exactamente ese es el que vi, mil gracias che ! ahora veo si me consigo un poco de papel fotografico para imprimirlo bien. dsps subo fotos !

salutess !


----------



## janston

PNF dijo:


> exactamente ese es el que vi, mil gracias che ! ahora veo si me consigo un poco de papel fotografico para imprimirlo bien. dsps subo fotos !
> 
> salutess !



de nada vieja  Y en papel fotográfico va a quedar excelente.


----------



## POLI

janston dijo:


> de nada vieja  Y en papel fotográfico va a quedar excelente.



   Excelente el laburo que estas haciendo Janston .  un gran aporte para todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que no subís la imagen al foro para que esté siempre disponible?
En los sitios de imágenes, periódicamente las eliminan.


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Por que no subís la imagen al foro para que esté siempre disponible?
> En los sitios de imágenes, periódicamente las eliminan.







Si hay mas imágenes para importar, me avisan por telegrama, fax, paloma mensajera, señales de humo, Etc


----------



## mpeirone

Antes que nada, un saludo a todos ya que soy nuevo en este foro, el que encontré buscando información sobre parlantes LEEA. Realmente me pareció muy interesante y completo, escrito gente que sabe mucho acerca del tema. Asi que gracias de antemano, por la ayuda a mi consulta.

Lo que quería comentarles y consultarles es lo siguiente.
Hace un tiempo encontré en un galpón de mi tío unos parlantes Leea, rotos, desconados, pero a pesar de ello, el resto en excelente estado.

Se trata de:
- 1 Woofer Hi-Fi Leea 1222-BF - 35W
- 1 Woofer Hi-Fi Leea 1270-BF - 70W
- 2 Rango medio Hi-Fi Leea 550-RM - 50W de programa

Y estoy por comprar 2 Tweeters Leea Hfp-2001, que son los que originalmente tenían las cajas de mi tío (según el se acordaba).

Estuve tratando de ubicar a Roberto Olmedo (que alguno de ustedes nombró en este foro), pero aún no he podido, como para que repare los parlantes que les comentaba.

Ahora bien, me estarían faltan los divisores de frecuencia correspondientes y las dimensiones que deberían tener mis cajas, para ajustarse a toda la configuracíon.
Es en este punto donde, de ser posible, necesitaría de su experiencia, para que me orienten en estos temas... 

Desde ya que cualquier otro comentario que sea de interés para recuperar estos viejos pero excelentes parlantes, estaré sumamente agradecido.

Gracias nuevamente y saludos!


----------



## alejandroguille

Pregunta, alguien alguna vez vio un 12-150 BF ?


----------



## mpeirone

mpeirone dijo:


> Antes que nada, un saludo a todos ya que soy nuevo en este foro, el que encontré buscando información sobre parlantes LEEA. Realmente me pareció muy interesante y completo, escrito gente que sabe mucho acerca del tema. Asi que gracias de antemano, por la ayuda a mi consulta.
> 
> Lo que quería comentarles y consultarles es lo siguiente.
> Hace un tiempo encontré en un galpón de mi tío unos parlantes Leea, rotos, desconados, pero a pesar de ello, el resto en excelente estado.
> 
> Se trata de:
> - 1 Woofer Hi-Fi Leea 1222-BF - 35W
> - 1 Woofer Hi-Fi Leea 1270-BF - 70W
> - 2 Rango medio Hi-Fi Leea 550-RM - 50W de programa
> 
> Y estoy por comprar 2 Tweeters Leea Hfp-2001, que son los que originalmente tenían las cajas de mi tío (según el se acordaba).
> 
> Estuve tratando de ubicar a Roberto Olmedo (que alguno de ustedes nombró en este foro), pero aún no he podido, como para que repare los parlantes que les comentaba.
> 
> Ahora bien, me estarían faltan los divisores de frecuencia correspondientes y las dimensiones que deberían tener mis cajas, para ajustarse a toda la configuracíon.
> Es en este punto donde, de ser posible, necesitaría de su experiencia, para que me orienten en estos temas...
> 
> Desde ya que cualquier otro comentario que sea de interés para recuperar estos viejos pero excelentes parlantes, estaré sumamente agradecido.
> 
> Gracias nuevamente y saludos!




Con respecto a mi consulta anterior, les cuento que encontré en el repositorio del foro un documento que especifica las dimensiones exactas para armar una caja para un 1270 BF, y sus correspondientes rango medio y tweeter con los que funciona. Asi que gracias por el excelente aporte.

Me que solamente resolver el tema de los divisores de frecuencia.
En el mismo documento especifica la conveniencia de utilizar el FD C-12.

Quisiera saber si alguien conoce como o dónde puedo conseguir un par de esos, o bien si alguien tiene los planos, para construirlos tal como los originales.

Muchas gracias.
Mauricio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mpeirone dijo:


> Quisiera saber si alguien conoce como o dónde puedo conseguir un par de esos, o bien si alguien tiene los planos, para construirlos tal como los originales.



Espero que puedas conseguir los planos de esos crossovers, pero - sinceramente - en la actualidad hay herramientas y procedimientos muy serios y efectivos para diseñar crossovers que te den la respuesta en frecuencia que sea de tu gusto.


----------



## gmant

Buenas..

El tema es que si no tenes la curva de respuesta en frecuencia, no podes analizar bien los cortes o "compensar picos" lo bueno que esos parlantes son de respuesta extendida asi que podes usar cortes como 500-1000hz y 4-5kz. El 2001 si mal no recuerdo se cortaba en 1er orden con 2,2uf.

Saludos


----------



## jev

Osea que el modelo leea 300bf viene con la estructura como quien decir mas cuadrada?? No redondiada como los modelos anteriores??
Sinceramente no lo se porque no puedo encontrar info sobre ese parlante..
Me encantaria poseer ese modelo..


----------



## jorgefer

jev dijo:


> Osea que el modelo leea 300bf viene con la estructura como quien decir mas cuadrada?? No redondiada como los modelos anteriores??
> Sinceramente no lo se porque no puedo encontrar info sobre ese parlante..
> Me encantaria poseer ese modelo..



Originalmente la línea 250BF (que luego fue 300BF) saió con la campana más cuadrada, de fundición, que era un tanque. Pero por razones de costos se comenzó a usar la campana de rayos más redondeados, más delgadas y económicas, que eran inyectadas en aluminio. Igual. aunque se les hizo un refuerzo estructural, esas campanas se solían romper por el descomunal peso del magneto.

Si buscás en nuestra biblioteca hay fotos y folletos con las distintas campanas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=15806


----------



## jev

Eso fue exactamente lo que le dije.. Le pregunte si la campana original se le habia roto y si habian pasado todo hacia esta.. Tambien le comente que me parecia que la suspencion frontal de la serie bf era diferente y medio que se me ofendio el vendedor..
A pesar de eso.. Valdra la pena adquirirlos??


----------



## jorgefer

jev dijo:


> Eso fue exactamente lo que le dije.. Le pregunte si la campana original se le habia roto y si habian pasado todo hacia esta.. Tambien le comente que me parecia que la suspencion frontal de la serie bf era diferente y medio que se me ofendio el vendedor..
> A pesar de eso.. Valdra la pena adquirirlos??


No se si vale la pena, no conozco la calidad de esa modificación/reparación. Pero no solamente la campana no es LEEA, sino que el cono no es de la línea 300 sino de la línea 150. Yo se lo diría. Mientras más tuchos son, más se ofenden... es una buena forma de ayudarte a decidir!


----------



## jev

Conclusion.. Medio que me marie pero buen.. Queria agradecer la ayuda de jorgefer..
Esto seria mi resumen.. Tranquilamente ese leea podria ser casi original.. Lo digo porque simplemente tiene la diferencia del cono pero la suspencion es la misma..  La campana si se producia asi.. Vi varios modelitos por ay.. Y si me dicen que el modelo 300bf por temas de costos fue fabricado nuevamente con la campana clasica pero no me estaria sirviendo porque segun dicen que por el peso del magneto se quebraban..
Ay voy con unas fotos comparativas..




Yo me arriesgo y los compro.. Igualmente lo que me interesaria seria que suene.. No se si estoy tan interesado en que sea 100% leea original.. Me encantaria pero buen..


----------



## jorgefer

jev dijo:


> ...Yo me arriesgo y los compro.. Igualmente lo que me interesaria seria que suene.. No se si estoy tan interesado en que sea 100% leea original.. Me encantaria pero buen..


Qué lástima que no empezaste por ahí...


----------



## jev

Es que sabes porque me resigno asi a conformarme que solo suene? porque dudo poder encontrar ese modelo original.. Y si lo llegara a encontrar no creo que lo haga en muy buenas condiciones pero estaria dispuestos a arreglarlos.. el punto tambien seria que en el post me comentaron que audiocity ya no es lo mismo desde 2004.. Si los adquiera no creo revenderlos, me los quedaria a no ser que suenen terriblemente mal.. jaja y me seguiria quedando con mis 15-100bf..  que hasta ahora vienen aguantando lindo la exigencia del crown.. Un parlante me calienta mas que el otro.. No se porque.. cambie de salida y hace lo mismo.. Probe otro power y exactamente lo mismo.. No se a que se debera pero auditivamente suenan igual..


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Jev. estoy siguiendo el post sin hacer comentarios, si te decidiste y compras los parlantes citados, lo ideal seria que le midas los parametros t/s para poder saber que tal son y poder compararlos con los parametros reales de esos parlantes. Si no te tenes elementos para medirlos y estas cerca de cap.fed. me ofrezco para ayudarte, (no se de que parte de argentina sos ) Bueno a tu disposicion. Un saludo. Sergio.


----------



## POLI

En mi opinion , el de la 2 da foto es original ,  habria que  ver si el cono tiene los numeros en blanco del tipo de cono y el copo del parlante con el logo en hot stamping , el de la tercer foto , es campana 100% original de los primeros 15" 250BF , lo que no estoy seguro es el cono porque los ultimos LEEA de la serie 15 300bf tenian el cono con el refuerzo de pulpa o fibra de celulosa como se ve ene el segundo por la parte posterior. quizas los primero de la serie 15 250BF con esa campana ( creo que pesaba 13,9 kg) no tenian el mismo tipo de cono que los ultimos de la seri y por detras eran lisos.



Tengan presente que LEEA nuevos *no puede haber mas* , y que la etiqueta original trasera de LEEA era con letras color doradas , no color mostaza , y que el logo hot stampig del copo era o blanco (serie 150  y 300 )  o rojo en las serie 600 ( ultimo tiempo)  , no hubo copos en color dorado como hay algunos dando vueltas por ahi.
  Las campanas de la serie profesional hasta donde se siempre fueron un color mate con textura rugosa y no brillante. 
*Audio City no existe ma*s , solo quedo Roberto haciendo reparaciones con elementos de caracteristicas muy similares a lo que usaba en LEEA y con el conocimeinto de haber trabajado en LEEA sabiendo Como lo Hacian y con que.
  Eso es lo bueno a la hora de tener que reparar un parlante con el . el que podemos pedirle que respete en un 99 % el como se montaba en aquella epoca , con su correspondiente costo.

  Es una realidad que estan saliendo al mercado parlantes con la marca LEEA de donde salen?? yo puedo imaginarlo y algunos de ustedes tambien , lo que me disgusta en cierto modo no es que le pongan el logo , sino , que no se respeten ciertas cosas como cuando realmente se fabricaban en LEEA sabiendo como hacerlo, esto va en desprestigio de la marca y solo se estaria utilizando con fines lucrativos.
*Por dar un ejemplo :* no hubo LEEA de 300W con polares de 160 . y copo dorado.

       no quiere  decir que sea malo pero ya de por si y para empezar es un parlante de rendimiento pobre, es un parlante mas ...

  Bueno de los que andan en M. Libre con etiqueta azul ? de esos ni hablar ...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-140237528-woofer-parlante-copia-fiel-jbl-15-500wrms-98db-ev-bc-rcf-_JM_

Espero haber sido claro.


----------



## janston

jev dijo:


> Conclusion.. Medio que me marie pero buen.. Queria agradecer la ayuda de jorgefer..
> Esto seria mi resumen.. Tranquilamente ese leea podria ser casi original.. Lo digo porque simplemente tiene la diferencia del cono pero la suspencion es la misma..  La campana si se producia asi.. Vi varios modelitos por ay.. Y si me dicen que el modelo 300bf por temas de costos fue fabricado nuevamente con la campana clasica pero no me estaria sirviendo porque segun dicen que por el peso del magneto se quebraban..
> Ay voy con unas fotos comparativas..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo me arriesgo y los compro.. Igualmente lo que me interesaria seria que suene.. No se si estoy tan interesado en que sea 100% leea original.. Me encantaria pero buen..






No tengo mucha experiencia en ésto, pero a simple vista se nota que el de la primera foto es trucho. Primero las borneras, segundo la campana(tiene una forma algo distinta en algunas partes comparada con la 3ra foto), tercero el calco con letras que no son doradas, cuarto el cono, quinto eso que tiene alrededor de la campana(como una espuma o algo así) y sexto la campana no es negro mate.

Es mi opinión, quizás esté equivocado. Salieron tantos modelos y versiones diferentes de parlantes Leea que me confundo. jaja

Ah, y recién lo veo, la rejita de la ventilación del imán no es la misma que la de los originales. Tiene alambres más gruesos y no son de color dorado.

saludos


----------



## jev

Hola buenas a todos.. Despues de tanto preguntar y preguntar.. un dia llame a mi papa y le comente que andaba interesado en conseguir leeas 15-300 y me dijo que le diera unos dias que el me hiba averiguar si el socio con quien hacia sonido en aquellas epocas todavia le quedaban algunos de los leeas pero me aclaro que eran 15-250.. Cuando me llamo y me dijo van para alla, casi me largo a llorar de la emocion.. Le pregunte cuanto dolian mas el flete, me respondio banco-papa te los regala, vos solo encargate del flete y disfrutalos.. Y hoy dia los tngo aca al lado mio practicamente nuevos y los escucho, me pregunto lo que hubiese sido esta marca actualmente, una moustrosidad seguramente.. los muevo con un crown lps 2500 en mi pieza..  una locura.. jajaja Me salio redondo el negocio.. Cuando adquiri el crown todos me lo criticaban, me acuerdo que ni estaba en la pagina y yo le mande igual.. Con los leeas los mismo.. que son viejos, *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* a palos y que es preferible algo de ahora por todo.. tema repuesto, asesoramiento, etc.. y hoy dia agradesco a esas personas que me tiraban el autoestima al piso por tener este humilde sonidito..  Es demasiado sensillito diria pero medianamente se defiende.. Consola yamaha seria mg, la pote crown y los leaas.. Baratito y prolijito diria yo.. Eh escuchado cada cosa que la verdad me decepcionaron.. saludos


----------



## luchin04

Gente.... tengo unos Leea que heredé de mi viejo. Son 6 parlantes (Modelo 812 RE) y 2 twiter.... ¿Alguien me ayuda a armar 2 cajas? Describo lo que tengo.

3 Rango extendidos:
Watts 12. Imp. 8






3 Baja frecuencia "woofer":
Watts 12. Imp. 8





2 Twiters:
H.E. 20. Imp. 8 - 16





 Desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## janston

Los años nos pasan a todos.. Lo que son 40 años después. jaja bueno, aunque a este pobre parlante ..qué no le pasó?! Lo encontré esta mañana en una caja en un sótano, inundado de agua. D:
Lo traje a mi casa, le quité el imán(porque es de los que lo llevaban con 4 tornillos) y lo dejé orearse. Al rato lo limpié bien, centré el imán de nuevo y arrancó como si nada. Ni siquiera raspa la bobina.

La verdad que como los Leea no habrá nada igual.

Ah y el parlante es de 1971, y está sin reparar. Lástima su estado, pero sigue siendo una reliquia!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*@janston* En Mar del plata como Balcarce se siguen reparando esos parlante en Balcarce se fabrica un modelo clon no soy seguidor de esos soy mas de Ciclo y panasonic en fin gustos, pero solo pase para comentar eso que puedes reparer ese parlante. yo tengo un panasonic que lleva 3 reparaciones si como me gusta que soporte tanta potencia siempre lo descono, pero lo bueno es que se puede volver a reparar 

Saludos

posdata alguno son realmente hermosos esos parlantes en particula ese que tienes que se podia desarmar


----------



## djlean

buenas, bueno leyendo el hilo quiero comentarles que el martes tengo que ir a buscar 2 leea de 12" (no recuerdo el modelo) los mande a reparar luego subo pics.ademas en youtube encontre esto 




PD: que suerte no?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Me gusta que sea como panasonic que te viene la potencia real y no porque sea grande le manda de que es  100Watts, buen video


----------



## jev

Hola!! buenas a todos.. Vi en algun comentario por ay que decia q*UE* las bobinas de VMR salian de la misma bobinadora de Roberto o algo asi puede ser??

Porque si fuera asi.. En mi opinion esas bobinas no me gustan mucho que digamos.. Se queman muy facil.. Tuve 4 vmr sl 18mt que dicen ser de 400*W* pero yo creo que rendian en realidad algo de 200.. Calientan mucho.. Termine cambiando por selenium.. Ahora con suerte y si dios quiere voy adquirir 2 leea de 18 300.. Que sensibilidad tienen?? Se que el de 600 tiene 97 dB.. El de 300 tendra 102 dB como los otros modelos (15,12,etc)?? Si es asi teoricamente es mucho m*E*j*O*r el de 300 no??


----------



## janston

Quería compartir unas fotos de mis dos nuevos juguetitos, jaja. Dos Leea 550 RM que conseguí en una casa a la que fui a hacer una instalación eléctrica.

Vi un par de baflesitos tirados y llenos de mugre, entonces le pregunté al tipo que me llamó y me dijo que eran de su hijo y que estaban hace años tirados ahí. Le dije cuánto y se los compraba, me dijo que nada y me los regaló. "Na, son porquerías viejas" No sabía si putearlo o estar feliz  En fin, me los traje a mi casa y los tengo listos para hacer unos bafles nuevos como la gente. 

Bue, mucha charla. Acá van las fotos:


----------



## djlean

yo ya tengo mis leea son modelo 1270 y fueron marcados en 1989 eran de mi tio luego el se los regalo a mi padre y ahoa son mios muajajajaja  ya tambien les arme la caja luego subo pics


----------



## janston

gente tengo una consulta. Cuáles son las impedancias de los tweeters 2001 y 2002? no sé por qué no dice en las calcos  :/

Bueno, ya averigüé las impedancias de los tweeters(son de 8ohms).

Ahora pongo unas fotitos de un bafle que tengo en progreso. Hoy lo estuve probando y me encantó lo que anda y de los 812 re ni hablar, de lo mejor que Leea hizo. 

En fin, las fotos 

*nota: no se guíen por el cono feo de los parlantes, lo que importa es que andan y bien


----------



## pepom85

Levi Bugueno dijo:


> hola...hablando de tantas de estas maquinas LEEA tengo un par de leea 12570..estan un po*C*o deteriorados y no puedo saber nada de ellos..necesito saber de que potencia son...y asi podre saber si los podre usar en mi amplificador de bajo....segun mi viejo que los conoce dice que se la bancan..pero simplemente me gustaria saber mas de ellos...la idea es que tengo 4 parlantes todos leea..dos quiero usar para medios y agudos estos son de modelo 12.602 y los otros que son los 12570 pensaba usarlos para los graves...pero no se que potencia tienen...quien me podra decir si me van a servir para hacer andar cada uno a 100w¿?¿? saludos



Hola, pudiste encontrar informacion del LEEA 12.602? Yo estoy en la misma que vos, no encuentro nada por ningun lado. Si tenes algun dato avisame. Gracias


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Tengo un par de 1222 XE, uno está original con un refuerzo en el ala (se le pintó de negro para reforzar la suspensión), el otro está reenconado sin uso (con el domo Leea de aluminio). Están es muy buen estado!


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola a todos, es la primera ves que escribo en Foros de Electrónica, quiero decirles que me encanta este foro, con respecto a los parlantes LEEA fueron, son y serán los mejores que produjo la gloriosa industria nacional pero no eran los únicos, que lastima que se haya perdido todo eso, les dejo propagandas escaneadas de la época de oro.
Saludos.
Ruben.



Si el moderador no me corre por salirme del tema les dejo un analisis acustico de la epoca dorada.


----------



## jjm

Hola:
Impecable lo tuyo, que lindos recuerdos.
me alegro que participes en este foro....
Un abrazo JJM


----------



## alejandroguille

Hola rubenchaco !! yo soy nuevo tambien, me gustaria que expliques que otras marcas tambien eran buenas en esa epoca como lo era LEEA. saludos !!!


----------



## AntonioAA

NO HABIA otra a la par... existian UCOA y Audifiel ( aun existe ) y la diferencia era espantosa....


----------



## alejandroguille

Si che, pude usar UCOA, era medio pelo, se defendia bien dentro de todo, ahora amigo.. audifiel no habia forma de que sonara, que cosa feaaaa por dios, el iman tenia menos fuerza que esos cositos que se pegan en la heladera.


----------



## ehbressan

AntonioAA dijo:


> NO HABIA otra a la par... existian UCOA y Audifiel ( aun existe ) y la diferencia era espantosa....



Tambièn estaba Kinser (etiqueta amarilla), idem de espantosos.
Sds.


----------



## jjm

Ehhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
no se olviden de Belbar....
Otro a la jaula de espantosos....


----------



## alejandroguille

Esta bien... digamos en esa epoca estaban esos espantosos parlantes.
Pero en la actualidad hay mucho mas. Los otros dias hice reparar un leea lo mas parecido a lo original con RO, cambio todo menos carcaza e iman. Ponele que todo salio 300 pesos, no es nada esto (suena espectacular y tira 96db realmente), mira si le agrego una campana de fundicion hecha supuestamente en argentina, y un iman tambien hecho aca. Mas de 500 pesos no podria salir hacerlo.
Entonces que mierda nos estan vendiendo ? porquerias como selenium-jahro-chinos-bla-bla.etc.
Todos a un promedio de 1350 pesos si queres una version mas o menos buena de 15 pulgadas.
Estoy seguro que si se cerrara la importacion de parlantes chinos-brasileros podria salir a flote una nueva linea de parlantes como aquellos, y se que todavia hay gente que puede hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## albmig

Hola foristas!
Alguno de Uds (quizás Pepeluí?) puede darme las frecuencias de cruce y la potencia admisible de los divisores FD-C12P de LEEA ? Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## jjm

Hola:
Yo le compré a R.O. dos 15 250 hecho por él a $ 600 hace dos meses. Suena igual que un leea y no tiene por que no sonar asi. El iman, la bobina y el cono es como el de leea, si a esto le sumamos su inmensa meticulosidad para armarlo, te da un producto sensacional.
Les recomiendo no compren selenium ni Pv ni chinos que encuentren baratos, los de R.O. son de lo mejor que se puede poner en un excelente equipo de audio.
Aparte como bono adicional, charlen con él. Ese rato que te habla no hay plata que te la compense.
suerte a todos.


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola a todos, parlantes había muchas marcas pero ninguno como el LEEA de origen nacional desde mi modesto punto de vista, de todos modos no creo ser la persona adecuada para discernir cual era mejor o peor, para eso hace falta un laboratorio el cual yo no tengo.

Les paso a enumerar las marcas que recuerdo, nacionales e importados: leea, quam, truvox, ucoa, rola, elac, sinus, vitavox, magnavox, philips, belbar, kenwood, axiom, motorola bgh, audifiel, jvc, geloso, bic.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

Muchachos, me compré este par de 812-RE por 180$, serán originales o metí la pata? 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145701372-parlantes-leea-8-woofer-de-rango-extendido-812re-semi-nuevo-_JM_

Estaba buscando algo para armarme dos cajas baratitas y me sorprendió encontrar ese par en el precio que buscaba. De todas formas era eso o dos parlantes hiper chinos por ese precio...
Lo que me llama la atención es que los conos parecen super nuevos.


----------



## radiux2012

La verdad que marcaron una época estos parlantes. Yo los uso desde que era un adolescente
tengo 48 ahora y en este momento estoy escuchando mi equipo de musca con unos BF 150 que andan excelentes. Recuerdo que empece con bf 812 de 12 watts y 8pulgadas que ese interior salieron los bf 818 que aguantaban 18 watios que contento q estaba con esos parlantes
me los había armado yo y los conectaba mi Wincofon.
que épocas ! después pude conectarlos a un amplificador y bueno sin palabras un ENEKA que para muchos les debe ser conocido de 10 + 10.
Después pase a tener los bf 1050 otro cañazo y finalmente hace 15 años los bf 150 profesionales de verdad. Nunca descone ninguno orgullo Nacional.
Recuerdo que se exportaban la caja de embalaje estaba escrita de un lado en español y del otro en ingles RECUERDAN?
Lo mas gracioso que todavía  siguen estando en muchos colegios y Iglesias y tambien en pueblos del interior como alto parlantes de calle.
Tube la suerte de conocer al Ingeniero Liyo con el que tuvimos varias charlas y con el Sr Bofe que por esas casualidades es el padrino de unas de mis primas.
Y me hizo conocer la fabrica cuando todavía funcionaba.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Parecen originales, puede que estuvieran usados y guardados mucho tiempo. Ojo con la suspension del cono, que si esta muy vieja se pone dura y quebradiza.


----------



## ehbressan

Tomasito dijo:


> Muchachos, me compré este par de 812-RE por 180$, serán originales o metí la pata?
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145701372-parlantes-leea-8-woofer-de-rango-extendido-812re-semi-nuevo-_JM_
> 
> Estaba buscando algo para armarme dos cajas baratitas y me sorprendió encontrar ese par en el precio que buscaba. De todas formas era eso o dos parlantes hiper chinos por ese precio...
> Lo que me llama la atención es que los conos parecen super nuevos.



Hola Tomasito, parecen raros, pero pueden ser originales. Fijate en mis albunes, ahi hay fotos de los que tengo, no recuerdo el modelo, pero son rango extendido. Prestale atencion al cono, a la campana, etc.
Despues me fijo, si son el mismo modelo y te interesa, te paso las medidas de la caja original.
Sds.


----------



## Tomasito

*ehbressan*, me fijé en algunas fotos de otros 812-RE y son iguales salvo por la etiqueta trasera que es completamente distinta, eso me hace dudar un poco. Miré en tus albumes pero este parlante no estaba.

La semana que viene cuando me lleguen los examino bien, les saco fotos y las subo así los pueden ver.

Si tenés las medidas de las cajas, sería excelente!


Saludos.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Bueno gente, voy a salir al cruce de algunas cosas un poco erradas que se esta diciendo, Audifiel es una muy buena marca, es muy diferente a LEEA en que no son parlantes para usos pesados, son para la casa y equipos HI FI chicos, con una caja meticulosamente calculada se comportan como una señorita muy bien educada, a mi me gustan mucho y cuando tengo que hacer un equipo los elijo por sobre todas las marcas, Jharo también es muy buena marca, solo los que se producen en el país, la relación precio calidad es insuperable, hay que tener muy en cuenta la relacion *PRECIO - CALIDAD* , selenium es lo mejor que todos ustedes pueden llegar a comprar hoy dia, porque despues empezamos con los europeos o yankees que se van a la M........Solo me falta probar la marca GB audio que parece bastante buena. Aparte si LEEA abriera de nuevo sus parlantes costarían el doble de un europeo y hay que ver quien los compra, yo los compraria pero seriamos 5 mas solamente.


----------



## janston

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola a todos, es la primera ves que escribo en Foros de Electrónica, quiero decirles que me encanta este foro, con respecto a los parlantes LEEA fueron, son y serán los mejores que produjo la gloriosa industria nacional pero no eran los únicos, que lastima que se haya perdido todo eso, les dejo propagandas escaneadas de la época de oro.
> Saludos.
> Ruben.
> 
> 
> 
> Si el moderador no me corre por salirme del tema les dejo un analisis acustico de la epoca dorada.



A ver todos, aplausos para el pibe *sonido de aplausos*. Groso lo tuyo eh  Qué año rondan esas publicidades?


----------



## ehbressan

Tomasito dijo:


> *ehbressan*, me fijé en algunas fotos de otros 812-RE y son iguales salvo por la etiqueta trasera que es completamente distinta, eso me hace dudar un poco. Miré en tus albumes pero este parlante no estaba.
> 
> La semana que viene cuando me lleguen los examino bien, les saco fotos y las subo así los pueden ver.
> 
> Si tenés las medidas de las cajas, sería excelente!
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, los mios son modelo BA 1012 RE/AR, no son los mismos.
Las medidas, si queres las pongo, pero lo mas probable es que no sirvan. Quedo a la espera.
Sds.


----------



## rubenchaco

Las publicaciones son de 1959 aproximadamente y este es de 1924.
Saludos.


----------



## janston

rubenchaco dijo:


> Las publicaciones son de 1959 aproximadamente y este es de 1924.
> Saludos.



La flauta che que son viejos! jaja. Y ese de 1924, espectacular.

Y ya que estoy, dejo una imagen de un coloreado que ando haciendo de una publicidad de Leea. Si a alguno le interesa, me ofrezco a restaurar o colorear folletos o clacomanías de parlantes o tweeters o lo que sea, jaja. No tengo drama 

Saludos


----------



## atico5007

Hola, dos cosas: accidentalmente borre todas las fotos que habia subido aca de unos LEEA 15-150, me quiero arrancar...! por andar toqueteando desde el celular lo de imageshack!y lo peor es que no las tengo en ninguna parte!en fin, la otra cosa es que arme unas cajas con ellos y la realidad que me gustaria postear como quedaron pero no se si se puede postear el link de otro foro en donde empece a contar la historia.

tambien me compre estas preciosuras 










y cuando tenga tiempo armo otras cajas !
saludos a todos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Supongo que si lo podrás hacer, pero no en este tema sino el de "baffles hechos en casa". También asegurate que se vean las fotos en el otro foro sin necesitar tener una cuenta y estar loggeado, por que en caso contrario, no creo que recibas muchas visitas.


----------



## Neodymio

Tomasito dijo:


> Muchachos, me compré este par de 812-RE por 180$, serán originales o metí la pata?
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145701372-parlantes-leea-8-woofer-de-rango-extendido-812re-semi-nuevo-_JM_
> 
> Estaba buscando algo para armarme dos cajas baratitas y me sorprendió encontrar ese par en el precio que buscaba. De todas formas era eso o dos parlantes hiper chinos por ese precio...
> Lo que me llama la atención es que los conos parecen super nuevos.



Qué loco! Estuve a punto de comprarlos hace como 4 meses (si, los viene publicando desde hace banda el flaco) y ahora los compró alguien del foro! Decinos cómo te fue y qué es lo que me perdí


----------



## jjm

Hola:
Imposible que los hayas visto, estaban en el altillo de mi casa vieja.
Ya vendí dos juegos estos los arregló Olmedo y me los entregó hace una semana.
No entiendo porque la gente asegura lo que no tiene posibilidades de saber.
gracias amigos, llamando a Olmedo se corrobora todo.
Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## atico5007

gacias ezavala, buen tip, no se me ocurrio que no pueden ver las fotos...voy a ordenar todo y hacer primero en uno el post y despues veo como sigue.


----------



## Neodymio

jjm dijo:


> Hola:
> Imposible que los hayas visto, estaban en el altillo de mi casa vieja.
> Ya vendí dos juegos estos los arregló Olmedo y me los entregó hace una semana.
> No entiendo porque la gente asegura lo que no tiene posibilidades de saber.
> gracias amigos, llamando a Olmedo se corrobora todo.
> Un abrazo a todos.



A mi me decís por los parlantes de $180?


----------



## el-rey-julien

jjm dijo:
			
		

> Hola:
> tengo 2 cox de 15 que no uso. muy nuevos. Le interesa a alguien ?.
> gracias



para regalar obsequiar ?


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Yo también vi esos 812, se ve que hay varios pares, habría que ver cómo están. Qué hay de esos COX 152? Dirías por acá cuánto pedís?


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Yo tengo un par de 1222 Xe... más arriba los mencioné.


----------



## POLI

jjm dijo:


> Hola:
> Imposible que los hayas visto, estaban en el altillo de mi casa vieja.
> Ya vendí dos juegos estos los arregló Olmedo y me los entregó hace una semana.
> No entiendo porque la gente asegura lo que no tiene posibilidades de saber.
> gracias amigos, llamando a Olmedo se corrobora todo.
> Un abrazo a todos.



   Fijate que neodymio no esta hablando de vos sino de quien comento que habia comprado los       LEEA 812 re no te alteres .





atico5007 dijo:


> Hola, dos cosas: accidentalmente borre todas las fotos que habia subido aca de unos LEEA 15-150, me quiero arrancar...! por andar toqueteando desde el celular lo de imageshack!y lo peor es que no las tengo en ninguna parte!en fin, la otra cosa es que arme unas cajas con ellos y la realidad que me gustaria postear como quedaron pero no se si se puede postear el link de otro foro en donde empece a contar la historia.
> 
> tambien me compre estas preciosuras
> 
> 
> y cuando tenga tiempo armo otras cajas !
> saludos a todos!



 Son de 15 no?

  Hay algo que me desconcertó ...   , mi coaxial de 12 " tambien es COX 152 B , pero son 12 " no 15 y por lo que dice la etiqueta soporta 50W y no 25 W , habran salido diferentes 152 B ?? La respuesta en frecuencia es realmente excelente , no he podido medirla bien en agudos ( muy agudos ) por encima de los 16k porque la entrada de micrfono parece que tuviera un pasabajos en esa frecuencia como para filtrar ruidos que pueda generar la pc por encima de eso y ahi cae abruptamete todo lo que mido ,pero hasta ahi es una "belezaa "  el conjunto driver y tweeter , no recuerdo bien pero creeo que no habia no valles ni crestas mas allá de los 3dB , todo esto con mi modesto analizador de espectro y mic de medicion amateur que uso para otros sistemas y que hasta ahora me ha dado buenos resultados como para saber donde estan las zonas criticas.
  Mi COX 152 B  de 12" aún esta buscando novia . 
  Otro detalle es que viene con ala de foam y campana en negro (fijate que esta en la pagina 1 ) lo unico que hice fue cambiar el ala de foam que cuando lo consegui , dentro de su caja original etc hace como 12 años ya , del ala de foam solo quedaban rastros.


----------



## atico5007

Poli: los COX míos son de 12" , y con ala de tela. Los de 15" son los que use para unos Onken que hice y la foto esta mas arriba..


----------



## POLI

AHH  ha ha ! ahora si , me lo sospechaba , el 152 mio debe ser algo posterior ya que es de 50 w ala de foam y la campana viene en negro creo que por alguun lado le habia visto un 198x .


----------



## rubenchaco

Miren estos parlantes, sin palabras.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-422280393-woofer-parlante-copia-fiel-jbl-15-500wrms-98db-ev-bc-rcf-_JM_


----------



## Tomasito

Les dejo fotos de los 812-RE, los fui a buscar ayer, hoy los probé con una caja que tenia con otro parlante y suenan muy bien, el domingo si tengo tiempo me pongo a armar las cajas para los LEEA.
Me dijo el vendedor que ahora iba a publicar otros que tenia pero sin el plástico que cubre el imán, seguro a alguien le interesa 

No sé si serán 100% originales, pero sonar suenan muy bien, realmente con 180$ no compras nada hoy en día.



Saludos.


----------



## mikinano2

Por las dudas, no lo encontré por otro lado, pero quizás aclare un poco que Leea utilizaba tecnología Altec, en los 80´s lo aclaraban en las publicidades.


----------



## hogas

mikinano2 dijo:


> Por las dudas, no lo encontré por otro lado, pero quizás aclare un poco que Leea utilizaba tecnología Altec, en los 80´s lo aclaraban en las publicidades.



Alguien tiene data sobre el driver pm 151c (crossover recomendado,frecuencia de trabajo,uso especifico,etc)).Tengo un par con bocina difusora tipo altec 811b de fundicion.Gracias


----------



## pato2009

muchachos alguno de ustedes me podria confirmar si estos parlantes son el modelo que dicen ser...
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-149759040-parlantes-leea-serie-profesional-300watt-_JM_ 
desde ya muchas gracias chicos ... yo lo que les vi raro fue la campana nada que ver con la campana que muestra poli en las primeras paginas


----------



## jorgefer

hogas dijo:


> Alguien tiene data sobre el driver pm 151c (crossover recomendado,frecuencia de trabajo,uso especifico,etc)).Tengo un par con bocina difusora tipo altec 811b de fundicion.Gracias


Si no recuerdo mal, esos drivers son los antiguos para medios que tenía Leea antes del PM60M. Ojo que la potencia es baja, tal vez unos 25W.





pato2009 dijo:


> muchachos alguno de ustedes me podria confirmar si estos parlantes son el modelo que dicen ser...
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-149759040-parlantes-leea-serie-profesional-300watt-_JM_
> desde ya muchas gracias chicos ... yo lo que les vi raro fue la campana nada que ver con la campana que muestra poli en las primeras paginas


Ese parlante no es original Leea. Y MENOS DE 300W! Qué H de P!!!

Tiene partes Leea, como el domo de aluminio todo abollado, pintado de negro, y el conito difusor de agudos. El magneto podria ser original, pero no es compatible con ese cono, que no es original. La campana es cualquiera. La etiqueta tiene un cartelito "12" pegado, escrito a mano. La rejilla de ventilación y la guarnición de apoyo no son originales.
TODO TRUCHO!!!


----------



## POLI

pato2009 dijo:


> muchachos alguno de ustedes me podria confirmar si estos parlantes son el modelo que dicen ser...
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-149759040-parlantes-leea-serie-profesional-300watt-_JM_
> desde ya muchas gracias chicos ... yo lo que les vi raro fue la campana nada que ver con la campana que muestra poli en las primeras paginas



   Tene en cuenta que toda la linea profesional de LEEA venia con campana de fundicion y no chapa , por lo general la de 4 patas mas conocida de LEEA (tipo Altec L.  ) , en la linea hogareña tambien , practivcamente todos los modelos eran en fundicion , salvo algun que otro tweeter. 4048 o algun 812 RE , seria ridiculo colocar en un parlante con un conjunto magnetico de casi 10kg ( caso del 12 300) una campana de chapa .
  Algo similar al parlante que mostras encontro un ex socio mio en la pampa , eran unos 12 300 con cono muy similar al 1222xe y conjunto magnetico de un 300bf , como dato creo que jamás LEEA saco etiquetas escritas a mano , o al menos nunca lo vi .


----------



## jev

Hola pato2009 ese Leea es un recachutado de todo un poco.. Si dice ser de 12" me hace dudar el magneto.. Por las fotos me da la sensacion que lo veo como un poquito chico, no se si a otro compa le pasara lo mismo.. Hasta donde yo eh visto el diamentro del megneto del 12-300 era muy similar al diametro del cono.. Otra.. la distancia de adonde termina la etiqueta hasta el borde del magneto.. Yo la verdad a la distanca la veo muy corta quizas me equivoque.. Eh igual te digo que tampoco seria mala compra.. Siempre y cuando no estes ensañado en tener un LEEA original.. Si lo conseguis a muy buen precio lo podrias mandar a arreglar con Roberto y vas a tener señor parlantes nada comparado con la actualidad.. y es mas.. Tenes la opcion de hacerlo en las pulgadas que a vos mas te guste.. Saludos y suerte


----------



## jorgefer

jev dijo:


> Hola pato2009 ese Leea es un recachutado de todo un poco.. Si dice ser de 12" me hace dudar el magneto.. Por las fotos me da la sensacion que lo veo como un poquito chico, no se si a otro compa le pasara lo mismo.. Hasta donde yo eh visto el diamentro del megneto del 12-300 era muy similar al diametro del cono.. Otra.. la distancia de adonde termina la etiqueta hasta el borde del magneto.. Yo la verdad a la distanca la veo muy corta quizas me equivoque.. Eh igual te digo que tampoco seria mala compra.. Siempre y cuando no estes ensañado en tener un LEEA original.. Si lo conseguis a muy buen precio lo podrias mandar a arreglar con Roberto y vas a tener señor parlantes nada comparado con la actualidad.. y es mas.. Tenes la opcion de hacerlo en las pulgadas que a vos mas te guste.. Saludos y suerte


Ese parlante es una truchada total, ya lo expliqué. 
No creo que ningún mago pueda hacer el milagro a un costo razonable.


----------



## jev

mariano damian olmedo, hijo de Roberto Olmedo.. Lo venden a $200 c/u y creo que tendrian un costo aproximado para cada uno con toda la furia de $400.. Un total de $600 c/u.. Compararlo con pàrlantes actuales recontra valen la pena.. Algo parecido los selenium que rondan esos precios y la verdad son de juguete al lado de estas hermosuras.. Saludos


----------



## jorgefer

No entiendo tanto empecinamiento. Lo único que puede salir de una porquería es otra porquería.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorgefer dijo:


> No entiendo tanto empecinamiento. *Lo único que puede salir de una porquería es otra porquería*.


----------



## janston

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-149759040-parlantes-leea-serie-profesional-300watt-_JM_
JAJAJAJAJJA otro golpe del ingenio criollo (?)

La campana, un domo todo abollado(seguro se lo sacó a otro parlante), el cono que no es original, la junta de espuma que tampoco es original, la campana que tampoco es original, rango medio cuando tiene un imán de 8-10kg y encima con una calco que dice "BF"... triste. 

Pero bue, ojalá no le compren nada  jaja

Volviendo a la cuestión por la que vine... sigo ampliando mi colección  Me conseguí otro 12-100BF, un 812RE impecable y otro de 12 que no logro identificar qué modelo es :/ dice que es de 1985... un 1270 quizás? ni idea. En la campana dice 12.602 pero no sé si tenga que ver con el modelo.

Ya tengo como 16 parlantes, en cualquier momento me echan de mi casa  pero bueno, es un vicio. Qué se le va a hacer 

Saludos


----------



## luisflorio

hola compre unos bafles audinac 747 y tiene desconectados los controles de de respuesta de agudos y medios, busque por todos lados y no consigo informacion sobre los valores de las resistencias y el coneccionado en la llave selectora de medios la de agudos ya las restaure, si alguien puede me pasa los valores y las conecciones asi puedo dejarlos originales saludos y gracias


----------



## jev

Todos sabemos que esos parlantes son una basura no hace falta mas explicacion.. Lo unico que se podria utilizar es el magneto.. Ah ahora te entendi jorgefer.. Entonces cuando le llevamos un trabajo a Roberto nos va a estar dando otra porqueria?? Tuve un juego de Leea 15-160, uno estaba lindo y el otro destruido, pero para tirarlo a la basura.. No tenia cono, mucho menos las suspensiones.. Lo unico que tenia era el magneto y la campana, encima quebrada.. Por chauchitas me devolvio una hermosura con las mismas prestaciones que el original.. Por eso es que le escribo a pato2009 porque es un trabajito muy similar al mio a realizar y por lo que va a estar pagando no creo que consiga algo similar.. O sino decime Jorgefer adonde conseguis un parlante por $500 o $600 similar a un Leea original o uno reparado que voy y me lo compro?? Selenium esta por debajo en todo sentido, materiales, prestaciones y esta dentro de su rango de precio.. RCF, EV ya me estoy llendo arriba, no se decime vos.. No quiero que te lo tomes a mal o generar una disputa.. Solo darle una opcion a su oportunidad a pato2009.. Despues esta en el que decide hacer.. Si comprarlos, preguntarle a Roberto si tiene para vender o directamente no comprarse nada..


----------



## jorgefer

Yo estoy acá para decir lo que sé, aportar lo que puedo y defender en lo que esté a mi alcance el espíritu LEEA, tratando de evitar que la gente que lo comparte se vea dolorosamente estafada en su buena fe. Sólo porque no me banco que gente inescrupulosa bastardee gratuitamente el prestigio de la empresa a la que por tantos años dediqué mi entusiasmo, esfuerzo y vida. 

Vos defendé a quien quieras.


----------



## serzeta

Hola Intento de nuevo la consulta *POR QUE* no se que hice q*UE* me llego un a notificacion del moderador. A ver si esta sale mejor. Sepan disculpar, amigos. Mientras leia algunas respuestas del foro pude chequear qu*E* emis parlante sson originales hechos en carcazas de fundicion y con sellos hasta en las gomitas  Cosa q me puso contento . 
LA consulta es la siguiente mejor opcion para estos leeas
Hola Gente me presento, Soy Sergio. Tengo un par de leea 1222 -xe de 20 watts Axiales con un difuor en el cono de aluminio, un par de leea 822- BF/AR de 25 watts y un par de tweeter leea hdf 40 de 50 watts de los cuales uno me parece q*UE* no anda mas dos divisores leea de tres vias. La consulta es. Cual es la mejor opcion para armarme unos lindos baffles y si alguien sabe donde puedo reparar o conseguir un tweeter para reemplazar el que no funciona. Esto en Buenos Aires. Les agradeceria sugerencias planos o lo que me puedan facilitar para obtener el mejor rendimiento posible. Se q*UE* es una mezcla rara pero es lo que consegui desarmando unos baffles q*UE* me regalaron y cuyas cajas estaban mal. Todo funciona bien excepto claro el tweeter que aclare. Mi idea es Armar unas columnas de aproximadamente 1,30m por 0,36 por 32 de ancho. en aglomerado forrado en cerejeira del que venden en easy. Si ya se poco ortodoxo, pero bueno es lo que puedo hacer. Desde ya agradezco cualquier sugerencia y dejo mi consulta mientras me lanzo a leer el foro que esta interesante y parece que tenia unas lindas bestias y no me habia enterado. . Gracias a todos.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Al tweeter lo podés hacer arreglar por Roberto, seguro se quemó la bobina, no son de 50W, son de 25W rms, dicen 40W musicales o algo así. Adentro traen el divisor de frecuencias. En una de esas hay algo quemado en el divisor, tendrias que desarmarlo con cuidado y medirlo, multímetro en mano,


----------



## serzeta

Gracias por la data. Como me contacto con el Roberto q mencionas? El tweeter dice: HDF - 40  Super tweeter sin divisor 50 w de programa 8 ohms. Gracias nuevamente


----------



## hogas

Hola.En algunos woofers LEEA antiguos (por ejemplo en los mios, los  815c de 15" de los años 60 y 10,5 KG de peso!!!) se leia la inscripcion "reproductor directo" junto a los datos de frecuencia,potencia e impedancia.¿Esto significa que se puede conectar directo al ampli sin necesidad de divisor que lo limite?La frecuencia descripta en la etiqueta es de 32-4000 ciclos.yo los tengo en uso en cajas A7 con divisor LEEA H 1700 de dos vias (una caja metalica verde, rectangular,grande y pesada;rellena de cera en su interior que cubre los componentes y con atenuador de altas frecuencias)No se a que frecuencia lo corta este divisor y tal vez suene mejor aun conectandolo directo (si es posible hacerlo).Desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda o sugerencia.


----------



## jorgefer

hogas dijo:


> Hola.En algunos woofers LEEA antiguos (por ejemplo en los mios, los  815c de 15" de los años 60 y 10,5 KG de peso!!!) se leia la inscripcion "reproductor directo" junto a los datos de frecuencia,potencia e impedancia.¿Esto significa que se puede conectar directo al ampli sin necesidad de divisor que lo limite?La frecuencia descripta en la etiqueta es de 32-4000 ciclos.yo los tengo en uso en cajas A7 con divisor LEEA H 1700 de dos vias (una caja metalica verde, rectangular,grande y pesada;rellena de cera en su interior que cubre los componentes y con atenuador de altas frecuencias)No se a que frecuencia lo corta este divisor y tal vez suene mejor aun conectandolo directo (si es posible hacerlo).Desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda o sugerencia.


Hola, bienvenido al foro.

En sus comienzos, LEEA se dedicó a la producción de bocinas reentrantes y drivers, que eran los elementos más usados en publicidad callejera. Estos se conocían como "radiadores por bocina". Cuando lanzaron los primeros parlantes se los identificó como de "radiación directa" porque no necesitaban bocina. No tiene nada que ver con la conexión de filtros. Es una denominación arcaica, hoy carente de significado.

Los 815c se pueden conectar directamente, como cualquier woofer, pero no entendí qué usas para reproducir las frecuencias altas, contanos. 

Ojo con la potencia, eran de 30W.


----------



## hogas

Hola.gracias por la bienvenida.Te cuento que los 815c son parte de unas cajas leea a7 que pertenecieron al desaparecido y mitico estudioTNT.Las cajas estaban en mal estado exterior(estuvieron años apiladas y abandonadas en un rincon del  estudio)pero los woofers y los tweeters (2 hf20 por caja ,aunque originalmente llevaban 3 por caja) y el divisor leea h1700 estaban en perfecto estado y originales!Yo las use asi un tiempo y el sonido era muy bueno,pero como uno nunca esta conforme!adquiri un par de  drivers le 908al y unos 151c con bocina de fundicion tipo altec 811.Hice varias combinaciones con estos elementos siempre usando el divisor que traian las cajas,pero al no saber el cruce de este divisor es como que ando a ciegas y aunque el resultado siempre fue bueno,seguramente se pueda mejorar.A y tambien adquiri unas cajas de agudos con 3 leea 2001 cada una (los 2001 estan en serie y sin divisor).Como veras siento un gran respeto y cariño por la marca LEEA y a las cosas que consigo las valoro mucho asi como tambien cualquier consejo o sugerencia de yu  parte.Desde ya muchas gracias.(Pd yo tambien soy de Lugano)


----------



## janston

Qué onda gente. Por fin! acabé mis cajas. Hacía como 6 meses que venía trabajando en ellas, pero ya están a punto caramelo 

Adjunto unas fotitos para compartir los resultados. Me faltarían fotos de las cajas de graves, cuando tenga tiempo las saco de abajo de las camas donde están y las muestro


----------



## jorgefer

hogas dijo:


> Hola.gracias por la bienvenida.Te cuento que los 815c son parte de unas cajas leea a7 que pertenecieron al desaparecido y mitico estudioTNT.Las cajas estaban en mal estado exterior(estuvieron años apiladas y abandonadas en un rincon del  estudio)pero los woofers y los tweeters (2 hf20 por caja ,aunque originalmente llevaban 3 por caja) y el divisor leea h1700 estaban en perfecto estado y originales!Yo las use asi un tiempo y el sonido era muy bueno,pero como uno nunca esta conforme!adquiri un par de  drivers le 908al y unos 151c con bocina de fundicion tipo altec 811.Hice varias combinaciones con estos elementos siempre usando el divisor que traian las cajas,pero al no saber el cruce de este divisor es como que ando a ciegas y aunque el resultado siempre fue bueno,seguramente se pueda mejorar.A y tambien adquiri unas cajas de agudos con 3 leea 2001 cada una (los 2001 estan en serie y sin divisor).Como veras siento un gran respeto y cariño por la marca LEEA y a las cosas que consigo las valoro mucho asi como tambien cualquier consejo o sugerencia de yu  parte.Desde ya muchas gracias.(Pd yo tambien soy de Lugano)


De los elementos que tenés yo me quedaría con los 815c como woofers, el driver 908AL con la bocina 811 para la vía de medios y medios altos, y los tweeters HFP2001 para reforzar bien arriba.
Las frecuencuas de cruce podrian ser 1200 Hz a 12 dB/octava, y 7000Hz a 6 dB/octava para los tweeters, dejando sin cortar el extremo alto de la bocina.

No tengo datos sobre los filtros originales, pero igual haría unos nuevos con bobinas con núcleo de aire y capacitores de poliester. Lleva un atenuador resistivo para la 908. No es difícil.


----------



## hogas

Gracias  jorgefer por tus recomendaciones!! Voy a probar con lo que me dijiste.Lo unico que me equivoque en la descripcion porque los tweeters son 2002 y yo te dije 2001;aunque no creo que sea mucha diferencia porque ambos son piezos de gran calidad.


----------



## jorgefer

hogas dijo:


> Gracias  jorgefer por tus recomendaciones!! Voy a probar con lo que me dijiste.Lo unico que me equivoque en la descripcion porque los tweeters son 2002 y yo te dije 2001;aunque no creo que sea mucha diferencia porque ambos son piezos de gran calidad.


Aunque los HFP 2002 llegan bastante bien al extremo alto, son más bien bocinas de medios. No son lo más indicado como supertweeters, no los usaría. Me quedaría con un dos vías, con el 815c y la 908 con la bocina 811


----------



## pato2009

muchachos tarde, pero acá estoy y acabo de leer sus comentarios muchísimas gracias! por abrirme los ojos ! jejje abrazo fuerte y gracias!


----------



## rubenchaco

Disculpen que cambie el tema, por las dudas tendrian informacion sobre los transformadores ultralineales leea ul 820 y ul630, fui a un antiguo negocio de mi sona y pregunte que le quedaba de Leea, woofer nada, pero encontre estos trafos a muy buen precio y no encuentro informacion en internet. Saludos.


----------



## heborlan

Hola queria compartir con todos ustedes mis leea que me acompañan hace muchisimos 
años , estas cajas como el divisor y todos los parlantes poseen tambien un valor sentimental 
los compro mi padre todos por separado en el mismo leea para poder ensamblarlos el ; 
y funcionan desde entonces mas de 25 años ,... por lo menos el bafle que me quedo completo  
ya que hace tiempo atraz confiamos el medio 650RM y el 1222XE a un buen hombre 
 para reparar y nunca mas lo pudimos localizar el local que atendia lo cerro 
y asi fue como me quedo incompleto el juego  , 
reemplace hace mucho tiempo totalmente desanimado y como para no ver los huecos 
con unos audifiel pero que no son ni la sombra de los leea...

LEEA AXIAL 1222-XE
Diámetro del cono: 30,50 mm.
Potencia: 35 Watt (RMS)
Rango de frecuencias: 40/14.000 Hz.
Frecuencia de resonancia: 47 Hz.
Impedancia Nominal: 8 ohm.
Diámetro de la bobina móvil: 50 mm. (2")
Diámetro para montaje: 270 mm.
Profundidad: 132 mm.
Peso: 4,3 Kg.

medio 650-RM HI-FI 
rango medio "squawker"
8 ohm - 65W
no estoy seguro del Rango de este modelo 
400 Hz 8000 hz.
por favor corrijan

twetter Leea Hfd40b

cualquier consejo de mantenimiento y/o sugerencia , bienvenida sera.






































No se la marca y modelo de las cajas , al igual que caracteristicas del divisor .-
Cualquiera que pueda aportarme mas datos tecnicos o de cualquier indole referida , sera bienvenida .-
Desconozco tambien como darme cuenta si el estado y funcionanmiento son correctos , 
para mi suenan muy bien aunque no igual que años atraz no puedo describir que es , 
si alguno tiene algun tips como para detectar de maneras sencillas para una revision basica.

Medidas de las Cajas:
ALTO 65CM
ANCHO 40CM 
PROF 26CM

Saludos a toda la comunidad !

pd: avisenme si no corresponde la zona de foro donde compartir esto.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Tengo un par de 1222Xe y se suenan todo, pero la verdad quiero algo que se banque más potencia, así que los tengo guardaditos. Esas cajas con el 650 y el HFD son lo que yo tenía pensado, pero me quedo corto en potencia!


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola a todos, la persona que a iniciado este post a sido un tanto mesquina con LEEA al referirce únicamente a los parlantes, considero de mi parte que todos los productos que LEEA comercializaba eran de muy buena calidad y me gustaría en lo posible que hagamos una base de datos con todos los productos y las características de los mismos. La critica va con honda, no es para que nadie se enoje, días atrás pregunte por un transformador ultra lineal de LEEA el UL820 y el UL630, nadie me a respondido, necesito el circuito para armarlo. Me dirán: este es un foro de parlantes no de amplificadores valvulares, pero el transformador en cuestion es un LEEA.

Por el bien de nuestra querida industria nacional, orgullo de muchos de nosotros al producir componentes de altísima calidad de audio, la cual hoy lametablemente se encuentra muy vapuleada, insto a que hagamos dicha base de datos para dar a conocer toda la gama de productos LEEA.


----------



## jorgefer

*Ruben*

Bienvenido al foro. Y un poco de paciencia, si nadie te contestó, es porque nadie consiguió todavía la información que pedís, o no tuvo tiempo de subirla. O porque los datos no están disponibles.

LEEA fabricó muchos productos, es verdad, incluyendo auriculares, amplificadores, cápsulas fonomagnéticas, conectores, micrófonos, transformadores, etc. No creo que este tópico sea mezquino ni que esté especializado solamente en parlantes, tal vez no lo leíste en la totalidad de sus actuales 55 páginas. En ellas hay numerosas referencias a algunos de estos elementos, que fueron aportadas por usuarios que se interesaron en esos temas pero fundamentalmente porque se disponía de algunos datos, como folletos, especificaciones, etc. Si alguien solicita algo, quien lo tiene contesta.

La información sobre LEEA es fragmentaria y naturalmente incompleta, porque nadie tiene toda la data. Ni de los productos ni de la empresa. Por eso aquí vamos aportando lo que tenemos, lo que cada uno conserva y comparte con los demás. La base de datos a que haces referencia se está formando paso a paso en este mismo tópico, la podes consultar y hasta ampliar vos mismo, si tenés algo que compartir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=15806

Cuando entres ahí vas a ver muchos archivos que no tienen nombres descriptivos. No hay más remedio que abrirlos uno por uno. Pero no recuerdo que haya información sobre los transformadores.

Muy interesantes las publicidades que subiste como "documento escaneado". Por una referencia a la Exposición de Fomento Industrial y Minero parecería que la fecha de publicación es 1949. Es así?


----------



## janston

rubenchaco dijo:


> Hola a todos, la persona que a iniciado este post a sido un tanto mesquina con LEEA al referirce únicamente a los parlantes, considero de mi parte que todos los productos que LEEA comercializaba eran de muy buena calidad y me gustaría en lo posible que hagamos una base de datos con todos los productos y las características de los mismos. La critica va con honda, no es para que nadie se enoje, días atrás pregunte por un transformador ultra lineal de LEEA el UL820 y el UL630, nadie me a respondido, necesito el circuito para armarlo. Me dirán: este es un foro de parlantes no de amplificadores valvulares, pero el transformador en cuestion es un LEEA.
> 
> Por el bien de nuestra querida industria nacional, orgullo de muchos de nosotros al producir componentes de altísima calidad de audio, la cual hoy lametablemente se encuentra muy vapuleada, insto a que hagamos dicha base de datos para dar a conocer toda la gama de productos LEEA.




Y, mirá.. es muy complicado. Es como dice jorgefer, se va armando con lo que se tiene. 

Si querés te puedo tirar información y anécdotas de las bocinas re-entrantes Leea, todos los días trabajo con ellas haciendo procesiones, desfiles, maratones y demás. Yo llevo 5 años solamente, pero lo tengo a mi viejo que lleva más de 35 trabajando con ellas, además de micrófonos Leea (ahora me viene a la cabeza uno finito que era a pila, no me acuerdo el modelo; además de corbateros y demás), amplificadores(incluyendo los famosos TOA que importaba Leea), parlantes, conectores, tableros, trafos ... hay para hablar un rato largo. La empresa esta trabajó con Leea hasta que se fundió, y después cayó en JBL y Electro Voice, pero es otra cosa. Son casi 4 décadas quemando parlantes y jugando a los sonidistas con Leea  
Pero bue, yo lo único que puedo aportar son anécdotas de mi viejo y sus compañeros de laburo(como por ejemplo hoy me contó que hacían sonido para 30000 personas con 40 Leea 812 RE, puestos a 8 metros de altura, y 4 Leea 124 BF en el piso) , data técnica no tengo nada casi, sólo unos folletos.

Tené paciencia que cada tanto aparece alguno con cada cosa que no se puede creer 

Saludos


----------



## josesoft

consulta... tengo 2 leea de 15 coaxiales modelo 222-b... quiero hacer unas cajas para escuchar musica y para peliculas... uso hogareño... tambien tengo 2 medios leea 550rm  tambien tengo el divisor de 3 vias leea.... es conveniente poner los medios y usar el divisor de 3 vias o simplemente uso los coaxiales sin los medios??? que me aconsejan???? gracias!


----------



## jorgefer

Los COX 222 y 223 son parlantes muy equilibrados en el rango de frecuencias. A mí me gustan así, no les agregaría un medios. Igual, siempre podes hacer la caja previendo el espacio para el 550RM, por las dudas lo quieras agregar más adelante.

En la biblioteca están las dimensiones recomendadas para la caja. Yo tengo mi 222 en esa caja y anda muy bien. Es grande, pero se le puede cambiar el factor de forma para adecuarla a las necesidades de un home-theater. Y con estos no vas a necesitar subwoofer.

Ver el archivo adjunto 23662

No los pases de 25/30W (ojo con los amplificadores modernos). Y tal vez tendrías que verificar el filtro, por si las moscas.


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola a todos, respondiendo a tu pregunta jorgefer la publicación es de septiembre de 1949 de la revista Telegrafica Electronica, leí las 55 paginas por que es un tema que me apasiona, no solamente lo que se refiere a LEEA, a todo lo que producíamos en el país en componentes electrónicos, la época del radioarmador, la cual lamentablemente se perdió. Hoy traemos casi todo de afuera, no por que sea mejor sino por que es mas barato pero la calidad dista mucho de la que se producía en el país.

Coloco el transformador ultralineal LEEA en el escaner con el diagrama de conexiones para la base de datos. Saludos.


----------



## jorgefer

Por la impedancia y la potencia, el UL 820 parece hecho para un par de EL84.

Y es de laminación de grano orientado (G.O.)


----------



## rubenchaco

Las fotos del mismo.



Si, con 300 o 325 volts la impedancia es correcta para el84 o 6bq5 pero no para la potencia de salida, un par no da 20 watts, me inclino por 6l6.


----------



## janston

Qué tal gente? sigo ampliando mi colección Leea  Ahora me conseguí una columna de 5 en línea de 8". Son 812 RE. No s´´e si sea Leea original la columna, pero me encantó cuando la vi así que la traje para restaurarla, ya que se dejó de usar hace más de 25 años.

A medida que avance con la restauración iré subiendo más fotos, por ahora dejo éstas de esta tarde cuando la saqué de un sótano  con muuucho polvo. 

Como se ve es grandesita...y pesadita jaja, pero me encantó.

Saludos.
.
.
.

_La foto del final es cualquier cosa, pero estaba aburrido_


----------



## janston

Unos domos personalizados que estoy haciendo para 2 de mis 812RE. Quise tener unos 812 distintos, así que agarré una aguja y me puse a jugar al artesano  . Espero que el segundo me salga bien como el primero


----------



## Juan Norco

Hola Janston, creo que esa columna que estas mostrando en las imagenes es una Philips, yo tuve en los años 80 un par que consegui nuevas en un local donde vendian productos Philips y les habian quedado guardadas sin uso. El rendimiento que tenian era impresionante, venian con trafo de linea incorporado y para la conexion traian un toma identicos a los que se usaban en el hogar para 220 voltios. Yo las conectaba a una potencia Randall de 400 vatios y con las dos  cubria predios de 50 x 50 metros con muy buena presion sonora y mucha claridad de sonido. Realmente era impresionante su calidad de sonido. Que calidad se fabricaba en nuestro pais en esas epocas.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Con 325V quizás se puedan obtener entre 12 y 15W con un par de EL84 en push pull. Las EL84 suenan muy bien en configuración ultralineal.


----------



## janston

Juan Norco dijo:


> Hola Janston, creo que esa columna que estas mostrando en las imagenes es una Philips, yo tuve en los años 80 un par que consegui nuevas en un local donde vendian productos Philips y les habian quedado guardadas sin uso. El rendimiento que tenian era impresionante, venian con trafo de linea incorporado y para la conexion traian un toma identicos a los que se usaban en el hogar para 220 voltios. Yo las conectaba a una potencia Randall de 400 vatios y con las dos  cubria predios de 50 x 50 metros con muy buena presion sonora y mucha claridad de sonido. Realmente era impresionante su calidad de sonido. Que calidad se fabricaba en nuestro pais en esas epocas.



Sí, tenés razón.  Hablando con mi viejo me enteré que son Philips. Con unas cuantas modificaciones, como los parlantes (ahora Leea), interior revestido en madera y otros chiches. Como dijiste, tiene un trafo y un selector de impedancia(si mal no recuerdo era de 15 y 25ohm la opción) Estuvimos como 2 horas hablando, me contó anécdotas y demás que no vienen al caso jaja. Bueno, una sola: una vez, por ese conector tipo hogareño de 220v, un empleado se mandó el moco de conectar una linea con 5 columnas a 220, de más está decir que se hicieron moco, ajaja.

Yo había encontrado 2, pero revisando más llegué a encontrar 12 en el depósito... No vuelvo nunca más a mi casa ahora, ajaja.

Por ahora voy a restaurar una, y quizás otra más.

Saludos


----------



## paloionico

hola rubenchaco
no alcanzo a leer bien la etiqueta ,podrias dar mas detalles que dice el o.t. ?


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola, la etiqueta dice:
LEEA G.O. (grano orientado)
Transformador
Prim. P.P.   U.Lineal 8K.
Secundario 8 ohms.
20 Watts.
INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA.

Hola, la etiqueta dice:
LEEA G.O. (grano orientado)
Transformador
Prim. P.P.   U.Lineal 8K.
Secundario 8 ohms.
20 Watts.
INDUSTRIA ARGENTINA.



Tengo que tener mas de 25 mensajes para responder en privado.


----------



## paloionico

que valvulas dispones?.
sirve para  6l6 ,el34 , 6v6 , 6bq5 ,6ca7 ,kt88 y otras .
la variedad es grande y que circuito vas usar ?


----------



## rubenchaco

Por el momento no lo tengo definido, tengo una kt88 y una 6l6 , nesecito el par por lo tanto no me sirve, 6dq6b tendre unas 20 pero no se como andaran en audio.

que me recomendas?


----------



## janston

Vamos a seguir ampliando la biblioteca, un micrófono Leea LEC 980, un parlante 222c, unos 812 RE y un 88C RE (si no me equivoco)


----------



## jorgefer

Muy lindo el aporte. Pero, muchachos, no podemos subir las fotos con nombre descriptivo? Si no, más que un aporte de datos son un aporte de confusión a la biblioteca. Y no aparecen en el buscador, nadie las ve a menos que lea específicamente el post.


----------



## janston

Uh, perdón. Sinceramente no me di cuenta, y eso que siempre leo tu firma 

A ver si ahora lo puedo hacer mejor. Acá encontré unas publicidades que nunca había visto de Leea. Las hallé en una página en facebook


*(click en la miniatura para ver en tamaño completo o bien ir a los archivos adjuntos)


Anuncio del tweeter 2001





Remate de Leea


 


Leea y el mundial


 


La planta de Leea hoy


 

Un logo que dicen estaba en la oficina del gerente de Leea


 

La nueva linea de Leea(no sé el año, pero supongo es de antes del '78, porque tengo un 812 RM y es del '78)


 

Este no es raro, sólo me gustó la toma. Metía miedo con semejante imán eh, jaja


 


División internacional de Leea


 


Datos del 1270 BF


 




 

Publi del COX 223B


 




 

Publi del COX 223 A


 


El 124 RE


 


Y, por último, el 15C 830 BE





Espero les gusten tanto como a mi

Saludos

*edito y agrego 2 fotos más:

Joyitas para el audio del auto:

Leea 3003 (click en la miniatura para ver en tamaño completo)


 

Leea 690 (click en la miniatura para ver en tamaño completo)


----------



## jorgefer

No sé porqué las imágenes grandes no salen con el nombre corregido. Voy a investigar.


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> No sé porqué las imágenes grandes no salen con el nombre corregido. Voy a investigar.



Lo que pasa es que yo las subí dos veces: las adjunté y las puse en un servidor de imágenes. Las del servidor las usé para explicar las imágenes, y las adjuntas las puse porque supuestamente son las que aparecen en la biblioteca.






Ya veo que seguro era al revés, no pego una. jajaja


----------



## jorgefer

No, todo bien, la biblioteca tiene los nombres correctos.


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> No, todo bien, la biblioteca tiene los nombres correctos.



Yeah!, me siento mejor, me puedo ir a dormir ahora


----------



## POLI

Janston , muy buena info , se agradece , terrible el  anuncio de remate judicial. Sin palabras.


----------



## diepalmieri

Hola a todos. Sigo mucho este tema en el foro, ya que siempre fui fanático del audio y desde la secundaria que ando armando cajas y amplis.

Cuando empecé con el tema del audio, allá por el '93, luego de terminar de armar mi ampli de 100 + 100 w reales-relaes (ya que los medí en el laboratorio de la escuela) me tuve que armar unas cajas para poder usarlo. Quería pasar musica. No llegué a comprarme los leea, no me alcanzó la plata. Sabía que era lo mejor, pero no llegué. Me arme dos cajas con dos Jahro de 15" 150w y unos tweeters piezo. Siempre sonaron muuuuy bien y actualmente los sigo usando en mi sistema HI-FI. Las cajas estan muy bien construidas y los jahro un caño. Nadie habla de ellos, yo puedo contarles mi experiencia. 

Hoy con 35 años, logré armarme unas cajas con unos leea 1222 y unos HFB40/B. Tuve la suerte que un amigo mio, un señor mayor, me regaló 4 cajas con un 1222 y un HFB40/B cada una. Tuvieron muy poco uso, casi nada, ya que no los podía usar en su departamento, ya que los vecinos se les quejaban.
Rescaté dos tweeters de los 4. Las cajas al quedar archivadas en el garage, fueron atacadas por la humedad y se arruinaron dos tweeters. A uno se le cortó la bobina, del sulfato. Y el otro distorciona mal entre los 4khz y los 6khz. 

Los tengo para mandar a reparar, pero no se donde llevarlos. Escuche hablar de Roberto, pero no se como ubicarlo. Alguien me podría decir como obtener el contacto???

Me atrapa mucho la historia de la fabrica LEEA, soy fabricante y nos golpeo mal los 90's a nosotros también.

Luego les paso fotos de las cajas que me armé con los 1222, un espectaculo.

Saludos,
Diego


----------



## diegomaxi89

Hola a todos , me llamo diego , soy de tucuman sigo de cerca el foro en especial el tema de los parlantes y aún mas de cerca el tema LEEA . Estoy buscando info sobre la linea de 18" porque consegui 2 leea de 18  para reparar y son distintas las campanas ,  uno dice 18 300 aparentemente y el otro no tiene la etiqueta . Por favor podrian ayudarme ? Gracias.


----------



## janston

qué tal gente, actualizo el estado de la restauración de mi columna Philips/Leea. Ya la tengo en trabajos de pintura, quizás para mañana o pasado la pueda estar armando. No puedo esperar 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Si a alguien le interesa alguna de esas calcos, con gusto subo el archivo de imagen para imprimir 

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

que no estaban ya publicadas?


----------



## jjm

Hola amigo Diepalmieri, si te apasionan, los Leea y el audio somos amigos casi hermanos.
Te paso la dirección de Roberto Olmedo y el teléfono.
Cuando lo conozcas y veas su fábrica no lo vas a creer, es como retroceder 30 años al esplendor de Leea y encontrarse con alguien único y sensacional.
La dirección es Pedro Moran al 2800, C.A.B.A. El teléfono es 011 4577 5767.
Tanto el como el hijo, Mariano, son seres espectaculares, te explican te ayudan y no son comerciantes solo viven de lo que aman. Creeme te dejan los parlantes como originales.
Suerte....


----------



## diepalmieri

Gracias JJM por la info!!!. No sabes cuanto te lo agradezco. La semana que viene le llevo los tweeters!!!
Saludos,


----------



## janston

Hoy encontré en un taller un tablerito Leea "control final". No sé si sea Leea original o sólo tiene las calcos puestas por alguien, pero lo quería compartir 
saludos


----------



## janston

Al fin llegó el tan ansiado momento 

Terminé la restauración del bafle columna Philips-Leea. La verdad quedó hermoso y suena una maravilla. Obviamente no es algo de altísima calidad, pero no tiene sonido a lata ni nada de eso además de no tener resonancias.

Así que ya saben, cuando quieran restaurar algo, me llaman y les hago precio (?) re comerciante era el pibe, jaja.

Aquí unas fotitos.

Saludos


----------



## heborlan

buen laburo janston te felicito , se ve quedaron lindos


----------



## jjm

te felicito amigo por el excelente trabajo, admiro la gente que le pone tanta garra a lo que quiere hacer. suerte.


----------



## jorgefer

diegomaxi89 dijo:


> Hola a todos , me llamo diego , soy de tucuman sigo de cerca el foro en especial el tema de los parlantes y aún mas de cerca el tema LEEA . Estoy buscando info sobre la linea de 18" porque consegui 2 leea de 18  para reparar y son distintas las campanas ,  uno dice 18 300 aparentemente y el otro no tiene la etiqueta . Por favor podrian ayudarme ? Gracias.


Hola Diego, bienvenido al foro!
El 18300 puede ser el clon del EV. Ayudaría el que subas fotos detalladas de adelante y de atrás para identificarlos.
Subilas con un nombre o descripción.


----------



## dolape

Hola Gente soy nuevo en el Foro, mi nombre es Julian y estoy por armar con unos LEEA 15 150be unas cajas. Cualquier info que ustedes tengan es bienvenida. Desde ya muchas gracias y el foro es excelente.

Me parece que lo mejor que podes hacer es construirlas en MDF o lo que comunmente se llama fibrofacil, tenes de varios espesores de 25mm, de 18mm y de 15mm tambien. Te consulto, tendras los planos para unos LEEA15 150BE?? Gracias amigo.


----------



## jorgefer

dolape dijo:


> Hola Gente soy nuevo en el foro, mi nombre es Julian y estoy por armar con unos LEEA 15 150be unas cajas. Cualquier info que ustedes tengan es bienvenida. Desde ya muchas gracias y el foro es excelente.


Bienvenido Julian

Fijate que tenemos una biblioteca en este tema con bastante info. Por ejemplo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 23098

Ahí vas a encontrar un diseño


----------



## dolape

Gracias Jorgefer, que honor que seas vos el que responda a mi inquietud¡¡¡¡ He leido todas las paginas del foro con relacion a los parlantes LEEA. Resulta que soy un aficionado amante del audio, tengo varios equipos y he incursionado desde mi escaso saber en la construccion de mis propios cables, algunas cajas pequeñas y modificaciones de algunos equipos. Siempre trato de leer y aprender un poco mas sobre el tema. El fin de semana en la casa de mi hermano encontre un par de LEEA 15 150BE, uno con el cono destruido y el otro estaba bien. Probe el bueno y me impresiono su sonido. A partir de ahi empece a leer sobre la marca y su historia y realmente me atrapo de tal manera que ayer me contacte con este señor R. Olmedo y le deje los LEEA para que me los arregle. Te cuento que a lo largo de los años que tengo en este hobby del audio escuche varios equipos y cajas. Tuve Harbeth, Paradigm, Mirage, JBL Wafherdale y actualmente tengo Dynaudio pero los LEEA realmente rompieron con mi paradigma que lo nacional es malo o de baja calidad. Impresionantes. Por eso ahora quiero armar unas buenas cajas, tengo mucha idea de carpinteria de hecho me hago mis propios muebles y despues tendre que ver el tema del crossover y los driver. RO me dijo que me va a orintar con el tema de las cajas y las medias. Tambien estuve viendo en Mercadolibre que hay varios que venden tweeter y drivers. Nuevamente gracias y por favor cualquier sugerencia y mas de tu parte sera muy agradecida. Julian.


----------



## jjm

Hola Julian.
Hay que reconocer algo, si hay alguien que sabe de leea es Jorgefer, a mi no me resulta simpático, pero profesionalmente es intachable.
A mi entender la decisión de llevárselos a reparar a Olmedo fue la mas acertada, pero tendrías que dejarle los dos y decirle que los queres iguales. El tiempo deteriora inexorablemente los conos de celulosa, las suspensiones y las bobinas no van a ser exactamente iguales, con lo cual no van a sonar igual, si es que queres hilar muy fino. Ojo no te digo que sea mejor o peor solo diferente.
Quizas te cambie algo el timbre o la resonancia pero hablamos de algo muy sutil...
El modelo que tenes es exquisito. A mi me gusta mas el 15-160 con bobina de 3" pero es apreciación personal...
Solo quería darte mi opinión sincera...
dicen que el modelo 15 150 que vos tenes, te deja en las puertas del cielo....
suerte y bienvenido al foro... 
JJM


----------



## dolape

Muchas gracias por la bienvnida JJM y siguiendo tus consejos, ya deje los 2 parlantes en lo de RO. De paso me traje las medidas de las cajas, pero estoy medio calentito con unas Onken box que vi fotos en el foro. Que me aconsejas? las originales o las Onken?. Creo tambien que las voy a hacer en MDF, es mas facil de laburar aunque la idea del fenolico no me disgusta. Arranco este fin de semana y despues voy a subir algunas fotos. Un abrazo grande.


----------



## jjm

hola.
Sin duda armá las originales, y en MDF de 18mm. Lo mas importante es respetar las medidas y la sintonia.
Si no queres renegar con la lana de vidrio ponele Guata, doble. Se vende en once barata, o en valentin alsina la fabrican. Yo tengo 15 160, creeme son espectaculares arrancan de 22 hz funcionan asi después de pasar por lo de Olmedo, antes no....suerte...


----------



## dolape

ok perfecto y mil gracias por la data.


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola desde Chaco: armé un 5.1 y en el subw coloqué 2 LEEA 1222BF que tenían unos 35 años; creo que "dicen" 25WRMS...¡Es impresionante las bajas frecuencias que logran! En películas... no tanto en música de PC; tengo que preamplificar el ampli (TDA7294) para elevarlo sobre los satélites. Saludos


----------



## dolape

Hola Amigos les dejo una foto de mi nueva adquisicion para que me ayuden y me orienten. Se trata de 2 leea 1221 BF de 20W 8hm y 2 tweeter hfd 40 con divisor externo. Los parlantes tambien estaban conectados al divisor. El divisor parece un filtro con un capacitor todo relleno como con parafina. La verdad qu no tengo ni idea a cunato cortan. Tampoco encontrae nada de los woofer. Todo es del año 1969. Cualquier informacion es bienvenida. gracias.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches dolape, si buscas en los post yo tengo los predecesores de los tuyos, en el post banco de datos de parametros t/s estan las mediciones de los mismo luego de repararlos. por otro lado son parlantes de los años 70 no se les puede pedir mucho por lo menos los mios tienes un Qts alto. Por lo que se ve estan en muy buenas condiciones, lo ideal seria medirles los t/s para ver que se puede hacer con ellos. Cual es tu idea de uso de los mismos Ojo son para 20w max.. Bien espero comentarios, un saludo sergio.


----------



## dolape

Gracias Sergio por responder. Voya mirar donde vos me decis para conocer los parametros. Mi idea es primero recuperar las cajas originales que estan bastante maltrechas. Luego, uno de los parlantes tiene la suspension reseca por lo tanto los debere de reparar, se los voy a llevar a R. Olmedo, que actualmente tiene un par de 15 150be. Asi y todo no sabes lo que suenan. Los tweeter estan perfectos al igual que el filtro que la verdad no se si mejorarlo con componentes actuales porque me imagino qque el capacitor, bobinado etc con mas de 40 años de antiguedad deben de estar medio fusilados. Y despues, los pienso conectar a un valvular de 17w. Los escuche hoy con un amplificador Copland transistorisado de 60w por canal a bajo volumen en el estado actual y prometen un monton. Queria preguntarte si la imantacion tanto del Woofercomo del tweeter se va perdiendo con el tiempo y si es necesario una imantacion. Gracias.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas nuevamente, si los filtros funcionan yo no los cambiaria, por otro lado si se lo llevas a roberto el es el mas indicado para contestarte todas tus dudas.  Con respecto a las cajas originales si son del tamaño que indicaba leea deben de estar en el orden de los 100 y pico de litros. si las podes recuperar exelente. para usarlos con un valvular son una joya pues corresponden a la epoca (aunque ya habia amplis con transistores),  Bueno espero nuevas novedades.  Una cosa mas, si podes el parlante que esta bueno medile los parametros t/s para ver luego como queda el reparado, seria muy bueno, si no te animas a hacer la medicion, lee el post como medir facilmente los parametros t/s, un abrazo. sergio.


----------



## dolape

Sergio soy nuevo en el sitio. Donde encuentro los "post", gracias de nuevo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola dolape, escrbi en el buscador Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas y te va a direccionar al post.  si te interesa leer mas escribi parametros thiele small y te va a buscar todos los temas relacionados. un saludo. sergio


----------



## dolape

Sergio gracias voy a armar el cable y hare la prueba. Te cuento que hoy recupere las cajas. Sos carpintero aficionado, de hobby pero no improvisado, tendo herramientes y conocimientos del tema. Me quedaron como nuevas, Subire fotos en breve.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia el t.e. de roberto es  011 4574 4737  direccion Pedro Moran 2990 caba. saludos.


----------



## dolape

Estimados me podrian decir cual seria el driver que mejor va con los 15 150BE?? Alguien tiene los parametros del 15 150?? Mil gracias.


----------



## jorgefer

Los parámetros deben estar en la biblioteca.

Sobre el driver: vas a hacer un dos vías o tres vías?


----------



## dolape

Hola Jorge, mi idea era hacer un 2 vias. Co respecto a los parametors vi que hay "oficiales " de Leea y "extra oficiales" de mediciones de diferentes personas y woofer, de ahi la pregunta. Gracias.


----------



## jorgefer

No hay datos oficiales de LEEA de parámetros de ningún parlante. Creo que alguien escaneó un papel que tenía el Ing Hnilo en Ventas, era una planilla mía con datos manuscritos.

Para un dos vias con driver LEEA creo que te convendría una 908 con alguna bocina con garganta de 1". La frecuencia de corte debe ser de 1400 Hz, 12 dB/oct. Hay que atenuar el driver unos 6 u 8 dB para emparejarlo con el woofer, depende de la bocina que consigas. Con una 811 o una 821 debe ser 8 dB más o menos.


----------



## dolape

y se puede conseguir alguna hoy en dia???? por donde empiezo a buscar??? Gracias.


----------



## dadoraillon

Hola muchachada,es la primera vez que escribo en este hilo,que he leido completo, que me ha sido muy gratificante porque tambien he tenido parlantes de esta marca tan querida.
Jorjefer necesito saber,si sos tan amable, unos datos mas de los coaxiales de 15 pulgadas que no me quedaron claros:todos los modelos de 15 vinieron con esa pequeña bocina que se ve en el folleto del 223 (HF20 creo que es,yo tenia una y era barbara!) o tambien venian con un tweeter como el domo radiante?
Las bobinas de el woofer eran de plata? (esto me lo comento un viejo reparador de parlantes de mi ciudad,Rosario) me suena raro,pero el dato mas preciso podes tenerlo vos.
Un abrazo para todos  los "tifossi" de leea
PD:estoy buscando un par de 15 coaxiales y no quiero "clavarme",por eso las preguntas,de paso nos quedan los datos aca para todos.


----------



## jorgefer

dolape dijo:


> y se puede conseguir alguna hoy en dia???? por donde empiezo a buscar??? Gracias.


La verdad, no lo se. Ojo con Mercado Libre que venden unas nuevas que nada que ver. Están usando la marca para drivers chinos.



dolape dijo:


> y se puede conseguir alguna hoy en dia???? por donde empiezo a buscar??? Gracias.


La verdad, no lo se. Ojo con Mercado Libre que venden unas nuevas que nada que ver. Están usando la marca para drivers chinos.





dadoraillon dijo:


> Hola muchachada,es la primera vez que escribo en este hilo,que he leido completo, que me ha sido muy gratificante porque tambien he tenido parlantes de esta marca tan querida.
> Jorjefer necesito saber,si sos tan amable, unos datos mas de los coaxiales de 15 pulgadas que no me quedaron claros:todos los modelos de 15 vinieron con esa pequeña bocina que se ve en el folleto del 223 (HF20 creo que es,yo tenia una y era barbara!) o tambien venian con un tweeter como el domo radiante?
> Las bobinas de el woofer eran de plata? (esto me lo comento un viejo reparador de parlantes de mi ciudad,Rosario) me suena raro,pero el dato mas preciso podes tenerlo vos.
> Un abrazo para todos  los "tifossi" de leea
> PD:estoy buscando un par de 15 coaxiales y no quiero "clavarme",por eso las preguntas,de paso nos quedan los datos aca para todos.


Hola, bienvenido al foro!

Los COX de 15 eran con la bocina y los de 12 con el domo.

Bobinas de plata no hubo.


----------



## marcelop

Hola, hace poco me armé un valvular de 3w por lado con unas 2A3 y lo estuve usando con unos jbl de tres parlantes, y mas allá de que suenan mejor que el ampli anterior de estado solido el sonido (en especial los medios) se puede mejorar. Entonces vi el tema de los parlantes de rango extendido y me intereso, y buscando por horas caí en este foro y la verdad que me convencieron de conseguirme unos LEEA.

Por lo que vi mi mejor opción es el 812RE que parece ser bastante comun,  sin embargo me gustaría saber si alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre este y el 812HF, ya que la unica ficha tecnica completita que encontre es de los HF ( http://imageshack.us/f/443/imagen8m.jpg/ ) Principalmente me interesa la eficiencia/SPL (tengo 3watts nada más) y la respuesta en frecuencia (más que nada bajos, obvio)

Desde ya les agradezco 
Marcelo


----------



## deechai

dadoraillon dijo:


> Hola muchachada,es la primera vez que escribo en este hilo,que he leido completo, que me ha sido muy gratificante porque tambien he tenido parlantes de esta marca tan querida.
> Jorjefer necesito saber,si sos tan amable, unos datos mas de los coaxiales de 15 pulgadas que no me quedaron claros:todos los modelos de 15 vinieron con esa pequeña bocina que se ve en el folleto del 223 (HF20 creo que es,yo tenia una y era barbara!) o tambien venian con un tweeter como el domo radiante?
> Las bobinas de el woofer eran de plata? (esto me lo comento un viejo reparador de parlantes de mi ciudad,Rosario) me suena raro,pero el dato mas preciso podes tenerlo vos.
> Un abrazo para todos  los "tifossi" de leea
> PD:estoy buscando un par de 15 coaxiales y no quiero "clavarme",por eso las preguntas,de paso nos quedan los datos aca para todos.




Los coaxiales de 15 existieron dos modelos: uno con la bocina del medio dorada y otro con la bocina de color negra. Los de bocina de color negra fueron un modelo más nuevo que el anterior.
Son parlantes dificiles de conseguir en buen estado.


----------



## tigre 22

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Tomasito, parecen raros, pero pueden ser originales. Fijate en mis albunes, ahi hay fotos de los que tengo, no recuerdo el modelo, pero son rango extendido. Prestale atencion al cono, a la campana, etc.
> Despues me fijo, si son el mismo modelo y te interesa, te paso las medidas de la caja original.
> Sds.



Hola, yo estoy interesado en comprar un par de 812Re. Estuve haciendo algunos cálculos con libros para los baffles y me dan de un tamaño algo grande (para el espacio que dispongo). Me gustaría que me pasaras las medidas del fabricante, así tengo una idea precisa y veo que hago.

Desde ya, gracias. Saludos.


----------



## dolape

Hola amigos, bueno les cuento que las cajas quedaron muy bien. Mañana cuelgo las fotos. Los parlantes y los tweeters los tiene RO, van a cambiar cono pero se salva la bobina y un tweeter estaba en corto y el otro raspaba. Pienso que van a quedar bien. Tambien estuve avanzando con mi otro proyecto que es armar unas cajas con los 15 150be mas unos drivers (me consegui gracias a un amigo que vive afiera unos 908 8A de Altec). Ahora voy a necesitar ayuda con el divisor y las bocinas que segun tengo entendido existen unas que se hacian bajo licencia y eran copias de las Altec 511 y 811.


----------



## josesoft

Consulta... Alguien tiene algun leea rango medio modelo 550-rm aunque sea para reparar ya que estoy por armar unas cajas y solo tengo uno... la persona que me lo dio no encuentra el otro y probe otros medios de otras marcas pero estos suenan de 10... y tambien todos los componentes de las cajas que estoy armando son leea unos de 15 los tweeters hfd40 y solo me falta un medio... desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## josesoft

otra consulta... quiero hacer un divisor para un hfd40 que no trae divisor en el foro mencionan que lleva una bobina y un capasitor ... alguien sabe los valores??? gracias denuevo


----------



## diepalmieri

Hola josesoft, los HFD40 traen un divisor de 12dB/oct con una frecuencia de corte de 4Khz. Esto se logra con un capacitor poliester de 4,4uF y una bobina de 0,56mH. Si es un sistema de tres vías, podes usarlo así, pero tene cuidado al diseñar el divisor de los medios y el woofer para que no se solapen las respuestas. Si usas 4Khz con el tweeter, los medios tenes que cortarlos a 2Khz, tambien con un pasa banda de 12dB/oct. 
Suerte!!


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Alguno sabe los datos del 12C130BF AR?


----------



## josesoft

Gracias  por los datos diepalmieri!!


----------



## janston

marcelop dijo:


> Hola, hace poco me armé un valvular de 3w por lado con unas 2A3 y lo estuve usando con unos jbl de tres parlantes, y mas allá de que suenan mejor que el ampli anterior de estado solido el sonido (en especial los medios) se puede mejorar. Entonces vi el tema de los parlantes de rango extendido y me intereso, y buscando por horas caí en este foro y la verdad que me convencieron de conseguirme unos LEEA.
> 
> Por lo que vi mi mejor opción es el 812RE que parece ser bastante comun,  sin embargo me gustaría saber si alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre este y el 812HF, ya que la unica ficha tecnica completita que encontre es de los HF ( http://imageshack.us/f/443/imagen8m.jpg/ ) Principalmente me interesa la eficiencia/SPL (tengo 3watts nada más) y la respuesta en frecuencia (más que nada bajos, obvio)
> 
> Desde ya les agradezco
> Marcelo




812 HF? nunca escuché de esos . Sí de los RE y BF. Como sea, los 812 RE son parlantes excelentes. En mi caso tengo un sistema en mi cuarto con unos 9 de esos(al principio eran 2, pero viste como son los vicios.. jaja) y andan bárbaro. Los tengo armados así nomás, sin ningún tipo de ecualización ni nada, y suenan muy bien. Obviamente tengo HFP2001 para reforzar arriba y un par de 12-100BF para bajos, pero solitos los 812 se la bancan bien, para lo que son.... Imaginate si los armás un poco mejor con unas cajas bien calculadas y diseñadas y buen equipo....te matás de risa. La verdad que ésos, los 1012RE y los 1222RE fueron de lo mejor de Leea.

Espero haberte iluminado hermano  ... o quizás te enterré en un pozo, pero bue. Digamos que me entendistes


----------



## marcelop

janston dijo:


> 812 HF? nunca escuché de esos . Sí de los RE y BF. Como sea, los 812 RE son parlantes excelentes. En mi caso tengo un sistema en mi cuarto con unos 9 de esos(al principio eran 2, pero viste como son los vicios.. jaja) y andan bárbaro. Los tengo armados así nomás, sin ningún tipo de ecualización ni nada, y suenan muy bien. Obviamente tengo HFP2001 para reforzar arriba y un par de 12-100BF para bajos, pero solitos los 812 se la bancan bien, para lo que son.... Imaginate si los armás un poco mejor con unas cajas bien calculadas y diseñadas y buen equipo....te matás de risa. La verdad que ésos, los 1012RE y los 1222RE fueron de lo mejor de Leea.
> 
> Espero haberte iluminado hermano  ... o quizás te enterré en un pozo, pero bue. Digamos que me entendistes



Muchas gracias por la respuesta Janston, ya me compre unos 1012re que estan nuevitos y tambien me voy a comprar un par de 812re para ver como se comparan. Ahora me pongo a estudiar para diseñarles unos buenos bafles.


----------



## janston

Como para seguir agrandando la biblioteca, unas imágenes que fui recolectando por Mercado Libre(descripciones en el nombre de cada archivo)



Más imágenes(no me permitía adjuntar más en el otro post)

Ahora lo que faltaría es que alguien haga una lista con todos los modelos que van apareciendo, para tenerlos a todos juntos


----------



## juanfilas

¡Que buena colección Janston! felicitaciones


----------



## janston

El otro día leí que habían escrito de los xlr Leea, bueno, acá pongo un par de fotos de algunos de los que tengo en funcionamiento en mis equipos. Tengo que buscar bien, porque creo que tenía dos hembra nuevos en sus bolsitas, pero no los encuentro por ningún lado...


----------



## janston

más y más fotos para la biblioteca


----------



## janston

me faltaron un par de fotitos, ahora sí ya terminé por hoy


----------



## janston

Pensar que no le creía a *marcelop*, pero ahora asumo que me equivoqué  Acá están los 812 hf. Anduve con la duda todo el tiempo hasta que de casualidad enganché estas fotitos.


----------



## jorgefer

janston dijo:


> ...812 HF? nunca escuché de esos . Sí de los RE y BF. ...


También existió un modelo *8/12 L.F.* de 12-15w.
Tenía cono enterizo con una sola corrugación en la suspensión, muy blandita. Domo de aluminio con ventilación, junta de paño lenci roja, imán de alnico, cubreimán metálico verde oscuro. La campana era de fundición, color gris, y la etiqueta estaba recubierta por un disco plástico transparente sujeto con un tornillo negro. Muy parecido a la última foto que subiste. Yo tengo uno.


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> También existió un modelo *8/12 L.F.* de 12-15w.
> Tenía cono enterizo con una sola corrugación en la suspensión, muy blandita. Domo de aluminio con ventilación, junta de paño lenci roja, imán de alnico, cubreimán metálico verde oscuro. La campana era de fundición, color gris, y la etiqueta estaba recubierta por un disco plástico transparente sujeto con un tornillo negro. Muy parecido a la última foto que subiste. Yo tengo uno.



y qué características tenían los HF y LF? Por ejemplo, el RE es de rango extendido, BF baja frecuencia, RM rango medio, etc.

Y otra duda existencial que tengo es qué significa "squawker". Eso venía en los de rango medio, más no sé. jaja


----------



## jorgefer

*janston*
No tengo especificaciones de esos modelos, seguramente todo lo que hubo es un folleto. Recordemos que esos parlantes de alnico son de los '50 y '60
Pero parece ser que L.F. y H.F. son las denominaciones primitivas (en inglés), y BF, RM y RE las más modernas, ya en castellano.

"Squawker" se denominaba (no en Argentina) a los parlantes para medios, ahora es más corriente "mid frequency driver" o simplemente "mid driver".


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> *janston*
> No tengo especificaciones de esos modelos, seguramente todo lo que hubo es un folleto. Recordemos que esos parlantes de alnico son de los '50 y '60
> Pero parece ser que L.F. y H.F. son las denominaciones primitivas (en inglés), y BF, RM y RE las más modernas, ya en castellano.



ahh, puede ser eh 



jorgefer dijo:


> "Squawker" se denominaba (no en Argentina) a los parlantes para medios, ahora es más corriente "mid frequency driver" o simplemente "mid driver".



ah mirá, creí que era algo así como un tipo especial dentro de los de rango medio.

gracias y saludos


----------



## AMS194

Hola JAson, si puedo luego subo fotos de mi Leea 1222-Xe de 35W para tu colección.
Está Nuevo en su caja... aún no se que hacer con él, ya les consultaré para que me den su opinión.

Saludos
Martín 



janston dijo:


> Como para seguir agrandando la biblioteca, unas imágenes que fui recolectando por Mercado Libre(descripciones en el nombre de cada archivo)
> 
> 
> 
> Más imágenes(no me permitía adjuntar más en el otro post)
> 
> Ahora lo que faltaría es que alguien haga una lista con todos los modelos que van apareciendo, para tenerlos a todos juntos


----------



## janston

AMS194 dijo:


> Hola JAson, si puedo luego subo fotos de mi Leea 1222-Xe de 35W para tu colección.
> Está Nuevo en su caja... aún no se que hacer con él, ya les consultaré para que me den su opinión.
> 
> Saludos
> Martín



Ahh, muy bueno che. La colección no es mía, es de todos los participantes de este tema  y, generalmente, los parlantes se pueden usar para escuchar música o cosas así, no sé si sirven para otra cosa... _bromeo_ nomás


----------



## jorgefer

También se pueden coleccionar o exhibir, tengo cuatro o cinco pintorescos elementos LEEA en una vitrina y son buen tema de conversación con mis clientes...


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> También se pueden coleccionar o exhibir, tengo cuatro o cinco pintorescos elementos LEEA en una vitrina y son buen tema de conversación con mis clientes...



claro, también se pueden usar para presumir el éxito y grandeza de uno


----------



## jorgefer

Bueh... no son de oro tampoco...


----------



## janston

Otro parlantito que encontré dando vueltas por internet, el 12c 130 BF/AR. Si mal no recuerdo, venían en los Audinac 747. Aprovecho para consultar 2 dudas, las dos me vinieron al ver el nombre del parlante. 1) Qué significa la "c"? No es el primer modelo que veo que la tiene. 2) BF/AR. Qué significa el AR? Baja frecuencia/....?

También subo algunas fotitos de cómo va quedando mi sistema Leea. Me quedaba un poquito corto en medios, así que hoy agregué una cajita nueva con un 88C RE con carga de bocina(espero haberlo escrito bien). De a poquito voy tocando cosas, agregando, sacando y le voy buscando la vuelta. Suerte que tengo a mi viejo, que tiene el oído entrenado de varios años escuchando bafles. Siempre fruncía la cara, ahora sonrió un toque, así parece que estoy cerca  En fin, mirad las fotos chavales 

Por último 2 parlantes más que conseguí hace unos días(es la última foto). Uno dice 822BF/AR(el del domo grande)(por lo menos eso dice su calcomanía... El otro tiene la etiqueta destruida... Se nota que son reparados, por la junta nueva que tienen. Pero parecen reparados con conos Leea. De ser así, estarían iguales a originales entonces eso ayudaría a que me dijeran qué modelo es el otro que tiene el conito. Son raros, porque tienen el imán que va atornillado a la campana así que parecen de antes de los 80's, pero por la tapa y los colores en que están pintados parecen de los 80's  Sinceramente no sé cuál será su historia, pero ya tengo 2 nuevos bafles pensados para ellos 

En fin, dejo de aburrirlos. Aquí las fotos

Saludos.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Muy bueno el dato del 12c130 porque compré uno hace poco y no sabía cuánto se bancaba... me dejé llevar por el 130, pero bueno, merece un cambio de bobina!


----------



## jorgefer

janston dijo:


> Otro parlantito que encontré dando vueltas por internet, el 12c 130 BF/AR. Si mal no recuerdo, venían en los Audinac 747. Aprovecho para consultar 2 dudas, las dos me vinieron al ver el nombre del parlante. 1) Qué significa la "c"? No es el primer modelo que veo que la tiene. 2) BF/AR. Qué significa el AR? Baja frecuencia/....?
> 
> También subo algunas fotitos de cómo va quedando mi sistema Leea. Me quedaba un poquito corto en medios, así que hoy agregué una cajita nueva con un 88C RE con carga de bocina(espero haberlo escrito bien). De a poquito voy tocando cosas, agregando, sacando y le voy buscando la vuelta. Suerte que tengo a mi viejo, que tiene el oído entrenado de varios años escuchando bafles. Siempre fruncía la cara, ahora sonrió un toque, así parece que estoy cerca  En fin, mirad las fotos chavales
> 
> Por último 2 parlantes más que conseguí hace unos días(es la última foto). Uno dice 822BF/AR(el del domo grande)(por lo menos eso dice su calcomanía... El otro tiene la etiqueta destruida... Se nota que son reparados, por la junta nueva que tienen. Pero parecen reparados con conos Leea. De ser así, estarían iguales a originales entonces eso ayudaría a que me dijeran qué modelo es el otro que tiene el conito. Son raros, porque tienen el imán que va atornillado a la campana así que parecen de antes de los 80's, pero por la tapa y los colores en que están pintados parecen de los 80's  Sinceramente no sé cuál será su historia, pero ya tengo 2 nuevos bafles pensados para ellos
> 
> En fin, dejo de aburrirlos. Aquí las fotos
> 
> Saludos.


La letra c, por la época de los parlantes que la llevan, parece indicar la transición al imán cerámico en modelos que probablemente se fabricaban antes con imán de alnico.
La sigla AR viene de alto rendimiento, aunque no siempre en el sentido actual, que significa alta eficiencia acústica. Algunos modelos de woofers venían en dos versiones de suspensión: la normal, de acordeón de tela o de papel, y la de "alto rendimiento" (en bajas frecuencias) que solía ser de foam o de tela muy blanda.

El 822BF/AR es una reparación que no parece tener nada original, y el del conito parece ser un 812RE, pero el conito difusor de agudos no es original, ni tampoco el aro de apoyo. El cono habría que verlo más en detalle.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Con razón la AR... me sorprendió qué blandito es el 12C130BF! Nunca ví un parlante con suspensión tan blanda!


----------



## dolape

Jorgefer, tengo un par de 1214 re con las mismas caracteristicas que mencionaste de tus 8/12 . Tenes alguna medicion?. Tengo intenciones de armar un open bable. Creo que los 1214 venian en los combinados Audinac. Despues subo fotoas. Gracias.


----------



## AMS194

janston dijo:


> Ahh, muy bueno che. La colección no es mía, es de todos los participantes de este tema  y, generalmente, los parlantes se pueden usar para escuchar música o cosas así, no sé si sirven para otra cosa... jodo nomás



Terminé de escribir el mensaje con las fotos que saque y no se que  pasó que se borro el mensaje, intento hacerlo de nuevo grrrrrrrr "#$%"#&$!!!!!!!!

No recuerdo ni lo que habia puesto, pero les decia algo asi como que no sabia que hacer con el Leea, ya que pensaba hacer un Sub-buffer o pense tal vez bajar una de las cajas recomendadas acá en el foro, o tal vez venderlo, ya que tengo un conocido que esta haciendo amplificadores valvulares y le iría muy bien.
Alguien me puede pasar algunas características más del parlante? saben el imán de que tipo es?

ACA VAN LAS FOTOS PROMETIDAS:



 

 

 

 

 

 



Saludos,
Martín


----------



## jorgefer

*AMS*
El 1222XE no es adecuado para un subwoofer, es un rango extendido de buena sensibilidad, en efecto es ideal para un valvular.
El imán es cerámico, pero no tengo otros datos de interés. Hay una foto de un folleto en la biblioteca de este tema, aaunque ilegible. Tal vez quien la subió podría cambiarla por una más nítida?


----------



## morta

Preguntonta todos los leea que andan dando vueltas por mercado libre que dicen made in china son truchos? o sea le trucharon una marca y nada que ver?


----------



## janston

morta dijo:


> Preguntonta todos los leea que andan dando vueltas por mercado libre que dicen made in china son truchos? o sea le trucharon una marca y nada que ver?



Exacto. Sólo tienen la palabra "Leea". Por lo demás....mejor ni hablar. quizás tienen bobina de estaño 

__________________________________________________________________

*jorgefer* acá tiro unas fotos más del "parlante X".
Saqué el imán buscando la fecha de fabricación, pero no había nada. Sin embargo pude ver una linda, linda, bobina  Muy larga como para ser la de un 812 RE. Después, raspando la pintura negra del imán encontré la fecha: 6 nov 1983.
También pongo fotos del cono con más detalle. Parece el de un 812 RE, pero el conito del centro y el domo chato me mataron.

Me queda desarmar y ver el otro, no me acordé...

________________________________________________________________

Y para quien quiera 10 parlantes 812RE: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-433801655-lote-de-10-parlantes-leea-8-pulgadas-812re-12w-_JM_


----------



## dolape

Dejo algunas fotos de los 1214RE-


----------



## jorgefer

*janston*
El parlante xx puede ser un 822BF/AR mal reparado. La bobina parece la del 822BF o similar, pero el cono es el del 812RE (seguramente la versión nacional), y el conito difusor de agudos es cualquiera, no es original. Deben haber tratado de convertir el BF en RE, pero la bobina es muy pesada, es la del BF, no puede llegar muy arriba.

Ni chicha, ni limonada.


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> *janston*
> El parlante xx puede ser un 822BF/AR mal reparado. La bobina parece la del 822BF o similar, pero el cono es el del 812RE (seguramente la versión nacional), y el conito difusor de agudos es cualquiera, no es original. Deben haber tratado de convertir el BF en RE, pero la bobina es muy pesada, es la del BF, no puede llegar muy arriba.
> 
> Ni chicha, ni limonada.



Listo, caso cerrado.  Acabo de ver el otro y es exactamente igual. Así que son 2 822BF/AR injertados, y muy mal.. jajaja. No importa, algún uso les voy a encontrar, ya sea como adornos o para trabar la puerta  (no va en serio eso ajaja)

Y *dolape*: excelentes parlantes, me encantan!


----------



## Chucky2012

hola. no se si para poder consultar hay que hacerlo por otro lado. Disculpen si es asì. Habia consultado si las cajas leea 8160 son buenas para uso hogareño (no profesional) o para ese uso son mejores otros modelos de leea. desde ya agradezco si alguno me podrìa orientar.


----------



## janston

Chucky2012 dijo:


> hola. no se si para poder consultar hay que hacerlo por otro lado. Disculpen si es asì. Habia consultado si las cajas leea 8160 son buenas para uso hogareño (no profesional) o para ese uso son mejores otros modelos de leea. desde ya agradezco si alguno me podrìa orientar.



Si son éstas(espero no errarle porque a esas cajas no las conozco)






no las veo muy de uso hogareño. Ojo, se pueden usar en casa, nadie lo niega  pero no me parece. Te convendrían otras cajas como éstas:






Algo así en 3 vías. Te armás 2 cajitas, con 1 parlante de 8, uno de 6 y un tweeter en cada una y te matás de risa. Y si querés, un sublow con alguno de 10 o 12 pulgadas para el punchi punchi, jaja . No sé qué parlantes usarías o qué tenés a mano, ya que en base a eso buscás otros componentes y/o diseñás la caja.

Un ejemplo: yo tengo un bafle de 35 cm de ancho, 25 de profundo y 60 de alto con un Leea 812re y un tweeter 2001. Así bien simple, pero suena bastante bien. Obviamente le faltan bajos bien profundos, por el parlante que tiene. Pero podrías usar, no sé, un 1050RE y un tweeter 2001 y ahí ya tenés un toque más de graves. O bien un 1050BF, un 650RM, un tweeter 2002 y un 2001. También andan muy bien los coaxiales de 15(cox 223, 222, etc) en caja karlson, los vi por el foro, youtube y un amigo de mi viejo tiene dos. Después tenés los 1222xe que también andaban bien.

Otro ejemplo, lo uso siempre pero bue. Es el que me dio resultado en mi experimentación, jajaja. Tengo 2 cajas, cada una con un 812 re. Sumado a ellas 2 tweeters 2001 y un 2002, y un 12-100BF para graves. Y, aunque me "tiren con de todo" los que saben del tema, la verdad que logré un sonido bastante aceptable. Los uso todos los días para ver películas, escuchar música con tocadiscos, celular, escucho la radio, etc, y funca con todos(ajustando ecualizaciones antes para cada uno, obviamente). PERO es todo muy relativo. Acá tienen que ver el lugar, las cajas, los parlantes, los equipos, todo...Son cosas que tenés que ir viendo vos dependiendo de tu caso particular. Es un engorro darle en la tecla para conseguir algo que suene bien en cada lugar... pero che, creo que ya me fui de tema 

Si sos bien obsesivo con el sonido, vas a tener que tener en cuenta todas las cosas que dije antes, sino sólo concentrate en qué parlantes vas a usar para armar las cajas y listo 

Volviendo del viaje que te pegué... hay bocha de modelos para charlar. Yo tiro ideas porque no sé qué preguntás exactamente, o de qué disponés, o qué tenés pensado comprar... 

Pero ya te digo, esos 8160 para un sonido de calidad hogareño no van. Se pensaron para sonido profesional, para tener llegada a distancia(por el parlante con carga de bocina).

Eso es lo que te puedo decir desde mi limitada experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## AMS194

jorgefer dijo:


> *AMS*
> El 1222XE no es adecuado para un subwoofer, es un rango extendido de buena sensibilidad, en efecto es ideal para un valvular.
> El imán es cerámico, pero no tengo otros datos de interés. Hay una foto de un folleto en la biblioteca de este tema, aaunque ilegible. Tal vez quien la subió podría cambiarla por una más nítida?



MUCHAS GRACIAS por tu respuesta y recomendación...

Voy a ver que hago... si tuviera dos me haría un par de cajas... si me da un buen precio tal vez se lo vendo a mi conocido que hace los valvulares.

Nuevamente Gracias!!!


----------



## Chucky2012

janston dijo:


> Si son éstas(espero no errarle porque a esas cajas no las conozco)
> http://bimg2.mlstatic.com/s_MLA_v_F_f_2830926244_062012.jpg
> 
> no las veo muy de uso hogareño. Ojo, se pueden usar en casa, nadie lo niega  pero no me parece. Te convendrían otras cajas como éstas:
> 
> http://pictures2.todocoleccion.net/tc/2012/04/03/31154171_120438.jpg
> 
> Algo así en 3 vías. Te armás 2 cajitas, con 1 parlante de 8, uno de 6 y un tweeter en cada una y te matás de risa. Y si querés, un sublow con alguno de 10 o 12 pulgadas para el punchi punchi, jaja . No sé qué parlantes usarías o qué tenés a mano, ya que en base a eso buscás otros componentes y/o diseñás la caja.
> 
> Un ejemplo: yo tengo un bafle de 35 cm de ancho, 25 de profundo y 60 de alto con un Leea 812re y un tweeter 2001. Así bien simple, pero suena bastante bien. Obviamente le faltan bajos bien profundos, por el parlante que tiene. Pero podrías usar, no sé, un 1050RE y un tweeter 2001 y ahí ya tenés un toque más de graves. O bien un 1050BF, un 650RM, un tweeter 2002 y un 2001. También andan muy bien los coaxiales de 15(cox 223, 222, etc) en caja karlson, los vi por el foro, youtube y un amigo de mi viejo tiene dos. Después tenés los 1222xe que también andaban bien.
> 
> Otro ejemplo, lo uso siempre pero bue. Es el que me dio resultado en mi experimentación, jajaja. Tengo 2 cajas, cada una con un 812 re. Sumado a ellas 2 tweeters 2001 y un 2002, y un 12-100BF para graves. Y, aunque me "tiren con de todo" los que saben del tema, la verdad que logré un sonido bastante aceptable. Los uso todos los días para ver películas, escuchar música con tocadiscos, celular, escucho la radio, etc, y funca con todos(ajustando ecualizaciones antes para cada uno, obviamente). PERO es todo muy relativo. Acá tienen que ver el lugar, las cajas, los parlantes, los equipos, todo...Son cosas que tenés que ir viendo vos dependiendo de tu caso particular. Es un engorro darle en la tecla para conseguir algo que suene bien en cada lugar... pero che, creo que ya me fui de tema
> 
> Si sos bien obsesivo con el sonido, vas a tener que tener en cuenta todas las cosas que dije antes, sino sólo concentrate en qué parlantes vas a usar para armar las cajas y listo
> 
> Volviendo del viaje que te pegué... hay bocha de modelos para charlar. Yo tiro ideas porque no sé qué preguntás exactamente, o de qué disponés, o qué tenés pensado comprar...
> 
> Pero ya te digo, esos 8160 para un sonido de calidad hogareño no van. Se pensaron para sonido profesional, para tener llegada a distancia(por el parlante con carga de bocina).
> 
> Eso es lo que te puedo decir desde mi limitada experiencia.
> 
> Saludos



Hola janston. Antes que nada muchisimas gracias por responder y por tomarte el tiempo de responder. La consulta / duda se me planteó porque tenìa entendido que este modelo de Leea era una copia del modelo "voice of the theatre" de Altec Lansing qe se utilizò en estudio de grabaciòn. Imagino que esos Altec deberìan tener respuesta bastante plana, por lo cual me surgiò la duda si sucedìa lo mismo con este modelo de Leea. Yo pienso que fueron hechos para audio Pro, pero igual tengo esa duda. A lo mejor el usuario Jorgefer, que trabajo en Leea nos puede comentar.
Nuevamente mil gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## jorgefer

*Chucky*
El modelo de Altec "Voice of the theatre", como su nombre lo indica no es un monitor para audio, es un gabinete gigantesco para uso fijo en cines, detrás de la pantalla. El modelo se llamaba *A7*, igual que lo llamó LEEA. Es mucho más grande que el 8160 en la parte de graves. El A7 iba con una bocina sectorial Altec 511, de aluminio fundido, con un driver 902, que se colocaba en un soporte sobre el techo del baffle.

El LEEA 8160 consiste en un gabinete tipo Altec 816 con una bocina LE 811/driver 908 y cuatro tweeters 2001. También es muy grande, y para uso en refuerzo de sonido para proyección a distancia. No va como monitor de campo cercano.


----------



## janston

Ya que saltaron en el tema las A7, no me pude aguantar poner esta foto que vi el otro día de 4 A7 en un estudio en los 70's. No me gustaría pasar por ahí abajo y se me caiga una encima


----------



## jorgefer

janston dijo:


> Ya que saltaron en el tema las A7, no me pude aguantar poner esta foto que vi el otro día de 4 A7 en un estudio en los 70's. No me gustaría pasar por ahí abajo y se me caiga una encima



Interesante documento de un error bastante común entre gente con generosos recursos monetarios pero escasos recursos técnicos.
Primero, el uso de material inadecuado para cumplir un determinado objetivo. Las cajas A7 no son para eso.
Segundo (o primero, tal vez), el no tener la más mínima idea de qué se trata el material utilizado, si la hubieran tenido se hubieran dado cuenta de que es un reflector de bajos y que así instalado no lo es, es una caja cerrada. El lugar que ocupa la bocina sectorial es en realidad la "puerta" del gabinete, que debería estar descubierta, ya que Altec embalaba la bocina colocada en ese lugar por un criterio de protección durante el transporte, pero el manual aclara con lujo de detalles que se debe desmontar de ahí y colocarla en su lugar encima del gabinete con los soportes que se proveen al efecto. Al tipo le sobraron cuatro juegos de soportes y ni se preguntó porqué!


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> Interesante documento de un error bastante común entre gente con generosos recursos monetarios pero escasos recursos técnicos.
> Primero, el uso de material inadecuado para cumplir un determinado objetivo. Las cajas A7 no son para eso.
> Segundo (o primero, tal vez), el no tener la más mínima idea de qué se trata el material utilizado, si la hubieran tenido se hubieran dado cuenta de que es un reflector de bajos y que así instalado no lo es, es una caja cerrada. El lugar que ocupa la bocina sectorial es en realidad la "puerta" del gabinete, que debería estar descubierta, ya que Altec embalaba la bocina colocada en ese lugar por un criterio de protección durante el transporte, pero el manual aclara con lujo de detalles que se debe desmontar de ahí y colocarla en su lugar encima del gabinete con los soportes que se proveen al efecto. Al tipo le sobraron cuatro juegos de soportes y ni se preguntó porqué!



sí, la verdad no se entiende mucho... sólo creo que podrían estar ahí colgadas para evitar acoples.. Y, quizás, en ese caso particular no necesitaban tanto los graves, sino que sirvieran sólo como un buen retorno para los músicos; para que se escuchasen bien...BIEN, con semejantes retornos  ...me parece que dije una re boludez, pero eso creo


----------



## jorgefer

Sí, la única explicacion que obvia la ignorancia es que los pusieron _pour la galerie_...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

jorgefer dijo:


> Interesante documento de un error bastante común entre gente con generosos recursos monetarios pero escasos recursos técnicos.
> Primero, el uso de material inadecuado para cumplir un determinado objetivo. Las cajas A7 no son para eso.
> Segundo (o primero, tal vez), el no tener la más mínima idea de qué se trata el material utilizado, si la hubieran tenido se hubieran dado cuenta de que es un reflector de bajos y que así instalado no lo es, es una caja cerrada. El lugar que ocupa la bocina sectorial es en realidad la "puerta" del gabinete, que debería estar descubierta, ya que Altec embalaba la bocina colocada en ese lugar por un criterio de protección durante el transporte, pero el manual aclara con lujo de detalles que se debe desmontar de ahí y colocarla en su lugar encima del gabinete con los soportes que se proveen al efecto. Al tipo le sobraron cuatro juegos de soportes y ni se preguntó porqué!




o sea que primero se te caia la bocina en el marulo, y cuando estabas en el piso se te venia la caja entera, ta bien, te anestesia y te mata, completito!!!


----------



## POLI

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> o sea que primero se te caia la bocina en el marulo, y cuando estabas en el piso se te venia la caja entera, ta bien, te anestesia y te mata, completito!!!



  Ja ja !!me mataste Zeta  .
    yo ni me habia dado cuenta que estaba puesta la bocina en el puerto reflex , solo pensé " que brutos lo pusieron a reves" , y  ahi arriba pierden db´s en graves les hubiera convenido al piso  , pero eso es por ser  ex-dj y porque  estuve abocado durante años a lograr la maxima eficiencia en graves de cada precioso db que le exprimia a las potencias , ahora en calidad de sonido y por el diseño de estas cajas no estoy tan seguro que convenga los graves en el piso pero si por una cuestion de principios hubiera puesto los agudos arriba. o sea que si no leia el manual huberia quedado peor todavia   giradas , todo para el toooorrr  de todas maneras de cada producto que adquiero le comento que si hay algo que me gusta (y que mucha gente rechaza y no hace) es leer el manual de principio a fin para poder exprimir al maximo lo adquirido. 
 Les cuento de paso , que hace dos semanas fui a pasear por Baires y pase por un sitio Historico , no se quien estaba mas desconcertado/a mi novia sacandome fotos frente a ese edificio o el policia que estaba enfrente mirando la situacion   , bue cuestion que si percibí correctamente las cosas y en esto jorgefer me puede desasnar (no se si sera un a modificacion reciente) , el edificio en cuestión tenia 100 m de largo o menos pero contaba tambien con una entrada/salida de camiones por la avenida que esta por atras de la misma ?? , porque la empresa que se encuentra actualmente tiene salida por allí tambien. 
  Bueno para mi estar allí  fue mistico por asi decirlo , tambien pase por la RCA aunque me parece que el perrito en cuestión lo sacaron para poner las antenas , dicen que hasta no hace mucho el perrin de la RCA victor segui allí. 
  Nada queria compartirlo con ustedes que quizas entiendan mejor que mi novia y el policia de enfrente. 
 Salutis...


----------



## jorgefer

El frente del edificio ha sido remodelado. Acá tenés una vista de poco antes del remate. Av Balbín, ex Av Del Tejar, Nº4335

Ver el archivo adjunto 22754

Tenía entrada de camiones por Ruiz Huidobro, atravesaba toda la manzana. Los materiales accedían por esa entrada. Eran unos 3000 metros cubiertos en tres plantas, se vendió en remate en 429.000 dolares en el 1a1 y entiendo que luego pasó por varias manos.

Hay un planito de la planta que se publicó en el inventario del remate, ya lo voy a subir.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

POLI dijo:


> Ja ja !!me mataste Zeta  .



preferis que sea tu verdugo? o las cajas esas? no se, es complicada la eleccion jeje




POLI dijo:


> yo ni me habia dado cuenta que estaba puesta la bocina en el puerto reflex , solo pensé " que brutos lo pusieron a reves" , y  ahi arriba pierden db´s en graves les hubiera convenido al piso  , pero eso es por ser  ex-dj y porque  estuve abocado durante años a lograr la maxima eficiencia en graves de cada precioso db que le exprimia a las potencias




cuando vi la foto, antes de leer el comentario, pense exactamente igual que vos, y por la misma razon, solo que yo no le puedo sacar nada mas a mi equipo (y aca me largo a llorar)


----------



## POLI

jorgefer dijo:


> El frente del edificio ha sido remodelado. Acá tenés una vista de poco antes del remate. Av Balbín, ex Av Del Tejar, Nº4335
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 22754
> 
> Tenía entrada de camiones por Ruiz Huidobro, atravesaba toda la manzana. Los materiales accedían por esa entrada. Eran unos 3000 metros cubiertos en tres plantas, se vendió en remate en 429.000 dolares en el 1a1 y entiendo que luego pasó por varias manos.
> 
> Hay un planito de la planta que se publicó en el inventario del remate, ya lo voy a subir.



  Otra cosa que me llamo la atencion y no comente fue le tamaño del edificio en si , el frente es enorme , uno se para frennte al mismo y realmente es inmenso , para tener una aproximacion hay que ver lo que es la entrada , tan solo la puerta de la misma no debe tener menos de 2,20m y esta conforma tan solo el 50% de lo que es todo el "arco" por llamarlo de alguna manera de la entrada , por lo cual los techos deben haber sido altisimos. 
  Estaria bueno un planito de la planta ,  realmente era inmenso el edificio. 
 Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

y fabrica de que es hoy en dia??


----------



## POLI

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> y fabrica de que es hoy en dia??



  Parece que a Talabartería , especificamente fabricar monturas de alta categoria.


----------



## janston

POLI dijo:


> Parece que a Talabartería , especificamente fabricar monturas de alta categoria.



cosas de caretas...


----------



## javibec

Hola como andan. 

Les cuento que cai en este post y no puedo dejar de leerlo. 
Si bien yo no vivi la epoca leea (soy del 86), soy amante de la Industria Argentina y del audio; esto viene de mi viejo. 
Soy tecnico electronico y DJ aunque lo 2° lo hago como hobbie para sacarme las ganas de castigar un rato las potencias caseras. 
Si bien para trabajar me compre unas STS, en el comedor tengo mis UCOA que mi abuelo le regalo a mi viejo y el a mi. 

Me embale tanto con esto que ayer llame a roberto y hable con el hijo, el sabado a la mañana estoy ahi con mi 12" para hacerlo y charlar un rato jeje. Seguro voy con mi viejo pero no le comente nada, espero sorprenderlo porque a el tambien le dolio mucho el cierre de este monstruo del audio.

Voy a tratar de sacar alguna foto del antes(campana pelada) y el despues. 

Estoy leyendo desde el principio sin saltearme ningun comentario y tengo la intencion de leerme Todos, si todos, voy por la pagina 20. Algun dia llegaré. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## janston

javibec dijo:


> Hola como andan.
> 
> Les cuento que cai en este post y no puedo dejar de leerlo.
> Si bien yo no vivi la epoca leea (soy del 86), soy amante de la Industria Argentina y del audio; esto viene de mi viejo.
> Soy tecnico electronico y DJ aunque lo 2° lo hago como hobbie para sacarme las ganas de castigar un rato las potencias caseras.
> Si bien para trabajar me compre unas STS, en el comedor tengo mis UCOA que mi abuelo le regalo a mi viejo y el a mi.
> 
> Me embale tanto con esto que ayer llame a roberto y hable con el hijo, el sabado a la mañana estoy ahi con mi 12" para hacerlo y charlar un rato jeje. Seguro voy con mi viejo pero no le comente nada, espero sorprenderlo porque a el tambien le dolio mucho el cierre de este monstruo del audio.
> 
> Voy a tratar de sacar alguna foto del antes(campana pelada) y el despues.
> 
> Estoy leyendo desde el principio sin saltearme ningun comentario y tengo la intencion de leerme Todos, si todos, voy por la pagina 20. Algun dia llegaré.
> 
> Saludos a todos



Bien ahí, aplauso para el amigo!  Bienvenido al club, te comento que la membresía tiene un costo de 500 pesos y se abona de por vida, todos los meses. Después te paso mi número y arreglamos los medios de pago.  na, jodo.

Muy bueno que aún se siga sumando gente que valore estas cosas con tan rica historia.

Cuando tengas las fotelis subilas che!...sino se te cobra multa  jaja

Saludos


----------



## Chucky2012

jorgefer dijo:


> *Chucky*
> El modelo de Altec "Voice of the theatre", como su nombre lo indica no es un monitor para audio, es un gabinete gigantesco para uso fijo en cines, detrás de la pantalla. El modelo se llamaba *A7*, igual que lo llamó LEEA. Es mucho más grande que el 8160 en la parte de graves. El A7 iba con una bocina sectorial Altec 511, de aluminio fundido, con un driver 902, que se colocaba en un soporte sobre el techo del baffle.
> 
> El LEEA 8160 consiste en un gabinete tipo Altec 816 con una bocina LE 811/driver 908 y cuatro tweeters 2001. También es muy grande, y para uso en refuerzo de sonido para proyección a distancia. No va como monitor de campo cercano.



Hola Jorgefer. Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. Que cosa increible, no? Que la gente se gaste un platal en esas cajas que no fueron diseñadas para el uso que les dan. En EEUU, todavìa se venden las Altec A7 a unos U$S 5.000 maso, asì que imaginen lo que puedan costar acá. Se e gente que los comprò para usar con amplificadores valvulares.

Que pena que en Argentina ya no se fabriquen parlantes como los leea.

Saludos


----------



## janston

Un par de consultas para *jorgefer*: las tapitas de aluminio de los imanes, cómo las hacían? las moldeaban con un balancín, o con una prensa para embutido profundo? Y las calcos, las imprimían en Leea o las encargaban a una imprenta?


saludos


----------



## jorgefer

*janston*:
La técnica para crear piezas que tienen cierta profundidad a partir de discos de chapa de aluminio se llama *repusaje*. Se moldean en tornos lentos, contra matrices interiores que pueden ser de acero o de madera, según el uso que se les da.  Las piezas más grandes que se hacían por repusaje eran las campanas de las bocinas reentrantes publicitarias. Las piezas poco profundas se estampaban en balancines con matrices macho-hembra. El repusaje se tercerizaba.

Toda la etiquetería se tercerizaba, salvo la impresión del logo moderno de LEEA en los copos de celulosa de la última línea profesional, que se hacía mediante el proceso de *hot stamping*.


----------



## jose martinez

hola amigos. esta muy bueno el foro, les comento que tengo un sistema de parlantes leea ideado para aire libre 2 bafles exponencial 12" 100 para medios + agudos, 2 bafles 15" 250 para golpes+ 2 bafles 18" 350 frontales para la frecuencia de los bajos, los medios agudos los muevos con un peavey de 150 reales, los graves con una peavey 800, simplemente son muy buenos los leea suenan fuertes y llegan lejos. con este sistema cubro todo el rango de audio. saludos


----------



## janston

El lugar donde el tiempo se detuvo para estas pobres bocinas reentrantes Leea y bocinas con drivers LE908, además de tantas otras cosas. Hay unas 20 cajas con 908 y como 30 bocinas(hay muchas distintas, por eso no hago referencia a un modelo. Hay pm40, pm60, pm520c, etc). Esas bocinas son las que están paradas, hay otras 30-40 aún en funcionamiento, pero yo me refiero a las pobres que cayeron rotas y olvidadas.

Por el momento me conseguí otro par de 812 RE, des-tru-i-dos, pero ya he reparado otros antes, así que sólo es cuestión de darles amor 

Bueno, eso es algo que tenía para aportar hoy. Después sigo con las fotos del proceso de restauración casera de los 812 

Saludos


----------



## janston

Mi misión en esta vida es seguir resucitando muertos al parecer 

Quizás sea cosa de pobres, o crotos, no sé, pero la cuestión es que el parlantín se merecía una segunda oportunidad. Y justo para cumplir sus primeros 40 pirulos, jaja.

Aunque le quede fea esa costura en el cono, lo importante es que funciona perfectamente y sin vibraciones ni nada. Ésto tienen de lindo estos parlantes, con sólo desarmarlos y darles una repasada, con pincel y otras cositas, quedan casi como nuevos.


----------



## jorgefer

Encontré en ML este aviso:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-435875023-woofer-leea-18-600-_JM_

Publica un fascimil del folleto del Leea 18/600BF, así que se lo afané y lo subí a nuestra biblioteca. 

Las fotos del parlante no las subo porque el cono no es el original que usaba Leea, sino el reemplazo RDM, es el JFC5870. JF es por jorgefer, jeje... todavía quedan algunos evidentemente, a pesar de que entraron hace como 12 años.

Lo interesante es que ahora tenemos un representante oficial. En el aviso reza:

_SOMOS LOS UNICOS REPRESENTANTES OFICIALES DE LEEA, GARANTIA 1 AÑO POR EL MISMO ROBERTO OLMEDO (ALIAS RO EN ALGUNOS FOROS)_

Las iniciales del vendedor son MDO, igual que las de Mariano D. Olmedo.

Felicidades!!

(Si hay alguna duda, por favor pregúntenle a él...)


----------



## ivan666

Hola, adquirí un par de 15-150 BE uno inmaculado (en caja desde la fabrica hasta hace unos meses) y otro con muchos años de uso pero muy bien cuidado, me sorprendió  que suenen igual, así que voy a comenzar en un tiempo a hacerle su recinto final, estoy pensando en algo tipo onken (hay un proyecto de atico forodvdmania y también las presento aca) o algo tipo Karlson, pero tengo dudas

*BAJOS*
No me preocupo, los leea tienen una calidad y claridad impresionante (ya veré frecuencia de corte llegado el momento, aunque dan ganas de dejar estos woofer hasta los 3000 por la claridad que tienen)

*MEDIOS* (acá comienza el dilema)
Esta muy complicado conseguir driver leea originales, todo lo que estuve viendo es reparado. En el proyecto que mencione anteriormente utilizo driver selenium D220ti (el aclaro relación costo calidad) si bien no es que pueda acceder a cualquier cosa, mi intención en este proyecto es hacer algo para disfrutar  toda la vida, así que prefiero juntar de a poco y poner lo que coherentemente sea mejor (no me voy a gastar dos mil mangos en cada driver), tengo ya echo algunos bafles todo tres vías y de de driver no se nada por lo que acá pido ayuda desinteresada, ya que si voy a una casa de venta (soy de córdoba) me venden el que es estéticamente lindo de marca y caro, cuando prefiero algo bueno lo de estético no importa y lo de caro ya asumo que no es barato.

*AGUDOS* (opcional)
como dije antes no tengo experiencia en uso de 2 vias y casi todo lo que lei no aconsejan un tweeter cuando hay un driver pero llegado el caso estoy pensando en un HFD 40b a modo de refuerzo para los agudos (se que por ahí uno por caja con semejante parlante sea poco en caso de ser necesario vería la posibilidad de poner dos en serie por caja) ya que tengo unos sin usar (también tengo un par de 2001 que como super tweeter podría ser)

*DIVISOR DE FRECUENCIA*
Tengo un par de D3839 que los rescate de unos monitor LEEA 50-12 (con quienes consulte me digieron que llegado el caso de hacer un tres vías me va servir, mi duda es la potencia ya que tengo pensado tirarle 100 w como máximo pero me gustaría algo que pueda llegar a los 150 w que el máximo del parlante, vivo en departamento así que no creo por hacerlo muy seguido ni por mucho tiempo porque me van a matar los vecinos  desde el primo al decimo piso jejeje pero cada tanto a uno le gusta subir la perillita, este divisor fue echo para cajas de 50 w, los he visto en bafles de 100 w y se la bancaban, me dijeron que al ser un materiales pasivos no iba a tener problema)

Escucho opiniones del foro ya que tengo tiempo para programar lo mas que se pueda antes de gastar, para lograr algo digno de escuchar  y así como yo herede los 1050re con los 2001 y 2002 de mi viejo, a estos bafles lo recibirá mi hijo llegado el momento y va a decir lo mismo que yo *COMO SUENA LEEA!!!!!*
Ya subiré foto de los parlantes y bafles que tengo y es cierto que uno se hace fanático de esto, gracias.


----------



## ivan666

Estuve viendo las características de estos driver y es prometedora y por lo que pude aberigiar con recto a las marcas pareciera que no hay que dudar el B&C DE200 lo voy tomar como referencia para compararlo al momento de comprar, una consulta IDIMEBAGI a que frecuencia lo cortas vos, por lo que vi funcionaria bien con estos los woofer a partir de los 2000 y me quedaría tranquilo con la potencia para que no sufran.


Esta muy buena la idea de los 8-12 re tengo un par originales por lo que los puedo probar y ver como suenan sin gastar mucho (agrandaría un poco la caja no mas)

Kebra, si exagere un poco con los 3000 pero no niego que lo pensé, sobre los medios a no ser la opción de Alejandroguile se me van a ir unos cuantos pesos pero tengo tiempo para juntarlos y gracias por pensar como yo en eso de que a los dos vías (si se usa un driver  no le van tweeter) estuve viendo el folleto de los 2001 van de 5000-25000 y los 2002 de 2000-30000, siempre he leído que los 2002 son mejores medios que tweeter, llegado el caso voy a probar con los 2 para ver cual se acopla mejor a lo que quiero si es que me dan un sonido agradable ya que son tweeter de estado solido (al igual que un driver) los HFD40 llegan hasta los 20000 por lo que estaria pisados por el driver, igual le tengo fe a los pequeños, nunca me defraudaron, muy bueno el link de divisor de frecuencia me voy a animar hacer uno yo.

Ya tengo vastante para ir juntando mas dudas, asi que voy a ponerme a ver por donde empiezo, igual cualquier cosa que quieran opinar me va a venir bien.

gracias


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

ivan666 dijo:


> Estuve viendo las características de estos driver y es prometedora y por lo que pude aberigiar con recto a las marcas pareciera que no hay que dudar el B&C DE200 lo voy tomar como referencia para compararlo al momento de comprar, una consulta IDIMEBAGI a que frecuencia lo cortas vos, por lo que vi funcionaria bien con estos los woofer a partir de los 2000 y me quedaría tranquilo con la potencia para que no sufran.
> 
> 
> Esta muy buena la idea de los 8-12 re tengo un par originales por lo que los puedo probar y ver como suenan sin gastar mucho (agrandaría un poco la caja no mas)
> 
> Kebra, si exagere un poco con los 3000 pero no niego que lo pensé, sobre los medios a no ser la opción de Alejandroguile se me van a ir unos cuantos pesos pero tengo tiempo para juntarlos y gracias por pensar como yo en eso de que a los dos vías (si se usa un driver  no le van tweeter) estuve viendo el folleto de los 2001 van de 5000-25000 y los 2002 de 2000-30000, siempre he leído que los 2002 son mejores medios que tweeter, llegado el caso voy a probar con los 2 para ver cual se acopla mejor a lo que quiero si es que me dan un sonido agradable ya que son tweeter de estado solido (al igual que un driver) los HFD40 llegan hasta los 20000 por lo que estaria pisados por el driver, igual le tengo fe a los pequeños, nunca me defraudaron, muy bueno el link de divisor de frecuencia me voy a animar hacer uno yo.
> 
> Ya tengo vastante para ir juntando mas dudas, asi que voy a ponerme a ver por donde empiezo, igual cualquier cosa que quieran opinar me va a venir bien.
> 
> gracias




Para que te des una idea los podes cortar en 1600hz,yo los tengo ahora en 2000hz con unos DAS 12G,para esos Leea estas sobrado de driver y la calidad la tenes asegurada


----------



## javibec

SIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii llegueeeeee. Jaja. Estube un poco ocupado con un evento y lei poco durante unos dias pero por suerte llegue a leer tooodo el post. Lo primero que pensé cuando leía y llegue al final es "y ahora que hago?" 

Aprendi muchisimo y me motivo a leer mas. Jamas hice una medicion T/S y quiero hacerla pero pienso que antes de la secundaria esta la primaria y le pedi a un amigo que me preste un libro de parlantes. Es viejo pero explica muy bien. Tal ves alguien aca lo conoce, se llama PARLANTES Y BAFLES  DE ALTA FIDELIDAD de Abraham B. Cohen. Como soy yo calculo que voy a ponerme a medir antes de terminar el libro .

El 12" lo lleve a R.O. La charla estubo buena pero me hubiera gustado conocer el lugar. 

Ya lo tengo en mis manos pero lo deje en lo de un amigo porque estubimos comparandolo con el hermano y un Celestion.

Una brebe historia de los 12". El primero llego a mis manos en el 2003 o 2004, con el cono destruido pero todavia funcionando. Estubo guardado un tiempo y me decidi hacerlo yo para aprender. Eso terminó en que lo hizo practicamente todo mi viejo. Le quedo barbaro y mismo los que laboratorio de parlantes me felicitaron por la prolijidad siendo el primero. 
Idas y vueltas y quedo guardado porque era uno solo y hace unos meses cayo del cielo el hermano pero a este lo afecto las "necesidades" de 9 gatos  Limpie para sacar olor y guardé. 
Ahora encontré quien me lo deje joya y me mande de una. 


Volviendo al otro, se lo preste a un amigo que es guitarrista y le encanto como suena. 

Ahora que tengo el segundo los comparamos. 

Peeeeero hay algo que NO me gusto. 

Al momento de hablar con RO me dijo que se podia llevar a 150wrms torneando el entrehierro y haciendo el agujero de ventilacion. Yo dije NO. Lo quiero original pero con copo y logo leea. 

Cuando lo fui a buscar me encuentro con que me cambiaron el conjunto magnetico entero. No me gusto que no me consultaron si queria eso o no. 
No quiero hablar mal de esta gente porque me cayeron los 2 muy bien y me encanta como suena el parlante pero me quedo medio engendro y me hizo acordar a los que aparecen en ML y aca preguntan si es "original" . 

Voy cortando el post porque tengo miedo que se borre todo, despues la sigo.


----------



## fmclassics

Aprovecho para saludar y presentarme en este foro, y saludo en especial a los que crearon este tema, no paro de leerlo. Mi nombre es Sergio y soy de Mercedes provincia de Buenos Aires
Aca les dejo unas fotos de unos bafles, que tienen parlantes LEEA 222-B con el filtro divisor, espero que les gusten, son unos bafles que me regalaron, yo prometí a la dueña cuidarlos, ella ya no está, tienen un valor sentimental muy grande para mi. El sonido que tienen es excelente no se compara con nada, uno de ellos lo tuve que llevar a Audio City para enconar, ya que no funcionaba, pero no quedo con el mismo sonido que el original. Las dimensiones fueron tomadas de las especificadas por LEEA para este tipo de parlante. Los archivos adjuntos son las fotos de estos hermosos bafles. Siempre fui fanatico de esta marca de parlantes. Cuando me enteré del cierre de la fabrica me entristecio mucho. Saludos y gracias por dejarme participar.


----------



## janston

fmclassics dijo:


> Aprovecho para saludar y presentarme en este foro, y saludo en especial a los que crearon este tema, no paro de leerlo. Mi nombre es Sergio y soy de Mercedes provincia de Buenos Aires
> Aca les dejo unas fotos de unos bafles, que tienen parlantes LEEA 222-B con el filtro divisor, espero que les gusten, son unos bafles que me regalaron, yo prometí a la dueña cuidarlos, ella ya no está, tienen un valor sentimental muy grande para mi. El sonido que tienen es excelente no se compara con nada, uno de ellos lo tuve que llevar a Audio City para enconar, ya que no funcionaba, pero no quedo con el mismo sonido que el original. Las dimensiones fueron tomadas de las especificadas por LEEA para este tipo de parlante. Los archivos adjuntos son las fotos de estos hermosos bafles. Siempre fui fanatico de esta marca de parlantes. Cuando me enteré del cierre de la fabrica me entristecio mucho. Saludos y gracias por dejarme participar.



Faaa, una belleza de cajas. Primera vez que veo los 222B. Otra cosa que me llamó la atención es que la cajas tienen telgopor adentro , en vez de lana de vidrio.

En fin, hermosas cajas. Deben sonar una barbaridad


----------



## fmclassics

janston dijo:


> Faaa, una belleza de cajas. Primera vez que veo los 222B. Otra cosa que me llamó la atención es que la cajas tienen telgopor adentro , en vez de lana de vidrio.
> 
> En fin, hermosas cajas. Deben sonar una barbaridad



La verdad que son muy buenas cajas, y los bajos que tienen son espectaculares, mira si no vi mal en uno de los parlantes en el iman tenia un sello con el año y son de 1964.


----------



## janston

fmclassics dijo:


> La verdad que son muy buenas cajas, y los bajos que tienen son espectaculares, mira si no vi mal en uno de los parlantes en el iman tenia un sello con el año y son de 1964.



Seguramente son de ese año, por el modelo de campana  

Esas cajas me recuerdan a una que tiene mi viejo, más o menos del mismo tamaño pero con parlante de 12 Ucoa del año 59. Por más fan de Leea que sea debo admitir que suena muy bien


----------



## janston

Bueno, ya que anda algo "morido" ésto, vamo' a tener que publicar algo, vio' 

Son algunas imágenes que fui encontrando por internet. La que más me gusta es el folleto de Leea-TOA-Beyer-dbx-Altec


----------



## janston

Quería compartir con ustedes un folleto del 812re que pasé a color. En el archivo *Rar adjunto están el folleto original, el retocado en blanco y negro y el de color en mayor resolución y calidad.

No sé si el 812re tuvo el cono de ese color alguna vez, pero hoy lo vi en unos 1222bf y me encantó

Saludos


----------



## marcelop

Bueno, hoy tuve tiempo libre asi que me puse a medir los parametros TS de los leea que tengo, dos 812re y dos 1012re asique aca se los dejo. Son todos totalmente originales y los 1012 estan nuevos.

Tambien le medi los parametros a dos parlantes de 8 pulgadas de un marshall mg15 y un ampli wenstone ge 200 naciona por si a alguien le interesa o para comparar (dicho sea de paso que el mg15 es un ampli malo para guitarra, no lo compren).

Otra cosa que hice fue agarrar el parlante del marshall y uno de los 812re e hice una prueba a/b con musica y los parlantes en el piso sin caja alguna. Del ampli la señal iba a un switch y asi podia alternar los parlantes con el switch y hacer facilitar el trabajo de comparar. Primero use sunshine of your love y despues iniciado del alba de pescado. Mis impresiones fueron las siguientes:

-la eficiencia mayor del leea era bastante notable
-el leea tenia mucha mas extension en los altos lo que hacia el sonido menos comprimido. El marshall tenia mas bajos, sin embargo al levntar los parlantes del suelo con la mano el leea ganaba mucha definicion y potencia (aunque no se si es la palabra apropiada) en los bajos. El marshall tambien gozaba de esta ventaja pero los bajos no eran tan claros
-por ultimo la voz en el marshall sonaba hueca, como que no tenía sustancia, mientras en los leea se escuchaba increible.

Claro que esto no es una prueba justa, son parlantes con funciones distintas, pero es lo que tenia. Sin embargo luego repeti la prueba con el 812re y el 1012re y esto es lo que escuche:

-El 1012 tenia la misma extension de rango en los altos, pero en los bajos era superior (de esperarse)
-Al escuchar la musica con los parlantes levantados no se pueden dar una idea de la claridad de los bajos del 1012, no puedo esperar a meterlos en una caja.

Bueno eso fue lo que hice, despues cuando consiga mas leeas medire mas parametros. Despues tambien les cuento como suenan los parlantes en sus cajas, estaba pensado en cajas cerradas de 300L para los 812 o los 1012 y asi tener maxima definicion y claridad en los bajos, no se que les parece (si ya se que son cajas enormes).

PD:Janston el folleto te que excelente


----------



## janston

no sé si alguien se fijó en Mercado Libre que hay un tipo vendiendo DE TODO de Leea. Ni idea de quién es, pero sus publicaciones están hechas todas de la misma forma, así que es el mismo tipo. Busquen en ML "parlantes leea" y van a ver. Hace las descripciones con letras verdes en el anuncio y usa nombres de artículo como "Bafles Leea Conjunto 2020 No Altec, Audinac,valvulares".


----------



## janston

Bueno, me puse en modo restaurador  Acá adjunto 4 que hice hoy, 5 con el anterior del 812 re que puse ayer. A medida que los vaya haciendo los iré subiendo. Las imágenes están sólo a modo ilustrativo, las de más calidad están los comprimidos.

Seguiré mañana porque ahora me ganó el sueño. Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia de un documento/folleto en particular, estoy a disposición 

Saludos


----------



## jorgefer

marcelop dijo:
			
		

> Listo, ahi arregle las imagenes para que sepan cual es cual. Todavia no los probe con guitarra, eso quedara para despues


Te felicito, hiciste un interesante trabajo con las mediciones! No tengo una verificación porque no se hizo la especificación en Leea. Por suerte! Porque de acuerdo a los criterios modernos esos parlantes NO sirven! No los hubiéramos sacado a la venta y todos nos hubiésemos perdido el deleite de escucharlos y usarlos. Me refiero al 812RE y al 1012. Calcular para ellos un bass reflex es inútil como medio de mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia. El motivo es el Qe alto debido al escaso control eléctrico que el pequeño imán ofrece a la igualmente pequeña bobina.

En realidad lo que mejor los puede aprovechar es una caja muy grande, o un baffle infinito (como colocarlos en una pared perforada o en el cielo raso). Tu idea de la caja de 300 litros es buena. La idea es tratar de que la onda posterior se pierda pero que no suba la frecuencia de resonancia más de un 10% de lo que es al aire libre. Y eso es todo. Alguna vez vi un bass reflex hecho en Leea para el 812RE pero se hizo en forma empírica, ni chicha ni limonada.

Por eso anduvieron excelentemente bien en los equipos para guitarra, que son gabinetes abiertos no sintonizados y no se requiere respuesta por debajo de los 81Hz (el MI de la 6a cuerda al aire). Hace poco rescaté un prototipo de un ampli para guitarra que armé en los '60 que tenía 4 x 812RE y recuerdo que andaba muy bien. Como los parlantes estaban rotos o cambiados le compré cuatro 812RE a uno que los vende en buen estado y con conos originales por ML para hacer la restauración. También usé en esa época el 1012 con éxito.

Pero ojo, nunca escuché una reparación con conos no originales que sonara bien.


----------



## marcelop

jorgefer dijo:


> No tengo una verificación porque no se hizo la especificación en Leea. Por suerte! Porque de acuerdo a los criterios modernos esos parlantes NO sirven! No los hubiéramos sacado a la venta y todos nos hubiésemos perdido el deleite de escucharlos y usarlos. Me refiero al 812RE y al 1012.



Esto me parece tal cual, todos nos ponemos quisquillosos con los parametros TS, "Ay no, tiene un Qt muy alto, ay este tiene un Qt 0.1 mas bajo, seguro que se escuha mejor", cuando en realidad el unico factor que realmete mporta es como lo disfrutan tus oidos, ya que hay tanto que los parametros TS no nos pueden decir.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

marcelop dijo:


> Esto me parece tal cual, todos nos ponemos quisquillosos con los parametros TS, "Ay no, tiene un Qt muy alto, ay este tiene un Qt 0.1 mas bajo, seguro que se escuha mejor", cuando en realidad *el unico factor que realmete mporta es como lo disfrutan tus oidos*, ya que hay tanto que los parametros TS no nos pueden decir.


Perdón, pero no es ser quisquilloso, es usar el modelo matemático de los parlantes en un diseño de ingeniería que sea controlable y repetible.Por otra parte, los parámetros T/S solo te dan el comportamiento en baja frecuencia y te sirven para diseñar la caja, que justamente se calcula ahí, pero el resto del "sonido" del parlante no lo podés estimar usando estos parámetros y tenés que medirlo.

El diseño de los Leea es "viejo" y de una época en la que estos parámetros recién se conocían y no estaban muy difundidos , entonces todo OK, eran así y al gusto de muchos sonaban y suenan muy bien... y eso está perfecto. Pero como tal como comentó jorgefer, diseñar una caja de 300 o más litros o hacer un agujero en la pared para poner el parlante y no complicarle la respuesta ... hummmm.... como que no es solución válida . Por supuesto que podés aplicar ecualización electrónica y bajar la Fs y darle forma a la curva de respuesta en frecuencia casi a tu antojo, pero eso es una historia completamente distinta y no es lo mismo que juntar madera, cola y clavos... y además tenés que conocer los parámetros del parlante y de su caja .

Yo te sugiero que aprovechés los Leea que has conseguido o reparado, y si te gusta el sonido que tienen y tenés espacio para ubicar las cajas necesarias, pues metele para adelante y disfrutá de ellos; pero por favor no digás que el "*oído es el que manda*" por que este es un foro técnico y esas expresiones audiófilas no tienen lugar , ya que solo son el juicio de TUS oídos y cerebro, y estos son 100000% diferentes al del resto de los humanos...

Saludos!


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Habrá que comprarse el lote de al lado de casa, hacer un duplex y mandar 4 159BF, 4 1222XE y 4 tweeters por lado! Con eso no jodo más...

En cuestiones de audio hay variedad como para hacer dulce, y por más perfecto que sea el diseño de los bafles, o más fiel o más plana su respuesta, o lo que se quiera, es cuestión de que al usuario le guste cómo suene en sus oídos. El foro es técnico pero no puede ser absolutamente técnico, no puede estar todo regido por la matemática, también es cuestión de gustos. El foro está lleno de audiófilos y gente que no es ni audiófila ni técnica, pero sí sabe lo que quiere. Hay que ser un poco más abiertos y ayudar u orientar a los que estamos pedaleando un poco en el aire.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Disculpame, pero si todo fuera una "cuestión de gustos" todavía estaríamos persiguiendo animales para comerlos y escondiéndonos en cuevas cuando haga frío. Y eso de que la gente "sabe lo que quiere" es muy bueno, por que en el foro están la mayoría de las herramientas y bilbiografía necesaria para que cada uno se haga un baffle "a su gusto"... pero como son muy pocos los que siguen este camino supongo que te darás cuenta donde queda el "sabe lo que quiere"... 

Te repito lo mismo que dije antes: si vos hacés un agujero en pared del living para que funcione el parlante, está perfecto... igual de perfecto que si ponés el parlante en un cajón de manzanas y llegás al orgasmo acústico, pero de ahí a decir que "el oído manda" y con eso dar una calificación de los parlantes, hay un trecho muuuuuy largo sembrado de pozos, errores y mentiras. En el foro tratamos de que quienes se interesen en el audio no vayan por ese camino, por que ya sabemos adonde conduce, pero a quienes les guste arriesgarse a lastimarse un tobillo o a que los asalten y finalmente terminar en el destino equivocado, pues bueno, que vayan por ahí... a fin de cuentas los perjudicados no vamos a ser nosotros.

En cuanto a la apertura y orientación, también te repito: TODO lo necesario está en el foro, incluyendo la gente a quien consultarle dudas, y esa gente en verdad es abierta, pero es abierta al conocimiento (cosa que muchos parecen temer) y no a la magia... . 

Finalmente, en esto no hay "cuestión de gustos", por que lo que te gusta a vos SOLAMENTE VOS lo conocés y puede ser 100% diferente de mi gusto y del otro 99% de los foristas, así que con eso no vamos muy lejos...

Saludos!


----------



## jorgefer

Antes de que el tema derive para la chacota, permitanme un par de consideraciones.

La denominación "baffle infinito" es un concepto técnico que implica aislar la onda posterior para que no interactúe con la frontal, sin influir en la frecuencia de resonancia. Ni más, ni menos. 

Esto se puede hacer de muchas formas. La más pura es el agujero en la pared, que tanta gracia causa. Pero hay sistemas de difusión pública, música funcional o buscapersonas que aprovechan la gran cavidad o espacio libre que queda sobre un cielo raso bajo. Y suenan muy bien. Yo tuve una vez un parlante colocado en la puerta de un placard grande con mucha ropa colgada, y doy fe de que la absorción de la onda posterior era virtualmente la de un agujero en la pared. Sonaba mejor que un reflector de bajos, y sin ocupar espacio.

Las curvas de respuesta a frecuencias y polares de un parlante se toman normalmente en cámaras acústicas donde el parlante está montado en un tablero en la pared, para que no influya la onda posterior en la medición. Así se ve en las fotos de la cámara acústica de Leea que oportunamente subí. 

Pocos gabinetes acústicos superan la performance de un baffle infinito. Normalmente los diseños están dedicados más que nada a tratar de aproximarla ocupando el menor espacio posible. El reflector de bajos y otros sistemas resonantes aprovechan parte de la onda posterior para extender hacia abajo la banda pasante, pero no lo hacen sino a costa de diversos problemas, como retardo de fase, empeoramiento de la respuesta transitoria , retumbo, etc, que también se escuchan.

Así que: no tanta risa.


----------



## janston

marcelop dijo:


> Esto me parece tal cual, todos nos ponemos quisquillosos con los parametros TS, "Ay no, tiene un Qt muy alto, ay este tiene un Qt 0.1 mas bajo, seguro que se escuha mejor", cuando en realidad el unico factor que realmete mporta es como lo disfrutan tus oidos, ya que hay tanto que los parametros TS no nos pueden decir.



A riesgo de que me metan un tiro en la frente...  Todos los análisis y parámetros técnicos son sólo para definir qué se está vendiendo o qué estamos comprando, para tener un punto de comparación de productos. Son para definir la calidad del parlante desde un punto de vista objetivo, por decirle de una forma, porque las opiniones son todas relativas a cada persona. Pero al final es el oído de cada uno el que manda. Puede que tengamos el mejor parlante con las mejores características del mundo y todo, pero puede que su sonido no nos guste  Es complicado el tema porque al final todo es relativo...


----------



## janston

Y aquí el resto de los folletos retocados, cada uno en su archivo comprimido. Hubo algunos imposibles de arreglar debido a la mala calidad de su escaneado. Estaría bueno que quienes tengan los que no se pudieron arreglar, los escaneen en buena resolución 

Estos son los que yo tengo, si alguien tiene alguno más que no está adjunto agradecería me lo de para agregarlo 

Ahora tengo muchos posters nuevos que colgar 

Saludos


----------



## janston

otro lote de imágenes que voy recolectando de internet 

La más linda de todas es ese amplificador con 812HF, debe haber sonado una barbaridad. Después hay algunas publicidades más de revistas, de parlantes y micrófonos Leea. Y fotos de un micro NC300.


----------



## janston

Imágenes del Audinac 747 que venía equipado con parlantes Leea


----------



## Marino

janston dijo:


> Imágenes del Audinac 747 que venía equipado con parlantes Leea


Hola gente y perdon si queda algo descolocada mi pregunta: Los tweeters que uso Audinac en esos modelos de los 80 ¿son Leea? No conoci nada de la marca con ese formato, o quizas es la base de algun modelo con bocina agregada.Gracias


----------



## jorgefer

Marino dijo:


> Hola gente y perdon si queda algo descolocada mi pregunta: Los tweeters que uso Audinac en esos modelos de los 80 ¿son Leea? No conoci nada de la marca con ese formato, o quizas es la base de algun modelo con bocina agregada.Gracias



Los tweeters no son Leea. Se decía que eran Jahro. Tuve ocasión de probarlos, y eran horribles.



Marino dijo:


> Hola gente y perdon si queda algo descolocada mi pregunta: Los tweeters que uso Audinac en esos modelos de los 80 ¿son Leea? No conoci nada de la marca con ese formato, o quizas es la base de algun modelo con bocina agregada.Gracias



Los tweeters no son Leea. Se decía que eran Jahro. Tuve ocasión de probarlos, y eran horribles.





janston dijo:


> otro lote de imágenes que voy recolectando de internet
> 
> La más linda de todas es ese amplificador con 812HF, debe haber sonado una barbaridad. Después hay algunas publicidades más de revistas, de parlantes y micrófonos Leea. Y fotos de un micro NC300.



El amplificador citado es un combo de 30W para guitarra, dos canales, con trémolo y cámara de reverberancia marca Ecton Mark III, segunda serie, argentino, hecho en Villa Lugano, Buenos Aires, en 1968 por un servidor. Usaba cuatro 812RE en serie/paralelo en un gabinete abierto, no sintonizado. Tengo todavía el prototipo que acabo de recuperar, algún día lo voy a poner en marcha otra vez. Este tiene parlantes de alnico: originalmente eran 812 "Rango extendido" con campana de fundición, pero el dueño se ve que rompió dos y le puso dos Audifiel PM8EP. Ya me compré los 812RE para reemplazarlos.

El modelo anterior de amplificador que fabriqué tenía un 12A-825-GE.


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> Los tweeters no son Leea. Se decía que eran Jahro. Tuve ocasión de probarlos, y eran horribles.
> 
> 
> 
> Los tweeters no son Leea. Se decía que eran Jahro. Tuve ocasión de probarlos, y eran horribles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El amplificador citado es un combo de 30W para guitarra, dos canales, con trémolo y cámara de reverberancia marca Ecton Mark III, segunda serie, argentino, hecho en Villa Lugano, Buenos Aires, en 1968 por un servidor. Usaba cuatro 812RE en serie/paralelo en un gabinete abierto, no sintonizado. Tengo todavía el prototipo que acabo de recuperar, algún día lo voy a poner en marcha otra vez. Este tiene parlantes de alnico: originalmente eran 812 "Rango extendido" con campana de fundición, pero el dueño se ve que rompió dos y le puso dos Audifiel PM8EP. Ya me compré los 812RE para reemplazarlos.
> 
> El modelo anterior de amplificador que fabriqué tenía un 12A-825-GE.




Recién me acabo de fijar en la página donde estaba la foto(sólo abrí la foto, ni vi la página la primera vez)...sos groso, Jorgeson


----------



## janston

Unos videitos probando uno de mis sistemas Leea(tengo 3 además del de las cajas blancas. Y planeo otro más ), el cual consta de: dos 812RE, un 88c RE cargado en bocina, dos tweeters HFP 2001, un HFP 2002 y un 12100BF para bajos.






La canción es "Schirokko", de Passport






Acá la canción es "Boom Boom", de John Lee Hooker

Si me acuerdo en estos días subo las medidas de las cajas que uso, ya que son en parte diseño propio, podría decirse(modificadas a partir de experimentos con las originales).

Ah, y prometo que conseguiré una cámara mejor, es algo que tengo pendiente jajaja

Saludos


----------



## janston

Me decidí a escanearlo al fin. Me volvió loco, tuve que hacer un collage de imágenes porque el parlante de papel es más grande que mi escáner...en fin, feliz 1973 para todos!


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> Te felicito, hiciste un interesante trabajo con las mediciones! No tengo una verificación porque no se hizo la especificación en Leea. Por suerte! Porque de acuerdo a los criterios modernos esos parlantes NO sirven! No los hubiéramos sacado a la venta y todos nos hubiésemos perdido el deleite de escucharlos y usarlos. Me refiero al 812RE y al 1012. Calcular para ellos un bass reflex es inútil como medio de mejorar la respuesta en baja frecuencia. El motivo es el Qe alto debido al escaso control eléctrico que el pequeño imán ofrece a la igualmente pequeña bobina.
> 
> En realidad lo que mejor los puede aprovechar es una caja muy grande, o un baffle infinito (como colocarlos en una pared perforada o en el cielo raso). Tu idea de la caja de 300 litros es buena. La idea es tratar de que la onda posterior se pierda pero que no suba la frecuencia de resonancia más de un 10% de lo que es al aire libre. Y eso es todo. Alguna vez vi un bass reflex hecho en Leea para el 812RE pero se hizo en forma empírica, ni chicha ni limonada.
> 
> Por eso anduvieron excelentemente bien en los equipos para guitarra, que son gabinetes abiertos no sintonizados y no se requiere respuesta por debajo de los 81Hz (el MI de la 6a cuerda al aire). Hace poco rescaté un prototipo de un ampli para guitarra que armé en los '60 que tenía 4 x 812RE y recuerdo que andaba muy bien. Como los parlantes estaban rotos o cambiados le compré cuatro 812RE a uno que los vende en buen estado y con conos originales por ML para hacer la restauración. También usé en esa época el 1012 con éxito.
> 
> Pero ojo, nunca escuché una reparación con conos no originales que sonara bien.



Perdonen mi ignorancia, pero... por qué es mejor para los 812RE estar en un baffle infinito o abierto? no termino de cachar la idea




			
				dolape dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, termine mis cajas Leea 1214 bf , quedaron impecables subire fotos.
> 
> Queria preguntarles por un modelo de Leea 6025 R, son unas cajas muy antiguas que en la parte de atras dice Leea linea 6000 R artesanal - Conjunto acustico de ultra alta fidelidad. No encontre nada en la web ni en el foro. Parecen de 3 vias, con woofer de 8". Alguno tiene informacional respecto?? gracias por el aporte.



Buenísimo,  se esperan esas fotos .
Del 6025 ni idea, lo más parecido que conozco son los 6020 R, de 2 vías y suspensión acústica. Llevan un woofer de 6" y un domo radiante.

Seguro alguien los conoce....(jorgefer  )

Saludos


----------



## jorgefer

Lo mejor es un baffle infinito. Los gabinetes abiertos se usan para guitarra y añaden distintas coloraturas según el modelo de equipo.

No conozco el 6025R.


----------



## janston

Aquí está el plano con medidas y un par de fotos de mis cajas bass reflex para el 12-100BF. La verdad es que tira muy bien. Fue un experimento exitoso 

Usé multilaminado de 18mm.


----------



## janston

Cosas que se encuentran en internet


_e. 10/9 Nº 125.733 v. 16/9/97 LEEA S. A. I. C. Nº de Registro en la I.G.J.: 12.504 CONVOCATORIA Convócase a Asamblea General Extraordinaria de accionistas para el día 29 de setiembre de 1997 a las 17 horas en Av. Dr. R. Balbín 4335 Capital Federal, para tratar el sig.: ORDEN DEL DIA: 1º) Modificación del artículo 8º de los Estatutos Sociales. 2º) Designación de dos accionistas para firmar el acta. Buenos Aires, agosto 28 de 1997. El Directorio. Presidente - Julio Nicolás Mabragaña

e. 10/9 Nº 125.784 v. 16/9/97 LEEA S. A. I. C. Nº de Registro en la I.G.J.: 12.504 CONVOCATORIA Convócase a Asamblea General Ordinaria de accionistas para el día 29 de setiembre de 1997 a las 18 horas en Av. Dr. R. Balbín 4335 - Capital, para tratar el siguiente: ORDEN DEL DIA: 1º) Llamado a Asamblea Ordinaria fuera del término legal. 2º) Consideración de la documentación mencionada en el artículo 234 inciso 1º de la Ley 19.550 por el ejercicio Nº 37 cerrado el 31 de diciembre de 1996. 3º) Consideración de la gestión del Directorio. 4º) Designación del Directorio por el término de dos años. 5º) Elección de dos accionistas para firmar el acta. El Directorio. Buenos Aires, agosto 28 de 1997. Presidente - Julio Nicolás Mabragaña_

_e. 26/2 Nº 144.778 v. 4/3/98 "L" LEEA S. A. I. C. CONVOCATORIA ASAMBLEA EXTRAORDINARIA Por resolución del Directorio del 9-2-98, se convoca a Asamblea Extraordinaria para el día 23 de marzo de 1998, a las 17 hs. en Carlos Pellegrini 1069, piso 11 de la Capital Federal, para tratar el siguiente: ORDEN DEL DIA: 1º) Designación de accionistas para firmar el acta y 2º) Ratificación de la decisión del Directorio para pedir la quiebra de LEEA S.A.I.C. Publíquese por cinco días. El Directorio. Buenos Aires, 18 de febrero de 1998. Presidente - Julio N. Mabragaña_


----------



## audebert

Hola ¿como están todos? en estos días conseguí un parlante jahro 8-150 be el cual tiene la misma araña del modelo leea 8-150 be- les juro que si ponen los dos uno a lado de otro sin etiquetas  no saben cual es cual. Ahora  buscando un compañero para el ya obtenido llamo a Roberto olmedo me atiende  mariano al que le pregunto si tendrá un compañero para mi parlante jahro , a lo cual me responde trae el parlante y buscamos una araña y armamos un be 150 y al jahro lo desarmamos y ¡¡¡lo hacemos leea!!!   en mi cabeza se escuchaba esto ( este esta loco quiere que le de un parlante que nunca tuvo uso que esta nuevo en caja para que re arme) ni en **** (palabra innecesaria que se puede malinterpretar en otros países)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! por otro lado voy a uno que repara cerca de mi casa aclaro yo soy de temperley le hago la misma pregunta- a lo cual me dice (yo trabaje en leea como control de calidad durante años ) me dice sisisi podes tener un parlante con la araña leea  pero sigue siendo jahro una reverenda **** (palabra innecesaria que se puede malinterpretar en otros países) le digo que me contacte con los olmedos y me dice ¿quenes son esos? conclusión  ¿todos  los enconadores de buenos aires trabajaron en leea? ¿cómo no se conocen entre si ? ¿leea era como un campo de concentración? ¿les creemos?  por otra parte el de temperley me dijo que leea tenia un solo desmagnetisador ¡¡¡el cual esta en su pocesion!!!!


----------



## dolape

Ahi van las fotos de los 6025 R.


----------



## janston

dolape dijo:


> Ahi van las fotos de los 6025 R.



Son re parecidos a los 6020 que te dije antes(el chiquito de la foto adjunta). No les podés sacar el frente para ver los parlantes? así se podría saber algún dato más. De todas formas, no sé qué más querrías saber. Ya te dice la potencia, impedancia y rango de frecuencias. De todas formas, probá sacarles el frente o sino vas a tener que desarmarlos y ver adentro


----------



## POLI

janston dijo:


> .sos groso, Jorgeson



  Ahh  !! se destapo la olla (yo no fui) ... y aprate de groso Humilde , porque nunca dijo nada ...  famoso en yotube. 

   Los musicos pierden la cabeza por sus equipos Valvulares , ese cabezal AC30 H  es hermoso .


----------



## rbolondi

Estimados, estoy por comprar 4 15" bf250 reparados por Roberto, que opinan ?, seran de 300 ?, o la reparacion sigue siendo de 250watts ?


----------



## janston

POLI dijo:


> Ahh  !! se destapo la olla (yo no fui) ... y aprate de groso Humilde , porque nunca dijo nada ...  famoso en yotube.
> 
> Los musicos pierden la cabeza por sus equipos Valvulares , ese cabezal AC30 H  es hermoso .



en algún momento todo se tenía que revelar... ahora hay que hacerse amigo y conseguir algún que otro descuento en algún ampli... 



rbolondi dijo:


> Estimados, estoy por comprar 4 15" bf250 reparados por Roberto, que opinan ?, seran de 300 ?, o la reparacion sigue siendo de 250watts ?



consultale a Roberto, pero yo creo que deben seguir siendo lo mismo(250).


----------



## rbolondi

ok,como jorgefer comento en un post que la carcaza y conjunto eran el mismo del 300 pense que posiblemente se enconara ya con 300w.... ojala sea asi, ya que pienso darles un uso con bastante potencia en graves altos....


----------



## POLI

rbolondi dijo:


> ok,como jorgefer comento en un post que la carcaza y conjunto eran el mismo del 300 pense que posiblemente se enconara ya con 300w.... ojala sea asi, ya que pienso darles un uso con bastante potencia en graves altos....



 La mecanica del la serie 250bf es exactamente igual a la mecanica del 300bf por cirtas modificaciones , " JORGE ", si digamoslo con todas las letras , logro exprimirles 300W , el va saber decirte mejor que nadie la mod que realizo en la bobina .
  Mi primer contacto con R.O. fue para reenconar unos 12" 300bf a los cuales se les habia fragilizado el cono y se quebraba con solo tocarlo un poco , esto fue cerca de los inicio del post .
  Originalmente en esta linea LEEA montaba con bobina heha sobre former de Kapton , mas tarde o sea sobre el final no lo se pero estimo que en el ultimo tiempo tambien.
 Ahora , sobre tu consulta , lo que R.O. te va a decir es que esta fabricando las bobinas en former de fibra y que aguantan 400 rms , eso es lo que me dijo a mi . 
  Ahora lo que se hacia en LEEA , las experiancias de agunate de potencia bajo condiciones extrictas y acotadas , dudo que se hagan o que las haga , por lo cual yo no pasaria esas bobinas de 300W.
 Es un 25 % mas de potencia 100W a disipar y una baja ganancia en dB´s casi impercepitbles en esos rangos.


----------



## rbolondi

Gracias Poli, es lo que mas o menos imaginaba, seguramente el parlante se pueda usar confiablemente a 300 W, de todas formas, en medios bajos no van a tener problemas con 500/600W rms el par.... cuando hacía sonido profesional tenia 4 Leea de 70 watts y le ponia mas de 200 watts de medios bajos al par y jamás quemé ninguno.... son interminables...

Les consulto, hay unas publicaciones en ML, que venden parlantes Leea de 15, el tema es que no noto diferencia entre el de 250bf y el de 160bf, pego los link para que me digan los que saben, si puede ser que el de 250bf haya compartido el mismo conjunto magnético, porque son idénticos !!

Acá los link:

160BF
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-441687385-leea-15-160-bf-_JM_

250BF
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-436953693-woofer-leea-bf-250-ind-arg-250-watts-exelente-estado-_JM_


----------



## POLI

rbolondi dijo:


> gracias poli, es lo que mas o menos imaginaba, seguramente el parlante se pueda usar confiablemente a 300w, de todas formas, en medios bajos no van a tenes problemas con 500/600w rms el par.... cuando hacia sonido profesional tenia 4 leea de 70 watts y le ponia mas de 200 watts de medios bajos al par y jamas queme ninguno.... son interminables...



  OJO !! fijate que la mecanica sea realmente la de la linea 250BF y 300BF , con polares de unos 190mm ( no recuerdo pero andaba en esos valores) , te comento esto porque he visto que Roberto o el Hijo no se quien , esta enconando parlantes 15 160BF que originariamente  tenian bobina de 3 " o 76mm  sobre former de aluminio por lo cual no aguantaban mas de 160w , ahora con  former de fibra aguntan mas potencia y le pegan la calco de 250W , no voy a poner en tela de jucio si los soporta o no, *yo no lo comparto* ! , pero perdes la sensibilidad de los  LEEA que lograbas con los conjuntos magneticos de 190mm y las bobinas de 63mm en esa potencia , por lo cual vas a quedar quizas con una fea impresión , roberto sigue siendo una excelente opcion por tener en claro como se ensamblaba exactamente cada modelo , pero realmente me gustaria que se limitara  mantener la originalidad en sus reparaciones y no andar con inventos raros que no era su especialidad , ni mutantes como un 1270 (linea hogareña ) con el copo y logo de un 12 150BE   linea profesional tan solo porque un cliente se lo pide ya que queda mas lindo para venderlo luego  en ML. 
  Te lo aviso de antemano , fijate que hay claros casos en M.L. esos que estan vendiendo con el Logo sobre el copo en color dorado o marron , no  distingo bien. 
  Saludos y ... asegurate que sea ma mecanica que va.


----------



## rbolondi

leyendo detenidamente me parece que tenes razon !!!, los conjuntos magneticos y la campana de 4 rayos es del 150 o 160, ya que el 250 venia con campana mas moderna de fundicion no es cierto ?, que opinas ? si podés subir una foto del 250/300 bf te agradecería porque no lo encuentro por ningun lado como yo lo conocia hace años.... o sea son mas parecidos a los 400 / 600 que al 150/160 ...

Saludos


----------



## janston

rbolondi dijo:


> leyendo detenidamente me parece que tenes razon !!!, los conjuntos magneticos y la campana de 4 rayos es del 150 o 160, ya que el 250 venia con campana mas moderna de fundicion no es cierto ?, que opinas ? si podés subir una foto del 250/300 bf te agradecería porque no lo encuentro por ningun lado como yo lo conocia hace años.... o sea son mas parecidos a los 400 / 600 que al 150/160 ...
> 
> Saludos



los 15 250/300 venían con esta campana si no me equivoco(más grande, obvio. El de las fotos es de 12). Y también venía con la campana clásica de los 4 rayos curvados(última foto). Si te fijás relacionando proporciones nomás, te das cuenta que el 250 del anuncio es un 150/160, por el menor tamaño del imán. El que dice ser de 160 es el "real".


----------



## rbolondi

si a simple vista se nota la diferencia, por suerte gracias a este foro me di cuenta y no meti la compra, por mas que funcionen a 250watts como prometen, no son los originales.... Gracias por la data... Saludos


----------



## dolape

Aca van las fotos prometidas de los 1221bf con hfd40 saludos.

Ahi estan¡¡ espero que les gusten. Otro tema tiene data de las 1222XE? gracias.


----------



## POLI

rbolondi dijo:


> si a simple vista se nota la diferencia, por suerte gracias a este foro me di cuenta y no meti la compra, por mas que funcionen a 250watts como prometen, no son los originales.... Gracias por la data... Saludos



  La foto que tengo de avatar es de un 15" con mecanica 190 , los polares llegan casi hasta las borneras y la mecanica del 15 160bf y del 15 150be no es la misma ,no te confundas , de los que mostraste ambos son con mecanica del 160bf 

 Fijate el de la foto del medio 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-leea-industria-argentina-15806/index36.html

 eso es una mecanica de 190mm si comparas con los que mostraste te vas a dar cuenta , sobre todo porque no se nota  en los 190 la seccio conica de la campana.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me consiguen tweeters Pioneer , que *Leea* importó a granel allá por el sesentialgo para el armado de sus bafles.

Cono de cartón marrón de 3 pulgadas , iman alnico , 100watts de programa (posibles 5 Watts eléctricos)

Son nuevos sin uso :babear: , estarían en la gama de tweeter bajo , o midrange alto .

Seguramente los ponga de a pares en un 4 vias 

Compré 6  , así que creo que ésta Navidad será sin pavo , sin pan dulce y sin sidra 

Poio , budín y aguasoda 



Ver el archivo adjunto 85122

Tengo uno de ellos sonando  WOWW , sonido Vintage , agudos cristalinos , pero a la vez no estridentes , cálidas voces , tintineantes platillos , vaporosos punteos . . . ahora viene Ezavalla y me c_muele a patadas  

Saludos !


----------



## juanfilas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me consiguen tweeters Pioneer , que *Leea* importó a granel allá por el sesentialgo para el armado de sus bafles.
> 
> Cono de cartón marrón de 3 pulgadas , iman alnico , 100watts de programa (posibles 5 Watts eléctricos)
> 
> Son nuevos sin uso :babear: , estarían en la gama de tweeter bajo , o midrange alto .
> 
> Seguramente los ponga de a pares en un 4 vias
> 
> Compré 6  , así que creo que ésta Navidad será sin pavo , sin pan dulce y sin sidra
> 
> Poio , budín y aguasoda
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85122
> 
> Tengo uno de ellos sonando  WOWW , sonido Vintage , agudos cristalinos , pero a la vez no estridentes , cálidas voces , tintineantes platillos , vaporosos punteos . . . ahora viene Ezavalla y me c_muele a patadas
> 
> Saludos !


 
Voto por que los midamos y dosmetros haga un excelente bafle  yo pongo los equipos


----------



## DOSMETROS

:babear:


----------



## janston

Para que no se pierda el tema, dejo algunas fotos de mis tesoros Leea. 

Estoy "tramitando" un par de bafles (5012 creo que era el modelo). Los tiene una pariente en su casa y le cuesta largarlos por más que le ofrezco plata jajaj. Pero seguiré tratando, son hermosas cajas y las quiero en mi colección.

Saludos y felices fiestas para todos! Y aguante Leea!


----------



## janston

Un camión de carga...años de sol, agua, polvo, desgaste por uso, bichos, maltrato....no es nada para un Leea. 42 años dando lo mejor este 812, y va para más!. Aclaro: no lo reparo porque perdería la originalidad. A pesar de estar muy mal, lo prefiero así. Además de que demuestra lo bien que está hecho.

En enero ya cumple sus primeros 42 añitos .


----------



## audebert

hola como están vuelvo a preguntar otra ves lo mismo, alguien sabe por que los primeros jahro tienen la misma campana e imán que los últimos modelos fabricados por leea? yo obtuve 2 jahro 8-150 be y es el mismo parlante que el 8-150 be de leea ( hasta el mismo nombre tienen) por mi casa hay barias casas de electrónica que tienen a la venta estos parlantes jahro  nacionales  los cuales poseen campanas de aluminio modelos leea. gracias saludos


----------



## jorgefer

Jahro compró en el remate de Leea todas las matrices de inyección de las campanas y otros elementos.

Amigos, acabo de entrar en este foro con la intención de dejarles un saludo de fin de año, y me encuentro con que hay un montón de posts que no me fueron notificados por email. Seguramente me debo haber mandado alguna macana en el panel de control, ya veré.

Lo primero es lo primero:FELIZ AÑO NUEVO! 
Espero que en este año que va a comenzar las cosas vayan para mejor y, por lo menos en el ámbito que a cada cual compete, podamos ir concretando nuestros proyectos personales. Todo será con esfuerzo, como siempre, pero lo importante es que _sea_. Un abrazo!

Ahora voy a tratar de aclarar algunas dudas, dentro de lo que pueda.


----------



## jorgefer

audebert dijo:


> Hola ¿como están todos? en estos días conseguí un parlante jahro 8-150 be el cual tiene la misma araña del modelo leea 8-150 be- les juro que si ponen los dos uno a lado de otro sin etiquetas  no saben cual es cual. Ahora  buscando un compañero para el ya obtenido llamo a Roberto olmedo me atiende  mariano al que le pregunto si tendrá un compañero para mi parlante jahro , a lo cual me responde trae el parlante y buscamos una araña y armamos un be 150 y al jahro lo desarmamos y ¡¡¡lo hacemos leea!!!   en mi cabeza se escuchaba esto ( este esta loco quiere que le de un parlante que nunca tuvo uso que esta nuevo en caja para que re arme) ni en **** (palabra innecesaria que se puede malinterpretar en otros países)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! por otro lado voy a uno que repara cerca de mi casa aclaro yo soy de temperley le hago la misma pregunta- a lo cual me dice (yo trabaje en leea como control de calidad durante años ) me dice sisisi podes tener un parlante con la araña leea  pero sigue siendo jahro una reverenda **** (palabra innecesaria que se puede malinterpretar en otros países) le digo que me contacte con los olmedos y me dice ¿quenes son esos? conclusión  ¿todos  los enconadores de buenos aires trabajaron en leea? ¿cómo no se conocen entre si ? ¿leea era como un campo de concentración? ¿les creemos?  por otra parte el de temperley me dijo que leea tenia un solo desmagnetisador ¡¡¡el cual esta en su pocesion!!!!



Jahro copió la línea 150 de Leea, con la ventaja de tener la matricería de las campanas porque las compró en el remate. Esta línea tenía originalmente bobina de 2" de cinta de aluminio sobre kapton, de ahí su rendimiento. No sé qué bobina usa Jahro ni cómo anda ese parlante. El cono original de Leea se secaba y se rompía, se reemplazó por otro americano y todo bien, pero ahí también puede haber diferencia con el Jahro en cuanto a sonido. 

Todos los enconadores trabajaron en Leea, todos los armadores usan sistemas Leea, todos los vendedores son representantes de Leea... hasta hay uno que trae productos chinos con la marca Leea. El buitraje, a sus anchas, dado que no hay defensa: el dueño de Leea ya no está en este mundo. Por eso, pido disculpas si a veces se me vuelan los patos, pero me da mucha bronca el proceder de estos malandrines.

No sé quién es el de Temperley, pero en Leea nunca hubo un desmagnetizador de parlantes, para eso se usaban las máquinas imantadoras en proceso inverso. El único desmagnetizador estaba en la sección Mecánica y era para "limpiar" herramientas magnetizadas. Un charlatán, bah.


----------



## jorgefer

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...Me consiguen tweeters Pioneer , que *Leea* importó a granel allá por el sesentialgo para el armado de sus bafles...


Interesante, nunca había oído esa historia. Fuente?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Trabajó en Selectión y creo que también en Galli.

Es coincidente con la época que armó éstos de cono marrón claro y suspensión marrón oscuro


Ver el archivo adjunto 32242

Ver el archivo adjunto 32243

Ver el archivo adjunto 85122


----------



## janston

pongo unas fotitos de un aparatejo que me encontré hoy: un driver Leea 2440. Pesado como la re...


----------



## janston

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Trabajó en Selectión y creo que también en Galli.
> 
> Es coincidente con la época que armó éstos de cono marrón claro y suspensión marrón oscuro
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32242
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32243
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85122




esos conos cremita son hermosos  lástima que ya no vengan así


----------



## jorgefer

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Trabajó en Selectión y creo que también en Galli.
> 
> Es coincidente con la época que armó éstos de cono marrón claro y suspensión marrón oscuro
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32242


A principios de los '70 hubo una moda de conos blancos, creo que el principal exponente fue Coral, de Japón. Estos deben ser dentro de ese estilo. Pero los conos claros no andan mejor que los negros y son más caros de fabricar. Hasta hubo rumores de que andaban peor, por el tipo de aditivos que se podían utilizar.


----------



## janston

de nuevo haciendo desastres yo  había 2 opciones: me los llevaba o los vendían por aluminio... mochila en mano, a guardarlos, jajaja. No le hago asco a nada; mientras se pueda recuperar, bienvenido sea. 
Estaba aburrido así que me puse a reciclarlos. Un poco de Unipox, pedazos de cartón, etc, y tengo tres parlantes que increíblemente funcionan bien.  de todas formas, los voy a dejar para usarlos de decoración. Ya algo se me ocurrirá. 

También vi un 12-100RE pero ya tenía la campana partida al medio. Una lástima. Vi que era en apariencia igual a un 12-100BF(mismo estilo de campana, de 4 brazos curvos, y discos del conjunto magnético dorados, con goma alrededor del imán) pero con la campana más chata. Lo que me llamó la atención fue el centro del imán, la pieza polar, de color cobre . También la junta de goma del estilo de los 70's, la de todos agujeritos redondos(multicelular a ventosa, algo así le decían)  Supuse que ese parlante era de los 90's pero la junta me mezcló todo, jaja. Un par de dudas simples y/o tontas, pero me interesaría saber sobre eso. 

saludos


----------



## janston

ya están en su lugar de descanso  dentro de un tiempo quizás llene la pared


----------



## janston

Les dejo la calco del 1270 BF/AR, me la encargaron recién


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lindo calco che  !


----------



## janston

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lindo calco che  !



Gracias! 

-------------------------------

Para un proyecto final de la escuela, teníamos que elegir una fábrica y diseñarla de 0. Lógicamente, previa ardua insistencia mía, elegimos parlantes jaja. Y basé los diseños en los Leea por supuesto!  acá uno de los parlantes que modelé en AutoCAD 3D. Sería algo así como un 1214(de diseño más que nada, aunque después metí cosas del 812 re) con imán de neodimio, bobina de 2" y campana de 3 brazos. Y para los colores hice una mezcla de algunos modelos. Es un diseño bien simple, no tenía muchas ganas de trabajar en ese momento jaja. 



Me entusiasmé tanto con el proyecto que ahora estoy con ganas de llevarlo a la realidad...pensaba seguir alguna ingeniería, pero la fábrica de parlantes propia es más tentadora, además de ser un sueño que tengo desde chico.

No sé si tomaría este diseño, pero ya veré... De todas formas, seguro voy a llevar el estilo de Leea para "mantenerla viva" de alguna forma 

saludos!


----------



## janston

Otro modelo de Leea que no conocía?  no entendí nada cuando saqué la tapita del imán de un supuesto 812 RE y vi la calco verde chiquita y el modelo 880RM  sabía del 812 RM, pero de éste nada... alguien sabe algo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

812RE = 8" - 12W - Rango Extendido
880RM = 8" - 80 Watts (de programa) - Rango Medio


----------



## janston

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 812RE = 8" - 12W - Rango Extendido
> 880RM = 8" - 80 Watts (de programa) - Rango Medio



sí, sí, eso lo sé. Quería ver si alguien sabe cómo era de pinta o algún otro dato.

Lo que me parece raro es que no se haya llamado 812RM(quizás era la versión de medios del 88CRE), o haya tenido 5 watts más que éste(tengo 2 812rm y son de 75 watts de programa y 12 años más nuevos). Quizás es una tontera, pero yo pregunto para saber más 

saludos


----------



## janston

Un lujo tener este llaverito!! puede ser que se lo hayan regalado a los clientes también?





Y traigo otro parlante "raro". Un 812 RE con "cono doble"(no se me ocurre otro nombre, jaja) y campana de 5 brazos.  Venían coaxiales de 8 también?

saludos


----------



## janston

unas cositas más que encontré por facebook


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fotos de *diegomj1973* , de aquí :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/757480/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...or-audison-ac300-41246/index5.html#post757480

Ver el archivo adjunto 86223

Ver el archivo adjunto 86224

Ver el archivo adjunto 86225

Ver el archivo adjunto 86226

Ver el archivo adjunto 86227


----------



## janston

ya que tuve suerte con una, me largué a tratar de salvar más bobinas. De 6 pude sacar 4. Falta retocarlas un poquito más, pero ya casi las tengo listas para repuestos. Con ésto queda demostrado que los parlantes Leea son 100% reciclables


----------



## janston

Lista de modelos de tweeters y parlantes(en base a la info que tengo). Cualquier aporte a la lista es bienvenido.

Tweeters:
hf20B
kit-c8
hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf22
3542(confirmar)

Drivers:
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
le901
le908al
le906
le2440

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690RE
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea*

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM
525RM(confirmar)

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
8150BF
822REAR
822BFAR
812HF

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
10150BE
10150BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221BF
1221XE
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE
12150BF
12300BF
12250BF
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
129BF
12C130BFAR
LB1215
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE

-de 13 pulgadas:
*sé de un modelo que se produjo exclusivamente para otra empresa, creo que era Holimar.*

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF(confirmar)
15300BF
15300BE
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815BFAR
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF

-de 18 pulgadas:
18150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF

-desconocidos:
2290BFAR


----------



## Marino

Hola gente, pregunta para los memoriosos sobre el legendario 2001. Cuando aparecio este, alla por 1978/79 produjo un boom entre los seguidores de la marca que hizo que desaparecieran rapidamente. Los que como yo, quisimos hacernos de nuestro 2001, luego de este suceso, debimos esperar varios meses, para volver a verlos en los comercios del ramo. Recuerdo que se comentaba que la primer partida habian sidos importados, por eso la espera prolongada de la segunda partida, segun decian, fabricadas en el pais.
¿alguien tiene algun dato preciso de esto?. Simplemente es parte de la historia de LEEA.


----------



## jorgefer

Marino dijo:


> Hola gente, pregunta para los memoriosos sobre el legendario 2001. Cuando aparecio este, alla por 1978/79 produjo un boom entre los seguidores de la marca que hizo que desaparecieran rapidamente. Los que como yo, quisimos hacernos de nuestro 2001, luego de este suceso, debimos esperar varios meses, para volver a verlos en los comercios del ramo. Recuerdo que se comentaba que la primer partida habian sidos importados, por eso la espera prolongada de la segunda partida, segun decian, fabricadas en el pais.
> ¿alguien tiene algun dato preciso de esto?. Simplemente es parte de la historia de LEEA.


No sé en cuanto a la _primera_ partida. Pero Leea hizo las matrices para su propio 2001. En esa época no había a nuestro alcance técnicas para tallar y modelar metales duros como existen ahora, de manera que el trabajo llevó mucho tiempo, porque tuvieron que hacerse modelos machos que luego se clavaron en bloques de acero mediante prensas de alta presión. Me contaron que el proceso era sumamente lento, no se veía a simple vista el avance de los machos día tras día.

Pero el resultado fueron unas excelentes matrices de inyección, que en el frente de la bocinita del 2001 llevaban en relieve el logo de Leea. 

Con el 2002 fué algo más fácil, creo que se utilizó un torno copiador porque era una forma geométrica más simple. 

Los primeros 2001 ya se hicieron con licencia de Motorola, ellos nos vendían el motor piezoeléctrico y el conito de celulosa, junto con unas juntas y arandelas amortiguadoras.  Nosotros hicimos la matricería no solamente para las piezas plásticas, sino también para el contracono, que era una pieza en aluminio estampado en donde apoyaba el conito y tenía unas ranuras coincidentes con las de la boca de la bocina. Este conjunto requería una precisión extrema, ya que la separación entre el cono de papel y el soporte cónico de aluminio era de unas dos décimas de mm. Esta película de aire que quedaba entre ambos era la cámara de compresión, que se comunicaba con la bocina por las ranuras que mencioné.

Con el tiempo fabricamos también el conito de celulosa y los amortiguadores, siendo el único material importado el motor piezo Motorola. Luego ellos reemplazaron el contracono de aluminio por una cavidad inyectada en la misma bocina, pero ya los tweeters no sonaban igual. Nosotros mantuvimos el sistema original, y puedo asegurar que los 2001 de Leea eran por entonces superiores a los originales Motorola. Así que si el tweeter no tiene la marca en relieve en el frente de la bocina y también el contracono de aluminio (visible lateralmente), no es Leea. 

Las cantidades siempre fueron un problema. Yo siempre decía que el producto era demasiado barato, porque nunca se daba abasto a la demanda. En los últimos tiempos la situación había empeorado porque empezaron a retacearnos los motores, la fabricación pasó a Mexico y allá no nos daban mucha bola. Podían tardar un año para entregarnos 5000 obleas cerámicas, y nosotros hubiéramos podido vender, de haberlos tenido, 2000 a 3000 tweeters mensuales.


----------



## rbolondi

Jorgfer: que diferencia fundamental habia en el 2002 ?, porque recuerdo cuando los usabamos la gran diferencia de volumen que tenia con el 2001.....


----------



## jorgefer

El 2002 es una bocina de medios con alcance agudo. No llega a las frecuencias altas del 2001, pero arranca desde más abajo. No se puede decir que tiene más volumen, eso es solamente en el rango medio.


----------



## janston

dejo unas fotos de una de mis cajas de bajos, equipada con un 12100BF.


----------



## Marino

janston dijo:


> dejo unas fotos de una de mis cajas de bajos, equipada con un 12100BF.


 Que hermosa caja. Si mal no recuerdo. el 12-100 fue una version mejorada del 2290.


----------



## janston

Marino dijo:


> Que hermosa caja. Si mal no recuerdo. el 12-100 fue una version mejorada del 2290.



Interesante, tendrías alguna idea de más o menos en qué año se empezaron a hacer los 12 100? Me llama la atención de los míos que no tienen el logo de Leea blanco en el domo como otros de la serie profesional.


----------



## jorgefer

El 12/100BF es un parlante de la línea "antigua" de Leea, de los '70. Se siguió fabricando muchos años,  pero a partir de 1985 mas o menos surgieron los modelos "Línea Profesional"  que reemplazaron a los anteriores. A partir de ahí Leea no desarrolló más modelos para el mercado Hi-Fi. Son estos nuevos los que tienen el logo blanco estampado en el domo de celulosa. Serie 150W con logos chicos, series 250, 300 y 400 con logos algo más grandes. También los hubo con logo rojo en los últimos tiempos, los de la serie 600.


----------



## Marino

Me rectifico Janston, el 2290 del que referi era un 15", acabo de chequearlo con folletos Leea de la epoca. Tambien pude notar, que el 12-100 bf originalmente tenia suspension de foam.


----------



## janston

Marino dijo:


> Me rectifico Janston, el 2290 del que referi era un 15", acabo de chequearlo con folletos Leea de la epoca. Tambien pude notar, que el 12-100 bf originalmente tenia suspension de foam.



ah ya veo. Pero era de foam el de serie profesional o el anterior? O sea, por lo que entendí hubo dos versiones, una antes y otra de serie profesional.

Si no es mucho pedir, podrías escanear los folletos que tengas para agregarlos a la biblioteca del tema?


----------



## crown

Hola soy nuevo en la pagina vengo leyendo noche tras noche el foro de esta maravillosa marca que tuvimos en el pais y mas cuando uno ama la industria nacional como es mi caso. arranque de muy chico con esta pasion del audio hasta que me tope con la marca Leea cuando me regalaron un 12 300 bf que lo mande a reparar por que solo tenia un prte del cono en aquel momento no conocia el dato de Roberto Olmedo se lo lleve a reparar a una casa de parlantes de aca de La Plata discutiendo con el señor de la casa me dijo que se lo dejara que HIVA A QUEDAR IGUAL CON LOS MISMOS PARAMETROS DE RESPUESTA DE FRECUENCIA Y RESONANCIA . Cuando me lo traje a casa no sonaba ni como un "Apogee" (que tengo varios sin desmerecer la marca) lo vendí al tiempo y hoy en dia compre un par 12 150 be que tambien hay que mandarlos a reenconar y lo hare llevandolos a R.O. la preguta es que divisor es el recomendado ya que vi variantes ejemplo con 2001 y 2002 y que divisor es el que va  obviamente  estamos hablando para armar un sistema Full range. Gracias!


----------



## janston

crown dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en la pagina vengo leyendo noche tras noche el foro de esta maravillosa marca que tuvimos en el pais y mas cuando uno ama la industria nacional como es mi caso. arranque de muy chico con esta pasion del audio hasta que me tope con la marca Leea cuando me regalaron un 12 300 bf que lo mande a reparar por que solo tenia un prte del cono en aquel momento no conocia el dato de Roberto Olmedo se lo lleve a reparar a una casa de parlantes de aca de La Plata discutiendo con el señor de la casa me dijo que se lo dejara que HIVA A QUEDAR IGUAL CON LOS MISMOS PARAMETROS DE RESPUESTA DE FRECUENCIA Y RESONANCIA . Cuando me lo traje a casa no sonaba ni como un "Apogee" (que tengo varios sin desmerecer la marca) lo vendí al tiempo y hoy en dia compre un par 12 150 be que tambien hay que mandarlos a reenconar y lo hare llevandolos a R.O. la preguta es que divisor es el recomendado ya que vi variantes ejemplo con 2001 y 2002 y que divisor es el que va  obviamente  estamos hablando para armar un sistema Full range. Gracias!



Vos sos el de las potencias?  Che lo de Olmedo es más que nada una imagen hecha por los fanáticos, Leea se terminó cuando se fundió y listo. Este tipo trabaja bajo ese nombre solamente, los repuestos que usa son genéricos.
Planos de divisores hay por todo el foro, fijate que algo vas a encontrar para dos o tres vías. Para este parlante en el folleto se recomiendan cortes:
•para dos vías: hasta 4500Hz
•para tres vías: 500 a 1300Hz


----------



## Marino

janston dijo:


> ah ya veo. Pero era de foam el de serie profesional o el anterior? O sea, por lo que entendí hubo dos versiones, una antes y otra de serie profesional.
> 
> Si no es mucho pedir, podrías escanear los folletos que tengas para agregarlos a la biblioteca del tema?



Hola Jaston, en mi folletos de 1981 el 12-100 BF posee forde foam  y se presenta como woofer para uso profesional y hogareño. En 1989, cuando Leea presenta la serie profesional - si mi memoria no me engaña- el parlante es exactamente el mismo. El que es muy parecido al tuyo es el 12-150 BE ya de la linea profesional y letras blancas en el cono.

Me pongo en campaña para escanear.


----------



## janston

Marino dijo:


> Hola Jaston, en mi folletos de 1981 el 12-100 BF posee forde foam  y se presenta como woofer para uso profesional y hogareño. En 1989, cuando Leea presenta la serie profesional - si mi memoria no me engaña- el parlante es exactamente el mismo. El que es muy parecido al tuyo es el 12-150 BE ya de la linea profesional y letras blancas en el cono.
> 
> Me pongo en campaña para escanear.



Entonces los míos los repararon/hicieron con cualquier cosa en Leea?  Los saqué así nuevos con la goma pegajosa, nuevos, de sus cajas que decían 12-100BF, y estaban cerradas con la cinta de Leea y todo, un misterio estos parlantes... jaja


----------



## crown

*Janston* gracias por tu comentario pero estoy buscando algun dato mas seguro,se los cortes de frecuencia y divisor solo aparecio uno para 2001 y 2002,la idea seria poder poner un driver creo yo que seria mejor. tengo unas cajas selenum que suenan una maravilla es tdo selenium desde plano como indican los componentes pero esta el problema del divisor que no es malo para nada es de Tonhalle pero de ahi a que sea el corte que pide el parlante 12 pw3 y tweeter ST-302 y demas esta lejos y me hace perder frecuencias bajas, te doy este ejemplo de por que necesito algo que realmente ande y no armar algo al boleo. gracias nuevamente este foro realmente es lo mejor para la gente que le gusta el audio se aprende mucho realmente EXCELENTE!!


----------



## jorgefer

Marino dijo:


> Hola Jaston, en mi folletos de 1981 el 12-100 BF posee forde foam  y se presenta como woofer para uso profesional y hogareño. En 1989, cuando Leea presenta la serie profesional - si mi memoria no me engaña- el parlante es exactamente el mismo. El que es muy parecido al tuyo es el 12-150 BE ya de la linea profesional y letras blancas en el cono.
> 
> Me pongo en campaña para escanear.


El 12/100BF era un parlante antiguo, no formó parte de la última linea profesional. Todos los parlantes de esta linea tuvieron ala de tela.


----------



## Marino

janston dijo:


> Entonces los míos los repararon/hicieron con cualquier cosa en Leea?  Los saqué así nuevos con la goma pegajosa, nuevos, de sus cajas que decían 12-100BF, y estaban cerradas con la cinta de Leea y todo, un misterio estos parlantes... jaja



Es como comenta Jorgefer entonces, el tiene la ventaja que formo parte de Leea, jaja. Como te decia antes me remito a la imformacion escrita que tengo.Seguramente tu 12-100 deebe ser de los 70.


----------



## jorgefer

A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo: el 12/100BF, como así también el 1222XE, 1270BF, 1050BF, 822BF, 812RE, 650RE y algunos otros modelos, pertenecían a las líneas Hi-Fi o Profesional de los '70. Eso no significa que no se los continuara fabricando por muchos años, incluso convivieron con la Linea Profesional moderna. Particularmente los tres últimos se fabricaron hasta el final.

Pero a partir de 1986 no se desarrollaron más modelos para la línea Hi-Fi, dedicándonos desde entonces a la nueva Linea Profesional. En esta línea estaban los de la serie 150BE, 250BF, 300BF, 400BF, y 600BF, todos con logos estampados en el domo y ala de tela. El logo de la línea 600 se imprimió en rojo, todos los demás en color blanco.


----------



## Marino

Entendido Jorge. Estoy tratando de subir el archivo del 12-100 que tengo pero no lo logro. Si queres pasame en privado un mail donde te lo pueda hacer llegar, al igual que a Janston, mientras soluciono mi problema.


----------



## janston

Ahora se entendió jaja. O sea que los 12-100 que tengo son posteriores al '86, por su diseño. Y puede que sean originales, puesto que no llevaban el logo blanco en el domo los serie 100. 

Marino: qué problema tenés para subir los archivos? Mandamelós y los subo si querés, de paso sería mejor que me los pases con más calidad para poder retocarlos digitalmente si el paso del tiempo los hubiese arruinado un poco.

Ya que estoy, dejo unas fotos de otro 812RE del año '71, pero reparado a finales de los '70 o principios de los '80, que sumé a mi colección.  Y también fotos de un parlante que nadie tiene! un 812XE  jajaja Conseguí un domo y unas juntas originales y le hice un retoque a un parlante reparado que tenía. Disculpen la mugre de ese baffle, pero es el que uso para pruebas

Saludos


----------



## jorgefer

Bueno *Janston*, se ve que no sé explicarme muy bien. El 12/100BF es de diseño ANTERIOR a 1985, pero se siguió fabricando bastante tiempo más, coexistió unos años con la Linea Profesional última.

Otra cosa que se ve que no me sé explicar bien es con respecto al nombre de los archivos. Últimamente se ha más que duplicado la cantidad de archivos sin nombre, y son de escasa utilidad para los que quieren consultar la biblioteca Leea de este tema. Por el contrario, dificultan la búsqueda de imágenes, ya que éstas tienen sólo el número que les asigna la cámara. Si uno busca algo, tiene que bajar, una por una, docenas de imágenes que nada que ver, porque no se sabe de qué se trata hasta que se la baja.  Por eso soy un tanto hincha con eso de subir los archivos con nombres descriptivos. 

Si no está claro lo del nombre de los archivos, te invito a entrar en la biblioteca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=15806

y contame qué son los archivos DSCxx, foto (xx), imagen 0xx.rar, etc, etc, sin abrirlos, claro.


----------



## janston

jorgefer dijo:


> Bueno *Janston*, se ve que no sé explicarme muy bien. El 12/100BF es de diseño ANTERIOR a 1985, pero se siguió fabricando bastante tiempo más, coexistió unos años con la Linea Profesional última.
> 
> Otra cosa que se ve que no me sé explicar bien es con respecto al nombre de los archivos. Últimamente se ha más que duplicado la cantidad de archivos sin nombre, y son de escasa utilidad para los que quieren consultar la biblioteca Leea de este tema. Por el contrario, dificultan la búsqueda de imágenes, ya que éstas tienen sólo el número que les asigna la cámara. Si uno busca algo, tiene que bajar, una por una, docenas de imágenes que nada que ver, porque no se sabe de qué se trata hasta que se la baja.  Por eso soy un tanto hincha con eso de subir los archivos con nombres descriptivos.
> 
> Si no está claro lo del nombre de los archivos, te invito a entrar en la biblioteca:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=15806
> 
> y contame qué son los archivos DSCxx, foto (xx), imagen 0xx.rar, etc, etc, sin abrirlos, claro.



Na, no pasa nada. Yo soy medio lento a veces  y por lo de las imágenes, sinceramente, nunca me acuerdo de cambiarles el nombre. Pero voy a rever la situación.

*Edit*

Lista de productos de Leea actualizada. Se agradece toda información para agregar a la lista =)



		Código:
	

Tweeters:
kit-c8
hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf22
hf20B
3542

Drivers:
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm151c
le901
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
pm120
pms12
pm8015

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690RE
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea*

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE
625RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
8150BF
822REAR
822BFAR
812HF

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
10150BE
10150BF
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE
12150BF
12300BF
12250BF
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012RE/AR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
129BF
12C130BFAR
LB1215
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
12S250BF
1222BE
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15300BE
15400BF
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815BFAR
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
15100BF
2290BFAR
2290BF
cox233A
15100BF
831 BE
15100ABF
15130BF

-de 18 pulgadas:
18150BF
18250BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

Bocinas:

le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts

Baffles:
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea
Columna sonora 6 en linea
8160
6020RX
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
2010
Panelcito
2011
6038
BI 820 BH
KIT C 15

Micrófonos:
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE81A
LE83A
MC150
LE80A
LEC922
LEC901
LE85
PA3
LE91B
LE90
lec700

Conectores XLR:
CLR332 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR331 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR311c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR312C MACHO CABLE

Pies de micrófonos:
LE A0
LE A1
LE A10
LE A21

Trafos de impedancia:
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630

Cápsulas:
77e
50s
50sII

Filtros divisores:
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
13130
12959
C10

Auriculares:

actualizado: 20 de enero de 2013, total: 203 productos.


----------



## jorgefer

El 13" de Holimar era Jahro


----------



## Fogonazo

jorgefer dijo:


> El 13" de Holimar era Jahro



Sip, y muy posiblemente el mejor parlante que haya fabricado Jahro.

No recuerdo si tengo 2 o 4 herrumbrados en algún rincón a la espera de las ganas de hacer un gabinete.


----------



## ocarbone

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, y muy posiblemente el mejor parlante que haya fabricado Jahro.
> 
> No recuerdo si tengo 2 o 4 herrumbrados en algún rincón a la espera de las ganas de hacer un gabinete.



Creo que los que tenian la armadura de chapa puede ser que los fabricara Jahro, pero los que tenian armadura de aluminio, puede que el propio Holimar los ha armado, estos son los mas antiguos.  Fogonazo que bueno seria si decide armar un buen gabinete, seguro que copiaria su diseño. Por otra parte me parece que mecanicamente no tiene la misma prestacion en Woofer de 12 o 15" que los de menor tamaño actuales.


----------



## janston

listo, elimino el de 13 de la lista 

De paso dejo un folletito


----------



## Fogonazo

janston dijo:


> listo, _*elimino el de 13 de la lista*_
> 
> De paso dejo un folletito



Listado corregido


----------



## janston

Fogonazo dijo:


> Listado corregido



Faltaban más cosas, perdón. Acá está completo 


		Código:
	

Lista de modelos de tweeters y parlantes(en base a la info que tengo):

Tweeters:
kit-c8
hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf22
hf20B
3542

Drivers:
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm151c
le901
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
pm120
pms12
pm8015

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690RE
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea*

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE
625RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
8150BF
822REAR
822BFAR
8/12HF
8/12BF

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
10150BE
10150BF
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE
12150BF
12300BF
12250BF
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012RE/AR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
129BF
12C130BFAR
LB1215
LB1210
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
12S250BF
1222BE
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15300BE
15400BF
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815BFAR
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
15100BF
2290BFAR
2290BF
cox233A
15100BF
831 BE
15100ABF
15130BF

-de 18 pulgadas:
18150BF
18250BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

Bocinas:

le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts
le8
le5
ler8
le35
le50
le17
le77


Baffles:
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea
Columna sonora 6 en linea
8160
6020RX
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
2010
Panelcito
2011
6038
BI 820 BH
KIT C 15

Micrófonos:
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE81A
LE83A
MC150
LE80A
LEC922
LEC901
LE85
PA3
LE91B
LE90
lec700

Conectores XLR:
CLR332 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR331 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR311c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR312C MACHO CABLE

Pies de micrófonos:
LE A0
LE A1
LE A10
LE A21

Trafos de impedancia:
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630
TMG200/20K

Cápsulas:
77e
50s
50sII

Filtros divisores:
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
13130
12959
C10


Auriculares:
Auristereo

actualizado: 27 de enero de 2013, total: 213 productos.


----------



## janston

más folletos para la biblioteca y la lista de modelos actualizada


----------



## janston

traigo unas dudas, a ver si alguien tiene alguna idea...Saqué estas imágenes de un video de YouTube, ya que hay algunos modelos que desconozco. Mi idea no era molestar acá, pero quien subió el video no me responde la consulta  Simplemente quisiera saber los nombres de los modelos. Acá van las capturas:

Parlante 1




Parlante 2, creo que es un 1221X, pero no sé..



Parlante 3, se llega a leer 10 C.....B/ARF


Tweeters 1



tweeter 2, al parecer sería un hf 20b




Baffle 1, se llama Terra Sonic el modelo? o es de otra cosa eso?



Eso es todo, les agradezco de antemano 

edito y agrego otra cosa, dejo una cita textual:
_Javier: falta saber como se identificaba al bafle LEEA equipado con COX 223 con cono de foam y mucho mas potente que el original, en una caja que era aparentemente chica en función al equipamiento que tenía la unidad _


----------



## janston

Una grabación que hice para poder "ilustrar" un poco más cómo suenan mis LEEA. Disculpen dos cosas: el ruido de la grabación, y mi tos al final jajaja. Dejen plano el ecualizador de la compu, ya que se podría poner pesado el sonido en graves. La grabación está tal cual la tomó el micrófono, colocado a unos 3m o 2.5m, por ahí, de los parlantes. Quizás no se aprecie del todo, pero es lo más que les puedo acercar el sonido de mi sistema. Ahí usé mis cajas preferidas, con dos 812RE y un 88CRE con carga de bocina para medios, dos tweeters 2001 y un 2002 para agudos, y un 12-100BF para graves. Y para alimentarlos, una potencia de 80w por canal marca Wilkok, un LEME de 40w en un canal y un crossover de 3 vías, del cual desconozco las frecuencias de corte pero las puedo averiguar si a alguien le interesa. Cada día me gusta más cómo suenan


----------



## janston

Jorgefer, te acordás el modelo del ecualizador TOA que mencionaste acá?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/199799/ _Lo estuve buscando, pero no encontré nada y me acuerdo que donde labura mi viejo tenían 2 de éstos, uno plateado y otro negro comprados a LEEA.

Edito el mensaje y agrego unas fotos de uno de mis 812 con unos detalles que le acabo de hacer


----------



## Cesararg

Buenas me quiero presentar mi nombre es Cesar hace rato que los leeo pero recien hoy me atrevi a registrarme jejeje ,aca estoy empenzando un poco audiofilo Y hace rato descubri esta buena marca leea ,mi viejo me heredo cuando tenia doce , un par de bafles con dos leea E1012RE ,del cual me queda 1 , del otro ni quiero contar lo que paso ... :S y un par de bafles con unos audifiel , marca que quiero reivindicar por que la verdad no sera igual a Leea en calidad,pero suenan muy bien ,Actualmente tengo 1 E1012RE 1° hf4048 1° hfd40b 4° 1222 xe de los cuales tengo uno que raspa la bobina y quisiera saber quien podria arreglarlo bien bien  y un 1° 1222 bf ,aparte  4°  audifiel 12HF  2° 6RM 2° 4af   y un ucoa 12 Bf,despues si puedo subo fotos! , Bueno muchas gracias


----------



## jorgefer

A mí me parecería correcto que quienes usen material de este foro en otro lugar, por lo menos citen la procedencia. Es una buena costumbre, a más de una regla tácita de la web.


----------



## janston

otra grabación que hice, no pude sacarle el ruido del cable del micro...en fin. Igual es mejor que quede, para que se note que está grabado. Hay quienes no creen que sea verdad, subestiman a LEEA jaja. Ah, otra vez me olvidé bajar el nivel de graves para grabar, el micro los toma en serio... así que conviene bajarlos en el ecualizador de la pc, o apagar el mismo.


----------



## Marino

Hola Janston te envio-tarde pero seguro- el folleto del 12/100 con ala de foam.


----------



## Cesararg

Chicos , el tema de los  watts rms, osea tengo unos  los coax de 12 de 20 watts rms , son 20 watts rms reales obvio ,pero que onda con los valvulares , osea son 20 rms valvulares o 20 rms de transistor ,por que gente me dice que 10 de valvular rinden como 30 de transistor que es lo que creo yo... y otros que 10 de valvular son 30 de transitor y que algunos parltantes viejos de valvular de 10 rms ,soportan como 30 de transistor....,bueno tengo un marete en la cabeza jajajaja espero no pegarselos a ustedes! ,pasa que tengo un ampli valvular ken brown de 10 rms por canal aprox .... sacado de un combinado .. y si tira 30rms no quiero ponerle mucho a los coax.. :S


----------



## jorgefer

Cesar, quedate tranquilo, con un amp de 10W RMS estás bien, podrías usar uno de 20W RMS por canal. 

Eso que te dijeron de la potencia valvular o transistorizada no es aplicable en los sistemas de alta fidelidad o de refuerzo de sonido, en donde no deseamos distorsión de la señal. Pasa que en los equipos para guitarra se utiliza mucho la distorsión y en ese caso hay una ventaja en los valvulares respecto de los transistorizados.

Si les interesa el tema podemos seguirlo un poco, me cuentan.


----------



## Cesararg

Bueno muchas gracias!!!  le dare el 100 % del volumen sin miedo  , che aca subi unas  fotos de mis 1222 xe  3 y hay un 1222 bf que no se  si es 100% original .... creo que esta tocado ahi subi la foto en rar ,Alguien que sepa digame ,gracias!

​


----------



## JBE

Hola! Hace ratito que vengo siguiendo el post, y estoy a punto de comprarme un par de 812RE, pero no se con que medidas hacer la caja. Por eso, quería saber si alguien tiene las medidas ideales para el bafle.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Marino

JBE dijo:


> Hola! Hace ratito que vengo siguiendo el post, y estoy a punto de comprarme un par de 812RE, pero no se con que medidas hacer la caja. Por eso, quería saber si alguien tiene las medidas ideales para el bafle.
> 
> Gracias y saludos!



Medidas interiores 38x23x16 -en cm- con una ventana de 4 x 10 cm y 1 cm de  largo.

 A la brevedad intentare subir la hoja completa de gabinetes recomendados por Leea.


----------



## jorgefer

Marino dijo:


> ...A la brevedad intentare subir la hoja completa de gabinetes recomendados por Leea...



Fijate en la biblioteca si no son las mismas que ya están subidas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/misc.php?do=showattachments&t=15806


----------



## Cesararg

Perdon que retome el tema , bueno gracias a todos por las respuestas!! entonces creo que no compre tan mal como pense , si el 1222bf estaba tocado era una mala compra ,1200 pesos 3 1222xe 1 1222bf y un hfd40..no esta mal.  ahora a hacer un poco de ruido para los vecinos con 15 rms valvulares por canal!


----------



## osky800

Hola,buenas tardes para todos,mi nombre es Oscar y estudié Electrónica en la ENET 28 entre los años 72 y 77, nunca trabaje o ejercí como técnico electrónico pero de esa época me quedaron dos bafles q*ue* armé, los mismos tienen 2 Leea BF124 para graves, dos RE 812 para medios y 3 HDF 40/B para agudos cada uno , son gigantes y sonaban muchísimo,en esa época era habitual q*ue* la policía viniera a casa por denuncias de ruidos molestos, el tiempo pasó,me casé, me fuí de la casa de mis padres y los dos bafles quedaron ahí tirados durante mas de 30 años (fueron armados en 1975), el problema q*ue* ahora tengo es q*ue* un perro salchicha q*ue* tuvo mi padre les hundió los conos con la trompa (no tenian rejillas protectoras) a los BF 124 y ahí viene mi pregunta ¿alguno de ustedes conoce un lugar donde me los puedan enconar nuevamente? ¿q*ue* los dejen tal cual originales? los quiero desarmar para armar 4 bafles mas racionales y darselos a mi hijo. Desde ya muchas gracias por su atención. Abrazo.


----------



## rbolondi

Hola oscar, conectate con esta gente, es el unico que conozco que puede hacerte un leea como era original, o lo mas parecido: 

roberto olmedo es 011 4574 4737 direccion Pedro Moran 2990 caba
Probablemente te atienda Mariano... ojala te sirva.. son muy accesibles en todo

Saludos


----------



## janston

osky800 dijo:


> Hola,buenas tardes para todos,mi nombre es Oscar y estudié Electrónica en la ENET 28 entre los años 72 y 77, nunca trabaje o ejercí como técnico electrónico pero de esa época me quedaron dos bafles q*ue* armé, los mismos tienen 2 Leea BF124 para graves, dos RE 812 para medios y 3 HDF 40/B para agudos cada uno , son gigantes y sonaban muchísimo,en esa época era habitual q*ue* la policía viniera a casa por denuncias de ruidos molestos, el tiempo pasó,me casé, me fuí de la casa de mis padres y los dos bafles quedaron ahí tirados durante mas de 30 años (fueron armados en 1975), el problema q*ue* ahora tengo es q*ue* un perro salchicha q*ue* tuvo mi padre les hundió los conos con la trompa (no tenian rejillas protectoras) a los BF 124 y ahí viene mi pregunta ¿alguno de ustedes conoce un lugar donde me los puedan enconar nuevamente? ¿q*ue* los dejen tal cual originales? los quiero desarmar para armar 4 bafles mas racionales y darselos a mi hijo. Desde ya muchas gracias por su atención. Abrazo.





rbolondi dijo:


> Hola oscar, conectate con esta gente, es el unico que conozco que puede hacerte un leea como era original, o lo mas parecido:
> 
> roberto olmedo es 011 4574 4737 direccion Pedro Moran 2990 caba
> Probablemente te atienda Mariano... ojala te sirva.. son muy accesibles en todo
> 
> Saludos



Hola Oscar, bienvenido  Están muy dañados los conos como para tener que re-enconarlos? Es cuestión estética, o los probaste y andan mal? 

Podés contactarte con la gente de Xonox(buscalo en Google y te va a salir su página). Ellos distribuyen miles de cosas.

A Olmedo no lo recomiendo, no tengo nada en su contra, es porque no repara los parlantes con cosas originales. Usa repuestos genéricos y sólo pone el domo con el logo de Leea. 

Si te da igual, hablá con Olmedo, sino, hablá con la gente de Xonox que son distribuidores de un montón de repuestos de muchas marcas y quizás sepan algo.

Saludos


----------



## osky800

Gracias muchachos me empiezo a mover con esos datos,después les cuento,abrazo de gol.


----------



## juliangp

-offtopic-,

El otro día fui a lo de un tecnico y hablando le comente lo de estos paralantes y me dijo sisi los leea, claro ahora se llaman jahro son lo mismo con diferente nombre, no aguante la risa jaja


----------



## juanp76

buenas a todos, nuevito en el foro no pude (casi se me cae una lagrima al ver semejante post) evitar dejar mi comentario aca, tengo 37 años y hace desde los 15 que trabajo como operador de sonido, mis primeros parlantes de 15" (150w) fueron leea, que puedo decir de ellos.. que me dejaron un excelente recuerdo, increibles, en fin creo que sin  lugar a dudas uno, sino el mejor de ind. nac., otro dato, todavia funcionan, las cajas se las regale al club que esta en frente de mi casa y las usan todos los domingos en el bingo que hacen. gracias por hacer este post y un foro tan bueno en gral. saludos ! JP


----------



## janston

folleto del 8-150 BE


----------



## wallyxto

Hola gente, les comento que luego de hacer mi presentacion formal en dicha sesion donde correspondia, paso a escribir este, mi primer post. Les comento que luego de muuuchos años quisiera revivir parte de un viejo modulo de sonido, en el cual se encuentran bafles o woofers de esta marca que se trata en este tema o sea Leea. Tambien como dato importante paso a contarles que dichos bafles los tuve guardados durante muchos años y estan rotos. Entonces necesitaria saber cuanto me costaria la reparacion, el modelo de ambos es Leea coaxial hi-fi cox 223-r, son de 15 pulgadas,el modelo es viejo por lo que averigue, de la decada del 70 si no me equiboco, para que tengan una idea gral del estado en que se encuentran les cuento que ambos tienen en buenas condiciones el iman y la campana pero los conos (si bien estan agarrados de la parte de abajo) o sea de los imanes y de las bosinas o cornetas que traen este modelo, estan sueltos de los montajes elasticos de la campana. Tambien les comento como detalle (si sirve) que estos parlantes viene cada uno con un transformador o caja de metal de la misma marca o sea Leea, cada uno con un boton o perilla para el encendido y apagado de los mismos o para regular alguna frecuencia en 4 posiciones. Tambien cuento con las cajas donde iban colocados, son de madera y tapas con un enrejado negro bien de la epoca, son re grandes las cajas pero muy lindas realmente, todo fue armado por un luthier de esa epoca conocido de mi viejo. Ahora que creo haber especificado bien todo sobre los mismos, necesitaria que me informen si la persona idonea para la reparacion de los mismos y que queden lo mejor posible es el sr. roberto Olmedo como lei aca o sino quien? Desde ya muchas gracias gente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

wallyxto dijo:


> Ahora que creo haber especificado bien todo sobre los mismos, necesitaria que me informen si la persona idonea para la reparacion de los mismos *y que queden lo mejor posible es el sr. roberto Olmedo como lei aca o sino quien? *Desde ya muchas gracias gente


Si hubieras leído _*los comentarios apenas anteriores a tu consulta*_ verías que el Sr. Olmedo solo le pone LEEA en eldomo cubrepolvo pero los repuestos NO SON originales, cosa que también es lógica si hablamos de parlantes con mas de 30 años de antigüedad y mas de 20 que desapareció la empresa.
Si los parlantes están rotos, los podés hacer reparar pero NO VAN A QUEDAR NI IGUALES NI PARECIDOS,  ya que no existen los mismos materiales y los que hay ahora para reparar son "chinos"... hummmmm.


----------



## janston

wallyxto dijo:


> Hola gente, les comento que luego de hacer mi presentacion formal en dicha sesion donde correspondia, paso a escribir este, mi primer post. Les comento que luego de muuuchos años quisiera revivir parte de un viejo modulo de sonido, en el cual se encuentran bafles o woofers de esta marca que se trata en este tema o sea Leea. Tambien como dato importante paso a contarles que dichos bafles los tuve guardados durante muchos años y estan rotos. Entonces necesitaria saber cuanto me costaria la reparacion, el modelo de ambos es Leea coaxial hi-fi cox 223-r, son de 15 pulgadas,el modelo es viejo por lo que averigue, de la decada del 70 si no me equiboco, para que tengan una idea gral del estado en que se encuentran les cuento que ambos tienen en buenas condiciones el iman y la campana pero los conos (si bien estan agarrados de la parte de abajo) o sea de los imanes y de las bosinas o cornetas que traen este modelo, estan sueltos de los montajes elasticos de la campana. Tambien les comento como detalle (si sirve) que estos parlantes viene cada uno con un transformador o caja de metal de la misma marca o sea Leea, cada uno con un boton o perilla para el encendido y apagado de los mismos o para regular alguna frecuencia en 4 posiciones. Tambien cuento con las cajas donde iban colocados, son de madera y tapas con un enrejado negro bien de la epoca, son re grandes las cajas pero muy lindas realmente, todo fue armado por un luthier de esa epoca conocido de mi viejo. Ahora que creo haber especificado bien todo sobre los mismos, necesitaria que me informen si la persona idonea para la reparacion de los mismos y que queden lo mejor posible es el sr. roberto Olmedo como lei aca o sino quien? Desde ya muchas gracias gente


 
COX 223 R ? no será 223B? Por lo que decís, tienen rota el ala o suspensión del cono, eso es reemplazable  Fijate, con mucho cuidado, si andan todavía, es decir si no tienen cortada la bobina y si andan los tweeters. Probalos con una pila chiquita nomás, a ver si suenan. No les hagas circular la bobina, para no seguir rompiéndolos. 
Si están sanos bobinas y conos, podés llevarlos a cualquier enconador(ya da lo mismo, todos reparan con casi las mismas cosas. Sólo varía la calidad de trabajo, que depende de cada persona, claro) para que les pongan el ala nueva y queden andando  Acordate de "*PRESIONAR*" para que pongan un repuesto lo más parecido a lo original, así no se pierde tanta calidad.
Si no funcionan, bueno, habrá que ver. Puede que estén rotas las bobinas, o las colillas(creo se llamaban así), quién sabe. Vos cuando se lo lleves al enconador, decile que lo querés lo más original posible, ya que, dependiendo del caso, te pueden salvar las bobinas y poner cono nuevo, salvar bobinas y conos y cambiar el ala, salvar el cono entero y sólo poner otra bobina. Hay que verlo a eso.  Pero, te repito, si sólo tienen rota el ala, esa la "mejor" situación, sólo le ponen una nueva y el resto queda original. 

Después subí unas fotos si querés, para ver qué tal están

Saludos!


----------



## wallyxto

Hola, muchas gracias por responder, hice la prueba con la pila como bien me indicaste y si andan . De todos modos tambien le saque fotos para inspeccionar bien el tema


----------



## janston

Uhhh, estaban peor de lo que creí...jaja. Bueno, por lo menos funcionan las bobinas originales. Así que llevalos y que les hagan los conos y conserven en lo posible las bobinas. También acordate de pedir los conos lo más parecidos posible a los originales, aún los tenés así que quien haga el trabajo se puede dar una idea. Esos eran con ala de foam, supongo que son del '76 o por esa fecha, lo digo porque la mayoría que vi eran del 76 en adelante, jaja

saludos


----------



## MD80

Hace unos cuantos años compré un juego de los COX 223 usados, y me aseguraron que estaban originales...no tienen ala de foam, y nunca vi uno con foam, dejo algunas fotos.


----------



## Marino

Como dice MD 80 los 223,  que yo conoci venian con ala estriada los pude escuchar durante muchos años pues los tenia un amigo, y me partian la cabeza. Una maravilla.


----------



## Fogonazo

MD80 dijo:


> Hace unos cuantos años compré un juego de los COX 223 usados, .....



¿ Tienes la corneta de tweeter ?


----------



## janston

MD80 dijo:


> Hace unos cuantos años compré un juego de los COX 223 usados, y me aseguraron que estaban originales...no tienen ala de foam, y nunca vi uno con foam, dejo algunas fotos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88715
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88716
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88717



Es original che, igualito al del folleto. 



Nunca supe en qué fecha exacta salieron los de foam, ni qué mejoras traían respecto a los de tela, mucho menos vi folletos. Sólo pude ver algunos en fotos, y la mayoría coincidían en ser del 76


----------



## hogas

Hola.El motor de agudos de estos coaxiales es el mismo de un tweeter hf 20?


----------



## MD80

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tienes la corneta de tweeter ?



Solo uno me vino con la corneta, la saqué para evitar que se rompa, y ahora no la encuentro... así que no, no las tengo. Estuve buscando algún reemplazo pero sin éxito...


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

MD80 te felicito por esas hermosuras! son una cosa de locos esos parlantes,espero algun dia tener un par original,mi viejo tenia los de 15" COX y es increible lo bien que suenan


----------



## MD80

Gracias DIMEBAG !

Para darle un poco de color a la historia de estos COX223, el primero de ellos lo vi en una ventana de una casa, (si, una casa de familia) una vidriera improvisada, junto a tres o cuatro porquerías, un sifón Drago, una radio AM portátil, cosas por el estilo. Golpeé la puerta y pregunté si estaba a la venta y me lo llevé por  algunos Australes (contener risas por favor). Recuerdo que lo quería probar, y me lo conectó a  la radio portátil, jaja. 

Tiempo después compré un baffle exponencial, clon de Altec 816, y lo estuve usando en casa para escuchar música hasta que un bajista me la pidió para tocar con un amplificador Modul Technics que le yo había armado de 130 watts. Le dije que me lo iba a quemar, pero prometió no subir mucho el volumen (no le crean eso a un bajista nunca jaja). Para hacerla corta, estuvo usando la caja con el COX223 durante un año ¡y se la aguantó!. Lo único que hice por precaución fue desconectar el tweeter. Sonaba espectacular.
 Años después tiré la caja a la basura, (era bastante berreta) y lo guardé junto a un compañero que conseguí por esos días.


----------



## janston

MD80 dijo:


> Solo uno me vino con la corneta, la saqué para evitar que se rompa, y ahora no la encuentro... así que no, no las tengo. Estuve buscando algún reemplazo pero sin éxito...



Vos sabés que vi fotos de unos coaxiales reparados por el señor Olmedo, los cuales tampoco tenían la corneta y él se las hizo. Te tiro el dato por si te interesa, preguntale a ver qué onda 



hogas dijo:


> Hola.El motor de agudos de estos coaxiales es el mismo de un tweeter hf 20?



 era de ese o del hf22 me parece


----------



## dolape

Amigos una consulta, los 1270re venian con alas foam???? Hay una publicacion en marcado y queria saber si eran originales, gracias.


----------



## Marino

dolape dijo:


> Amigos una consulta, los 1270re venian con alas foam???? Hay una publicacion en marcado y queria saber si eran originales, gracias.



El 12-70 re que mencionas, venia con ala de foam y difusor de agudos en el centro.


----------



## dolape

Gracias Marino por la data un abrazo


----------



## janston

Buenas gente, tengo una consulta sobre el 1264. Hubo dos versiones de este modelo? o el que tiene el imán descubierto es otra cosa?


----------



## janston

Con poquito de color, todo cambia


----------



## janston

Lista actualizada de modelos comercializados por Leea. Ya son 272! y cuántos deben faltar, sacaban un parlante nuevo cada 2 días... 



		Código:
	

Lista de modelos:

Tweeters:
kit-c8
hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf20/B
hf22


-LEEA Pioneer:
10703F1

Drivers:
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm1520c
pm151c
le901
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
le2430
pm120
pms12
pm8015
mrd60m

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690RE
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea*

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE
635RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
822REAR
822RE
822BFAR
8/12HF
8/12LF

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
1050BF
10150BE
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1224RE
1224BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE 
12300BF
12400BF
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012RE/AR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
1270REAR
1270BFAR
129BF
12C130BFAR
LB1215
LB1210
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
12S250BF
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15400BF
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815CBFAR
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
2290BFAR 75w y 150w
2290BF
cox233A
15100BF
15100ABF
15130BF
15C831BE
1570BF
15150XE

-de 18 pulgadas:
18B150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

Bocinas:

le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts
le8
le5
ler8
le35
le50
le17
le77
le23 tipo marino
LE-30, Exponencial Reentrante Compacta 

-difusor de agudos
le811
le821


Baffles:
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea 457/8
Columna sonora 6 en linea
LEEA ALTEC 8160
6020RX
LEEA ALTEC A7
LEEA ALTEC A2
LEEA ALTEC A4
LEEA ALTEC 816
LEEA ALTEC 817
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
Conjunto 3158
2010
2011
2012
6038
BI-LEEA 820 BH
KIT C 15
KIT 12
KIT C 10
KIT C 4
mini640
mini325
6212RX
Panelcito 635/8
Terra Sonic

Micrófonos:
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE87A de consola(pie articulado)
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE89A/A
LE81A
LE83A
LE83A/B
MC150
LE80A
LEC922 stereo
LEC901
LE85
LE85A/B
PA3
LE91B
LE90B
LE90
lec700
LE86A
MO/AR200
LE-286 A/B Dinàmico Unidireccional Cardioide, para anuncios y llamadas. Imp. 500-50K
LE 187A

Conectores XLR:
CLR332 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR331 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR311c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR312C MACHO CABLE

Pies de micrófonos:
LE A0
LE AO/1
LE A1
LE A10
LE A21

Trafos de impedancia:
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630
TMG200/20K
s620
s1020


Cápsulas:
77e
50s
50sII
AG70

Filtros divisores:
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
C10
fd c10/p
fd c10
fd0001
fd0201
13130
d3839
fdc18/P
fdc18
fd3857
hfd40

Auriculares:
Auristereo AE 3585

Amplificadores y otros equipos:
-LEEA AG:

LEEA-AG MA4150
LEEA-AG PA3000
LEEA-AG PA2080
LEEA-AG ME6006 (consola)
LEEA-AG PA2120

-LEEA TOA:
BA400 -(cassettera cuádruple)
RPA180 -amplificador 180w
MX104 - mezclador potenciado
Echo Mixer

-LEEA dbx:
Boom Box 100

Tableros:
Control Final(tablero con luces indicadoras y llave. Color verde)


Actualizado: 06 de marzo de 2013, total: 272 productos comercializados por LEEA S.A.I.C..


De paso, una de las muchas anécdotas de mi vi viejo de cuando usaban los Leea en la empresa donde trabaja. Fue un día haciendo un acto en una plaza por el año '86. Habían puesto en unos postes grupos de 4 columnas Philips(como la que restauré hace un tiempo(las fotos están unas páginas atrás)) con 5 812RE cada una. Las movían con unas potencias LEME de 600W en mono, que dice eran una potencial bomba de tiempo . Cuestión que ese día uno de los 812 se clavó y se empezó a prender fuego toda la columna de parlantes, y la gente corría para todos lados jajajaja. 
Aquí uno de los parlantes que estaban en esa columna, el último de la fila, por eso no se quemó del todo.



No le saqué foto cuando apenas lo saqué de la columna, estaba todo lleno de cenizas y mugre. Increíblemente todavía anda, sólo se le quemó el cono. Le hice un retoque y le di descanso final en mi pared, ya sufrió mucho jaja


----------



## janston

3 versiones diferentes del folleto con medidas para los baffles profesionales. Por cierto...nadie tiene un folleto o algo relacionado al 50 aniversario u otras fechas? algo como lo que puso Jorge del 30 aniversario


----------



## janston

Vi esta pregunta en otro foro de Leea y la quise hacer acá también, a ver qué historia tiene cada uno: Qué los atrajo hacia Leea? 

En mi caso, me enganchó desde la primera vez que escuché un parlante Leea. Fue un 1050RE, junto a un tweeter 2001. Simplemente me gustó mucho cómo sonaba, ahí empecé a hablar con mi viejo que lleva 42 años trabajando haciendo sonido y él me contó anécdotas de experiencias suyas, de las veces que fue a la fábrica de Leea, con el patrón en una Ford F100 vacía, y volvían con la chata llena de cajas y cajas de parlantes que sacaban nuevos o retiraban reparados. También me habló de las tardes que se quedaban hasta las 11 de la noche hablando con Mabragaña padre, también me habló del gusto de su hijo por el té , y lo macanudo que era Hnilo, que les daba consejos sobre lo que le preguntaban. Después empecé a hablar con más conocidos del ámbito, y escuché miles de historias, también fui consiguiendo parlantes y demás cosas de Leea, y de a poco me fue atrapando su historia además de la calidad excelente de la gran mayoría de cosas que fabricaban. Además del sonido, me gustan los diseños, los detalles, la calidad con la que hacían las cosas.
No sé qué más decir, fue una suma de cosas que me fue atrapando y ya no puedo salir jaja. Y la defiendo a muerte, por eso también me da bronca cuando se aprovechan de su nombre para hacer plata, como esos parlantes chinos de neodimio y no sé qué que andan dando vueltas, por ejemplo.

En fin, qué los motiva a seguir la marca y ser fanáticos de ella?


----------



## JBE

janston dijo:


> Vi esta pregunta en otro foro de Leea y la quise hacer acá también, a ver qué historia tiene cada uno: Qué los atrajo hacia Leea? ....
> En fin, qué los motiva a seguir la marca y ser fanáticos de ella?



Yo me quedé asombrado la primera vez que escuché un parlante Leea. Un par de bafles compuestos por los 812 RE. Mi viejo me contaba que los había armado hace como 40 años y yo me seguía asombrando que después de tanto tiempo sonaran tan bien. Y ahora con ánimo de armar un par de bafles, me dí en la busqueda de conseguir esos parlantes, que en aquel momento me dejaron perplejo. 

Realmente, una marca que todavía tendría que estar armando parlantes. 

Saludos!


----------



## MD80

Me parece haber visto hace unos 15 días en Electronica Liniers, un 812 RE nuevo en su caja, en la vidriera a $100


----------



## JBE

MD80 dijo:


> Me parece haber visto hace unos 15 días en Electronica Liniers, un 812 RE nuevo en su caja, en la vidriera a $100



Recién los llamé. Me dijeron que lo vendieron 

Saludos!


----------



## janston

en merca libre los venden a 115, pero son de los últimos, de los 80's


----------



## JBE

janston dijo:


> en merca libre los venden a 115, pero son de los últimos, de los 80's



Los ví el otro día. Pero por como se ve el cono (Tan bien cuidado, ni una manchita) me da miedo que sean reenconados. 

Dice "Nunca reparados" pero...


----------



## janston

JBE dijo:


> Los ví el otro día. Pero por como se ve el cono (Tan bien cuidado, ni una manchita) me da miedo que sean reenconados.
> 
> Dice "Nunca reparados" pero...



son originales en serio, tengo 2 de esos que salieron a lo último y son iguales. Lo que pasa es que  tienen la mitad de edad que los primeros que salieron y además pueden haber estado en baffles que casi nunca se usaron, o bien en cajas nuevas. Eso hay que verlo en vivo y en directo


----------



## janston

Otro grupo de Leea, pero en facebook. 
*LEEA SAIC Argentina - Parlantes, micrófonos, trompetas reentrantes*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/348009808644707/


----------



## POLI

janston dijo:


> Otro grupo de Leea, pero en facebook.
> *LEEA SAIC Argentina - Parlantes, micrófonos, trompetas reentrantes*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/348009808644707/


*
 Mama mia Janston* !! recien entre al FB del grupo disidente  , como se dan ahi ... *Olmedito$$$  Jr*  es terrible !!  lo mejor es que se congregan en torno a una causa y despues se  tratan como quinceañeras con el asunto ... espero que aqui nunca pase eso y sigamos manteniendo el ambiente coordial y cooperativo.
 Saludillos... 

  Yo apoyo que se mantenga dentro del maximo posible la originalidad del producto tal como vos . a no ser que no quede otra .


----------



## DOSMETROS

POLI dijo:


> ... espero que aqui nunca pase eso y sigamos manteniendo el ambiente coordial y cooperativo.


 
El equipo de *Moderation Inc*  te asegura eso 

Saludos !


----------



## janston

mezclador potenciado LEEA-AG ME6006. De paso, finalmente confirmé que mis 12-100 son 100% originales, qué alivio  Hoy encontré fotos de un 15-160-BF con el mismo cono que mis mis 12-100. De todas formas, ya los había sacado de una caja con la faja de Leea, digamos que era algo medio... obvio... jajaja, pero me entró la duda al ver que el 12-100 venía de foam  en fin, caso cerrado


----------



## janston

Ya que está de moda el tema del papa(felicitaciones a Bergoglio de paso) y como información: En 1987 y 1988, en las venidas de Juan Pablo II a Entre Ríos, Argentina y Salto, Uruguay, respectivamente, el sonido fue hecho por la empresa donde labura mi viejo, y obviamente con equipamiento Leea  Se habían puesto es unos andamios cajas como las de la foto que subí hace un tiempo, con parlantes de 15 para bajos, de 12 para medios y cajas con drivers y 4 tweeters. Los de 15" eran 15160BF, los de 12" 12150BE y los drivers le901 con tweeters hfp 2001(si la memoria no falla ). 

Si encuentro fotos en algún álbum, las escaneo y las subo


----------



## janston

Gente!! hice un gran hallazgo! jajaja Hace como un año que venía viendo esta caja Decoud de bajo y hoy se me dio por desarmarla y ver qué tenía adentro...chan! dos Leea! nunca vi unos así, por el cono y color de la campana(mostaza). Por lo que veo son originales, por la suspensión y textura del cono. Escuché que pueden ser 1224 o 1232, pero me tiro más al 1224, porque hay uno en las primeras páginas del foro igual pero con cono negro y dicen que es un 1224. El código del imán dice: 12C117XE16, y en la calco de atrás del baffle dice "8ohms - 100w - bajo eléctrico". 

Alguna idea? 

Agrego también una foto que encontré de mi columna Philips-Leea a principios de los 70's, antes de terminar abandonada y ser restaurada por mi. 'Taba alta eh. jaja Y las que se ven arriba son columnas Leea 6 en línea.


----------



## janston

Les traigo el logo de Leea en tamaño grande y restaurado para quien lo necesite.  En un archivo comprimido hay 6 versiones del logo en una resolución de 1280x768 en formato bmp y en el otro en formato jpg de menor calidad.

saludos


----------



## monokote2001

Buenas tardes ,estoy recien inscripto en este foro que he encontrado buscando una posible solucion a un problema con un parlante Leea 8-150BE.-
Soy tecnico en electronica -en otra especialidad, no en audio-y despues de leer todas la paginas de este foro,estoy mas que asombrado del nivel de exelencia de los participantes.-
El motivo de mi consulta es el siguiente:
En un accidente domestico se rompio el cono de un Leea 8-150be,enterado que ese modelo no esta disponible en mercado,lo envie a BsAs a reparar a un lugar mencionado en este foro.-
Lamentablemente el resultado fue muy malo y considero que por falta de materiales originales no se podra recuperar por lo tendre que comprar dos parlantes de 8" lo mas parecido posible a los Leea.-
Mi equipo-de uso hogareño-consta de dos Leea de 15",dos Leea de 8 y los tweeters.-
Yo estoy a 1500 kms de BsAs ,por eso pido la colaboracion de algun participante que me pueda sugerir -sin compromiso-que marca y modelo hay en el mercado para reemplazar a mis Leea 8-150be.-
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mejor contactate con la gente de *Audifan *(parlantes Tonhalle), ellos tienen precios razonables y parlantes de buena calidad, y tenían un modelo de 8" con cono de Kevlar y muy buenos parámetros T/S. Fijate en la web que te pasé y analizá que es lo que te conviene.
Si no, también podés fijarte en la web de GB-Audio, que a varios por acá les gusta, pero no tiene series "repetibles" en parámetros.


----------



## monokote2001

Dr.Zoidberg gracias por su atencion y respuesta.
En unos dias voy a B.A.,vere las marcas sugeridas y ojalo no me equivoque .-
Saludos


----------



## Cesararg

Holas gente como les va?,che alguien podria sacarme de la duda algunos me dicen que los Leea 1222 xe son 35 rms aunque la etiqueta dice 20 watts...? a quien le creo...  , saludos y gracias


----------



## edh59

Hola Cesararg:
En los catálogos "ilegibles" que tengo se llega a leer 20 Watts.
Esta imagen es original,yo le creo al fabricante
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Poné una imagen mas grande que no se vé nada...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ver el archivo adjunto 89761


----------



## POLI

Cesararg dijo:


> Holas gente como les va?,che alguien podria sacarme de la duda algunos me dicen que los leea 1222 xe son 35 rms aunque la etiqueta dice 20 watts...? a quien le creo...  ,saludos y gracias



  Por lo que tenia entendido el 1222 fue evolucionando hasta llegar a los 35 w RMS pero si los tuyos son dicen 20 W  es por que son una version anterior a los de de 35W por lo cual no deberias exceder la potencia indicada en la etiqueta , de todas maneras , no se en que cajas los estas utilizando , pero con las cajas correctas en un equipo con fines hogareños con 20 w sobra , te lo digo con conicimiento de causa porque son exactamente los parlantes que tengo en casa de mis viejos y el rendimiento es impresionante para 20w reales. 
 Saludos.


----------



## janston

1222-XE :
Diámetro del cono: 30,50 mm.
Potencia: 35 Watt (RMS)
Rango de frecuencias: 40/14.000 Hz.
Frecuencia de resonancia: 47 Hz.
Impedancia Nominal: 8 ohm.
Diámetro de la bobina móvil: 50 mm. (2")
Diámetro para montaje: 270 mm.
Profundidad: 132 mm.
Peso: 4,3 Kg.

También hubo una versión de 20 watts

En als fotos tenés los dos, el de tapa cremita de 20 y el de tapa celeste, más nuevo, de 35w


----------



## Cesararg

OK Gracias por la data amigos!!, tengo uno sin el protector! con campana verde sera de 20? o salio alguno de 35 con campana verde???


----------



## janston

basado en lo que he visto, los verdes eran de los 70's y de 20w. Fijate que los de 20 también tienen como detalle dos "remaches"(se parecen en forma) en donde irían las otras borneras de ser coaxial.


----------



## Cesararg

Pasa que tengo 3 1222 xe con campana verde con protector de plastico y los que venian de chapa y todos tiene para soldar los cables y este sin protector verde tiene el sistema ese de presion (tipo remache) , osea que salieron de 20w con sistema de presion y para soldar... sera de 20 calculo , no?


----------



## janston

Cesararg dijo:


> Pasa que tengo 3 1222 xe con campana verde con protector de plastico y los que venian de chapa y todos tiene para soldar los cables y este sin protector verde tiene el sistema ese de presion (tipo remache) , osea que salieron de 20w con sistema de presion y para soldar... sera de 20 calculo , no?



que yo sepa sólo venían dos borneras en esos parlantes: las de chapa para soldar, y las a rosca(en la foto que publiqué se ven). De todas formas, si tienen otras borneras tenés las dos opciones: que estén originales y sólo hayan cambiado las borneras porque las originales se rompieron, o bien que estén reparados y vaya uno a saber de qué potencia son.

En definitiva, venían esas dos borneras. A presión no.


----------



## Cesararg

Perdon tenes re razon jaston , son a rosca jaja error de memoria mioo  me acorde mal del bf-150


----------



## janston

Folleto del 15L250BF, año 1988. En el archivo comprimido están las imágenes en mayor resolución.


----------



## Cesararg

Se que sigo sobre el mismo tema jajaja perdon!!! Pero alguien sabe el db spl del 1222 Xe Cuanta sensibilidad tiene ,Bueno perdon otr vez por meter el mismo tema jaja Gracias!


----------



## janston

Cesararg dijo:


> Se que sigo sobre el mismo tema jajaja perdon!!! Pero alguien sabe el db spl del 1222 Xe Cuanta sensibilidad tiene ,Bueno perdon otr vez por meter el mismo tema jaja Gracias!



creo que era algo de 97 o 98db, por ahí, son muy sensibles. Pero igual POLI debe tener la verdad de la milanesa


----------



## Marino

Cesararg dijo:


> Se que sigo sobre el mismo tema jajaja perdon!!! Pero alguien sabe el db spl del 1222 Xe Cuanta sensibilidad tiene ,Bueno perdon otr vez por meter el mismo tema jaja Gracias!



Leea 1222 XE SPL :96db/ 1w/1ml. Extraido de pagina  tecnica de LEEA


----------



## janston

Marino dijo:


> Leea 1222 XE SPL :96db/ 1w/1ml. Extraido de pagina  tecnica de LEEA



tenés el folleto original? podrías subirlo? aquí sólo hay una foto de muy mala calidad y no se llega a leer nada.


----------



## Marino

janston dijo:


> tenés el folleto original? podrías subirlo? aquí sólo hay una foto de muy mala calidad y no se llega a leer nada.



No tengo el folleto original, lo tome de unas hojas que me envio Leea , y que son las mismas de la Guia del Audio del año 1979.(Suplemento de revista Audio Universal, que consumiamos quienes hoy somos "dinosaurios"). Ya subi algo de esa guia y es legible. Espero me tengan paciencia, pues la informatica no es unos de mis fuertes.
Los años no vienen solo, jaja.


----------



## Guidetz

Janston: Me refería al micrófono Leea LEC 980, en las imágenes aparece un batería y por lo que se puede leer se trata de una EVEREADY E -177. 
Hace poco me regalaron ese mismo mic. Y mi pregunta es si es posible hacerlo funcionar con una batería AA de 1,5. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Norco

Hola Janston, que recuerdo me trajo tu foto de las columnas Philips, tuve dos nuevas a principios de los ochentas que consegui en un local del interior de Córdoba que vendia televisores y radios de la marca donde estaban vaya a saber de cuantos años en su deposito, eran las más grandes de philips y tenian un rendimiento impresionante, con decirte que las conectaba a una potencia de 400 vatios a la que le adosaba un transformador de linea y cubria perfecto sonidos para 600 a 1000 personas al aire libre, usandolas como refuerzo a unos veinte metros a cada lado del escenario y como frente todo con parlantes Leea de 15 de 150 w y bocinas 511 y 811 de Leea, que epoca y que rendimiento la de esta marca. Me impresiono la foto donde aparecen todas las columnas Leea a buena altura, me podes decir con que amplificadores las movian ? Yo tambien las usaba con amplificadores valvulares Philips de 80 vatios......Saludos a todos los de este espectacular foro........Gracias por tan buenos recuerdos.


----------



## Marino

Folleto Leea 1222 XE


----------



## janston

Juan Norco dijo:


> Hola Janston, que recuerdo me trajo tu foto de las columnas Philips, tuve dos nuevas a principios de los ochentas que consegui en un local del interior de Córdoba que vendia televisores y radios de la marca donde estaban vaya a saber de cuantos años en su deposito, eran las más grandes de philips y tenian un rendimiento impresionante, con decirte que las conectaba a una potencia de 400 vatios a la que le adosaba un transformador de linea y cubria perfecto sonidos para 600 a 1000 personas al aire libre, usandolas como refuerzo a unos veinte metros a cada lado del escenario y como frente todo con parlantes Leea de 15 de 150 w y bocinas 511 y 811 de Leea, que epoca y que rendimiento la de esta marca. Me impresiono la foto donde aparecen todas las columnas Leea a buena altura, me podes decir con que amplificadores las movian ? Yo tambien las usaba con amplificadores valvulares Philips de 80 vatios......Saludos a todos los de este espectacular foro........Gracias por tan buenos recuerdos.



Si mal no recuerdo las movían con unos amplis LEME, pero desconozco la potencia. Cuando lo enganche a mi viejo, que es el que se acuerda, le pregunto 

Dejo unas fotos de un detallecito que les ando haciendo a mis cajas. Unos leds audiorítmicos, para darles un toque especial jaja


----------



## daddy2011

Hola a todos, gracias a todos por permitir que se me "piante" mas de una lagrima con mas de un comentario y posteos de este hilo sobre la legendaria LEEA, tengo curiosidad sobre unos drivers PM-520-C que me ofrecieron, pero no encuentro nada de info sobre los mosmos. Si algun miembro sabe de sus caracteristicas y tiene info se la agradecere enormemente. Ya sea copis de la hoja de datos o no. Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Omar Cabarero

Hola a todos los integrantes de este foro. Realmente me trajo viejos y hermosos recuerdos; y por lo tanto me decidi a desempolvar unas cajas que habian quedado en la casa de mis padres, y que en mi juventud utilizaba junto a mis compañeros, las cuales habian sido construidas junto a un amigo carpintero, sin tener la menor idea de litros, tubos de resonancia, ni medidas. Esta cajas estaban compuestas por 2 15L/250 BF, 2 8/150BE, 2 2002 y 4 2001, con un divisor LEEA, el cual no recuerdo las caracteristicas, pero cuando las abra ya les comentare, utilizandolas primeramente por una potencia PIONNER y luego por una TECHINICS DE 135 w por canal. Si que realmente son buenos, ya que nunca se quemo ni descono ningun parlante. Al tener la posibilidad de esta gran herramienta que es internet, y ver infinidad de planos con sus correspondientes medidas, quisiera consultarlos, para si me podrian orientar, cual seria la caja mas recomendable para utilizar todos estos parlantes, ya que mi hijo de 12 años me tiene loco desde el momento en que se los mostre y los quiere para su dormitorio. Sin mas, quiero felicitar a los creadores de este foro, el cual me hizo retrotraer varios años, habiendo tenido la oportunidad a finales del año 88, en conocer personalmente el frente de lo que era la fabrica, ya que en esa oportunidad y al tener que realizar un viaje a Buenos Aires, me llegue hasta alli con la finalidad justamente de preguntar por si tenian algunos planos para la construccion de cajas, sin saber del cierre de la misma y encontrandome con un papel pegado el la puerta que informaba de tal situacion.


----------



## janston

18 modelos de 12" puestos juntos para comparar.


----------



## janston

*Juan Norco: * acabo de hablar con mi viejo, no eran amplificadores LEME. Usaban amplificadores marca Vidcom de 150w. Con cada ampli movían 4 columnas Philips. Esa marca ya no existe. Hacían amplificadores y otros equipos artesanales.


----------



## janston

Un puñadito de fotos para la biblioteca


----------



## janston

Último cambio que le hice a uno de mis sistemas. Cambié los 2001 y 2002 por dos tweeters 2005, para simplificar y porque suena mejor, al menos a mi gusto. También le agregué refuerzo de bajos activo a las cajas con 12100BF, acentúa frecuencias de entre 33 y 43Hz más o menos. Por como tengo dispuestas las cajas, tengo buenos bajos hasta los 50 hz más o menos, pero más abajo se me atenuaban. 

Antes sonaba bien, y ahora mejor, no tengo que envidiarle nada a ningún JBL ni esos juguetes plásticos caros


----------



## janston

Bueno gente, aquí para todos toda mi biblioteca de LEEA. Son unos 500mb y más de 2600 archivos en total. Hay fotos, videos, tablas, folletos y todo lo que fui encontrando en internet en los últimos 2 años. Espero les guste  Para descargar, creo que primero se deben registrar, no toma más que 5 minutos. Luego van a donde dice "descargar" y luego "descarga gratis", obviamente si alguien tiene cuenta premium es otra cosa jajaja. En fin, los enlaces:

parte 1 (50mb): http://www.4shared.com/rar/blZbW4Tw/biblioteca-leea-completa-2013-.html?
parte 2 (50mb): http://www.4shared.com/rar/GVXwAbdH/biblioteca-leea-completa-2013-.html?
parte 3 (50mb): http://www.4shared.com/rar/-p_xNot0/biblioteca-leea-completa-2013-.html?
parte 4 (50mb): http://www.4shared.com/rar/xY-CVFug/biblioteca-leea-completa-2013-.html?
parte 5 (50mb): http://www.4shared.com/rar/xZa3W1QM/biblioteca-leea-completa-2013-.html?
parte 6 (50mb): http://www.4shared.com/rar/E-YkESps/biblioteca-leea-completa-2013-.html?
parte 7 (50mb): http://www.4shared.com/rar/pg8gh6CS/biblioteca-leea-completa-2013-.html?
parte 8 (50mb): http://www.4shared.com/rar/dROw31qO/biblioteca-leea-completa-2013-.html?
parte 9 (24mb): http://www.4shared.com/rar/CzVdPc80/biblioteca-leea-completa-2013-.html?

*nota*: deben descargar todos los archivos, luego descomprimen la parte 1 y las demás se descomprimen automáticamente.


----------



## janston

La lista de modelos actualizada. Ya pasamos los 300 modelos!.
_Actualizado: 5 de mayo de 2013. Total: 301 productos comercializados por LEEA S.A.I.C.._



		Código:
	

Tweeters:
kit-c8
hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf20/B
hf22


-LEEA Pioneer:
10703F1

Drivers:
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm1520c
pm1540
pm151c
le901
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
le2430
pm120
pms12
pm8015
mrd60m

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690RE
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea*

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE
635RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
822REAR
822RE
822BFAR
8/12HF
8/12LF
l-815

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
1050BF
10150BE
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1224RE
1224BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1234RE
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE 
12300BF
12400BE
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012REAR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
1270REAR
1270BFAR
129BF
12C130BFAR
LB1215
LB1210
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
123BF
12S250BF
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15L400
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815CBFAR
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
2290BFAR 75w y 150w
2290BF
cox233A
15100BF
15100ABF
15130BF
15C831BE
1570BF
15150XE

-de 18 pulgadas:
18B150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

Bocinas/difusores:

le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts
le8
le5
ler8
le35
le50
le17
le77
le23 tipo marino
LE-30, Exponencial Reentrante Compacta 
LE821
LE811
LE2370
LE2380
MANTARAY
LE36
LEFO 200
LEFO 500
LE225

Baffles:
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea 457/8
Columna sonora 6 en linea
LEEA ALTEC 8160
6020RX
LEEA ALTEC A7
LEEA ALTEC A2
LEEA ALTEC A4
LEEA ALTEC 816
LEEA ALTEC 817
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
Conjunto 3158
2010
2011
2012
6038
BI-LEEA 820 BH
KIT C15
KIT c12
KIT C10
KIT C8
mini640
mini325
6212RX
Panelcito 635/8
Terra Sonic
le204t
monitor 1202
118
difusor 410p
difusor 210p
difusor 408p
MODULO "A" (CAJA DE AGUDOS)

Micrófonos:
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE187A de consola(pie articulado)
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE89A/A
LE81A
LE83A
LE83A/B
LE82A
MC150
LE80A
LEC922 stereo
LEC901
LE85
LE85A/B
PA3
LE91B
LE90B
LE90
lec700
LE86A
MO/AR200
LE-286 A/B Dinàmico Unidireccional Cardioide, para anuncios y llamadas. Imp. 500-50K


Conectores XLR:
CLR3 32 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR3 31 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR3 11c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR3 12C MACHO CABLE

Conectores universales:
510
611

Pies de micrófonos:
LE A0
LE AO/1
LE A1
LE A2
LE A3
LE A10
LE A21

Trafos de impedancia:
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630
s620
s1020

Trafos para micrófonos: 
TLG200/20K
TMG200/20K


Cápsulas:
77e
50s
50sII
AG70

Filtros divisores:
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
fd c10/p
fd c10
fd0001
fd0201
13130
d3839
fdc18/P
fdc18
fd3857
hfd40
500/5000/8
500/5000/8p

Auriculares:
Auristereo AE 3585

Amplificadores y otros equipos:
-LEEA AG:

LEEA-AG MA4150
LEEA-AG PA3000
LEEA-AG PA2080
LEEA-AG ME6006 (consola)
LEEA-AG PA2120

-LEEA TOA:
BA400 -(cassettera cuádruple)
RPA180 -amplificador 180w
MX104 - mezclador potenciado
Echo Mixer

-LEEA dbx:
Boom Box 100

Tableros:
Control Final(tablero con luces indicadoras y llave. Color verde)

Cubiertas para parlantes de medios:
cpl-214

Trípodes:
LE B1
LE B2


Cualquier corrección y/o aporte es bienvenido.

saludos


----------



## daddy2011

Hola a todos, finalmente compre los driveer PM-520-C, y ni idea tengo de su respuesta de frecuencias, potencia admisible y divisor recomendado.... Aqui va mi pregunta para todos , especialmente para el Ingeniero JorgeFer. Podria/n ayudarme con estos datos o con la hoja tecnica para no cometer errores? desde ya les estoy muy agradecido. No quiero que se me vea obsecuente, pero tengo que decirlo sin que los demas integrantes del foro se ofendan. Es un lujo poder leer sus comentarios y los datos aportados Ing. JorgeFer. Gracias!!!


----------



## chauupinela

Hola y buen día!!!
Me presento, soy Ernesto y arquitecto, 52 o 53 años, (supongo que me quedare con los 52)
Quería decirles que estoy harto de este foro!!! Hace años que no me quedo despierto hasta altas horas de la noche leyendo, ya hasta me olvido de comer!!
Esto ye es insoportable, he perdido la noción de lo que me conviene, si olvidarme de Leea y comprar chino y ser feliz.

Es domingo temprano, así que tengo tiempo de sobra para escribir, pero seguiré en otro capitulo para no ser molesto y aburrido.

De todas formas es una gran suerte haberlos encontrado, gracias a todos por los conceptos vertidos.

Ernesto



Comencé buscando parlantes para reponer en mis viejos bafles construidos y reconstruidos por mi hace ya 25-30 años atrás.

Originalmente con componentes Jahro y woofer de 13", pero ya no son lo que eran, así que decidí buscar algo de mejor sonido-calidad, para lo cual me di cuenta que no tengo tanta sabiduría como para detectar que es bueno y que no.

Hasta que caí en mercado libre y aparecieron los viejos Leea, y de ahí a este foro fueron cuestión de segundos.

Así que decidí ir por los Leea y tratar de rearmar mis bafles con ellos. Esto ha motivado el estado actual de mi salud psicológica-emocional.

Me di cuenta que reemplazar los componentes no es tarea fácil, ya que mis cajas no son compatibles por lo que estoy leyendo y recabando de información, gracias a este foro. Ademas que tengo ganas de hacer algo nuevo, con un diseño más moderno y funcional (funcional con respecto a los parlantes que en definitiva iré recolectando).

Necesito ayuda, estoy en el limbo.

Ernesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chauupinela dijo:


> Me di cuenta que reemplazar los componentes no es tarea fácil, ya que mis cajas no son compatibles por lo que estoy leyendo y recabando de información, gracias a este foro. Ademas que tengo ganas de hacer algo nuevo, con un diseño más moderno y funcional (funcional con respecto a los parlantes que en definitiva iré recolectando).
> 
> Necesito ayuda, estoy en el limbo.


Digamos.... que tenés dos alternativas:
1-Usar el buscador para ver si está por ahí el diseño original del baffle que vaya con los parlantes Leea que has comprado (empezar a buscar en este mismo tema).
2- Recorrer este el sendero correcto, pero mucho mas largo, en el siguiente orden:
a)- https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
b)- https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
c)- https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...i-accesible-coste-71593/?highlight=bajo+coste


----------



## chauupinela

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg!!

Por lo que ya leí, se que se empieza x ahí, pero no soy tan electrónico como para hacer esas mediciones, supongo que con ganas y tiempo se puede, pero no tengo instrumentos de medición confiables, salvo un tester comprado en el easy, no creo que sea lo adecuado, ja ja.

A ver, tengo unos 15 150be, en bastante buen estado original + dos pares de 2001 y una cosa que parece copia del 2002, pero definitivamente no son Leea. Están en una caja con las medidas de fábrica, aunque no muy bien construidos, se pueden arreglar pero...

El tema es que los bajos no son muy buenos, por lo menos lo que yo escucho, me da la sensación que tiran mucho medios, además los tweeters están con bajo volumen, tienen un divisor Leea FD 0210.

Mi idea es conservar los woofers, y si es necesario agregar unos medios buenos y unos tweeters también, prefiero los 2001, pero, si hay que reemplazarlos, no tengo problema. En realidad lo que escuche hasta ahora es de muy buena calidad, solo que creo que no están bien compensados.

Bah, estoy hablando de oido, ya que mis conocimientos técnicos provienen de largas noches de leer este foro.

Con respecto al diseño de la caja, está responde a las especificaciones de Leea, sería cuestión de mejorarlas, aunque tengo ganas de diseñar algo más exótico, teniendo como base este modelo.

Ernesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chauupinela dijo:


> Por lo que ya leí, se que se empieza x ahí, pero no soy tan electrónico como para hacer esas mediciones, supongo que con ganas y tiempo se puede, pero no tengo instrumentos de medición confiables, salvo un tester comprado en el easy, no creo que sea lo adecuado, ja ja.


Si revisás el primer enlace que te dí, vas a a ver que la medición la haces con la computadora mas un par de cables y una resistencia de 50 centavos. Solo tenés que seguir el proceso para tener los parámetros y poder simular como se comporta el woofer en la caja que vos tenés para saber para que lado tenés que "huir" .

Con respecto al tema de muchos medios y poco agudos... eso es problema del crossover, y puede ser por que los componentes hayan cambiado sus valores originales por el tiempo o por que no sea el xvover adecuado. Rediseñar un xover nuevo y bueno es complejo pero por ahí puse un link a diyaudio donde hay un método mas simple (aunque no exacto) para hacerlo sin mediciones e instrumentos.

Sea como sea, te recomiendo medir el parlante para saber donde estás parado ahora y que tenés que hacer.


----------



## chauupinela

Estoy mirando "Como medir los Par....", y la verdad es que hay cosas que se me complican, términos que para ustedes son de todos los días, para mi son chino básico, lo mío son los ladrillos y las bolsas de cemento!! Ja ja.
No sirven los parámetros que están en un archivo escritos a mano en este foro? No es por nada, pero yo no uso PC, uso Mac y creo que ni el programa que se usa para eso ni la ficha miniplug son compatibles!!
Pregunta, solo se mide el woofer?
Ernesto


----------



## chauupinela

Hola Dady, son de 13" pero de campana de chapa, no se si son los que usaba Holimar.
Igual sonaban bien, por ahora no se que hacer, si reenconarlos o liquidarlos. El tema es que posiblemente me quede un par de bafles vacios, ja ja, y me da pena tirarlos, la idea es modificarlos para poner el Leea, si es así, me quedarán estos libres y si te interesan, te los vendo sin problema, son 4 y uno solo esta andando.
Ernesto



termine de leer "Entendiendo los para....." si bien pase de largo la parte matemática, muy revelador la explicación de cada parámetro!

Ahora me falta medir. No hay nadie que lo haga, aunque cueste unos pesos, o un buen vino?
No es por nada, pero estoy acostumbrado a trabajar con ideas conceptos

Ernesto


----------



## ocarbone

Hola Ernesto, sos arquitecto y yo contador; tengo unos cuantos Woofer de 13" algunos Holimar y otros no se. Estos parlantes no solo los uso Holimar sino tambien Blat, Acoustech, Stex y otros que clonaban los Holimar. El chasis de chapa tiene agujeros redondos, si funcionan, tendiras que revisar el estado de la suspension, el reemplazo se realiza con aro de foam de 12", se cortan por la mitad y con un aro comprado de mas se corta una parte para agrandar la circinsferencia a 12,50" . Si los conos no estan rotos, y son de pulpa de papel, son muy buenos, deberiaos pintarlos con silicona la que se usa para la gomas de los coches con pincel de ambos lados, y se rejubenecen.  Creo que vale la pena tratar de recuperarlos, pensa que un Leea original mas o menos tiene la misma antiguedad.  El Foam sale muy barato y se pega con adhesivo de contacto, de la mejor calidadad que puedas conseguir. Lleva u poco de tiempo, sacar la tapa cubre polvo de la bobina co un cuter despegarla, afirmar la misma para que no se descentre, con pedazos de placa de radiografia. Fogonazo conoce de estos parlantes.  El gran tema es moder medir los parametros para redemensionar el gabinete. No soy muy experto pero si tengo un buen parlante 12", intentaria repararlos. Reemplazarlo por uno muy bueno tine que ser importado y hace falta destinar buen dinero. Desde el punto de vista de la fisica un 12" no es lo mismo que en 5 o 8".  Busca el Tema "Jahro13" o Locuras de juventud"  .Espero que te pueda ser util.  Oscar


----------



## chauupinela

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Mandale un MP al usuario juanfilas. El está en la CABA y tal vez pueda ayudarte con la medición.... pero no será por un vino, sino por cerveza y en grandes cantidades
> Es un tipo muuuy piola. Preguntale si puede ayudarte con eso.



Ja, que bueno!
Gracias por el dato, en la semana lo contacto, recién me doy cuenta que sos de Mendoza, x eso no te intereso tanto lo de mi vino de regalo, debes conocer de los mejores y de esos que solo prueban los amigos!!

Ernesto





ocarbone dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista de la fisica un 12" no es lo mismo que en 5 o 8".  Busca el Tema "Jahro13" o Locuras de juventud"  .Espero que te pueda ser util.  Oscar



Gracias Oscar, si vieras el estado calamitoso en el que se encuentran....

Tengo 4, uno funciona bien pero no tiene el copo, los demás tienen la bobina quebrada, los cartones creo que están todos buenos, salvo que en su momento (hace como 20 años atrás) los pinte con un plastificado de pisos, creo que al agua, la verdad que quedaban buenos, y del sonido me parece que andaban bien.

Los volvere a mirar con más cariño. Pero te repito que ya se me quemaron todos los libretos, así que voy con unos Leea a ver que pasa.
Los 13" estarán en reserva hasta nuevo aviso, en realidad están colocados en el bafle que originalmente arme con ellos, no se como subir fotos, así la cosa sería menos subjetiva.
Ernesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Soy de San Juan, no de Mendoza...
Y este es el link que te dije antes del diseño de xover sin mediciones: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/mult...designing-crossovers-without-measurement.html
Tenés para divertirte un rato.


----------



## chauupinela

Very dificult!! Va ser más fácil el método de prueba y error a que me lea todo eso y encima en ingles!!
Es más, ya me estoy acostumbrando al sonido que tienen las cajas, yo creo que con un poco de estética agregada, que parezcan buenos, me alcanza, ja ja.

En serio, la forma de la caja, influye en el sonido o solamente es una cuestión del volumen lo que hay que tener en cuenta?
Que pasa si uso los 15 150 be como medios, y le agrego un 18" de bajos. (flor de caja, no)

El volumen es una relación con la potencia del woofer o con el tamaño?
Según algo que leí por recomendación tuya, estos woofer podrían ir en un bafle de suspención acústica, me equivoco? Cual es la diferencia entre estos dos sistemas, suspención vrs. reflex?

No hace falta que solo vos contestes, cualquiera que quiera responder será bienvenido.

Ernesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chauupinela dijo:


> Es más, ya me estoy acostumbrando al sonido que tienen las cajas, yo creo que con un poco de estética agregada, que parezcan buenos, me alcanza, ja ja.


 
Eso es el resultado de "otra" parte del audio que se llama psicoacústica (a la que pocos le dan bola pero es muy muy muy importante) y que básicamente consiste en saber "como te miente el cerebro, corrigiendo el sonido, para que escuchés mejor".



chauupinela dijo:


> En serio, la forma de la caja, influye en el sonido o solamente es una cuestión del volumen lo que hay que tener en cuenta?


TODO influye, solo que algunas cosas lo hacen en mayor o menor grado que otras. Para el woofer, lo determinante es el volumen de la caja, para el medio o el tweeter lo importante son otras cosas, como el ancho de la caja o la forma de los bordes del frente. Es complejo el tema...



chauupinela dijo:


> Que pasa si uso los 15 150 be como medios, y le agrego un 18" de bajos. (flor de caja, no)


Y... medios no vas a tener muchos, pero la caja te va a servir para poner música al aire libre 



chauupinela dijo:


> El volumen es una relación con la potencia del woofer o con el tamaño?


Hummm... relacion directa... con ninguno de los dos, sino con un parámetro que se llama _sensibilidad_, que te dice cuanta presión sonora entrega un parlante por cada watt eléctrico aplicado, medida a 1 metro de distancia.



chauupinela dijo:


> Según algo que leí por recomendación tuya, estos woofer podrían ir en un bafle de suspención acústica, me equivoco? Cual es la diferencia entre estos dos sistemas, suspención vrs. reflex?


Suspensión acústica son cajas selladas y relativamente "pequeñas" mientras que bass-reflex son las cajas con "agujeros". Hay diferencias importantes entre ellas, pero ya nos estamos yendo off-topic .. tal vez estas preguntas estén mejor puestas en otro tema...


----------



## chauupinela

Si es verdad, me estoy yendo de tema, pero una cosa te lleva indefectiblemente a la otra.

Otra verdad vertida en tu comentario, uno se va acostumbrando a todo, a la panza, a la bruja, y al Termidor con soda,.. es así!

Una suerte para mis parlantes.

Volviendo al tema, los 15 150be tienen que tener buenos bajos, no?
Es cuestión de hacer el gabinete que se merece!

Hay que cortar la frecuencia alta con el divisor para evitar esos medios tan fuertes?

Ernesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chauupinela dijo:


> Volviendo al tema, los 15 150be tienen que tener buenos bajos, no?
> Es cuestión de hacer el gabinete que se merece!
> Hay que cortar la frecuencia alta con el divisor para evitar esos medios tan fuertes?


Así es: hay que hacer el gabinete adecuado y hay que ponerle un crossover que "le haga justicia". Lo que sucede con esto último es que hay varias alternativas para el diseño del baffle y el diseño final del crossover depende de la elección de baffle que se haga.
Por ejemplo, podés elegir un tres vías (graves-medios-agudos) y cortar el 150 a un par de cientos de Hz. O podés elegir un baffle de dos vías y completar los medios-altos y los agudos con un driver "bueno". En fin... sin saber como responde el parlante no puedo agregarte mucho más.

PD: Fijate _*acá que hay un link*_ sobre el diseño de caja con tus mismos parlantes


----------



## chauupinela

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Así es: hay que hacer el gabinete adecuado y hay que ponerle un crossover que "le haga justicia". Lo que sucede con esto último es que hay varias alternativas para el diseño del baffle y el diseño final del crossover depende de la elección de baffle que se haga.


 

Gracias por tu interés, en realidad ya se más o menos lo que quiero, nunco lo conte, ja.
En principio es un tres vias para audio casero, HI FI digamos.
Las cajas las quiero hacer yo por muchos motivos, pero en principio porque me atrae la idea del diseño y autoconstrucción. Por eso antes te comentaba lo de la matemática-física, me aburren cuando me faltan conceptos teóricos como para utilizarla.
Te cuento que ya me leí todo el foro de Leea, y por eso entre a preguntar, porque si bien ya tengo muchos datos e ideas de diseño, me di cuenta que necesito ayuda técnica con las mediciones.

Que paso, descubrí esto de los Leea, y me acuerdo que el primer equipo de música que hubo en mi casa, fue un valvular made in home con un rango extendido Leea, al poco tiempo lo cambiamos por un Audinac y luego por un Kenwood completo.

Tonces ahora quiero Leea. !!

Resumen:

Tengo los 15 150be
Tweeters 2001
y una copia del 2002

Y no quiero irme de tema, ya que ahora viene la medición y si es necesario agregar o cambiar algún componente, quiero buen sonido, en lo posible nacional, pero tampoco soy tan exquisito como para utilizar cables ultratecnológicos (ultracurro).
Hay un foro con este tema para entrar allí?

Gracias otra vez


----------



## janston

chauupinela dijo:


> Gracias por tu interés, en realidad ya se más o menos lo que quiero, nunco lo conte, ja.
> En principio es un tres vias para audio casero, HI FI digamos.
> Las cajas las quiero hacer yo por muchos motivos, pero en principio porque me atrae la idea del diseño y autoconstrucción. Por eso antes te comentaba lo de la matemática-física, me aburren cuando me faltan conceptos teóricos como para utilizarla.
> Te cuento que ya me leí todo el foro de Leea, y por eso entre a preguntar, porque si bien ya tengo muchos datos e ideas de diseño, me di cuenta que necesito ayuda técnica con las mediciones.
> 
> Que paso, descubrí esto de los Leea, y me acuerdo que el primer equipo de música que hubo en mi casa, fue un valvular made in home con un rango extendido Leea, al poco tiempo lo cambiamos por un Audinac y luego por un Kenwood completo.
> 
> Tonces ahora quiero Leea. !!
> 
> Resumen:
> 
> Tengo los 15 150be
> Tweeters 2001
> y una copia del 2002
> 
> Y no quiero irme de tema, ya que ahora viene la medición y si es necesario agregar o cambiar algún componente, quiero buen sonido, en lo posible nacional, pero tampoco soy tan exquisito como para utilizar cables ultratecnológicos (ultracurro).
> Hay un foro con este tema para entrar allí?
> 
> Gracias otra vez




Si es para HI-FI no sé si te conviene usar un 15150BE, está pensado para otro uso ese woofer... y no se puede usar de subwoofer, además de que Leea nunca hizo un parlante para usarse de sublow. Yo usaría ese de 15 en una caja de bajos, tipo bass reflex,  y me armaría dos cajitas aparte, con un parlante de 12 rengo extendido y un tweeter 2001 o dos cada una. Los de 12" podrían ser 1222XE o E1012RE. Luego, podrías  armarte o conseguir un crossover de 3 vías. Yo uso algo así, pero con parlantes de 8" y 12", con un crossover de tres vías con refuerzo activo de bajos (entre 30 y 43hz, por ahí, no me acuerdo jaja), pero eso por cómo tengo ubicadas las cajas en el lugar(pierden un poquito de golpe)

De armar un sistema con sólo los woofer de 15 y tweeters no te hablo porque no me gusta la idea, para mi tiene que ser un parlante para bajos, otro para medios y los tweeters para agudos. Pero son gustos, o criterios.


----------



## ricardo gonzalez martinez

hola gente ,yo tengo las bocinas leas creo que son de 15w que las encontre en un pozo negro de un señor fallecido que se dedicaba a la publicidad movil y su esposa las habia tirado,se encuentra repuesto de esto???


----------



## janston

ricardo gonzalez martinez dijo:


> hola gente ,yo tengo las bocinas leas creo que son de 15w que las encontre en un pozo negro de un señor fallecido que se dedicaba a la publicidad movil y su esposa las habia tirado,se encuentra repuesto de esto???



Si te referís a los diafragmas, sí, vienen de repuesto. Los fabrica Emave.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chauupinela dijo:


> Y no quiero irme de tema, ya que ahora viene la medición y si es necesario agregar o cambiar algún componente, quiero buen sonido, en lo posible nacional, pero tampoco soy tan exquisito como para utilizar cables ultratecnológicos (ultracurro).
> * Hay un foro con este tema para entrar allí?*


De haber....hay, pero entra el que quiere y sale el que puede  
Es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/queres-derrochar-dinero-entra-al-rincon-audiofilo-97288/


----------



## chauupinela

janston dijo:


> Si es para HI-FI no sé si te conviene usar un 15150BE, está pensado para otro uso ese woofer... y no se puede usar de subwoofer, además de que Leea nunca hizo un parlante para usarse de sublow. Yo usaría ese de 15 en una caja de bajos, tipo bass reflex,  y me armaría dos cajitas aparte
> 
> 
> Hola Janston, gracias por comentar.
> 
> Me parece que eso es lo que quería escuchar, saber si los 15 150be sirven para hi fi.
> Ahora que ya los tengo y suponiendo que hago la medición, se les puede hacer sonar bien como para no tener que cambiarlos?
> 
> Estuve leyendo la odisea de Sergio Rosso, que al final compro GB, y me pregunto si no debería ir por ese lado
> Prefiero quedarme con los Leea, ademas siempre me entusiasmo el woofer grande, hasta casi me compro de 18"!
> 
> Para medios seguro que quiero un parlante de cono, no me gustan mucho los drivers para hi fi,
> sin desmerecer a ninguno, pero me da la sensación que el cono es más mejor!! Para esto lo único que ví aceptable y más después de leer los comentarios de Sergio son los de GB, los Leea tengo que conseguirlos y me esta agarrando la ansiedad de terminar los bafles pronto, no se si me voy a bancar mucho tiempo hasta que aparezcan en ML.
> 
> *Conclusión:* se puede hacer una buena caja para los 15 150 be, bass reflex y que tenga buenos bajos para hi fi? No me interesa que sean para fiesta, los quiero para mi casa.
> 
> Los medios y agudos concuerdo con vos en que irían separados del cajón del woofer.
> 
> Me gusta Leea, pero tampoco soy tan fanático como para no elegir otro componente que se acople mejor a lo que quiero.
> 
> Ernesto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> De haber....hay, pero entra el que quiere y sale el que puede
> Es este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/queres-derrochar-dinero-entra-al-rincon-audiofilo-97288/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sii, ya me lo leí, en realidad no hago otra cosa que leer "Foros de electrónica" desde hace una semana. Ja ja.
> 
> Te aseguro que todo bien, pero cuando empiezan con las fórmulas y las mediciones y los nombres que no conozco, tiemblo!!
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chauupinela dijo:


> *Conclusión:* se puede hacer una buena caja para los 15 150 be, bass reflex y que tenga buenos bajos para hi fi? No me interesa que sean para fiesta, los quiero para mi casa.


_*Fijate acá*_, que es un diseño de unos baffles Onken que hizo un forista con tus mismos parlantes (creo)...
Son medio grandes (tipo heladera ) pero dicen que andan muy bien...


----------



## janston

chauupinela dijo:


> janston dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Si es para HI-FI no sé si te conviene usar un 15150BE, está pensado para otro uso ese woofer... y no se puede usar de subwoofer, además de que Leea nunca hizo un parlante para usarse de sublow. Yo usaría ese de 15 en una caja de bajos, tipo bass reflex,  y me armaría dos cajitas aparte
> 
> 
> Hola Janston, gracias por comentar.
> 
> Me parece que eso es lo que quería escuchar, saber si los 15 150be sirven para hi fi.
> Ahora que ya los tengo y suponiendo que hago la medición, se les puede hacer sonar bien como para no tener que cambiarlos?
> 
> Estuve leyendo la odisea de Sergio Rosso, que al final compro GB, y me pregunto si no debería ir por ese lado
> Prefiero quedarme con los Leea, ademas siempre me entusiasmo el woofer grande, hasta casi me compro de 18"!
> 
> Para medios seguro que quiero un parlante de cono, no me gustan mucho los drivers para hi fi,
> sin desmerecer a ninguno, pero me da la sensación que el cono es más mejor!! Para esto lo único que ví aceptable y más después de leer los comentarios de Sergio son los de GB, los Leea tengo que conseguirlos y me esta agarrando la ansiedad de terminar los bafles pronto, no se si me voy a bancar mucho tiempo hasta que aparezcan en ML.
> 
> *Conclusión:* se puede hacer una buena caja para los 15 150 be, bass reflex y que tenga buenos bajos para hi fi? No me interesa que sean para fiesta, los quiero para mi casa.
> 
> Los medios y agudos concuerdo con vos en que irían separados del cajón del woofer.
> 
> Me gusta Leea, pero tampoco soy tan fanático como para no elegir otro componente que se acople mejor a lo que quiero.
> 
> Ernesto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sii, ya me lo leí, en realidad no hago otra cosa que leer "Foros de electrónica" desde hace una semana. Ja ja.
> 
> Te aseguro que todo bien, pero cuando empiezan con las fórmulas y las mediciones y los nombres que no conozco, tiemblo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Más o menos te van a funcionar, me parece que esos parlantes van más apuntados a medios-bajos, más que para puros bajos. Me explico? Tranquilamente los podrías usar, pero para mi no sería ideal. Te convendría un BF, esos llegan más abajo, o bien, si no conseguís Leea, buscar algo enfocado a bajos y de calidad similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Fijate acá*_, que es un diseño de unos baffles Onken que hizo un forista con tus mismos parlantes (creo)...
> Son medio grandes (tipo heladera ) pero dicen que andan muy bien...
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> pero esos son otros parlantes, pensados para bajo electrónico, son más viejos y de 30w de potencia. Los 15-150 son diferentes, no llegan hasta los 30hz como esos
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## chauupinela

pero esos son otros parlantes, pensados para bajo electrónico, son más viejos y de 30w de potencia. Los 15-150 son diferentes, no llegan hasta los 30hz como esos[/QUOTE]

Ok. pero lo que importa es la caja no?
La onken mejorara la respuesta de los Be?

Cual es la frecuencia baja que se considera en hifi?


Ernesto


----------



## janston

chauupinela dijo:


> pero esos son otros parlantes, pensados para bajo electrónico, son más viejos y de 30w de potencia. Los 15-150 son diferentes, no llegan hasta los 30hz como esos



Ok. pero lo que importa es la caja no?
La onken mejorara la respuesta de los Be?

Cual es la frecuencia baja que se considera en hifi?


Ernesto[/QUOTE]

supongo que algo de jugo le puede sacar.

Cuál es la frecuencia baja? te referís a lo mínimo aceptable, o algo así? Si lo hay, desconozco. Yo te hablo según mi criterio que es obtener la mayor parte del rango de 20 a 20khz cubierto.

No sé cómo no me acordé, si querés parlantes de 15 de alta calidad, lo mejor son los coaxiales. Justo vi esta foto y me acordé. Con 2 parlantes coaxiales Leea en una bass reflex, te matás de risa.







Se andan vendiendo por entre 800 y 1400 cada parlante, en excelentes condiciones. Podés averiguar por unos cox 223 o cox 222b.


----------



## ricardo gonzalez martinez

de cuantos rms es y el spl???


----------



## janston

ricardo gonzalez martinez dijo:


> de cuantos rms es y el spl???



depende, tenés  que hablarlo con Emave y preguntar. Hasta donde yo sé hacen unos cuantos modelos diferentes. La última vez compré unos de 25w.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Fuera de lugar de lo que vienen hablando, pero... alguien tiene datos del 123 HF, y el diámetro de la bobina del 1214 RE?


----------



## janston

MCCROSKEY dijo:


> Fuera de lugar de lo que vienen hablando, pero... alguien tiene datos del 123 HF, y el diámetro de la bobina del 1214 RE?



la bobina del 1214 es de 2"

el 123hf tiene bobina de 3", 20w de potencia, y debe andar por el rango de los 40 a 15000hz o parecido, casi como el 124re


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Genial, Janston, sos un grande! No iba a dormir, si no! Gracias!

Por lo que decís el 123 se parece mucho al 825GE... la misma campana y cono... pero la bobina es más débil...


----------



## janston

MCCROSKEY dijo:


> Genial, Janston, sos un grande! No iba a dormir, si no! Gracias!
> 
> Por lo que decís el 123 se parece mucho al 825GE... la misma campana y cono... pero la bobina es más débil...



exacto, eran prácticamente iguales el 12A825GE y 123HF, y los 124RE y 12A826GE, diferían un poco en potencia y respuesta en frecuencia, además del diseño d la campana, pero eso es otra cosa jaja


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Excelente, es una data interesantísima. Igual quiero uno que diga "825 GE", y si está inmaculado, mejor! No pretendo mucho...


----------



## janston

chiches nuevos! bueno, "nuevos".. . Un par de 88CRE, un tweeter 2001 y un divisor HF20. Ya estoy pensando en un bafflecito para poner los cuatro, vamos a ver qué sale.


----------



## janston

No quería llegar a hacerles ésto, pues prefiero mis parlantes lo más originales posibles. Pero teniendo en cuenta que se estaban quebrando los conos(tienen 44 años los parlantes) les hice un retoque para que perduren más tiempo.  Además de desarmarlos y limpiar la ranura de la bobina porque había viruta metálica. Ahora tienen que llegar a 100 años, por lo menos... jajaja


----------



## janston

Me había olvidado! acá el video de los parlantitos 88CRE


----------



## janston

Dos calcos más para a quienes se les hayan roto. Tweeter HFP2002 y parlante 812RM. En el archivo comprimido están las imágenes *.bmp para imprimir. El pixelado no importa, una vez impresos en tamaño original no se ve, doy fe de eso.


----------



## audebert

gente hoy prind co promete volver a lanzar a producir los parlantes leea. no nos dejemos engañar. con productos chinos. si compramos chino que sea sabiendo que lo hacemos. no ensucien el nombre de (leea)


----------



## janston

una pregunta, alguien sabe a qué se le llama "vaquelizar"? O sea, qué le hacían a un parlante en este proceso. Conseguí 812HF de 1966 con un papel pegado que dice "5331 - 8 - vaquelizar" y me entró la curiosidad


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso lo hacen con Resina Fenólica fenol-formaldehído , sería la misma de la baquelita , se utiliza mucho para hacer aislantes.
Quizás puedas usar cola fenólica que se utiliza en carpintería y es a prueba de agua 


Lo más cercano y natural que podrias hacerle es aplicarle una mano diluida de aceite de lino doble cocido , solo al cono de cartón , *y dejarlo secar una semana*  , yo se lo he hecho a unos conos muy expuestos a la intemperie y quedaron magníficos.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

mira que bueno,eso no lo sabia ¡¡¡¡


----------



## janston

Miren lo que hace ahora don Prind-co... robar un folleto de internet, ni seriedad para plagiar tienen. Un desastre. Cada vez me dan más ganas de retomar mi proyecto de fábrica de parlantes para revivir el espíritu Leea, y mostrarle a estos importadores lo que es el audio de calidad argentina. 

Agradezco a mi viejo por haberme enseñado lo que fue Leea,así no estaría cayendo ahora en estas trampas vulgares..

--

Por otra parte, dejo una nueva calco para el 812RE, le arreglé mejor el color y el logo. Ahora sí se ve casi como la original  estaba pensando en cambiar la ubicación de las estrellas, pues no están bien acomodadas en el contorno, pero miro mis calcos originales y todas las tienen así. Coincidencia? error de diseño? no sé, yo copié la imagen tal cual jaja


----------



## janston

Hoy fue un 25 de mayo bien entretenido jajaja. Un cartelito de led que me acabo de hacer para mi "museo" Leea  lástima la mala calidad de la cámara, pero bueno, es lo que hay


----------



## janston

*renzolino* te tiro un centro con las fotos 



























Parecen de 15", qué tal andan ahora?


----------



## Juan Norco

]Juan Norco: [/B] acabo de hablar con mi viejo, no eran amplificadores LEME. Usaban amplificadores marca Vidcom de 150w. Con cada ampli movían 4 columnas Philips. Esa marca ya no existe. Hacían amplificadores y otros equipos artesanales.
Gracias por la respuesta, abrazo para todos los foreros de LEEA


----------



## renzolino

... gracias janston por tirarme una mano con las imagenes.. no se en que le pifie... sos un capo!

los parlantes quedaron de lujo... la unica contra es que el dueño anterior, con el fin de ponerlos en cajas plasticas modernas, les saco los refuerzos que trae en los brazos de la campana de fundición, esto produce que flexione el armazón y depende como los pongo se tuercen y rozan las bobinas con el entrehierro, una lastima, pero es lo q hay :/ . igual es casi inaudible.


----------



## ricardo gonzalez martinez

janston dijo:


> Dos calcos más para a quienes se les hayan roto. Tweeter HFP2002 y parlante 812RM. En el archivo comprimido están las imágenes *.bmp para imprimir. El pixelado no importa, una vez impresos en tamaño original no se ve, doy fe de eso.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92606
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 92607



yo tengo unos de estos tirados en el fondo de mi casa si a alguien le interesa se lo regalo no tiene ni cono nada solo el iman con elchasis


----------



## janston

folleto del 812 RM


----------



## janston

Folleto de baffles profesionales del año '89. Me lo pasó un conocido para darle un retoque y aquí está  Falta la página 7, pero no me han dicho quién lo escaneó originalmente así que ni idea de dónde conseguirla jaja.


----------



## chauupinela

Hola Janston, muy buenos los folletos!

Te hago una pregunta, puedo?

Tengo unos 15 150be (entre en el foro preguntando como armar unos bafles para dichos parlantes y ya estoy para visitar al psicologo)

La pregunta: el cartón de los conos están en muy buen estado, pero se los ve algo desteñidos, hay forma de recuperarles el color o de colorearlos con algo? (me imagino tinta china) De todas formas es por una cuestión estética, nada más.

Un abrazo y sigo leyendo todo del foro!!

Ernesto


----------



## janston

chauupinela dijo:


> Hola Janston, muy buenos los folletos!
> 
> Te hago una pregunta, puedo?
> 
> Tengo unos 15 150be (entre en el foro preguntando como armar unos bafles para dichos parlantes y ya estoy para visitar al psicologo)
> 
> La pregunta: el cartón de los conos están en muy buen estado, pero se los ve algo desteñidos, hay forma de recuperarles el color o de colorearlos con algo? (me imagino tinta china) De todas formas es por una cuestión estética, nada más.
> 
> Un abrazo y sigo leyendo todo del foro!!
> 
> Ernesto



si, formas hay muchas! Podés usar desde un fibrón negro hasta betún negro para zapatos. También podrías limpiarlos con un trapito, pero *apenas húmedo *, es jodido hacer ésto puesto que podés deformar o debilitar el cono. Pero siendo muy delicado no hay drama. 

Yo a algunos de los míos, sólo a los más jodidos puesto que no me importa como se ven sino cómo suenan, los limpié con pincel para sacarles el polvo, el trapito apenas húmedo para sacar manchas, les mandé un cachitito de betún para que queden negros y al final les pasé Unipox encima, una capita bien fina. Eso para que no se sigan debilitando y no se vuelvan a manchar, la mugre que les cae ahora se puede sacar con un paño o pincel y no pierden color. 

Otra cosa que probé fue con un pincel suave humedecido con aceite en aerosol, parecido al wd40. Limpia y realza un poco el color, pero te queda olor en los conos 

Ah, retoqué unos con tinta(fibrón) una vez, queda bien. El problema es si te pasás pintando y humedecés o arruinás el cono, y que requiere más paciencia, para que no queden marcas y eso.

Finalmente, el betún, del que te dije antes, para mi es el mejor. Porque es fácil de pasar, se requiere poco, no se nota en ciertos casos, no arruina el cono, no lo deforma, no añade peso... en fin, para mi es la mejor opción.

Ahora decida usted. Espero lo haya iluminado, hermano.


----------



## chauupinela

Cada año que pasa, la luz la veo más lejos!!
Ja...

Gracias por el consejo, y de la tinta rotring, que opinas (digo, porque me queda tinta de la época de la facu)
Ah, uno dijo que con siliconas para el auto, no jodera los pegamentos?

Sigo la luz, pero de la parrilla que tengo invitados a comer!!


----------



## janston

chauupinela dijo:


> Cada año que pasa, la luz la veo más lejos!!
> Ja...
> 
> Gracias por el consejo, y de la tinta rotring, que opinas (digo, porque me queda tinta de la época de la facu)
> Ah, uno dijo que con siliconas para el auto, no jodera los pegamentos?
> 
> Sigo la luz, pero de la parrilla que tengo invitados a comer!!



con siliconas de esas para el tablero también podría andar. Y la tinta también, no sé cómo la vas a aplicar, pero seguro que pinta.


----------



## eduardo courtade

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Eduardo , soy nuevo en el foro. Llegue a ustedes buscando algo de informacion sobre Leea y desearia saber si algun forero me puede asesorar en la busqueda de parlantes de 15 pulgadas para uso hogareño con potencias monofonicas valvulares, Busco un modelo de alta sensibilidad y bien plano para baja potencia.No se si es preferible los de iman de alnico de los 60 -70 o alguno de la serie COX o los de las ultimas series. Ademas , si alguno tuvo la oportunidad de comparar los Leea con los Tannoy o Goodmans me gustaria conocer su opinion , que sera de gran ayuda. Desde ya muchisimas gracias por la informacion y saludos a todos !


----------



## janston

eduardo courtade dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi nombre es Eduardo , soy nuevo en el foro. Llegue a ustedes buscando algo de informacion sobre Leea y desearia saber si algun forero me puede asesorar en la busqueda de parlantes de 15 pulgadas para uso hogareño con potencias monofonicas valvulares, Busco un modelo de alta sensibilidad y bien plano para baja potencia.No se si es preferible los de iman de alnico de los 60 -70 o alguno de la serie COX o los de las ultimas series. Ademas , si alguno tuvo la oportunidad de comparar los Leea con los Tannoy o Goodmans me gustaria conocer su opinion , que sera de gran ayuda. Desde ya muchisimas gracias por la informacion y saludos a todos !



Te recomiendo los coaxiales. Una potencia de 20-25w valvular, un par de cox 222c o 223a (que son los dos modelos que escuché) y estás hecho, no tendrías que envidiarle nada a ningún JBL, Bose y esas cosas. Podrías ponerlos en cajas bass reflex o Karlson, depende tu gusto y espacio disponible. Aunque, a mi gusto, sería mejor la bass reflex.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Con una potencia de 20-25W con transitores también rendiría! Nunca escuché los 222 o los 223. Compré un 12" de alnico coaxial hace poco, bobina de 3" y 1"... de 1960!


----------



## janston

MCCROSKEY dijo:


> Con una potencia de 20-25W con transitores también rendiría! Nunca escuché los 222 o los 223. Compré un 12" de alnico coaxial hace poco, bobina de 3" y 1"... de 1960!



uhhh!! qué genial, el pueblo demanda fotos!!


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Si, pero va un reenconado simple... vamos a ver cómo rinde con la guitarra, junto al 123HF y a un Celestion de alnico... los 3 juntos


----------



## janston

MCCROSKEY dijo:


> Si, pero va un reenconado simple... vamos a ver cómo rinde con la guitarra, junto al 123HF y a un Celestion de alnico... los 3 juntos



ahh, vos compraste el coaxial que estaba en mercado hace unos días?? está espectacular ese parlante, y es muy raro de ver ese modelo 

está hermoso para un equipito mono, para tenerlo con la pc.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Tal cual... y le saqué de las manos el 123HF a varios revendedores que andan dando vuelta por el sitio y por este foro. Esos 2 se quedan conmigo.


----------



## eduardo courtade

Gracias Janston, me pongo en campaña de conseguir un par de cOX 222 o 223, si conoces de alguien que tenga un par originales te agradeceria que me avices saludos.Eduardo


----------



## janston

más info para la biblioteca!


----------



## chauupinela

Buenas, después de un tiempito pude medir mis 15 150 BE, gracias al amigo Juanfilas que me ayudo (en realidad el hizo todo, yo solo le preguntaba todo lo que se me ocurría de audio y parlantes, ¡Gracias Juan!)
Los parlantes no están nuevos, pero a mi entender "zafan"!
Las mediciones dieron bastante distintas para cada uno, posiblemente porque uno tiene la suspensión un poco deformada.

Bueno, ahí van los datos:

Parlante 1

Fs = 30.94 Hz
Re = 6.50 ohms[dc]
Le = 1214.54 uH 
L2 = 4272.66 uH 
R2 = 1.77 ohms 
Qt = 0.41
Qes = 0.43
Qms = 10.60 
Mms = 136.43 grams
Rms = 2.503539 kg/s 
Cms = 0.000194 m/N 
Vas = 350.27 liters
Sd= 1134.11 cm^2
Bl = 20.043005 Tm 
ETA = 2.32 % 
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 96.67 dB 

Parlante 2

Fs = 39.33 Hz
Re = 6.50 ohms[dc]
Le = 830.57 uH
L2 = 866.26 uH
R2 = 2.35 ohms
Qt = 0.56
Qes = 0.60
Qms = 7.45
Mms = 36.47 grams
Rms = 1.209639 kg/s
Cms = 0.000449 m/N
Vas = 811.21 liters
Sd= 1134.11 cm^2
Bl = 9.875622 Tm
ETA = 7.90 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 101.98 dB


Espero que este aporte les resulte interesante.

Otra vez gracias Juan!

Ernesto


----------



## janston

Unas cajitas que ando terminando  Me falta terminar otras cuatro, pero voy de a poco jaja


----------



## POLI

chauupinela dijo:


> Buenas, después de un tiempito pude medir mis 15 150 BE, gracias al amigo Juanfilas que me ayudo (en realidad el hizo todo, yo solo le preguntaba todo lo que se me ocurría de audio y parlantes, ¡Gracias Juan!)
> Los parlantes no están nuevos, pero a mi entender "zafan"!
> Las mediciones dieron bastante distintas para cada uno, posiblemente porque uno tiene la suspensión un poco deformada.
> 
> 
> Ernesto



  Estimado , el  2do parlante esta dando parametros bastante similares al los originales ,  en su momento los habia medido y recurdo que  la frecuancia de resonancia estaba en torno a los 37 hz el vas y la  Re tambien andaban cerca de esos valores , tendri que buscar donde los tengo para comparar.
  De todas maneras  te comento que yo tengo cajas armadas con  15" 150 be , 15 " 300 BF , 12 150 BE y 12 300 BF ,  en lo personal y desde un punto de vista subjetivo a mi la linea BE ( 12 150 be , 15 150 be  ) me encanta como suena , pero eso depende de lo que busca y espera cada uno , son parlantes desarrollados para uso profesional , si lo que busca es bajar mas en frecuencia deberia investigar mas la linea hogareña de LEEA como ser un 1270 por ejemplo , no pasaron por mis manos pero creo haber visto en algun momento que eran de los que mas bajaban  en frecuencia. 
  De todas maneras no descartes los 15 150be , vuelvo a repetir suena muy lindo en cajas bien calculadas , yo los tengo actualmente acompañados de drivers de titanio tanto los 12" como los 15". 
  Janston ... La verdad que quiero agradecer tu trabajo porque es invaluable ... si necesitas el folleto original de LEEA 1222xe lo tengo ,  si no lo subi es porque ando medio complicado para conseguir escaner ,  y porque lo habia visto aqui , pero si es necesario me encargo de escaneralo y te lo mando por mail o lo subo directamente. 
  Disculpen mi ausencia pero entre la  faku y el laburo apenas me queda timpo para dormir y entrar algun ratito a ver algo.
 Abrazo para los Fans de LEEA.


----------



## chauupinela

POLI dijo:


> Estimado , el  2do parlante esta dando parametros bastante similares al los originales ,  en su momento los habia medido y recurdo que  la frecuancia de resonancia estaba en torno a los 37 hz el vas y la  Re tambien andaban cerca de esos valores , tendri que buscar donde los tengo para comparar.
> De todas maneras  te comento que yo tengo cajas armadas con  15" 150 be , 15 " 300 BF , 12 150 BE y 12 300 BF ,  en lo personal y desde un punto de vista subjetivo a mi la linea BE ( 12 150 be , 15 150 be  ) me encanta como suena , pero eso depende de lo que busca y espera cada uno , son parlantes desarrollados para uso profesional , si lo que busca es bajar mas en frecuencia deberia investigar mas la linea hogareña de LEEA como ser un 1270 por ejemplo , no pasaron por mis manos pero creo haber visto en algun momento que eran de los que mas bajaban  en frecuencia.
> De todas maneras no descartes los 15 150be , vuelvo a repetir suena muy lindo en cajas bien calculadas , yo los tengo actualmente acompañados de drivers de titanio tanto los 12" como los 15".
> 
> Abrazo para los Fans de LEEA.



Gracias Poli!!!
Ahora estoy dando vueltas con el winsid, me da un volumen bastante importante, nada que ver con las cajas que recomendaba Leea, a si que también yo por falta de tiempo, no volví a leer la linea de "armado de cajas con los parámetros......" que hay aquí en el foro, ya que recuerdo que alguien comentaba lo mismo sobre el volumen, y no me acuerdo que ideas daban para solucionarlo, tengo que re leer!!

Ernesto


----------



## janston

POLI dijo:


> Janston ... La verdad que quiero agradecer tu trabajo porque es invaluable ... si necesitas el folleto original de LEEA 1222xe lo tengo ,  si no lo subi es porque ando medio complicado para conseguir escaner ,  y porque lo habia visto aqui , pero si es necesario me encargo de escaneralo y te lo mando por mail o lo subo directamente.
> Disculpen mi ausencia pero entre la  faku y el laburo apenas me queda timpo para dormir y entrar algun ratito a ver algo.
> Abrazo para los Fans de LEEA.




No hay problema, con que la gente disfrute y pueda conocer más de Leea me basta  Y sobre el folleto, por un lado te lo agradecería mucho pues los colecciono, y, por el otro, sería genial para compartir con la gente del foro  Podrías escanearlo y subirlo a "imagebam" o "tinypic", para que tenga más resolución que la que se puede obtener adjuntando en el foro. No te lo voy a exigir puesto que lo hacés de onda, pero cuando puedas subilo. Te hago un masaje de pies si querés 


saludos


----------



## Amanec

audebert dijo:


> gente hoy prind co promete volver a lanzar a producir los parlantes leea. no nos dejemos engañar. con productos chinos. si compramos chino que sea sabiendo que lo hacemos. no ensucien el nombre de (leea)



Vi los nuevos LEEA de prindco... son los VMR no? por lo menos sabemos que no son chinos... debe ser muy dificil hacer un producto de fabricación nacional, rentable y de calidad, hasta lei por ahi que trabajó Olmedo con ellos... Soy fanático de la industria nacional, por lo menos está bueno que alguien se anime a hacer algo...


----------



## janston

Amanec dijo:


> Vi los nuevos LEEA de prindco... son los VMR no? por lo menos sabemos que no son chinos... debe ser muy dificil hacer un producto de fabricación nacional, rentable y de calidad, hasta lei por ahi que trabajó Olmedo con ellos... Soy fanático de la industria nacional, por lo menos está bueno que alguien se anime a hacer algo...



Lo de Olmedo es mentira. Lo mencionaba un tipo en Mercado Libre, pero es falso. Y la cuestión no es que sean o no chinos, porque productos chinos hay de alta como de baja calidad, así como lo hecho en Argentina. El tema es que se valen de un nombre lleno de historia y prestigio para decir que sus clones económicos de Electro Voice son parlantes de avanzada, de calidad, de orgullo nacional. Es sólo palabrería y publicidad, pues esos parlantes están hechos con un rejunte de diseños de hace 20 o más años.
No le veo lo malo a que hagan clones de EV, pero que digan lo que son porque mucha gente no sabe qué le venden y luego vienen las amarguras y p*teadas


----------



## POLI

Janston :
   Me comprometo a Subir el Catalogo del 1222XE 

 Lo que a mi me comento R.O fue esto " que en ese momento le estaba haciendo él  las bobinas a VMR " y yo lo conte tal cual salio de su boca , cierto o no ? , no lo se 
 No me extrañaria que toda esta movida venga por este lado y lamentablemente porque en este foro se le esté dando movimiento a la marca y sepan que hay un mercado potencial.
  Tambien se sabe gracias J.F. que ya en el ultimo tiempo quien poporcionaba las bobinas a LEEA  , al menos de serie profesional era ARE ,  que se dedicaba exclusivamente a esto. 
  Y radio pasillo se sabe que a EV Argentina (sonolink)  le sacaron la Licencia por la falta de calidad en sus productos , por lo que se dedico a seguir fabricando bajo la firma VMR que no la conocia ni el loro. 
  Entonces no seria raro que de este grupo surga alguna movida maquiavelica para ganar mercado y engrupir a algun desprevenido. 
 La realidad es que LEEA murió  cuando murió. y con el su ideal de hacer componetes Argentinos que puedan competir y al nivel de cualquier internacional de aquella epoca.
 Todo lo que pueda surgir en estos dias es propio de mercenarios que buscan valerse de la marca para ganar ventas.-
 Permitanme poner esto asi soy claro y google lo encuentra.
*Los parlantes LEEA no se fabrican mas .
Los parlantes LEEA no se Fabricarán mas.*
Cualquier parlante posterior al cierre de la fabrica es producto de un mercenario chino o nacional al cual lo unico que le interesa es vender.  
*Alguien  tiene clara la custión legal de las marcas ?? si se pueden adueñar de la marca impunemente?
*





chauupinela dijo:


> Gracias Poli!!!
> Ahora estoy dando vueltas con el winsid, me da un volumen bastante importante, nada que ver con las cajas que recomendaba Leea, a si que también yo por falta de tiempo, no volví a leer la linea de "armado de cajas con los parámetros......" que hay aquí en el foro, ya que recuerdo que alguien comentaba lo mismo sobre el volumen, y no me acuerdo que ideas daban para solucionarlo, tengo que re leer!!
> 
> Ernesto



    El tema es que para aplicaciones de audio movil existe un compromiso entre lo ideal y lo fucnional o verastil , si un 150 be te daba 250 litros no era para nada funcional y quizas lo que se ganaba en frecuancia o spl era infimo como para considerarlo
yo actualmente los tengo en unas cajas que a ojo deben andar en algo mas de 100 lts. pero si van aquedar fijas le podes dar mas litros 
confia en la hojita de parametros que se subio aqui que esta bastante correcta ,  al menos en la mayoria de los modelos  cuando hice los calculos me daban muy similar o ahi raspando esos parametros , luego aplicalos en el winids
 Bye.


----------



## crown

Queria consultarles si alguien probo el rendimiento de un gabinete original ejemplo para un 12 150 be con el diseño original que pedia Leea y a la vez armo otro segun el diseño que te dá el Winsid,siempre *hablando del mismo parlante original sin reparacion alguna*,gracias!!


----------



## janston

Les dejo las calcos de los 12-100RE y 12-100BF, las acabo de hacer para los míos  Para imprimirlas, ir a Word, insertarlas y con la regla ver que tenga 9cm de diámetro la calco. os archivos de más calidad para imprimir están en el comprimido .rar

saludos


----------



## janston

Y acá la calco nueva más limpieza del imán  Al remover la vieja, descubrí la fecha de fabricación: enero de 1987


----------



## janston

más feliz que perro con dos colas! conseguí un viejo retorno con un 1050RE 100% original, nunca se tocó en sus casi 30 años! A restaurar este baffle se ha dicho!


----------



## MD80

MD80 dijo:


> Me parece haber visto hace unos 15 días en Electronica Liniers, un 812 RE nuevo en su caja, en la vidriera a $100



Hoy volví a pasar por ahí, y no solo estaba el que había visto, sino que tenían uno mas...así que me llevé el juego. Dejo foto de los parlantes, y la hoja que viene escaneada.


----------



## Lucasds96

hola, el fin de semana pasado permute un bb9300 por 4 leea (12-150 be)por lo que tengo entendido son de rango extendido  2 de los mismos me vinieron en una caja con un twiter  leea 2002, lamentablemente unos de los twiter tenia mal echo el filtro y estaba dañado.
Quisiera saber como diseñar 2 cajas para utilizar 2 (12-150be) un medio(QUE DEBO ADQUIRIR o no se si pudiera utilizar un emAve hf 206 re) y  twiter  que debo adquirir  ya que hay uno dañado 

quisiera si me pueden dar algunos consejos como armar el divisor de frecuencia y la caja 
si alguien tiene algún divisor "LEEA" para copiar la placa y todos los componentes me vendría de 10!!


----------



## diegomj1973

janston:

Completo tu lista con alguna que otra reliquia (en negritas):



		Código:
	

Tweeters:

hf20B
kit-c8
hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf22
3542(confirmar)

Drivers:

pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
le901
le908al
le906
le2440

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690RE[B]AR[/B]
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea*

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM
525RM(confirmar)

-de 6 pulgadas:
[B]620RE=>6", 20W, 40-16KHz, 8 ohmios, 40x25x18 espesor 1, gabinete suspensión acústica[/B]
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
8150BF
822REAR
822BFAR
812HF

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
10150BE
10150BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221BF
1221XE
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE
12150BF
12300BF
12250BF
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
[B]E1012REAR=>12", 20W, 50-15KHz, 8 ohmios, 60x40x30 espesor 1.6, 1 ventana 8x11 x largo 6 ó 1 tubo diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 6[/B]
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
129BF
12C130BFAR
LB1215
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
[B]1230BFAR=>12", 40W, 32-4KHz, 8 ohmios, 73x44x32 espesor 1.9, gabinete suspensión acústica[/B]

-de 13 pulgadas:
*sé de un modelo que se produjo exclusivamente para otra empresa, creo que era Holimar.*

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF(confirmar)
15300BF
15300BE
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815BFAR
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
[B]815CBF=>15", 60W, 26-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 14 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 14
8150BFAR=>15", 60W, 24-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 80x60x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 20 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 20
2290BFAR=>15", 75W, 22-3KHz, 8 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 22 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 22
COX1590=>15", 75W, 28-20KHz, 8 ohmios, 70x46x33 espesor 1.9, 1 ventana 8x11 x largo 14 ó 1 tubo diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 14[/B] Este último... una bestialidad:devil:

-de 18 pulgadas:
18150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF


Saludos


----------



## janston

Gracias diegomj1973  Ahora pongo la lista actualizada:



		Código:
	

[B]Tweeters:[/B]
kit-c8
hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2001/pl
hfp2002/pl
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf20/B
hf22

-LEEA Pioneer:
10703F1

[B]Drivers:[/B]
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm1520c
pm1540
pm151c
le901
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
le2430
le505
pm120
pms12
pm8015
mrd60m

[B]Parlantes:[/B]

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690REAR
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea*

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE
635RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
822REAR
822RE
822BFAR
8/12HF
8/12LF
l-815

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
1050BF
10150BE
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1222BFAR
1224RE
1224BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1234RE
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE 
12300BF
12400BE
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012REAR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
1270REAR
1270BFAR
129BF
12C130BFAR
LB1215
LB1210
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
123BF
12S250BF
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15L400
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815CBF
815CBFAR
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
2290BFAR=>15", 75W, 22-3KHz, 8 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 22 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 22
2290BF
cox233A
15100BF
15100ABF
15130BF
15C831BE
1570BF
15150XE
COX1590=>15", 75W, 28-20KHz, 8 ohmios, 70x46x33 espesor 1.9, 1 ventana 8x11 x largo 14 ó 1 tubo diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 14

-de 18 pulgadas:
18B150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

[B]Bocinas:[/B]

le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts
le8
le5
ler8
le35
le50
le17
le77
le23 tipo marino
LE-30, Exponencial Reentrante Compacta 


[B]Baffles:[/B]
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea 457/8
Columna sonora 6 en linea
LEEA ALTEC 8160
6020RX
LEEA ALTEC A7
LEEA ALTEC A2
LEEA ALTEC A4
LEEA ALTEC 816
LEEA ALTEC 817
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
Conjunto 3158
2010
2011
2012
6038
BI-LEEA 820 BH
KIT C15
KIT c12
KIT C10
KIT C8
mini640
mini325
6212RX
Panelcito 635/8
Terra Sonic
le204t
monitor 1202
118
difusor 410p
difusor 210p
difusor 408p
MODULO "A" (CAJA DE AGUDOS COMPLEMENTARIA)

[B]Micrófonos:[/B]
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE187A de consola(pie articulado)
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE89A/A
LE81A
LE83A
LE83A/B
LE82A
MC150
LE80A
LEC922 stereo
LEC901
LE85
LE85A/B
PA3
LE91B
LE90B
LE90
lec700
LE86A
MO/AR200
LE-286 A/B Dinàmico Unidireccional Cardioide, para anuncios y llamadas. Imp. 500-50K


[B]Conectores XLR:[/B]
CLR3 32 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR3 31 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR3 11c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR3 12C MACHO CABLE

[B]Conectores universales:[/B]
510
611

[B]Pies de micrófonos:[/B]
LE A0
LE AO/1
LE A1
LE A2
LE A3
LE A10
LE A21

[B]Trafos de impedancia:[/B]
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630
s620
s1020

[B]Trafos para micrófonos:[/B] 
TLG200/20K
TMG200/20K


[B]Cápsulas:[/B]
77e
50s
50sII
AG70

[B]Filtros divisores:[/B]
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
fd c10/p
fd c10
fd0001
fd0201
13130
d3839
fdc18/P
fdc18
fd3857
hfd40
500/5000/8
500/5000/8p
cox222c

[B]Auriculares:[/B]
Auristereo AE 3585

[B]Amplificadores y otros equipos:[/B]
-LEEA AG:
LEEA-AG MA4150
LEEA-AG PA3000
LEEA-AG PA2080
LEEA-AG ME6006 (consola)
LEEA-AG PA2120
LEEA-AG CS2100( mezclador)

-LEEA TOA:
BA400 -(cassettera cuádruple)
RPA180 -amplificador 180w
MX104 - mezclador potenciado
Echo Mixer
e2300 - ecualizador por tercios de octava

-LEEA dbx:
Boom Box 100

-LEEA Numark.
bocina cb130

[B]Tableros:[/B]
Control Final(tablero con luces indicadoras y llave. Color verde)

Cubiertas para parlantes de medios:
cpl-214

[B]Trípodes:[/B]
LE B1
LE B2

[B]Bocinas/difusores:[/B]
LE821
LE811
LE2370
LE2380
MANTARAY
LE36
LEFO 200
LEFO 500
LE225


Actualizado: 23:00 28/07/2013. total: 319 productos comercializados por LEEA S.A.I.C.


De paso dejo unas fotos de un ecualizador por tercios de octava TOA .


----------



## EdgardoCas

Tengo solamente el "esqueleto" de un LEEA 12" que fue un rango extendido. Es de fundición de aluminio si no me equivoco, y me gustaría llevarlo a reparar; qué sugerencias me dan? No me gustan los conos de PP, pero desconozco sus virtudes; ala neumática de "goma", otros? Muchas gracias.


----------



## janston

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Tengo solamente el "esqueleto" de un LEEA 12" que fue un rango extendido. Es de fundición de aluminio si no me equivoco, y me gustaría llevarlo a reparar; qué sugerencias me dan? No me gustan los conos de PP, pero desconozco sus virtudes; ala neumática de "goma", otros? Muchas gracias.



Primero: averiguá qué modelo es, y sus características.
Segundo: llevalo a enconadores y preguntales qué te ofrecen para repararlo. En internet podés buscar, hay miles de enconadores por todo el país.
Tercero: llevalo al que ofrezca algo lo más parecido posible a lo original, ya que repuestos 100% legítimos ya no hay luego de 15 años de que Leea cerró.

Es mi opinión.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Alguien tiene algún folleto o dato del COX 222? Gracias!


----------



## janston

MCCROSKEY dijo:


> Alguien tiene algún folleto o dato del COX 222? Gracias!



Folleto del cox 222c y 151c. En el archivo comprimido está la imagen original en mayor resolución

saludos


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Siempre al frente, Janston, gracias!



El del 222-B? La diferencia es que tiene imán de alnico... Supongo que el driver tampoco debe tener menos calidad


----------



## janston

MCCROSKEY dijo:


> Siempre al frente, Janston, gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> El del 222-B? La diferencia es que tiene imán de alnico... Supongo que el driver tampoco debe tener menos calidad



Me mataste, el 222b no lo escuché ni sé sus características. Te estaba por decir que sólo había diferencia de campanas entre el 222b y 222c, pero recordé que el 222b también se hizo con esa campana de 4 brazos color crema. Imán de alnico tenían los dos modelos. Supongo que se diferenciaban en las bobinas, siendo las del 222c de más potencia, porque estéticamente eran iguales hasta en los conos(sólo que los 222b tenían un cono de un verde oscuro con ala roja y los 222c cono gris con ala negra. Detalles son detalles ), por lo menos los que yo vi.

A menos que sean iguales y los 222b que vi con campana de 4 brazos tengan esa calcomanía porque habían sobrado. Eran de hacer cosas así eh. En fin, yo tiro opiniones, jajaja.


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Acá van un par de fotos de los que tengo: 12" coaxial (con tapa celeste, el imán dice 9 de mayo 1960), 222-B (tiene el mismo imán que el de 12" coaxial), 123HF, 815c (tengo 2 de esos para futuras cajas de 3 vias). Tanto el 222-B como el 12" coaxial tienen una bobina de más o menos 10mm de pista y de 20W nomás.


----------



## janston

Buenas, acá va mi proyecto de este fin de semana. El aburrimiento fue tal quer tenía que hacer algo jaja. Mi versión del Panelcito 635/8, pero con parlantes de 8". Quizás lo pinte y lo termine como corresponde para colgarlo en mi pared, ya veré si me dan ganas.

Ahora que veo, debí ponerle 824/4 porque está en 4Ω, pero bue, detalles...

Tiene un 812 BF, un 812 RE y un tweeter HFP2001. Bien simple.

Finalmente, un video del aparatejo funcionando:







saludos


----------



## janston

Más fotos para la biblioteca:
- Baffles Mini 640, 6038R y 6025R.
- Parlante 15C831BE o 2290BFAR? No sé.
- Coaxiales Leea, basados en modelos Jensen(busquen fotos, son casi iguales). Según lo que dice en los divisores son un COX222 y un COX251, espero sea cierto. La verdad no lo conocía a ese con bocina rectangular


----------



## janston

Leea 1230BFAR, obviamente reparados, pero todo material suma a la biblioteca  éstos serían la "versión de calle" del 12C130BFAR que venía en los monitores 5012 y los Audinac 747

acá con conos originales, para el que no los conozca:






Como curiosidad, por si alguien no sabía: "Las bocinas Leea fueron usadas para el acto de Perón el 17 de octubre de 1945, puestas en el techo de Casa de Gobierno. La voz de Perón llegó hasta 5 cuadras de distancia"

Eso le contó a mi viejo el Ing. Ladislao Hnilo, en una de las tantas veces que fue a la fábrica a comprar o hacer reparar parlantes.

Leea es historia pura


----------



## janston

Las bocinas Leea, trabajando a pleno en la carrera del TC2000 en Santa Fe. Tendrán más de 30 o 40 años, pero nadie les gana. Desde la primer carrera en 2006 que ellas se encargan del sonido en pista y alrededores. Son un fierro. Lo único feo es tener que colocarlas y tirar cientos y cientos de metros de cables, pero bueno, es el trabajo que hay que hacer...


----------



## janston

Buenas gente.  Acabo de comprar unos parlantes 822BF/AR nuevos en caja, unas bellezas. Alguien los ha probado en cajas con las medidas que indica Leea en el folleto? (rinden bien?). Mi idea es sumarlos a las dos cajas que ya tengo (cada una con un 812RE y un tweeter HFP2005) para así eliminar las cajas con 12-100BF de la parte de bajos. Por eso me interesa saber si alguien sabe si con esas cajas recomendadas por Leea los parlantes rinden y si pueden llegar a complementarse bien con los 812RE. Quizás no y estaría haciendo trabajo sin sentido, por eso pregunto antes. 
No me interesa tener bajos como para destruir mi casa, sólo quiero lograr la mejor combinación y que suene con calidad. Ni mucho ni poco, lo justo.
Con los 12-100 me alcanza y sobra, pero es mucho parlante desperdiciado, por eso me tiro a los 822.
Si me dicen que puede andar, bien, sino, bueno, me armaré unos monitores para la pc o algo con ellos jaja.

Saludos.


----------



## walterviedma

Gente hace unos días conseguí un Leea que dice solamente 1222, es muy robusto y la carcaza es verde (mañana subo foto) lo que me llama la atención es que solo sea de 20w por lo que vi acá!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , porque para esa década era lo que se usaba para sonido doméstico


----------



## janston

walterviedma dijo:


> Gente hace unos días conseguí un Leea que dice solamente 1222, es muy robusto y la carcaza es verde (mañana subo foto) lo que me llama la atención es que solo sea de 20w por lo que vi acá!!



Era lo que se usaba como te dijeron y además es hasta bastante. Con 1w solamente conseguís sonido en un cuarto de 4x5m, por ejemplo. Así que con 20 ya estás recontra cubierto. Incluso los equipos de audio actuales te dicen no sé cuántos miles de watts pmpo y no sé qué, y tienen parlantitos de 10, 20 o 30w adentro. 
Los Leea no estaban diseñados para ser de alta potencia, sino de alta calidad y fidelidad. Con ese parlante y un buen equipo valvular te morís de risa

Y sobre la robustez que decís, era como todos los Leea. Todos venían con campana de fundición(excepto los chiquitos de 5", 6" y algunos de 8"). Tenían que ser fuertes, con los imanes tan grandes que les ponían las campanas tenían que aguantarse "la calor"  Quizás en el 1222 no es tan grande, pero esa campana se usaba en el 12-100 también y ya viste el cacho de imán que tenía.


----------



## walterviedma

janston dijo:


> Era lo que se usaba como te dijeron y además es hasta bastante. Con 1w solamente conseguís sonido en un cuarto de 4x5m, por ejemplo. Así que con 20 ya estás recontra cubierto. Incluso los equipos de audio actuales te dicen no sé cuántos miles de watts pmpo y no sé qué, y tienen parlantitos de 10, 20 o 30w adentro.
> Los Leea no estaban diseñados para ser de alta potencia, sino de alta calidad y fidelidad. Con ese parlante y un buen equipo valvular te morís de risa
> 
> Y sobre la robustez que decís, era como todos los Leea. Todos venían con campana de fundición(excepto los chiquitos de 5", 6" y algunos de 8"). Tenían que ser fuertes, con los imanes tan grandes que les ponían las campanas tenían que aguantarse "la calor"  Quizás en el 1222 no es tan grande, pero esa campana se usaba en el 12-100 también y ya viste el cacho de imán que tenía.


Gracias por la respuesta... la verdad que me sorprendió... Lo que pasa es que yo soy bajista y tengo un cabezal de 500rms... y unas cajas 4x10 y otra 1x15... las cuales llevo al ensayo... cuando surge este parlante (en un taller de electricidad del automovil, jejeje) pensé inmediatamente en armarme una cajita chica para usar en los ensayo y quede ahi (esto lo pensé al ver que era fundición y supuse mayor cantidad de watts) a esto se le suma que me regalan un yahro de 350 y al toque pensé en cajita de 2x12... pero de todas maneras me gustaron mucho los comentarios sobre el leea asi que seguramente probaré alguna otra alternativa (lo pagué 100pe, jeje).. dps subo fotos!!


----------



## janston

walterviedma dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta... la verdad que me sorprendió... Lo que pasa es que yo soy bajista y tengo un cabezal de 500rms... y unas cajas 4x10 y otra 1x15... las cuales llevo al ensayo... cuando surge este parlante (en un taller de electricidad del automovil, jejeje) pensé inmediatamente en armarme una cajita chica para usar en los ensayo y quede ahi (esto lo pensé al ver que era fundición y supuse mayor cantidad de watts) a esto se le suma que me regalan un yahro de 350 y al toque pensé en cajita de 2x12... pero de todas maneras me gustaron mucho los comentarios sobre el leea asi que seguramente probaré alguna otra alternativa (lo pagué 100pe, jeje).. dps subo fotos!!




sé que se usaban los 1222BF o BFAR en cajas  Decoud para bajo. La más grande que vi era con 4 de esos, también una petisa con 2. De poder usarse para un ampli de instrumento se puede, pero tenés que tener en cuenta la potencia. Todos ahora(bueno, casi todos) se guían por la potencia en los parlantes, cosa que no tiene sentido para mi pero bueno... Antes con esas "porquerías viejas" como les dirían hoy lograban hacer shows tremendos que perduran hasta hoy. Antes te ponían unas cuantas Altec A7 o baffles-columna colgados en un poste y con eso le hacían sonido a miles de personas, en cambio ahora si no tenés 50 arrays no sos nada. Pero bueno, eran otras épocas...
Volviendo a los parlantes, depende cuál tengas. Si es un 1222BF(para baja frecuencia) te sirve para hacerte alguna cajita portátil de 20w si querés, para llevarla fácil a cualquier lado y ensayar. Si es un 1222XE(axial, rango extendido, el que tiene domo de aluminio) no te serviría, pues está hecho para otro fin ese parlante: audio hogareño o para guitarra.


----------



## walterviedma

janston dijo:


> sé que se usaban los 1222BF o BFAR en cajas  Decoud para bajo. La más grande que vi era con 4 de esos, también una petisa con 2. De poder usarse para un ampli de instrumento se puede, pero tenés que tener en cuenta la potencia. Todos ahora(bueno, casi todos) se guían por la potencia en los parlantes, cosa que no tiene sentido para mi pero bueno... Antes con esas "porquerías viejas" como les dirían hoy lograban hacer shows tremendos que perduran hasta hoy. Antes te ponían unas cuantas Altec A7 o baffles-columna colgados en un poste y con eso le hacían sonido a miles de personas, en cambio ahora si no tenés 50 arrays no sos nada. Pero bueno, eran otras épocas...
> Volviendo a los parlantes, depende cuál tengas. Si es un 1222BF(para baja frecuencia) te sirve para hacerte alguna cajita portátil de 20w si querés, para llevarla fácil a cualquier lado y ensayar. Si es un 1222XE(axial, rango extendido, el que tiene domo de aluminio) no te serviría, pues está hecho para otro fin ese parlante: audio hogareño o para guitarra.


Claro por eso decía de las fotos, porq no dice nada solo 1222 lo que es seguro que no tiene el domo de aluminio!!! y me guiaba por la potencia del parlante solo porque mi cabezal tira 500 reales!! gracias!!!


----------



## janston

walterviedma dijo:


> Claro por eso decía de las fotos, porq no dice nada solo 1222 lo que es seguro que no tiene el domo de aluminio!!! y me guiaba por la potencia del parlante solo porque mi cabezal tira 500 reales!! gracias!!!



ah bueno. Entonces esperamos esas fotos a ver qué es en realidad


----------



## walterviedma

Perdón, no lo habia visto bien y si... efectivamente dice 1222BF!!


----------



## janston

walterviedma dijo:


> Perdón, no lo habia visto bien y si... efectivamente dice 1222BF!!



uhh, qué lindo!  encima de cono rojo, ese sí es raro de ver, cuidalo mucho!


----------



## janston

Sí! Yeah! Llegaron mis 'nuevos' Leea 822 BF/AR  Me esperaron 30 años guardados en sus cajas y hoy los pude tocar. Qué momento!! Y tienen olor a 80's jaja Ahora sólo me faltan los tweeters HFD40 para hacer el juego, pero por el momento no podría ser más feliz


----------



## AlejoX63

Pepeluí dijo:


> Aquí les subo algo que encontré en internet.......un crossover de primera!los otros son viejitos, pero de batalla,no como los chinoskis que a los 100W RMS estallan...............


Hola tendras el circuito original y el listado de componentes? Un gran abrazo





osantare dijo:


> Jorge creo que te refieris al HFD-40/B . Te adjunto el catalogo con la foto para que verifiques si es el tweeter al que te referis .
> Salu2



Hola Osantare. Tengo este mismo tweeter en unos bafles Fischer ST450, y quiero instalarle el divisor de frecuencia original.Tendras el circuito del divisor de frecuencia? Desde ya muchisimas gracias y un gran abrazo


----------



## atico5007

Hola, alguien tiene idea de que modelo de Leea es este? Si es que es un Leea.
Lo vi  en ML y le tengo ganas pero antes me gustaría tener algo más de data





Desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## janston

atico5007 dijo:


> Hola, alguien tiene idea de que modelo de Leea es este? Si es que es un Leea.
> Lo vi  en ML y le tengo ganas pero antes me gustaría tener algo más de data
> http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad136/atico_2009/f9efcca57e812e8559dd5f58fb05ed25.jpg
> Desde ya muchas gracias !



ni idea que modelo es, pero de entrada te digo que esta reparado y ya no debe sonar lo mismo que hace 40 o mas años. Pero por la campana seguro fue un Leea en su epoca. No se que estas buscando, pero te recomiendo mirar paa otro lado, buscar algo original asi te aseguras que va a sonar bien, no como esas reparaciones raras


----------



## atico5007

Gracias Janston! Me tentaba la idea de que dice reparado, conservando la bobina original. Sólo me gusta la mole de fundición que es y q el imán es de los de alnico. Por ahí alguien arrima algo más de data en cuanto a sensibilidad ( originalmente ) por ahí solo cambió un poco lo parámetros T/S .
Y saber el límite de power admitido para no hacer macanas.
Gracias igual. 
Che otra cosa : como haces para encontrar la semejante colección que tenes de Leea!? Qué radar! 
Pensas "compartir "alguno? Digo trueque o similar?juaj!
Saludos!


----------



## janston

atico5007 dijo:


> Gracias Janston! Me tentaba la idea de que dice reparado, conservando la bobina original. Sólo me gusta la mole de fundición que es y q el imán es de los de alnico. Por ahí alguien arrima algo más de data en cuanto a sensibilidad ( originalmente ) por ahí solo cambió un poco lo parámetros T/S .
> Y saber el límite de power admitido para no hacer macanas.
> Gracias igual.
> Che otra cosa : como haces para encontrar la semejante colección que tenes de Leea!? Qué radar!
> Pensas "compartir "alguno? Digo trueque o similar?juaj!
> Saludos!



De ese modelo no tengo idea, está bastante modificado... y seguro le falta la tapa del imán donde debería ir la chapa o calco que le pegaron al imán. También puede que esté pintado el imán, así nunca vas a saber modelo ni año, una macana.. pero bueno, con tal de venderlos les hacen lo que sea.

Cómo los consigo? en todas partes. Varios en Mercado Libre, otros por trueques o en la empresa donde trabaja mi viejo(hacen sonido e iluminación y antes usaban todos sistemas Leea, hasta que llegaron los EV, RCF y JBL, y los Leea quedaron en un rincón olvidados. Y antes que los tiren o vendan para fundirlos por el aluminio, los junté y me los llevé a mi casa jaja)

Y, finalmente, no, jajaja. Hay cosas que no se venden  Mi idea es sólo comprar para coleccionar, no venderlos. Pero quizás algún día largue algún repetido...


----------



## MCCROSKEY

atico5007 dijo:


> Hola, alguien tiene idea de que modelo de Leea es este? Si es que es un Leea.
> Lo vi  en ML y le tengo ganas pero antes me gustaría tener algo más de data
> http://i929.photobucket.com/albums/ad136/atico_2009/f9efcca57e812e8559dd5f58fb05ed25.jpg
> Desde ya muchas gracias !



Tengo uno parecido, la misma campana pero otro imán de alnico más chico, y es del 61. La bobina original es de muy poca pista, en la del mio apenas 7 u 8 mm, puede que funcione como un rango extendido, no es muy woofer, y no más de 30W, y si usaron la suspensión original quedo igual o más sensible que antes. Aunque está modificado el cono es de lo mejor que se puede conseguir, es un cono gringo muy livianito y muy blandito.


----------



## atico5007

Gracias MCCROSKEY, si los compro van derecho a medición de parámetros T/S a ver que dan
Saludos!


----------



## MCCROSKEY

Con una caja de buen volumen interior y bass reflex debería sonar bien en graves. A pesar de la poca pista de las bobinas tienen frecuencia de resonancia bastante baja... Uno de esos y un tweeter de domo y estaría más que suficiente, para audio hogareño estaría bien!


----------



## janston

Lista de productos comercializados por Leea, actualizada en octubre de 2013. Total: 322 productos(producidos e importados). Según lo que leí y me contaron llegaron a pasar por Leea cerca de 500 o 600 productos diferentes. Así que estamos a mitad del camino más o menos. Si saben del alguno que no esté en la lista, el dato es bienvenido para la biblioteca de archivos.



		Código:
	

[B]Tweeters:[/B]
hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40/kit-c8
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2001/pl
hfp2002/pl
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf20/B
hf22

[B]Drivers:[/B]
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm1520c
pm1540
pm151c
le901
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
le2430
le505
pm120
pms12
pm8015
mrd60m

[B]Parlantes:[/B]
-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690REAR
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea* - venían dos modelos, un 6x4 y otro más grande con agujeros circulares por toda la campana. 

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM/kit-c8
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE=>6", 20W, 40-16KHz, 8 ohmios
635RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
822REAR
822RE
822BFAR
8/12HF
8/12LF
l-815

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
1050BF
10150BE
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1222BFAR
1224RE
1224BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1234RE
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE 
12300BF
12400BE
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012REAR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
1270REAR
1270BFAR
129BF
12C130BFAR/1230BFAR=>12", 40W, 32-4KHz, 8 ohmios, 73x44x32 espesor 1.9, gabinete suspensión acústica
LB1215
LB1210
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
123BF
12S250BF
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
COX251
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15L400
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815CBF => 15", 60W, 26-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 14 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 14
815CBFAR=>15", 60W, 24-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 80x60x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 20 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 20
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
2290BFAR=>15", 75W y 150w, 22-3KHz, 8 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 22 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 22
2290BF
cox233A
15100BF
15100ABF
15130BF
15C831BE
1570BF
15150XE
COX1590=>15", 75W, 28-20KHz, 8 ohmios, 70x46x33 espesor 1.9, 1 ventana 8x11 x largo 14 ó 1 tubo diámetro interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 14

-de 18 pulgadas:
18B150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

[B]Bocinas(altavoces para anuncios/publicidad/refuerzo):[/B]
le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts
le8
le5
ler8
le35
le50
le17
le77
le23 tipo marino
le15 supercompacta
LE-30, Exponencial Reentrante Compacta 

[B]Baffles:[/B]
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea 457/8
Columna sonora 6 en linea
LEEA ALTEC 8160
6020RX
LEEA ALTEC A7
LEEA ALTEC A2
LEEA ALTEC A4
LEEA ALTEC 816
LEEA ALTEC 817
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
Conjunto 3158
2010
2011
2012
6038
BI-LEEA 820 BH
KIT C15
KIT c12
KIT C10
KIT C8
mini640
mini325
6212RX
Panelcito 635/8
Terra Sonic
le204t
monitor 1202
118
difusor 410p
difusor 210p
difusor 408p
MODULO "A" (CAJA DE AGUDOS)

[B]Micrófonos:[/B]
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE187A de consola(pie articulado)
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE89A/A
LE81A
LE83A
LE83A/B
LE82A
MC150
LE80A
LEC922 stereo
LEC901
LE85
LE85A/B
PA3
LE91B
LE90B
LE90
lec700
LE86A
MO/AR200
LE-286 A/B Dinàmico Unidireccional Cardioide, para anuncios y llamadas. Imp. 500-50K

[B]Conectores XLR:[/B]
CLR3 32 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR3 31 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR3 11c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR3 12C MACHO CABLE

[B]Conectores universales:[/B]
510
611

[B]Pies de micrófonos:[/B]
LE A0
LE AO/1
LE A1
LE A2
LE A3
LE A10
LE A21

[B]Trafos de impedancia:[/B]
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630
s620
s1020

[B]Trafos para micrófonos: [/B]
TLG200/20K
TMG200/20K

[B]Cápsulas:[/B]
77e
50s
50sII
AG70

[B]Filtros divisores:[/B]
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
fd c10/p
fd c10
fd0001
fd0201
13130
d3839
fdc18/P
fdc18
fd3857
hfd40
500/5000/8
500/5000/8p
cox222c

[B]Auriculares:[/B]
Auristereo AE 3585

[B]Importados:[/B]
-LEEA AG:
LEEA-AG MA4150
LEEA-AG PA3000
LEEA-AG PA2080
LEEA-AG ME6006 (consola)
LEEA-AG PA2120
LEEA-AG CS2100( mezclador)
LEEA AG MA3080

-LEEA TOA:
BA400 -(cassettera cuádruple)
RPA180 -amplificador 180w
MX104 - mezclador potenciado
Echo Mixer
e2300 - ecualizador por tercios de octava
BOCINAS TC35B-B

-LEEA dbx:
Boom Box 100

-LEEA Numark.
bocina cb130

-LEEA Pioneer:
tweeter 10703F1

[B]Tableros:[/B]
Control Final(tablero con luces indicadoras y llave. Color verde)

[B]Cubiertas para parlantes de medios:[/B]
cpl-214

[B]Trípodes:[/B]
LE B1
LE B2

[B]Bocinas/difusores:[/B]
LE821
LE811
LE2370
LE2380
MANTARAY
LE36
LEFO 200
LEFO 500
LE225


----------



## janston

Un videito. Disfrutando mis cajitas Leea. [con parlantes 812RE(año 1972), tweeters HFP2005(80's~) y para refuerzo de bajos un par de 12100BF(año 1986). Sistema stereo alimentado por 3 potencias: una hecha a pedido, clon de un amplificador RCF de 80+80w, y 2 marca LEME modelo A40(una no se ve, está instalada en el suelo)]


----------



## janston

Agarrensé eh! Miren lo que apareció en M. Libre. Un 15C830BE de los 60's *original*, una rareza!  Les dejo las fotos para que babeen un rato


----------



## paloionico

eran copias o sera carcazas de altec esos leea 15 p?
era lo mejor leea ,algunos tengo .


----------



## janston

paloionico dijo:


> eran copias o sera carcazas de altec esos leea 15 p?
> era lo mejor leea ,algunos tengo .



Hacían parlantes y demás bajo licencia de Altec, y también de Jensen. No es que salían a robar diseños como lo hacen casi todos hoy en día.


----------



## paloionico

dije copias sin ofender y es bueno aclarar para los que no lo saben.
ya sabia que tenia licencia altec y demas ,recuerdo que leea intenteron hacer los parlantes del bosse 802 para competir en el mercado ,esto fue hace mucho tiempo , recuerdo esos tiempos


----------



## janston

Unos videos más de mis cajas. 

Aquí la música es de una publicidad del famoso Peugeot 505.






Y aquí la música es de Passport, "Schirokko" es el tema


----------



## janston

Una foto de mis últimos 4 parlantes(por ahora  ): dos LEEA 822BF/AR de 1983 y dos Jensen coax II 6x9 de 1982, de 90w, traidos de EE.UU.. No son LEEA estos últimos, pero sí son parientes pues LEEA trabajó con Jensen un tiempo. No se puede creer lo que SUENAN esos parlantes... al principio pensé "bah, son parlantes para auto comunes". No . Tienen un sonido y unos bajos espectaculares. 
Ahora sólo me faltaría conseguir un par de parlantes coaxiales Altec de 15" y puedo morir en paz


----------



## janston

Aquí mis Leea 822 BFAR, sacudiendo un poco esos conos! Pronto se vienen unos lindos bafflecitos para ellos 







Hay quienes no creen que esos parlantes tengan esos bajos. Los que quieran están invitados a mi humilde santuario Leea a escucharlos y comprobarlo. jaja. Suenan hermoso, y con unos tweeters hfd40 debe ser un sueño!


----------



## janston

Felices 70 Leea!


----------



## Fitap

Felicitacones Janston, suenan muy bien tus leea, me gustaria saber que configuracion poseen los bafles. Me dieron ganas de armarme unas cajas con componentes leea, pero la verdad que lo que pude ver que esta dando  vueltas estan reparados, y como no se sabe quien los reparo, por ahi desconfio, y la otra que piden bastante por algunos, bah, me parece.

Un abrazo.


----------



## javibec

Tardé pero encontré el post devuelta. 

Estaba mirando en ML y vi este 18 con una campana que no conocía. 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-484994174-parlante-leea-de-18-150-bf-calidad-y-rendimiento-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:SELLER_ITEMS,V:9]

Tambien me pareció raro 18" 150w.


----------



## janston

javibec dijo:


> Tardé pero encontré el post devuelta.
> 
> Estaba mirando en ML y vi este 18 con una campana que no conocía.
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-484994174-parlante-leea-de-18-150-bf-calidad-y-rendimiento-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:SELLER_ITEMS,V:9]
> 
> Tambien me pareció raro 18" 150w.



Ya consultaron eso en un grupo en facebook. El parlante y su camapan son Leea. Los de 18 vinieron de 150w al principio. También hace un tiempo me surgió una duda respecto a unos de 15" de la serie profesional, que tenían una campana como la de los coaxiales 222c, la cremita de brazos grandes, pero era original también. Era un 15100BF.
Se ve que eran los primeros experimentos o bien tenían que terminar de usar las campanas que habían quedado en stock  jaja





Fitap dijo:


> Felicitacones Janston, suenan muy bien tus leea, me gustaria saber que configuracion poseen los bafles. Me dieron ganas de armarme unas cajas con componentes leea, pero la verdad que lo que pude ver que esta dando  vueltas estan reparados, y como no se sabe quien los reparo, por ahi desconfio, y la otra que piden bastante por algunos, bah, me parece.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Gracias capo, pero igual tenés que tenerlos en frente para sentirlos mejor.  No parece cuando los ves, pero los 812RE son unas fieras.

Los baffles de los videos están simplificados al máximo. Es sistema stereo, en cada caja hay un 812RE, no tienen tubo de sintonía ni nada. Sobre las cajas hay un tweeter HFP2005 con el divisor que recomendaba Leea. Finalmente para los bajos tengo dos cajas bass reflex con 12100BF. Una la tengo de adorno porque con uno solo alcanza y sobra, mezclo los canales en el amplificador y listo. Ese es todo el sistema. 
El sábado pasado lo modifiqué, cambié los tweeters por un HFP2001 y un HFP2002 para cada canal. Los 2005 se quedaban muy cortos, necesitaba un refuerzo en la zona de los 5-6kHz.



Después tengo más juegos de baffles y amplificadores, pero son siguiendo el mismo estilo: sonido stereo 3 vias, y para hacerlos funcionar uso amplificadores comunes(quiero decir sin ecualización ni ningún ajuste más que divisor activo para los bajos, pero eso está siempre fijo) y protejo los tweeters con sus divisores. Lo más simple posible y que a la vez suene excelente.

Fijate bien. Si bien hay poco dando vueltas, cada tanto aparece gente que vende cajas y parlantes originales en estado impecable. Es así, las cosas existen, no se perdieron, sólo que todos protegen sus tesoros hasta cierto día. En mi caso, pasás por mi casa y ni te imaginás que hay más de 45 parlantes Leea y equipos de audio adentro jajaja. 

Estate atento a Mercado Libre, no es por hacerle publicidad, pero la gran mayoría vende ahí y muchos son negocios de audio. Revisalo una o dos veces a la semana porque las oportunidades se van rápido. Yo me compré dos 822BF/AR nuevos en caja a los dos días de publicados. Hay que estar atento.

Los reparados no los recomiendo, los he escuchado y comparado a los que tengo y no es nada que ver. No porque sean malos los enconadores, las cosas que se usan hoy en día son diferentes y el sonido también cambia. Los Leea originales son de sonido dulce y agradable, es difícil de explicar pero así se siente. Y eso hace una gran diferencia. 

Cosas originales hay *montones*, tenés que encontrar el momento justo. También se venden mucho las cajas originales Leea, eso quizás te convenga más si estás empezando. Es mucho menos lío y algunas suenan muy bien eh. Ojo, así se pagan, pero siempre se puede regatear jaja.

En fin, todo está en buscar y esperar el momento justo. Espero tengas suerte en tu búsqueda!

Saludos


----------



## Fitap

Gracias Janston por la info, es dificil para uno que no sabe, cuando esta original un Leea y cuando no lo esta. Por ahi estuve viendo que algunos Leea con etiqueta atras del iman, estan agujereadas en el centro del mismo, es que fueron reparados o algo asi, no?
En tus configuraciones tenes un rango extendido y ademas le agregaste tweeter y woofer ? debe sonar en forma presencial increibles. Estuve leyendo la info de los 812RE y cubren una buena gama de frecuencias, casi te diria que es para armar una caja con ese driver solamente, bha, tiro de teoria, por ahi en la practica lo reforzas como lo hiciste vos.

Bueno, un lujo che tener +45 parlantes, pero si seguis comprando no me vas a dejar nada a mi, jajaja.

Un abrazo.


----------



## janston

Otro video, ahora con cambios en la parte de agudos. Necesito una cámara que grabe mejor el sonido... pero es lo que hay... jaja






Fitap: los agujeros en los imanes son para ventilación de la bobina, no porque fueron reparados. Todos los Leea de serie profesional vienen con ese agujero y la rejilla dorada. 
Los 812 van muy bien solitos, acá en Santa Fe hay un shopping que tiene todo el sistema de sonido hecho con esos parlantes. Son bafflesitos de la mitad del ancho de los míos y de unos 20cm de profundidad. Cada uno tiene un parlante nada más, y el logo de Leea. Nunca supe si vino la gente de Leea a hacer una instalación especial o si vendían esos bafflesitos al público en general. Debe haber fácil 100 o 120 de esas cajitas distribuidas por todo el lugar. Y todavía funcionan perfectamente a pesar de tener más de 30 años, y se escuchan clarito a pesar del ruido de la gente en el lugar.
Pero van solos hasta cierto punto, no pasan de 9 o 10 khz, mucho menos les podés sacar bajos. Por eso necesitan un refuerzo. Sólo hablo de frecuencia, de potencia no porque con 12w alcanza y recontra sobra para una casa. No hay que hacerle tanto caso a eso. Se usaban hasta en sonido profesional al aire libre así que... Lo de la potencia está muy de moda ahora. Se deja de lado la calidad por tener más y más watts, sin sentido. Simplemente con poner una radio al máximo volumen ya te hace mal , y tienen parlantes de no más de 1w o 2w. Así que no le veo el sentido a tantos watts. Ojo son puntos de vista nomás.


----------



## janston

Deep Purple y monitores Leea, un lujo


----------



## alex v

hola a todos, no tengo fotos ni videos pero tengo mi orgullo en casa. mis leea de 12" woofer del año 78, con unas cajas de 3 vias que armé yo, con medios de cono y tweeter piezo. movidos por un hermoso audinac fm 900. del año 74. es la joya de la familia, escucharlo es un lujo para mi. muchas gracias por compartir esto.


----------



## janston

Se vienen las fiestas, se vienen los leds para los Leea!


----------



## janston

Sonando de nuevo!


----------



## juliangp

Janston, si no es de mucha molestia podrias subir un tema actual de reggaeton como "actua" de j alvarez, para ver como suenan en graves esos parlantes. Ya se que ese género te debe dar asco, pero es que siempre que veo videos de parlantes vintage, los prueban con musica vintage, y sueño escuchar musica actual en uno de esos , aunque sea en un video. saludos


----------



## Bugicba

Haceles una prueba de frecuencia, y hacenos sentir los graves con algo actual che!
Te felicito por tu sistema de sonido, uno piensa que lo que tiene suena bien, hasta que escucha algo mejor...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juliangp dijo:


> Janston, si no es de mucha molestia podrias subir un tema actual de reggaeton como "actua" de j alvarez, para ver como suenan en graves esos parlantes. Ya se que ese género te debe dar asco, pero es que siempre que veo videos de parlantes vintage, los prueban con musica vintage, y sueño escuchar musica actual en uno de esos , aunque sea en un video. saludos


Con saber los valores de Qtc y fb se puede tener una idea real de "como sonarán los graves" con el parlate puesto en su caja. Pretender "escucharlos" es ridículo por que pueden estar ecualizados o reforzados y lo que se escucha puede ser completamente falso o distorsionado...
Por otra parte, tampoco es posible "desconectar los oídos del cerebro"... con lo que la cosa en verdad empeora bastante


----------



## renzolino

... los 812 re suenan barbaro con musica moderna... yo tengo dos bafles marca suono con este parlante mas un tweeter de cono, tambien leea, todo original. es impresionante el impacto q tiene el sonido y la definicion ...


----------



## juliangp

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Con saber los valores de Qtc y fb se puede tener una idea real de "como sonarán los graves" con el parlate puesto en su caja. Pretender "escucharlos" es ridículo por que pueden estar ecualizados o reforzados y lo que se escucha puede ser completamente falso o distorsionado...
> Por otra parte, tampoco es posible "desconectar los oídos del cerebro"... con lo que la cosa en verdad empeora bastante



si tendria idea de como interpretar los valores esos seria diferente... tapoco lo que pido es algo de otro mundo


----------



## janston

el doctor tiene razon. Es imposible tener idea de como suena un sistema frente a tu cara a partir de un video. Yo l puedo decir porque tengo los parlantes y los conozco muy bien. Si bien el video da una idea general, y hasta podra servir para comparar, si se usaron siempre las mismas camaras, se pierden muchas cosas, o se agregan otras. Y eso ya depende de la camara. Por ejemplo en mis videos muchos medios se pierden, o ciertas frecencias bajas retumban, otras las atenua la propia camara(ni hablar si es a alto volumen), los agudos me los borra casi...es jodido, pero bueno. Volviendo al principio, puede servir para dar una idea o comparar en ciertos casos, PERO no es lo qe realmente se escucharia. No hace falta parametros ni mediciones ni nada de eso, pues te pueden dar una idea del comportamiento del parlante, pero no del parlante junto al resto del sistema, en cierto lgar, con cierta ubicacion, etc. La unica que queda es pararse en frente y escuchar y ahi decir me gusta o me asquea. Los parametros son importantsimos a la hora del diseño, pero cuqndo todo esta montado es otro tema. Lo objetivo es para diseño, despues es puramente subjetivo. Todos tenemos gustos y oidos diferentes, y eso no se puede cuantificar ni normalizar.
De todas formas, si quieren grabo un reggaeton. No me gusta, pero todo sea por mis fans....jajajaja. Ah, y pasen un link del tema en youtube, ya que no tengo ni idea de ese genero

saludos


----------



## juliangp

Hola Janston! jaja era de esperarse que no te guste el género. Lo se por experiencia propia que grabando el sonido con una cámara pierde, se atenúan o se le resaltan partes de la frecuencia que el transductor reproduce, pero también podria dar una idea general de "como suena" el parlante, el tema que yo decía es este: 




PD: nada que ver con el tema, LEEA produjo SUBwoofers, o fueron todos woofers?


----------



## janston

juliangp dijo:


> Hola Janston! jaja era de esperarse que no te guste el género. Lo se por experiencia propia que grabando el sonido con una cámara pierde, se atenúan o se le resaltan partes de la frecuencia que el transductor reproduce, pero también podria dar una idea general de "como suena" el parlante, el tema que yo decía es este: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4Z7jCANPOM
> 
> PD: nada que ver con el tema, LEEA produjo SUBwoofers, o fueron todos woofers?



no, Leea nunca produjo un parlante para sublow. Solo woofers que a lo mucho bajaban hasta 30hz, 28hz, mas no. Eran los de ala de foam.


----------



## janston

Feliz navidad gente! les dejo unos regalitos de mi base de datos Leea  Son folletos de Leea y TOA y unas fotos de un festival, principios de los 70's, donde se ven las torres de sonido compuestas de: columnas 6 en linea Leea(12 en total), y columnas Philips equipadas con 5 Leea 812RE(8 columnas en total), solo faltan las cajas de bajos que no se llegan a ver, que eran con Leea de 12".


*Lista actualizada, 333 productos!*



		Código:
	

Lista de modelos comercializados por LEEA:

Tweeters:

hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40/kit-c8
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2001/pl
hfp2002/pl
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf20/B
hf22


-LEEA Pioneer:
10703F1

Drivers:
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm1520c
pm1540
pm151c
le901
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
le2430
le505
pm120
pms12
pm8015
mrd60m

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690REAR
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea* - venían dos modelos, un 6x4 y otro más grande con agujeros circulares por toda la 

campana. 

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM/kit-c8
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE=>6", 20W, 40-16KHz, 8 ohmios
635RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
822REAR
822RE
822BFAR
8/12HF
8/12LF
l-815

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
1050BF
10150BE
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1222BFAR
1224RE
1224BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1234RE
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE 
12300BF
12400BE
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012REAR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
1270REAR
1270BFAR
129BF
12C130BFAR/1230BFAR=>12", 40W, 32-4KHz, 8 ohmios, 73x44x32 espesor 1.9, gabinete suspensión acústica
LB1215
LB1210
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
123BF
12S250BF
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
COX251
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15L400
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815CBF => 15", 60W, 26-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 14 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 

10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 14
815CBFAR=>15", 60W, 24-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 80x60x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 20 ó 2 tubos diámetro 

interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 20
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
2290BFAR=>15", 75W y 150w, 22-3KHz, 8 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 22 ó 2 tubos diámetro 

interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 22
2290BF
cox233A
15100BF
15100ABF
15130BF
15C831BE
1570BF
15150XE
COX1590=>15", 75W, 28-20KHz, 8 ohmios, 70x46x33 espesor 1.9, 1 ventana 8x11 x largo 14 ó 1 tubo diámetro interior 10.6 x 

espesor 0.2 x largo 14

-de 18 pulgadas:
18B150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

Bocinas:

le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts
le8
le5
ler8
le35
le50
le17
le77
le23 tipo marino
le15 supercompacta
LE-30, Exponencial Reentrante Compacta


Baffles:
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea 457/8
Columna sonora 6 en linea
LEEA ALTEC 8160
6020RX
LEEA ALTEC A7
LEEA ALTEC A2
LEEA ALTEC A4
LEEA ALTEC 816
LEEA ALTEC 817
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
Conjunto 3158
2010
2011
2012
6038
BI-LEEA 820 BH
KIT C15
KIT c12
KIT C10
KIT C8
mini640
mini325
6212RX
Panelcito 635/8
Terra Sonic
le204t
monitor 1202
118
difusor 410p
difusor 210p
difusor 408p
MODULO "A" (CAJA DE AGUDOS)

Micrófonos:
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE187A de consola(pie articulado)
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE89A/A
LE81A
LE83A
LE83A/B
LE82A
MC150
LE80A
LEC922 stereo
LEC901
LE85
LE85A/B
PA3
LE91B
LE90B
LE90
lec700
LE86A
MO/AR200
LE-286 A/B Dinàmico Unidireccional Cardioide, para anuncios y llamadas. Imp. 500-50K


Conectores XLR:
CLR3 32 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR3 31 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR3 11c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR3 12C MACHO CABLE

Conectores universales:
510
611

Pies de micrófonos:
LE A0
LE AO/1
LE A1
LE A2
LE A3
LE A10
LE A21

Trafos de impedancia:
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630
s620
s1020

Trafos para micrófonos: 
TLG200/20K
TMG200/20K


Cápsulas:
77e
50s
50sII
AG70

Filtros divisores:
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
fd c10/p
fd c10
fd0001
fd0201
13130
d3839
fdc18/P
fdc18
fd3857
hfd40
500/5000/8
500/5000/8p
cox222c

Auriculares:
Auristereo AE 3585

Amplificadores y otros equipos:
-LEEA AG:
LEEA-AG MA4150
LEEA-AG PA3000
LEEA-AG PA2080
LEEA-AG ME6006 (consola)
LEEA-AG PA2120
LEEA-AG CS2100( mezclador)
LEEA AG MA3080

-LEEA TOA:
BA400 -(cassettera cuádruple)
RPA180 -amplificador 180w
MX104 - mezclador potenciado
Echo Mixer
e2300 - ecualizador por tercios de octava
ER516 CONSOLA MEZCLA 16 CANALES
RX6 CONSOLA MEZCLA 12 CANALES
BOCINAS: 
TC35B-B
ER33
ER67
ER309
ER332
ER371
ER332S
ER309F
ER332W
SPA603

-LEEA dbx:
Boom Box 100

-LEEA Numark.
bocina cb130

Tableros:
Control Final(tablero con luces indicadoras y llave. Color verde)

Cubiertas para parlantes de medios:
cpl-214

Trípodes:
LE B1
LE B2

Bocinas/difusores:
LE821
LE811
LE2370
LE2380
MANTARAY
LE36
LEFO 200
LEFO 500
LE225

Actualizado: 25/12/2013. total: 333 productos comercializados por LEEA S.A.I.C..


----------



## janston

La IKA de mi abuelo, aprox año 1965, llevando bocinas Leea en su acopladito a algun festival o procesion. Y hasta hoy en dia esas bocinas aun funcionan y se hacen trabajar. Son unas maquinas imparables.


----------



## janston

Plano del domo de aluminio de 33mm de modelos como el 812RE y 550RM, espero les sirva


----------



## janston

Preparando los Leea con algo de musica antes de darles con todo el 1° a la madrugada


----------



## warrior

Hola a todos! Me presento, mi nombre es Diego Guerrero, 37 años y viviendo en Cordoba Capital Argentina. Hace tiempo que leo este gran foro. Me enganché con este post sobre los parlantes nacionales LEEA. 
Lo vengo siguiendo desde hace tiempo. He leido inumerables post y con el excelente aporte de jorgefer, janston y otros que conocen muy bien los productos Leea. 
Como muchos de aqui, realmente lamento muchisimo y me da mucha tristeza que se haya perdido esta marca nacional tan buena. Mas en los tiempos de hoy que no hay importaciones y lo poco que se consigue es de mala calidad o carisimo. Si tuvieramos hoy una marca como Leea con toda la tecnologia y desarrollo que tenia, ni lo dudaria en comprarles todos mis componentes de audio. 
Actualmente estoy recopilando informacion para construir una caja Altec A7. No sabia hasta ayer luego de volver a leer unos folletos que baje de la biblioteca del foro que Leea tenia un convenio con altec y vendian estas cajas altec con productos Leea! 
Me dio mucha alegria ya que ahora tengo la posibilidad y esperanza de construirlas con productos originales Leea adaptados a funcionar con esta caja. Mi idea era utilizar un woofer Selenium 15W3, obvio sin saber que resultado final obtendría, pero ahora voy a tratar de conseguir un woofer Leea 815c que entiendo es el que lleva esta caja. Vi uno en Mercado Libre (aun no puedo poner links) esta publicado como "Parlante Leea 15 Pulgadas Usado". Parce original por la campana, iman de alnico y tiene la etiqueta atras que dice "Reproductor Directo - Alta Fidelidad. Modelo 815 c - BF/AR - 80 watts RMS - 24/3000 Hz - 16 ohm"

Pero se me presentan dos inconvenientes: no se si fue reparado ya que no tengo tanta experiencia como para reconocer si el cono es original y segundo el dueño no envia al interior. De todas maneras de vez en cuando aparecen publicaciones de parlantes nuevos en caja. 

Si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir este woofer les agradeceria cualquier ayuda. Aca en Cordoba esta la Casa del Parlante que tenia Audifiel y Leea originales pero hace poco estuve alli y casi no les queda nada. Otro buen negocio que poco a poco lo estan llevando a la ruina....

Gracias y Slds a todos...Diego


----------



## Fogonazo

f7franco dijo:
			
		

> pasa la direccion o el telefono para ver como trabaja



Ya no trabaja con parlantes, solo se dedica a hacer películas de zombies 



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> a la pelota, no es una foto de hace años ni bien salio al mercado el leea ese?jeje, esta de primera. sere chusma, cuanto te cobro?
> 
> 
> aca en quilmes habia un don*(digo habia por que fallecio)* cerca del hospital de quilmes que arreglaba parlantes de cualquier tipo, y la verdad el tipo laburaba de 10, mande a arreglar unos pyle 6x9 y quedaron mejor que fabrica, y eso que estaban fundidos.
> 
> desde hace años tenia a un aprendiz, no se si el hijo o quien, que era el qeu hacia los laburos, o sea, el don era el respaldo y el troesma, pero el que laburaba era el pibe, al fallecer el don(con sus buenos pirulines, ataque al corazon)siguio laburando el pibe, y aunque no tenga al maestro sigue laburando con la mesma calidad
> 
> saludos


----------



## MD80

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya no trabaja con parlantes, solo se dedica a hacer películas de zombies



¿se referirá al que fue su aprendiz?


----------



## Fogonazo

MD80 dijo:


> ¿se referirá al que fue su aprendiz?



Espero que si, los zombies me dan susto


----------



## warrior

Hola, quizas Jorgefer me pueda ayudar. Consegui en mercado libre un vendedor que tiene un 15-100BF y un 15-150BF, ambos reparados por R. Olmedo y con cono RDM. Jorge cual me recomendarias para la caja A7? Con la sensibilidad de estos parlantes no busco meterles mucha potencia. Gracias...Diego


----------



## janston

warrior dijo:


> Hola, quizas Jorgefer me pueda ayudar. Consegui en mercado libre un vendedor que tiene un 15-100BF y un 15-150BF, ambos reparados por R. Olmedo y con cono RDM. Jorge cual me recomendarias para la caja A7? Con la sensibilidad de estos parlantes no busco meterles mucha potencia. Gracias...Diego



Si buscas sensibilidad y calidad, andate a lo original. Ni gastes tiempo con Leea reparados. Y mas que los de Serie Profesional te recomendaria los parlantes de Hi Fi, como el 815cbf que mencionaste o bien el 159bf. Y quizas los 15c830be y 15c831be


----------



## warrior

Hola Janston. Gracias por la respuesta. Entiendo que lo ideal son woofers originales y que no estas muy de acuerdo en las reparaciones de R.O. Lo unico que se sobre esta persona, es que supuestamente es Ex-Leea y repara con conos RDM que son los originales que usaba Leea. Las bobinas quizas sean chinas, quizas no. Seguro que el tipo dira que es lo mismo que el original, etc etc. Cada uno hace su negocio. Por eso me gustaria escuchar la opinion de Jorgefer. Obvio que reparado nunca va a ser lo mismo si no se hace con piezas originales. Los imanes de Alnico con el tiempo van perdiendo el magnetismo osea que posiblemente nunca suene como hace 30 años atras. El tema es que practicamente no hay woofers sanos. Me ofrecieron dos 815c fb pero tambien para reparar y estamos en la misma. Otro flaco me ofercio dos 15-150 BE completamente originales pero los vende solo el par y pide $1200 c/u. Yo se que la calidad cuesta plata pero me parece medio mucho. Pueden estar originales pero _castigados_. Quizas este equivocado y el precio es excelente. Por eso busco la opinion de uds que son los mas experimentados. Creo que tu respuesta Janston es bien contundente pero lamentablemente esos modelos que mensionaste hoy no encontre nada. Por ahi arranco el proyecto con un woofer bien reparado y si anda bien despues con tiempo me esmero en buscar algo original. Se que estos woofers de vez en cuando aparecen nuevos. Gracias...Diego


----------



## janston

Probando con musica electronica. Tendran mas de 40 años, pero no le hacen asco a nada eh. jaja


----------



## janston

Ya tengo mi segunda columna Philips-Leea para restaurar  Llevará tiempo, pero quedará tan linda como la que arreglé hace 2 años. Lo lindo de ésta es que adentro tiene escrito con pintura el nombre de quien la armó o arregló y la fecha, mayo de 1973.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hereje , andubiste asaltando iglesias 

Son muy lindas esas columnas , yo creo que subí el plano de ellas en alguna parte , ya que lleva algun parlante con fase invertida y otro par en serie . . .


----------



## janston

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hereje , andubiste asaltando iglesias
> 
> Son muy lindas esas columnas , yo creo que subí el plano de ellas en alguna parte , ya que lleva algun parlante con fase invertida y otro par en serie . . .



Jajajaja, nah, solo una empresa de sonido e iluminacion que tiene muchas 

Tenes algun dato mas de esas columnas? mi viejo no recuerda mucho de ellas. Solo que son Philips y que fueron modificadas para tener Leea 812re... y sus "aventuras" subiendolas a columnas de 7 metros de altura en escalera jaja. 
Estoy tratando de ubicarlas en algun lado pero no encuentro nada, si tan solo tuviera el modelo...
Y la conexion, de estas por lo menos, es: los cinco parlantes en serie y directo al trafo de impedancia. Despues a una llve selectora de dos niveles de impedancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No encontré el paper que creo lo subí en algún post de arrays , pero fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-necesito-altavoces-antiguos-45842/


----------



## janston

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No encontré el paper que creo lo subí en algún post de arrays , pero fijate por aqui :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-necesito-altavoces-antiguos-45842/



no hay nada que me sea de utilidad, pero aprecio la molestia que te tomaste 

saludos


----------



## janston

No se trata de como se ve, sino de como suena! Un video de uno de mis 812 trasplantado de cono, el donante fue uno al que se le partio la campana.
El video esta en este enlace de facebook, no lo subi a youtube pues ya lo subi aqui antes. Esta configurado para ser publico, asi que cualquiera lo puede ver(por si alguien me dice no tener cuenta en facebook)

En fin, el video:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1383839781874965&set=o.348009808644707&type=2&theater


----------



## janston

Mis columnas Philips-Leea recien restauradas. Antes restaure una, puse fotos en el foro, pero hace una semana consegui la compañera. Esta vez quise que sean de un color verde martillado, un poco mas oscuro que el original. Destacan mas que si las hubiese pintado plateadas como la primera que repare.

Ahora las fotos:


----------



## daddy2011

Aca les dejo algo de data para añadir a vuestra coleccion. Saludos a todos.



Algunos mas para quien no los tenga.


----------



## janston

daddy2011 dijo:


> Aca les dejo algo de data para añadir a vuestra coleccion. Saludos a todos.
> 
> 
> 
> Algunos mas para quien no los tenga.



Muy bueno! (aunque falta desde la pagina 10  ). Con datos de estas hojas ya suman 347 productos hechos por Leea en mi lista, de a poquito  se van recopilando todos(por ahi lei que vendieron algo mas de 500 productos).


----------



## ivanelectr22

¿que tal? necesito alguien que sepa me diga si estos leea son buenos! quiero comprar algo en 15"  y es lo unico que encontre, desde ya gracias

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-491402614-leea-15-150-bf-como-nuevo-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> ¿que tal? necesito alguien que sepa me diga si estos leea son buenos! quiero comprar algo en 15"  y es lo unico que encontre, desde ya gracias
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-491402614-leea-15-150-bf-como-nuevo-_JM_



La campana casi con seguridad es Leea, el cono *"Dios sabrá"*


----------



## janston

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> ¿que tal? necesito alguien que sepa me diga si estos leea son buenos! quiero comprar algo en 15"  y es lo unico que encontre, desde ya gracias
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-491402614-leea-15-150-bf-como-nuevo-_JM_



Los parlantes que alli se ven fueron Leea, pero estan TODOS reparados. Por mas que les peguen un domo que dice "LEEA" imitando el original, son falsos. 

Para los que son nuevos en el tema, no se dejen engañar por supuestos reparadores que enconan con las manos de Dios. Leea se fundio en 1998 y con ella se fue todo. Por mas que venga ese tal R. Olmedo(que segun se era quien hacia matriceria en Leea, que podra saber de calculos y acustica?) y te diga que los conos son RDM americanos, no son los mismos conos que se usaban hace 20 años. Tambien he leido que les ponen otras bobinas y te dicen que tienen mas potencia los parlantes, mentira. Nadie en Argentina tiene con que reparar a estado original un Leea. Es mas, averigüen por una firma llamada Xonox, ellos son quienes traen al pais todos los conos, bobinas, campanas, imanes, y demas cosas que usan todos los enconadores.

Lo unico que se puede hacer, logicamente, es mandar a hacer todas las partes con especificaciones exactas de fabrica, pero es imposible pues esas cosas ya no existen. En su lugar prefieren ponerte conos y bobinas chinos y decirte que son una gloria, y que son mejores que los originales solo por el hecho de ser de "ultima tecnologia".

En sintesis, mucho cuidado. Yo recomiendo buscar parlantes Leea originales, o buscar parlantes nuevos.

Y respecto a los parlantes: no son 15150BF, esa campana amarilla es de un 15C831BE, parlante para bajo(instrumento). Es mas, 15150BF no existio, si hubo 15100BF(que tenia otra campana) y luego el 15150BE(parlante de medios extendidos en baja frecuencia). Otra cosa, el vendedor tiene un 15100BF en venta tambien, y es falso. Si tenes dudas, en la biblioteca de archivos adjuntos hay muchos folletos y fotos de los modelos de 15 pulgadas originales para que compares.

Conclusion: ni el vendedor sabe que tiene, no lo recomiendo. Pero queda a tu criterio ir, probarlos y comprarlos si te gustan. 

Saludos!


----------



## diepalmieri

Encontré esta info en casa. La comparto!. Cuantas cosas que se fabricaban!!!!!!!
Saludos,


----------



## janston

diepalmieri dijo:


> Encontré esta info en casa. La comparto!. Cuantas cosas que se fabricaban!!!!!!!
> Saludos,



Excelente aporte! Habia algo de info ahi que me sirvio para seguir ampliando la lista de productos comercializados por Leea. Ya son 352 



		Código:
	

Lista de modelos comercializados por LEEA:

Tweeters:

hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40/kit-c8
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2001/pl
hfp2002/pl
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf20/B
hf22


-LEEA Pioneer:
10703F1

Drivers:
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm1520c
pm1540
pm151c
le901
le908
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
le2430
le505
pm120
pms12
pm8015
mrd60m

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690REAR
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea* - venían dos modelos, un 6x4 y otro más grande con agujeros circulares por toda la 

campana. 

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM/kit-c8
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE=>6", 20W, 40-16KHz, 8 ohmios
635RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
822REAR
822RE
822BFAR
8/12HF
8/12LF
l-815

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
1050BF
10150BE
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1222BFAR
1224RE
1224BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1234RE
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE 
12300BF
12400BE
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012REAR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
1270REAR
1270BFAR
129BF
12C130BFAR/1230BFAR=>12", 40W, 32-4KHz, 8 ohmios, 73x44x32 espesor 1.9, gabinete suspensión acústica
LB1215
LB1210
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
123BF
12S250BF
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
COX 1590
COX251
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15L400
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815CBF => 15", 60W, 26-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 14 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 

10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 14
815CBFAR=>15", 60W, 24-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 80x60x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 20 ó 2 tubos diámetro 

interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 20
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
2290BFAR=>15", 75W y 150w, 22-3KHz, 8 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 22 ó 2 tubos diámetro 

interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 22
2290BF
cox233A
15100BF
15100ABF
15130BF
15C831BE
1570BF
15150XE
COX1590=>15", 75W, 28-20KHz, 8 ohmios, 70x46x33 espesor 1.9, 1 ventana 8x11 x largo 14 ó 1 tubo diámetro interior 10.6 x 

espesor 0.2 x largo 14

-de 18 pulgadas:
18B150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

Bocinas:

le16
le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts
le25
le8
le5
ler8
le35
le38
le52
le62
le50
le17
le77
le23x
le23m
le23sx
le75
le100
le101
le15 supercompacta
LE-30, Exponencial Reentrante Compacta
le7110x/25
le7110x/36
le7110x/38


Baffles:
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea 457/8
Columna sonora 6 en linea
LEEA ALTEC 8160
6020RX
LEEA ALTEC A7
LEEA ALTEC A2
LEEA ALTEC A4
LEEA ALTEC 816
LEEA ALTEC 817
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
Conjunto 3158
2010
2011
2012
6038
BI-LEEA 820 BH
KIT C15
KIT c12
KIT C10
KIT C8
mini640
mini325
6212RX
Panelcito 635/8
Terra Sonic
le204t
monitor 1202
118
difusor 410p
difusor 210p
difusor 408p
MODULO "A" (CAJA DE AGUDOS)

Micrófonos:
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE187A de consola(pie articulado)
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE89A/A
LE81A
LE83A
LE83A/B
LE82A
MC150
LE80A
LEC922 stereo
LEC901
LE85
LE85A/B
PA3
LE91B
LE90B
LE90
lec700
LE86A
MO/AR200
LE-286 A/B Dinàmico Unidireccional Cardioide, para anuncios y llamadas. Imp. 500-50K


Conectores XLR:
CLR3 32 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR3 31 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR3 11c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR3 12C MACHO CABLE

Conectores universales:
510
611

Pies de micrófonos:
LE A0
LE AO/1
LE A1
LE A2
LE A3
LE A10
LE A21

Trafos de impedancia:
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630
s620
s1020

Trafos para micrófonos: 
TLG200/20K
TMG200/20K


Cápsulas:
77e
50s
50sII
AG70

Filtros divisores:
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
fd c10/p
fd c10
fd0001
fd0201
13130
d3839
fdc18/P
fdc18
fd3857
fd3878
hfd40
500/5000/8
500/5000/8p
cox222c

Auriculares:
Auristereo AE 3585

Amplificadores y otros equipos:
-LEEA AG:
LEEA-AG MA4150
LEEA-AG PA3000
LEEA-AG PA2080
LEEA-AG ME6006 (consola)
LEEA-AG PA2120
LEEA-AG CS2100( mezclador)
LEEA AG MA3080

-LEEA TOA:
BA400 -(cassettera cuádruple)
RPA180 -amplificador 180w
MX104 - mezclador potenciado
Echo Mixer
e2300 - ecualizador por tercios de octava
ER516 CONSOLA MEZCLA 16 CANALES
RX6 CONSOLA MEZCLA 12 CANALES
BOCINAS: 
TC35B-B
ER33
ER67
ER309
ER332
ER371
ER332S
ER309F
ER332W
SPA603

-LEEA dbx:
Boom Box 100

-LEEA Numark.
bocina cb130

Tableros:
Control Final(tablero con luces indicadoras y llave. Color verde)

Cubiertas para parlantes de medios:
cpl-214

Trípodes:
LE B1
LE B2

Bocinas/difusores:
LE821
LE811
LE911
LE511
LE2370
LE2380
MANTARAY
LE36
LEFO 200
LEFO 500
LE225

ACCESORIOS BOCINAS:
pm7110x carcasa de fuindicion antiexplosion.

Actualizado: 11:14 p.m. 13/02/2014. total: 352 productos comercializados por LEEA S.A.I.C..


----------



## Lucas damian

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro quería hacerles una pregunta , quería preguntarles el modelo de un Leea , acá les dejo la foto de la que les hablaba el que sepa que me diga su modelo.

Gracias


----------



## janston

esta en la lista justo arriba de tu pulicacion. Es un tweeter hf22, con una bocina de un tweeter hf20; o sea un injerto. El divisor ni idea de que tweeter sera


----------



## Lucas damian

Pero como un injerto Sí está en su caja de origen nunca fue sacada ni usada vino así.


----------



## janston

Lucas damian dijo:


> Pero como un injerto Sí está en su caja de origen nunca fue sacada ni usada vino así.



No sé su historia, pero sí es una mezcla de dos modelos. Y dudo mucho que no se haya usado nunca, teniendo en cuenta que el divisor esta roto y la pintura de la bocha esta marcada...en fin.

esta es la hf20, mira la forma de la unidad:


esta es la hf22, mira la forma de la bocina y de la unidad(mas grande y redondeada):


El divisor de frecuencia que tenes es el de la hf22. El de la hf20 es este:


Conclusion: tenes un hf22 con bocina de hf20.


----------



## Lucas damian

Tenes razón Las imágenes Hablan por Sí solas es como decías vos Gracias.


----------



## janston

Atencion gente, ya estan hablando de que "vuelve Leea en abril de 2014". Seria su vuelta numero 589 segun mis calculos jajaja. Segun este muchacho los viejos trabajadores de Leea se juntaron, con su antiguo dueño(que sabemos que esta muerto el señor Mabragaña, que en paz descase), para volver a hacer parlantes. Como todos sabemos, todo se acabo en 1998 y se perdieron miles de archivos, documentos, contactos y demas cosas en el camino, por lo tanto Leea murio. Pero publico esto para que esten atentos a los vivos que salen cada tanto queriendo aprovecharse de la gente. *Miren bien* cuando vayan a comprar parlantes. 
Saludos.


----------



## Marino

Veras que todo es mentira....
veras que nada es amor...
Decia Enrique Santos Discepolo


----------



## Cardelli

Gente tengo un leea de 15" 150W que mi hermanito le hundio la tapa de la bobina. Le puede afectar al parlante?hay algun forma de volverla a su estado?


----------



## janston

Cardelli dijo:


> Gente tengo un leea de 15" 150W que mi hermanito le hundio la tapa de la bobina. Le puede afectar al parlante?hay algun forma de volverla a su estado?



Al sonido no le afecta, la funcion del domo es proteger a la bobina de la suciedad. Ahora, si queres dejarlo como antes tenes dos formas: pincharlo con un alfiler y traer el abollon para afuera, o bien con mucho cuidado despegarlo, acomodarlo con la mano y volver a pegarlo.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

He usado un poco de acetona para despegarlos y un cutter nuevo . . . .


----------



## renzolino

... amigo, a mi me ha dado buen resultado usar una aspiradora, con sumo cuidado, pasas la boquilla por la zona que esta abollada y te la vuelve a su lugar. espero y te sirva. saludos!


----------



## Cardelli

Gracias por responder gente voy a probar con la aspiradora y mucho cuidado ya que esta vieja la tapa y con el alfiler no pude


----------



## janston

Lista actualizada de productos fabricados y comercializados por LEEA, ya son 367 en total:



		Código:
	

Tweeters:

hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40/kit-c8
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2001/pl
hfp2002/pl
hfp2003
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf20/B
hf22


-LEEA Pioneer:
10703F1

Drivers:
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm1520c
pm1540
pm151c
le901
le908
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
le2430
le505
pm120
pms12
pm8015
mrd60m

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690REAR
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea* - venían dos modelos, un 6x4 y otro más grande con agujeros circulares por toda la 

campana. 

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM/kit-c8
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE=>6", 20W, 40-16KHz, 8 ohmios
635RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
822REAR
822RE
822BFAR
8/12HF
8/12LF
l-815

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
1050BF
10150BE
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1222BFAR
1224RE
1224BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1234RE
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE 
12300BF
12400BE
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012REAR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
1270REAR
1270BFAR
129BF
12C130BFAR/1230BFAR=>12", 40W, 32-4KHz, 8 ohmios, 73x44x32 espesor 1.9, gabinete suspensión acústica
LB1215
LB1210
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
123BF
12S250BF
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
COX 1590
COX251
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15L400
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815CBF => 15", 60W, 26-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 14 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 

10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 14
815CBFAR=>15", 60W, 24-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 80x60x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 20 ó 2 tubos diámetro 

interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 20
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
2290BFAR=>15", 75W y 150w, 22-3KHz, 8 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 22 ó 2 tubos diámetro 

interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 22
2290BF
cox233A
1580bf
15100BF
15100ABF
15130BF
15C831BE
1570BF
15150XE
COX1590=>15", 75W, 28-20KHz, 8 ohmios, 70x46x33 espesor 1.9, 1 ventana 8x11 x largo 14 ó 1 tubo diámetro interior 10.6 x 

espesor 0.2 x largo 14

-de 18 pulgadas:
18B150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

Bocinas:

le16
le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le40/t
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts
le25
le8
le5
ler8
le35
le38
le52
le62
le50
le17
le77
le20
le23x
le23
le23s
le23m
le23sx
le75
le100
le101
le15 supercompacta
LE-30, Exponencial Reentrante Compacta
le7110x/25
le7110x/36
le7110x/38


Baffles:
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea 457/8
Columna sonora 6 en linea
LEEA ALTEC 8160
6020RX
LEEA ALTEC A7
LEEA ALTEC A2
LEEA ALTEC A4
LEEA ALTEC 816
LEEA ALTEC 817
LEEA ALTEC C3
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
Conjunto 3158
2010
2011
2012
6038
BI-LEEA 820 BH
KIT C15
KIT c12
KIT C10
KIT C8
mini640
mini325
6212RX
Panelcito 635/8
Terra Sonic
le204t
monitor 1202
118
difusor 410p
difusor 210p
difusor 408p
MODULO "A" (CAJA DE AGUDOS)
MODULO 511
columna 412

Micrófonos:
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE187A de consola(pie articulado)
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE89A/A
LE81A
LE83A
LE83A/B
LE82A
MC150
LE80A
LEC922 stereo
LEC901
LE85
LE85A/B
PA3
LE91B
LE90B
LE90
lec700
LE86A
MO/AR200
LE-286 A/B Dinàmico Unidireccional Cardioide, para anuncios y llamadas. Imp. 500-50K


Conectores XLR:
CLR3 32 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR3 31 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR3 11c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR3 12C MACHO CABLE

Conectores universales:
510
611

Pies de micrófonos:
LE A0
LE AO/1
LE A1
LE A2
LE A3
LE A10
LE A21

Trafos de impedancia:
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630
s620
s1020

Trafos para micrófonos: 
TLG200/20K
TMG200/20K


Cápsulas:
77e
50s
50sII
AG70
99XE

Puas:
RS50
RS77

Filtros divisores:
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
fd c10/p
fd c10
fd0001
fd0201
13130
d3839
fdc18/P
fdc18
fd3857
fd3878
hfd40
500/5000/8
500/5000/8p
cox222c

Auriculares:
Auristereo AE 3585

Amplificadores y otros equipos:
-LEEA AG:
LEEA-AG MA4150
LEEA-AG PA3000
LEEA-AG PA2080
LEEA-AG ME6006 (consola)
LEEA-AG PA2120
LEEA-AG CS2100( mezclador)
LEEA AG MA3080

-LEEA TOA:
BA400 -(cassettera cuádruple)
RPA180 -amplificador 180w
MX104 - mezclador potenciado
Echo Mixer
e2300 - ecualizador por tercios de octava
ER516 CONSOLA MEZCLA 16 CANALES
RX6 CONSOLA MEZCLA 12 CANALES
BOCINAS: 
TC35B-B
ER33
ER67
ER309
ER332
ER371
ER332S
ER309F
ER332W
SPA603
RPA-60-2W
RPA180W
TA101
TA406

-LEEA dbx:
Boom Box 100


-LEEA Numark.
bocina cb130

Tableros:
Control Final(tablero con luces indicadoras y llave. Color verde)

Cubiertas para parlantes de medios:
cpl-214

Trípodes:
LE B1
LE B2

Bocinas/difusores:
LE821
LE811
LE911
LE511
LE2370
LE2380
MANTARAY
LE36
LEFO 200
LEFO 500
LE225

ACCESORIOS BOCINAS:
pm7110x carcasa de fuindicion antiexplosion.

Actualizado: 12:39 a.m. 13/03/2014. total: 367 productos comercializados por LEEA S.A.I.C..


----------



## gta2200

Hola a todos: desde 1991 tengo unas cajas con parlantes Leea c222, y su divisor, cuando los compré tenía 16 años, sabía que la marca Leea era bastante respetable, y uno de los parlantes estaba muerto.

En 1993 me decidí a manadarlo a reparar (tardé en repararlo porque en ese interín fuí comprando mas aparatos de audio dentro de mis posibilidades) y como vivo cerca de la casa que repara parlantes Xonox en Cabildo Avellaneda, se los llevé a reparar.

Como si fuera un simple trámite pensé que llevándole el parlante ellos sabrían repararlo a su estado original, confié en que si ellos no pudieran reparar el parlante a su sonido similar a su compañero ellos me lo habrían de decir anticipadamente... pero no fué así, yo al confiar en su silencio, pensé que una reparación de parlantes era una simple rutina.

Cuando los conecté y los escuché, sentí una frustración grande, el parlante no solo sonaba mas bajo que su compañero, sino que distinto en su sonido, el bajo sonaba al estilo "bum bum" cuando el compañero original tiene un bajo mas "seco" al estilo "tuc tuc" el driver se notaba mas agudo que el original...

Tenía que poner el balance en 3/4 a favor del reparado para que el volumen se sienta igual, y no me quedó mas remedio que usarlo así por casi 10 años, los usaba con un Audinac AT-510, una bandejita Sincron, una Pioneer PL 400, decks Akai varias, y decks Technics por aquellos años los modelos 333-232-luego compré la 575 y varios aparatos mas, como compactera technics SLPG 450, un cintita abierta National, y algún otro aparato mas que compraba y conectaba como las PC con sus Soundblaster ya por 1998.

Luego desde 2004 apróximadamente, dejé de usarlos y fueron a parar alclásico cuartito de las cosas que ya no se usan con demás aparatos... y encima me mudé de casa, abandonándolos por casi 10 años.

Recientemente hace un añito mas o menos me agarró la nostalgia y busqué información acordándome que tenías esas cajas ahí paradas de los queridos Leea, y encontré este foro donde pude ver los muchísimos modelos que hay, y enterándome de lo poco informando para la época (1993) de que pude haberlos mandado a enconar a algún otro lugar mejor que supieran como llevarlos (dentro de lo limitado de los repuestos) a su sonido mas original posible.

Ahora que ya estoy volviendo a la vieja casa, y los he vuelto a ver, subo una foto mal sacada porque a uno lo tapaba un sofá, pero se alcanza a ver uno de ellos arriba del otro "patas para arriba" y esperando en algún futuro ver si es posible enconarlo nuevamente, o si, ya que... dejarlos que sigan así de dispares uno del otro.

Un saludo a todos, y una fotito de los Leea de 15" con link porque no tengo permisos aún para subir fotos aquí, ponerle www y su respectivo punto al comienzo de la dirección.







http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/03/14/140314045941958474.jpg


----------



## janston

gta2200 dijo:


> Hola a todos: desde 1991 tengo unas cajas con parlantes Leea c222, y su divisor, cuando los compré tenía 16 años, sabía que la marca Leea era bastante respetable, y uno de los parlantes estaba muerto.
> 
> En 1993 me decidí a manadarlo a reparar (tardé en repararlo porque en ese interín fuí comprando mas aparatos de audio dentro de mis posibilidades) y como vivo cerca de la casa que repara parlantes Xonox en Cabildo Avellaneda, se los llevé a reparar.
> 
> Como si fuera un simple trámite pensé que llevándole el parlante ellos sabrían repararlo a su estado original, confié en que si ellos no pudieran reparar el parlante a su sonido similar a su compañero ellos me lo habrían de decir anticipadamente... pero no fué así, yo al confiar en su silencio, pensé que una reparación de parlantes era una simple rutina.
> 
> Cuando los conecté y los escuché, sentí una frustración grande, el parlante no solo sonaba mas bajo que su compañero, sino que distinto en su sonido, el bajo sonaba al estilo "bum bum" cuando el compañero original tiene un bajo mas "seco" al estilo "tuc tuc" el driver se notaba mas agudo que el original...
> 
> Tenía que poner el balance en 3/4 a favor del reparado para que el volumen se sienta igual, y no me quedó mas remedio que usarlo así por casi 10 años, los usaba con un Audinac AT-510, una bandejita Sincron, una Pioneer PL 400, decks Akai varias, y decks Technics por aquellos años los modelos 333-232-luego compré la 575 y varios aparatos mas, como compactera technics SLPG 450, un cintita abierta National, y algún otro aparato mas que compraba y conectaba como las PC con sus Soundblaster ya por 1998.
> 
> Luego desde 2004 apróximadamente, dejé de usarlos y fueron a parar alclásico cuartito de las cosas que ya no se usan con demás aparatos... y encima me mudé de casa, abandonándolos por casi 10 años.
> 
> Recientemente hace un añito mas o menos me agarró la nostalgia y busqué información acordándome que tenías esas cajas ahí paradas de los queridos Leea, y encontré este foro donde pude ver los muchísimos modelos que hay, y enterándome de lo poco informando para la época (1993) de que pude haberlos mandado a enconar a algún otro lugar mejor que supieran como llevarlos (dentro de lo limitado de los repuestos) a su sonido mas original posible.
> 
> Ahora que ya estoy volviendo a la vieja casa, y los he vuelto a ver, subo una foto mal sacada porque a uno lo tapaba un sofá, pero se alcanza a ver uno de ellos arriba del otro "patas para arriba" y esperando en algún futuro ver si es posible enconarlo nuevamente, o si, ya que... dejarlos que sigan así de dispares uno del otro.
> 
> Un saludo a todos, y una fotito de los Leea de 15" con link porque no tengo permisos aún para subir fotos aquí, ponerle www y su respectivo punto al comienzo de la dirección.
> 
> http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/03/14/140314045941958474.jpg
> 
> http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/03/14/140314045941958474.jpg



Faa, toda una historia  Ahora una pregunta, quizas tonta pero fue lo primero que me vino a la mente... por que no consultaste en Leea si te los reparaban? aun no cerraba en el '93. Segun se cuando cerro en el '98 se vendieron repuestos originales de parlantes viejisimos en el remate.

Si planeas hacer re-enconar el que te quedo distinto, anda haciendote la idea de que ya no vas a lograr un sonido como el original. Ahora si ya es imposible. Pero quizas tengan algo bastante mas aproximado, volve a preguntar en Xonox. Ellos le venden a todos los otros enconadores del pais, asi que no te queda otra que volver a probar suerte ahi. Llevales el otro que tenes que esta original para que comparen(no creo que haga falta, pero un ejemplo dice mas que las palabras). Y si no te ofrecen algo mejor que la reparacion que hicieron hace 20 años... y bueno, yo los dejaria asi. Seria una lastima arruinar el original para dejarlos a los dos iguales. Pero es mi opinion nomas 

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Interesante historia, pero hay dos cosas que debés considerar:


 Como te dijo Janston *YA NO HAY* posibilidades de una reparación "a original", así que cualquier cosa que le metás, lo haga quien lo haga, está condenada a sonar diferente.... muy diferente.
 En ese contexto de la necesidad de dejar ambas cajas con "igual sonido", las única posibilidad *técnicamente seria* es medir el Leea original que te queda (*acá hay una guía simple y efectiva* de como hacerlo) y en base a esa información buscar parlantes que se le parezcan en especificaciones (que tal vez  debas comprar en el exterior) y/o agregar ecualización electrónica para hacer que se comporten de forma similar. En el foro está toda la información necesaria, pero hay que estudiar y trabajar bastante para lograrlo.
En fin... hacer un baffle NO ES poner un parlante en una caja 
.


----------



## gta2200

Gracias por responder Janston y Dr. Zoidberg.

 Por esos años no sabía si Leea aún estaba, o había cerrado, lo que yo pensaba era que Xonox en caso de no tener los repuestos originales, se los comprarían a Leea y los repararían al estado original en caso de que Leea existiese, y si Leea no existía mas, imaginaba que me iban a decir "mira, esto ya no va a quedar igual porque no hay mas respuestos Leea, querés repararlo igual?" ... como no me dijeron nada, imaginé que entonces conseguirían los repuestos originales, o incluso los tendrían tratándose de una empresa que arregla parlantes, pero me equivoqué  (y 2 veces porque 2 años después tropecé con ellos con un tweeter Audinac de las cajas modelo 710, que pasó exactamente lo mismo)

 Tiempo atrás había leído en este hilo creo, que había un hombre ex empleado de Leea que reparaba, por eso comentaba que (tal vez en un futuro) cabía la posibilidad de un nuevo enconado con gente como ese hombre, pero igual intuía como bien dicen ustedes que no quedaría igual por ya sí lo añejo del parlante y marca, solo era una remota posibilidad si verdaderamente valía la pena.

Agradeciendo sus comentarios los saludo, y cuando pueda sacar unas fotitos de las cajas por dentro las subiré (aunque eso va a demorar un tiempito)


----------



## janston

gta2200 dijo:


> Gracias por responder Janston y Dr. Zoidberg.
> 
> Por esos años no sabía si Leea aún estaba, o había cerrado, lo que yo pensaba era que Xonox en caso de no tener los repuestos originales, se los comprarían a Leea y los repararían al estado original en caso de que Leea existiese, y si Leea no existía mas, imaginaba que me iban a decir "mira, esto ya no va a quedar igual porque no hay mas respuestos Leea, querés repararlo igual?" ... como no me dijeron nada, imaginé que entonces conseguirían los repuestos originales, o incluso los tendrían tratándose de una empresa que arregla parlantes, pero me equivoqué  (y 2 veces porque 2 años después tropecé con ellos con un tweeter Audinac de las cajas modelo 710, que pasó exactamente lo mismo)
> 
> Tiempo atrás había leído en este hilo creo, que había un hombre ex empleado de Leea que reparaba, por eso comentaba que (tal vez en un futuro) cabía la posibilidad de un nuevo enconado con gente como ese hombre, pero igual intuía como bien dicen ustedes que no quedaría igual por ya sí lo añejo del parlante y marca, solo era una remota posibilidad si verdaderamente valía la pena.
> 
> Agradeciendo sus comentarios los saludo, y cuando pueda sacar unas fotitos de las cajas por dentro las subiré (aunque eso va a demorar un tiempito)



Al famoso Olmedo, ex empleado de Leea, le han creado fama de ser algo asi como un dios que restaura parlantes, pero es mentira. Le compra los repuestos a Xonox, asi que es lo mismo. Y con decirte que le pone conos y bobinas de woofer a parlantes de rango extendido ya queda todo claro...

En fin, esos parlantes tenian conos Altec asi que podrias averiguar por ese lado tambien. Quizas te dicen que de Leea no hay nada, pero si figuran como Altec, que se yo. No queda mas que salir a preguntar.


----------



## janston

Mis cajitas Leea hoy, terminadas unas modificaciones mas que hice en los divisores de los tweeters.


----------



## eleccortez

que les parece este parlante


----------



## Lucas damian

Eso NO es LEEA!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Lucas damian dijo:


> Eso NO es LEEA!




y no es lo unico eh

http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_71&product_id=719

http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_71&product_id=717

http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_71&product_id=707

http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_71&product_id=886

http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_71&product_id=710

http://www.prind-co.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_71&product_id=713


----------



## janston

Hagamos memoria.... Leea artesanales con campana de chapa, Leea-China, Leea-Ciclos, Leea-Olmedo, Leea-VMR...

se cansaron de hacer uso del nombre, y ni siquiera se tomaron la molestia de imitar, aunque sea un poco, la calidad de los originales.

Lo unico original es: Leea saic, parlantes con mecanica Jensen o Altec o nacional y fabricados en H. Yrigoyen 1874(hasta principios de los 60's) o Av. del Tejar 4335, entre 1943 y 1998.

otra cosa... ni siquiera se toman el trabajo de hacerles produccion fotografica a los parlantes como para hacerlo mas creible. Esas fotos tomadas en un banco de carpintero, un desastre, jajaja. Y la informaion tecnica: LEEA Parlante 15" mid 600w programa, con una foto de un parlante de 10"... cuando Leea hacia una hoja completa para cada parlante con todos sus parametros, discurso publicitario, fotos, datos de cajas, recomendaciones, etc.

Traten de no caer en las garras de estos tipos. No es que quiera que no les compren, solo que SEPAN BIEN que es lo que compran. Si compran imitacion, que sea sabiendo que es imitacion 

Saludos


----------



## janston

Presentacion del 1221X, año 1962


----------



## janston

Lista actualizada; 372 productos!



		Código:
	

Lista de productos comercializados por LEEA:

Tweeters:

hf4048
hfd40b
hfd40/kit-c8
hfp2001
hfp2002
hfp2001/pl
hfp2002/pl
hfp2003
hfp2005
hfp1000
hfp1002
hfa2402
hf20
hf20/B
hf22


-LEEA Pioneer:
10703F1

Drivers:
pm1525B
pm1523B
pm40
pm60
pm520c
pm1520c
pm1540
pm151c
le901
le908
le908al
le906
le909
le2440
le2430
le505
pm120
pms12
pm8015
mrd60m

Parlantes:

-elípticos:
triaxial 3003
690REAR
*parlantes de columnas 4 y 6 en linea* - venían dos modelos, un 6x4 y otro más grande con agujeros circulares por toda la 

campana. 

-de 5 pulgadas:
550RM/kit-c8
525RM

-de 6 pulgadas:
625RE
650RE
650RM
656CBF
620RE=>6", 20W, 40-16KHz, 8 ohmios
635RM

-de 8 pulgadas:
88CRE
880RM 
880BF alnico
88BF
812RE
812RM
812BF
COX822
8150BE
822REAR
822RE
822BFAR
8/12HF
8/12LF
l-815

-de 10 pulgadas:
1025REAR
1025BFAR
1050REAR
1050BFAR
1050RE
1050BF
10150BE
1070RE
1070BF

-de 12 pulgadas:
1221
1221BF
1221XE
1221X
1221RE
1222RE
1222BF
1222BFAR
1224RE
1224BF
1232BFAR
1232RE
1232REAR
1234RE
1214RE
1214BF
124BF
124RE
1264RE
1264BF
1264BF/AR
1264RE/AR
12100RE
12100BF
12150BE 
12300BF
12400BE
COX151A
COX151B
COX151C
COX152A
COX152B
E1012BF
E1012BFAR
E1012RE
E1012REAR
E1012B
1270BF
1270RE
1270REAR
1270BFAR
129BF
12C130BFAR/1230BFAR=>12", 40W, 32-4KHz, 8 ohmios, 73x44x32 espesor 1.9, gabinete suspensión acústica
LB1215
LB1210
12A825GE
12A826GE
1222XE
1224RE
123RE
123HF
123BF
12S250BF
1270SA

-de 15 pulgadas:
COX 222A
COX 222B
COX 222C
COX 223A
COX 223B
COX 1590
COX251
15150BE
15160BF
15200BF
15300BF
15L400
15600BF
159BF
815BF
815C
815CBF => 15", 60W, 26-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 14 ó 2 tubos diámetro interior 

10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 14
815CBFAR=>15", 60W, 24-3KHz, 8/16 ohmios, 80x60x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 20 ó 2 tubos diámetro 

interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 20
15C830BE
LB15C15
15L250BF
2290BFAR=>15", 75W y 150w, 22-3KHz, 8 ohmios, 86x53x40 espesor 1.9, 2 ventanas 10x17.5 x largo 22 ó 2 tubos diámetro 

interior 10.6 x espesor 0.2 x largo 22
2290BF
cox233A
1580bf
15100BF
15100ABF
15130BF
15C831BE
1570BF
15150XE
COX1590=>15", 75W, 28-20KHz, 8 ohmios, 70x46x33 espesor 1.9, 1 ventana 8x11 x largo 14 ó 1 tubo diámetro interior 10.6 x 

espesor 0.2 x largo 14

-de 18 pulgadas:
18B150BF
18300BF
18400BF
18600BF
18B250BF

Bocinas:

le16
le33 16 ohms _ 15 watts 
le40 16 ohms _ 20 watts 
le40/t
le55 16 ohms _ 30 watts
le60 16 ohms _ 40 watts 
le20 16 ohms _ 15 watts
le25
le8
le5
ler8
le35
le38
le52
le62
le50
le17
le77
le20
le23x
le23
le23s
le23m
le23sx
le75
le100
le101
le15 supercompacta
LE-30, Exponencial Reentrante Compacta
le7110x/25
le7110x/36
le7110x/38


Baffles:
Conjunto 2020
Columna sonora 4 en linea 457/8
Columna sonora 6 en linea
LEEA ALTEC 8160
6020RX
LEEA ALTEC A7
LEEA ALTEC A2
LEEA ALTEC A4
LEEA ALTEC 816
LEEA ALTEC 817
LEEA ALTEC C3
3110
6210RX
monitor 5012
6025R
Conjunto 5158
Conjunto 3158
2010
2011
2012
2015
6038
BI-LEEA 820 BH
KIT C15
KIT c12
KIT C10
KIT C8
mini640
mini325
6212RX
Panelcito 635/8
Terra Sonic
le204t
monitor 1202
118
difusor 410p
difusor 210p
difusor 408p
MODULO "A" (CAJA DE AGUDOS)
MODULO 511
columna 412
F640M/8 --> tapa para embutir con parlante 812re

Micrófonos:
LET400
NC300
LEW500FM
LEC980
LEC970
LE87A
LE187A de consola(pie articulado)
LE87B
LE88A
LE89A
LE89AB
LE89A/A
LE81A
LE83A
LE83A/B
LE82A
MC150
LE80A
LEC922 stereo
LEC901
LE85
LE85A/B
PA3
LE91B
LE90B
LE90
lec700
LE86A
MO/AR200
LE-286 A/B Dinàmico Unidireccional Cardioide, para anuncios y llamadas. Imp. 500-50K


Conectores XLR:
CLR3 32 MACHO EQUIPO
CLR3 31 HEMBRA EQUIPO
CLR3 11c HEMBRA CABLE
CLR3 12C MACHO CABLE

Conectores universales:
510
611

Pies de micrófonos:
LE A0
LE AO/1
LE A1
LE A2
LE A3
LE A10
LE A21

Trafos de impedancia:
XL225/8
XL425/8
X323L
X325L
UL820
UL630
s620
s1020

Trafos para micrófonos: 
TLG200/20K
TMG200/20K


Cápsulas:
77e
50s
50sII
50SX
60S
99XE

Puas:
RS50
RS77
RS99

Filtros divisores:
FD C12
FD-C12/P
HF20
fd c10/p
fd c10
fd0001
fd0201
13130
d3839
fdc18/P
fdc18
fd3857
fd3878
hfd40
500/5000/8
500/5000/8p
cox222c

Auriculares:
Auristereo AE 3585

Amplificadores y otros equipos:
-LEEA AG:
LEEA-AG MA4150
LEEA-AG PA3000
LEEA-AG PA2080
LEEA-AG ME6006 (consola)
LEEA-AG PA2120
LEEA-AG CS2100( mezclador)
LEEA AG MA3080

-LEEA TOA:
BA400 -(cassettera cuádruple)
RPA180 -amplificador 180w
MX104 - mezclador potenciado
Echo Mixer
e2300 - ecualizador por tercios de octava
ER516 CONSOLA MEZCLA 16 CANALES
RX6 CONSOLA MEZCLA 12 CANALES
BOCINAS: 
TC35B-B
ER33
ER67
ER309
ER332
ER371
ER332S
ER309F
ER332W
SPA603
RPA-60-2W
RPA180W
TA101
TA406

-LEEA dbx:
Boom Box 100


-LEEA Numark.
bocina cb130

Tableros:
Control Final(tablero con luces indicadoras y llave. Color verde)

Cubiertas para parlantes de medios:
cpl-214

Trípodes:
LE B1
LE B2

Bocinas/difusores:
LE821
LE811
LE911
LE511
LE2370
LE2380
MANTARAY
LE36
LEFO 200
LEFO 500
LE225

ACCESORIOS BOCINAS:
pm7110x carcasa de fuindicion antiexplosion.

Total: 372 productos comercializados por LEEA S.A.I.C..
Por Javier Bieler para Foros de Electronica. Actualizado: 03:16 p.m. 17/04/2014


----------



## janston

Alguien sabe algo de los parlantes Leea de 21" con iman electrodinamico?


----------



## quiquino

Me encanto este post!!! Les cuento algo,el otro dia me llama un vecino y me dice que hay dos bafles tirados en la calle(mediodia del 1 de mayo) evidentemente eran para mi porque tarde 3 horas en ir y aun estaban ahi,los traje los empece a desarmar y ohhhh sorpresa,dos leea de 15 " del año 1978.Los pruebo y funcionaban perfectos aun sin las alas!!todo original menos las alas que ya fueron reparadas y hoy (20 dias despues) suenan increibles!!!!!!
Alguien de los que sabe sobre la marca me podria dar alguna especificacion tecnica del parlante??tienen un iman muy raro y a medida que investigue me dijeron que ran imanes de alnico!Dejo fotos!!muchas gracias desde ya!!
Y si alguien me puede decir con que acompañarlos en unas cajas de vias t*am*b*ié*n se lo agradezco!

Y despues de leerme casi todo lo que escribieron los que saben mas arriba , lo primero que me llamo la atencion de estos *L*eea es la gran sensibilidad a los graves y medios que tienen al ser un parlante tan grande y tan pesado!! ahhhh y el iman no tiene iman!! o sea no se le pega nada!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si que tienen imán dentro (blindado) , esos parlantes tienen una altísima sensibilidad (suenan mucho con poca potencia) y eran ideales para equipos valvulares.

Te felicito por el arreglo, conservando cono y bobina original


----------



## quiquino

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si que tienen imán dentro (blindado) , esos parlantes tienen una altísima sensibilidad (suenan mucho con poca potencia) y eran ideales para equipos valvulares.
> 
> Te felicito por el arreglo, conservando cono y bobina original




Gracias!!!La verdad que estoy feliz con mis Leea!! acepto sugerencias sobre como mejorar los medios y agudos!!!Que me aconsejan poner??


----------



## JC9222

Hola mi nombre es luciano, soy estudiante de grabación y producción musical y me interesa mucho aprender de audio, hace muy poco en entre las cosas de mi suegro encontré un micrófono Leea Lec-922 y me encanto. Busque información en Internet y no vi nada que hablara de este mic ni siquiera en Mercado libre alguien que lo venda. Quería saber si alguien tiene alguna medición que se haya hecho sobre este micrófono. Dado que en Internet no encontré nada y quisiera saber como se comporta este mic en las octavas o algún dato mas seria de ayuda dado que me encanto encontrar uno y que sea un pedazo de la historia argentina. Desde ya agradezco. ...



Aqui les dejo una foto


----------



## jorgefer

JC9222 dijo:


> Hola mi nombre es luciano, soy estudiante de grabación y producción musical y me interesa mucho aprender de audio, hace muy poco en entre las cosas de mi suegro encontré un micrófono Leea Lec-922 y me encanto. Busque información en Internet y no vi nada que hablara de este mic ni siquiera en Mercado libre alguien que lo venda. Quería saber si alguien tiene alguna medición que se haya hecho sobre este micrófono. Dado que en Internet no encontré nada y quisiera saber como se comporta este mic en las octavas o algún dato mas seria de ayuda dado que me encanto encontrar uno y que sea un pedazo de la historia argentina. Desde ya agradezco. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui les dejo una foto



No creo que haya mediciones publicadas, esto es lo que pude encontrar:


LEC 922 - Micrófono electret estéreo

Direccional-Cardioide 

Nivel de rechazo:                   a 90º  -2.4 dB
                                      a 180º -14.8 dB

Rango de respuesta:    20-20000 Hz (+/- 8 dB)
                                      130-9000 Hz (+/- 3 dB)

Nivel de impedancia:    sobre 1000 ohms de carga
                                      0.305 mV /μ Bar (-70.3 dB)
                                      Referencia 0 dB 1 V/ μ Bar

Impedancia de salida:  1000 ohms

Pila:                              1.5V tamaño AA

Consumo:                     0.21 mA

Accesorios:                   Cable fijo de 6 mts. De largo con plugs de 6.3mm individualizados         
                                      R y L.

Este micrófono era original de Primo, un fabricante japonés. Tal vez ahí puedas encontrar algo más.


----------



## JC9222

JorgeFer gracias por tu respuesta, acá les dejo la tarjetita que estaba dentro de la caja que dice los datos que me dijiste. Voy a averiguar en primo a ver si encuentro algo. Estuve probando lo y tiene una repuesta muy buena. La verdad es que para tener el tiempo que tiene no se puede creer que no tenga nada de ruido. En fin un juguete divino. Gracias.


----------



## jorgefer

Sí, tengo uno que uso desde hace 20 años y estoy muy contento con él.

Parece ser el EMU-4527:

http://www.preservationsound.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/PrimoMicrophoneCatalog.pdf


----------



## stexman

hola a todos, tengo 50 años mi historia con leea comenzo cuando tenia 13 años y logre comprar un parlante leea 1222 xe para mi amplificador " magico " cicuito de la revista lupin, lo que era una locura ya que viendo hoy en dia el circuito estimo no daba mas de 1w, aunque el 1222 rendia con ese W mucho mas que mi audifiel de 8". A eso de los 16 ya estaba estudiando electronica y en un comercio en el cual compraba componentes en Lomas de Zamora trajeron para la venta el kit LEEA C12 , como ya me conocian me permitieron tomarle todas las medidas y con la ayuda de un carpintero amigo armamos las cajas pero encastradas y reforzadas a diferencia de las leea que traian un sistema de encastre para que las arme el propio usuario sin encolar ni clavar, estimo con el tiempo causaria vibracion y deberia encolarse todo esto, esta cajas que arme en mas o menos un año las pude terminar o mejor dicho pude comprar todos sus componentes: dos woofer 1264 dos medios 812 4 domos hf40 y los dos divisores, todo excepto los hf40 estan aun funcionando perfectamente y sin reenconar y las cajas aun con su rigides estructural como el primer dia ( despues voy a ver como subir fotos de las mismas ) obviamente ya no tenia el magico de 1w pero fueron pasando por los distintos amplificadores, incluso se aguantaron, no a fondo, el AU717 los hf40 se quemaron varias veces y la ultima vez que los deje para reparar el negocio cerro y nunca mas los vi asi que ahora estan con unos de esos domo de jharo y un bala chiquito cada caja.
Hace cosa de 10 años me consegui a mi modo de ver una figurita dificil de hallar, un par de bafles originales leea 6210 RX con 2 woofer de 10 dos medios de domo ( no creo sean de leea estos medios ) y dos tw 2001 cada uno todo funcionando a la perfeccion solo la reja artesanal de uno de ellos esta rota, andan muy bien incluso son bastante sensibles solo el tw no me convence del todo pero no me gustaria sacarlas de original asi que alli estan los 2001.
Tengo tambien unos sansui spx 8900 ( malisimos a mi gusto estridentes a full, woofer 18" al pepe )  y unos turner 304 alguno de uds. saben que parlantes tienen los turner ? ya que no los pude abrir sin riesgo de romper la tapa el medio parece un leea de 5", tengo un monton de cachivaches mas luego voy a ir contando mis experiencias ya que muchas veces compro sin funcionar y luego los reparo ya que la electronica paso a ser hobbie para mi ya que deje hace unos 20 años ( con carlos un TV costaba 100 pesos un microondas 99 pesos y nadie los reparaba ) y me dedique a otro rubro que nada que ver ( comercio de ropa ) bueno por ahora no molesto mas desde ya muchas gracias por la atencion, cuando pueda subo fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Date una vueltita por aqui :

Historia del Audio en Argentina 

Audio vintage, aquellos años maravillosos. 

Bienvenido al Foro !


----------



## stexman

gracias por la bienvenida, si estuve mirando los link, en momentos libres de gente en el negocio voy leyendo todo ya que es muy bueno e interesante, indudablemente uno se pone nostalgico con la edad, me gusta escuchar buen audio sin exagerar a tonterias como cables de 5000 verdes o giradiscos de 10000 de la misma moneda, solo algo logico de acuerdo al lugar que poseo para tal fin y sobre todo me gusta mucho experimentar y reparar mis proyectitos tanto de audio como de radio ( soy radioaficionado ) en mis ratos libres ya que algun instrumental , mas que nada de radiofrecuencia, tengo aun de la epoca del 1 a 1. slds


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seeeeeeee , aqui tenés un par de radioaficionados y que les gusta el audio.

El tema de los audiófilos Hi End es que además no saben que a los 50 años perdimos la mitad de la audición 

Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End 

¿ Querés derrochar dinero ?, entrá al rincón del audiófilo.

Saludos !


----------



## rubenchaco

Altec y Jensen sigue fabricando parlantes  y algo se consigue, la pregunta es si son originales o también lo copiaron? y el sonido es comparable a un leea?_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-502860733-2-altec-3156-16-nuevos-usa-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-508056763-bafles-altec-lansing-model-8-24-kilosrango-de-potencia-de-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-506321506-par-de-parlantes-jensen-alnico-p10r-10-8-ohms-made-in-italy-_JM_
Conos Altec se consiguen http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Altec-755A-Cone-755E-/301161002485?pt=US_Speaker_Parts_Components&hash=item461e9835f5
8" SPEAKERS WIDE RANGE ALTEC/ JENSEN HYBRIDS! Se hacen envíos a Argentina http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-SPEAKERS-WIDE-RANGE-ALTEC-JENSEN-HYBRIDS-/181315780516?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2a37433fa4
http://reconekits.com/altec421-15inreconekit-3.aspx


----------



## quiquino

Hola! No me maten si pregunto una burrada x favor!! hace 1 mes mas o menos puse mi primer post en este foro contando la reparacion de unos Leea de 15 " despues de consultar al hombra del que tanto hablaron que reparaba leea me dijo que eran unos parlantes de entre 40/50 watts pero eso no es lo importante.Hoy me ofrecieron unos Leea 812 re (8" -18 watts) ,mi pregunta concreta es la siguiente: los puedo utilizar como medios??? y no los hago pelota con un audinac at510??? me asuste que sean de 18 watts!!gracias y perdon si pregunto una burrada!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

El AT510 dará unos 25 Watts por canal , así que esos rangos medios irían perfectos con el divisor de frecuencias adecuado.

Solo asegurate que no estén reenconados


----------



## quiquino

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El AT510 dará unos 25 Watts por canal , así que esos rangos medios irían perfectos con el divisor de frecuencias adecuado.
> 
> Solo asegurate que no estén reenconados



Esa es la eterna pregunta, si son enconados o no? pero están nuevos en caja segun me dijeron, es raro ! Gracias por responder ! abrazo

Gente tengo esto en la mano pero realmente los dos andan muy bien como medios (Aclaro que no conocía la marca Emave) y la duda es que no se si el cono del Leea es original porque no pude conseguir una foto de frente del modelo !

Y éstos son los Emave ! La verdad es que son de un amigo y no se ni cuanto ofrecerle ! No lo quiero estafar de ninguna manera porque es un tipazo ! Valor de mercado aproximado ?


----------



## janston

quiquino dijo:


> Gente tengo esto en la mano pero realmente los dos andan muy bien como medios (Aclaro que no conocia la marca Emave) y la duda es que no se si el cono del Leea es original porque no pude conseguir una foto de frente del modelo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> y estos son los emave!! la verdad es que son de un amigo y no se ni cuanto ofrecerle!!! no lo quiero estafar de ninguna manera porque es un tipazo!!!Valor de mercado aproximado???



El 8/12BF de la foto esta reenconado, y le pusieron cualquier cosa...
El Emave esta original al parecer. Yo te diria 400 el par de esos, es justo.

Viendo las fotos que publicaste, compra y usa los Emave que van a funcionar mucho mejor que esos 8/12 con cono de subwoofer de audiocar

saludos


----------



## quiquino

janston dijo:


> El 8/12BF de la foto esta reenconado, y le pusieron cualquier cosa...
> El Emave esta original al parecer. Yo te diria 400 el par de esos, es justo.
> 
> Viendo las fotos que publicaste, compra y usa los Emave que van a funcionar mucho mejor que esos 8/12 con cono de subwoofer de audiocar
> 
> saludos



Gracias janston!!!!abrazo genio!!


----------



## colomdq

Hola fans de los leea, soy luis de mar del plata y soy nuevo en el foro! tengo algo que es una rareza (ya que busque y no encontre en ningun lado) dos columnas leea originales con 4 1070bf 2 2002 y 2 2001. vienen con dos manijas en un costado para transportarlas, esquineros de metal y calculo que pesas mas de 50 kilos cada una! alguien las conoce ya que quiero venderlas y queria tener idea de precio, si a alguien le interesa subo fotos en cuanto pueda!! saludos


----------



## Lucas damian

Hola Luis  subí Las fotos de esas columnas. Creo Averlas Visto algúna vez. Saludos


----------



## colomdq

hola lucas, aca subo las fotos que pude sacar, no son de calidad pero se ve! la otra esta en igual estado y es la que esta sin tapa ya que les estoy haciendo cambiar las alas foan (1500 mangos) pero se que su valor es muy superior al arreglo, no tengo ideal la potencia ya que no dice en ningun lado pero estan conectados de a dos en serie asi que si no me falla la cuenta tendria que ser 140 w. si alguien tiene alguna data lo agradezco!!  saludos


----------



## Joaquin Horacio

Hola , soy nuevo en este foro, tengo la suerte de tener unos Leea coaxiales de ALNICO  modelo 151-B , necesito toda la data posible de este modelo y si alguno tiene los planos de la caja que recomendaban.
Desde ya muchas gracias , prometo subir fotos del paso a paso.


----------



## janston

Joaquin Horacio dijo:


> Hola , soy nuevo en este foro, tengo la suerte de tener unos Leea coaxiales de ALNICO  modelo 151-B , necesito toda la data posible de este modelo y si alguno tiene los planos de la caja que recomendaban.
> Desde ya muchas gracias , prometo subir fotos del paso a paso.



Bienvenido!
Fijate en los archivos adjuntos en los mensajes de los demas usuarios. Hay planos de cajas originales para varios modelos incluido el tuyo. Y yo subi hace tiempo ya un folleto del cox151c, pero es casi lo mismo; cambio el diseño de la campana nomas.

Lo mejor para esos parlantes son cajas karlson o reflex, pero en lo personal te recomendaria las reflex. Planos de ambos diseños ya estan subidos en el foro.

saludos


----------



## Joaquin Horacio

MD80 dijo:


> Solo uno me vino con la corneta, la saqué para evitar que se rompa, y ahora no la encuentro... así que no, no las tengo. Estuve buscando algún reemplazo pero sin éxito...



Hola estoy buscando diseño de cajas para mis leea coaxial 151-B y vi que te faltan cornetas para el tuyo , si queres podes hacer un molde con las mias y ver si las podes replicar en resina


----------



## diepalmieri

janston dijo:


> Bienvenido!
> Fijate en los archivos adjuntos en los mensajes de los demas usuarios. Hay planos de cajas originales para varios modelos incluido el tuyo. Y yo subi hace tiempo ya un folleto del cox151c, pero es casi lo mismo; cambio el diseño de la campana nomas.
> 
> Lo mejor para esos parlantes son cajas karlson o reflex, pero en lo personal te recomendaria las reflex. Planos de ambos diseños ya estan subidos en el foro.
> 
> saludos



Estos son los mios. Son como estos? Son de fines de los 50's. No hay mucha info. Arma una caja para el 151C que va a andar bien!
Saludos
Diego


----------



## sounder

Por favor, ¿ Alguno sabe qué woofer usaba LEEA en su bafle modelo 2010 ?

Desde ya se agradece cualquier información.


----------



## VonBraun

Hola gente del foro hace muchos años que ando detrás de ésto y por donde vivo ni loco se consiguen ni viejitos. Necesito un respuesta un tanto urgente... éste cono es algo diferente de los que he visto en este modelo... Será original? Muchas Gracias.


----------



## VonBraun

Hola gente del foro de nuevo aquí haciendo preguntas... qué opinan de estos Leea 12-150 BE? Les parecen originales? Les agradezco su ayuda. Y por todo el conocimiento volcado en esta página, son unos genios.


----------



## Fogonazo

VonBraun dijo:


> Hola gente del foro de nuevo aquí haciendo preguntas... qué opinan de estos Leea 12-150 BE? _*Les parecen originales?*_ Les agradezco su ayuda. Y por todo el conocimiento volcado en esta página, son unos genios.


----------



## VonBraun

Hola Fogonazo, que quieres decir? Disculpa.



aquí hay más... la pregunta en concreto es.. Serán originales ésos conos? Según el vendedor si lo son, de diferente camada. Estoy a 700 km como para ir a verlos y/o probarlos por eso es que los molesto, aquí hay personas que de Leea saben muchísimo. Veo que uno de ellos está fechado en dic 97 casi lo último que produjo Leea. Hace mucho tiempo deseo comprar unos, pero no estoy seguro...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate estos links de este mismo hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...15806-post881361/?highlight=falsos#post881361
a los que hace referencia Janston son estos: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-491402614-leea-15-150-bf-como-nuevo-_JM?redirectedFromSearch=true_

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...15806-post475412/?highlight=falsos#post475412

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...15806-post475401/?highlight=falsos#post475401

y hay muchos mas en este mismo tema...


----------



## VonBraun

Gracias Dr Zoidberg por su respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por que no recorrés el hilo que hay fotos de parlantes originales 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/820465/


----------



## VonBraun

Muchasg racias dosmetros, he visto fotos de parlantes originales aqui que no concuerdan con los conos de los folletos. De todas formas muchas gracias por su preocupación, seguiré investigando pero... me acabo de comunicar con una casa antigua de electrónica y me dicen que encontraron en deposito parlantes leea en caja de 8" (nuevos) me parece que iré a verlos es mejor sacrificar un poco de graves (ud que opina?), creo que solo me importa que sea Leea original. Si los consigo mando un par de fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De ocho pulgadas tenés woofers , rango extendido y rango medio


----------



## VonBraun

Dosmetros creo que ya mismo me voy a ver que tienen... yo préste unos leea 12" 45w rango extendido a un amigo alla por el 99.
Pasaba música el muchacho, creí que los iba a cuidar pero los quemó, bah... me los devolvió hechos a nuevo (en su totalidad) un tiempo después... Imaginen como suenan ahora sin las partes originales... dejé de usarlos y fueron a parar a un galponcito... ya son muchos años sin escuchar Leea. Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## diegomj1973

VonBraun dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, que quieres decir? Disculpa.
> 
> 
> 
> aquí hay más... la pregunta en concreto es.. Serán originales ésos conos? Según el vendedor si lo son, de diferente camada. Estoy a 700 km como para ir a verlos y/o probarlos por eso es que los molesto, aquí hay personas que de Leea saben muchísimo. Veo que uno de ellos está fechado en dic 97 casi lo último que produjo Leea. Hace mucho tiempo deseo comprar unos, pero no estoy seguro...



Fuí poseedor de dos LEEA 12BE150. El cono del parlante en la cuarta foto (de izquierda a derecha) lo veo dudoso (no lo veo como los que yo disponía). La suspensión se parece al de un UCOA. El otro, parecería legítimo. La duda se me plantea con ambos imanes (que parecen ser originales los dos). Hace un tiempo, subí el catálogo que los acompañaba (lo único que he conservado de ellos) => fijate.

Ver el archivo adjunto 86224


----------



## VonBraun

diegomj1973 Gracias por la info. La verdad que ese cono es dudoso. He leido por aquí de algunas variaciones en la fabricación de algunos modelos, pero no creo que Leea experimentara con los conos en sus ultimos días de vida... y menos con un modelo de parlante ya hecho en gran serie. Tal vez alguien como Jorgefer sabría la respuesta...


----------



## Joaquin Horacio

unos son los 222c y los otros son unos 815
puede ser que hallan sido parejas?
la persona que me los vendió me dijo que estaban en un estudio de grabación.
lamentablemente quemados
de los 222c tengo las etiquetas originales con el acrílico. yo se las había sacado para que no se pierdan en la reparación

Hola, me podrias decir que modelo son los parlantes que se ven al fondo con tapa redondeada?
Son de alnico? sabes la potencia? saludos


----------



## VonBraun

Por si le hace falta a alguien... medidas de varios baffles para parlantes Leea. No se si ya estaban en la biblioteca, allí no pude encontrar algunas medidas, así que aquí van por las dudas:


----------



## el indio

Hola, pequeña gran duda, me tope con una persona que tiene 2 woofer 12 pulgadas de 150w leea en caja original, guardados en una estanteria desde hace un buen rato, cosultado sobre si me los vendes dijo que si, ahora, si decir aun cuanto, con que parlantes actuales puedo comparar, se que eran muy buenos los leea, pero... vale la pena, seria mejor comprar unos importados actuales por el mismo procio??.. cual seria su equivalente actual en cuanto a calidad me refiero??


----------



## Joaquin Horacio

Hola a todos, me podrían decir si el Leea axial 1222 XE lleva imán de alnico ó ceramico?  Gracias


----------



## nachocamacho

Alguien tiene los datos de los Leea 1070RE?


----------



## POLI

colomdq dijo:


> hola lucas, aca subo las fotos que pude sacar, no son de calidad pero se ve! la otra esta en igual estado y es la que esta sin tapa ya que les estoy haciendo cambiar las alas foan (1500 mangos) pero se que su valor es muy superior al arreglo, no tengo ideal la potencia ya que no dice en ningun lado pero estan conectados de a dos en serie asi que si no me falla la cuenta tendria que ser 140 w. si alguien tiene alguna data lo agradezco!!  saludos



Si son como los como los que pasaron por mis manos ...  tenes cada parlante de 16 ohms 50 w RMS conectados en serie paralelo, lo que te daria unos teoricos 200 w RMS . Para asegurarse hay que ver la configuracion que tienen, pero con un 99% de seguridad  es 50W y 16 ohms por parlantes. Unos  hermosas cajas , con unos graves sorprendentes. Te falta a lo largo de la varilla de aluminio toda una inscripcion que dice LEEA  , fondo negro y letras plateadas.


----------



## diepalmieri

Jinstruments, me encantaron tus bafles! Sabes con que reparé varios conos abollados?? Con una aspiradora!! Buscate el accesorio que tome el copo, y le vas dando toques al motor hasta que te lo saque para afuera, queda joya.
Felicitaciones de nuevo!
Yo me estoy armando un conjunto LEEA tal como lo recomienda la hoja de datos del divisor C8. Tiene un 812, un RM650 y un HFD40 de fenólico. Fui consiguiendo todos los componentes (hoy en día) y solo me falta la caja. Como para recordar lo que hacía cuando estudiaba, jaja
Saludos



jinstruments dijo:


> Hola a todos .
> Antes que nada me presento ya que soy nuevo por aquí:  me llamo Juan, soy de Neuquén, técnico en electrónica, con cuarenta y tantos pirulos.
> 
> Felicitaciones a los creadores y participantes de este foro, que nos enseñan y vuelven a la luz las gloriosas épocas de LEEA y de sus productos.
> 
> Les cuento que conocí los Leea en mi época de estudiante, allá por los 80, me quería armar un buen par de bafles Hi Fi para uso hogareño. Ya tenía mi ampo 40 +40  armado de un Kit RCA comprado en Eneka  de calle Tucumán (mas de un nostálgico se acordara).
> 
> Bueno, en una casa de electrónica de aquí vendían los  Leea como la mejor opción (y no estaban equivocados).  Le tenía ganas a unos 15” pero no llegaba mi presupuesto,  así que me fui un escaloncito  mas abajo y después de estudiar las hojas de datos y de leer un poco del tema, decidí comprar para hacer un sistema de 3 vías Bass réflex:        1270BF/AR  +  650RM + 2 (dos) Tw  HFD-40  + Div Frec 3 vías Leea 12959
> 
> El bafle lo hice yo, ya que mi viejo tenía el lugar y las herramientas y me doy cierta maña, respetando el volumen interno y el tubo de sintonía que aconsejaba LEEA, quedo aceptable.  Le aplique al diseño del frente ciertas recomendaciones que leí en revistas de audio de la época y con parlantes al ras.   No es necesario explicarles a Uds. como suena esto……. Acá van algunas fotos adjuntas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59781
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59782
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59783
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59784
> 
> Bueno hace un par de años empezaron a desintegrase literalmente la suspensión alas de foam, lo que me entristeció y creía que ya era el final de mis wofers. Resulta que me recomendaron un reparador de parlantes de la zona y realmente (creo) hizo un buen trabajo, solo cambio el foam y el guarda polvo, el resto sigue original -> ¿ pudo haber cambiado las características – valores T/S  del parlante con esta reparación ? (tu opinión jorgefer siempre es de referencia).  Va fotos del trabajo realizado
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59787
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59788
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59789
> 
> No la quiero hacer larga, así que en otro mensaje les consultare, ya que a las cajas quiero hacerles mejoras y cambios.
> Saludos Cordiales.
> 
> PD1:  El cartelito Sansui, fue un desliz de aquella época, no sabia lo que era Leea (perdonuussss)
> 
> PD2:  El copo guarda polvo abollado, fue gentileza de mi sobrina …ggrrrrr…. :enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## askiam

Hola a todos . 
Antes que nada me presento ya que soy nuevo, me llamo Ricardo,soy de buenos aires tengo unos leea 1270 sa y no se las medidas del bafle, ni la potencia si pudieran ayudarme se los agradeceria.

Los 1270 sa no los veo por ningun lado, y encima me estan diciendo
que son suspencion acustica sin tubo de sintonia estoy desorientado 

Los planos de 1270 estan pero no terminan como los mios en ¨(sa) hable por telefono con el hijo de Roberto y me dijo que son suspencion acustica
Se corto la comunicacion y hasta ahora no lo pude ubicar

Son originales, son bafles que hizo un conocido y de tanto cargosearlo me los regalo


----------



## VonBraun

Hola Askiam, y si pruebas con esto? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/ seguro tus parlantes soportan 70watt y fijate con el winsd calculas el baffle. Yo tengo unos leea1221 xe (no se encuentran datos) y haré eso exactamente cuando le cambie las cajas, por ahora están en unas karlson y suenan bien. Espero que encuentres solución sino busca en Facebook hay un par de grupos de Leea, pero acá es mejor porque aprendés en serio y no dependes de cualquier bolazo que te digan por ahí. Suerte.


----------



## Kasnya

Buenas tardes y feliz año a todos. Acepto opiniones. Me encuentro ente el siguiente dilema: armar baffles de tres vías o con un sólo parlante de rango extendido? Siempre hablando de Leea de alnico, claro. Gracias anticipadas


----------



## jjm

Hola, la combinación de ambos es la mas agradable. A mi me gusta mucho el sonido del rango extendido. pero se queda corto arriba y le falta abajo. Deberías evaluar acorde a la música que escuchas. Voz humana, saxo, redoblante, y los medios exigidos son para el rango extendido. Mi solución de compromiso un sub y un tweeter cortado en 10 KHz y estás en tres vias personalizado. No hay magia ni misterio, desde siempre existe este dilema. suerte.


----------



## Kasnya

jjm dijo:


> Hola, la combinación de ambos es la mas agradable. A mi me gusta mucho el sonido del rango extendido. pero se queda corto arriba y le falta abajo. Deberías evaluar acorde a la música que escuchas. Voz humana, saxo, redoblante, y los medios exigidos son para el rango extendido. Mi solución de compromiso un sub y un tweeter cortado en 10 KHz y estás en tres vias personalizado. No hay magia ni misterio, desde siempre existe este dilema. suerte.


Gracias por tu opinión jjm. La tomo y te vuelvo a consultar. Mi experiencia con los sub no ha sido de lo mejor. Por lo general tienden a homogeneizar los bajos y quitarle matices. Yo escucho mucho contrabajo y con el sub pierde sutilezas. Probablemente no he dado con uno bueno. ¿Alguna recomendación? Te cuento mis configuraciones actuales: Silco 343 con bafles Leea 12' de tres vías (excelente); Rotel rx 404 con Jensen 15', tres vías (muy b¡en); The Fisher TX 100 con Akai de 4 vías (excelente); Audinac 4210 con Leea 3 vías y Pioneer QX-8000a Quadrafonico con Bose 301 dos vías (Excelente). Ahora quiero armarme un buen 5.1 para cine y audio con un Nakamichi de los ´90 y aquí viene mi dilema. Pienso en 5 parlantes pequeños  y, tal vez, un buen sub. ¿Alguna recomendación? Desde ya, mil gracias por anticipado.


----------



## diepalmieri

Kasnya, para contrabajo te recomiendo un COX en caja Karlson. Son ideales. Es contrabajo suena muy real.


----------



## Kasnya

diepalmieri dijo:


> Kasnya, para contrabajo te recomiendo un COX en caja Karlson. Son ideales. Es contrabajo suena muy real.


Gracias, diepalmieri, excelente dato. Investigaré por ahí y luego te cuento. Saludos.


----------



## janston

Dejo unas fotos de un Leea LB1522 de fines de la decada del 50


----------



## JohannisLucius

Al fin consegui los Cox 152 B para las Cajas Karlson de 1974 que tenian los 1222xe... Vamos a ver como suenan !!!!
Cajas originales y el Foam deshecho x el tiempo....necesitan unos mimos y les cuento !!


----------



## Kasnya

JohannisLucius dijo:


> Al fin consegui los Cox 152 B para las Cajas Karlson de 1974 que tenian los 1222xe... Vamos a ver como suenan !!!!
> Cajas originales y el Foam deshecho x el tiempo....necesitan unos mimos y les cuento !!



Gran hallazgo. Felicitaciones. Por favor, dejanos saber cómo suenan. Tengo el mismo proyecto. Saludos.


----------



## JohannisLucius

Hola DannyR...Te cuento que hace como un año y medio atras de ellos y eso es parte de lo divertido de este hobbie. La busqueda !!!
Saludos


----------



## crimson

Así como sergio rossi en _éste mensaje_ me encontré en la Catedral de Salta:

con estos hermosos parlantes Leea, que siguen sonando de maravilla aunque ya parecen tener una punta de años:

Para la próxima... ¿me excomulgarán si me traigo un par...?
Saludos C


----------



## Kasnya

A propósito de la Catedral de Salta, acabo de comprar unos antiguos bafles que eran de la Capilla del Colegio Don Bosco de San Niolás. Son cinco bafles cilíndricos de madera maciza con frente en forma de roseta y dorados a la hoja. Tienen parlantes muy antiguos de 5,5 pulgadas. No me doy cuenta qué marca son. Dos suenan muy bien, con mucha claridad y amplitud sonora, otros dos tienen el papel rasgado y tienen roce en el centro y uno no suena. Los compré porque me gustaron las cajas. No me imaginaba que los parlantitos podían sonar tan bien. La idea es hacer un 5.1. La pregunta que me hago es si vale la pena reparar estos parlantes o reemplazarlos por otros. En ese caso, ¿por cuáles?. Lamentablemente todavía no tengo antiguedad en el foro para subir fotos.


----------



## crimson

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/
Saludos C


----------



## Kasnya

Muchas Gracias, Crimson. En breve subiré las fotos siguiendo las indicaciones. Saludos.


----------



## djuanje

Hola a todos. Regreso nuevamente para hacerles una pregunta. tengo un parlante leea 15" pero no se que modelo es. les dejo las fotos asi lo ven y me dicen cual puede ser, asi puedo ver sus especificaciones y asi realizar la caja correspondiente. Tiene una bobina de 3" minimo aprox. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

15-c 830be , para bajo eléctrico 30/50 Watts 30/4000 Hz

Ver el archivo adjunto 100806

Ver el archivo adjunto 100805

Ver el archivo adjunto 100804

Ver el archivo adjunto 100803


----------



## djuanje

DOSMETROS: no, no es el parlante que me pusiste, vos decis un parlante ya muy viejito de poca potencia. este es masa mas pesdadita con bobina minimo en 3" y lo probé con una potencia exon 200 por canal y no lo pisa del todo, se queda corto... la campana del parlante que pusiste es practicamente la misma pero la bornera es diferente. Es mas creo que es la copia esacta del parlante ev 200W porque tengo uno y es igualito en sus caracteristicas fisicas.


----------



## sergio rossi

vio don crimson como suenan todavía. y tengo entendido que en la casa de tucuman había instalado un equipo de audio para generar efectos de sonido ambiente en cada sala como representando los eventos de esa época, las reuniones. etc. no se que marca eran los amplis pero si que los parlantes y bafles eran leea. ojo estoy hablando de unos 35 40 años atrás. según me ha contado mi viejo. pero esto de la catedral de salta es historia sonante todavía. vale la pena escucharse una misa en el lugar aun para los mas escépticos. un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Conocí el sistema ese Sergio  , lo hicieron unos amigos compañeros de facu de un Ingeniero amigo de la familia , en rigor era una especie de obra teatral sin actores.

Simulaba que se desplazaban hablando de un ambiente a otro , vela incluida ya que era nocturno. Los sonidos y brillos de las velas habían sido grabados en una grabadora de 24 canales. Y el efecto de velas y de sonido era impresionante ; se veia de parado desde el patio 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo

Tengo la impresión que este parlante y LEEA nunca se conocieron 


Ver el archivo adjunto 124778​
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-leea-dudosos-34667/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo no quería ser taaan mala onda  , primero pensé que era un Altec Lansing . . . pero . . . 

Si es de los Leea nuevos  , cómo te dice Fogo , no son Leea


----------



## djuanje

Nada que ver Fogonazo, campana leea, masa leea, todo leea, lo tengo porque yo mismo lo compre nuevo junto a los be 150 y como la caja la tenia trabajando en un salón de fiestas se cambio muchas veces y así se fue rompiendo la calco de atrás, suena un misil el parlante, mas que los be 150 porque también los tengo, le pongo una potencia de 200 por canal en 8 ohms y suena un paquete. simplemente quería saber que modelo es pero bueno ya me fijare si encuentro papeles viejos y listo.
y estoy casi seguro que este es la linea de leea que es la copia esacta al electro voice, porque tengo un electro de 15 que era el compañero y son arquitectónicamente iguales, suenan igual de grosos, solo cambia la campana que es fundición de aluminio el electro.


----------



## Fogonazo

Los moldes de las campanas LEEA fueron vendidos y siguieron haciendo campanas "LEEA"   muchos años después del cierre de la fábrica.


----------



## djuanje

Ya lo se Fogonazo, soy dj y creo que vi mas parlantes leea en mi vida que autos por la calle. estos los compre nuevos por el año 97. lastima que tire las cajas papeles todo donde vinieron. los primeros que fabricaron los parlantes despues que cerraron leea fueron los audio city, eran leea 100%. y sigo sin saber el modelo, bueno, serguro son los 200w o 250w.


----------



## Joaquin Horacio

Hola, alguien podrá
 decirme la repuesta en frecuencia del 1270 RE  ? Gracias


----------



## JohannisLucius

Tengo una ficha de construccion de bafles para el 1270 y establece una potencia de 70Watts RMS, con una bobina movil de 50mm 2"..y una presion sonora de 95dB. Saludos



y la frecuencias 35Hz-15K Hz


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y por que no la subís al Foro y enriquecés el post de los Leea 

¿Cómo subo imágenes y *archivos*?


----------



## JohannisLucius

Jaja Hola 2Mts..es un jpg de 231x240...lo veo con lupa !!!



Veamos si se ve algo !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JohannisLucius dijo:


> Jaja Hola 2Mts..es un jpg de 231x240...lo veo con lupa !!!
> Veamos si se ve algo !!


Pssss.... con todo el software que hay...


----------



## JohannisLucius

Como todo apasionado con Leea ..no podia dejar pasar la oportunidad de tener estos pequenos gran bafles de suspension. Y a uno lo abri ..de curioso nomas ...les mando unas fotos. Voy a musicalizar la cocina!!! porque no tengo mas lugar en casa...!!!Jajaja


----------



## JohannisLucius

Unos meses atras adquiri unos Leea de 12"-12C130BF AR que se utilizaron en los bafles 747 de Audinac, lamentablemente no funcionan correctamente y fueron sobrepasados de pontencia, con la consecuente rotura interior de la bobina...La recomendacion seria ..tratarlos como a un 124BF??? Tengo dudas  !!!



Les envio algunas fotos


----------



## DannyR

Hola amigos como estan! les cuento que estoy con ganas de adquirir unos parlantes leea "812BF" pero como nunca los escuche, me gustaria que me den su opinión si vale o no la pena en gastar en éstos parlantes, alguien tuvo alguna experiencia con ellos?  un saludo cordial!


----------



## pandacba

Es de 8 pulagadas alrededor de 20W  de potencia venía RE y BF, tenes que utilzarlo con un equipo acorde en potencia 
Sonaban bastante bien, hay que ver en que estado esta


----------



## DannyR

Lo que estoy buscando en éstos parlantes es calidad y fidelidad, lo que me temo es en el estado en el que se encuentren, son usados.. y por el precio que me los quieren vender no se si comprarlos o buscar otros parlantes que me  convengan mejor con respecto al precio..


----------



## DOSMETROS

DannyR , recorré todo el post y mirá las fotos de los conos , el cono del 812RE era bastante característico por ser liso con solo dos anillos :








Del 812BF no recuerdo cómo era


----------



## VonBraun

DannyR, ojo que el 812BF solo era para 12watts, no 18watts como el 812Re o 25watts como el 822BF, no sé cuanto te estarán pidiendo, pero Leea largó tantos miles de 812RE, que yo conseguí hace poco, en caja, 2 unidades, y un 822bf también en caja sin uso. Ojalá que consigas algo también, suenan excelentes. Del 812BF sólo tengo esta foto:


----------



## DannyR

VonBraun viendo la potencia que soportan creo que no los voy a comprar, como decis hay un miles dando vueltas..y quizas a mejor precio.. la cuestion es encontrarlos..  me alegro que hayas conseguido los tuyos!


----------



## JohannisLucius

Tengo estos divisores de frecuencia de tres vias y me falta informacion tecnica. No se que potencia admiten ni cual es el cruce de frecuencia, si alguno sabe o tiene folletos , se lo agradezco. Saludos  
Segun Leo debajo de Leea ---12983..tiene un poco de soldadura encima


----------



## pandacba

Podrias transcribir el numero debajo de la palabra "Leea" las dos últimas cifras no las entiendo, puede que llegue a tener alguna info en un viejo libro


----------



## diepalmieri

Ese divisor es un C10 de LEEA para tres vías. Te adjunto el folleto original.
Saludos,


----------



## ramiro77

Gente, tengo una pregunta para los que más clara la tienen con la marca. Me ofrecieron unos bafles con un Leea 812 re cada uno. Pareciera ser que salieron así de fábrica, pero el bafle no tiene etiquetas de Leea ni nada por el estilo. Se vendieron así alguna vez? O probablemente fueron armados?
De todas maneras los voy a traer si estan buenos los conos y bobina, ya que me los ofrecieron en canje por unos Audifiel que tengo guardados y que no pienso usar. Y las cajas están bastante conservadas. Requieren poco laburo encima.


----------



## JohannisLucius

ramiro77 dijo:


> Gente, tengo una pregunta para los que más clara la tienen con la marca. Me ofrecieron unos bafles con un Leea 812 re cada uno. Pareciera ser que salieron así de fábrica, pero el bafle no tiene etiquetas de Leea ni nada por el estilo. Se vendieron así alguna vez? O probablemente fueron armados?


 

Ramiro tenes posibilidad de sacar unas fotos?? ...yo compre bafles con 812bf apocrifos en el exterior...y estaban en perfecto estado y eran los de Alnico
. 
Asi vemos. De curiosos...


----------



## ramiro77

Aún no fui a buscarlos. Iré mañana por la tarde. Pero son los RE, no los bf.


----------



## JohannisLucius

Leea hizo varios modelos de 812re


----------



## ramiro77

Sí, eso lo tenía claro de haber leído el hilo. Mi duda apuntaba al bafle que me ofrecen, ya que se ve de "época" y parecido a los que hacía Leea, pero no tienen ninguna identificación.
Mañana si los traigo les cuelgo algunas fotos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que los gabinetes tenían unos conectores  exclusivos


----------



## ramiro77

Los que emplean tornillos como bornes? Si usaban esos en todos sus bafles, entonces no son originales. Creo que tenían conector din estos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Usaban éste :


----------



## janston

ramiro77 dijo:


> Gente, tengo una pregunta para los que más clara la tienen con la marca. Me ofrecieron unos bafles con un Leea 812 re cada uno. Pareciera ser que salieron así de fábrica, pero el bafle no tiene etiquetas de Leea ni nada por el estilo. Se vendieron así alguna vez? O probablemente fueron armados?
> De todas maneras los voy a traer si estan buenos los conos y bobina, ya que me los ofrecieron en canje por unos Audifiel que tengo guardados y que no pienso usar. Y las cajas están bastante conservadas. Requieren poco laburo encima.



La idea seria ver una foto de los bafles. Leea hizo muchisimos diseños, mas con los 812 que los vendieron como caramelos. 
No hace falta que tengan etiquetas para que sean Leea, lo que hay que ver es su construccion, las borneras de conexion(generalmente les ponian las bases de las capsulas de los divisores de frecuencia, pero vi varios que llevaban una simple ficha hembra de baquelita), si tienen los logos de chapa o madera en la tela del frente, si hay codigos/marcas de fabrica en el interior, etc. 
De todas formas, teniendo en cuenta que hicieron tantos diferentes, lo importante es centrarse en que tengan parlantes originales y que la caja suene bien, nada mas. 
Si tenes dudas volve a consultar, no te asustes si abris la caja y adentro hay un 812RE con domo de tela, o sin tapa cubre iman, etc. Los hacian con lo que iba quedando de diferentes partidas de piezas en algunos momentos.

Finalmente lei que se armo un lio con las potencias:
8/12RE: 12watts rms(fue la primera version, un parlante con la campana color verde y redondeada de fundicion)
812RE: 12watts rms(salieron de fundicion color verde y champagne, tambien de chapa estampada. Algunos tenian campana negra con brazos reforzados, como los 822. tenian tapa de iman de chapa del mismo color en el caso de modelos de alnico, y mas chata de plastico o chapa de color crema, naranja, celeste en caso de los ceramicos)
812BF: 12watts rms(mismas campanas que los RE. Mismo cono que estos, pero con domo de tela)
-812RE de ultima serie(años 80): 18w rms(campana de chapa, tapa de iman celeste o naranja en plastico)
822BFAR: 25watts rms(campana negra reforzada, tapa de  iman de aluminio naranja o celeste. cono curvo, liso, con ala de tela(vi algunos con foam, pero en mayor cantidad de tela))


----------



## ramiro77

2M: sí, esas decía yo. No tienen esas borneras los que me ofrecieron. Tienen una ficha din según me comentó el dueño. Gracias 

janston: Gracias por tanta info! Yo tenía claro que Leea sacó varias versiones de los 812 RE, pero muy buena data la que me comentás para poder revisar sobre todo que estén originales. Hoy más tarde les cuento!


----------



## ramiro77

Lo prometido es deuda. Las cajas están insalvables. Les agarró humedad y además no son originales. Voy a rescatar la tela, ficha din y el resto a la basura.
Los parlantes estan como nuevos. Les dejo unas fotos 

Por ahora los voy a guardar. Luego veré de medir parámetros y ver qué se puede hacer.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas noches ramiro77 me alegro que hallas podido recuperar esos parlantes, sacando la carcaza plastica en el iman de alnico tienen grabada la fecha de fabricacion por si te queresfijar, muy interesante que puedas medir los ts de esos parlantes yo tengo 2 igualitos pero reparados, si te fijas en el hilo parametros t/s banco de datos deben de estar subidos, me gustaria poder compararlos con los reales si los tuyos nunca fueron reparados. un saludo y espero tu posteo. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## janston

excelentes parlantes, se los ve perfectos. Deben de ser del 74-75. Esos parlantes son ceramicps, no de  alnico como dijo sergio. No cometas el error de quitarles la tapa, vas a arruinar la calco de papel y no vas a encontrar la fecha, pues a esos modelos se la colocaban del otro lado, hay que sacar el iman para verla. No hay problema pues se pueden rearmar facilmente, pero implica riesgos y es una lastima estando tan bien conservados.


----------



## ramiro77

Gracias muchachos! Olvidense, no me interesa ver la fecha de fabricación. Sé por cómo están armados que son de los viejitos, pero lo que más interesaba es que estuviesen originales y sanos. Ayer los pude probar un buen rato a la noche y no roza la bobina, está todo perfecto. Eso sí, creo que voy a tener que agregar un tweeter si quiero hacer algo con estos bichos. Veré de medirlos en estos días y en el hilo de parámetros los subo. 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Gracias muchachos! Olvidense, no me interesa ver la fecha de fabricación. Sé por cómo están armados que son de los viejitos, pero lo que más interesaba es que estuviesen originales y sanos. Ayer los pude probar un buen rato a la noche y no roza la bobina, está todo perfecto. Eso sí, creo que voy a tener que agregar un tweeter si quiero hacer algo con estos bichos. Veré de medirlos en estos días y en el hilo de parámetros los subo.
> Saludos y gracias



FogoSugerencia: Si son viejos puede que tengan alguna deformación en la suspensión producto del paso del tiempo, una forma sencilla de corregir esto es colocar el gabinete invertido "Patas para arriba" el mayor tiempo posible.


----------



## ramiro77

Fogo a simple vista no se ven deformados. Tampoco rozan las bobinas. Pero en caso de que lo estén no valdría con poner los transductores en el escritorio y aplicarles un tono para que se muevan y se acomoden?

Pregunto de absoluto ignorante. Nunca me tocó presenciar algo así.


----------



## Fogonazo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Fogo a simple vista no se ven deformados. Tampoco rozan las bobinas. Pero en caso de que lo estén no valdría con poner los transductores en el escritorio y aplicarles un tono para que se muevan y se acomoden?
> 
> Pregunto de absoluto ignorante. Nunca me tocó presenciar algo así.



Si ya comprobaste que las bobinas no rozan, la posible deformación es muy poca, pero si continúan en la misma posición podría acrecentarse incluso llegar a rozar. De ahí la sugerencia de dar vuelta el gabinete

Un tono continuo sería como un "Ablande/Rodadura" de un automóvil, no sirve en parlantes ya usados.

*Edit:*

Existen varios tipos de deformaciones del sistema cono-suspensión axial, radial y otra que no se el nombre.
La axial se da exclusivamente en parlantes que trabajan orientados al suelo, es la mas violenta y rápida en degradar parlantes, pudiendo llegar a desalinear el cono de su punto de reposo.
Esto da excursiones asimétricas del mismo 

La deformación a la que me refiero es radial, el peso del cono + bobina + araña va venciendo la rigidez de la suspensión a lo largo de muchos años.
Auditivamente es imperceptible hasta que se hace tan grosera que la bobina roza en algunas partes del del recorrido.

Por último la deformación del propio cono saca a la bobina de alineación provocando roces, esto se da en conos de cartón que fueron expuestos a:
Interperie.
Humedad.
Grandes diferencias de temperatura, como por ejemplo frente a un acondicionador.
Exposición al sol 

A pesar de lo impredecible de esta deformación, suele ser "Recuperable" mediante unos dedos hábiles y la aplicación de fuerza en forma diferenciada


----------



## ramiro77

Excelente. Listo, inclusive podría girarlos 180° en el montaje (cuando los monte) para que suavemente vuelvan a su posición original.
De todas formas te cuento que acá hubo equipos de todos los colores, calidades, épocas y precios. Pero en transductores siempre tuve cosas nuevas. Nunca me tocó laburar con algo tan antiguo ni mucho menos en estado original. Así que por las dudas los montaré así, que total no cuesta nada


----------



## Fogonazo

ramiro77 dijo:


> Excelente. Listo, inclusive podría girarlos 180° en el montaje (cuando los monte) para que suavemente vuelvan a su posición original.
> De todas formas te cuento que acá hubo equipos de todos los colores, calidades, épocas y precios. Pero en transductores siempre tuve cosas nuevas. Nunca me tocó laburar con algo tan antiguo ni mucho menos en estado original. Así que por las dudas los montaré así, que total no cuesta nada



Como sencillo y rápido da vuelta el gabinete, como laborioso pero mas profesional das vuelta el parlante en el gabinete.


----------



## ramiro77

Ya tiré a la basura las cajas que vinieron. No servían para nada. Aglomerado fino lleno de humedad, todo roto y desecho


----------



## Kasnya

Estimado: tengo un par de estos parlantes. ¿Te parece que se podrán usar como woofers para bafles de audio complementándolos con parlantes medios y tweeters? Gracias


DOSMETROS dijo:


> 15-c 830be , para bajo eléctrico 30/50 Watts 30/4000 Hz
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100806
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100805
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100804
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100803


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si, podés usarlo como woofer


----------



## Omar Cabarero

Hola, perdon por la molestia, pero era para preguntarle si Ud me podria orientar que caja me seria mas conveniente construir ya que tengo 2 parlantes LEEA 15L/250 BF, 2 8/150BE, 2 2002 y 4 2001, con un divisor de tres salidas tambien LEEA, el cual no recuerdo los cortes de frecuencia que traia. Sin mas, quiero felicitar a los creadores de este foro


----------



## Fogonazo

Omar Cabarero dijo:


> Hola, perdon por la molestia, pero era para preguntarle si Ud me podria orientar que caja me seria mas conveniente construir ya que tengo 2 parlantes LEEA 15L/250 BF, 2 8/150BE, 2 2002 y 4 2001, con un divisor de tres salidas tambien LEEA, el cual no recuerdo los cortes de frecuencia que traia. Sin mas, quiero felicitar a los creadores de este foro



Mira estos temas y tendrás si haces lo correcto las mejores cajas posibles

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/index21.html


----------



## Omar Cabarero

Muchas Gracias, por el aporte, ya me he puesto a leer.


----------



## POLI

Omar Cabarero dijo:


> Muchas Gracias, por el aporte, ya me he puesto a leer.



 Fijate que están aquí subidos los gabinetes sugeridos por LEEA para ese woofer también. Si no tenes practica en la construcción de bafles, sintonización de los port etc ... yo  te diria que vayas por ese lado , o al menos lo utilices como una guia para tu proyecto. No dejes de encolar, sellar y atornillar las cajas porque esos woofer te aflojan cualquier caja . Recorda aislar la via de medios,  descontando ese volumen del total sugerido. 
 Saludos.-


----------



## Omar Cabarero

Muchas gracias, por toda la info. Ya me he puesto a realizar las cajas con MDF de 19 mm. y el medio lo deje separado y aislado del woofer. Cuando las haya terminado levantar las fotos


----------



## robertjune

Hola! Una pregunta: Alguien ha usado los auriculares Leea? Tienen idea de su calidad? Se los puede comparar con un AKG o un Sennheiser en términos de sonido? Muchas gracias!


----------



## jorgefer

robertjune dijo:


> Hola! Una pregunta: Alguien ha usado los auriculares Leea? Tienen idea de su calidad? Se los puede comparar con un AKG o un Sennheiser en términos de sonido? Muchas gracias!



Loa auriculares Leea tenían unos parlantitos de unas 2 1/2 pulgadas. No esperes gran cosa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En esa época *eran todos iguales* , Parlantito de radio portatil marca Pioneer


----------



## robertjune

Gracias por las respuestas! Saludos!


----------



## robertjune

Vuelvo al ruedo en este Topic con una pregunta... Encontré un hombre que vende un juego de parlantes... Al verlos me llamaron la atención... El tweeter domo dice LEEA, y el Woofer de 12 tiene la suspensión que he visto en varios parlantes... En unos días voy a verlo, obvio con un destornillador para mirarlos por dentro... Uds qué opinan? (adjunto foto) Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese tweetwe si el Leea , el aro de goma del woofer es original de Leea y no tiene pinta de reeenconado


----------



## robertjune

GRACIAS DOSMETROS! En cuanto al parlante de medios no tengo idea... En caso de ser LEEA, no estar pichicateados, y ser vendidos con un ampli AUDINAC AT 300 que funcione, en 2000 pesos, es negocio, qué opinan? Saludos!


----------



## pppppo

Un juego de parlantes de audiocar en caja y pelados de 6" deben andar en 650 en adelante, que opinas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dice mi esposa que yo me quedé con los precios del 1-a-1, pero por dos lucas yo le entraria al combo...


----------



## POLI

robertjune dijo:


> Vuelvo al ruedo en este Topic con una pregunta... Encontré un hombre que vende un juego de parlantes... Al verlos me llamaron la atención... El tweeter domo dice LEEA, y el Woofer de 12 tiene la suspensión que he visto en varios parlantes... En unos días voy a verlo, obvio con un destornillador para mirarlos por dentro... Uds qué opinan? (adjunto foto) Saludos!!


 Los medios son aparentemente  650 RM y  en condicones identicas a los que tengo en estado original , cono suspensión etc..  El aro de goma de los 12" es el original patentado por LEEA , el cono de los 12" muy silimlar al utilizado en el 1270BF , por lo cual sería logico pensar que se trata de un 1270 ... pero , hasta donde tengo entendido el 1270BF venia con ala de foam en la suspensíon externa , tal vez largaron en algún momento , al principio o al final los 1270 con éste tipo de suspensíón. Por lo pronto no parece un cono chino berreta y se asemeja sì mucho al del 1270.  
  En cuanto al precio es relativo , encontrás gente sin criterio piediendo cualquier cosa por cualquier cosa , simplemente buscan y tiran un números al azar  sin tener conocimiento del estado real de las cosas que venden. Ahi es donde empieza a jugar tu criterio.Por lo pronto intenta asgurate que todos los elementos funcionen y que no existan rozamientos en bobinas de 12" como de los 6" .  
  Saludos .-


----------



## robertjune

Muchachos muchas gracias por su respuesta y opiniones! Hablé por teléfono con el señor que los posee, y no se mostró para nada convencido en que los desarme... En la semana voy a probarlos y me dejaré llevar por el oído, aunque por las referencias que me dieron creo (en un 90%) que estoy frente a unos bafles con parlantes Leea. Reitero mis agradecimientos. Cuando los tenga en frente les comento! Saludos!


----------



## robertjune

Hola de nuevo! Con muchisima expectativa, ayer fui a buscar el par de bafles. Eran enormes! Miden 80x48x35 cm. Cuando me topé con ellos inmediatamente busqué el loguito en los aros de goma del woofer (No entiendo por qué, cuando los armaron pusieron el aro por fuera). Estaba! Alegría inmediata jaja!
Otra cosa que noté fueron unas pequeñas rajaduras en el cono, pero por lo que estuve leyendo previamente creo que son reparables (adjunto unas fotos).
Para ese entonces estaba casi seguro que eran Leea. Los conectaron para escucharlos, y me sorprendieron los medios que tenían! (Las guitarras sonaban deliciosas). 
Los cargué en un taxi, y con el taxista puteando por lo bajo, me los llevé. Así como miden, pesan, pero la alegría podía más jaja!
Llegué y lo primero que hice fue sacar todos los tornillos del contrafrente. El momento de retirarlo y encontrarme con la ya histórica tapa blanca que recubre el imán fue genial. Lo que noté es que no está aislado con guata o lana de vidrio, dentro de las cosas que tengo pensado agregarle. El Woofer resultó ser un 1222 BF. El parlante de medios estaba recubierto por una tapa de madera (para hermeticidad del parlante de medios). Al retirar dicha tapa me encontré con un 635 RM. El tweeter es un HFD 40/B.
El antiguo dueño me comentó que los bafles siempre fueron de su propiedad, y que había hecho armarlos "según las especificaciones de los parlantes" en una casa de acá. El tema que él no tenía las hojas de datos, dado que se le habían traspapelado. Alguien tiene las especificaciones de estos modelos?
Por otro lado, tienen algún método para parchar los conos? (materiales, adhesivos, método de pegado). Las rajaduras son pequeñas. Hay drama si los uso a volumen bajo? O corre riesgo de romperse más? Además, uno de los parlantes parece haber sido mojado (en una de las fotos se observa manchas de gotas, eso puede traer inconvenientes, se puede limpiar?)
Lo otro que debo reparar son los copos, están abollados y hay uno que se está despegando, hay alguna forma de repararlos, (leí algo de una aspiradora, pero no tengo una jaja)
Lo último que noté es que los aros de goma están muy secos, y quebradizos! (se me quebró un pedazo y lo pegué con Poxiran, ya que ví restos de ese pegamento por debajo) Alguien sabe si se consiguen los aros originales? O les dejo los mismos?
Lo que tengo pensado es desabollar los copos, parcharlos, ponerle aislante dentro del bafle y colocarle unas borneras atras, ya que tiene un cable y resulta molesto. Bueno, agradezco a todos por sus respuestas y les mando un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es todo Leea  , el rango medio debería tener una caja de dos litros o una cazoleta de acero inoxidable

Saludos !


----------



## Juan Jose

No recuerdo bien, me parece que el 635 RM era cerrado ya. 
saludos

Juan José.


----------



## pandacba

De echo tenian una reja de madera labrada en el frente, y si eran bastante pesados, muy bien echos, el rango medio como dice duo venia con una especid de domo, metalico que en el fondo solia tense una capacida paral el RM650, en un baño de resina


----------



## robertjune

Gracias por las respuestas! Ahora les consulto... Con el juego de bafles tengo un Amplificador Audinac AT 300, por lo que leí el ampli es de 15W por canal. Es adecuado para los bafles? Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Digamos que sobra Bafle...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sacá la cuenta.... los woofers que tenes no se bancan mas de 30 Watts....


----------



## robertjune

En la placa trasera del Audinac dice "Potencia 30 W". En relación con lo que encontré en internet concluyo que la potencia que marca es la suma de la potencia de ambos canales (15+15). El woofer se banca 20 W y 30 W de pico, así que concluyo que está bien dimensionado. Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## AndyMetal

Hola, les comento que estoy armando un sistema de audio con componentes LEEA, de momento me estan faltando algunos tweeters que ya los tengo en camino y los 650RM y los inconseguibles LEEA 1270BF. Aca les dejo una foto de lo que tengo atesorado


----------



## djuanje

martincartagenero dijo:


> la verdad es que no lo puedo creer, ahi medi el iman y es de 17.5 cm por 2.2cm hay que creer o reventar, los he tocado  por los ductos de sintonizacion y estaban a la temperatura del agua para el mate mas o meno con la potencia aplicada y un uso continuo de seis a doce horas. supongo que estaba diseñado para otro uso, yo creo que por la exigencia que le daba, no respondia bien a algunas frecuencias. pero lleve la comida a mi casa muchisimas veces. ojala algun dia vuelva a abrirse una fabrica como leea en argentina y que podamos competir, porque los cerebros estan, falta decision politica para insertarnos en el mercado con algo distinto a la soja y productor primarios. saludos



martin, justo tengo un par de estos leea 15 bf 130 y lo estoy por meter en una caja con unos drivers jbl. me das buenas esperanzas para que anden bien y se las banquen, porque justamente le voy a dar un uso bastante pesadito con las propalaciones... saludos!


----------



## Rorschach

djuanje dijo:


> martin, justo tengo un par de estos leea 15 bf 130 y lo estoy por meter en una caja con unos drivers jbl. me das buenas esperanzas para que anden bien y se las banquen, porque justamente le voy a dar un uso bastante pesadito con las propalaciones... saludos!



Ante mi desconocimiento, ¿ estos 15 bf 130, son LEEA, LEEA, es decir hechos en la fábrica que LEEA tenía en la ex Av. Del Tejar, o son digamos tipo truchán más allá de que hayan comprado la marca?
Bienvenidas las respuestas!

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## robertjune

Buenas gente, les hago una consulta respecto a los LEEA 12c130BF/AR que vienen en los Audinac 747 y en los LEEA 6038r. Por lo que veo, tienen diferentes campanas, algunos modelos son más reforzados, con una campana que parece de fundición (los he visto en los 6038r y en una publicación en ML en donde lo publicitan como "Audinac 747 Woofer", mientras que otros tienen una campana más tirando a chapa (por lo que he visto, en la mayoría de los 747 les ponen esta versión), aunque no logro ver bien las fotos. Los conos son semejantes. A pesar de las diferentes campanas, el rendimiento de los parlantes es similar?

Campana "Versión 1":






Cono "Versión 1":





Campana "Versión 2": 





Cono "Versión 2":


----------



## bananerocs

robertjune dijo:


> Buenas gente, les hago una consulta respecto a los LEEA 12c130BF/AR que vienen en los Audinac 747 y en los LEEA 6038r. Por lo que veo, tienen diferentes campanas, algunos modelos son más reforzados, con una campana que parece de fundición (los he visto en los 6038r y en una publicación en ML en donde lo publicitan como "Audinac 747 Woofer", mientras que otros tienen una campana más tirando a chapa (por lo que he visto, en la mayoría de los 747 les ponen esta versión), aunque no logro ver bien las fotos. Los conos son semejantes. A pesar de las diferentes campanas, el rendimiento de los parlantes es similar?


Tengo ambas versiones y a mi parecer suenan bastante parecidos, casi exactos.
Las fotos adjuntas son de uno de los woofers que saque de un audinac 747, el otro woofer es el de fundicion pero no puedo sacarle foto.


----------



## robertjune

bananerocs dijo:


> Tengo ambas versiones y a mi parecer suenan bastante parecidos, casi exactos.
> Las fotos adjuntas son de uno de los woofers que saque de un audinac 747, el otro woofer es el de fundicion pero no puedo sacarle foto.



Gracias por el dato! Confirmado: No existe diferencia medible entre ambas versiones del Woofer. Saludos!


----------



## pgemignani

Buenas tardes.... Mi nombre es Pablo, soy apasionado de la marca LEEA y amante del buen sonido....
Tengo mis Leea 12" 150BE y un par Leea 15 400BF (estos son de conos con Logo colo ROJO, como comentaron... fabricados en 1998) y estoy buscando las curvas de frecuencia de trabajo para estos modelos. Espero que los Ing. que estuvieron comentando tengan mis repuestas......

Un Abrazo....


----------



## VonBraun

si eres  amante del buen sonido medile vos mismo los parámetros TS  aqui en el foro está el como


----------



## petajuampa

saludos a los miembros del foro, me llamo juan pablo y quisiera ver si me pueden dar una mano con unos tweeters que no puedo hacer funcionar.
tengo 2 tweetes leea 2001 (son modelos viejos pero nunca se han usados los tengo en la caja nuevos) y en la caja dice que para su instalacion necesito 2 resistencias y 1 capasitor, asi que compre todo y lo istale tal cual el diagrama y cuando voy a probarlos al auto...no se escuchan nada pero nada nada (si subo mucho el volumen apenas se escucha como una pequeña vibracion por asi decirlo). alguien sabe que puede ser? muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas! 

abajo les dejo las fotos del diagrama del tweeter y otras



PD: no sabia si abrir este tema en esta seccion del foro ya que no entiendo casi nada de electronica y por ende no sabia si poner el tema aca en "audioequeña señal)


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola caro Don petajuampa ,?? seguro que eses tweeters estan realmente buenos ??
Bueno un pequeño teste que puedes hacer es quitar los resistores "R1" y "R2" y conectar  lo terminal libre del capacitor directamente en lo punto nero del tweeter ( lo otro terminal ya es conectado a la salida de audio del autorradio)
Cheque  tanbiem si lo capacitor es realmente de 2,2uF , incluso despues ustedes puedes conectar mas aun  capacitores de mismo valor capacitivo en paralelo y cheque la tonalidad del audio generado por lo tweeter si es de tu gusto !
Ahora si lo tweeters estan realmente dañados (y ojalá que no ) no hay mas  lo que hacer 
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el estereo no tiene la potencia necesaria por eso con esas resistencias se escucha bajo.
pero  con el capasitor solo  si va a funcionar,sin las resistencias
solo el capasitor de 2,2 o de 1 si suena mucho


----------



## petajuampa

los probe sin resistencias y con el capasitor y tampoco funcionan y tambie probe conectando 2 capasitores en paralelo y tampoco se escucha nada. que me recomiendan? ¿si los desarmo puede que halla algo suelto o facil de reparar? puede ser el problema que los tweeters son de 150 wats rms y el estereo solo entrega 22w rms por canal? no se que puede ser ya que los tweeters nunca habian sido usados estaban en caja.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Desarmalos y fíjate si están bien las mallas. Si están bien, fuiste, tíralos, los piezos están quemados.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Ojalá eses tweeters no estan rotos senon ??  como si queda la premera foto del post #1 ??      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scout1

Hola amigos. Les consulto ¿saben/recuerdan el año en que salieron a la venta los bafles Leea 6020-RX? Desde ya, agradezco las respuestas.


----------



## ccolonna

Hola, no encuentro datos específicos de este parlante.  

Leea 12C130BF/AR

Mi principal duda *es la impedancia*.

En la foto, donde da el reflejo tiene un "16" , cuando lo compré, 1987, me aseguraron mas allá de esa marca que era de 4 Ohms.

Tuve las cajas originales Leea, hoy perdidas, en donde tampoco indicaban nada...

Posiblemente era para repuesto de los Audinac 747 o algo así. 

Muchas Gracias !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y cuanto vale la Resistencia de la bobina?? La mediste??


----------



## ccolonna

Los mido y paso el dato. 
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos eran de 8 Ohms (a menos que hayan sido reparados) a tester medirán unos 6  y venían en los bafles Audinac 747 , Gugliá el manual de esas cajas y sabrás la potencia.

Saludos !


----------



## ccolonna

Me leí las 70 páginas de este post !!!

Encontré muchísimo, pero de este modelo muy poco o nada en lo impreso por Leea.

Estoy buscando por  Audinac 747 y LEEA 6038r pero encuentro mucho del amplificador y menos de las cajas.

La potencia es de 130W , la impedancia la busco ahora para reformularle como se debe un crossover pasivo. (tenia mucho rejunte y estoy emprolijando todo)

Alguien tiene idea que es ese "16" ???

*Están originales*, se degrado el borde que era como una goma EVA muy finita y en su momento lo reparé con Fastix Negro y quedó bien, por suerte. 

Muchas gracias por responder, después mido la resistencia de la bobina y les comento.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La suspensión de goma se cambia , hay de goma goma para subwoofer , no me gusta para tu caso.

Hay de _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-606550560-ala-parlante-suspension-exterior-de-foam-todas-las-medidas-_JM_ y también _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-616106188-ala-suspension-de-tela-para-parlante-12-pulgadas-_JM_ que no se rompen.

Si decidieras cambiarlas es facil y aqui te indicaríamos cómo hacerlo.


----------



## ccolonna

Había visto la publicación en ML y me interesó.
Lo reparado esta funcionando bien y no se le nota que traiga problemas...
Pero si, posiblemente lo cambie por *tela* para evitar futuros problemas.
Por las dudas aclaro que el uso es hogareño.

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​
Bueno, dan los dos 11,2 Ohms , medí todo lo que tengo de 8 Ohms y nos pasan de 7 Ohms...

 Me parece que tenían unos invendibles de 16 Ohms y a mis 16 años fui el elegido!!!

 Esto sigue explicando lo que me costo hacer andar ese amplificador bien....

 Por lo que leo de las cajas del Audinac 747 la potencia máxima para el bafle es de 50 W RMS,  en 8 Ohms, no se si limitada por el medio y los tweeters o por el Woofer ... lo que haría que el '130' no signifique la potencia del mismo...

 Aunque, ahora, no los preciso ni llegue, al no ser 4 Ohms, los compré como para al menos 70 W RMS.

 Aclaro que los compre nuevos en una sucursal de un comercio muy conocido en La Plata.

 En 1985-1986 si uno no tenia libros técnicos no había forma de averiguar todo esto, ni el telefono de Leea conocía. 

 Si alguien sabe mas me ayudaria. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y que más queres saber???
Podés relevar toda la curva de impedancia usando el ARTA y lo mismo para los parámetros T/S.
Para saber más que eso vas a necesitar medir con micrófono y demás yerbas... pero acordate que en los 80's los T/S no eran usuales en Argentina ni habían herramientas que ayudaran al cálculo ni había mucha gente que supiera para que servían..


----------



## ccolonna

Si alguno me confirma por comparación o conocimientos si esa resistencia corresponde a 16 Ohms de impedancia y ya parto con eso para los cálculos del crossover.

Si alguien sabe que destino tenían esos parlantes ya que los equipos mencionados antes solo los usaban en 8 Ohms. O puede ser un pedido especial que quedo sin vender ???

Porque Leea casi ni los menciona en lo impreso que Uds. publicaron.

Si tengo forma de saber la potencia RMS que soportan.

En parte ya casi me da lo mismo saberlo o no, el bafle esta armado para 36Hz, que era el dato que tenia y es el bafle del 1270, no creo armarlo de vuelta y tampoco anda mal.... sabiendo todo esto ahora, anda muy bien.

Bueno.. cosas como esas.  

Estoy muy agradecido que me lean y contesten.


----------



## Fogonazo

ccolonna dijo:


> Si alguno me confirma por comparación o conocimientos si esa resistencia corresponde a 16 Ohms de impedancia y ya parto con eso para los cálculos del crossover. . . .



Consigue una resistencia de alambre *15Ω* (25W) y la conectas en serie con el parlante.
Le aplicas unos *6Vca* de algún transformador 
Mide la tensión sobre la resistencia y sobre el parlante
Si ambas tensiones son bastante similares, tu parlante es de *16Ω*

Si la relación de tensiones es 1:2 (Parlante-resistencia) aproximadamente tu parlante es de *8Ω
*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es de 16 Ohms , ideal cambiarle la suspensión por tela y venderlos para equipos valvulares


----------



## jjm

Hola, el 12c130 es woofer, el tuyo es de 16 ohms, sin duda. Son para 50 WRMS reproducen de 30 a 2000 hz y tienen 96db/1w/1m. Los de 8 ohms venian en bafles audinac, ken brown, aico, y en algun leea original.
cambia la suspensión por tela y tenes un excelente parlante. La suspensión, o ala, la podes comprar en Xonox o laboratorios montiel, vale 50 pesos cada una. Suerte


----------



## ccolonna

Fogonazo dijo:


> Consigue una resistencia de alambre *15Ω* (25W) y la conectas en serie con el parlante.
> Le aplicas unos *6Vca* de algún transformador
> Mide la tensión sobre la resistencia y sobre el parlante
> Si ambas tensiones son bastante similares, tu parlante es de *16Ω*
> 
> Si la relación de tensiones es 1:2 (Parlante-resistencia) aproximadamente tu parlante es de *8Ω
> *



Confirmado, es de 16Ω .

Parlante 1 : sobre la resistencia 2.86v, sobre la bobina 3.02v 

Parlante 2 : sobre la resistencia 2.86v, sobre la bobina 2.78v

Hasta las bobinas dan distinto luego de varias tomas de tensión. 

Se podría agregar este modelo a la lista de los Leea por si alguno se lo cruza y piensa comprarlo, para que sepa.  la diferencia unicamente es el sello con un  '16' .

Muchisimas Gracias !!!


----------



## ocarbone

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si es de 16 Ohms , ideal cambiarle la suspensión por tela y venderlos para equipos valvulares


Podrias explicar la diferencia entre suspension de poliutetano y la de tela.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

La de Foam tiene una vida útil limitada , la de tela digamos que no.

Además los "valvuleros-valvulosos" pagarían bien pagado un Leea de 16 Ohms  y más con suspensión de tela


----------



## marabito

buenos dias, a todos , quisiera preguntar , especialmente a yorgefer que por lo que lei sabe mucho de leea si tiene el folleto con la respuesta en frecuencia  de un microfono leea lec- 980 electret a pila , ya que  en el foro , solamente encontre la foto, busco el folleto explicativo,porque quisiera emplearlo para probar a medir la respuesta en frecuencia ,con el ARTA., y no se si me puede llegar a servir, soy nuevo y no dispongo de muchos pesillos , para comprar uno , desde ya agradezco si me pueden ayudar,


----------



## jorgefer

No recuerdo haber visto curvas de ese modelo. Si nadie acá tiene el dato, podes consultar a esta gente 
http://www.triamp.com.ar/equipamiento/microfonia/ 
Entre sus micrófonos tienen los lec 980


----------



## marabito

gracias por contestar jorgefer, en la semana voy a llamar ,a esta gente que me decis, en el link, para ver si tienen algo,hasta luego


----------



## ccolonna

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si es de 16 Ohms , ideal cambiarle la suspensión por tela y venderlos para equipos valvulares



Una parte realizada !!!   Venderlos no creo, prefiero resignar potencia o rediseñar un amplificador para 16Ω 

Tuve que cortar un poco de cartón porque el ajuste entre el foam y el de tela es distinto.
Lo voy a dejar secar un tiempo y le hago las T/S.

Gracias Fogonazo, a eso me referia con resignar, con el Texas de 70W por canal sobre 4ohms suenan muy bien.

Alguien me explica que le pasa a uno de los parlantes con estos parametros de T/S, mas que nada con el Nro 2  (los repetí varias veces,con el mismo ajuste)   son con las suspensiones nuevas.

Le dí un poco de rosca a ambos y estoy obteniendo las mismas lecturas en ambos, limpie bien los contactos, cambie el tester, reinicie la maquina....
Se me esta colgando el LIMP pero ya tengo una buena lectura parcial del Nro2.

No saqué el copo, lo fui pegando de a partes y dejando secar sin realizar ninguna fuerza... no roza para nada de ninguna forma.


----------



## Fogonazo

ccolonna dijo:


> . . . prefiero resignar potencia o rediseñar un amplificador para 16Ω  . . .


No hace falta que rediseñes nada, cualquier amplificador te sirve, solo que entregará menor potencia a tu parlante.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general se quita el copo y se pone celuloide de radiografías para centrarlo cuando se pega la nueva suspensión.

Tomando el cono con índice y pulgar de ambas manos opuesto 180º  ¿ Corre de arriba a abajo sin rozar nada ?

Convendría que les hagas un "ablande"  con ruido rosa y volvelos a medir  ( . . . yo les pongo audio-música a bajo volumen por una semana)

Quedaron lindos


----------



## normende

Que tal amantes de Leea!

Estoy encarando la reparacion de las tres vias (quemadas) de dos futuros parlantes que pienso armar.
Las cajas ya las tengo pero llevaban otros parlantes, asi que la sintonia no va a ser facil ya que no fueron diseniadas acorde a los parlantes que estoy arreglando. Eso por un lado.

La pregunta inicial es, si pueden orientarme respecto al mejor metodo de reemplazar la bobina de un woofer Leea de 12 (no tiene la etiqueta) y del medio 812. Los tweeter 40B ya los repare.
Vi videos que me parecieron terribles, mi idea es cuidar el cono y la arania y sacar la bobina de la manera mas prolija y segura, para montar la nueva sin tener que remover las otras cosas. 

Seguro hay muchos trucos y secretos para que todo quede bien. Help please!!!

Tambien me gustaria poder conseguir las especificaciones de cada parlante para empezar a ver que divisor de frecuencia tendria que armar, donde cortar cada parlante. Hay folleteria de eso? Soy nuevo en el foro y no encontre la manera de ver una lista con todos los attach del thread.

Desde ya muchisimas gracias por toda ayuda que puedan brindarme ya que realmente quiero estos parlantes muchisimo y me frustraria completamente estropearlos por largarme a hacer algo sin saber...  Saludos!


----------



## normende

Alguien me puede decir que modelo es este Leea de 12"?

La campana es identica al 812, la misma altura, bien chato. Los terminales de los cables son identicos tambien. Es como si fueran exactamente de la misma linea. 

Hay un sello en el iman que dice 1971.

Me gustaria saber si se puede conseguir la campana de plastico que le falta, y si no encontrar la etiqueta correcta para reproducirla. 

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las bobinas para Leea se venden , podés aflojar con acetona de uñas el copo , la bobina pegada al cono y a la araña. La nueva bobina se centra con celuloide de radiografías y se pega con adhesivo de poliuretano negro. Se debe respetar la altura a la que estaba pegada la anterior bobina. ( *Reparacion* de Bocinas ( Altavoces o *Parlantes* ) )

El resto de las preguntas y cosas que necesitás figuran en éste mismo hilo, así que a leer y ver fotos y adjuntos.

Saludos !


----------



## normende

Muchas gracias por los datos!

Consulta sobre algo que me comentaste. Lei por ahi que se podia pegar la bobina con poxipol, vos recomendas este pegamento negro. Se pueden suplantar o hay alguna desventaja con el poxipol, principalmente porque es mucho mas economico por lo que vi y ademas tengo 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No se , podria andar pero en verdad no se


----------



## ricren

Hola, con relacion al adhesivo de poliuretano, que marca se podria comprar en argentina? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son todos mas o menos parecidos y cuestan parecido , algo así como 13 Obamas.



Sellador poliuretánico Sikaflex-221 Color Negro

Adhesivo Sellador De Poliuretano 3M Pu 550

Sellador Adhesivo Poliuretano Siloc Pu 52 P/parabrisas

Adhesivo Sellador Poliuretano Suprabond Construccion Ii

Sellador Adhesivo Poliuretano Siloc Pu 55 P/parabrisas


----------



## ricren

Impecables los datos, gracias.


----------



## ricardoalberto

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ricardo y tengo una duda sobre este tipo de parlantes. Tengo en mi casa 2 bafles con woofers Leea de 12" Mod 1270-sa, medios de 6" Leaa tambien y 2 tweeters Selenium. Resulta que el golpe de los bajos se escuchan muy ruidosos (es decir, no tienen un golpe seco) y no sabría por donde corregir el problema ya que puede ser el tubo de sintonía, el divisor de frecuencia o las medidas de la caja (Las cajas tienen de alto 57,5cm, ancho 32,5cm y profundidad 28cm). Les adjunto 2 en las cuales se ven el interior de los parlantes y el divisor de frecuencia que tienen. Si podrian ayudarme les estaria agradecido. 

P.D: El amplificador que tengo es un Sony STR-7045.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tomate el trabajo de leer y ver los adjuntos del hilo dónde encontrarás los planos originales de woofers Leea


----------



## VonBraun

ricardoalberto dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi nombre es Ricardo y tengo una duda sobre este tipo de parlantes. Tengo en mi casa 2 bafles con woofers Leea de 12" Mod 1270-sa, medios de 6" Leaa tambien y 2 tweeters Selenium. Resulta que el golpe de los bajos se escuchan muy ruidosos (es decir, no tienen un golpe seco) y no sabría por donde corregir el problema ya que puede ser el tubo de sintonía, el divisor de frecuencia o las medidas de la caja (Las cajas tienen de alto 57,5cm, ancho 32,5cm y profundidad 28cm). Les adjunto 2 en las cuales se ven el interior de los parlantes y el divisor de frecuencia que tienen. Si podrian ayudarme les estaria agradecido.
> 
> P.D: El amplificador que tengo es un Sony STR-7045.



Hola, por lo que tengo entendido esos parámetros no se encuentran fácilmente. El 1270-sa ha sido ya solicitado en el foro y nadie lo tenía. Intentá medir los parámetros thiele-small porque de otra forma vas a renegar mucho. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/medir-parametros-thiele-small-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/ con eso no le errás. O sumate a la mística que algunos locos compartimos aquí, y hacete unos gabinetes Carlson, con eso tenés graves impresionantes a-se-gu-ra-dos, existe un post sobre esto.


----------



## gta2200

Hola a todos: hace unos días se me dio por restaurar por fuera unos bafles Ken Brown, de la etiqueta solo se alcanza a ver que el modelo termina en ...ve 500/hc, creo que es Executive 500/hc, quedaron muy lindos una vez lijados y pintados.

Luego de curioso saqué la tapa trasera para ver que parlantes traían (recordaba que hace mucho los había abierto y decían Ken Brown) pero no recordaba el modelo... entonces les saqué unas fotos, y solo dice "High Compliance" bla bla bla, yo esperaba encontrar números y letras de referencia.

Curioseando por ML veo que ofrecen unos Leea E 1210 BF/AR, donde la campana es idéntica a los Ken Brown, y me llamó la atención, si serán en realidad Leea, que Ken Brown montaba en sus bafles, o serán campanas genéricas que por esos tiempos Ken Brown y Leea compraban, y armaban el enconado y demás para sus modelos?

Dejo unas fotos de mi Ken Brown y foto del Leea el cuál la foto es propiedad del vendedor ML.




Saludos!!


----------



## jorgefer

Todas las piezas de ese parlante eran de Leea, desde la campana hasta la bobina, salvo el cono que era americano. El parlante salía terminado, pero se ve que para abaratar los de KB lo pedían sin el capuchón cubremagneto, y además le pegaban su propia etiqueta. Leea le vendía parlantes y tweetes a varias otras marcas, como Audinac y Turner, por ejemplo.


----------



## gta2200

Muchas gracias por responder Jorgefer, algo así me suponía, y que bueno ver sus opiniones para saber un poco mas.

Mas adelante me queda (estoy indeciso) no diría restaurar, pero creo que se podría mejorar tal vez por fuera unas cajas con los C222, que no están mal, pero si les saco mas brillo creo lucirían mejor (pero tengo miedo de hacer macana en esas cajas, no sé si en lugar de lijar, y pintar, como hice con la Ken Brown, en las Leea debería solamente pasarle algo así como una laca, o algo que le dé mas brillo, veremos que me aconsejan, y/o investigo.

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

> *Máquina Japonesa para bobinado de parlantes especialmente diseñada para Leea , producción automática , también trabajaba alambre plano.*










*Enjoy *


----------



## Friman

Buenas gente como andan? Me llamo Fernando soy de Azul Bs As. Les cuento que hoy estuve trabajando en el galpón de una empresa que fabricaba equipos (potencias, bafles, etc) y los ultimos años hacia sonido e iluminación que se llamaba Pro/Watt, yo trabajé con ellos estos ultimos años. Bueno, la cuestion es que estabamos haciendo orden y quedaron muchas cosas "para tirar" y entre todo eso dos LEEA 815-AR de 30 watts, frec 26/4000Hz y 15 ohms de impedancia. Me dijo que estan completamente originales y que se guardaron practicamente sin uso, que el iman es de alnico y otras cosas mas. Me los traje para casa. Alguien tiene más informacion sobre estos parlantes? Como es eso de los 15 Ohms de impedancia? Que amplificador deberia usar para no reventarlos (o para que rindan lo que corresponde)? Cumplirian buena funcion como subs para un estereo hogareño de 25+25watts? 
Este es mi primer post, les mando un abrazo. Adjunto fotos.


----------



## trilaware

Armate un Sub poniéndolos en paralelo (te quedaría una impedancia de 7,5 - casi 8 ohms) y con 25W te va andar bien. Suerte!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Andaba webeando y me encontré esto en ML.



Distribuidores de LEEA?????  
Me metí en el Tunel del Tiempo???


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no, hay un tuister  leea chinazos, el logo ni parecido, pero bue, mas de uno se los debe de comer


----------



## f7franco

Si. Es asi los conozco. Son leea made in china, tambien hay unos driver parecidos a los selenium.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pero LEEA vendió la "marca"?? O quedó libre y se aprovecharon?


----------



## jorgefer

Julio Mabragaña, último dueño de Leea, falleció hace unos años. Me dijeron que su esposa se volvió a Finlandia, de donde era oriunda. Supongo que la marca quedó desierta y estos tipos la registraron. 

Un triste desperdicio, realmente, no menos triste que el propio fin de Leea.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorgefer dijo:


> Julio Mabragaña, último dueño de Leea, falleció hace unos años. Me dijeron que su esposa se volvió a Finlandia, de donde era oriunda. Supongo que la marca quedó desierta y estos tipos la registraron.
> Un triste desperdicio, realmente, no menos triste que el propio fin de Leea.


Te iba a poner un "Me gusta"... pero el tema es triste, así que mejor me lamento por escrito.


----------



## rgpforosdeelectronica1

Hola tengo este parlante, creo que es leea porque la goma que rodea el parlante visto de frente dice leea, alguien sabe el modelo y características? Es de 12".

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## piojo

hola les cuento tengo un leea de 15" con bobina de 3 " lo estoy maquillando un poco para la foto jaja, al pobre lo habian tirado a la calle y un amigo lo levanto y me lo regaló   no encuentro la hoja de datos del leea 15 bf   con las medidas del bafle recomendados,solo  vi el de 12 "  estará por acá ???    , gracias .-


----------



## ocarbone

espero te sirva


----------



## piojo

Muchas gracias, esta ya la vi en paginas anteriores lo que sucede es que hay muchos modelos de parlantes leea voy  esperar a subir la foto de mi parlante a ver si me dicen los entendidos para saber que modelo de 15" es,  ya que no tenia la etiqueta trasera y ademas fue reenconado creo con una bobina de mas potencia porque le mando 125 watts rms y se ve que aguanta mucho mas potencia tiene una bobina de 3 " y un iman gigante   muy  pesado  y los que estan en el listado que me pasaste el de mas potencia es de 75 watts para mi debe ser un 15be 150 wats saludos !!!


----------



## janston

A muchas de las radios que restauro para mi coleccion personal les coloco Leea. Cambian totalmente   Radios y combinados tambien. 
Los que evito cambiar son los Philips, esos son excelentes parlantes tambien. Muchos avanzados para su epoca como por ejemplo uno de 15" que tengo un combinado que es coaxial, año 1955. Y lo que muchos tenian tambien eran correctores de fase, hablando de los años 40.


----------



## puchog

Hola Gente, Me llamo Juan, les cuento que rescate unos parlantes Leea de unas cajas bastante deterioradas que armo mi padre hace algun tiempo. El problema que tengo es que no puedo identificar que modelos son y vengo navegado este hilo hace rato sin dar en la tecla.
Los parlantes fueron re enconados en los 90, son de 8 pulgadas, tienen casi 9cm de profundidad y pesan alrededor de 1,200 kg. Viendo que aquí hay varios con mucha experiencia en la marca, me podrían ayudar a identificarlos?

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podria ser 812BF , pero reenconado ya no es un Leea 


A la izquierda un 812BF , a la derecha un 812RE


----------



## pandacba

Eso mismo había puesto el otro día pero ahora veo que el mensaje no esta ¿metí la de andar en algo?
Bueno no problem.
Es cierto, salvo que los reenconaran con material original, si fue reenconado en Córdoba hay una casa que aún esta que los reparaba con material original.
Habria qe ver si fue asi o no, trabajaban muy bien.
Si le pusieron otro cono bien dices dejo se ser un Leea......


----------



## Reichelja

Hola Muchachos . Me acaban de regalar un par de estos , Estan impecables . Consulta. ¿estan originales? ¿Las cajas son leea ? Vale la pena restaurarlas , o andarian mejor en otras cajas, por ejemplo las Karlson .
Las probe con esas cajas y como que le faltan grabes .Tambien tiene un divisor ajustable que me olvide de fotografiar . 
Increible parlantes con 30 o 40 años y como si nada.


----------



## shevchenko

No se si están originales, yo primero armaria bien firme esas cajas, las sellaria muy bien pondria refuerzos nuevos de madera en las esquinas o encolaria los que tiene y luego le pondria mucha "wata" o "guata" que es como algodon pero sintetico es relleno de camperas y almoadas, viene una que parece trapo de piso desarmado... y una vez las 2 srmadas escucharia y decidiria....


----------



## Reichelja

Por supuesto soy otro fanatico de LEEA .Estos son los que uso para escuchar musica en mi casa .Ahora le saque fotos que termine de restaurarlos .Los compre en la fabrica en el año 88 y todavia suenan un lujo.
Quite uno de los 2001 y puse un tweeter domo de titanio para completar las frecuencias que faltaban.


----------



## electromecanico

Reichelja dijo:


> Hola Muchachos . Me acaban de regalar un par de estos , Estan impecables . Consulta. ¿estan originales? ¿Las cajas son leea ? Vale la pena restaurarlas , o andarian mejor en otras cajas, por ejemplo las Karlson .
> Las probe con esas cajas y como que le faltan grabes .Tambien tiene un divisor ajustable que me olvide de fotografiar .
> Increible parlantes con 30 o 40 años y como si nada.



envidia sana


----------



## ricardoalberto

Pepeluí dijo:


> Jorgefer: Un muchacho en facebook consiguió un par de 1270 SA. Por casualidad no tendría la hoja de datos ó los parámetros. Muchas gracias,



adjunto fotos del woofer Leea


----------



## simplespectro

pregunto desde la ignorancia pido perdón la pregunta es ¡Que significa la cicla L.E.E.A? por que me dijeron que significa Laboratorio Eléctrico Electrónico Argentino. ¡es así alguien me puede sacar las dudas? gracias


----------



## Iván Francisco

LEEA:
Laboratorio de Especialidades Electroacústicas Argentina.
Funcionaba en (ex) Av. del Tejar y Miller, barrio de Saavedra, CABA

PD: paradójicamente a 4 cuadras de la fábrica LEEA aún funciona la "fábrica" Jahro... (sobre la Av. Ruiz Huidobro)...


----------



## mauriferr28

¡Hola Gente, mucho gusto!
Alguien conoce el amplificador LEEA-AG Mod. PA-3400
Desearía saber datos y características técnicas.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido !

Ese amplificador no existe !


----------



## pandacba

simplespectro dijo:


> pregunto desde la ignorancia pido perdón la pregunta es ¡Que significa la cicla L.E.E.A? por que me dijeron que significa Laboratorio Eléctrico Electrónico Argentino. ¡es así alguien me puede sacar las dudas? gracias


Alguièn se ha confundido con Laboratorios Electricos Argentinos, que fabrico instrumentos, en la era valvular, como osciloscopios, generadores, vtvm, incluso sintonizadores para TV.


----------



## mauriferr28

Creo que si existe ése amplificador...envío fotos

Jorgefer dijo en un comentario:

"Leea tenía una línea de amplificador para difusión pública, la línea Leea-AG que eran fabricados por un tallerista externo (AG, de un Sr. Gandulfo, personaje si los hay), y nosotros los reparábamos cuando no estaban en garantía"


----------



## Omar Cabarero

Hola Gente del grupo, molestando nuevamente para que me recomienden que hacer, ya que mi hijito ha roto el cono de carton de un LEEA 15L/250BF, y no se si se puede solamente cambiar el cono, (ya que la bobina esta perfecta) o realizar el cambio completo de cono y bobina, de ser asi en donde podria adquirir lo mas parecido a lo original o quien podria realizar el trabajo. Desde ya muchas Gracias


----------



## AndresGrf

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Mensajes temporales ambos !*
> 
> Sebas83 no regresó !
> 
> Por que no te fijás que en el hilo hay un paper de Leea con las medidas sugeridas por ellos.



Dosmetros, me fije, pero del 812 no hay lo que busco.



ocarbone dijo:


> espero te sirva



Me rectifico, encontre esta joya que subio Oscarbone



Omar Cabarero dijo:


> Hola Gente del grupo, molestando nuevamente para que me recomienden que hacer, ya que mi hijito ha roto el cono de carton de un LEEA 15L/250BF, y no se si se puede solamente cambiar el cono, (ya que la bobina esta perfecta) o realizar el cambio completo de cono y bobina, de ser asi en donde podria adquirir lo mas parecido a lo original o quien podria realizar el trabajo. Desde ya muchas Gracias



Busca "Olmedos" en google, Roberto trabajo en LEEA y hacen reparaciones.


----------



## psangelucci

VonBraun dijo:


> Hola, por lo que tengo entendido esos parámetros no se encuentran fácilmente. El 1270-sa ha sido ya solicitado en el foro y nadie lo tenía. Intentá medir los parámetros thiele-small porque de otra forma vas a renegar mucho. Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas con eso no le errás. O sumate a la mística que algunos locos compartimos aquí, y hacete unos gabinetes Carlson, con eso tenés graves impresionantes a-se-gu-ra-dos, existe un post sobre esto.


----------



## riermart

Buenas muchachos, soy nuevo en el foro, Hace muchos años tuve unos parlantes leea de 10 pulg. vde 50 r.m.s.  y tweeter 2002 me parecieron muy buenos , recientemente adquirí unos leea 15 150 be , alguien tiene los datos técnicos que me los pueda facilitar (thiele small)  y datos  de la caja acústica recomendada, desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Planos originales . . .  sinó :

Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

Parametros Thiele & Small, banco de datos


----------



## riermart

Muchisimas gracias por la data . Un lujo recibir la respuesta tan rapido . Una vez mas mi agradecimiento . Exitos a todos y gloria a la industria nacional de los años dorados


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es reenconado ?


----------



## riermart

Si con repuestos originales en el taller de Roberto Olmedo


----------



## gta2200

Reichelja dijo:


> Hola Muchachos . Me acaban de regalar un par de estos , Estan impecables . Consulta. ¿estan originales? ¿Las cajas son leea ? Vale la pena restaurarlas , o andarian mejor en otras cajas, por ejemplo las Karlson .
> Las probe con esas cajas y como que le faltan grabes .Tambien tiene un divisor ajustable que me olvide de fotografiar .
> Increible parlantes con 30 o 40 años y como si nada.



Los C223 B traían el cono de baquelita. y una especie de felpa de unos 5 cm. de díametro alrededor de conito que luego se juntaba con el cartón delarlante, en la foto del tuyo es todo cartón... por lo que no está original.

Una foto que subió Janston hace un tiempito para recordar.


----------



## roberoma

Pensaba igua*L* pero como no aclaran con leyendas las cajas, y en el foro figura en un folleto , pag47 del tema, la foto de un linea 6000, que es modelo 6025 rx y no supera los 20 wat*T*. Tiene en mismo pane*L* de frente, pero creo que la diferencia es que*-L*os q*U*e tengo tienen cuatro parlantes, y*-*los del folleto solo dos. Por eso no se si aumentar mucho el volumen


----------



## deechai

Hola gente, queria hacer una consulta, tengo un par de leea 222 c de 15", los tengo en una caja que me hicieron en su momento como las especificaciones del fabricante (debe ser en mdf o similar) (creo que por algun lado del foto esta una foto del plano), y si bien no me disgusta como suena, es una caja que podria estar mejor ya que no la hicieron con todo el cariño. Tengo varios tablones de madera PINO BRASIL estacionado y CEDRO y por lo que estuve mirando hacer unas buenas cajas en pino brasil podrian hacer un mejor (o diferente sonido). En cedro no encontre informacion al respecto. Antes de encaminarme en algun proyecto queria sabe la opinion de quien sepa del tema, tanto en relacion al tipo de madera como al tipo de caja, si seguir con el formato original (la tipo cuadrada con un rectangulo frontal de bass reflex) o innovar en algun otro modelo. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para que una madera mejore el sonido de un bafle debería resonar cómo lo hace en un instrumento musical , y eso no es particularmente bueno en un bafle . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

deechai dijo:


> Antes de encaminarme en algun proyecto queria sabe la opinion de quien sepa del tema, tanto en relacion al tipo de madera como al tipo de caja, si seguir con el formato original (la tipo cuadrada con un rectangulo frontal de bass reflex) o innovar en algun otro modelo.


El "sonido" de los baffles solo debe ser función de los transductores y xovers usados, de las ecualizaciones aplicadas y de las dimensiones y ubicación de los baffles. Tal como te dijeron, si el material constructivo (madera) participa en el sonido entonces el diseño del baffle es entre incorrecto y desastroso,  por lo que te recomiendo que te olvides de esa idea.
El uso de buenos materiales en la construcción y en el acabado te va a garantizar una larga vida util de las cajas, pero nada mas que eso. La amortiguación de resonancias y ondas estacionarias es parte del diseño de la caja y su relleno.


----------



## roberoma

Hola amigos, hace un tiempo compre leea serie 6000, son excelentes, tanto que puse como objetivo conseguir  el modelo 6038. Lo consegui se ve por el gabinete que fueron bastante usados y exigidos. Los pruebo y uno suena con poco grave y muy agudo y el otro, sonido apagado grave. Los abro, nunca fueron abiertos las etiquetas donde van tornillo no se estaban rotas. Mando fotos del interior de uno. Sorpresa para mi que no se nada de electronica, estan impecables los parlantes. Mando foto. Pregunta para quien pueda ayudarme. Puede ser el circuito electrico


----------



## deechai

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El "sonido" de los baffles solo debe ser función de los transductores y xovers usados, de las ecualizaciones aplicadas y de las dimensiones y ubicación de los baffles. Tal como te dijeron, si el material constructivo (madera) participa en el sonido entonces el diseño del baffle es entre incorrecto y desastroso,  por lo que te recomiendo que te olvides de esa idea.
> El uso de buenos materiales en la construcción y en el acabado te va a garantizar una larga vida util de las cajas, pero nada mas que eso. La amortiguación de resonancias y ondas estacionarias es parte del diseño de la caja y su relleno.




gracias por la respuesta, creo que entiendo el punto, por lo tanto el tipo de madera que se utilice no seria importante entonces? que es lo importante en cuanto a que material utilicemos en la caja entonces? la rigidez ?, el grosor de la madera a utilizar? teniendo en cuenta que siempre usariamos en su interior lana de vidrio o similar?. Calculo que no es lo mismo una caja de plastico a una caja de madera correcto? gracias..

Subo fotos actuales de mis hermosos leea, para mi los parlantes con mas facha que vi en mi vida y despues de tantos años se mantienen impecables.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

deechai dijo:


> que es lo importante en cuanto a que material utilicemos en la caja entonces? la rigidez ?, el grosor de la madera a utilizar?


Ambas cosas son interdependientes, pero lo principal es que la construción sea muy solida para que la paredes de la caja no vibren (y emitan sonido) junto con la música.


----------



## marcelopollo

Buen dia, alguno tiene parametro t/s de Leea 812 o tuvo la oportunidad de medirlo .tengo que hacer un filtro divisor.

Es el 812 re desde ya gracias


----------



## POLI

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ambas cosas son interdependientes, pero lo principal es que la construción sea muy solida para que la paredes de la caja no vibren (y emitan sonido) junto con la música.



 Alguna vez leí por ahí que la caja ideal seria de concreto con paredes lo mas gruesas posibles. También que el material ideal en la practica para hoy día es  MDF por la homogeneidad del material, que  si genera algún tipo de resonancia va a estar dentro de lo esperado y con posibilidad de controlarla, y hasta eliminarla, cosa que no sucede con  con las maderas con veta o el multilaminado.


gta2200 dijo:


> Los C223 B traían el cono de baquelita. y una especie de felpa de unos 5 cm. de díametro alrededor de conito que luego se juntaba con el cartón delarlante, en la foto del tuyo es todo cartón... por lo que no está original.
> 
> Una foto que subió Janston hace un tiempito para recordar.



 Perdón pero me parece que la foto que subió tiene la felpa atrás , por detrás del difusor de baquelita. Yo los veo bastante originales o quizás hablamos de diferentes fotos ? . Digo si están originales son una belleza y sería un pecado hacerles algo. Las cajas si merecerían todo un refresh y ajuste.


----------



## gta2200

POLI dijo:


> Perdón pero me parece que la foto que subió tiene la felpa atrás , por detrás del difusor de baquelita. Yo los veo bastante originales o quizás hablamos de diferentes fotos ? . Digo si están originales son una belleza y sería un pecado hacerles algo. Las cajas si merecerían todo un refresh y ajuste.




Sí poli, es verdad, ahora con mejor detalle (aclaré mas el monitor viejito de conde escribo) y veo la "felpa" detrás del cono, cuando en un proncipio lo ví no pude ver el detalle, y ví cmo si fuera todo un cartón uniforme, pero aparentemente se ve original sí.

Saludos


----------



## sergioleea

hola alguien  tendrá info sobre mis leea de 15" y bueno algún comentario o critica constructiva ,,,gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergioleea dijo:


> alguien tendrá info sobre mis leea de 15"


Que querés saber ESPECIFICAMENTE ????
En *este hilo* está toda la info sobre TODOS los parlantes Leea y las cajas necesarias para montarlos...solo hay que leer y buscar.
Ahora, si lo que querés saber es sobre los baffles que tenés armados, pues ahí vas a tener que medir con micrófono+software (también está explicado en el foro --> hay que buscar) por que baffles de mas de 20 años pueden medir cualquier cosa.


----------



## sergioleea

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que querés saber ESPECIFICAMENTE ????
> En *este hilo* está toda la info sobre TODOS los parlantes Leea y las cajas necesarias para montarlos...solo hay que leer y buscar.
> Ahora, si lo que querés saber es sobre los baffles que tenés armados, pues ahí vas a tener que medir con micrófono+software (también está explicado en el foro --> hay que buscar) por que baffles de mas de 20 años pueden medir cualquier cosa.



si pero me alcanza con saber el modelo y poder llevarlo a original (si vale la pena ) mientras voy a seguir leyendo aver que sale a la luz , gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buscá en "este tema" por "15 pulgadas"...hay una parva de posts para leer y tratar de encontrar tu modelo.


----------



## josesoft

hola! una consulta que vengo buscando y no encuentro info... los bafles zenith allegro... traen un 4048 y el woofer no encuentro en ningun lado la numeracion... dice lo siguiente: 10c115b8bfarf alguien tiene caracteristicas del mismo para adecuar unas cajas... y el 4048 se puede usar para medios ? saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fotos ? !


----------



## josesoft

Hola aquí adjunto fotos a ver si alguien los puede identificar gracias!


----------



## Ngonzalez

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el mundo de los parlantes, alguien podría decirme cómo reconocer a vista, un parlante de alnico y uno ceramico?, siempre hablando de la marca LEEA. Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Los imanes cerámicos son negros y absolutamente homogéneos, los de aleación álnico son granulados brillantes similares a cromo.

Este por ejemplo es cerámico





Este es un imán de aleación álnico, si lo miras bien y de cerca llegas a ver los granos




​Que yo sepa *NO* se fabricaron parlantes grandes con imanes álnico


----------



## Ngonzalez

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los imanes cerámicos son negros y absolutamente homogéneos, los de aleación álnico son granulados brillantes similares a cromo.
> 
> Este por ejemplo es cerámico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este es un imán de aleación álnico, si lo miras bien y de cerca llegas a ver los granos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Que yo sepa *NO* se fabricaron parlantes grandes con imanes álnico


Muchas gracias! Estoy buscando un parlante para armar una caja, la usaria para la guitarra. Crees que se pueda conseguir un leea de 12 pulgadas con bobina de alnico?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ngonzalez dijo:


> Muchas gracias! Estoy buscando un parlante para armar una caja, la usaria para la guitarra. Crees que se pueda conseguir un leea de 12 pulgadas con bobina de alnico?



Como comenté



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . . Que yo sepa *NO* se fabricaron parlantes grandes con imanes álnico



12´es un parlante grande


----------



## Ngonzalez

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como comenté
> 
> 
> 
> 12´es un parlante grande


Dale gracias, soy de Tucumán, por acá me ofrecieron un parlante emave 12pulgadas de alnico, podría ser? O me están estafando...?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ngonzalez dijo:


> Dale gracias, soy de Tucumán, por acá me ofrecieron un parlante emave 12pulgadas de alnico, podría ser? O me están estafando...?


¿ Foto ?

¿ Por que tanto interés en el imán del grupo magnético ?, el imán es importante, pero NO lo es "Todo"
Además comenzaste consultando por parlantes LEEA con imán álnico y ahora cambiaste a Emave


----------



## gta2200

Hola muchachos, una consulta, tengo los Leea 222C que aún no los uso hace mas década y media, y en poco tiempo ya medio despejado de ciertas prioridades calculo que puedo bajarlos de la pieza donde los tengo guardados, pero.... debido al largo tiempo de no uso,, a los calores, fríos, etc... me puedo llegar a encontrar con los parlante, conos, alas, calculo seco/secas, quebrados en el peor de los casos (puede ser?) ... en caso de encontralos bien a la vista, se hace algo estilo.. que se entienda.. ya que no se la palabra indicada...recontracomillas ""humedecer"" "refrescar el ala" algo así? o si están bien, a conectarlos y probarlos y sentir como les fué con el paso del tiempo?

Saludos a todos!


----------



## madscientist

gta2200 dijo:


> Hola muchachos, una consulta, tengo los Leea 222C que aún no los uso hace mas década y media, y en poco tiempo ya medio despejado de ciertas prioridades calculo que puedo bajarlos de la pieza donde los tengo guardados, pero.... debido al largo tiempo de no uso,, a los calores, fríos, etc... me puedo llegar a encontrar con los parlante, conos, alas, calculo seco/secas, quebrados en el peor de los casos (puede ser?) ... en caso de encontralos bien a la vista, se hace algo estilo.. que se entienda.. ya que no se la palabra indicada...recontracomillas ""humedecer"" "refrescar el ala" algo así? o si están bien, a conectarlos y probarlos y sentir como les fué con el paso del tiempo?
> 
> Saludos a todos!


Si son Woofer / Medio Woofer tal vez se vean bien a simple vista pero si uno los hace sonar fuerte como para producir excursion de cono (cuando el cono "late") si los materiales no se conservaron bien puede ser que se quiebre algo.
Tambien creo que un parlante con cono de carton de entre 20 y 30 años al ser un material formado por fibras aglutinadas, es posible que  haya perdido parte de sus caracteristicas y no suene como deberia.


----------



## gta2200

madscientist dijo:


> .



Gracias por responder Madscientist, no, no es de foam, es de los extendidos de tela, exactamente tal cual como los posteados por Deechay en la página 74.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esas suspensiones de tela "engomada" son eternas


----------



## gta2200

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas suspensiones de tela "engomada" son eternas



Gracias por responder Dosmetros!!

Hace unos añitos vengo esperando por activar esas cajas nuevamente...y tenía esa incertidumbre...aunque intuía que se podían aguantar el paso del tiempo, y su uso moderado, tal vez hacía falta algo que tomar en cuenta.

Ahora que ya tengo un lugar medio destinado para colocarlas junto a los demás aparatos, y medio con cara de mi mujer estilo "todo ese lugar me vas a ocupar con tus cosas viejasm quedate arriba!!"  falta un amigo con tiempo para que venga a casa y me ayude a bajarlas, solo no puedo de ninguna manera.

Cuando las tenga subo un video para los amantes de Leea, falta poco ahora sí...

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo les pasaba a los conos de cartón , aceite de lino doble cocido diluido 1 en 4 con nafta y anilina Colibrí negra , solo trataba el cono sin empaparlo , humedecido nada mas y lo dejaba  secar una semana antes de hacerlos sonar.


----------



## gta2200

Hola a todos: ya pude probar los parlantes, andan bien y tiran bien, ahora mi memoria... sentí una conmoción al ver lo que ví y creía!!!

Como conté en la historia de éstos parlantes, la resumo,  los tengo de 1991, uno andaba el otro no... de pibe subí a mi pieza el que andaba..el otro no recuerdo donde lo dejé, calculo en otra sala en la planta de abajo, nunca los había abierto que yo recuerde...

En 1993 desarmé el que no andaba y era un 222C, lo llevé a reparar, lo traje, lo conecté (no se si bien o mal) ya que el 222c tenía 3 tuercas negras y 1 amarilla. 

Los cables que salen del divisor son amarillo y verde para el tweeter y negro y azul para el parlante.

Supuestamente me debería haber fijado en el otro (de hecho sí.. para ver la conexión... pero eso no lo recuerdo en absoluto.... hoy 27 años después me entero que es un 222B el que andaba bien, y yo creído que eran 2 222C....así que tengo un 222B y un 222C

En el 222C está conectado el cable amarillo en la tuerca amarilla y su compañero por lógica que en el otro (222B) igual, y en otros fotos de la web también el verde se correspsonden al tweeter

En el woofer están conectados el azul y el negro.

El parlante golpea hacia adelante como debe ser, así que creo esta bien conectado.

Alguien puede reafirmarlo, o debo tener en cuenta alguna otra cosa.

Saludos!!


----------



## aafung

Tengo una tabla original de LEEA con las dimensiones para hacer bafles de acuerdo al modelo de parlante. Es de la decada del 70.


Lo comparto para que no se pierda. Es una muestra mas de lo importante que fué la industria nacional por aquellos años.


----------



## gta2200

Buen aporte, creo haberlo visto por otro lado, pero es bueno que esté aquí también.

Saludos
Aprovecho para hacer una preguntonta para quien la tiene clara, pero yo no se la respuesta si algo puede afectar para mal a un parlante lo siguiente:

Me encontré al final como comentaba antes, que tengo 2 Leea distintos, un 222C y un 222B con sus respectivos divisiores de fecuencia, se puede usar en caso hipotético... de si encuentro un 222B usarlo con el divisor del 222C? o viceversa, un 222C con divisor de 222B?

Saludos!!


----------



## ccolonna

Lo encontre en la calle!!!..recibieron mucha agua 812 RE 16 omhs...veremos como estan...


----------



## ccolonna

Funcionan...y bastante bien. Estaban un poco duros y fueron aflojando..se estan como acomodando...estoy seguro de tener 2 mas impecables...van para un proyecto vintage con un audinac...a futuro. Le voy a reparar esos agujeros de algun modo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sin muy nobles esos parlantes , para emparchar suspensión , ideal usar adhesivo de silicona negra . . .


----------



## ccolonna

En otros ya hice la prueba de preparar una tela fina con algun barniz con este molde de yeso y luego lo pego con silicona o uhu...


----------



## ccolonna

Quedó muy bien, esta vez con el molde de yeso le puse una sola capa de tela de algodón con cola sintética, ya que las exigencias son pocas y realmente el cartón y la suspensión son delgados ...luego los parches que recorte los pegué con Fastix Transparente (Silicona).
Los moldecitos los voy acumulando y este es nuevo para 8".
Espero a alguno le sirva para no perder la originalidad de un Leea... llegado el caso se puede hacer toda la vuelta


----------



## gta2200

Hola muchachos: alguien tiene alguna información sobre los Leea Cox 251?

Hace un tiempo Janston los posteó con imágenes. junto a un 222.






						Parlantes LEEA industria Argentina.
					

hola, el fin de semana pasado permute un bb9300 por 4 leea (12-150 be)por lo que tengo entendido son de rango extendido  2 de los mismos me vinieron en una caja con un twiter  leea 2002, lamentablemente unos de los twiter tenia mal echo el filtro y estaba dañado. Quisiera saber como diseñar 2...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Parecen calcos de algunos modelos viejos de Altec de la serie 604, con las bocinas rectangulares, en éste caso Janston muestra Jensen. J

Que tal son esos Leea, se puede ver que el (no se si es divisor o atenuador del Cox251 es de 16 ohms.

Leaa vendía de 16 ohms? al parecer si el divisor dice 16, los parlantes me imagino también, peroque pasa si se usa un parlante de 8 omhs, con divisor de 16 ohms? o viceversa, parlante de 16 ohms con divisor de 8?

Saludos a todos!!

Imágenes de Janston, es de la izquierda.


----------



## POLI

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como comenté
> 
> 
> 
> 12´es un parlante grande


Fogonazo y Ngonzalez , si miran en la pagina numero uno de éste post, verán el *COX 152B* de 12"  que subí con  imán de alnico. Es una rareza que conseguí en una casa de  electronica que estaba por cerrar y remataban todo. Nunca le pude conseguir pareja pero les aseguro que es una belleza de parlante no se si de lo mejorcito que fabrico Leea en HI-FI y algo mas moderno que los 152 que venían con difusor en el centro, calculo que mediados de los 80´s. Por ahora sigue guardado en su caja original. Saludos.-


----------



## Fogonazo

POLI dijo:


> Fogonazo y Ngonzalez , si miran en la pagina numero uno de éste post, verán el *COX 152B* de 12"  que subí con  imán de alnico. Es una rareza que conseguí en una casa de  electronica que estaba por cerrar y remataban todo. Nunca le pude conseguir pareja pero les aseguro que es una belleza de parlante no se si de lo mejorcito que fabrico Leea en HI-FI y algo mas moderno que los 152 que venían con difusor en el centro, calculo que mediados de los 80´s. Por ahora sigue guardado en su caja original. Saludos.-


¿ Como sabes que es imán álnico ?, ¿ Foto de los imanes ?
Los parlantes coaxiales suelen tener 2 núcleos magnéticos, justamente concentricos, no me extrañaría que alnico solo sea el tweeter


----------



## POLI

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como sabes que es imán álnico ?, ¿ Foto de los imanes ?
> Los parlantes coaxiales suelen tener 2 núcleos magnéticos, justamente concentricos, no me extrañaría que alnico solo sea el tweeter


Puede ser, si uno retira el protector naranja no se observa imán sino solo un cilindro plateado sin nada que se asemeje a un imán tradicional. Cuando disponga de algo de tiempo saco foto y la subo así despejamos la duda ya que ahora a mi también me surgió.  
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

POLI dijo:


> Puede ser, si uno retira el protector naranja no se observa imán sino solo un cilindro plateado sin nada que se asemeje a un imán tradicional. Cuando disponga de algo de tiempo saco foto y la subo así despejamos la duda ya que ahora a mi también me surgió.
> Saludos.


¿ No estarás viendo parte del núcleo de fe ?, el centro cilíndrico para ser exacto
El alnico es fácilmente detectable por su composición granulosa, parece grava compactada, mucho mas grueso que la arena, de colores metálicos y/o cromos



*Barra de imán alnico*

​


----------



## Pibeviejo

djuanje dijo:


> Huuuuffffffff....... 117 litros es mucho!! jajaja no me quiero imaginar donde van a entrar!!! bueno seguro debe ser la mejor opcion!! ya voy a hacer lo q*UE* me dijo sergio (si es q*UE* me sale) t*A*mb*IÉN* de ver las curvas de ambos litros en el win isd.... Poli: un abrazo grande y gra*CIAS* por tu recomendacion!!!
> 
> q*UE* parlante j*****do este 12" be.. pide una caja de 117 litros!! mas grande q*UE* los de 15" !! que para esos piden 94 litros... q*UE* locura.. bue me parece q*UE* hay q*UE* esforsarce por los 117 litros jaja.. saludoss..
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio: muy buena tu acotacion.. te comento hace poco lo empece a utilizar al programa y por ende voy a ver si le encuentro la vuelta para hacer lo q*UE* me dijiste y asi posteo los resultados.. si no te tengo la lamentable noticia que me lo vas a tener q*UE* hacer vos y yo te paso los parametros q*UE* use para el parlante.. jajaja... bue si no es mucha molesta obvio!! gra*CIAS* por tu comentario y estaremos en contacto junto t*A*mb*IÉN* a poli.. saludos y exitos!!!
> 
> *A*ca dejo las fotos de los parlantes.. los compre usados y no se si fueron reparados... para mi *POR*q*UE* en el carton del lado de atras estan las letras blancas como me preguntaste poli.. y t*A*mb*IÉN* dejo otras fotos para ver que deducen ustedes si es q*UE* fueron reparados.. saludos..
> 
> ya les deje las fotos de los parlantes... ahora les dejo fotos de unas cajas exponenciales q*UE* las saque de unas paginas donde decian q*UE* eran cajas leea... alguien sabra si realmente eran leea estas cajas... q*UE* yo sepa no recuerdo q*UE* la fabrica t*A*mb*IÉN *fabricara cajas... de serlo t*A*mb*IÉN* me gustaria hacer estas cajas *POR*q*UE* ya las tube en oportunidades anteriores y suenan muy muy bien... a ver que dicen.. saludos!!!


Hola estimado un gusto soy Rafael  mire estoy intentando hacer los bafles como los de  foto para woofer de 12 me podría facilitar medidas o un plano ? Desde ya gracias sdos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

*djuanje *Última visita Feb 28, 2016


----------



## rocoloco

JohannisLucius dijo:


> Jaja Hola 2Mts..es un jpg de 231x240...lo veo con lupa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Veamos si se ve algo !!


Hola *JohannisLucius.*
Gracias por la informacion que subiste . En este caso las especificaciones dicen que son para el 1270BF , estoy buscando para el 1270RE, serán las mismas por lo menos en cuanto a gabinete y recomendacion de medios y tweeter ? Desde ya gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muy dificil que conteste :* JohannisLucius *Última visita Ago 16, 2015


----------



## Negrinchus

Hola a todos, ya me he presentado, pero como es mi primer participación vuelvo a hacerlo. Mi nombre es Martín. Les quiero hacer una pregunta, si conocen que parlantes son estos. Ya que me gustan como suenan, y están en una caja muy deteriorada, que tal vez rehaga desde cero. La misma es un cubo, y su marca es ''Continental''.Tal vez con mucho esfuerzo, ya que no caso un ''fulbo'' sobre la mayoría de las cosas que escriben acá, y leyendo muchos post comience a comprender un poco. Cualquier data que tengan sobre estos parlantes agradecido. Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

Pibeviejo dijo:


> Hola estimado un gusto soy Rafael  mire estoy intentando hacer los bafles como los de  foto para woofer de 12 me podría facilitar medidas o un plano ? Desde ya gracias sdos!!


Hola Pibeviejo, en algun lado tengo los 
planos para los de 12". Te paso los de 15" asta que encuentre los de 12" si te intersan. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Negrinchus dijo:


> Hola a todos, ya me he presentado, pero como es mi primer participación vuelvo a hacerlo. Mi nombre es Martín. Les quiero hacer una pregunta, si conocen que parlantes son estos. Ya que me gustan como suenan, y están en una caja muy deteriorada, que tal vez rehaga desde cero. La misma es un cubo, y su marca es ''Continental''.Tal vez con mucho esfuerzo, ya que no caso un ''fulbo'' sobre la mayoría de las cosas que escriben acá, y leyendo muchos post comience a comprender un poco. Cualquier data que tengan sobre estos parlantes agradecido. Saludos y Gracias
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 192915Ver el archivo adjunto 192916Ver el archivo adjunto 192913Ver el archivo adjunto 192914




Eso no es Leea !

Es un woofer de 8 pulgadas, posiblemente de 15 Watts


----------



## franmo18

Hola a todos, vuelvo a escribir la consulta que realicé hace unas horas, ya que me la bajaron por incumplir las normas del foro, pido disculpas. Mi nombre es Franco, estoy estudiando Ing Electrónica en la UTN (recién comienzo). Hace un tiempo llegaron a mis manos dos cajones acústicos bastante antiguos y grandes, los cuales probé con un equipo Aiwa viejito y funcionaron ambos. Luego de eso no hice mas nada, pero ahora se me dió por abrirlos y ver qué tenían adentro. Cuando abrí uno me encontré con tres parlantes, y el mas grande me llamó la atención. Se trata de un Leea modelo COX 152-B, que tenía la etiqueta despegada. Los otros mas chicos son Leypar.
Como siempre recurrí al google y comencé a buscar, a lo que encontré poca info acerca del Leea. Al final llegué a este foro y me encontré con que se trata de un parlante bastante raro y difícil de conseguir por las características que tiene. Me gustaría saber el porqué de esto, porqué es tan especial? Cuanto puede llegar a valer? Es tan raro como se dice? Entiendo que los parlantes se pueden hacer de cero teniendo los datos y conocimientos técnicos; aparte de que se busca originalidad que lo comprendo, no se pueden recrear fielmente? 
Aclaro también que las cajas tienen un Control de Presencia marca Leea en la parte de atrás.
Bueno, esas son mis dudas. Me gustaría leer a los que saben. Un saludo y gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

franmo18 dijo:


> Me gustaría leer a los que saben.


Bue.....yo no participo entonces


----------



## franmo18

No se sienta ofendido, no es mi intención. Me refiero a los que saben y conocen de estos antiguos parlantes argentinos, ya que lo que aparece en google es muy escaso. Slds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

franmo18 dijo:


> No se sienta ofendido, no es mi intención.


Naaaa....no me ofendo, pero lo hice para que aprendas el comportamiento en un foro: cualquiera puede opinar/traer info y vos tenes que decidir cual te vale y cual no.
No filtrés de antemano por que vas a perder muchas opiniones valiosas por pedir que te respondan "los que saben".....que quizas ni te respondan.

Dicho esto, esos parlantes tienen mucho de mito y poco de ciencia: te puede gustar como suenan y dirás que son maravillosos, o te pueden no gustar y te dirán que son un desastre. Pero la unica palabra válida la tienen las mediciones y la matemática ...que no vas a ver en este hilo.
Por mí, todo OK, pero el sonido y los comentarios polarizados no se llevan muy bien, y si queres elegir un parlante "por como suena" o por como "te dicen que suena", no vas a llegar muy lejos ni encontrar la verdad.

LEEA fue una empresa nacional de punta en su época, de ahí a que sea comparable a algo actual y hi-tech (y no audio-fool) hay muchisimos kilometros de distancia...


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia franmo cuando pueds leete el post como medir los parametros t/s en forma rapida, como muy bien dice el dr. Z no ir a lo subjetivo sino a los datos concretos. subi fotos si podes del parlante. gracias. sergio.


----------



## franmo18

Hola, muchas gracias por los consejos, lo voy a tener en cuenta. Es cierto, es mi primera vez escribiendo en un foro, estoy en otros pero solamente leo. Con respecto a los parlantes, un poco entiendo en general, pero por algo pregunté que tan raros son y el porqué. Supongo que es por sus características técnicas, si suenan bien o no va en cada uno. Según leí estos Leea son mejores para equipos valvulares, de ahi mi duda de que tan diferentes son a los demás, o porqué son mas buscados. Por algo pregunto en un foro especializado. Si suenan bien o mal no me interesa, pero algo hay que la gente los busca, de eso estoy seguro. 
En cuanto pueda voy a leer lo de medir los parámetros t/s, y también sacaré mas fotos.
Saludos a todos, gracias por responder.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

franmo18 dijo:


> Según leí estos Leea son mejores para equipos valvulares


Eso dicen...principalmente por que al igual que muchos parlantes viejos estos tienen una sensibilidad relativamente alta, lo que permite un volumen alto con poca potencia.
Además los RE tienen un lobulo de radiación que mete mas SPL en el campo reverberante para medios y agudos, y eso ayuda a formar una "mejor" imagen acustica.
Pero ahí se acaba todo...


----------



## AntonioAA

franmo18 dijo:


> Hola, muchas gracias por los consejos, lo voy a tener en cuenta. Es cierto, es mi primera vez escribiendo en un foro, estoy en otros pero solamente leo. Con respecto a los parlantes, un poco entiendo en general, pero por algo pregunté que tan raros son y el porqué. Supongo que es por sus características técnicas, si suenan bien o no va en cada uno. Según leí estos Leea son mejores para equipos valvulares, de ahi mi duda de que tan diferentes son a los demás, o porqué son mas buscados. Por algo pregunto en un foro especializado. Si suenan bien o mal no me interesa, pero algo hay que la gente los busca, de eso estoy seguro.
> En cuanto pueda voy a leer lo de medir los parámetros t/s, y también sacaré mas fotos.
> Saludos a todos, gracias por responder.


En su momento fueron de "avanzada" y realmente superaban cualquier otra cosa que se conseguia ... pero en los '70s .... Si ahora medis los parametros ( en esa epoca ni se hablaba ) veras que necesitan cajas enormes , tampoco admiten potencia ( hoy en dia 25w es NADA ) . En cuanto a lo "muy buscado" tampoco pienses que te van a pagar fortunas aunque estén impecables y originales .....
Los crossover de esa epoca eran lamentables , muy primitivos , si queres trabajar (y mucho) podrias dejarlos muy bien con un diseño mas elaborado.
.... pero los Reyes Magos ... no existen ....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tendrías que poner fotos del cono !


----------



## franmo18

Hola a todos! Gracias por contestar. Bueno, algo más entiendo, agradezco su ayuda. Ahora veo porque tienen una caja inmensa. 
Pregunto para tener una mejor idea de qué se tratan. En ML se venden muchos parlantes Leea, pero lo que me llama la atención es la disparidad de precios, por eso quería informarme, y a estos no los encontré en ningún lado. En cuanto tenga un rato de tiempo vuelvo a abrir la caja, lo saco y subo mejores fotos. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el cono es original vale , sino no.


----------



## franmo18

Hola! Bueno, ahí me tomé el tiempo de volver a abrirlo y sacar más fotos. También hice un video, pego por acá el link de youtube: 



 Slds.


----------



## AntonioAA

No soy experto para nada ... pero ese me parece que perdio el "Cox"  en algun conazo???


----------



## sergio rossi

buen dia. los cox no tenian el conito de radiacion en el centro del cono grande?, por lo que veo, si vien no soy experto, el papel del cono esta muy oscuro y es normal que con los años haya tomado ese color gris palido de descolorido.


----------



## franmo18

Hace un rato le saqué la campana de aluminio y busqué la fecha, la tiene pero no se lee bien. Y no hay ningún otro número.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No parece original , ese era coaxial y llevaba un tweeter con corneta en el medio

Modelos viejos :



Modelos nuevos :


----------



## franmo18

Claro, si, entiendo, si es coaxial debería, obligadamente, llevar la corneta. Pero mira esto, son fotos que saqué de una publicación de ML caída, recién ahora la veo. No sé si se puede poner link de ML, pero por las dudas pego las imágenes.
Son los mismos parlantes, y si te fijas en el frente de la caja se llega a ver que no tienen cornetita. Suponiendo que sean reparados y se la hayan sacado, mi pregunta es, si lo hacen a nuevo, porqué sacarle la corneta original, o no ponerle nada?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ese altavoz tiene DOS BOBINAS Y UN FILTRO DIVISOR  por lo que es coaxial , eso sí el más raro que he visto pues los  agudos deben salir por el centro del cono sin corneta.....


franmo18 dijo:


> Hola! Bueno, ahí me tomé el tiempo de volver a abrirlo y sacar más fotos. También hice un video, pego por acá el link de youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> Slds.Ver el archivo adjunto 194566Ver el archivo adjunto 194567Ver el archivo adjunto 194568Ver el archivo adjunto 194569Ver el archivo adjunto 194570


El tuyo TAMBIÉN es coaxial y luego del Tweeter  del mismo ataca los pequeños (añadido al coaxial) mira los colores de las dos bobinas del altavoz y salen del filtro.... Curioso invento....


----------



## franmo18

Hola! Disculpen la demora. Les quería confirmar que el parlante está completamente original. Hace unos días llamé a la familia Olmedo, especialistas en parlantes Leea y les mandé fotos del mio. Al instante me dijeron que estaba original y sin reparar, ya que hay detalles que lo delatan en el armado, como los tornillos de la bornera, la suspensión, el burletito de goma, etc. También adjunto una foto de un folleto de época del 152-A, muy parecido y donde se ve que no lleva corneta. Así que muchas gracias por sus aportes, y por dejarme entrar a la comunidad. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡¿ Salvo que trajeran el tweeter debajo del copo ?! Sinó no entiendo el empleo del término coaxial   

Gracias por la información !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡¿ Salvo que trajeran el tweeter debajo del copo ?! Sinó no entiendo el empleo del término coaxial
> 
> Gracias por la información !


Justo ESO dije en mi anterior mensaje......


----------



## sergio rossi

quien dijo que no hay mas sorpresas. ja


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

franmo18 dijo:


> Hola! Disculpen la demora. Les quería confirmar que el parlante está completamente original. Hace unos días llamé a la familia Olmedo, especialistas en parlantes Leea y les mandé fotos del mio. Al instante me dijeron que estaba original y sin reparar, ya que hay detalles que lo delatan en el armado, como los tornillos de la bornera, la suspensión, el burletito de goma, etc. También adjunto una foto de un folleto de época del 152-A, muy parecido y donde se ve que no lleva corneta. Así que muchas gracias por sus aportes, y por dejarme entrar a la comunidad. Saludos!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194830


Si leemos el texto de LEEA queda muy clarito....


----------



## franmo18

Claro, es así, el tweeter está abajo. El copo es extremadamente fino, lo que no obstruye el sonido. Según me dijeron, queda mas omnidireccional sin corneta. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Investigando el tema Beyma también tiene o ha tenido altavoces así......
Acabo de ver el catálogo ACTUAL efectivamente, idénticos a ese (sin corneta) en 12 y 15 pulgadas (menudo Karlson saldría con ellos.....).


----------



## DOSMETROS

[Off Topic ON]  Yo uso un par de Karlson de 15 Leea , construcción y obsequio del amigazo Peppo , cortados a 400 Hz y con un par de monitores encima [Off Topic OFF]


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Horacio, 15 pulgadas Karlson, tiene que pegar unos golpes con fundamento.........


----------



## DOSMETROS

Error , no pega golpes (salvo cuando la música si los tiene) son graves muuuuy profundos , impresionantes , que te "dientran" por la panza-vientre . . .  mammita querida 

Son éstos : Caja Acustica Tipo KARLSON


----------



## POLI

franmo18 dijo:


> Hola! Disculpen la demora. Les quería confirmar que el parlante está completamente original. Hace unos días llamé a la familia Olmedo, especialistas en parlantes Leea y les mandé fotos del mio. Al instante me dijeron que estaba original y sin reparar, ya que hay detalles que lo delatan en el armado, como los tornillos de la bornera, la suspensión, el burletito de goma, etc. También adjunto una foto de un folleto de época del 152-A, muy parecido y donde se ve que no lleva corneta. Así que muchas gracias por sus aportes, y por dejarme entrar a la comunidad. Saludos!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194830


 Te confirmo que esta original ese LEEA .


----------



## josemartin

Hola, tengo 2 parlantes Leea linea 100V, la verdad los conecté a un equipo común pero no funcionan, no se si éstos precisan algo mas que una salida común pues tienen un transformador. ¿Alguien me podrá ayudar?. Quiero que funcione correctamente.
Gracias


----------



## ricbevi

No se si sera así pero tiene toda la pinta de ser los parlantes de un sistema de "música funcional".

Si es así y los parlantes son de baja impedancia y están "sanos" con quitar el transformador y conectarlos directamente a un *equipo de sonido de potencia acorde* deberían funcionar.

Puedes probarlos con un multímetro en la escala de medición de resistencias o con una pila de 1,5V y la bobina debería desplazarse en un sentido(hacia adelante o hacia atrás dependiendo de la polaridad de esta con respecto a la bobina)


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , coincido con Don ricbevi , debes quitar lo transformador de inpedancias y usar lo artoparlante directamente.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pablo73

POLI dijo:


> Fogonazo y Ngonzalez , si miran en la pagina numero uno de éste post, verán el *COX 152B* de 12"  que subí con  imán de alnico. Es una rareza que conseguí en una casa de  electronica que estaba por cerrar y remataban todo. Nunca le pude conseguir pareja pero les aseguro que es una belleza de parlante no se si de lo mejorcito que fabrico Leea en HI-FI y algo mas moderno que los 152 que venían con difusor en el centro, calculo que mediados de los 80´s. Por ahora sigue guardado en su caja original. Saludos.-


 hola , hace un tiempo compre  dos 152b pero no funcionan los twiter


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés el divisor de frecuencia-crossover pasivo conectado ?


----------



## Pablo73

Si si , y los probe con otros divisores , uno debe estar quemado , al otro aparentemente le cambiaron la bobina y le quitaron el tweeter


----------



## josemartin

Gracias, por sus respuestas, los voy a probar de esa manera (y si, eran de un sistema de "música funcional ) los tengo hace tiempo y quiero asegurarme de que funcione, gracias, despues les cuento.


----------



## ricren

Alguien recomienda un reparador de parlantes Leea confiable en zona CABA o La Plata? Tengo un Leea de 12" modelo 1270 con problemas.En esta misma tira mencionana a "Roberto". No encontre mas datos.
Edit: Ahi encontre los datos. Voy a probar llamar si aun estan (el manesaje es de 2012). Si conocen algun otro me dicen?
Gracias por cualquier info.

Para quien le sea util: Finalmente encontre los reparadores Olmedos pero cambiaron el telefono que figura en esta tira, el actual es 011 4574-4737.


----------



## Pablo73

creo que  este modelo de leea no  aparecio aun por aca


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que alnico metido dentro de un tazón de hierro , fotos sin la tapa . . .  fotos del cono ?


----------



## Pablo73

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que alnico metido dentro de un tazón de hierro , fotos sin la tapa . . .  fotos del cono ?


hay que sacar la etiqueta con cuidado para no romperla  , despues  subo fotos , lo que decia  era que no habia visto  ese modelo aca . puede ser ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si ponés 1214 en el Buscador algo aparece


----------



## Pablo73

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si ponés 1214 en el Buscador algo aparece


no encontre nada ........
79 paginas  y no aparece


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay una referencia a que tiene bobina de 2 pulgadas . . .  Parlantes LEEA industria Argentina.

Esperamos foto del frente !


----------



## Pablo73

LEEA1214


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hermosísimo parlante , es todo original !

El 1212 y el 1214 traían ese cono con ocho anillos     , al ser un modelo muy viejo vino con corcho y no con goma


----------



## Pablo73

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hermosísimo parlante , es todo original !
> 
> El 1212 y el 1214 traían ese cono con ocho anillos     , al ser un modelo muy viejo vino con corcho y no con goma


Le saqué el cubre imán de aluminio para  ver  si tenia imán de cerámico como el resto de os 1214 y sorpresa , imán de alnico , no hay sello con la fecha de fabricación , así que eso es un misterio también.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Preguntá allá : Facebook Groups , que por el sello del cono te sacan la fecha !

Para mi es 67


----------



## diegomj1973

Pregunto y pido consejos a los expertos de este thread, ya que sería lo más cercano a mi consulta.

Resulta que me han ofrecido unos bafles LEEA Altec simil Altec Lansing A-7. Si bien no los he probado, parecen estar en excelentes condiciones de conservación. Ví muy por arriba algo de su historia y parecerían haber sido todo una leyenda en su época.

¿Alguien dispone de catálogos de los mismos?

¿Valen la pena adquirirlos, siendo que son muuuuy voluminosos?

La experiencia previa que tuve con algo cercanamente similar fué con 4 bafles simil modelo 816 (exponenciales para parlantes de 12").


----------



## Fogonazo

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Pregunto y pido consejos a los expertos de este thread, ya que sería lo más cercano a mi consulta.
> 
> Resulta que me han ofrecido unos bafles LEEA Altec simil *Altec Lansing A-7*. Si bien no los he probado, parecen estar en excelentes condiciones de conservación. Ví muy por arriba algo de su historia y parecerían haber sido todo una leyenda en su época.


¿ Algo así ? 

​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Diego, con los servidores de Google de España, pones Altec Lansing A 7 y te sale un CHORRO de información, planos, documentación, etc... De lo que parecen ser unos fantásticos altavoces DISCOTEQUEROS, BOCINA DE GRAVES Y BOCINA DE AGUDOS.... Escribo desde la tablet de mi hija, si lo deseas cuando llegue a casa te pego el link con el PC. Eso sí, debe sonar de cine pues son unos buenos pepinos.... Si tienes espacio (entre las numerosas mujeres haciendo yoga frente a ti) y no son muy caros adelante.. Pero cuando le des volumen saldrán corriendo despavoridas y despeinadas porque esos baffles deben pegar unos castañazos que retumbara el piso entero.....
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Algo así ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257824​



Muy cerca.

Son más parecidos a estos, salvo por el color y cuerina:





Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Diego, con los servidores de Google de España, pones Altec Lansing A 7 y te sale un CHORRO de información, planos, documentación, etc... De lo que parecen ser unos fantásticos altavoces DISCOTEQUEROS, BOCINA DE GRAVES Y BOCINA DE AGUDOS.... Escribo desde la tablet de mi hija, si lo deseas cuando llegue a casa te pego el link con el PC. Eso sí, debe sonar de cine pues son unos buenos pepinos.... Si tienes espacio (entre las numerosas mujeres haciendo yoga frente a ti) y no son muy caros adelante.. Pero cuando le des volumen saldrán corriendo despavoridas y despeinadas porque esos baffles deben pegar unos castañazos que retumbara el piso entero.....
> Un abrazo.



De Altec Lansing A-7 aparece todo. El problema es que son Leea Altec. Ahí no sé qué es lo que emplean de Altec y qué ponían de Leea. A los que me ofrecen, no los pude desarmar para corroborar qué componentes traen, aunque parecen impecablemente originales. La visita fué por otra cosa y me encontré con esas hermosuras, que también me ofrecieron.

Yo tuve 4 del 816.


----------



## edh59

Leea Altec A7 :


----------



## diego9mm

Buenos dias. Mi nombre es Diego y recientemente me incorporo al foro. Queria hacer una consulta a los conocedores de LEEA del grupo respecto unos bafles de la serie 6000, en especifico 6040-R, ya que no encuentro casi nada de informacion en la red (lo mas cercano unos 6038-R). Gracias


----------



## Juanselenium

Feliz año gente,como andan, estoy en proceso de armado del bafle que da Leea en su folleto para el 15 150 be y me encuentro con 2 dudas.  Una es el divisor a usar y la otra es que no recuerdo con que driver lo usaban en su momento, el uso que le voy a dar es para DJ . Alguien que tenga experiencia o simplemente pueda darme algun dato estare mas que agradecido.
Aguante Leea!

P.d.: poseeo bocinas motorola similares a las Leea 2002 mi idea es usar esas pero no estoy seguro de hacerlo.  
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juanselenium dijo:


> Feliz año gente,como andan, estoy en proceso de armado del bafle que da Leea en su folleto para el 15 150 be y me encuentro con 2 dudas.  Una es el divisor a usar y la otra es que no recuerdo con que driver lo usaban en su momento, *el uso que le voy a dar es para DJ* . Alguien que tenga experiencia o simplemente pueda darme algun dato estare mas que agradecido.
> Aguante Leea!
> 
> P.d.: poseeo bocinas motorola similares a las Leea 2002 mi idea es usar esas pero no estoy seguro de hacerlo.
> Gracias.


No me parece una buena idea

Los parlantes Leea no eran para potencias tan altas como las que se emplean en la actualidad.


----------



## Juanselenium

Fogonazo dijo:


> No me parece una buena idea
> 
> Los parlantes Leea no eran para potencias tan altas como las que se emplean en la actualidad.


Hola Fogonazo como andas? Los conosco a estos parlantes tuve varios Leea tanto linea hifi como serie profesional como estos el tema es que por ahora voy a armar un par y luego vere de conseguir otro par para poner 2 bafles por canal en la salida de la potencia. La potencia que tengo es de 250 watts por canal en 8 ohms y algo de 350 watts en 4 ohms.


----------



## DonGato64

Buenas a todos, conseguí unos bafles Elite de Ranser de 7 vías, modelo BSE 270 que vienen con Woofer LEEA 15, medios RM 822, medios altos HF 20, Tweeter HF 4048 Y un tweeter que me falta de 2 pulgadas que me falta. En el mismo modelo de bafle, pero de otra serie de producción, vinieron Tweeter de domo HFD 40, pero en los que yo conseguí vino algo más chico, no sé si eran piezoléctricos 2001 o alguna otra cosa. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con este dato?


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Revisaste éste tema ? *





						Bafle Elite de Ranser
					

Buen día. Estoy usando estos bafles PB320 de la década del '70 que tienen muy buena prestación para el audio hogareño. La consulta tiene que ver con el midbass (señalado en imagen), ya que tiene una suspensión rígida :shock: y en verdad no sé si así debe ser. Este altavoz es de 4" con campana...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



*
No hagas tema doble por favor !


----------



## DonGato64

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Revisaste éste tema ? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bafle Elite de Ranser
> 
> 
> Buen día. Estoy usando estos bafles PB320 de la década del '70 que tienen muy buena prestación para el audio hogareño. La consulta tiene que ver con el midbass (señalado en imagen), ya que tiene una suspensión rígida :shock: y en verdad no sé si así debe ser. Este altavoz es de 4" con campana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> No hagas tema doble por favor !


No estoy duplicando el tema, el modelo de bafle del tema que hacés referencia es otro muy diferente al que yo tengo, Solo coinciden en la marca


----------



## petrovich

pato2009 dijo:


> Bueno muchachos, recurro a ustedes despues de mucho buscar información sobre esta señora caja Leea , el problema es que la persona que las tenía estuvo metiendo mano dentro de ella y desconectó varios cables del ecualizador ambiental, quisiera saver si alguno de ustedes tendría algo de información como para volver a conectarlo y dejar esta hermosa caja como original ... desde ya muchas gracias
> PD: el modelo de la caja es 6212-rx . En el archivo .rar encontraran algunas fotos, no son muy buenas por que las saqué con el celular
> 
> Muchas gracias , Santiago.


Hola pato2009, ¿ no tendrías la gentileza de sacar fotos mas nítidas ? , ya que estoy en busca de estos bafles, muchas gracias.


----------



## POLI

Juanselenium dijo:


> Feliz año gente,como andan, estoy en proceso de armado del bafle que da Leea en su folleto para el 15 150 be y me encuentro con 2 dudas.  Una es el divisor a usar y la otra es que no recuerdo con que driver lo usaban en su momento, el uso que le voy a dar es para DJ . Alguien que tenga experiencia o simplemente pueda darme algun dato estare mas que agradecido.
> Aguante Leea!
> 
> P.d.: poseeo bocinas motorola similares a las Leea 2002 mi idea es usar esas pero no estoy seguro de hacerlo.
> Gracias.


 Los podes usar perfectamente para pasar musica, en fiestas de 100 , 150,  personas y un poco mas tambien . Yo los utlicé mucho tiempo porque  eran cajas "practicas" mas livianas que las que tenia con 15 BF300. El conjunto magnetico es más chico pero rinde tan bien como lo hace el 300bf , solo tenes que cuidar no excederte en la potencia y que queden debidamente sintonizadas a fin de reforzar graves y que tengan el debido frenado neumatico tiene  una caja bien construída . En su momento las armé con selenium 220ti (titanio) y le dejaba el corte natural del parlante, no recuerdo bien pero los driver empezaban a laburar en los  " ponele " 3500HZ mediante filtro pasa altos de 18 dB .  Si nos ponemos en puristas deberian haberse cruzado antes por un monton de cuestiones que no tiene sentido enumerar, pero a la hora de pasar musica cada W cuenta y no estaba dispuesto a pereder en la atenuacion que genera un filtro pasabajos .  Quedo sonando muy lindo, si tengo que elegir entre todas las que he armado no se si son mis preferidas. La relacion peso-practicidad-rendimiento es exclente. Si me preguntaras que armar para pasar entre todo el universo de bafles disponibles te recomiendo esas. 
Saludos.-


----------



## Leea1220

Buenas Ayer descubri este foro, me leí todos los posteos del 1ero al 80. Impresionante, los felicito por toda la información. Me presento, tengo 42 años metalero . Tengo unos Leea desde los 18 años que me los dio mi padrastro, él los tenia en una casa de fin de semana, yo escuchaba musica con unos ITT y un día me trajo éstos cuando me fui a viví solo a los 18 años.  Éstas fotos son de ayer, siguen impecables como el primer día, Judas Priest y todo el metal  los mantuvo en buen estado y felices. Siempre los escuche conectados a un Hitachi ha 3700.

Lo mas gracioso de todo es que no sabía que era Leea hasta hace unos años. Es decir los escuche durante 22 Años y nunca se me dio por investigar la marca. Los abrí una vez para ver cómo eran por dentro allá por el año 2000 cerré el bafle y me dediqué a disfrutarlos sin prestarle atención a la marca. Fui recién hace unos dos años atrás que los había llevado a mi oficina para que mis empleados tuvieran musica ( ya que mi señora no quería bafles grandes en el living ) además escucho metal y no lo escucho en el living sino en una habitación mas pequeña . La cuestión es que los volví a abrir para ver de que marca eran. Siempre me llamo la atención lo bien que sonaban y que no distorsionaban, todos los que los escuchaban en casa cuando tenia 18, en todas las fiestas de cumpleaños mias y de mis amigos que los llevaba se quedaban sorprendidos de lo bien que sonaban.

Tenia como la fantasia que eran de 200 Watts y que el amplificador que siempre usé le quedaba chico (30 Watts por canal) pero creo que eso los mantuvo siempre impecables y fuera de peligro. AHORA LEYENDO ÉSTE FORO DESCUBRO QUE ERAN DE 30 Watts y de tantas otras cosas, así que les agradezco un montón.  En fin estaba en la oficina, le estaba dando al metal Sabbath Judas, Megadeth, etc fuera de hora y dije que tienen éstos baffles adentro que suenan tan bien, y los abrí y saqué fotos y empecé a averiguar y ahí descubrí a Leea y su grupo de fanáticos.

Siempre los amé y conservé y los llevé conmigo a cada mudanza sin saber que eran Leea y sin saber nada de la marca, ellos solitos por sus virtudes se hicieron querer. Ahora desde que cerré la oficina por la pandemia los tengo guardados ahí a la espera en el sótano en un lugar seco y seguro.

PS:

En casa me armé una "habitación  del metal"  donde me encierro a escuchar metal, toda trabajada la acústica hasta donde me fue posible , pero no me daba el lugar para poner los Leea, una lástima. Ahora  escucho a 50 -70 decibeles pero en disposición 7.1 con parlantes mas pequeños (si tengo todo medido y calibrado como corresponde, hasta el largo de onda y la frecuencia de la sala para evitar frecuencias que no me entrarían, y me generarian standing waves ), lamentablemente todo lo que es por debajo de 60 Herz lo corté y atenué un poco los 100 Herz , porque el lugar no tiene el tamaño para que me entre ese largo de onda (340ms/60= :5.6metros) o apenas llego justo a la mitad. Para el curioso ahora uso unos  frontales Grundig 650 super hifi, traseros unos Pioneer s x20 y  laterales otros Grundig super hi fi 320 y un centro Philips cs9800 y un subwoofer Sony. Todos conectados a 4 amplificadores con 4 ecualizadores que reciben la señal  del sistema 7.1 de la Asus supreme fx que tiene 4 salidas independientes y hace el upmix para sonido sourround , lo que me permite escuchar mis playlists de Spotify en 320 kbps, esa modalidad pero ese es otro tema.

Aclaro no soy un audiófilo, solo un tipo que le gusta el metal y escucharlo en sourround por lo general las guitarras ritmicas van para los de atras los timbales en los laterales los tom tom en los frontales y la voz y solos de guitarra en en el centro.


----------



## POLI

Leea1220 dijo:


> Buenas Ayer descubri este foro, me leí todos los posteos del 1ero al 80. Impresionante, los felicito por toda la información. Me presento, tengo 42 años metalero . Tengo unos Leea desde los 18 años que me los dio mi padrastro, él los tenia en una casa de fin de semana, yo escuchaba musica con unos ITT y un día me trajo éstos cuando me fui a viví solo a los 18 años.  Éstas fotos son de ayer, siguen impecables como el primer día, Judas Priest y todo el metal  los mantuvo en buen estado y felices. Siempre los escuche conectados a un Hitachi ha 3700.
> 
> Lo mas gracioso de todo es que no sabía que era Leea hasta hace unos años. Es decir los escuche durante 22 Años y nunca se me dio por investigar la marca. Los abrí una vez para ver cómo eran por dentro allá por el año 2000 cerré el bafle y me dediqué a disfrutarlos sin prestarle atención a la marca. Fui recién hace unos dos años atrás que los había llevado a mi oficina para que mis empleados tuvieran musica ( ya que mi señora no quería bafles grandes en el living ) además escucho metal y no lo escucho en el living sino en una habitación mas pequeña . La cuestión es que los volví a abrir para ver de que marca eran. Siempre me llamo la atención lo bien que sonaban y que no distorsionaban, todos los que los escuchaban en casa cuando tenia 18, en todas las fiestas de cumpleaños mias y de mis amigos que los llevaba se quedaban sorprendidos de lo bien que sonaban.
> 
> Tenia como la fantasia que eran de 200 Watts y que el amplificador que siempre usé le quedaba chico (30 Watts por canal) pero creo que eso los mantuvo siempre impecables y fuera de peligro. AHORA LEYENDO ÉSTE FORO DESCUBRO QUE ERAN DE 30 Watts y de tantas otras cosas, así que les agradezco un montón.  En fin estaba en la oficina, le estaba dando al metal Sabbath Judas, Megadeth, etc fuera de hora y dije que tienen éstos baffles adentro que suenan tan bien, y los abrí y saqué fotos y empecé a averiguar y ahí descubrí a Leea y su grupo de fanáticos.
> 
> Siempre los amé y conservé y los llevé conmigo a cada mudanza sin saber que eran Leea y sin saber nada de la marca, ellos solitos por sus virtudes se hicieron querer. Ahora desde que cerré la oficina por la pandemia los tengo guardados ahí a la espera en el sótano en un lugar seco y seguro.
> 
> PS:
> 
> En casa me armé una "habitación  del metal"  donde me encierro a escuchar metal, toda trabajada la acústica hasta donde me fue posible , pero no me daba el lugar para poner los Leea, una lástima. Ahora  escucho a 50 -70 decibeles pero en disposición 7.1 con parlantes mas pequeños (si tengo todo medido y calibrado como corresponde, hasta el largo de onda y la frecuencia de la sala para evitar frecuencias que no me entrarían, y me generarian standing waves ), lamentablemente todo lo que es por debajo de 60 Herz lo corté y atenué un poco los 100 Herz , porque el lugar no tiene el tamaño para que me entre ese largo de onda (340ms/60= :5.6metros) o apenas llego justo a la mitad. Para el curioso ahora uso unos  frontales Grundig 650 super hifi, traseros unos Pioneer s x20 y  laterales otros Grundig super hi fi 320 y un centro Philips cs9800 y un subwoofer Sony. Todos conectados a 4 amplificadores con 4 ecualizadores que reciben la señal  del sistema 7.1 de la Asus supreme fx que tiene 4 salidas independientes y hace el upmix para sonido sourround , lo que me permite escuchar mis playlists de Spotify en 320 kbps, esa modalidad pero ese es otro tema.
> 
> Aclaro no soy un audiófilo, solo un tipo que le gusta el metal y escucharlo en sourround por lo general las guitarras ritmicas van para los de atras los timbales en los laterales los tom tom en los frontales y la voz y solos de guitarra en en el centro.


 Bienvenido !! , LEEA es así tal cual lo describís. " _ellos solitos por sus virtudes se hicieron querer ... "  _Me ha sucedido varias oportunidades de estar en algún sitio, escuchar y pensar " que bien suena " y resultaba ser LEEA o alguna marca de los 70 que equipaba con LEEA sus bafles. 

  Si me permitís que te corrija algo ; son 20W RMS , lo que sucede es que al tener tanta sensibilidad, frente a lo que hoy existe en el mercado , cometemos el error de pensar que es de 10 veces más. Yo te diría que con el ampli que los estas utilizando actualmente, si es tal como decís de 30W RMS está mas que bien.  Y como último consejo los mantendría medianamente a resguardo de empleados salvajes, tené en cuenta que una vez que se reparan es muy difícil por no decir imposible que quede igual. 

Saludos.-


----------



## ngc1976

Hola Amigos del foro, estoy con ganas de comprar unos bafles de 12 pulgadas,  según el vendedor de marca Leea, en las fotos de los bafles en el frente no hay marca visible y mi duda es la siguiente, en la foto del interior dónde se aprecian el woofer y el tweeter estos están conectados en paralelo sin divisor de frecuencia o el clásico capacitor, eso es correcto o es una improvisación por alguna mano inexperta ?, saludos


----------



## ocarbone

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola Amigos del foro, estoy con ganas de comprar unos bafles de 12 pulgadas,  según el vendedor de marca Leea, en las fotos de los bafles en el frente no hay marca visible y mi duda es la siguiente, en la foto del interior dónde se aprecian el woofer y el tweeter estos están conectados en paralelo sin divisor de frecuencia o el clásico capacitor, eso es correcto o es una improvisación por alguna mano inexperta ?, saludos


El divisor está dentro de la carcasa del Tweeter.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor subí fotos de los conos


----------



## ngc1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor subí fotos de los conos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se lo ve original !


----------



## ngc1976

Hola de nuevo y perdón por volver a la misma consulta, en la anterior el comprador nunca respondió y no pude concretar la compra, ahora encuentro en la web dos bafles similares con woofer leea 1222, el vendedor dice qué son "originales" adjunto las fotos, la tapa del imán dónde supuestamente está  la marca y modelo parece haber sido pintado o tapado, la foto del cono se aprecia bien y según he leido por acá es lo más importante , saludos y gracias si hay algún comentario


----------



## unmonje

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo y perdón por volver a la misma consulta, en la anterior el comprador nunca respondió y no pude concretar la compra, ahora encuentro en la web dos bafles similares con woofer leea 1222, el vendedor dice qué son "originales" adjunto las fotos, la tapa del imán dónde supuestamente está  la marca y modelo parece haber sido pintado o tapado, la foto del cono se aprecia bien y según he leido por acá es lo más importante , saludos y gracias si hay algún comentario


No lo quiero desilucionar pero para mi, que he visto unos cuantos LEEAs , son LEEA, aunque no diga. La hechura  es la que usaba para fabricarlos... tengo casi 70 años,.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estoy casi seguro que el cono de ese modelo lleva 8 anillos , por las dudas comparalo con fotos de éste mismo post


----------



## ngc1976

unmonje dijo:


> No lo quiero desilucionar pero para mi, que he visto unos cuantos LEEAs , son LEEA, aunque no diga. La hechura  es la que usaba para fabricarlos... tengo casi 70 años,.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estoy casi seguro que el cono de ese modelo lleva 8 anillos , por las dudas comparalo con fotos de éste mismo post


Hola, gracias Unmonje y Dosmetros por las respuestas, si me fije en otras fotos y el cono lleva 8 anillos, la molestia de mi pregunta se debe a qué es una compra online y luego de pagar recien tengo acceso al producto, desde ya muchas gracias por su atención y cortesia, voy a comprarlos y luego les cuento, saludos


----------



## Pablo73

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola, gracias Unmonje y Dosmetros por las respuestas, si me fije en otras fotos y el cono lleva 8 anillos, la molestia de mi pregunta se debe a qué es una compra online y luego de pagar recién tengo acceso al producto, desde ya muchas gracias por su atención y cortesía, voy a comprarlos y luego les cuento, saludos





Esos están originales aunque los conos bastante deteriorados.


----------



## ngc1976

Pablo73 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 270061
> 
> Esos están originales aunque los conos bastante deteriorados.


Hola Pablo73 , muchas gracias por tu información, se ven idénticos a los parlantes de los qué compré, mañana voy a retiralos y espero qué sean los mismo jaaaaaa, luego les cuento el estado y cómo suenan, saludos y gracias a todos


----------



## ngc1976

Hola Amigos, ya soy el feliz poseedor de esos bafles (sin marca) con parlantes leea 1222 y tweeter leea también, suenan excelentes las medidas de las cajas son las mismas qué daba Leea para sus parlantes (la lista creo haberla visto en este mismo post), el estado de los parlantes es muy bueno y se nota qué son todos originales, ahora voy a utilizar uno de los parlantes para colocarlo en una caja Karlson qué estoy construyendo, sólo me queda la duda si utilizarla cómo subwoofer cortando la frecuencia hasta los 400 hz con un filtro activo y asi tener un estero 2.1 o en su defecto trasladar los 2 woofers y los dos tweters a dos cajas Karlson y dejarlas  en estero normal, gracias por sus comentarios y datos aportados, saludos


----------



## marianisimo

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muy cerca.
> 
> Son más parecidos a estos, salvo por el color y cuerina:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257838
> 
> 
> 
> De Altec Lansing A-7 aparece todo. El problema es que son Leea Altec. Ahí no sé qué es lo que emplean de Altec y qué ponían de Leea. A los que me ofrecen, no los pude desarmar para corroborar qué componentes traen, aunque parecen impecablemente originales. La visita fué por otra cosa y me encontré con esas hermosuras, que también me ofrecieron.
> 
> Yo tuve 4 del 816.


Compraste esos Altec Leea ? 
algo así me vendría bien


----------



## diegomj1973

marianisimo dijo:


> Compraste esos Altec Leea ?
> algo así me vendría bien



No los compré. He acumulado muchas cosas en un ambiente donde hago la mayoría de mis experimentaciones sonoras y los restos electrónicos ya son demasiado. No cabe más ni un alfiler. Es más, estoy en el camino de deshacerme de algunas cosas que cuestan tirar, pero tenerlas por tenerlas no tiene sentido.


----------



## malesi

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es más, estoy en el camino de deshacerme de algunas cosas que cuestan tirar


Necesitarás ayuda y no mirar, tú solo no podrás hacerlo  

Lo tenía que poner Sé que está fuera de tema, pero no me puedo resistir.


----------



## marianisimo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Investigando el tema Beyma también tiene o ha tenido altavoces así......
> Acabo de ver el catálogo ACTUAL efectivamente, idénticos a ese (sin corneta) en 12 y 15 pulgadas (menudo Karlson saldría con ellos.....).


Los míticos drivers coaxiales Tannoy Monitor Gold tampoco tenían cornetita y el tweeter está en centro


----------



## danielgerardomartin@

Hola , buenas noches , alguien sabe en qué frecuencia corta el driver MRD60M? Para hacer el divisor como corresponde , gracias.


----------



## a_tombesi

janston dijo:


> pongo unas fotitos de un aparatejo que me encontré hoy: un driver Leea 2440. Pesado como la re...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85781



Hola!! Alguien sabe si se puede conseguir el diafragma de este driver? Este es :


----------



## Jose_david206234

atico5007 dijo:


> Hola, tengo otra duda, me ofrecieron unos parlantes Leea modelo Coaxial 152 B, pero solo consegui un .rar con info sobre uno modelo COX 152 A, si alguien sabe algo sobre el modelo B  y si Coaxial y Cox es lo mismo, algun dato por ejemplo para que potencias? Rango de frecuencias?
> Muchas gracias a todos.


Me podrías pasar la info del 152a.?


----------



## pedro braun

Adjunto folleto original del parlante leea 620-re en caso de que alguien lo necesite
Me olvide de adjuntar las fotos de los leea 620-re con distintas campanas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pedro braun dijo:


> Me olvide de adjuntar las fotos de los leea 620-re con distintas campanas


Esos conos están IMPECABLES!!!! Son los originales ??


----------



## fabioosorio

Buen día.
Hace unos días compramos dos cajas de 120ls. Retiramos una y resultó completita, un parlante Leea 1222 XE Hi Fi chasis negro que leyendo acá es de 35Wrms del año '77, el otro parlante de chasis gris no tiene la etiqueta, y un twiter piezoeléctrico de 3" también supongo que Leea, sin su etiqueta.

Los parlantes miden sus 8ohms c/u, los estoy por desmontar para limpiarlos, ver su estado y ver que no raspen las bobinas... yyyy... 

¿Qué precauciones debo tomar antes de conectar al amplificador para probar? ¿Cómo protejo el amplificador en caso de que esté en corto el parlante?
¿Cómo controlo la potencia del amplificador? Es de 75W por canal, supongo que con la perilla de volúmen.

Como siempre agradecido, y arranco destornillador en mano mientras salen los últimos mates.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y si mides con el tester el bafle ? No debería darte menos de 5 o 6 Ohms . . .

¿ Fotos de los parlantes ? . . .  Imán y cono . . .


----------



## fabioosorio

Eeee, sí, los había medido con tester, tienen los 8ohms. Pero no, raspan los dos. Uno tiene la suspensión apolillada y el otro ya fue reparado y no quedó muy lindo, el cono tiene panzas hacia adentro, así que ni los conecté. Monté en la caja unos par de parlantes chinos que tenía guardado mientras tanto.

Acá en Posadas ni me voy a molestar en llevar a reparar, para que me pongan un cono de papas fritas y un alambre enrollado prefiero dejarlo así hasta que consiga un buen reparador en Bs. As.

Enviaré fotos cuando esté con el cpu, desde acá no puedo.


----------



## fabioosorio

Twiter visto del imán y de la membrana, no era piezoeléctrico y anda muy bien.
Cuando mejore el internet subo las fotos de los parlantes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese tweeter es Leea ?!  

Y el midrange ?


----------



## malesi

fabioosorio dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 276594Ver el archivo adjunto 276593 Twiter visto del imán y de la membrana, no era piezoeléctrico y anda muy bien.



¿No sera un altavoz de intemperie de alarma?

Altavoz de 3" con membrana de plastico 8Ω 10W


----------



## fabioosorio

Ah, no seee... Pero como twiter anda. Estaba adentro.


----------



## fabioosorio

Y estos son los parlantes.


malesi dijo:


> ¿No sera un altavoz de intemperie de alarma?
> 
> Altavoz de 3" con membrana de plastico 8Ω 10W


Parece que me comí el sapo...


----------



## Pablo73

fabioosorio dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 276599Ver el archivo adjunto 276600Ver el archivo adjunto 276601Ver el archivo adjunto 276602
> Y estos son los parlantes.
> 
> Parece que me comí el sapo..


*S*in dudas son 1222 , pero ese cono no pertenece ni al xe ni al bf , fueron reenconados


----------



## fabioosorio

Igual hay que desarmarlos porque raspan los dos. Y para mi uso no me sirven por los vatios con que trabajan, necesito que anden por los ciento y pico de Wats rms cada uno. Por 5000 pesos el par de cajas... estoy conforme...


----------



## Pablo73

fabioosorio dijo:


> Igual hay que desarmarlos porque raspan los dos. Y para mi uso no me sirven por los vatios con que trabajan, necesito que anden por los ciento y pico de Wats rms cada uno. Por 5000 pesos el par de cajas... estoy conforme...


*E*l otro es un *E*mave


----------



## Christian 4 ruedas

Hola, ante todo buenas noches. Esta tal cual lo encontré, merece una buena y cuidada limpieza. Creo que es un 15-160BF, puede ser? Desde ya muchísimas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## ccolonna

Consulta :  Mas alla de lo que indican los datos técnicos en el papel,  para un uso hogareño , una bocina Leea 2002 Original de los 80 Nacional esta muy superada en calidad por las bocinas/tweeters actuales?  (dentro de valores de compras razonables)  
Pregunto mas en calidad y definición del sonido que en potencia.


----------



## indemornin

ccolonna dijo:


> Consulta :  Mas alla de lo que indican los datos técnicos en el papel,  para un uso hogareño , una bocina Leea 2002 Original de los 80 Nacional esta muy superada en calidad por las bocinas/tweeters actuales?  (dentro de valores de compras razonables)
> Pregunto mas en calidad y definición del sonido que en potencia.


Buenas noches colega. Una humilde respuesta a su consulta basada en pruebas, uso, ensayos, experiencia: La bocina Leea 2002 original muy buena en su calidad de materiales en general, apta uso hogareño y profesional con un amplio rango de frecuencias de reproducción en su talla y sensibildad, traducido como calidad sonora exepcional y buen manejo de energía en un sistema de potencia. Básicamnete un reproductor o transductor piezoeléctrico, es una pastilla acoplada a un cono de celulosa fino delicado y rígido; en su interior se encuentra un balasto o bobina elevadora de tensión adaptadora de impedancia , un capacitor de excelente calidad y una lámpara del tipo neón como fin de protección a sobretensiones en HV.
Termina siendo un reproductor de medios/agudos acoplado a una bocina rectangular como las que ya conocen. "NADA" tiene que ver un LEEA 2002 con los tweeters/bocinas similares asiáticas impresentables de hoy en día... las que se comercializan por casi 1 dólar y las cuales son simples pastillas piezoeléctricas pequeñas berretas cableadas a sus terminales y colocadas en una bocina de plástico inyectada de pésima calidad y terminación. El resultado final un tweeter chillon de bajísima presión sonora y rango de reproducción alineal incierto y variable. En cuanto a potencia se aclara que al ser una unidad piezoeléctrica manejaría tensiones maximas alrededor de unos 33Volts rms lo que equivale a masomenos unos 120 a 150watts RMS de la unidad amplificadora de potencia cuando es cargada con parlantes de 8ohms y no hablamos directamente de  impedancia ni potencia del 2002 ya que es una unidad que prácticamente no carga al sistema según su curva de impedancia muy superior a los 30ohms y no disipa casi potencia del ampli. Sencillamente una 2002 original va cableada sobre la linea de parlantes sin divisor / crossover, ya que su interior contiene todo lo necesario. Obviamente una respuesta basada en mis conocimientos y puede haber mas apreciaciones de usuarios de este maravilloso foro al cual le debo el máximo de los respetos! Cordial saludo!!!


----------



## Gringox

Buenas tardes
*R*ecuperé hace unos días 2 parlantes Leea 812-re de 1965. Eran de un equipo Grundig tipo mueble a válvula que pertenecía a mis abuelos.
*E*n los 80' fue desmantelado y con tan solo 11 años me quedé con el equipo a válvula y los dos parlantes.
*F*ueron mí primer equipo de música al cual le conectaba la salida de auriculares de un walkman.
*L*uego logré que un vecino me armara unas cajas rudimentarias a las cuales les agregué tweeter piezoeléctrico y medios con crossovers de 3 vías. Por ese entonces no sabía que joyas tenía en mis manos, mucho menos que eran de rango extendido...

De hecho con esa edad fui a la casa del parlante y los hice enconar ya que estaban partidos los conos...en fin, me acompañaron hasta el 2005 (toda mí adolescencia y un poco más) luego formé familia y los perdí en casa de mis padres.
*H*oy volvieron a mí luego de una limpieza ! Una alegría indescriptible !
*L*ógicamente gracias a Internet y fotos como este he aprendido en unos días el triple que estos últimos 30 años ! Pues bien, me gustaría hacerles cajas nuevas, entiendo que al ser de rango extendido con un tweeter para las frecuencias altas será suficiente.
*M*e podrían recomendar tweeter, crossovers y algún amplificador modular que pueda adquirir por ml para poner en funcionamiento estos hermosos parlantes?
*A*djunto algunas fotos de los Leea.
*M*uchas gracias !


----------



## Fogonazo

Gringox dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> *R*ecuperé hace unos días 2 parlantes Leea 812-re de 1965. Eran de un equipo Grundig tipo mueble a válvula que pertenecía a mis abuelos.
> *E*n los 80' fue desmantelado y con tan solo 11 años me quedé con el equipo a válvula y los dos parlantes.
> *F*ueron mí primer equipo de música al cual le conectaba la salida de auriculares de un walkman.
> *L*uego logré que un vecino me armara unas cajas rudimentarias a las cuales les agregué tweeter piezoeléctrico y medios con crossovers de 3 vías. Por ese entonces no sabía que joyas tenía en mis manos, mucho menos que eran de rango extendido...
> 
> De hecho con esa edad fui a la casa del parlante y los hice enconar ya que estaban partidos los conos...en fin, me acompañaron hasta el 2005 (toda mí adolescencia y un poco más) luego formé familia y los perdí en casa de mis padres.
> *H*oy volvieron a mí luego de una limpieza ! Una alegría indescriptible !
> *L*ógicamente gracias a Internet y fotos como este he aprendido en unos días el triple que estos últimos 30 años ! Pues bien, me gustaría hacerles cajas nuevas, entiendo que al ser de rango extendido con un tweeter para las frecuencias altas será suficiente.
> *M*e podrían recomendar tweeter, crossovers y algún amplificador modular que pueda adquirir por ml para poner en funcionamiento estos hermosos parlantes?
> *A*djunto algunas fotos de los Leea.
> *M*uchas gracias !


¿ Y Las fotos ?

*¿ Cómo subir archivos/imágenes ? *

En el el Foro se encuentra comentado con lujo de talles el procedimiento de cálculo tanto del gabinete para los parlantes como el crossover.

Linda historia, gracias por compartirla


----------



## Gringox

Gringox dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> *R*ecuperé hace unos días 2 parlantes Leea 812-re de 1965. Eran de un equipo Grundig tipo mueble a válvula que pertenecía a mis abuelos.
> *E*n los 80' fue desmantelado y con tan solo 11 años me quedé con el equipo a válvula y los dos parlantes.
> *F*ueron mí primer equipo de música al cual le conectaba la salida de auriculares de un walkman.
> *L*uego logré que un vecino me armara unas cajas rudimentarias a las cuales les agregué tweeter piezoeléctrico y medios con crossovers de 3 vías. Por ese entonces no sabía que joyas tenía en mis manos, mucho menos que eran de rango extendido...
> 
> De hecho con esa edad fui a la casa del parlante y los hice enconar ya que estaban partidos los conos...en fin, me acompañaron hasta el 2005 (toda mí adolescencia y un poco más) luego formé familia y los perdí en casa de mis padres.
> *H*oy volvieron a mí luego de una limpieza ! Una alegría indescriptible !
> *L*ógicamente gracias a Internet y fotos como este he aprendido en unos días el triple que estos últimos 30 años ! Pues bien, me gustaría hacerles cajas nuevas, entiendo que al ser de rango extendido con un tweeter para las frecuencias altas será suficiente.
> *M*e podrían recomendar tweeter, crossovers y algún amplificador modular que pueda adquirir por ml para poner en funcionamiento estos hermosos parlantes?
> *A*djunto algunas fotos de los Leea.
> *M*uchas gracias !


Van nuevamente las fotos...


----------



## indemornin

Gringox dijo:


> Van nuevamente las fotos...


Hola que tal. Según fotos esos Leea ya están lejos de ser Leea porque están reenconados con materiales muy distintos al original, osea todo el conjunto móvil completo ya es otro( suspensiones fuelle y aro de foam , bobina , copo guardapolvo etc) , conjunto magnético y campana OK. No digo que no sirva ojo!
Por otro lado, en las cajas acústicas, dónde esta el parlante de medios? se ve una perforación para eso!!! El tweeter es del tipo piezoeléctrico de gama muy baja.. El divisor de frec crossover parece ser un tres vias de 6db por octaba y la frec de cruce habría que calcularla según los valores de componentes reales por lo que es un dispositivo puesto a la "sanfazón" ( sanfazón: dícese de algo que está muy mal calculado, no cumple una función convenientemente, es ridículo absurdo y perjudicial para el asunto!). Si es por recomendar realmente me atrevo yo a decir: Darle uso a esas cajas acusticas asi como están tal cual con ese litraje y caja sellada sin tubo de sintonía y tapar agujeros de medios , 8 pulgadas y tweeter en paralelo todo cabledado a la bornera sin divisor de frec , no es necesario , que cada transductor imponga su impedancia al sistema naturalmente segun su frecuencia de corte sup e inferior. Podría fundamentar la respuesta pero serian largas paginas aburridas. Es una buena opcion para revivir y darle uso a esos parlantes sin agregar gastos innecesarios. Saludos!


----------



## Gringox

Tengo video de prueba de rango de leea 812-re, lo comparto!


----------



## raffaellakrra

pedro braun dijo:


> Adjunto folleto original del parlante leea 620-re en caso de que alguien lo necesite
> Me olvide de adjuntar las fotos de los leea 620-re con distintas campanas


Tambien hay algunos dando vueltas sin el tapapolvo metalizado. Son los parlantes que uso en la caja original aunque cargados por el frente. Con rephase lo pude dejar planito de 100hz en adelante, la fs estaba por los setentipico hz... Deben jugar varios en serie paralelo....


----------



## janston

Buenas gente! Llevaba como 6-7 años que no escribía en este foro. Con cuestiones de estudios, trabajo, y demás, fui dejando de lado este lugar. Pero no me olvide!
Aporto esta versión del 1214RE. Los hubo verdes con campana curva y junta de paño, con campana de brazos rectos y color marrón (como los E1012RE), y como el de la foto que es un intermedio de los dos: brazos curvos, tapa de imán de chapa, color marón y crema, y junta de corcho. Año 1969 aproximadamente.


----------



## gta2200

janston dijo:


> Buenas gente! Llevaba como 6-7 años que no escribía en este foro. Con cuestiones de estudios, trabajo, y demás, fui dejando de lado este lugar. Pero no me olvide!
> Aporto esta versión del 1214RE. Los hubo verdes con campana curva y junta de paño, con campana de brazos rectos y color marrón (como los E1012RE), y como el de la foto que es un intermedio de los dos: brazos curvos, tapa de imán de chapa, color marón y crema, y junta de corcho. Año 1969 aproximadamente.


Que bueno "verte" por aquí nuevamente con tus aportes, había pasado sí, mucho tiempo, lo bueno que no te olvidaste del foro!!

Saludo!!


----------



## buenman

jorgefer dijo:


> Julio Mabragaña, último dueño de Leea, falleció hace unos años. Me dijeron que su esposa se volvió a Finlandia, de donde era oriunda. Supongo que la marca quedó desierta y estos tipos la registraron.
> 
> Un triste desperdicio, realmente, no menos triste que el propio fin de Leea.


Hola Jorge, vos que trabajaste en Leea en la parte técnica tal vez me podrías sacar una duda.
Tenés el dato de la altura del entrehierro y de la altura de la cinta de la bobina del modelo 1270-BF?
Es que quiero saber cuanto era el recorrido lineal que tenía.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

buenman dijo:


> Hola Jorge, vos que trabajaste en Leea en la parte técnica tal vez me podrías sacar una duda.
> Tenés el dato de la altura del entrehierro y de la altura de la cinta de la bobina del modelo 1270-BF?
> Es que quiero saber cuanto era el recorrido lineal que tenía.
> Saludos


Estoy intrigado, ¿ Por que ?, o ¿ Para que ? necesitas ese dato


----------



## buenman

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estoy intrigado, ¿ Por que ?, o ¿ Para que ? necesitas ese dato


Porque tengo que enconar dos Leea de 15-250 y quería darle la misma altura al entre hierro y a la bobina que la del 1270.
El 15-250 es de bobina corta, misma altura que el entre hierro, y el 1270 supongo, por la respuesta en graves que tenía, es de bobina larga.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto lo encontré en youtube.















*PD: *no conozco al youtuber ni el canal, pero me pareció interesante por la historia contada. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Encontré la cuarta parte...


----------



## resistencio

Que nostalgia...le regalé 2 + 2 tweeter a un amigo, hace unos meses...creo que 15" o quizás 18"...los cambié por una reparación de tv valvular, hace como 40 años, venían en unos bafles igualitos a unos freezer's chicos, o más grande, 80 cm de alto por 65 cm por 65 cm (por ahí)...y si, a full te sacudían el pecho...estaban en Saavedra, avenida R.Balbín, cerca de las canchas de "fulbito".


----------

